# MMA Thread - Francis Sttikes Again!



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

After seeing those stats from Till Vs Thompson I can only say I'm surprised.


Surprised that there were actually 68 strikes considered significant.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*








Goodbye Bisping.


Legend.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Goodbye Bisping.
> 
> 
> Legend.


Off to yer fish n chips shop mate. I keed, I keed.


Regarding Wonderboy and Till - wouldn't call the fight boring, the anticipation of the shots coming with one guy pushing and one guy countering and dashing in and out was a good battle if you ask me. It just needs to go somewhere eventually and apart from the big knockdown this didn't.

Kinda surprised Till still won, I thought Wonderboy had slightly more landed strikes over Till over the 5. But can see the other side too....


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bisping has had a strange and memorable journey. Went from being one of the most hated men ever in the sport to being really well liked by the end of his career. And after 10 years of never being able to break past a certain point and being regarded as pillow fisted, finally gets his moment as he wins the title....in the first round....by knockout. The guy has actually been on the good side and bad side of two of the most iconic KOs in MMA history too.

Even though he wasnt really an elite fighter I definitely think hes earned the legend tag by now. Because of his longevity, name value and the moments hes been involved in over the years.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'll miss him coming out to Blur's Song 2. One of the GOAT MMA entrance themes


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DulyNoted said:


> After seeing those stats from Till Vs Thompson I can only say I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> Surprised that there were actually 68 strikes considered significant.


About 40 of them were fist bumps


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Swissblade said:


> About 40 of them were fist bumps


:lol



Erm, @DX-Superkick , I disagree with the lack of hype in the OP. The thread OPs are fun to look back on to see what was being hyped at the time the thread was being started. Please add some hype. It's fun!

The next UFC PPV is going to be nuts! :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



FUN! said:


> I disagree with the lack of hype in the OP


Don't know what you're talking about! :draper2



Swissblade said:


> About 40 of them were fist bumps


Fucking Repped! :lol

I just noticed how much Megan Anderson looks like Cat Valentine in that promo shot. You know, if she were twice the size, a trained fighter and not a pop diva.


I hate to be that guy but I won't miss Bisping. He was a piece of shit for far too long. The disrespect he showed Dan, treating rookies on TUF like shit, intentionally kneeing Jorge Rivera while he was on his knees then spitting on his corner men, refusing to defend the 185 Championship against real challengers and burning flags. Yes, he never used PEDs. And yes he lost an eye but I'd call that karma after what he did to Rivera. :shrug Bisping can truly fuck off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*













The card before 225!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Congrats to Bisping on a great career. Better than 99% of people who ever fight MMA. I liked him from day one. Was so happy that he finally won a UFC title at the end of his career.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Apparently yesterday was the 10th anniversary of the 1st Dream event. A time when the possibility of a Pride 2.0 emerging still seemed plausible. This is the first thing that comes to mind for me when I look back on the promotion, probably because of that catchy music and the white cage they fought in.











Reem was in peak horsemeat consumption mode back then.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










OF course he was in a black V-neck


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

UFC Liverpool was incredible, a lot of people thought the main event was boring but being there in person it was such an enthralling fight to watch everybody was on their feet for the full 5 rounds. I thought Till just edged it but most of the people in the arena were split on who won the fight which shows how close it actually was. 

The roar that came from the crowd when Till got the decision was deafening and is something I will never forget everybody threw their drinks in the air :lmao When i got home I watched the fight back and thought Wonderboy edged it but it was hardly a robbery like some have been making it out to be, Wonderboy clearly landed more but none of his strikes were significant enough to win rounds IMO especially as Darren was the aggressor and forcing him to move backwards the whole fight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFZxcjMKe_w&feature=share[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
Found this hilarious btw Mackenzie Till :lmao


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Nightrow said:


> I'll miss him coming out to Blur's Song 2. One of the GOAT MMA entrance themes


I remember him coming out to London Calling by the Clash at UFC 85 in the O2 arena.

I was there live, the place went nuts! Haha.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Unorthodox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFZxcjMKe_w&feature=share[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> Found this hilarious btw Mackenzie Till :lmao


Dern went from a huge potential star to one of MMA's biggest meems


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Alright guys, lets talk about missing weight. A lot of fighters and journalists are starting to speak out and get frustrated with the lack of professionalism of fighters who show up over weight. A lot are even calling it cheating because you have an unfair advantage. All the fighters who came in over weight this year have won their fight save for 1. But thats still 6 fighters who won without making weight.

Pros are saying more needs to be done to punish fighters who don't make weight because a purse cut doesn't seem to be working anymore. And even with the asterisk of being overweight they still get the W unlike if they failed a drug test.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Every damned season, someone doesn't make it to the fight. Every damned season....:trips7


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Not a fan of having such stringent weight classes. Having so many divisions just encourages people to push themselves to go as far below their natural weight as possible to gain an advantage. There should be 3-4 weight classes max imho. Something like 150,180,210 and 211+.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not a fan of having such stringent weight classes. Having so many divisions just encourages people to push themselves to go as far below their natural weight as possible to gain an advantage. There should be 3-4 weight classes max imho. Something like 150,180,210 and 211+.


This is dense as shit because you would have more fighters struggling to make weight. More weight categories means more fighters have more weight divisions within easy reach. What is a natural 170lb welterweight going to do if things were done your way? Near kill himself cutting down to 150 or eat extra cheeseburgers and put weights in his pants to make 180? 

The whole point of more weight categories is to remove the need for excessive weight cuts.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not a fan of having such stringent weight classes. Having so many divisions just encourages people to push themselves to go as far below their natural weight as possible to gain an advantage. There should be 3-4 weight classes max imho. Something like 150,180,210 and 211+.


That seems like an awful idea, 30 pound differences ? No thanks


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



FUN! said:


> What is a natural 170lb welterweight going to do if things were done your way? Near kill himself cutting down to 150 or eat extra cheeseburgers and put weights in his pants to make 180?


Uhh...fight in the 150-179lb division? 



Kaizen said:


> That seems like an awful idea, 30 pound differences ? No thanks


The HW division already has that, even bigger disparities in some cases. Prides weight divisions were pretty close to that too, and obviously it was the norm in the early days of the UFC. Its also easier and safer to slowly bulk up to be near the higher end of your natural weight class than it is to cut insane amounts of weight in a short space of time. 

Having so many weight classes in relatively close proximity to each other just encourages fighters to compete as far below their natural weight as they can get away with. And of course it also creates more opportunity for fighters to screw up and miss weight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Uhh...fight in the 150-179lb division?


You didn't make your upper/lower weight distinctions clear. :shrug 

But I think the 10 pounds per weight class is fine. Yeah you'd need to adjusted the scales a bit going up. But I think what needs to happen is real punishments for being over weight. Maybe start banning fights for 3 to 5 months might get people back on track. It's gotten pretty ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Uhh...fight in the 150-179lb division?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any sane person could see that a 260 pound man fighting a 240 pound man is not the same as 160 man fighting a 130 pound man.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Any sane person could see that a 260 pound man fighting a 240 pound man is not the same as 160 man fighting a 130 pound man.


Its technically possible for a 206lb man to fight an (officially) 265lb man under the current rules, and then when you factor in that some guys cut to make that it can go up into the 280s come fight time (Brock for example). And this is in a division that historically has the highest KO percentage. Not sure why thats less outrageous than two fighters on the manlet spectrum competing against each other. Besides, I didnt mention 130-160, the weight classes I suggested are pretty close to Prides WW, MW and HW divisions. 


Anyway, the nurses are bringing me my meds now so i'd better go. Not supposed to have internet access in my padded cell.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Its technically possible for a 206lb man to fight an (officially) 265lb man under the current rules, and then when you factor in that some guys cut to make that it can go up into the 280s come fight time (Brock for example). And this is in a division that historically has the highest KO percentage. Not sure why thats less outrageous than two fighters on the manlet spectrum competing against each other. Besides, I didnt mention 130-160, the weight classes I suggested are pretty close to Prides WW, MW and HW divisions.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the nurses are bringing me my meds now so i'd better go. Not supposed to have internet access in my padded cell.


You said 150, 180, 210, those are 30 pound increments 






lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yair Rodriguez has been reinstated and has verbally agreed to fight Zabit at UFC 228.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Yair Rodriguez has been reinstated and has verbally agreed to fight Zabit at UFC 228.


:lmao 

"You want your job back? You gotta bring that ass!"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002666549189234688



This is how you know we're back in New York


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:trips7

Her lips were chapped...

HER LIPS WERE CHAPPED!

HER FUCKING LIPS WERE CHAPPED!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I now want Sam Alvey to host a game show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jake Ellenberger needs to retire or at least leave the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Jake Ellenberger needs to retire or at least leave the UFC.


Yep...

DAAAAAMMMMNN!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

HOLY SHIT. 






Absolute thud, jesus that was brutal. Marlon is COMINGGGGGGG


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jarred Brooks apparently KO'ed himself tonight. :lol

Just checked on Ellenberger and he's 2-8 in his last 10!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was brutal, he's been on fire. Him vs the winner of TJ vs Cody 2 is a must


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This Gregor Gillespie lad is def on my radar now after tonight


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I hate to be that guy but I won't miss Bisping. He was a piece of shit for far too long. The disrespect he showed Dan, treating rookies on TUF like shit, intentionally kneeing Jorge Rivera while he was on his knees then spitting on his corner men, refusing to defend the 185 Championship against real challengers and burning flags. Yes, he never used PEDs. And yes he lost an eye but I'd call that karma after what he did to Rivera. :shrug Bisping can truly fuck off.


Same. Consistency is key. And one thing that remains consistent with my MMA fandom is that I will always hate Michael Bisping, for all the things you mentioned.

Also want to add that some Bisping fans defend his title run saying "he just fought who the UFC told him to fight". I'd like to recall his antics in the lead up to UFC 206 in Toronto. Bisping was heavily pushing to be on that card to fight GSP. In the space of about 4 hours, the following happened.

-Bisping did everything under the sun to pressure GSP into fighting at UFC 206.
-GSP stated he wouldn't be in the USADA pool early enough to be eligible to fight in Toronto.
-Luke Rockhold got injured, taking him out of a main event with Jacare
- The prospect of Bisping vs. Jacare at UFC 206 came up.
- Bisping refuted that idea, saying he had a fractured orbital bone (which wouldn't have prevented him fighting GSP on the same date).

He's scum. I just wished he had fought Robert Whittaker before he retired (another fight he avoided and actually pulled out of for UFC 193).

---

Anyway, coming up, my fandom for MMA will be reignited! I've been kinda off it for a few months. Sorta keeping tabs, but nothing really caught my interest. UFC 223 looked to be awesome, but Conor happened. UFC 224 happened on my mum's birthday so couldn't watch live (The Machida KO looked cool, but nothing else seemed to stand out based on online reports). Thompson vs Till sounded good, but I was working while the event was on and found out how it went down. Pass.

UFC 225! Robert Whittaker is my boy. I was deprived of seeing him live in Perth, but we get to watch him and Romero run it back one more time. Just re-watched the first one before making this post. Feel like it was underrated when we talk of the best fights of 2017. To think Whittaker did that on an injured knee, madness.






The entire card is full of fights I'm keen on. There's some of my favourite fighters, my countrymen (and women) and just some great fights all the way down to the Fight Pass prelims.

And CM Punk. I'm curious to see what happens now that he's facing someone genuinely at his level. As bad as Punk's debut was, Mike Jackson's was even worse (both against Mickey Gall).

Pumped! Just Bleed and all that.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Did anyone see that Bareknuckle show with Ricco, Bec etc? was tempted to purchase but it seemed a little too pricey


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I saw clips of it, god damn just the visuals of bare knuckle punches landing looked more brutal than MMA.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Go Whittaker! Predicting he's smart and savvy enough to avoid the bombs that will come and he'll end up outlasting Romero.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*















It's that time of the year where I get my hopes up


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Please no one drop out of this amazing card. I even wanna see CM Punk's fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mike Jackson looks so much more natural, fluid and athletic than Punk. I guess if Punk goes 0-2 Bellator would probably still give him a shot anyway.



Jaxx said:


> Please no one drop out of this amazing card. I even wanna see CM Punk's fight.


Hate to say it, but it wouldnt surprise me if by the time the day arrives Holm/Anderson is the main event lol. This card is way too good to go off without a hitch.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

CM Punk with the mounted crucifix


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nevermind


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nothing against Whittaker, but I want Yoel to pull off the victory. I want him to get the belt Bisping refused to defend against him. :draper2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't sleep on my boy Bektic. Being looked over a little in the FW division after that crazy fight against Elkins. Lamas is about to get murdered.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hey what's up with Dominic Cruz is he still injured or something? Haven't heard anything about his recovery or potential fights


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I sure hope he's back soon. That top 5 in the BW division is one of the best in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He has no one to face, quote/unquote. Aljamain Sterlin called him out recently so that may happen...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He should fight Raphael Assuncao, that's if he even wants to keep fighting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> He should fight Raphael Assuncao, that's if he even wants to keep fighting.


I'd hate cut a new guy's momentum but what about Marlon Moraes? It would be a test to see if Marlon can hang with top 3 fighters and see if Cruz still has it. If they want Cruz around longer give him Sterling though.

It's funny how "quietly stacked" 135 is right now. There are no easy match ups for the top 7.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I know I have said this a million times, but I can't believe CM Punk did this trial right before his fight. Pretty good card this weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I'd hate cut a new guy's momentum but what about Marlon Moraes? It would be a test to see if Marlon can hang with top 3 fighters and see if Cruz still has it. If they want Cruz around longer give him Sterling though.
> 
> It's funny how "quietly stacked" 135 is right now. There are no easy match ups for the top 7.


Marlon said he wants to wait and he should imo. Plus Assuncao hasn't fought in a while


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fight week embedded is up! This is the first real exposure I've had to Colby's new gimmick. It's a bit of a disaster!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This weekend is friggin crazy for combat sports in general - the whole 225 card, Crawford/Horn, Furys comeback, Charlo/Trout, Santa Cruz/Mares, KSW with Pudz. 

One of the strongest fight weekends in a while.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Okay folks, keep this on the down low but I have a time-traveler friend called Steven (not her real name) who I asked to bring me back some advanced footage of the CM Punk v Mike Jackson fight. Here it is: 



Spoiler: actual footage from the future


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



FUN! said:


> Okay folks, keep this on the down low but I have a time-traveler friend called Steven (not her real name) who I asked to bring me back some advanced footage of the CM Punk v Mike Jackson fight. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actual footage from the future


I dont expect it to be that competitive tbh...


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Don't sleep on my boy Bektic. Being looked over a little in the FW division after that crazy fight against Elkins. Lamas is about to get murdered.


Damn right, that dude is a killer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I got Lamas, but agreethat Bektic is a killer


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is the winner of RDA/Colby going straight into a unification fight with Woodley?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is the winner of RDA/Colby going straight into a unification fight with Woodley?


Most likely. Which defeats the purpose of giving out a belt...

UFC thinks that shiny trinkets are the only way to sell fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004412565185810432


Thank fuck they didnt give him a third title shot, having never defended a belt ever


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I understand that the ranking system has been a joke for a while, but giving Conor another title opportunity in a different division is basically framing that joke with neon glow sticks.


Conor facing Khabib at least makes more sense considering the circumstances. Tony should receive the shot first if that option is available.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I understand that the ranking system has been a joke for a while, but giving Conor another title opportunity in a different division is basically framing that joke with neon glow sticks.


The mere fact that Conor is still ranked further exasperates that message. UFC stripped Jones of his rank as soon as the ink dried at the police station. Conor is still ranked number 1 at 155 last I checked. The UFC didn't even have the balls to take him off of a list, knowing full well he's a criminal. It's infuriating that no punishment, no matter how small, was handed down to Conor. And every time I see the rankings I roll my eyes in irritation.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

no chance Conor was going to fight on 224.

Anyone interested in the PFL card tomorrow night?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So Punk didnt do the open workout citing anxiety. Lets hope he doesnt pull out of the fight at the last second. Theres still time for Colbys mouth to get him into trouble and Yoel to fall down the stairs or something too. 



RKing85 said:


> Anyone interested in the PFL card tomorrow night?


Yeah, its a solid looking card and the season format should be interesting.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Fight week embedded is up! This is the first real exposure I've had to Colby's new gimmick. It's a bit of a disaster!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

His whole gimmick revolved around the same 3 things - Virgins, cheetos, mom's basement


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> His whole gimmick revolved around the same 3 things - Virgins, cheetos, mom's basement


Not to mention a Trump impression


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

You virgin nerds just can't handle k1 Colby's chaos.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Not to mention a Trump impression


It's when he stutters trying to get his words out that makes it hilarious for me


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy Flying Knee to start PFL!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm ordering the fight on Saturday for Punk's fight. 

Somewhat confused why Overeem/Blaydes is on the prelims. 

Rest of the card seems cool I guess. I think the less MMA I watch the more I like MMA (if that makes sense) and it's been a long time since I've watched MMA so hopefully I enjoy this.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby Covington is the definition of a guy trying to be clever but when you looks closer you can just say he's a fucking idiot.. I hope RDA is going to expose that clown


I would like to see Romero winning the title but my mind say Whittaker


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Romero missed weight... 

He's got two hours.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

^Dang. Yet another bummer. Is this a pattern or what, I feel like vs Rockhold was his first miss, and that makes two straight now.










Done my predictions and only just now saw how STACKED this card is!!! My goodness. Bektic/Lamas will be great. Return of Do Bronx will be great. Gadelha taking Esparza's lunch money will be great. Excited to see how Anderson looks. Main event obviously great, co-main likewise. Pettis/Benavidez is also incredibly interesting.

I vehemently disagree with him even having a spot on the roster in the first place, but he's here now and he's shown up to fight, so fuck it, right? War Punk!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anyone watching this :lmao Ariel is freestyle singing to himself to pass the time until Yoel tries weighing in in a few minutes:








EDIT: Shit, he's still over by 0.2lbs. They're not letting him try again, so that's that. Either the fight will be cancelled (unlikely) or it becomes a non-title fight. Twice in a row now for Yoel. Not a good look.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn it Yoel! There's always something ffs. Hopefully Whittaker does the fans a favour and takes the fight, UFC need to pay him. Guessing the RDA/Colby fight takes maim event and Yoel/Bobby takes co-main.

Yoel should think about LHW now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Point 2 pounds?! Round down assholes!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

For someone who doesn't tend to know the ins and outs of a fart when it comes to all the UFC competitors. Who is Mike Jackson?

Is he someone who has also transitioned over to MMA? If not then surely, Punk has no chance? Especially if this is a guy who has done MMA his whole life and dedicated most of his life to it?

I wish Punk all the best and hope he wins of course. It'd be massive.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> For someone who doesn't tend to know the ins and outs of a fart when it comes to all the UFC competitors. Who is Mike Jackson?
> 
> Is he someone who has also transitioned over to MMA? If not then surely, Punk has no chance? Especially if this is a guy who has done MMA his whole life and dedicated most of his life to it?
> 
> I wish Punk all the best and hope he wins of course. It'd be massive.



The video below is Mike Jackson having a kickboxing fight. He looks very composed which could possibly see Punk gas himself out trying to land haymakers like Jackson's opponent here. He has been training various martial arts since 2008 apparently and has much more fighting experience and a wider range of skills than Punk. He is quite rightly the favorite as we don't have any info on how Punk has progressed since his last fight. We know he had injuries and hasn't been training constantly ever since, plus the court case must have taken a toll.

I really hope he does it but I'm preparing myself for disappointment. I think the best he can hope is to actually have a fight this time and scrap it for a couple of rounds at least. Get some digs in before his tank empties and Jackson wins on points if he can't get a TKO (which I'll predict he will in the 2nd or 3rd).






Small note, Jackson posted that video himself so it's obviously one of the better examples of his fighting which still isn't that impressive. There may be other fights where he looks atrocious, I dunno.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why didn't he shave his face and pubes!?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005148302042595329
:argh:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nice back 2 back Yoel.... :fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I understand that rules are rules, but taking away a title shot for 0.2 is severe as fuck. Can't they model a system where any overness falling within the decimal point is punished with a fine? With constant last-minute injuries crippling cards, it doesn't help when relatively harmless technicalities do the same thing. I understand it from the standpoint of how determining when it becomes enough to offer leeway after a weigh-in miss can potentially get out of hand, but I think that the consequences for going over an negligable amount should be less severe. A reasonable fine for a negligable amount would at least keep the incentive for fighters to be as precise with their weight as possible.


Sadly the UFC doesn't really have say in this implimented structure, and I seriously doubt that the NYSAC have the promotional aspect of selling fights in mind.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I was wondering when the drama would come, it was getting late. 



Whittaker absolute soldier for still willing to take this fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Whittaker absolute soldier for still willing to take this fight.


:swaggyp What makes him a soldier? It's .2 pounds and Yoel looks cancer stricken!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lmao that's a good one DX


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

And thats fucking Whittaker's fault???? If Whittaker decided to not fight which he would be perfectly in his right to, you and others will be the first people to probs call him a pussy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why the fuck would Whittaker not take this fight? A % of Yoel's purse, and Yoel looks like death. And the excuse if he somehow losses.

Win/win situation all the way around.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's Romero's fault for being over. I hope he gets the absolute shit beaten out of him. :armfold


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> Why the fuck would Whittaker not take this fight? A % of Yoel's purse, and Yoel looks like death. And the excuse if he somehow losses.
> 
> Win/win situation all the way around.


Yea cause fighters this year who missed weight DON'T FUCKING WIN AT ALL LMAO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Yea cause fighters this year who missed weight DON'T FUCKING WIN AT ALL LMAO


Kai man, grab a Snickers...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nice response mate.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anyone thinking Punk gets it done tonight?

I'm in the opposite boat to most wrestling fans. Hope he loses but picking him to win, purely for the Roufus factor.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Anyone thinking Punk gets it done tonight?


It's impossible to tell. There's no training footage of him after the Gall fight. There's nothing showing off his areas of improvement. Same with Jackson. The general assumption is that Punk is more effective on the ground while Jackson is the more experienced striker, but again that's armchair theorizing with so little data to go by.


In any event, my money's on Punk.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So after watching the live weigh ins, Joe and Yoel cleared something up for us. They didn't give Yoel his 2 hours. They only gave him one. What kind of bullshit ssndbagging is that!?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jackson, he is the more seasoned of the two even though he is quite bad himself. I reckon he'll do the job.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> So after watching the live weigh ins, Joe and Yoel cleared something up for us. They didn't give Yoel his 2 hours. They only gave him one. What kind of bullshit ssndbagging is that!?


Yeah it was also mentioned in one of the Embedded clips. If true then there should be an overruling this of mess. Can you imagine him winning tonight's fight and _not_ going home with the belt because of an NYSAC technicality penalty that was enforced after an NYSAC neglet of their own modus operandi?


I'd be beyond pissed if I were Yoel.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah it was also mentioned in one of the Embedded clips. If true then there should be an overruling this of mess. Can you imagine him winning tonight's fight and _not_ going home with the belt because of an NYSAC technicality penalty that was enforced after an NYSAC neglet of their own modus operandi?
> 
> I'd be beyond pissed if I were Yoel.


It would truly suck if Yoel kills him and get's punished by leaving with no gold and a light purse because the sports commission has it's head up it's ass. And this is the same commission that let Holly get ko'ed between rounds with no consequences.

And now Dana's on damage control and he's said that if Yoel wins he get's a number 1 contender fight at 205.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> It would truly suck if Yoel kills him and get's punished by leaving with no gold and a light purse because the sports commission has it's head up it's ass. And this is the same commission that let Holly get ko'ed between rounds with no consequences.
> 
> And now Dana's on damage control and he's said that if Yoel wins he get's a number 1 contender fight at 205.


Especially when we are ultimately talking about .2 POUNDS! I'm sorry, but there shouldn't be a consolation prize here, assuming the word is true. Though Romero is an absolute athletic freak, facts remain that he is 41. This is perhaps a real unfortunate situation.

Anyway, real fun card tonight imo. Good intrigue and some "styles make fights clashes










explanations: though Blades is strong as hell with pressuring gnp and Overeem's chin can be dazed with bad breath, Overeem is maybe other than Francis the physically strongest in this division, some of the best knees in the biz and a nasty guillotine with underrated TDD. Could be dead wrong, but I think Overeem takes this off being a bad matchup for Blades, even coming off becoming a Pez dispenser.

Even this Mike Jackson has to be more polished than Punk. Gotta go against our crowd.
Arlovski has fought smarter recently, changing his style abit and is more polished here. Regardless, he looked mediocre vs even Struve you can't change your chin and though sloppy, I notice that Bam Bam has alot of power and some surprising athleticism. Not a good mix for AA

RDA has more weapons, but I think Covington wrestles him to oblivion here (RDA's track record vs high-caliber wrestlers not good)

Whittaker/Romero when Whittaker is coming off health battles and cage rust, while Romero's body was in agony yesterday and had to be helped off by two guys is a toss-up. Still, if Bobby Knuckles was healthy I'd take him and he did beat Romero largely on one leg last time, but I got Romero here until we see Whittaker mentally and physically 100 percent.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

For Punks sake I hope that he does win this fight tonight. It's hard picking him because of not having any idea how much he has improved. Hopefully it lasts longer than last time at the very least.

A very stacked and interesting card. Pulling for Holm for the win. 

Romero not being eligible to win the Championship (I just heard them mention it on the prefight) just for .2 is so stupid. Especially when both are probably not even close to 185 now after rehydrating and such.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hang it up please Rashad


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great career for Rashad and he will forever be etched in the UFC's highlight reel, but too long at the dance and this cements it. Retirement past due.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fight of the year. Absolute classic. Might as well shut the show down now, nothing will top that heavyweight extravaganza.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

MMA judges and refs are so terrible.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is Punk the 1st fight?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Is Punk the 1st fight?


yes


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I know Blades can wrestle but that sure didnt go as I expected. Reem has very good tdd usually, strong, guillotine and nasty knees. Blades took him down with such ease without regard and ate through an Overeem knee. Didn't think he'd cut right through Overeem like that with Overeem's skillset. Fair play. What does anyone except Miocic have for Blades, except a possibly physically shot Cain?

Perhaps 'Reem is done with all the damage now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Curtis Blaydes busted him open with those elbows! Beast!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Overeem is nothing without the gear!

Good win by Blaydes, played it right and carved him up. What's next for Blaydes?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That is one mean elbow man. CM Punk fight is gonna be painful to watch.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ok, Punk actually tagged him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk is blown up already!!!! :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is exciting for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punks worked strikes look better than his real strikes!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He got a takedown good shit


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk doesn't know much off his back but hey he got a takedown! Cardio completely gone now though


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Oh man Punk throwing the Shane McMahon punches


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mike Jackson is a dick high key, for him to barely be pro worthy kind of ridiculous he showboated and didn't just finish the fight


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mike Jackson played the heel role perfectly lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No idea what Punk has been doing for 2 years. End the experiment now. Jackson must have been paid to not to finish that.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yes, Jackson was differently paid or he felt bad for Phil. Punk lasted 3 rounds but this fight showed that MMA is not his thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk went the distance. Guess he can move on from MMA now. This profession is not for him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lol punk just left without talking to Rogan


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk got washed


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Winklejon have made Overeem too timid, did he throw a single strike in the first round? Boring fight, and Blaydes was really dull.

Can we all now accept that CM Punk is the biggest bum/can in MMA? That fight was like an untrained MMA fan fighting a real fighter.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man, I don't know shit about MMA, it's all hugging and fucking, but even me can see that Punk doesn't have it. He was blown up 2 minutes into the fight, what the fuck was he doing the past 2 years? Hey, at least he didn't get KOed! End this shit already, you tried and now it's time to move on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hell yeah Ronda for the Hall of Fame


Vader said:


> No idea what Punk has been doing for 2 years. End the experiment now. Jackson must have been paid to not to finish that.


He's probably learned a lot for someone his age. It's just he's not meant to be pro


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

for somebody whos barely a armature against a pro, think he done pretty well, but of course you have the funk hater grinning like a cheshire cat.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Did Punk just ignore the post-match interview?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I mean Dada/Slice was def. worse. The experiment has delineately ended with the point proven and Punk crosses one off the bucket list. Wouldn't be surprised to see Punk having "one last run" in ROH or showing up in NJPW for a spell in a few years.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk :berried


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



HiddenFlaw said:


> lol punk just left without talking to Rogan


they don't do that now, because of backlash they got after after interviewing another guy who was beaten and he was concussed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk looked decent for an amateur in the 1st round. He lost his legs, lost his cardio and it was an embarrassment the last 10 minutes.

Love ya, Punk but I hope somebody tells you to give it up. Keep it as a hobby. This ain’t your profession, bro.

See ya at All In! :mark:


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As much as I wanted him to win I thought he'd be smashed in the first round so he exceeded my expectations. He showed a lot of heart, but hopefully now he can bring this farce to an end.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



HiddenFlaw said:


> lol punk just left without talking to Rogan


"Fuck this octagon bullshit. you fucks ruined my fabulous hair and my beautiful face"


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk was fucking useless in there, He kept going for quick half assed submissions to make it look like he was doing something :lmao


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jackson obviously was carrying him. CM Punk has to leave the fight game it's too late for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Wolfgang said:


> Winklejon have made Overeem too timid, did he throw a single strike in the first round? Boring fight, and Blaydes was really dull.
> 
> Can we all now accept that CM Punk is the biggest bum/can in MMA?


Tbf fair to Mike Overeem is somebody who probably should be cautious that's the 11th or 12th time he's been KO'd the only time he had a chin was when he was roiding and eating horse meat.

But yeah Punk's fight didn't go well, but I still call Bob Sapp the biggest can lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Unorthodox said:


> Punk was fucking useless in there, He kept going for quick half assed submissions to make it look like he was doing something :lmao


and the kicks with the over the top spin. i felt super dizzy


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So what's next for CM Punk - Cricket?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

the first round was pretty exciting given the context. i don't like punk but i found myself rooting for him for once. maybe my hatred was satiated once gall destroyed him. doesn't hurt that mike jackson is super unlikable. i don't think toying with punk helped him more than a finish would've. people shat on anderson for toying with maia and this was the bum fight equivalent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Natecore said:


> Punk looked decent for an amateur in the 1st round. He lost his legs, lost his cardio and it was an embarrassment the last 10 minutes.
> 
> Love ya, Punk but I hope somebody tells you to give it up. Keep it as a hobby. This ain’t your profession, bro.
> 
> See ya at All In! :mark:


His toughness should be applauded he had a couple moments he could've looked for a way out. But it's no shame in saying you didn't have much for somebody who's been fighting MMA for ten years and is a golden globes boxer. Hate how Punk came into MMA, but it still takes balls to sign up for something you have a huge chance at losing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk was embarrassing, legit fought like a bum.

I don't know what he learnt in those 2-3 years of world class training.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Round 1 Punk looked good and like he might be able to get the win at some point. I'd say he won that round. 

Round 2 he should've been beat when on the ground. I guess it would've been a cool moment there if he locked in the triangle choke, but Jackson could've had him there if he wanted. TBH I consider that the end of the fight. Round 3 was just a poor showing for Punk from start to finish and the fact Jackson let him up at one point says it all.

He did much better than in the fight against Micky Gall... albeit against a weaker opponent (at least from my limited knowledge). Also after 2 years more training and actually having a fight under his belt this time. Still, I guess his performance in the first round is worth some respect - but also we see a big weakness of his seemed to be his cardio. Although to be fair, who knows how serious Jackson was even taking the fight. Seemed like he may have been putting effort in the first round, but the second and third he looked like he was just playing with a 6 year old.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He showed some heart but doesn’t have the skill. There were a few times I thought he was done and was surprised he didn’t get knocked out. 

But he needs to move on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> the first round was pretty exciting given the context. i don't like punk but i found myself rooting for him for once. maybe my hatred was satiated once gall destroyed him. doesn't hurt that mike jackson is super unlikable. i don't think toying with punk helped him more than a finish would've. people shat on anderson for toying with maia and this was the bum fight equivalent.


Yeah they playing with me kind of soured on me and put me in pro wrestling fan mode. I can accept Anderson doing it because he's great. But Mike Jackson doesn't belong in the UFC either, so him showboating was really shitty. Like just finish the fight


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



PrettyLush said:


> So what's next for CM Punk - Cricket?


Croquet.




In all seriousness Punk did better than I thought he would, if only because he didn't go out in the first round. 

I agree with pretty much everyone, though perhaps not with the same vitriol, that Punk should hang it up. He tried, he did it, it's not for him, not as a profession at least.

I still commend him for having the balls to do it.

:justsayin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I credit him for trying but Punk needs to give up the UFC thing. :francis


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Good progress check for Bam Bam here. Obvious power, pressuring fighter, deceptive athlete. Arlovski the grizzled vet, more polished, has recently adopted this more refined style, yet didn't look particularly good vs Struve.

I think Bam Bam finds Arlovski's notoriously spotty chin early, but good test.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

this was hard to watch 
Punk should have quit after his first fight. He got Booed in Chicago , it shouldn't have come down to this


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Time to watch MITB '11 to watch Punk do what he does best.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk's boxing is probably the worst in history of professional sports lmao, kinda embarassing to watch.

I still love the guy, CM GOAT will be always the GOAT, despite his mediocre fighting skills.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk took a couple of nice shots really well and he's a good draw for PPVs but I don't know how much 'heart' was actually shown. Yeah he lasted 3 rounds but that's because a very limited Mike Jackson allowed it. He barely threw any power punches and after winning all 4 of his boxing fights by KO, he's obviously got the power to. Punk made no effort to get up whenever he was down, mainly due to virtually immediate fatigue. Decent takedown in the first round but 10-8's against him the following the two rounds. He has his fans and those who'll back him and look at it through tinted glasses but he's shit. Fair play to him for stepping in there but he's been in there twice and been completely dominated twice to the point of not looking like an athlete and more a random guy off the street.

He's a draw though so god knows where this leaves him, if people keep buying PPVs for him then he'll keep having a UFC career.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jackson could have destroyed Punk like Gall did. The only difference was this time Punk showed some class at the weigh-in ceremony unlike the last fight where he disrespected Gall. That's why Jackson showed some mercy while Gall was mad at him and decided to destroy him. 

Punk made UFC look like a joke. A complete embarrasement to the sport.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

His wrestling is the only thing I would consider worthy, he got a nice takedown and some very good attempts, doesn't make up for his awful striking and bjj tho.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ronda for Hall of Fame! Female GOAT!


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Genuinely 100x more embarrassing than his first fight. A literal can just toyed with Punk and beat his face into a bloodied pulp. Jackson had no intention of ever finishing Punk, he just wanted to beat him up and take his lunch money and he did just that.

We just watched Punk get BLACKED for 15-minutes.

Jackson's unwillingness to finish Punk caused Rogan to speculate during the fight that someone from punk's camp paid him to let it go the distance :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jackson isn't UFC caliber either, but I agree he could have finished if he wanted. He showed Punk mercy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Www.twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/1005648036515778561?s=09

No idea how to embed properly.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I give Punk credit for having heart, spirit and resilience. But his ego and pride also overruled him. He looked like amateur out there. Jackson took pity on him. The match was awful but at least he hung in there until the end. Although, I question if he even trained for this.

As others have said, Punk is still a draw. I wouldn't be surprised if he tries again.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk has a ton of heart and I admire him for that, but it was a pretty sad showing for a guy who had two years of training full-time at one of the best gyms in the world.

He's being taken to the hospital for CT Scan of his head. Probably has a broken orbital.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Boldgerg said:


> Www.twitter.com/WWEGraves/status/1005648036515778561?s=09
> 
> No idea how to embed properly.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005648036515778561
There you go bud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Empress said:


> I give Punk credit for having heart, spirit and resilience. But his ego and pride also overruled him. He looked like amateur out there. Jackson took pity on him. The match was awful but at least he hung in there until the end. Although, I question if he even trained for this.
> 
> As others have said, Punk is still a draw. I wouldn't be surprised if he tries again.


 Can we stop calling him an amateur? Amateurs fight better than that and display skill and technique they've picked up from training.

Punk showed absolutely nothing skill or technique wise. He isn't even worthy of the label amateur. He fought like a bum with no training who had gone into a fight blind.

Sure he had heart, but we've known that from the first fight. I expected so much more from Punk, he had years to prepare for this and showed nothing tonight other than heart, which we already knew he had. 

MMA just isn't for someone like Punk. He does have the heart and resilience of champion but that's nowhere enough to overcome his lack of skill and athleticism.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That wasn't pity, that was pettiness. Punk called Jackson a can during the build up to his fight with Gall and toying with Punk was Jackson's way of getting back at him. I still think the first round was semi-competitive though. Jackson didn't give up that takedown on purpose.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I hope they keep giving him fights. Punk can be the Barry Horowitz of the UFC. Eventually he'll get a lucky win when they bring in Dana's grandma as his opponent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Question now is Punk "All In?" :hmm:


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Tbf fair to Mike Overeem is somebody who probably should be cautious that's the 11th or 12th time he's been KO'd the only time he had a chin was when he was roiding and eating horse meat.
> 
> But yeah Punk's fight didn't go well, but I still call Bob Sapp the biggest can lol


When Bob Sapp actually cared he was a decent fighter though. He just realised he can make great money and put in no effort. Punk puts in effort but simply put is absolutely shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> Can we stop calling him an amateur? Amateurs fight better than that and display skill and technique they've picked up from training.
> 
> Punk showed absolutely nothing. He isn't even worthy of the label amateur. He fought like a bum with no training who had gone into a fight blind.
> 
> Sure he had heart, but we've known that from the first fight. I expected so much more from Punk, he had years to prepare for this and showed nothing tonight other than heart, which we already knew he had.


True. I didn't want to completely shit all over him. I thought his performance would've improved from last time. It didn't and his cardio is very poor. I have more intense workouts at the gym. Punk was gassed within five minutes. Jackson didn't impress me either.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Empress said:


> True. I didn't want to completely shit all over him. I thought his performance would've improved from last time. It didn't and his cardio is very poor. I have more intense workouts at the gym. Punk was gassed within five minutes. Jackson didn't impress me either.


 He's supposedly worked hard for this and this is all he can muster up against a tin can who doesn't belong in the UFC either. I expected so much more from him, really disappointed.

I just don't understand how you cannot pick anything up in those years of training.

Maybe I'm being too harsh on him, maybe it's just too difficult for him to pick up?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk legit won round 1, but he had no gas after that, it looked like he stunned Jackson with a right hand even but I'd need to see a replay on that. I wonder how much the trial impacted him because he was done after round 1. Anyway, hope he gets back to wrestling but thats just me being selfish lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651312413937664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651663515017216
Graves keeps going... A bit shit of him tbh.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Graves is going in on Punk on Twitter. Wouldn't be at all surprised if it was influenced by Vince etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Did Punk bang Corey's wife or something?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Wolfgang said:


> When Bob Sapp actually cared he was a decent fighter though. He just realised he can make great money and put in no effort. Punk puts in effort but simply put is absolutely shit.


Hell, easy to rag on Sapp given how short his window was and how his attitude/career unfolded, but in that brief window where he was cartoonishly big and strong with some semblance of shape, he bested the great Ernesto Hoost twice in kickboxing and beat Cyril Abidi. 

Even in MMA, he almost killed HOFmer Big Nog with that piledriver and that fight is widely considered one of Pride's most entertaining. There is the rumor too that Fedor ducked him multiple times.

There was a time when Bob Sapp was absolutely no scrub.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Emperor said:


> Did Punk bang Corey's wife or something?


Chick Magnet Punk! unk


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> Did Punk bang Corey's wife or something?


I dunno but it seems a bit strange... he's tweeted again @ing HHH and Vince.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005653366414954496


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> Did Punk bang Corey's wife or something?


Nah, Graves just







for WWE after Punk beat them in court. :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



safc-scotty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651312413937664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651663515017216
> Graves keeps going... A bit shit of him tbh.


"Punk looked after my kid when I couldn't and THAT'S why I'm shitting on him you dumb marks." 

Jesus Corey don't turn into a full-time WWE shill.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Punk needs to come back to what he does best, scripted fights, because he gets his ass handed to him in real fights. He has looked like fucking shit after both fights, while his opponent barely looks touched.

I love Punk and appreciate the effort, but, just throw in the towel, it's not working out for you, go back to wrestling.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Chrome said:


> Nah, Graves just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Referring to the people replying to his tweets as 'internerds' when he is the one spilling his personal issues all over the internet... I don't think he quite thought that one through :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> "Punk looked after my kid when I couldn't and THAT'S why I'm shitting on him you dumb marks."
> 
> Jesus Corey don't turn into a full-time WWE shill.


Yeah, I don't get his anger. He trusted his child's life with Punk but wants to get off on him being destroyed.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I must say @Chrome I'm digging the Niko Bellic set. I hope Rockstar remakes GTA IV for the 10 year anniversary but I haven't heard any plans for it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holly Holm with the definition of complete dominance there.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why graves acting like a female on twitter? You were my friend waaH you lost waaah


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby's shtick is objectively cringe worthy but he's so unabashed about it that I almost admire his commitment to looking like the biggest dickhead in the UFC. I hope he wins by KO just to see the shitstorm that would ensue.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Why graves acting like a female on twitter? You were my friend waaH you lost waaah


You hang out with some weird women.



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Colby's shtick is objectively cringe worthy but he's so unabashed about it that I almost admire his commitment to looking like the biggest dickhead in the UFC. I hope he wins by KO just to see the shitstorm that would ensue.


Yeah I borderline admire what he's doing. I'm not ready for him to get his comeuppance yet. This character arc needs to grow a bit more before he gets cut down.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Either RDA uses his versatile skillset to win or Covington ragdolls to decision. I predict the latter.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005652679710797824


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

RDA got this


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



safc-scotty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651312413937664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651663515017216
> Graves keeps going... A bit shit of him tbh.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005660208847314944
:lol


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think Punk is done fighting in the UFC.

It's over.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

SUCKED to see Anderson lose. She was really the only up and coming potential star at 145. Losing to Holly is not a good sign. Holly is so plodding and dull that if you can’t figure her out you’ll be stuck at the bottom of the division. The idea of Holly taking on either Champ anytime soon is depressing when her recent record is so poor.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It was embarrassing to watch CM Punk tonight. He was fighting like a drunk sailor and by Round 3, he was gassed. He relied too much on going for takedowns and also botched the triangle choke.

It might as well be a tutorial of "What Not To Do", but I hear Bellator's hiring!

*#AtLeastYouTried*

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great fight, thank God Colby didnt get the finish.

GOD MOTHER FUCKING DAMMIT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



safc-scotty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651312413937664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005651663515017216
> Graves keeps going... A bit shit of him tbh.


"This isn't Corey Graves talking to CM Punk, this is Matthew Polinsky talking to Phil Brooks!"


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

K1 Colby does it again! Suck it virgin nerds.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is Colby really a Trump supporter or is it just a work to get heat?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

damn u RDA


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



PrettyLush said:


> RDA got this


RDA don't got this.

Terrible performance from him. Utterly dominated aside from a couple of minutes in the fourth round where I think Colby was probably still shaking off that early left he walked into. 

An aggressive fighter like Colby might bring Tyron back to his older entertaining ways before he went a bit boring for the Wonderboy and Maia fights. Fun!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Uhh the fight is over dude, if u wanna call me on it you should've done it before the fight was finished.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Part of me resents GSP for cherry-picking his shot at Bisping and refusing to defend the belt even once against a legitimate contender. Robert can't even call himself the lineal champ which is a shame because I believe he'd beat GSP if given the chance. I don't buy GSP's sickness excuse either since he and his manager have expressed interest in fighting Conor.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Graves just likes to "work the smarks" for funsies, no more to it then that. He is one of those guys in that camp that there is no such thing as a "smark" as they can work the large majority of them with no trouble. Get angry and prove him right if you wish.

What people are saying here is bad, but it certainly doesn't do justice to how the fight went. Punk had no power whatsoever so nothing he managed to hit, or more accurately Jackson let him hit as he didn't fear it didn't matter. First round he was trying those silly slow spin kicks which were so bad his camp basically told him to not throw another kick. Every time he tried anything that for another man would lead to an advantage it would just get reversed and then he'd be the one punished. His most effective bit of movement was attempts at takedowns, they were horrible too of course but at least he wasn't getting punished as heavily as he was on everything else, though again, likely because Jackson didn't care to punish them much. The attempts at submissions were all laughable also of course.

There was no winning there at any point, first round included. The second round was so bad that someone in Punk's camp needed to tell him that he was done. He leg locked Jackson who then just leisurely pounded him to nothing, most of it while not even looking at Punk or caring for any return shots as they were simply that weak. I forget from memory but I think it was the triangle attempt that made Jackson give him a firm punch for Punk's trouble, but after that it was back to the usual business. It lasted what? 3 to 4 mins that part, something that Punk could have stopped at any point by unlocking his legs.

Third round was just child's play again, at one point it looked to me like Jackson tickled Punk, he was that laid back. Of course we can't forget Jackson once again having Punk just give him free reign to pound him to nothing again, throwing a few, and then deciding that it was boring at this point and getting up to allow Punk to get back on his feet. There is mercy, and then there is I'm bored of beating you down. 

Unlike others though I'm not going to say for Punk to hang it up, nah, keep going if they'll let him. He is making money, is a draw, and there is entertainment to be found in car crashes as they say. Perhaps in his next his opponent can not bother to even do any offence and then knock Punk out in 5 seconds in the second. You know, keep the destruction varied. If Punk does think of returning to WWE it shouldn't be the ring, he should instead go ask Vince on how to do a double leg who can likely teach him better than the guys he got now.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It is criminal how bad MMA judges are.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



PrettyLush said:


> Uhh the fight is over dude, if u wanna call me on it you should've done it before the fight was finished.


Eh? Oh you're being sensitive and shit. :lol It was just a joke at your prediction's expense. Lighten up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Scored the fight for RDA. Colby was just moving forward and did nothing with his takedowns. He was using better standup and controlling Colby on the feet. I don't see how he lost.

:justsayin


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Albeit Romero is just jogging the cage, his body language looks really off and worn. Despite the weight hardships, I picked him off faith in his freakish athletic ability and suspicion of how Whittaker is mentally/physically, but we very well could be looking at a quick night for Bobby Knuckles.

We shall see, but the earliest signs don't look too swift. Body might be barely going even after rehydration.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Scored the fight for RDA. Colby was just moving forward and did nothing with his takedowns. He was using better standup and controlling Colby on the feet. I don't see how he lost.
> 
> :justsayin


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Eh I'm am chill, hombre. Who do you think I am, Seneca? pfft


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Scored the fight for RDA. Colby was just moving forward and did nothing with his takedowns. He was using better standup and controlling Colby on the feet. I don't see how he lost.
> 
> :justsayin


LOL don't let your hatred for Colby blind you.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man.... I don't know what Punk does from here. These two Ls IMO have tarnished his rep. He could have walked away from the first one with everyone's respect for putting in the effort. But this loss was even worse. He got shit on by an even worse opponent who half-assed the whole fight.

Like WWE isn't going to want him back. How can you make Punk look legitimate in the ring again? Like the only thing I could see is having him return to whatever promotion and continue the 'losing' streak, and start a redemption storyline.

But I really think he's kind of hurt his value, for anything. Whose going to want to book the guy for the last 5 years is now known for losing to two UFC nobodies? 

I dunno man, this just seems really bad for him. He may just need to take his money and run. Go live life. It's just going to look pathetic if he starts getting booked and beaten on lower promotions.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well, Whittaker looks 100 percent. My prediction screwed :maury :maury


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Other than a bad weight cut, why is Romero not exploding? He stood there for a whole round.

EXPLOSION!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

fuuuuuccckkkk that was scary as shiiiit. I thought Rob was done there, thank god he's hanging on.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Man.... I don't know what Punk does from here. These two Ls IMO have tarnished his rep. He could have walked away from the first one with everyone's respect for putting in the effort. But this loss was even worse. He got shit on by an even worse opponent who half-assed the whole fight.
> 
> Like WWE isn't going to want him back. How can you make Punk look legitimate in the ring again? Like the only thing I could see is having him return to whatever promotion and continue the 'losing' streak, and start a redemption storyline.
> 
> ...


Gall has actually done something with himself and ain't no bum. Had Punk quit there he'd be down as the guy Gall made his name against and people would think perhaps he wasn't that bad, having gone against a real good opponent in his first fight.

Jackson here however has a lot of disrespect towards him, with some people even thinking he was that much talked about can set up for Punk to beat. So yeah, no avoiding the rep of being an absolutely horrible fighter now.

As for credibility/value... Brock came back after two straight losses, though granted he'd won the belt before then. Same with Ronda. If a wrestling company is concerned on how bad it'd make wrestlers look (old fashioned thinking you could say, but still very much a thing) to book CM Punk as a top guy then they can always book him as a cowardly heel with jobbers to help him win matches.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

A clearly drained from weightcut, off and losing Romero at 41 is occasionally completely staggering one of the best MW's of all time.

Crazy.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yoel is a monster.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Romero's healthy he finishes that deal. Absolutely insane he stayed in that. This man is 41 couldnt stand yesterday fighting an all time middlewight in his prime...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy Fuck what a fight!

It comes down to how the judges see the 4th.

What a fight!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Whittaker is a fucking warrior. what an amazing fight.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Man.... I don't know what Punk does from here. These two Ls IMO have tarnished his rep. He could have walked away from the first one with everyone's respect for putting in the effort. But this loss was even worse. He got shit on by an even worse opponent who half-assed the whole fight.
> 
> Like WWE isn't going to want him back. How can you make Punk look legitimate in the ring again? Like the only thing I could see is having him return to whatever promotion and continue the 'losing' streak, and start a redemption storyline.
> 
> ...


I still find it funny how people don't understand CM Punk didn't leave WWE for reasons everybody thinks he did. He left WWE ONLY because he thought he would do what Brock did and he thought Vince was then gonna call him back to Main Event WM. I don't like Cm Punk at all, but I feel bad for guy now, you would think his team would tell him he fights like a girl and should never even try to get into cage.
I cringed at those kicks he was trying to throw at beginning of fight, it was already obv he was done.

You could already tell who (from WWE Roster) would be decent in UFC just by watching their matches. Look at Punk, he looks sloppy af, look at Batista, look at Cena, etc, they all look awkward, sloppy, uncoordinated, etc. Look at guys like Swagger, Cesaro, even Sheamus (I've heard stories of him being beaten up, doesn't mean they are true), etc they would put up a decent fight, not only they are extremely strong, but also well coordinated.

Watch CM Punk find excuse again and ask for 3rd fight, its prob gonna be against referee or some random guy from YT comments and Punk is still gonna lose lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I could see that scored literally 48-47 Whittaker, a draw or 48-47 Romero without argument. What a crazy fight and display of heart by both men.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Trash decision.

Yoel beat the fuck out of him. Even if you give him 3 rounds at least one of Romero’s has to be 10-8.

Convenient decision for the UFC though. Go figure.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yoel joins Arlovski and Benavidez tonight in being a victim of judges who are clearly mentally disabled.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great fight.

I feel sorry for Yoel, granted he couldn’t win the belt anyway but he is going to go down as easily the greatest fighter to never be a UFC Champion, at least excluding Fedor. Greatest fighter to compete for the UFC and not be Champion. Immense for him to have such a strong fifth round.

But god damn Bobby Knuckles. When you look at how Yoel has obliterated everyone else in the division, and Rob has beat him twice now. Damn Whittaker is great.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great fight, Yoel is a killer even when tired, but i gave the edge to Bobby.

UFC 227 is next hopefully Stipe KOs DC


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking love Whittaker. Damn heart of a lion, anyone else in the MW division would have been finished. This guy just hangs on for dear life.

Fucking love Yoel. The way he looked at the weigh ins yesterday and the way he fought tonight is night and day. I really hope he wins UFC gold before he retires.

As for who won, I gave it to Whittaker for rounds 1, 2 and 4 but could have easily seen a 10-8 for Yoel to make it a draw. People screaming robbery are delusional, Whittaker was consitently attacking and landed more strikes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That fight was awesome, I really hope they do a third Whittaker-Romero fight.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Trash decision.
> 
> Yoel beat the fuck out of him. Even if you give him 3 rounds at least one of Romero’s has to be 10-8.
> 
> Convenient decision for the UFC though. Go figure.


UFC is a joke. The fact that they had guys like Punk & Jackson on the card should tell you all you need to know. If there was a beer league version of MMA Punk wouldn’t even be qualified for that. They are in cash grab mode and could not care less about identifying the actual best fighters.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



B0D2017 said:


> I still find it funny how people don't understand CM Punk didn't leave WWE for reasons everybody thinks he did. He left WWE ONLY because he thought he would do what Brock did and he thought Vince was then gonna call him back to Main Event WM. I don't like Cm Punk at all, but I feel bad for guy now, you would think his team would tell him he fights like a girl


fpalm Punk said conclusively why he left WWE and you’re bullshit internet speculation nobody is buying.

Secondly nobody should tell anybody they “fight like a girl.” I bet you’re not looking to fight Holly Holm or even Megan Anderson any time soon. 

Now carry on with your keyboard nonsense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Fucking love Whittaker. Damn heart of a lion, anyone else in the MW division would have been finished. This guy just hangs on for dear life.
> 
> Fucking love Yoel. The way he looked at the weigh ins yesterday and the way he fought tonight is night and day. I really hope he wins UFC gold before he retires.
> 
> As for who won, I gave it to Whittaker for rounds 1, 2 and 4 but could have easily seen a 10-8 for Yoel to make it a draw. People screaming robbery are delusional, Whittaker was consitently attacking and landed more strikes.


The people who are screaming robbery need to "put some respect on Whittaker's name."

Hell, Romero is one of my absolute modern favorites in the cage (I like Whittaker too just qualifying), yet that fight could easily be 1,2,4 Whittaker, 1,2,4 Whittaker with 3 and a 10-8 5 Romero for a draw (that's what I had) and for those with a more laxed 10-8 mentality, I can reasonably see 10-8s in 3 and 5 for Romero.

Still, judges saw it for Whittaker and we were all treated to a spectacular display of heart by both guys for a fight. Again, I scored a draw and I can see the Romero argument but that's the facts. Hats off to Whittaker and esp. Romero given his circumstances. To Whittaker's credit too, guy didn't look to miss a beat after injury/serious health issue.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Alright can we move the Punk gossip to a different thread?

Really nice night save for the really odd decisions happening.

What's next for Megan? There's no 145 division and she can't face Cyborg after the pure domination she suffered by Holly. Do they go into "feed her" mode?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby

:dance

No sympathy for Yoel. Make weight you juiced up clown


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> No sympathy for Yoel. Make weight you juiced up clown


He's never failed a test and he's exactly the same pre and post USADA. Which can't be said for Weidman, Hendricks, Mendes. How many tests does he have to pass for people to get over his physique?



Bullshit that .2 pounds cost Yoel the bonus. It was out of his hands. This carnival commission has ruined so much for this man. Fuck these clowns.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wow so many thoughts right now 


First of all - FIGHT OF THE FUCKING YEAR IMO. Incredible heart from both men. :applause 


We are all virgins.... well done Colby 



Give it up to Holly Holm, who would have picked her to win with wrestling??? never gave up on her :mj2 









CM Punk..... well you tried. Mike Jackson is an asshole though


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

People say that Jackson was taking it easy on Punk. But it's worse. Jackson didn't know how to perform ground and pound properly and was looking at his corner the whole time to instruct him how to approach the situation step for step.

THAT'S how bad CM Punk is. Another complete amateur who needed to be guided every step of the way while the fight was on the ground demolished him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> He's never failed a test and he's exactly the same pre and post USADA. Which can't be said for Weidman, Hendricks, Mendes. How many tests does he have to pass for people to get over his physique?
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit that .2 pounds cost Yoel the bonus. It was out of his hands. This carnival commission has ruined so much for this man. Fuck these clowns.


Dont think Weidman has failed a USADA test ???



I still agree with everything you said though. 








As for Punk, I literally was expecting the bare minimum for an amateur and still somehow dissapointed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Dont think Weidman has failed a USADA test ???
> 
> I still agree with everything you said though.


His performance is night and day though. Not to mention his physique is different. You don't go from undefeated highlight reel world beater to dropping 3 straight and even Bisping called him out for not being able to stay healthy. :justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Aren't you doing exactly what Rowdy Yates was doing lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Aren't you doing exactly what Rowdy Yates was doing lol


There's no difference with Yoel though. :shrug Weidman, however, is a totally different fighter.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Rowdy Yates said:
> 
> 
> > No sympathy for Yoel. Make weight you juiced up clown
> ...


41 year old. Quicker than a bolt of lightning and more explosive than TNT. Could drop a 25 tonne hammer on his head and it still would not wobble him. You can believe what you want but i for one have massive suspicions

Yoel screwed himself over for the 2nd time in a few months. After the Rockhold debacle he should have been on weight a week ago to make sure the same thing didnt happen again . I thought he won the fight but it does not change the fact that yet again he missed weight and the chance to win a strap. Nobody to blame but himself


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great main event. Whittaker had more volume, Yoel had the more decisive moments. I dont think either guy deserved to lose really, it was way too close to definitively give it to either guy.

Colby needed a Conor/Aldo moment to really get his schtick over. This was a solid performance, but it definitely wasnt that. 


The Punk fight was an entertaining train wreck. Hes improved but hes still awful, the guy just has no natural fighting/athletic instincts at all. It seemed like Mike Jackson had possibly been told to hold back on him as well. I think its time the UFC just moved on from it now. Jackson shouldnt get another fight there either because he sucks, just not as bad as Punk. 


Card delivered overall.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

You know it was a great card when all fights on main card went to decisions but no one complained. (Y)


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't think Weidman's body or skillset have changed that much. He just can't take a shot as well since the Rockhold and Romero beatings. It's crazy how one bad fight can fuck you up for good. He was winning against Rockhold then he threw some stupid spin kick iirc and got taken down and pummelled mercilessly for a minute or so, hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

All this talk in media about weight cutting, they should fucking make some changes to the judging


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby's gonna give anyone at 170 a lot of trouble. T-Wood likes to hang on the outside. Could easily see Colby taking him the distance and winning a decision in a similar fashion to last night.

How about Yoel vs Kelvin next? Could be a very interesting one.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't know what those judges were smoking in that main event. How did Whittaker get the W? Romero won 3 rounds & one was a 10-8.

Nothing against Whittaker, warrior, and by all accounts a great guy.

Colby surprised me, I had doubts but the guy is for real. Pumped for the build up to the Woodley fight now, should be fun.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'll admit I got excited in the first round of Brooks vs Jackson where he wobbled Jackson and he retreated with his back to the cage.

Edit: Also what a performance by that old bastid Holly Holm; incredible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Wolfgang said:


> SUCKED to see Anderson lose. She was really the only up and coming potential star at 145. Losing to Holly is not a good sign. Holly is so plodding and dull that if you can’t figure her out you’ll be stuck at the bottom of the division. The idea of Holly taking on either Champ anytime soon is depressing when her recent record is so poor.


Reagrdless of how the commentary team sold it, she's simply not deserving of a title shot. She hasn't done anything of note at 135 since the Ronda win, and only has one win at 145. Having 1 win at 145 shouldn't get her a 3rd FW title shot. Also don't want to see her fight Nunes when her last BW win is over Bethe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Colby's gonna give anyone at 170 a lot of trouble. T-Wood likes to hang on the outside. Could easily see Colby taking him the distance and winning a decision in a similar fashion to last night.
> 
> How about Yoel vs Kelvin next? Could be a very interesting one.


I don't because I think Woodley TDD is good enough to neutralize Colby and put it into a striking contest, which I'm predicting Woodley to win. That fight comes down to can Colby consistently get the takedown or stall Woodley out and I don't see it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a badass is Holly Holm. Absolute workshop on a pretty tough seeming Meg Anderson. She's super impressive with how she gets to work on executing gameplans.

I love watching Tuivasa fight and am glad he got the nod.

Sucks for Rashad Evans. He should retire, but truthfully he should have been retired a while ago, surely? And so should Overeem - not because he's bad, but because the level of damage to his head at this point must be astonishing. He always gets knocked out so gruesomely.

Punk looked really bad on the ground in his fight. Concerningly bad.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Unimpressed by Megan Anderson. She landed a good knee early on but there seemed no viciousness about her. There wasn't much behind her strikes and she's pretty weak for her size, Holly had her stuck to tje cage and the canvas, saw no urgency from Anderson to get out of those situations. A shame, I was really hoping she'd do well. Cyborg would eat her up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> All this talk in media about weight cutting, they should fucking make some changes to the judging


Which fight are you referencing?



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I don't know what those judges were smoking in that main event. How did Whittaker get the W? Romero won 3 rounds & one was a 10-8.


I have to say it was either a draw, due to rule structure, or a Romero win due to him wrecking Whittaker. I won't scream robbery because I could see Whittaker getting the points for the 4th round, save for that blitz at the end by Romero. I've not really had a problem with the judging when it's been close fights but every now and again I have to wonder why we haven't adopted the Pride criterion of judging. Most times, regardless of ruleset, you can tell who won a fight. But in cases like Romero/Whittaker 2 and Edgar/Maynard 2 you gotta look at who was doing the killing. *Granted, the ref should have stopped the fight when Frankie was getting murdered the etire first round.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> What a badass is Holly Holm. Absolute workshop on a pretty tough seeming Meg Anderson. She's super impressive with how she gets to work on executing gameplans.
> 
> I love watching Tuivasa fight and am glad he got the nod.
> 
> ...


Holm's wrestling improvement last two years >>>>> Punk's. 






Incomparable, one has been a lifelong combat athlete, but still


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










So yeah, UFC 225.

In my eyes, lived up to the hype. It's rare that a card looks good on paper and delivers as good, but that's what we had in this show IMO. Even CM Punk's fight was entertaining, in a car crash kind of way.

My heart was in my throat watching Whittaker vs. Romero. Think the right man won, and it's not my Aussie/Whittaker bias. There was talk about 10-8 rounds and how they should have been handed out under the new system, but it seemed like the judges were working under the old criteria for 10-8 rounds, where it had to be one sided domination to get that scoring. Whittaker got beat up badly in 3 and 5, but he never stopped throwing back offense, even when rocked, he was still launching elbows in the pocket and those wicked kicks. And those arguing over the scoring aren't looking at R1 correctly. It may not have been as dramatic, but if Romero got 10-8s for his rounds, then so should Whittaker for his R1, where Whittaker landed at will on Romero, who landed 7 strikes according to UFC's stats (or 9 on FightMetric).

Anyway, scoring debate aside, it was an awesome fight. Whittaker is 2-0 against Romero, so no need for a rubber match as Rogan was saying. It was cool to see an American crowd so strongly behind an Aussie, I believe Rob won a lot of people over with his heart, fighter's mentality, and skill.

Another fighter that displayed heart was CM Punk. He fell short in the skills area, though. I went from supporting Punk in his journey to laughing at him as the fight went on. Not because he was getting beat up, but seriously, how do you train at Roufusport for almost 4 years and not be able to throw a punch, kick, or go for takedowns effectively? And don't get me started on his flying knee attempt or his "jumping guard with a guillotine". For a guy with a jujitsu background (so to speak), he sure looked lost when he was on his back against a guy with zero grappling credentials.

That "guy" was no better. Mike Jackson isn't getting another UFC fight and for good reason. He was just slightly more athletic than Punk and had a terrible attitude about the whole thing. I get that he might have been coerced into letting Punk go the distance, or not going as hard as he could have (Rogan said it on commentary, later claiming he was joking, but I think he was dead serious), but he didn't have to make it so obvious. And he showed what an asshole he was in his post-match interview. Came across as a dick every step of the way.

Ah well, at least CM Punk has hopefully scratched that itch. He landed a few punches and an awkward takedown... I feel based on that and Jackson doing nothing of note that he probably should have won R1, but the scoring was a bit strange at different times through the night.

To show an example, Tuivasa vs. Arlovski. I love Bam Bam and was supporting him all the way, but I don't think he won that fight. Think Arlovski got a bit of a raw deal there. Was a fun fight though and at least Tuivasa showed the ability to go for 3 rounds with good output. I'm with Rogan on the shoey thing though, it might be an Aussie gimmick but I'm not here for it. Was first introduced to it at Year 12 graduation and I thought it was disgusting then, too.

Holm almost seems to get better with age. She's looked better and better in recent fights after having a shaky run once she beat Ronda for the belt. Despite Anderson being bigger, Holm looked to be stronger and more athletic. Then you throw in the technique advantage you get from training at an elite gym like Jackson's, and it spells a rough night for one of the Aussies.

As much as I don't like Covington's schtick, his gameplan and execution against RDA was top notch. Impressive to watch. Now we get Colby vs. Tyron in what I've seen labeled "The Battle of the Bastards". Seriously, they both have zero redeeming qualities as personalities, at least their public personas. On the plus side, if Colby fights Woodley like he did Dos Anjos, Woodley's going to be forced to actually fight for once.

The prelims on UFC 225 were top quality as well. I was feeling good because of my predictions success, but either way, I love seeing Charles Oliveira get big wins. Been a fan of Du Bronx since 2010, when I saw him fight Efrain Escudero. Efrain connected with a low blow, which just seemed to piss Oliveira off, and my man locked in the RNC moments later. He's finally at a stage now where he looks to be putting it all together. Would love to see him as a top contender and champ even at 155. Don't like the idea of 145 for him, he struggled with the cut previously, and now that he's filled out and gotten older it won't be any easier.

Poor Rashad Evans. Just stay behind the desk, buddy, you're a good analyst.

This show absolutely did its job in re-igniting my MMA fandom. Cowboy Cerrone is fighting in a couple of weeks, and I see OSP is fighting Tyson Pedro in the co-main! Fuck yeah. Then International Fight Week and UFC 226. Extremely keen for that whole main card.

Yeah, baby! Just Bleed and all that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Woodley's going to be forced to actually fight for once.


Have you only been watching UFC since his first fight with Thompson? Because just before that he knocked out Robbie fucking Lawler in the first round. Beat Kelvin via split after TKOing Dong Hyun Kim. He got beat by Rory MacDonald before that but that was off the back off TKOing Carlos Condit and knocking out Josh Koscheck in the first round. His only other fights in the UFC were another split decision loss and guess what yes that's right another first round win by KO.

Enough of this bollocks that Tyron doesn't fight. Only someone WHO TRAINS UFC BRO would say that. The Wonderboy fights weren't hugely exciting but both share the blame for that. The Maia fight was boring as fuck though an absolute masterclass in nullifying the skills of a ground fighter. Using that to say 'ooh ooh Colby will make Tyron fight for once' is as dumb as a box of frogs.

Tyron has also repeatedly shown himself to be a man of some class outside the cage, such as refusing to take another fighter's money after his opponent missed weight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



FUN! said:


> Have you only been watching UFC since his first fight with Thompson? Because just before that he knocked out Robbie fucking Lawler in the first round. Beat Kelvin via split after TKOing Dong Hyun Kim. He got beat by Rory MacDonald before that but that was off the back off TKOing Carlos Condit and knocking out Josh Koscheck in the first round. His only other fights in the UFC were another split decision loss and guess what yes that's right another first round win by KO.
> 
> Enough of this bollocks that Tyron doesn't fight. Only someone WHO TRAINS UFC BRO would say that. The Wonderboy fights weren't hugely exciting but both share the blame for that. The Maia fight was boring as fuck though an absolute masterclass in nullifying the skills of a ground fighter. Using that to say 'ooh ooh Colby will make Tyron fight for once' is as dumb as a box of frogs.
> 
> Tyron has also repeatedly shown himself to be a man of some class outside the cage, such as refusing to take another fighter's money after his opponent missed weight.


I'm aware of Tyron's history. He completely changed his style upon becoming champion. He USED to be a dynamic fighter, but as soon as he got a taste of the gold he became risk-averse. Was great in his title win, but it didn't sit well with me how he sat out for so long waiting for his shot. Then he started immediately calling for money fights, instead of looking to strengthen his resume defending his belt against the top guys in his division, he wanted "super fights" against Bisping and GSP, despite having nowhere near the resume of those two (yes, I just said something positive about Bisping, hell may have just froze over).

Enough of this bollocks where if you criticise a fighter, you must be new to the sport. It's BECAUSE I've been watching for so long that Woodley frustrates me. Goes from sprinting across the Octagon to land power shots to not engaging and putting the onus completely on his opponent.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I refer the right honorable gentleman to the quote of his I quoted in my previous post.

If what you mean is 'I haven't enjoyed his last three fights even though one was a masterclass they should show it to any young fighters looking to learn about sprawling and stuffing takedowns and the other two were against the same guy who is also prone to having boring fights but he is handsome and white and gives kids lifts to karate training so doesn't get criticism' then say that. 

Don't say "*Woodley's going to be forced to actually fight for once.*" while also calling into question his character outside the cage which is demonstrably better than a lot of other fighters.

And the whole 'calling for money fights' as soon as he becomes champion criticism again. :lol You even cite fucking Bisping :lmao Mr 'defend against retiring old guy because easy' and then again against 'retired guy who hasn't fought for years because money'. :lmao

Everyone criticising Woodley for the money fight thing hasn't once criticised one other guy for doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm aware of Tyron's history. He completely changed his style upon becoming champion. He USED to be a dynamic fighter, but as soon as he got a taste of the gold he became risk-averse. Was great in his title win, but it didn't sit well with me how he sat out for so long waiting for his shot. Then he started immediately calling for money fights, instead of looking to strengthen his resume defending his belt against the top guys in his division, he wanted "super fights" against Bisping and GSP, despite having nowhere near the resume of those two (yes, I just said something positive about Bisping, hell may have just froze over).
> 
> Enough of this bollocks where if you criticise a fighter, you must be new to the sport. It's BECAUSE I've been watching for so long that Woodley frustrates me. Goes from sprinting across the Octagon to land power shots to not engaging and putting the onus completely on his opponent.


Woodley didn't change his style. The Thompson fights are what happens when to high level counter strikers have to fight. Same thing happen in the Till/Thompson and Silva/Diaz fights. You got boring as hell, nothing happening 5 round fights. But looking at all those fights, Woodley was the only one to do anything!

Then he has to face the boring and one dimensional Maia with one arm tied behind his back. Maia has never been an entertaining fighter and the fights with Silva, Tyron and Usman really hammer that home.

And let's clear up the timeline. GSP was talking about returning to UFC around the time Woodley won the belt. If GSP signed a contract and got into the USADA pool at the time of the announcement it would have only been 6 months without a defense. That's not too long a wait and it's not looking for a super fight either. GSP is a 170 fighter who technically never lost the belt. Now was it dumb to mention Nick Diaz at the same time? Yes. But it doesn't change the fact that Woodley was calling out the best in his division, fighting GSP would have strengthened his resume. It's not his fault that GSP took the easy fight with Bisping. Yes he wanted an increase in pay and opportunity, so did Moose. And you mention the Bisping talk. That was just talk backstage that someone put on YouTube. It wasn't entertained or promoted.

Of course Tyron's style changed, he's no longer in 3 round fights. He's gotta be prepared for all 5 rounds. Look at Jon Jones in a 3 round fight, spinning elbows, flying knees and suplexes were the norm. Then he gets the belt and he slows down. Now he picks his shots and paces himself.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



FUN! said:


> I refer the right honorable gentleman to the quote of his I quoted in my previous post.
> 
> If what you mean is 'I haven't enjoyed his last three fights even though one was a masterclass they should show it to any young fighters looking to learn about sprawling and stuffing takedowns and the other two were against the same guy who is also prone to having boring fights but he is handsome and white and gives kids lifts to karate training so doesn't get criticism' then say that.
> 
> ...


I haven't enjoyed his title fights, no. I made that pretty clear. My argument is that his style changed since becoming champion. He was aggressive against a variety of opponents since winning the title, now he's downright passive. I realise styles make fights, but it's been a drastic shift. I don't buy that it's solely down to the style of his opponents that he's going this way. GSP did the same thing, was dynamic as hell before winning the belt, then leaned heavily on his wrestling throughout his reign. It's why I respect the likes of Robbie Lawler and Robert Whittaker so much. They come to fight no matter whether there's hardware on the line or not.

Dude you clearly haven't read my previous posts on Bisping. I blast him every chance I get for trying to cherry pick fights and look for those big paydays.

And it's definitely not a race thing. Bisping is my least favourite fighter of all times, and we're as pasty white as each other. Calling out for money fights is a dick thing to do, whether you're black, white, brown or fucking green. As is sitting on the sidelines for 18 months until you're granted a title fight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Opinion: Weidman beats Whittaker


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Opinion: Weidman beats Whittaker


Maybe. But first he'd have to get healthy, stay healthy and most importantly, win fights. After getting murked 3 straight I don't want to even think about Weidman getting a title shot.

:justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Opinion: Weidman beats Whittaker


Kelvin Gastelum IMO


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tyrone fought 4 times in a one year period. He's a fighting champ.

I wouldn't pick Weidman to beat Bobby Knuckles.

Hope Tyrone/Colby fight at UFC 229 in the first weekend of October.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Interested to see how Greg Hardy does in the Contender Series


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm late to the party on 225, but fuck me what an embarrassment Punk was. To himself and the UFC. He can't be a draw anymore with that pathetic performance. He had no business in there or probably in any pro organisation that's not in a bingo hall on a Tuesday afternoon.

Cannot believe Whittaker stayed conscious for the whole fight after those fucking bombs from Romero. I feel like anyone else would've been on the floor trying to remember what their name was. Wasn't sure if the right guy won but I was happy Whittaker did. Depends if you like big shots better or more shots better I guess.

Just on Romero, I know it's been said to death but how in the name of baby jesus was he only .4 above Whittaker in weight? Looking at the guys chest, thighs and legs - they were like 1 and and half the size of Whittakers. Crazy the guy is anywhere near that weight class. Props to him for improving his cardio for the 5 rounds, the Romero I saw a few years ago could barely move after round 2 or so.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I wonder who will replace Ariel for the MMA Hour. I like the rest of the MMAFighting team (in fact I much prefer Luke to Ariel) but nobody else there is exactly what I'd call personable. I can't imagine any of them working up a rapport with the fighters like Ariel did.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dana White came in his pants at that Greg Hardy performance tonight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hardy still looks a little rough around the edges as you'd expect, and hes obviously a long way off going up against any established fighters, but the difference between him and Punk is night and day.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hardy still looks a little rough around the edges as you'd expect, and hes obviously a long way off going up against any established fighters, but the difference between him and Punk is night and day.


Why compare the two lol?






Hardy is fucking scary, just from a physcial perspective


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaizen said:


> Why compare the two lol?


Because of the "hes only been training for a little while" excuses made for Punk. 

Hardy has made 10x the progress in about half the time. He didnt start training until around the time Punk had his first (and much delayed) UFC fight ffs!

It'll be interesting to see the PPV numbers for 225 and 226 considering they have really thrown everything they realistically can at those cards to get out of the buyrate rut. It feels like the only way they could break a million buys at this point is with Brock/Jones and Conor/Khabib.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I've got a feeling that Colby's cardio and relentless pace might give Woodley some trouble :hmm:

Claudia Gadelha greasing :bbrown3

Ariel Helwani now a Disney stooge :mj2



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I wonder who will replace Ariel for the MMA Hour. I like the rest of the MMAFighting team (in fact I much prefer Luke to Ariel) but nobody else there is exactly what I'd call personable. I can't imagine any of them working up a rapport with the fighters like Ariel did.


I would say Luke Thomas but he's got a really good gig with SiriusXM Rush at the moment plus he's not exactly the most affable or neutral guy out there, just ask Jon Jones :mj

Anyone but Danny Segura. He's a nice kid and all but way too bland for my tastes.

Is it wise to continue the show without Helwani? I mean he'll still be doing a similar show with ESPN anyway so wouldn't they be competing with him?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Blackie? Is that you Blackie!?!?

How would Claudia grease? They check for that stuff. And why Carla ignore it during the fight and only complain AFTER losing?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I blame Claudia's new fake bewbs. They obviously burst mid fight and leaked grease all over her body :jericho2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> Claudia's new fake bewbs.


Is this true?!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Is this true?!


Yup. Paige VanZant also got her breasts enhanced as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> Yup. Paige VanZant also got her breasts enhanced as well.


Have they said so publicly or is this speculation? I know that PVZ doesn't have to cut weight anymore so maybe she went up a size...?

Nevermind on PVZ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> I've got a feeling that Colby's cardio and relentless pace might give Woodley some trouble :hmm:
> 
> Claudia Gadelha greasing :bbrown3
> 
> ...


Maybe Chuck can do it and Danny is pretty bland


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Maybe Chuck can do it and Danny is pretty bland


I like Chuck Mindenhall a lot, he's a deceptively funny dude and an incredibly talented writer.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> I like Chuck Mindenhall a lot, he's a deceptively funny dude and an incredibly talented writer.


Chuck is pretty funny, so yeah maybe that should be the move


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006957466343673856
No wonder stuff like GSP vs. Nate Diaz gets thrown around.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I was expecting a low number, but I didn't think it would be that low. I predicted low 200's.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dam that sucks, thought it would do well


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So who's gonna get the blame for this?

And hopefully UFC finally realizes that fake belts don't sell cards.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So much for putting Punk on the PPV to boost sales :dana3

Or maybe without Punk it would of barely cracked 100,000 :moyes4


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> So much for putting Punk on the PPV to boost sales
> 
> Or maybe without Punk it would of barely cracked 100,000


I'm glad you editted that because I was gonna say, what if he weren't there? I don't think Blaydes/Reem would have helped.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I don't think Blaydes/Reem would have helped.


Speaking of that fight can someone please get Overeem to retire already. These brutal stoppages are getting incredibly tough to witness. How much more punishment does this dude need to endure before someone with common sense is going to step in? He's been KO'd a scary amount of times throughout his whole combat career.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> Speaking of that fight can someone please get Overeem to retire already. These brutal stoppages are getting incredibly tough to witness. How much more punishment does this dude need to endure before someone with common sense is going to step in? He's been KO'd a scary amount of times throughout his whole combat career.


Most KO'ed man in heavyweight history to boot. He should be bought out by the UFC.


....and maybe TRT can fix his chin?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man, if those 225 numbers are real that is fucking brutal. You know the UFC was expecting to spike buyrates up with that card, 2 big fights + Punk to bring in the wrestling audience, it should have done around 500k. 

The Fertittas must have had a crystal ball.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*







Rogan just pissed off a gangster....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Saturday night was the first time Joe Rogan has really gotten on my nerves. Especially during the RDA vs. Covington fight, he was practically on his knees blowing Colby at every opportunity, it was so annoying. Those comparisons to the Diaz bros had me going :chan

Don't get me wrong Colby fought a good fight but Joe was acting like he was painting some sort of masterpiece.

I've begun to notice that Joe will do this sometimes, he'll find a narrative about a fight and then drive it into the ground. He needs to chill.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Love these, and this might be my favorite yet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007321492944818177


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> Saturday night was the first time Joe Rogan has really gotten on my nerves. Especially during the RDA vs. Covington fight, he was practically on his knees blowing Colby at every opportunity, it was so annoying. Those comparisons to the Diaz bros had me going :chan
> 
> Don't get me wrong Colby fought a good fight but Joe was acting like he was painting some sort of masterpiece.
> 
> I've begun to notice that Joe will do this sometimes, he'll find a narrative about a fight and then drive it into the ground. He needs to chill.


I found the Romero bias to be worse, Joe LOVES jacked dudes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anark, I see that you were busy yesterday..................


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a fucking virgin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Blackbeard said:


> Saturday night was the first time Joe Rogan has really gotten on my nerves. Especially during the RDA vs. Covington fight, he was practically on his knees blowing Colby at every opportunity, it was so annoying. Those comparisons to the Diaz bros had me going :chan
> 
> Don't get me wrong Colby fought a good fight but Joe was acting like he was painting some sort of masterpiece.
> 
> I've begun to notice that Joe will do this sometimes, he'll find a narrative about a fight and then drive it into the ground. He needs to chill.


The all time worst was Karo/GSP. Joe is blowing Karo all fight, GSP is dominating the fight, and then with like 10 seconds left in the third round, Rogan finally gives GSP credit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Apparently 225 did way more than just 150,000 buys which is great news.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Source?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Meltzer said it did more.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is Colby's sister gonna become a thing now? fpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Apparently Woodley's got some screen caps of DM's she sent him :abed



Spoiler: Meanwhile somewhere in Florida......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man this fucking rivalry is hilarious


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Apparently 225 did way more than just 150,000 buys which is great news.


Certainly hope so. I was shocked when that number came out, that's Mighty Mouse levels of drawing for a card where the main event was a rematch of a very exciting fight from last year's July PPV, then the interim WW title fight, with RDA building a strong resume at 170, and Colby being the guy we want to see get a kicking. Then the card being loaded with ranked/big name fighters, then the Punk factor... even if people weren't invested in the Punk thing, it was a really strong card on paper without that sideshow, with plenty of name value. I especially hope for Whittaker's sake that it drew well.

Just finished Ep 1 of Season 2 of Dana White's Contender Series. Really fun collection of fights, with plenty more talent outside those who were signed. Kevin Holland looked good but had a lack of urgency, and was really nonchalant about saying it wouldn't be enough to get himself a contract. Almost as if he didn't want it, weird. But he absolutely had skills. Montel Jackson looked like a killer, but just seemed to be the unluckiest fighter in the world by racking up three different types of fouls right as he had the opponent in trouble.

Seems like Greg Hardy was just brought in for the controversy and headlines. He absolutely has power, and the more new blood at heavyweight, the better. 

(Quick tangent: noticed recently, with JDS having a fight coming up, that both Cain and JDS have fought fuck all since they finished their trilogy in 2013- JDS 4 fights and Cain just 2. 2! To think that they were meant to be the new breed of heavyweights after Werdum, Arlovski etc.)

But yeah, Greg Hardy. Don't follow NFL, but anyone that beats women is a massive piece of shit. Especially when you're a fucking beast like he is, not like he could feasibly claim self-defense.

Chris Curtis looks to be a well seasoned fighter, and that hook kick was a great exclamation point on his performance. Like Jackson earlier, I feel his performance was contract worthy.

And cool to see Alonzo get the record setting finish and contract. Seems like a good dude, and 205 is another division that could use more bodies.

Exciting show, with some legitimate prospects. Great way to start the season, because while earlier today my attitude was like "oh yeah, I'll give it a look" to now definitely making a point to watch each episode each week.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Kayla Harrison making her debut for PFL on Thursday night. I'm interested in that and will be watching.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

UFC 225 is estimated at 250,000 buys



Still -pretty low, but better than what was reported before


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't forget the UFC will be on early this Saturday because it's taking place in Singapore


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

THe main event is giving me Cowboy/Till vibes. Weird location, unknown opponent


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

yeah, World Cup > the UFC card this weekend


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009482367583637504
Well I'll be dammed.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Luke Thomas is the logical successor for the MMA Hour. Not bummed about this decision at all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fuck yea LUKE THOMAS. Easily my favorite MMA media member


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009854286610747397


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WAR MOOSE!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Its a great fight, but don't complain too hard after the fight because it could be quite underwhelming/boring


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wanderlai Silva vs. Quinton Jackson IV will also be on the same card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











Dig it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Now we just need Bellator to announce when the semi's are for the HW tournament. Like I said before the tournament started, 0% chance the tournament ends in 2018.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How does Cody get a rematch? He never defended the Title, and got KO'd the first time he tried too. It is really poor how the UFC just throw Title shots around thesedays without people even having to earn them. Though they have always done this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Wolfgang said:


> How does Cody get a rematch? He never defended the Title, and got KO'd the first time he tried too. It is really poor how the UFC just throw Title shots around thesedays without people even having to earn them. Though they have always done this.


Well it's been printed and proven, by Dana, UFC and casual fans, that smaller fighters simply don't draw a crowd. They'd rather watch Kimbo and Dada blow up after 3 minutes than pay or tune in to see Cruz, Barao, TJ, DJ or Aldo. This Alpha Male/TJ beef is all the 45 and under club have. The UFC are gonna milk that till it's dry, and it wasn't much to start with. We saw Jimmie Rivera go on a 20 fight streak and get nothing out of it. If he were at 55 he'd be Khabib, only not unprofessional. (#TiramisuGate)

It's fucked up just how much unnecessary drams effects who gets special treatment and promotion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> Now we just need Bellator to announce when the semi's are for the HW tournament. Like I said before the tournament started, 0% chance the tournament ends in 2018.


One of them will be on the Moose/Rory card, likely the Fedor/Chael one


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woke up for the Belgium/Tunisia game, but I might check out a bit of the fights as well since I'm up.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a war... 

Cowboy never say die


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'll preface this by saying that I'm a huge Cowboy fan, so my bias could be showing here. But... I thought this fight was the kind of example that shows that the 10 point must system doesn't work for MMA, and that the Pride system of judging the overall fight is the way they should be doing things. By the 10 point must system, Edwards won 3 rounds to Cowboy's 2, thought that was pretty clear. 

(Side note: Cowboy's team saying it's 2-2 going into the 5th was nuts. I don't ever think you should tell a fighter that, for starters, because judges can be crazy and fighters should always fight to finish, not be comfortable with winning on points. But even as a huge Cerrone fan, I thought Edwards had R1, 2 and 3 clearly.)

If I was to judge a fight as a whole, I think Cowboy won the battle. He gradually turned up the aggression throughout the fight, whereas Edwards was a little content to just ride it out. I think Cerrone getting cut early made Edwards look like he was having more success than he was- because Cowboy was bloody, it seemed like Edwards was doing a lot more, but the rounds that Edwards won were pretty close activity-wise, Edwards just had a bit better pace and Octagon control in those early rounds. If that early cut wasn't there, I think judges and the crowd would have looked at that fight very differently.

(Another side note: Probably shouldn't be too hard on the 10 point must system. You could argue that Romero beat Whittaker under PRIDE rules, which would have sucked for me. :lol )

Was still a fun fight. Showed that Cerrone isn't done yet. Wasn't the huge statement-making win Edwards wanted, but still good for his resume (wish he had a little more aggression behind him in the fight though). Odds are we see Cowboy sign up and have another fight before Edwards even thinks about fighting again. Because the guy is a warrior, and an international treasure. Donald Cerrone is the fucking man.

Really enjoyed the co-main too. Lot of drama and action packed into those 3 minutes. Pedro looked great then OSP rallied. Bit like the main event, I think both guys come out from that one looking good.

Watched the prelims but missed the first couple of main card fights. Disappointed that Jessy Jess lost. Hopefully she looked good in defeat.

Very nice Fight Night show. It's rare in Australia we get to see UFC live at night too (doesn't even happen when UFC run shows here!) so that was a cool novelty as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Super impressed with Leon Edwards, very calm, great poker face. Piston of a left hand too. He'll get that Birmingham headline spot for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The Tuesday Night Contender series has been ISANEEE this season so far, everyone should check out some of the fights if they haven't already


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If only we had a link to the fights... :book

Plz send links


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Reddit bruh Its all there. Or if you have fight pass account


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

New Stephan Bonnar interview

He goes over his career and talks about Brock Lesnar too.

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Johnny Hendricks
Rashad Evans
Koschek 



All retired this week


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Johnny Hendricks, Rashad Evans Koschek, all retired this week


Way too late for these guys. These guys should have stepped down years ago.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012461826091565057


Wow what a fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just saw Felder put out the challenge, glad Perry accepted. But isn't Felder a 155er?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Just saw Felder put out the challenge, glad Perry accepted. But isn't Felder a 155er?


It's 9 days notice, so he doesn't have to cut any weight which is good


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'll preface this by saying that I'm a huge Cowboy fan, so my bias could be showing here. But... I thought this fight was the kind of example that shows that the 10 point must system doesn't work for MMA, and that the Pride system of judging the overall fight is the way they should be doing things. By the 10 point must system, Edwards won 3 rounds to Cowboy's 2, thought that was pretty clear.
> 
> (Side note: Cowboy's team saying it's 2-2 going into the 5th was nuts. I don't ever think you should tell a fighter that, for starters, because judges can be crazy and fighters should always fight to finish, not be comfortable with winning on points. But even as a huge Cerrone fan, I thought Edwards had R1, 2 and 3 clearly.)
> 
> ...


Have to disagree, I personally was never in doubt Cerrone didn't do enough and Edwards had more shots and better striking basically - his speed and movement was overall better.

I like Cerrone too but I always found it frustrating that he seems to get close to that top tier only to crumble against the top guys. He deserves better than that. He's had some great wins and showcased tremendous skills but IMO he's proven he's pretty much a second tier guy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Felder stepping up to Welterweight to face Perry is a bit of strange move for his career at the moment but I get it, he's frustrated with his last two fights falling through and is so itching to get back in there he'll take anything that's available right now. Should be a fun scrap though, Perry's fights are rarely a dull affair.

I wonder what's going to happen with Al Iaquinta now :hmm: Are the UFC too afraid to cut him in the fear that Bellator will snap him up?

Speaking of Bellator that DAZN deal could be huge for them. They've now got the resources to sign a GSP or a McGregor should that opportunity ever arise. The Streaming Wars are now making Combat Sports just as interesting & exciting as the TV market :drose


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











No fights this week...... zzz


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOL!

Not that she can't fight with them, but she's gotta be pretty much done right?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Meisha Tate fought with implants


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Meisha Tate fought with implants


Has that been proven? Has she come out and admit it?

But implants aside, I'm just asking if Paige is really into being a fighter still. She's proven she's tough, gotten famous, talked about her gang rape and got implants. Now it's just selfies and product placement, no training or talk of opponents, nothing gight related.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

When she got on Dancing with the stars after getting dominated by Rose, I lost all hope that she was going to be anything good


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013217248582950912
:ken


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No matter how you feel, Branch is looking to fight the best.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Double fight card this week!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










This was posted on the Funny MMA Facebook page, really puts into perspective what a loaded month we have coming up.

Apparently Volkan has been pulled from the Shogun fight to fight Gus at UFC 227, Anthony Smith stepping in to fight Shogun.

Still, ridiculous line-up. Fights I'm looking most forward to (not in order):

Adesanya vs. Tavares
Di Chirico vs. Marquez
Miocic vs. Cormier
Holloway vs. Ortega
Ngannou vs. Lewis
Chiesa vs. Pettis
Saki vs. Rountree
Hall vs. Costa
Felder vs. Perry
Hooker vs. Burns
Vannata vs. Klose
JDS vs. Ivanov
Jury vs. Mendes
Zingano vs. Reneau
Elkins vs. Volkanovski
Shogun vs. Smith
Glover vs. Latifi
Alvarez vs. Poirier II
Aldo vs. Stephens
Joanna vs. Tecia
Mein vs. Moreno
Makdessi vs. Pearson
TJ vs. Cody
DJ vs. Cejudo

I know, I named a ton. But seriously, it's insane!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I know, I named a ton. But seriously, it's insane!


It's a lot to take in. So much great content set for us. Hopefully it all goes through.

Volkan vs Gus!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Crazy month ahead. About time the UFC gave us something to look forward to. Max v Ortega has me most intrigued. So hard to call


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is it me or DC vs Stipe is a serious mismatch?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013911750985461760
Kinda of a weird decision to throw Volkan straight back into title contention after he just got smoked by DC. I get they were desperate to find a suitable opponent for Alex but it's just odd timing to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013949821705687042
Shogun's going to get slept :sad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013801198569295873


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chuck may legit die...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Picks for this weekend.....



> Brad Tavares vs. *Israel Adesanya*
> *Lando Vannata* vs. Drakkar Klose
> *Dan Hooker* vs. Gilbert Burns
> *Curtis Millender* vs. Max Griffin
> ...


The main and co-main event are tearing me apart cause I am a fan of all four guys, I don't want to see any of them lose. I am worried DC might get knocked out cold


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The two main events are so close man but if I'm being forced to pick a winner I'm going DC and Ortega. DC with his relentless wrestling pressure and endless cardio, I just see him grinding out Stipe on the mat for a decision win. Remember Stipe looked pretty gassed against N'Gannou, that was overshadowed a little because of the state of N'gannou's engine. Don't think size will be much of a factor once Stipe is on the ground. DC won't stand with Stipe, that's for sure. 

Ortega because of his far superior ground game, Max brings the pressure and fire but I'm not too sure about his take down defence and they're definitely worlds apart when it comes to ground game. Can see Ortega submitting Max at some point.

But really, these fights are as close as they come in my books and anything can happen as cliche as that sounds.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> The two main events are so close man but if I'm being forced to pick a winner I'm going DC and Ortega. DC with his relentless wrestling pressure and endless cardio, I just see him grinding out Stipe on the mat for a decision win. Remember Stipe looked pretty gassed against N'Gannou, that was overshadowed a little because of the state of N'gannou's engine. Don't think size will be much of a factor once Stipe is on the ground. DC won't stand with Stipe, that's for sure.
> 
> Ortega because of his far superior ground game, Max brings the pressure and fire but I'm not too sure about his take down defence and they're definitely worlds apart when it comes to ground game. Can see Ortega submitting Max at some point.
> 
> But really, these fights are as close as they come in my books and anything can happen as cliche as that sounds.


Max has stellar take-down defense and Ortega actually doesn't have really good takedowns nor a good take down accuracy, he's go lethal standing jiujitsu lol.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Oh my God, what a fucking card for Saturday. Feels like a Jenga tower though. Half expecting to wake up to news of Stipe getting sudden appendicitis or something.

#AndNew in the main.

#AndStill in the co-main.

Those are my picks and I'm sticking with them, although both fights are so damn hard to call that I'm not confident in either one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*







So smooth


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That sounds scary as fuck. Dam 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014703749225476096


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus Christ! Hope he's alright, open workouts are just a show and he's passing out. That is scary as fuck.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well, fuck.

Any chance of Frankie stepping in at a catchweight on 5 mins notice?

Crazy sumbitch would probably do it, and he'd probably get his win back too.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I would normally whine about the card losing a fight, but shit, that sounds bad. Just saw the UFC Tonight vid where Bisping comments on his behavior/appearance, he was a mess. Hope hes going to be okay.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

and that is why I don't get excited about fights until fight day.

Hoping the best for him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014709126331371520
:shocked:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That's.......somber.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why do I still get angry at events like this? Such a blow, card is still pretty damn good but this just leaves a sour taste. 

Love Max but this is two fights in a row he's pulled out of, Khabib does this and everyone starts shitting on him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Why do I still get angry at events like this? Such a blow, card is still pretty damn good but this just leaves a sour taste.
> 
> Love Max but this is two fights in a row he's pulled out of, Khabib does this and everyone starts shitting on him.


Not his fault if you count 223, the commission pulled him out. Unless you talk about this title fight with Frankie in 218


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Not his fault if you count 223, the commission pulled him out. Unless you talk about this title fight with Frankie in 218


Yeah wasn't counting 223, don't blame Max for that. The Frankie fight and now the Ortega fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014708930545504256

Man the more I see this video, the more it worries me, it could be blown out of proportion and I hope so, this guy is only 26, health should come first


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy fuck that's scary. He sounds out of it. BAD.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn. Hang in there, champ!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Definitely worrying for Max. Guy is a warrior but he does not look it sound right in that clip


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Disappointing/scary news to wake up to. I really hope we don't end up with another T.J. Grant situation on our hands. Did Max get knocked out in sparring or something?

This is also the third fight in a row he's pulled out of. It's starting to become an alarming trend, perhaps a move up to Lightweight might be beneficial before it's too late.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is why it's hard for me to get hyped about big UFC PPVs. Last minute pull outs have become commonplace as of late.



Wishing all the best for Max. I hope that isn't as serious as it sounds.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014939873688481792

At least Felder moves up to the main card now


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Max Griffin beats Mike Perry and yet Perry's the one still getting the push from WME-IMG :dana3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*








Dam Felder sizes up well. 




LETS GO!!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014939873688481792
> 
> At least Felder moves up to the main card now



Dammit, would've loved to see Ortega / Stephens as a last-minute replacement fight.


Makes all the sense in the world for Ortega to decline, though. Why risk it after what happened to Edgar this year? I don't even think that it would've been an Interim title fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015003856881713157
I read he limped away, I bet Dana got worried then!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

hjahahahhah being a MMA fan is sooo fun guys, am I right???


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015003220542754817
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Dammit, would've loved to see Ortega / Stephens as a last-minute replacement fight.
> 
> 
> Makes all the sense in the world for Ortega to decline, though. Why risk it after what happened to Edgar this year? I don't even think that it would've been an Interim title fight.


It was going to be for an interim title, good thing it didnt happen honestly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015003220542754817


Bump since y'all are ignoring it for some reason :armfold


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

246 for DC! :dana2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So DC is looking to be heavy. I guess he's gonna look to get under and slam. I can't wait to see a DC SLAM!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I had this weird bad feeling in my gut that something would happen today and what do you know, Michael Chiesa missed weight :tenay

It's getting to the stage now where I'll need to wait an hour before the pre-lims start before I can even place my bets.

EDIT - FYI Alexander Volkov weighed in today as a backup fighter. Thiago Santos did the same yesterday. So why wasn't there a backup Featherweight fighter?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I had this weird bad feeling in my gut that something would happen today and what do you know, Michael Chiesa missed weight
> 
> EDIT - FYI Alexander Volkov weighed in today as a backup fighter. Thiago Santos did the same yesterday. So why wasn't there a backup Featherweight fighter?


Are you talking about to replace Max or replace Chiesa?

So is there any talk about Volkov getting a title shot? Or is UFC putting all the eggs in the Lewis/Francis basket? UFC doesn't really have that many young heavyweights other than Blaydes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Are you talking about to replace Max or replace Chiesa?
> 
> So is there any talk about Volkov getting a title shot? Or is UFC putting all the eggs in the Lewis/Francis basket? UFC doesn't really have that many young heavyweights other than Blaydes.


Chiesa's a Lightweight.

Volkov is close to a title shot. He might get surpassed if Lewis impresses against Ngannou though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Chiesa's a Lightweight.
> 
> Volkov is close to a title shot. He might get surpassed if Lewis impresses against Ngannou though.


Oh yeah... Who other than Stephens could have stepped in? Aldo has dropped 2 and Edgar got executed by Ortega.

So Blaydes, Volkov and Lewis are the only "fresh" options?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Oh yeah... Who other than Stephens could have stepped in? Aldo has dropped 2 and Edgar got executed by Ortega.
> 
> So Blaydes, Volkov and Lewis are the only "fresh" options?


Darren Elkins has a fight scheduled for next week. I would of at least considered bringing him in when Max dropped out.

There's also Tai Tuivasa but it's a bit too early to put him in title contention IMO.

And don't forget about Cain Velasquez 8*D


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Darren Elkins has a fight scheduled for next week. I would of at least considered bringing him in when Max dropped out.
> 
> There's also Tai Tuivasa but it's a bit too early to put him in title contention IMO.
> 
> And don't forget about Cain Velasquez 8*D


THE DAMAGE!

Couldn't remember Tai's name, but he's been good. Who's next for each heavy is so cloudy though.

Just looked it up and come Monday it'll be 2 FUCKING YEARS! Is he serving that secret suspension Jordan style?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cain's been through so many injuries now that he's just going to take his time and not rush back until he's 110%. Plus him and DC are best buddies so he's going to take a backseat and see what happens tomorrow night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015355933717753856
That's a fascinating scrap. One of Whittaker's toughest match-ups in the division in my humble opinion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> That's a fascinating scrap. One of Whittaker's toughest match-ups in the division in my humble opinion.


I'm glad they didn't go with Weidman, you can't lose three straight via ko and get a title shot. It'll be funny to see 2 former welterweight fight for the middleweight title though. Just another bit of proof that weight cutting needs to end.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*












Someone on reddit commented this - "Ugandan Warlord vs Houston Gangbanger"




I'm fully erect


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hope tonight gets more exciting than the first bout. I don't want to be flat all night.

Gunther and Zuniga were sluggin towards the end.

Violent Bob Ross! Clean win via sharp striking and great ground control.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a banger!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jake Gunther/Allan Zuniga was one of the worst fights I've seen in awhile.

Good for Roxy, finally getting a UFC victory. Reward for a solid career.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus this card was long, I hope ESPN has better pacing when they move there


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*STYLEBENDER BABY*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a fantastic performance from Stylebender. He's really maturing into a well polished, fluid and creative fighter with some decent take-down defence. I was highly impressed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

StyleBender did his thing, him vs a David Branch or Brunson could be fun


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Adesanya looks incredible. Hype is definitely warranted.

I'm thinking violent Bob Ross is the next ultimate fighter star to go on to big things, very impressed by him. Says something that DC took him to AKA to train for this fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He's not finishing guys. I'm not impressed.... :krillin2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

UFC 226 today lads!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> UFC 226 today lads!!


Even with the Max v Ortega fight being scrapped it is still card of the year on paper so far anyway. Let's hope it delivers


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> UFC 226 today lads!!


I'll say the main event is gonna be interesting as hell and it's all on DC. Can he get in on Stipe? Did he put on too much mass? Will his cardio be a factor? Will he be as strong as he was in 2013? There are so many questions and I really don't know who to pick. I want DC to win just to wash off the Jon Jones stench some more. But this a young, crisp Stipe who may be too fast and big for 39 year old DC.

Francis vs Lewis is gonna be scary. Both guys have dynamite in their hands and both are gonna be looking to make a golden statement.

Come on Felder, shut Perry up for a bit!

Not a big Pettis fan. I think he was all hype and then USADA happened. BUT, Chiesa got on my nerves with the whole I didn't lose to Kevin Lee BS. So I'll be pulling for Pettis tonight.

All I want from Hall vs Costa is for that highlight reel killer from TUF to show up. Win lose or draw, I want to see the old Uriah Hall. But Costa is a scary force with a bit to prove. Hopefully it's gonna be war.

226 took a big hit, but it's still mostly in tact. On paper it could still be an all time great show....

But is it cursed?! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dohSd-PhFHw&t


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I usually think it's bad for a division to lose their linear champion but DC is the one guy I wouldn't mind seeing retire with the belt. He deserves it after having to deal with Jones' steroid using ass and general assholishness for so long. He's also getting older so I wouldn't blame him if he wanted to hang up his gloves after tonight, win or lose.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I usually think it's bad for a division to lose their linear champion but DC is the one guy I wouldn't mind seeing retire with the belt. He deserves it after having to deal with Jones' steroid using ass and general assholishness for so long. He's also getting older so I wouldn't blame him if he wanted to hang up his gloves after tonight, win or lose.


A win today puts him top 3 all time imo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> A win today puts him top 3 all time imo





BulletClubFangirl said:


> I usually think it's bad for a division to lose their linear champion but DC is the one guy I wouldn't mind seeing retire with the belt. He deserves it after having to deal with Jones' steroid using ass and general assholishness for so long. He's also getting older so I wouldn't blame him if he wanted to hang up his gloves after tonight, win or lose.


But, but, b-b-but the losses! What about Lesnar?!?! The trilogy with Jones?! How can he be GOAT level without a title defense record? He needs to get to 9 consecutive defenses.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> But, but, b-b-but the losses! What about Lesnar?!?! The trilogy with Jones?! How can he be GOAT level without a title defense record? He needs to get to 9 consecutive defenses.


We get it bro. some MMA 'fans' are dumb as fuck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC is already in the goat conversation in my eyes. His resume speaks for itself and he is a top guy out of the octagon. Stipe poses a massive challenge though and if DC can come out of it with the W his legacy will be cemented


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DAN *HOOKEEEERRRR*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

HOLY SHIT WHAT A FIGHT!


....but how much did the low blows effect Hall?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GIVE ME COSTA VS ADESANYA


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> GIVE ME COSTA VS ADESANYA


wens3

That would please me greatly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Croatia going to go 1-1 today.

and seeing how the Croats won in the World Cup earlier today.....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> GIVE ME COSTA VS ADESANYA


The awesomeness! Would love to see it, but Israel isn't ranked. Granted he'd be a great notch if Costa were to win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Gokhan goes down! Gokhan goes down!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Kickboxers coming unstuck in MMA stand up. Not the first time. Nobody is untouchable with tiny gloves.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

ROUNTREE KNOCKS OUT A LEGEND


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No time for chiesa, guys a prick. Hope Showtime K.Os his arse


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Didnt see the undercard, but the main card is delivering big time so far.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Pettis takes the arm!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

SHOWTIME 





Dude might have the most underrated ground game on earth.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chiesa moaning at the end of the first ,I think he is greased. What a dickhead


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Chiesa moaning at the end of the first ,I think he is greased. What a dickhead


Absolute dickhead. 




Felder vs Perry next


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> SHOWTIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pettis won half his fights via submission, with a submission win against submission master Charles Oliveira. People underrating his ground game haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Pettis won half his fights via submission, with a submission win against submission master Charles Oliveira. People underrating his ground game haven't been paying attention.


THey're still playing the off the fence kick in WEC lol. 




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015791181941260288


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Pettis is either the best bad fighter in the world, or the worst good fighter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a fucking fight! Perry has broken his decision curse.

There's something about guys being healthier because they're not killing themselves to make weight. Felder looked damn good till his arm broke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mike Perry with words of wisdom


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Are we at Ngannou/Lewis already?

I'm maybe more hyped for that than Stipe/DC even. Should be fireworks. 


Part of me thinks Ngannou will be too quick for Lewis, but part of me also thinks Ngannou psyche might be different after Stipe made him look mortal.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was bloody :liquor


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Felder is one tough guy. I can see Blackbeast going to sleep very soon.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I actually scored that for Felder based on UFC's scoring, but certainly cannot bitch when the optics show a man breaks his arm and has that nasty of a gash. Nice display of heart by both men and what a tough, game SOB Felder is. Comes back to win with an emphatic finish after surviving getting boa constrictord by Olivera, highly competitive here despite. breaking his arm. Win or lose Perry always brings the hands.

Not having the best tapology run tonight, but this has been a highly entertaining card with Rock 'em Sock Em Robots and the main event yet to come!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Despacito... Really Francis??


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't bet on this going to decision folks!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ngannou looking like he was offered money to make sure the fight got out of the first round lol.

Probs just worried about gassing though


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

One of the most boring round ones ever lol they hardly did anything lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Okay this is looking borderline sketchy now


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

First time in my many years of watching UFC where i have seen a referee stop a fight to tell the guys that they need to fight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Francis clearly needs a sports psychologist


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wtf is this hno


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This might legit be the biggest disappointment of the year.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Don't bet on this going to decision folks!


You were saying....


Well that was sad. Lewis was waiting for the counter. Francis was timid. Francis threw his best shot after the fight was over.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

hahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhhahahhha


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That killed the card. What a fucking disgrace. Ngannou can hand in his nickname now.

I will also reiterate that I think that was possibly straight up sketchy on Ngannous part. It looked like he deliberately made the fight go to decision.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well this match sucked :costanza


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I held off on Kenny's first title defence for that shit?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

When Francis said "you're going to sleep" to Lewis at the weigh in, he was actually addressing the crowd


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ahahahahahahaha big bucks babyyyyy!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WTF was that. Strangest fight (or non fight) I have ever seen


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Thank you for the money Lewis!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If Miocic didn't completely derail the Ngannou hype train, then this sure as fuck did.


I don't think I've heard louder boos at a professional wrestling event. Bloody hell.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can't wait for Dana White's comments


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brock pulled up, bout to heist Vince outta another check :maury


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

BROCK MOTHER FUCKING LESNAR!

COORS LIGHT!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> You were saying....
> 
> 
> Well that was sad. Lewis was waiting for the counter. Francis was timid. Francis threw his best shot after the fight was over.


Didn't consider Francis being mentally shattered and/or the Octagon causing some sudden reaction. I think we all took the L there :maury

edit: BROCK


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Stipe ended N'Gannou's career, he's done.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*HERE COMES BROCK *


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm surprised Brock isn't at home watching New Japan.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Surely Dana will withhold Lewis win bonus after that. Sure he was On $130,000 and $130,000


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'm surprised Brock isn't at home watching New Japan.


I'm not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man what an all time bad fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Surely Dana will withhold Lewis win bonus after that. Sure he was On $130,000 and $130,000


It wasnt really his fault though. He was trying to engage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus christ what the fuck did I just watch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> It wasnt really his fault though. He was trying to engage.


I agree. Not sure Dana will


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Jesus christ what the fuck did I just watch.


Possibly a (kind of) fixed fight.

I dont think Lewis was in on it though.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I love both fighters, but I'm rooting for DC on this one. I so want this guy to get the world. He deserves it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Let's go DC


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> It wasnt really his fault though. He was trying to engage.


Yup, most of us expected absolute fireworks off Francis' confident aggression and Lewis being more than happy to return fire. Without hindsight, Francis was the last guy you want to sloppily box. WOAT-contending results UFC-wise from the timidity we saw.

To the present though, Clearly Francis needs a sports psychologist. Octagon/MMA ring is absolutely not the place to be if you aren't willing to give 100 percent to impose your will in there. 

Perhaps a more extreme version of Chuck Knoublauch here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Surely Dana will withhold Lewis win bonus after that. Sure he was On $130,000 and $130,000


FUcking no way he does it, even Dana isn't that scummy, he won the fight, thats it. Go get mad at his boy Francis 



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015809467437518850


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC looks so small in comparison


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GOAT MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The damage done to the HW division tonight....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WOW


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

THE FUCKIN GOAT!!!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I've only been watching MMA for about 10 years so take my opinion for what it's worth but DC is the best fighter I've ever seen.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hes going to fight Brock then retire


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy shit!!!


Going from that Jon Jones fiasco, to this. Couldn't be happier for DC. roud


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GSP
Daniel Cormier


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'M COMING FOR YOU MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:maury :maury :maury

Brock is everything the UFC needs man


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy shit. War DC. Made it look easy.

But wow refs in MMA are useless, DC was warned repeatedly for infractions in one round yet was never deducted a point. And the guy who beat Hall hit him twice in the nuts and was warned about his fingers in Uriahs eyes yet never had a point taken. UFC refs need to grow some balls.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cormier FUCKS Brock


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brock is the fucking man haha


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

THIS IS FUCKING INSANITY :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:lol :lol:lol:lol :lol. this is awesome


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking circus :lmao

I love it :banderas2

Congrats to DC.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

10 second Brock promo in UFC legit entertained me more that his entire UC run :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I never watch UFC, but just caught that... that was 100x more entertaining than anything WWE has done in years. I can’t wait to watch those 2 fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lmfao


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

IM COMING FOR YOU MOTHER FUCKER LMAO


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is the first time I've suspected something was worked in the UFC. Not the result of the fight, just all the post-fight shenanigans.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is Brock going to defend his UC vs Cormier?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










*
CHAMP CHAMP*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> This is the first time I've suspected something was worked in the UFC. Not the result of the fight, just all the post-fight shenanigans.


Yeah I suspect that it was staged too. DC is a huge WWE fan and surely he wanted to create some buzz around his next fight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC's detractors for several years have tried pushing the DC "getting guys past their prime" narrative but there is absolutely no asterisk there. Well out of his athletic prime, DC just slept a man who has one of the biggest hearts in the UFC, previously surviving an Overeem flurry, Hunt's power and getting rocked by Francis in round one. 

Cements an all-time career no doubt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking so happy for everything happening to Cormier. Stick it to the haters who hate him for the most fucking retarded reasons


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking knew it. Stipe has shown us on multiple occasions how chinny he is. DC barely laid hands on him and sparked him cold

DC GOAT

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Stipe deserves a rematch before any Brock shenanigans


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



#HEELFACE said:


> Stipe deserves a rematch before any Brock shenanigans


He won't. Lesnar is _obviously_ the fight to make and the next fight planned. Plus, Stipe got finished in the first round so there's no decisive argument to make in his favor. He'll still be in the mix, and I'm sure that he'll get another shot before next summer.


They'll also want to run back DC / Jones for obvious reasons. That fight will now be bigger than it's ever been.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brock/DC will do good business, but man, over the longer term the HW division got fucked HARD tonight. 

- Guy marketed as HW GOAT by the UFC and who had dominated the division for years, getting RD1 KO'd by a guy who was coming up from LHW and was in the twilight of his career.

- Guaranteed war between Ngannou and Lewis turns out to be one of the worst HW fights ever, Ngannou completely kills his own hype.

- The now HW champ DC will very likely retire after the Brock fight, and at 40 Brock wont be sticking around very long even if he wins either.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LISTEN TO DC!!!!

Love DC maaaaan. Khabib is my favourite fighter but DC is just a notch below for me. Adore his skills, his passion, his personality and his record. Deserves this and if he's not the GOAT then he's second to only GSP.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> - The now HW champ DC will very likely retire after the Brock fight, and at 40 Brock wont be sticking around very long even if he wins either.


Nah he'll ask for Jones before he retires, and I'm sure that the UFC will give it to him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Beating Brock would literally be the best career end ever for him with all that he's done now. 



Jon Jones just doesn't end well for him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Fucking knew it. Stipe has shown us on multiple occasions how chinny he is. DC barely laid hands on him and sparked him cold
> 
> DC GOAT
> 
> :dance :dance :dance


This heavyweight DC is thiccc and POWERFUL though


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

In 20 seconds, Brock just put it in more effort on the mic in UFC than he has in the WWE the last 6 years.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Beating Brock would literally be the best career end ever for him with all that he's done now.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Jones just doesn't end well for him




But we all know how obsessed DC is when it comes to Jones. I'm sure that in his mind he'll never be truly satisfied until he finally beats him. I can't picture him wanting to retire before at least attempting to drop that giant weight off his shoulders.


Tonight was his ticket back to Jones.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> But we all know how obsessed DC is when it comes to Jones. I'm sure that in his mind he'll never be truly satisfied until he finally beats him. I can't picture him wanting to retire before at least attempting to drop that giant weight off his shoulders.
> 
> 
> Tonight was his ticket back to Jones.


I know, maybe heavyweight DC fight with Jones could be different? But I don't see it sadly. And maybe DC changes his mind and is content with all that he's accomplished


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brock can definitely beat DC.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I dont see DC beating Jones. I do feel as though he is obsessed getting that W over him though


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> I know, maybe heavyweight DC fight with Jones could be different? But I don't see it sadly. And maybe DC changes his mind and is content with all that he's accomplished


Yeah I doubt it. Jones is untested at HW, and the safe money is running it back at LW which I'm sure is what both fighters would want anyway (DC because he'd want to beat the tried-and-true version of Jones with no excuses attached, and Jones because he'd be in his element).


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Brock/DC will do good business, but man, over the longer term the HW division got fucked HARD tonight.
> 
> - Guy marketed as HW GOAT by the UFC and who had dominated the division for years, getting RD1 KO'd by a guy who was coming up from LHW and was in the twilight of his career.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. It makes HW in UFC look completely like a bunch of amateur brawlers.

A guy like DC, knocking out who Rogan hyped as the greatest HW ever, is a bad look for UFC.

It's like Butterbean holding a Boxing Title.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Randy Lahey said:


> Brock can definitely beat DC.


Brock is a one trick pony wrestler and DC is an olympian wrestler with knockout power. Plus, Lesnar doesn't like getting punched in the face.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

MY BOY.

I'm fucking delighted. Maybe the nicest guy in the UFC. Long overdue this sort of night.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Stipe WAS the MOST ACOOMPLISHED HEAVYWEIGHT IN UFC HISTORY before the fight. I guess it's a bad look but obviously not as bad as that trash co main event. 


This isn't fake pro wrestling so unexpected stuff happens, sorry. 





Imagine if we got Max/Ortega tonight. :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

All 5 betting favourites were beaten on the main card


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I got DC finishing Brock in 2. Buildup should be way more exciting than the fight itself. Also, was anyone else expecting Cormier to call out Cain for a sec?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So does this put DC in the GOAT discussion?

He beat a dominant HW champion and is only the second double division champion in UFC history.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lewis looks like hes about to cry lol.

I feel bad for him tbh, wasnt his fault.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> All 5 betting favourites were beaten on the main card


Luckily made some money with DC (Y)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If DC beats Brock and finally overcomes Jones minus the roids, does he become the undisputed GOAT?

Or does another win for Jones against DC and Brock erase the fact he juiced (for who knows how long) and make him the GOAT again.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How come DC didnt get disqualified for poking Stipe's eye?

As far as I know, eye pokes are illegal in the UFC.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He was already in the GOAT discussion. The only guy to beat him was roided to the gills and is a career disgrace.

Not buying all this "damage to the HW division" bullshit. Cormier was a legitimately elite HW before making the move down. It doesn't damage anything. Suspect DC will look for another Jones fight if he beats Brock.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The funny thing about this is that everyone overlooked Stipe for so long. Overeem was going to wreck him. Ngannou was going to wreck him. Finally, fans, critics and "the machine" started coming around to Stipe now, giving him his props and favouring him against the smaller, older fighter... and Cormier comes through! Gotta love MMA.

The post-fight stuff with Brock was so WWE (minus the cursing). We've heard DC talk positively about Brock plenty of times, and you gotta think Brock respects Cormier too, but we get right to the pushing and trash talk.

After what Ngannou and Lewis did, it actually opens the door for Lesnar to get a shot without as much backlash. Nobody wants to see either one of those guys get a title shot now. Apparently the plan was for MSG in November, which means Brock must have re-entered USADA quietly a couple of months ago. Not a chance in hell he gets another exemption from the test period after what happened with UFC 200.

Take away that co-main and it was a damn good show. Haven't seen the prelims outside of Costa vs. Hall, but I really enjoyed that one and all the other main card fights. Had a busy weekend so need to catch up on a lot of the fights. Only had time to watch Adesanya vs. Tavares from the TUF Finale show, it'll be a good way to fill time until Raw in a couple of days, getting my UFC fix fully.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Stipe WAS the MOST ACOOMPLISHED HEAVYWEIGHT IN UFC HISTORY before the fight. I guess it's a bad look but obviously not as bad as that trash co main event.
> 
> 
> This isn't fake pro wrestling so unexpected stuff happens, sorry.
> ...


Stop whining.

That main event and the 5 minutes post fight were among the greatest moments in UFC history.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Irish Jet said:


> He was already in the GOAT discussion. The only guy to beat him was roided to the gills and is a career disgrace.
> 
> Not buying all this "damage to the HW division" bullshit. Cormier was a legitimately elite HW before making the move down. It doesn't damage anything. Suspect DC will look for another Jones fight if he beats Brock.


 I don't know about that, he was beaten by Jones twice (second of which was a pretty bad defeat) and there was the feeling of being there only because Jones fucked up (first title win).

Sure he lost to a juiced up Jones, but it's hard to forget those matches and ignore 0-2.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015822739830124544
Scrappy Doo getting his shit in :mj4

Best part was Dana tossing him out the octagon afterwards :bosque


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> The funny thing about this is that everyone overlooked Stipe for so long. Overeem was going to wreck him. Ngannou was going to wreck him. Finally, fans, critics and "the machine" started coming around to Stipe now, giving him his props and favouring him against the smaller, older fighter... and Cormier comes through! Gotta love MMA.
> 
> The post-fight stuff with Brock was so WWE (minus the cursing). We've heard DC talk positively about Brock plenty of times, and you gotta think Brock respects Cormier too, but we get right to the pushing and trash talk.
> 
> ...


Volkov is the only problem there. Doesn't seem like the kind of guy who'll kick up much fuss though. He can sit out for a bit and let the world enjoy this DC vs Lesnar madness.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Volkov is the only problem there. Doesn't seem like the kind of guy who'll kick up much fuss though. He can sit out for a bit and let the world enjoy this DC vs Lesnar madness.


Yeah, Volkov and also Curtis Blaydes. But I can't see either of them making a fuss, or more to the point, I can't see Dana or any higher ups in UFC giving a single fuck what they think.

Before today, the Brock factor was just about selling PPVs. Now, the fucker has to basically save the top of the HW division because Ngannou and Lewis just murdered heavyweight on the biggest card of the year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> I don't know about that, he was beaten by Jones twice (second of which was a pretty bad defeat) and there was the feeling of being there only because Jones fucked up (first title win).
> 
> Sure he lost to a juiced up Jones, but it's hard to forget those matches and ignore 0-2.


Jones isn't even relevant now - He literally can't fight. Everyone knows what's behind his success. He should be suspended for the rest of his career and erased from history.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> I don't know about that, he was beaten by Jones twice (second of which was a pretty bad defeat) and there was the feeling of being there only because Jones fucked up (first title win).
> 
> Sure he lost to a juiced up Jones, but it's hard to forget those matches and ignore 0-2.


:lmao brah that 0-2 you're oh so hyping up means shit, Jones was juiced to the grills, it means NOTHING.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

You see WWE. This is what happens when you let things grow organically. You get fireworks and awesome moments. DC and Lesnar have got me hype as fuck and only took 4 minutes. 4 minutes and I'm ready to put $60 on the ppv.



V-Trigger said:


> Brock is a one trick pony wrestler and DC is an olympian wrestler with knockout power. Plus, Lesnar doesn't like getting punched in the face.


Can we stop pushing this "Brock doesn't like getting hit." It's HEAVYWEIGHT! The most dangerous 1 punch KO heavy weight class in the world. Any heavyweight can end the fight with dynamite. Brock took a barrage from Shane Fucking Carwin for the whole of the first round. Yes he lost to Cain but that was dying Brock. Yes he lost to Reem, but Reem was ROIDED TO THE GILLS!

Am I saying Brock is the favorite or is the better fighter, no. But if we're gonna talk up DC or critique Lesnar, at least be accurate and fair.

But I will say, this fight is gonna be real fun going forward.



Randy Lahey said:


> A guy like DC, knocking out who Rogan hyped as the greatest HW ever, is a bad look for UFC.


But that's Rogan and his biased company man opinions. The same Joe Rogan who refuses to believe Jon Jones did anything wrong. And how anyone can/could call Stipe the best heavyweight when all he's done was beat a charging, hands down Werdum, a post USADA Overeem and the hype job Francis. I'll give him the JDS fight. But this is all the while Fedor exist. Yes, Stipe has 3 title defenses, but Fedor beat a laundry list of megastars in their primes in Pride. I'll take Fedor's wins over Nog x2, Coleman x2, Randleman, Cro Cop, Wanderlei etc.

I'm still so fucking hyped right now!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> If DC beats Brock and finally overcomes Jones minus the roids, does he become the undisputed GOAT?
> .


IF this happens then yes, I would rank him as the undisputed GOAT. Beating Brock won't mean much when it comes to knocking down someone at the top of their game, but it'll be a huge publicity grab for him. Beating Jones would definitely be the biggest win of his career, considering that Jones is _technically_ undefeated and still considered by many as the most talented / gifted fighter in UFC history. 


GSP also belongs in the discussion, and his comeback win against Bisbing for the MW title just puts him even higher than he was initially.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, Volkov and also Curtis Blaydes. But I can't see either of them making a fuss, or more to the point, I can't see Dana or any higher ups in UFC giving a single fuck what they think.
> 
> Before today, the Brock factor was just about selling PPVs. Now, the fucker has to basically save the top of the HW division because Ngannou and Lewis just murdered heavyweight on the biggest card of the year.


I was about to lay out that everyone is going to have to take a backseat to business here. To save some space, Fox just announced that Dana just confirmed Brock/DC. Simple business, especially in Dana's star-starved position all-around at the moment. Layup for marketing, albeit the result seems predictable (then again, almost anything can happen in this great sport)


On Vince's side, we know he will happily assume the risk of his WWE champ losing here, for Vince can still promote a Brock lost and if Brock wins, that'd be a hell of a serendipity for Vince. Surely, VKM keeps the belt on Brock before this match goes down.

Not familiar on Brock's status in the test pool. How long does Brock have left to serve?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Can we stop pushing this "Brock doesn't like getting hit." It's HEAVYWEIGHT! The most dangerous 1 punch KO heavy weight class in the world. Any heavyweight can end the fight with dynamite. Brock took a barrage from Shane Fucking Carwin for the whole of the first round. Yes he lost to Cain but that was dying Brock. Yes he lost to Reem, but Reem was ROIDED TO THE GILLS!


What are you talking about man, just look how much Stipe Miocic, "the greatest heavyweight champion in UFC history" liked getting punched in the face. He liked it so much he laid down and let DC do it to him a few more times :trips8


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Not familiar on Brock's status in the test pool. How long does Brock have left to serve?


He's got to already be in since November is less than 6 months out. Brock is noticeably less bulky these days too. Look at him from 2 years ago and compare that to now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I said it before. Brock has NOTHINGGG on Daniel Cormier. Brock is in this fight to bring eyes and money.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is a great times..minus the Lewis/ngannou fight which to me was boring....I enjoyed most of that card...also bummed out that we did not get to see the beginning of what I think could be one of the all time classic rivalries in Ortega and Holloway. But as for Daniel Cormier winning, it could not have happened to a nicer guy...given all we have seen him go through ..from being pulled from the Olympics due to his body shutting down and his kidney's being compromised...to emerging as the strikforce heavyweight tournament winner ...to the Jon Jones saga and now to making history and moving on to the biggest fight of his career with Brock Lesnar.... I am happy for him...and to think...this could and should of been Jon Jones had he kept his nose clean


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> He's got to already be in since November is less than 6 months out. Brock is noticeably less bulky these days too. Look at him from 2 years ago and compare that to now.


Dana said he cant fight till Jan?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brock looks like a giant next to DC, which will make the sight of DC taking Brock to suplex city all the more sweeter.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Sad to see Stipe lose, but Im also really happy to see DC win. 
He got so much undeserved shit in the past and it really couldnt happen to a nicer guy. 


Those JJ fights mean shit, DC is 21-0 in my book and he is up there with GSP as one of the top 2 MMA GOATs. And if he defends the HW title 2-3 times hes the undisputed GOAT.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

They went full WWE at the end, didn't they. DC will kill Brock, but I'm still sure as fuck gonna watch it! 

Maybe Jones will crash the cage at the end & challenge DC to a match at WRESTLEMA... UFC 235 :woo

Oh, and fuck Ngannou. Pussy.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cant see Brock having much for DC really, especially if hes not going to be juiced to the gills. Hes much bigger but without decent striking his height/reach wont matter and DCs wrestling should be superior enough to negate Brocks weight and strength too. 

Gotta give Brock credit though, hes got balls. Hes always been willing to jump into the lions den for the right price. DC, Cain, Carwin, Reem, Hunt etc. Not to mention Mir in his 2nd friggin fight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

holy shit Cormier-Lesnar and the buildup to it should be fun :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*HOLY

SHIT*​
Are you kidding me?

Did that actually happen?

Is this real life?

Fuck Me!































I think I might have lost my voice :lol What an incredible moment, up there with Holy Holm KO'ing Honda and Nate Diaz submitting Conor McGregor.



Rowdy Yates said:


> All 5 betting favourites were beaten on the main card


I was able to make a small amount on Lewis. Not that way I expected though. Ngannou stunk out the joint big time.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> *HOLY
> 
> SHIT*​
> Are you kidding me?
> ...


I fancied DC and Showtime but thought lewis would get blasted out of there quicktime. Francis was atrocious, so bad.

Didn't have any bets though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LETS DO THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC Vs Lesnar will be fun..


Holy bubbles of FUCK that whole thing was epic.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can people use the phrase 'juiced to the gills' a bit more in this thread pls? thx


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

don't know why Stipe fans are so butt hurt on twitter. 

Croatia beats Russia today. That's more important than some silly MMA fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So since DC will most likely be on ice until the Brock Lesnar fight does this mean we might see some interim/vacant titles at LHW and HW? 

Curtis Blaydes vs. Alexander Volkov for the interim HW title or at least a #1 contender match? I would of said Derrick Lewis as well but I think the Ngannou fight might have hurt his chances now. Plus he's got some back issues to deal with.

Alexander Gustafsson vs. Volkan Oezdemir for the interim or vacant LHW title depending on if DC vacates or the UFC strips him?

Just for the record I am *NOT* saying this should happen I am just going by how the UFC has acted in the past. They love fabricating titles out of thin air to help sell PPV's eg Holm vs. GDR.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> So since DC will most likely be on ice until the Brock Lesnar fight does this mean we might see some interim/vacant titles at LHW and HW?
> 
> Curtis Blaydes vs. Alexander Volkov for the interim HW title or at least a #1 contender match? I would of said Derrick Lewis as well but I think the Ngannou fight might have hurt his chances now. Plus he's got some back issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


You're right though the company is interim crazy, both fights you propose make sense for the number 1 contender belt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think this win sits DC at 3 on the GOAT list behind Jones and GSP. Jones has only popped once in a fight, still has a clean win over DC and better list of scalps. I don't do the "he used his whole career" as no proof and idc about drug tests anyway.

GSP is GSP.

DC is definitely a great, now I wish he had never went down.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yeah i do not see how people can count Jones out because skill wise he is the best fighter i have seen. Guy is insanely talented


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> So since DC will most likely be on ice until the Brock Lesnar fight does this mean we might see some interim/vacant titles at LHW and HW?


When DC was at the Fox desk he said he's going to defend at 205 next. Makes sense as his last defense was in January. I don't know against who though. I guess it would be Gus if he gets past Ozdemir. But Gus is the only real option right now.

As for heavyweight, the champ just fought so there's time to decide a number 1 contender in the coming months. I say Blaydes vs Volkov is a good shout for number one contender after the million dollar mega fight of DC vs Lesnar. Hell, I wouldn't be upset if UFC made those fights as the main and co-main events. Then you keep in mind that Tuivasa is in the wings and undefeated.

Things are getting real interesting for heavyweight right now. A year and a half ago it was the land of the dinosaurs, now we have prospects. Actual legitimate prospects.

And great sig. DC is awesome and he can eventually retire with no dark clouds over his head. Repped.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC > Jones, easy. 

He doesn't have to have a win over him to be greater in the history of the sport. There is bunch of examples for that in MMA and other combat sports. Has way more impressive and clean career.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

any idea that includes the words 'interim title' is a dumb idea.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No failed drug tests: it is definitely between GSP, Fedor (giving Fedor the benefit of the PRIDE doubt) and DC imo and I imagine some people would throw in Mighty Mouse for his dominance and overall skillset. Too small of a weight for me however fair or unfair that is. 

Given the outstanding career he has anyway and all the mobility/kicking ability he lost from quickly jacked up knees, it would've been VERY interesting if Shogun was healthy for his whole UFC tenure. Even from the start, people forget he fought Forrest with a ruptured ACL from practice. Alas, complete health wasn't in the cards for Shogun (not that years at Chute Box helped any).


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

my GOAT list is

1. Jones
2. GSP
3. Anderson
4. Cormier
5. Fedor

Dana couldn't hide his smile when Lesnar and DC were in the cage together after the fight. Counting the money in his head.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> So since DC will most likely be on ice until the Brock Lesnar fight does this mean we might see some interim/vacant titles at LHW and HW?
> 
> Curtis Blaydes vs. Alexander Volkov for the interim HW title or at least a #1 contender match? I would of said Derrick Lewis as well but I think the Ngannou fight might have hurt his chances now. Plus he's got some back issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016074756196450304
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Stop whining.
> 
> That main event and the 5 minutes post fight were among the greatest moments in UFC history.


Fight was awesome. What happened after is something only a dweeb simpleton would put as the greatest moments ever in UFC history. It was hilarious though


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't think Cormier is ever going to defend the LHW title. He will vacate it in the near future (unlike a certain Irish champion)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brock will supposedly be ready for January so it doesn't leave a lot of room for DC to squeeze in a title defence before then. And to be honest I don't really want to see him dropping back down to LHW when he looks so much healthier and stronger at HW.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> I don't think Cormier is ever going to defend the LHW title. He will vacate it in the near future (unlike a certain Irish champion)


No viable/interesting contenders there anyway, besides a rematch with Gus.








Man if there ever was a case you'd make for a fixed fight in UFC, it'd be Francis vs Lewis lol, with Francis being the culprit


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn Brock gives no shits to 11 calling other fighters pussies and motherfucker this and that.

I think he probably knows he'll won't be favourite against DC but doesn't care because of the trucks full of diamonds Dana would've had driven up to his farm.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Man if there ever was a case you'd make for a fixed fight in UFC, it'd be Francis vs Lewis lol, with Francis being the culprit


But to what end? No one benefited from that fight. It was the only blemish on this card of the year candidate.

I will say that it left a whole lot to be desired. I just wish something would have happened. Lewis has never been boring so I guess it really does fall mostly on Francis who is coming off a shitshow main event showing earlier this year. I don't remember who saif it, but Francis needs a sports psychologist.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> But to what end? No one benefited from that fight. It was the only blemish on this card of the year candidate.
> 
> I will say that it left a whole lot to be desired. I just wish something would have happened. Lewis has never been boring so I guess it really does fall mostly on Francis who is coming off a shitshow main event showing earlier this year. I don't remember who saif it, but Francis needs a sports psychologist.


Well Francis would have benefited if he was in on the fix OBVIOUSLYY. 



I'm just talking shit btw, I don't know if anything suspicious happened nor do I think that was the case, it was more mental


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016074756196450304
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


I'm Australian, but I still think a shoey is the most disgusting shit ever. I was first exposed to it at high school graduation, I couldn't get my head around these guys chugging beer from a shoe. Bogan as fuck (or ******* for the non-Aussies).

Awful bogan culture aside, very keen to see what happens next with Tai Tuivasa. I feel he was a little lucky to get the nod vs. Arlovski, but it is what it is and it keeps Tuivasa unbeaten, which is a good thing for the heavyweight division. He's got the skills, he's got the personality and at 25, has major upside with his age. Absolutely the future of HW, and it could be a long and storied future when you look at the amount of fighters in their late 30s or early 40s in the division.

They announced an Adelaide Fight Night for December. Whittaker is too big a name to be doing a Fight Night, of course, and he just signed on for TUF vs. Gastelum. Tuivasa could very well main event that show. Tuivasa vs. Volkov? 

Now that we're here, I might as well fantasy book an Adelaide December card:



> Tai Tuivasa vs. Alexander Volkov
> Israel Adesanya vs. Derek Brunson
> Tyson Pedro vs. Patrick Cummins
> Dan Hooker vs. Paul Felder
> ...


Think I've gotten all the usual Aussie Fight Night guys in there. Adesanya might be asking too much, and I think Hunt's more a PPV guy these days. Definitely think Tai will headline this one though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm Australian, but I still think a shoey is the most disgusting shit ever. I was first exposed to it at high school graduation, I couldn't get my head around these guys chugging beer from a shoe. Bogan as fuck (or ******* for the non-Aussies).
> 
> Awful bogan culture aside, very keen to see what happens next with Tai Tuivasa. I feel he was a little lucky to get the nod vs. Arlovski, but it is what it is and it keeps Tuivasa unbeaten, which is a good thing for the heavyweight division. He's got the skills, he's got the personality and at 25, has major upside with his age. Absolutely the future of HW, and it could be a long and storied future when you look at the amount of fighters in their late 30s or early 40s in the division.
> 
> ...


Adesanya vs Brunson sounds NICE, and should be the headliner for that card IMO. 

Put Shane Young on that card too


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Fight was awesome. What happened after is something only a dweeb simpleton would put as the greatest moments ever in UFC history. It was hilarious though


Would be interested to hear why you're on a pro wrestling forum if you can't see the obvious brilliance in those post-fight shenanigans. I'd stake my house on it doing the best buyrate of all time aside from McGregor fights. UFC are starting to embrace fight promotion properly, yet it seems that most fans are whinging about it. Wanna know why 225 didn't sell despite having an awesome line-up? Because they didn't do stuff like they did last night beforehand.

Who gives a fuck if it's manufactured? It's fun, and it gets eyes on the product. As Chael Sonnen always says, the punches and the kicks aren't enough for 85% of the audience. They need something more to invest their time and money in. If you want the sport to grow, get with the times.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Adesanya vs Brunson sounds NICE, and should be the headliner for that card IMO.
> 
> Put Shane Young on that card too


Yeah, I just figured Tai would get the nod between the two of them because he's actually an Aussie. UFC seem pretty strongly behind Adensanya, but I think the hometown thing trumps it. We've KINDA adopted Adesanya haha.

But yeah, over 5 rounds Adesanya vs. Brunson would be a better fight. Tuivasa's shit rarely goes past round 1 anyway.

Good call on Shane Young, forgot about him, he was super impressive last time out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Would be interested to hear why you're on a pro wrestling forum if you can't see the obvious brilliance in those post-fight shenanigans. I'd stake my house on it doing the best buyrate of all time aside from McGregor fights. UFC are starting to embrace fight promotion properly, yet it seems that most fans are whinging about it. Wanna know why 225 didn't sell despite having an awesome line-up? Because they didn't do stuff like they did last night beforehand.
> 
> Who gives a fuck if it's manufactured? It's fun, and it gets eyes on the product. As Chael Sonnen always says, the punches and the kicks aren't enough for 85% of the audience. They need something more to invest their time and money in. If you want the sport to grow, get with the times.


So I should absolutely love everything pro wrestling and can't have anything critical to say about it even when it leaks over to real sports? Okkkk mate 

I get it, Brock is from WWE world so obviously gonna be some crossover just stop saying everyone has to fucking fall in love with this staged shit in the UFC. I love a GENUINE real rivalry in the UFC as much as everyone else.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

MMA has always had one foot in pro wrestling tbh, its nothing new. They do it because just like in wrestling - characters and controversy sell. Something that MMA has in its favour now (that wrestling lost a long time ago) is that when they do something like the Brock/DC "angle" people dont know for sure if it was real or staged, or if it WAS staged, to what extent. Theres doubt there, and that makes it more compelling.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Agree, this only started cause the dude said I was whining lol simply because I didn't think it was the greatest shit on earth


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> So I should absolutely love everything pro wrestling and can't have anything critical to say about it even when it leaks over to real sports? Okkkk mate
> 
> I get it, Brock is from WWE world so obviously gonna be some crossover just stop saying everyone has to fucking fall in love with this staged shit in the UFC. I love a GENUINE real rivalry in the UFC as much as everyone else.


Genuine real rivalries are all well and good when they work out, but sometimes throwing a bit of kindling on the fire can make a rivalry go mainstream. You think Chael Sonnen really meant all those things he said to Anderson Silva? You think Conor McGregor and Nate Diaz pelting Monster Energy cans at one another was really the result of them hating each other so much?

We're the hardcores so it might seem unnecessary to our eyes, since we watch all the cards regardless, but we only make up 15% of the market, and all that Brock business the other night was for the 85%, not us. Fighting (UFC in particular) bases a lot of its promotion on the WWE business model. That stuff on Saturday was certainly preferable to announcing the fight on UFC.com next week.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016142594433257475
:lelbrock


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't get why people are complaining about the altercation between Brock and DC. That shit was fun, did the perfect job of hyping up their fight. Some of y'all need to lighten up. And I don't think it was staged, yeah the UFC probably planned to let Brock enter the cage but I highly doubt they told him to start disrespecting two active heavyweights, shove Cormier and launch a microphone towards a camera. If it was fabricated then DC's diminutive coach certainly wouldn't have reacted the way he did :lol


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC has been my favourite fighter since I got back in to MMA and I lost my mind when he won and I also loved the Brock stuff post fight. Very fun stuff. But yeah, so happy for DC. What a moment.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I made Brock’s promo on the entire shit UFC Heavyweight Division my phone’s morning alarm.

Fucking great way to wake up every morning. Feels like I can take on the whole world.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC talking up a potential Shogun fight while he waits for Brock









IF he defeats Anthony Smith I suppose I wouldn't mind. Pride nostalgia will run wild brothers!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*




So he is carrying fear from his last fight with Stipe, man Stipe really fucked up him mentally. Interesting to see if we ever see the old Francis again


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He was rushed too quickly into a title shot in my humble opinion. Dana got carried away, he thought he'd stumbled on to MMA's Mike Tyson. No wonder Ngannou's ego got out of control when you had Joe Rogan & Brendan Schaub constantly masturbating over him on their podcasts daily.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well when Dana himself was probably the biggest cause when says he hits like a truck in front of him at a press conference, it's gonna inflate your ego a bit. Reminds me of Ronda Rousey a little bit, when you when every fight in a minute then get humiliated and never look the same.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't understand all the talk about ego tbh. Conor McGregor had a MASSIVE ego with ungoldy amounts of hype going into his fight against Alvarez, and yet still dropped him. He's not the only one, fighters get big heads all the time yet manage to keep winning.


The problem with Ngannou is that his calling card was his brute force, which was aided by the mass that he put on. He was strategically taken to school by Stipe and found out that staying _this_ heavy wasn't going to push him into Championship rounds. He did all the weight cutting, but I think he lost his edge in the process. Ether that, or he was being _too _ careful knowing that Lewis could've taken him out with one stupid move. It's not like Ngannou was a masterful fighter, he had massive power and used it to his advantage until the blueprint was out to effectively counter that type of animal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He went to fucking France two weeks before his fight with Stipe, he clearly thought he was gonna walk through him like he did with everyone else. He's got an ego problem


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> He went to fucking France two weeks before his fight with Stipe, he clearly thought he was gonna walk through him like he did with everyone else. He's got an ego problem


Perhaps he was overly confident going up against Stipe (not to mention that the fight was set shortly after Overeem so he had already undergone a full training camp), but he clearly put in some work for his following fight. He was in great shape. I don't see how his ego was a factor in his fight against Lewis. It _might've_ been a factor, but I don't see how we're drawing this conclusion from an analytical standpoint.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well he said himself in the statement that I posted, he still carried the fear from his previous fight with Stipe. It seems clear from the way he fought vs Derrick that not getting humiliated again was more important than winning the fight. Doesn't really matter if he prepared accordingly when it's a mental issue


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Well he said himself in the statement that I posted, he still carried the fear from his previous fight with Stipe. It seems clear from the way he fought vs Derrick that not getting humiliated again was more important than winning the fight. Doesn't really matter if he prepared accordingly when it's a mental issue



Well yeah, because someone poked gaping holes in his armor. It's natural to be doubtful / fearful when you're forced to change a core strategy AND shed your muscle mass in the process, which likely played a big role in giving him that strength advantage. It's not necessarily an ego problem, so much as a fear of swimming in untested waters.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I guess we can say it's a combination of factors


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I agree that Francis got the title shot to early, but the UFC's hand was forced. There was nobody else what so ever.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Stippe exposed him during 5 rounds and broke him mentally. Dana probably hated the whole garbage fight with Lewis. 

Not a big surprise if his next fight will be on fight night...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Crazy how quickly Francis went from being someone the UFC was hyping up to be their next big star, to whatever he is now. A cast aside, broken fighter that no one is interested in anymore. He made EconoReem look like a crazy brawler by comparison of how little he was doing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So DC the GOAT or what ?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016456231869820928










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016713670741647363
I wonder what Bader's odds will be like :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> So DC the GOAT or what ?


I wouldn't argue too hard against someone who said so. It also comes down to if you want to disqualify Silva and Jones. Then you also ask if you want to look at Fedor in full or where do you want to place asterisks and qualifiers, like was Pride all legit. Do you hold Mighty Mouse's size against him as most do?

I don't think there's a wrong answer as its all opinion based. For my money I say it should be broken down by size. P4P is just not measurable.

For heavyweight I'd still say Fedor. That Pride run, until proven dirty, is just too damned legendary. Now if DC stayed at heavy the whole time I'm pretty sure he would have closed the gap with names like Werdum, JDS, Stipe, Reem (if it meant anything post USADA), Francis and maybe even a Volkov, Blaydes or Tuivasa at the end.

Jones wins at the middle pack over Silva and GSP for me. Yes he's a terrible person and has asterisks as of late. But the run he was on from day one of UFC till the first DC fight is unrivalled aside from Fedor in Pride.

And when it comes to the smaller guys, DJ reigns over Cruz, Aldo and Penn. Say what you will about competition, DJ is the smallest guy in UFC and it shouldnt be held against him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GSP
DC
Mighty Mouse
Fedor
B.J. Penn

Honorable mentions - Jose Aldo, Big Nog, Werdum, Shogun, Dan Henderson, Dominick Cruz.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Stylebender is live on the JRE!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> GSP
> DC
> Mighty Mouse
> Fedor
> ...



Just curious


Are you omitting Jones and Silva from your list + HMs because of the USADA flagging?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Are you omitting Jones and Silva from your list + HMs because of the USADA flagging?


WHICH IS HORSE SHIT BECAUSE JON JONES DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!

HE WAS DRUGGED! JON JONES IS A WILD MOTHER FUCKER!

SOMEONE IN CHINA MIXED SOME SHIT INTO HIS COKE!

-- Joe Rogan


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> So DC the GOAT or what ?


GSP 
DC
Demetrius
Cruz
Aldo 


In that order imo.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> WHICH IS HORSE SHIT BECAUSE JON JONES DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!
> 
> HE WAS DRUGGED! JON JONES IS A WILD MOTHER FUCKER!
> 
> ...



Anyway, I was asking him because Werdum and Nogueira were also flagged.



:draper2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*












Elkins vs Volko is the sleeper of the night imo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Anyway, I was asking him because Werdum and Nogueira were also flagged.


I was just jabbing at Joe Rogan.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*







Great listen


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> So DC the GOAT or what ?


Fedor, Jones, Anderson and GSP are the Mount Rushmore for me. I'm not going to discount anyone for PEDs because it just complicates the issue too much imo. I think the majority of fighters have used at some point anyway.

DC, Aldo and DJ are probably the best of the rest.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ive only just watched Ngannou vs Lewis, What the fuck was Francis doing? He spent the entire fight standing out of range throwing zero meaningful punches, Unbelievable that that's the same guy who knocked out Overreem in the first round just a few months ago.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Unorthodox said:


> Ive only just watched Ngannou vs Lewis, What the fuck was Francis doing? He spent the entire fight standing out of range throwing zero meaningful punches, Unbelievable that that's the same guy who knocked out Overreem in the first round just a few months ago.


From the statement he made earlier this week, it seems like he's shell shocked. He's never been dominated before and when it happened he didn't like the feeling. Now he's afraid to put himself in a vulnerable state.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Unorthodox said:


> Ive only just watched Ngannou vs Lewis, What the fuck was Francis doing? He spent the entire fight standing out of range throwing zero meaningful punches, Unbelievable that that's the same guy who knocked out Overreem in the first round just a few months ago.


Well lets put it this way, short of a double knockout, Lewis via decision was the least likely betting outcome....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Are you omitting Jones and Silva from your list + HMs because of the USADA flagging?


I excluded them because they suffer from erectile dysfunction. Can't have no beta cucks tarnishing my all time great rankings :brodgers

Completely forgot about Werdum and Big Nog pissing hot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Much as I'd love to see it I don't think there's much of a chance of DC-Brock happening.

I suspect Lesnar either pisses hot pretty quickly or his body falls apart and he pulls out. He's not a USADA era fighter. If he makes it and resembles anything like the Brock we know then a brown envelope has been slipped somewhere.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Irish Jet said:


> If he makes it and resembles anything like the Brock we know then a brown envelope has been slipped somewhere.





Spoiler: Behind the Bookshelf in the Study

















:side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Apparently Max Holloway might of had water poisoning. Dana's the source though........


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Stylebender is live on the JRE!


This was a really awesome JRE. Israel is a cool guy. 

It really is incredible how many Elite level kick boxers and now MMA fighters New Zealand and Australia have produced. We’re a tiny little corner of the World yet produce a lot of great fighters. I mean if Israel keeps on doing what he’s been doing we could actually see Stylebender vs Bobby Knuckles for the World Title...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Apparently Max Holloway might of had water poisoning.........


WHAT?!



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This was a really awesome JRE. Israel is a cool guy.
> 
> It really is incredible how many Elite level kick boxers and now MMA fighters New Zealand and Australia have produced. We’re a tiny little corner of the World yet produce a lot of great fighters. I mean if Israel keeps on doing what he’s been doing we could actually see Stylebender vs Bobby Knuckles for the World Title...


Was a great interview. Israel is so easy to listen to. Funny and intelligent. Humble as hell too. I see big things for this guy. He's got all the tools and the right people around him.

That's only if Whittaker doesn't remain hittable like her was vs Yoel. I don't see him holding that title for long. :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> WHAT?!





> “*We heard that he was water loading, which is super dangerous,*” UFC President Dana White told Kevin Iole. “*When you water load, and I didn’t know this for those of you out there that might not know, either, there is such thing as water poisoning. And you can actually drink too much water and die from it.*”


:dana2

Max literally killing himself to make 145lbs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob is hittable but he’s durable as hell and everyone at MW is pretty hittable as well. Weidman has developed the “block punches with my face” technique and gets dropped in all his fights. Rockhold has no defence, Kelvin is better but Bobby Knuckles is a smarter and more skilled overall fighter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Max literally killing himself to make 145lbs.


Or flush his system of PEDs!



I jest...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

At least it's better explanation than serious brain damage,


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cyborg agrees to fight Nunes at UFC 228! :mark:

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/7/11/17562768/cris-cyborg-agreed-amanda-nunes-fight-ufc-228-featherweight-bantamweight-mma-news


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Random thought, but i'd rather see DC/Yoel than DC/Brock


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Vic Capri said:


> Cyborg agrees to fight Nunes at UFC 228! :mark:
> 
> https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/7/11/17562768/cris-cyborg-agreed-amanda-nunes-fight-ufc-228-featherweight-bantamweight-mma-news


Lmao, but does Nunes want the fight though? Last time I heard there was a petrol shortage in Brazil.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017230140890337285

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017257774328057856
Seems kinda odd to push that fight all the way back to December.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Seems kinda odd to push that fight all the way back to December.


I agree with Cyborg. Why force me to wait? I'm the champion, you come to me. Now if they want to feed Cyborg before December, I'll take it. Hell, have Nunes at cageside to face off when the fight ends.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017478528768663552


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'd love to see a fighter snap and beat the shit out of Dana then somehow get away with it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'd love to see a fighter snap and beat the shit out of Dana then somehow get away with it.


This Schaub/Dana beefi s heating up and I'm loving it. 



\


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Schaub went deep!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Damn, Schaub, ain't messing around :lol



> *Eskimo Brothers*


I wonder if he's hinting at Dana banging Honda :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017513692055814144
:dana3

That explains why they're holding back Cyborg vs. Nunes for December.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WHY?!?!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> WHY?!?!


The Fertitta brothers are no longer running the show.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Schaub went deep!



Without the lube no less..



That shit was savage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> *Without the lube* no less..
> 
> That shit was savage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

In other news, how stupid is it that DJ and TJ fighting on the same night, but NOT each other lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I actually think that's one of the UFC's better ideas. It puts pressure on both guys and helps hype up their fight.

Of course it's no guarantee that D.J. or T.J. will come out victorious though, I mean Cody Garbrandt could just as easily catch T.J. much earlier this time and finish him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


>




I won't even lie; I just listened to the entire thing with my eye on Frank Mir's head bobbing.



Best mixture since PEANUT BUTTER and Jelly.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> In other news, how stupid is it that DJ and TJ fighting on the same night, but NOT each other lol.


Years ago DJ offered to fight Cody, Champion vs Champion. Dana told him point blank that small guys don't sell fights. The return wouldn't be worth the investment. Basically waving him off. The fact that we the fans aren't getting DJ taking on the 135 Champion is all on Dana.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I actually think that's one of the UFC's better ideas. It puts pressure on both guys and helps hype up their fight.
> 
> Of course it's no guarantee that D.J. or T.J. will come out victorious though, I mean Cody Garbrandt could just as easily catch T.J. much earlier this time and finish him.


There should be nothing in the way if they both win that night


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Years ago DJ offered to fight Cody, Champion vs Champion. Dana told him point blank that small guys don't sell fights. The return wouldn't be worth the investment. Basically waving him off. The fact that we the fans aren't getting DJ taking on the 135 Champion is all on Dana.


So last year then when Cody was champ. What a load shit. We are not getting DJ V TJ because MM does not want to step out of his comfort zone and fight a legit challenger who could cause him problems. He would rather keep re matching dudes who he has already beat before


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> There should be nothing in the way if they both win that night


Marlon Moraes and Raphael Assuncao might disagree with you.



Spoiler: So you know what that means....



Another Interim Title :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> So last year then when Cody was champ. What a load shit. We are not getting DJ V TJ because MM does not want to step out of his comfort zone and fight a legit challenger who could cause him problems. He would rather keep re matching dudes who he has already beat before


I admit my mistake saying "years ago." Twas a scatter brain moment. :justsayin

But as for the rest of my post, read 'em and weep....

https://mmajunkie.com/2017/06/champ-company-man-demetrious-johnson-ufc-despicable-treatment


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017520653354713088


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Marlon Moraes and Raphael Assuncao might disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuncao is like 11-1 in the last 6 years and isn't even close to sniffing a title shot, which sucks lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Assuncao is like 11-1 in the last 6 years and isn't even close to sniffing a title shot, which sucks lol.


I know. If I were him I'd be pushing for a fight with Dominick Cruz.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*








DC just became the new money fight haahahaha


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dana definitely banged Ronda, right? The way he talks about her in such a glowing manner, his eyes light up, huge smile across his face... they either fucked or he desperately wanted to. At the HOF he told the story of how he met Ronda, she said, "can I have a moment of your time?", they went in a room in private... and he kinda trailed off on the details after that. :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> DC just became the new money fight haahahaha


WAR DIAZ ! 


:drose


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Dana definitely banged Ronda, right? The way he talks about her in such a glowing manner, his eyes light up, huge smile across his face... they either fucked or he desperately wanted to. At the HOF he told the story of how he met Ronda, she said, "can I have a moment of your time?", they went in a room in private... and he kinda trailed off on the details after that. :lol


sounds like a fuckin porno lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lol at Diaz ever even fighting again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I get that Nick has been suspended for a long time and couldn't fight. But what's stopping him now? Just pick a guy and get in the cage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I get that Nick has been suspended for a long time and couldn't fight. But what's stopping him now? Just pick a guy and get in the cage.


Problem is he either only picks guys who outweigh him by 50+pounds (Cormier) or guys who throw dollies through bus windows (Conor)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Who's watching tonight? JDS, Zingano, Sage, Elkins, Wineland. It's looking to be a awesome night of fights!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Who's watching tonight? JDS, Zingano, Sage, Elkins, Wineland. It's looking to be a awesome night of fights!


Yea its got the feel of one of those cards that have been quiet in build up but end up with a ton of sick finishes, lets hope!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Yea its got the feel of one of those cards that have been quiet in build up but end up with a ton of sick finishes, lets hope!!!


Great start!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib's bro up next


edit - cousin


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm mostly intrigued by Chad Mendes' return, but the entire card looks solid enough for me to give it a go tonight. My plans for the evening have fallen by the wayside which makes it a good occation.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Khabib's cousin up next


You mean they didn't immediately make him co-main?!
---
Come on Damage!

fpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Thought Scoggins won that lol 





Volko is the man, who wants to see him vs Bektic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Thought Scoggins won that lol


Same.

Poor Damage...

Great start for Wineland. ---- fpalm

Come on Cat! Hope she can get back on track after Nunes wrecked her nervous system.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Make or break for Cat seems like.








PS - I find Marion Reneau attractive :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Make or break for Cat seems like.
> 
> PS - I find Marion Reneau attractive


I agree.

You're not alone.

----

Cat's hands seem low. But she is slamming Marion at will though. If Marion were a striker I think this fight would have ended in the first I believe.

Why no stand up by the ref?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a fucking relief it must be for Cat to finally get a win! Hope she gets back to the top


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mendes is up next. Hope he loses!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No 10/8 found for Volkonovski for destroying Elkins in the first but Zingano gets one for doing next to nothing

These fucking judges man


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> No 10/8 found for Volkonov for destroying Elkins in the first but Zingano gets one for doing next to nothing
> 
> These fucking judges man


Scoggins robbery too.



Awful awful judging tonight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Mendes is up next. Hope he loses!


:fuck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I like Chad. Always comes across as a nice humble chap. Dangerous fight for anyone at 145


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*MONEY *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

was great to see Mendes in the cage again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

HOLY SHIT NIKO FROM THE BOTTOM!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WHAT A FUCKING FINISH LMAOOOO


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Good finish from price. Cringe worthy on the Mic though


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Zak Ottow. The most unfit UFC fighter i have ever seen. Zero cerdio. Pathetic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

THE NIGHT OF HAMMERFISTS


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How can anyone dislike Sage?. What a nice polite kid he is


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

JDS looking meaaaan


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well this main event has been more than disappointing...


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Referees are so poor in MMA. You can see JDS does not give a shot about all the eye poke warnings, he is just constantly sticking his fingers in Ivanov face. Referees need to put their foot down, because right now the fighters know they can fight dirty and will not be punished.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mendes was my favorite back when he got suspended. Feels like he needed the time off after those consecutive knockouts. Good to see him back.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Wolfgang said:


> Referees are so poor in MMA. You can see JDS does not give a shot about all the eye poke warnings, he is just constantly sticking his fingers in Ivanov face. Referees need to put their foot down, because right now the fighters know they can fight dirty and will not be punished.


Yup agree, not the first and won't be the last.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Killmonger said:


> Mendes was my favorite back when he got suspended. Feels like he needed the time off after those consecutive knockouts. Good to see him back.


Totally agree. The lay off will have done him the world of good. Interesting to see what is next for him. May be a rematch with Frankie won't be to far away


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Totally agree. The lay off will have done him the world of good. Interesting to see what is next for him. May be a rematch with Frankie won't be to far away


I don't mind that Volkov/Mendes fight after both performances tonight


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just saying this quick: watching his last few fights, Volkanovski is no joke. Good wrestler, good balance, efficient w/ hands, I like his frequent pressure, 29. Definitely eyeing his potential movement up the ranks. He learns some more combinations/set ups on the feet and look out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











:mj4


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib and Conor were both at the World Cup final yesterday, what I would have given for a confrontation.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

People hating on Conor McGregor for cozying up to Putin but failing to realise he's a fighter who probably pays little to no attention to international affairs. Plus he seems keen on fighting in Russia so he might as well get him on his side for security and promotion sake.

That Niko Price knockout was nuts. To generate that much power from the bottom is scary.

Cat Zingano finally getting back in the win column roud



Rowdy Yates said:


> How can anyone dislike Sage?. What a nice polite kid he is


I agree, his whole happy go lucky persona is a breath of fresh air. I've never understood why some people hated him from the get go.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I've never understood why some people hated him from the get go.


He's right there with Paige as a fighter that's "only there for his looks." Remember how people were flabbergasted on how and why Paige got the contract that she did?

But back to Sage, my best friend legit hates any and all fighters that Dana seemed to promote. He legit hates Cynthia Calvillo and Sean O'Malley.

"Dana put his arm around her and hyped her up after one fight." "Why do they keep trying to hype up O'Malley?"

I guess it comes down to "preferential treatment." :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> People hating on Conor McGregor for cozying up to Putin but failing to realise he's a fighter who probably pays little to no attention to international affairs. Plus he seems keen on fighting in Russia so he might as well get him on his side for security and promotion sake.
> 
> That Niko Price knockout was nuts. To generate that much power from the bottom is scary.
> 
> ...


I think he was trying to troll Khabib haha. Khabib/Russia, connect the dots








And also Sage can fucking fight and has amazing potential and seems focused on getting better, nothing I can say for Paige. DX-Superkick


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019190085986680832
It's Cain Velasquez allover again


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Strip him!



:evil


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bet we get Weidman vs Gastelum for the interim.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Bet we get Weidman vs Gastelum for the interim.


If only Moose was still a part of the UFC roster :francis


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019269659877625857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019273939481190400
If they kick off that tournament without Daley vs. MVP fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> If they kick off that tournament without Daley vs. MVP fpalm


They've already got the 8 though.

And why is Rory in the tournament?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> And why is Rory in the tournament?


Well it would be a little weird to host a Welterweight tournament without the division's champion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Well it would be a little weird to host a Welterweight tournament without the division's champion.


I thought it would be a number 1 contender thing. Besides, Rory has the belt doesn't that mean he's the best?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Put Israel in there


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anderson Silva cleared of wrongdoing for taking steroids!

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...-usada-case-cleared-return-octagon-suspension


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019271556298489856


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Maycee Barber :banderas


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Anderson Silva cleared of wrongdoing for taking steroids!
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...-usada-case-cleared-return-octagon-suspension



GOOD




Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Blackbeard's GOAT list:
> 
> 
> ANDERSON, THE SPIDEEEER, SIIIIILVA
> ...



Fixed that for you. :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Put Israel in there


:woah

Lets save Stylebender and the Brazilian Sex God's title shots for next year please.



DX-Superkick said:


> Anderson Silva cleared of wrongdoing for taking steroids!
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...-usada-case-cleared-return-octagon-suspension


"_Is normal. My Cialis was tainted._"









Silva vs. Gastelum interim title fight incoming 8*D


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019628492281954304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019629777873858561









Time for my future ex wife to finally be crowned Queen of Eternia :lenny5


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019592491912196096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019671674072035329









It's about damn time!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

After all that....I think I'm gonna cum! :gasm


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can anyone explain how Anderson Silva is suspended for a year despite USADA deciding he is innocent and took a contaminated substance? That makes no sense to me.



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019271556298489856


I love that Dana White is happy to talk shit about others and act tough, but if someone says anything back he turns into a little bitch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dana has explicitly said he doesn't want the Israel vs Costa fight to happen haha, wants to preserve both stars for now.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Dana has explicitly said he doesn't want the Israel vs Costa fight to happen haha, wants to preserve both stars for now.


Don't have a problem with that myself. They're both the future of the division, no need to derail one at this moment in time. Would like to see them both fight higher ranked opponents next, maybe Israel/Brunson and Costa/Jacare and then Israel/Costa as a number one contender fight. Ideally I'd like one to win the belt and the other to be their first challenger.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till could be in to fight Woodley because Colby isn't ready for September; he could be stripped of interim title.

Volkan is out against Gus on August 4th due to injury.

UFC co-promotes with Russian org M-1 Global.

Sage Northcutt fought out his contract, becomes a free agent in 90 days.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

See wtf, I read that Silva should be ok to fight in October but now I'm reading a year??


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jam said:


> See wtf, I read that Silva should be ok to fight in October but now I'm reading a year??


He's allowed to fight Nov. 10th this year.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TCE said:


> Till could be in to fight Woodley because Colby isn't ready for September; he could be stripped of interim title.
> 
> Volkan is out against Gus on August 4th due to injury.
> 
> ...


So Woodley is ready to fight as of now? That's great. I can understand that Colby is gonna need time after a 5 rounder. But How did UFC mess the timeline up so bad when Woodley said exactly when he'd be back?

Damn! Volkan is out. I was looking forward to him KO-ing Gus like Rumble did.

There's no doubt that they'll pay Sage to keep him on.



So I was watching Chael on YouTube and he talked about how DC will never be 205 pounds ever again in his life. He said that guys shouldn't be calling him out. His focus is Lesnar. But beyond that, they need to realize that UFC is going to make an IC Title and mosy likely it will involve Gus. So Latifi, who called out DC, should just call out Gus. Then as time goes by, UFC will happen to announce an interim belt and boom, whoever is fighting Gus is suddenly in a title fight. And honestly it makes sense.

Another thing Chael talked about was the rumored return of Rumble. He said that after DC beat Stipe, that changed the landscape and made a major hole for Rumble to fill. He was going to come back at heavyweight, but with DC gone and Jones suspended for an indefinite amount of time, this may be an "easy" opportunity for Rumble to become Light Heavyweight Champion. Honestly, I like his chances. I dont see anyone being able to handle his power and he's already shown that he can execute Gus in 2 and a half minutes. This could be Rumbles shot. Then we'd get the fight that Jones screwed us out of years ago and that's the Rumble fight. It's really exciting to think about!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hasn't Rumble blown up, like even bigger than before. How is he gonna make 205 again?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*UK & Irish UFC fans*.............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019951103771848704


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

anybody watching PFL tonight?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I just want Gus to lose idc who does it


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> *UK & Irish UFC fans*.............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019951103771848704


Never heard of it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Never heard of it


Neither had I until today. Apparently WME (The new UFC owners) has shares in the company. They've also snapped up the exclusive UK rights to televise La Liga and Serie A.

It's also possible that we might see some events end up on Box Office here fpalmfpalmfpalm

This decision just seems so bizarre to me. How do they expect the UFC to grow further if nobody will be able to watch it live legally? Can you imagine people here paying £20 to watch a card at 3am? :lol BT Sport had done a terrific job with the UFC IMO, they should of just stayed there unless Sky was willing to jump in and put the full might of Sky Sports behind it.

Maybe Bellator might come to BT Sport now :fingerscrossed


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why can't you guys just pay and watch later?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Neither had I until today. Apparently WME (The new UFC owners) has shares in the company. They've also snapped up the exclusive UK rights to televise La Liga and Serie A.
> 
> It's also possible that we might see some events end up on Box Office here fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> ...


Totally agree. B.T has been brilliant so far. Sky are on the decline big time. They are losing eveything. They have even resorted to showing live Netball ffs. Where can you even find that channel or is it only online?. I will happily carry on with my B.T sub as they have champs league and then having the UFC is a massive bonus but you make a good point about PPV at 3a.m. No fucker will be into that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



TCE said:


> Till could be in to fight Woodley because Colby isn't ready for September; he could be stripped of interim title.
> 
> Volkan is out against Gus on August 4th due to injury.
> 
> ...


Makes no sense for them to award an interim only to strip a month later, Colby said its fake news himself lol.


My guess is that Colby wanted more money, so Ufc does the classic move of announcing a different fight to pressure them


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Hasn't Rumble blown up, like even bigger than before. How is he gonna make 205 again?


Yeah the guys even more monstrous thesedays.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











I feel like the torch has already passed in a way, big shoes to fill but it's early of course. Don't really need to fight to solidify it, plus given the styles could be just 5 rounds of feints and not muchc action


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> plus given the styles could be just 5 rounds of feints and not muchc action


I feel that Anderson's time has passed and I agree that Israel would have the advantage of time on his side. But I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't watch that fight. The only thing I wouldn't want is for the fight to be 5 rounds. We already saw the shit show that was Wonderboy/Till. I sure as hell don't want a repeat.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I rate this weekend's card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020390613915709440


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I can only laugh at the whole Welterweight title scene. The UFC should of never created that interim title in the first place so they've only got themselves to blame for this mess. Don't have much of an issue with Tyron Woodley vs. Darren Till since rankings wise it makes sense even if their rankings are a bit of joke these days. My main concern is that we've yet to see Till tested against a solid wrestler so there's a strong possibility this fight could end up looking a lot like GSP vs. Dan Hardy. I really hope that's not the case, we shall see.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I can only laugh at the whole Welterweight title scene. The UFC should of never created that interim title in the first place so they've only got themselves to blame for this mess. Don't have much of an issue with Tyron Woodley vs. Darren Till since rankings wise it makes sense even if their rankings are a bit of joke these days. My main concern is that we've yet to see Till tested against a solid wrestler so there's a strong possibility this fight could end up looking a lot like GSP vs. Dan Hardy. I really hope that's not the case, we shall see.


This is how I feel as well. It took ages for Maia to get a title shot but a guy like Till can get one after beating gatekeeper Cowboy and shitting the bed with Wonderboy. How the fuck does shit like this keep happening?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't think Till shat the bed against Wonderboy at all, I think people just underrate how incredibly difficult it is to fight that guy. I mean just look at Woodley's two fights with him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> I don't think Till shat the bed against Wonderboy at all, I think people just underrate how incredibly difficult it is to fight that guy. I mean just look at Woodley's two fights with him.


Woodley put a beating on him though. :side:

Till still hasn't shown anything to deserve his shot OR spot. Imagine if Derrick Lewis got a title shot after the Francis fight? That's Till right now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Till still hasn't shown anything to deserve his shot OR spot. *Imagine if Derrick Lewis got a title shot after the Francis fight? That's Till right now*.


Settle down. That's a ludicrous and inaccurate comparison to make.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Settle down. That's a ludicrous and inaccurate comparison to make.


How am I out of line? 5 rounds with 50 punches is the same as 3 rounds with 30.

And please don't give me any of that, "you don't understand technique" or "at that level blah blah blah...."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> How am I out of line? 5 rounds with 50 punches is the same as 3 rounds with 30.


It was a highly tactical affair between two world class counter strikers. They engaged each other during each round and there even was a knockdown. It was a completely different fight, Wonderboy wasn't reluctant to engage because he just got dominated by Stipe nor did Till have a back injury to deal with.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020457751200161792
:bjpenn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020469125859065857









Weird how it's taken so long for that match up to come to fruition.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> It was a highly tactical affair between two world class counter strikers.


.....

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> How am I out of line? 5 rounds with 50 punches is the same as 3 rounds with 30.
> 
> And please don't give me any of that, "you don't understand technique" or "at that level blah blah blah...."


Did you even watch the fight? It wasn't a slugfest but no way is it comparable to Lewis/Francis fight, and you can't just go by stats all the time


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020457751200161792
> :bjpenn
> 
> 
> ...


Really smart booking. 25th anniversary of the UFC, falls on a Fight Night, but dammit, the matchmakers are going to give us the most exciting card feasible. Edgar vs. Zombie and Cerrone vs. Perry are the kind of fights that even the worst version of them imaginable is still going to be pretty fun. Their styles, cardio, chins and heart all make the perfect recipe for unadulterated violence. Now they just all need to get there in one piece (Zombie, I'm looking at you).

Seems like they've also considered the altitude as well, in putting lighter fighters at the top of the bill. Remember when Mark Hunt vs. Ben Rothwell happened at that elevation? If they have considered it, and it sure seems that they have, I'd be shocked to see any fighter above middleweight on the card.

Speaking of Fight Night, I'm illogically excited about today/tonight's one. It's on at an awful time for me (starts 12:30am), but genuinely considering staying up for it.

The reason. Shogun. Loved watching him for years, and while my head says that Smith catches the old war horse- maybe not quite as quickly as he did to Rashad, but still- I'd love to see Shogun keep this little run of his going. He's won 3 straight for the first time in seemingly forever, and if he can get an emphatic victory in this main event, he might line himself up for a title shot. Cormier's talked about only taking "money fights" at this stage of his career, but I actually think a resurging legend like Shogun would actually be a more enticing fight of that ilk at 205 than something like another Gustaffson fight. Kind of like when Hendo got the title shot against Bisping, everyone pulling for the legend to turn back the clock and win the big one one more time. At least Shogun, with a win here, would be a more deserving challenger on sporting merit (whatever that still counts for in the UFC these days).

On a lesser extent, Glover Teixeira. Again, I don't see him winning. Too many miles on the clock, and I honestly expect Corey Anderson to hold him down for 3 rounds. Glover's getting on, and he's always been just shy of that championship level. Seeing both Shogun and Glover overcome their younger opposition, that'd be a heartwarming story. But heartwarming stories don't always happen in MMA.

Some genuinely interesting fighters up and down this card. I like Mark Diakiese and Emil Meek. Struve vs. Tybura could be a good one. Very keen for this one.

Might put on a couple of Shogun fights on Fight Pass to really get amped for this. PRIDE never dies, baby!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fight time, baby!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This crowd is awesome. The love and hate in this Fabinski vs Meek has been phenomenal!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Struve, I never know what I'm gonna get with him. It's just sad how he can't use his size to keep his opponents out of range.

And Smith adds another champion to his resume. I guess that jumps him up there with Latifi and Jan.

And the examples of guys stopping the weight cut increases.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Rua is so washed! He's been washed since at least the OSP loss! Who is still licensing him to fight??


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Rua is so washed! He's been washed since at least the OSP loss! Who is still licensing him to fight??


This makes me so sad :mj2 He used to be a fucking killer when I started watching


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

God dam. If you want to retire a legend, send Anthony Smith hell fuck them up for you. 


WOw


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lost my way in the middle of the card, but otherwise I was pretty on the money with my predictions this time around.

Seeing Shogun lose like that was really sad. I did end up staying up for him and went to bed at 7am this morning (Smith finished him right at the top of the hour). Think I'm going to go watch PRIDE Shogun and the Shogun vs. Hendo fight to make myself feel better, I didn't get to that last night.

Killer card next weekend too, and it resumes its rightful place as my Sunday afternoon viewing. Praying to the MMA gods that the top 3 fights remain intact through this next week. I don't care if the injury bug attacks every other fight on the card, just leave those three alone.

The prediction I'm most unsure of is Pearson over Makdessi. Ross Pearson is just one of those fighters I've always got time for and want to see do well, even when they seem to be on a bit of a downturn momentum-wise. A little bit like Donald Cerrone. Realistically, not going to win a title, a little too battle-worn despite not being that old, but fuck, I'd still love to see them have the career resurgence of a lifetime.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021210823589367808


First fight for MSG!!!!!!!!!!!



Feel like Branch takes it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

A couple of points really stand out to me in that Smith vs Rua fight. First its sad seeing Rua lose, let alone seeing him get shellacked like that. Secondly legends like Shogun should be reserved for legends fights. Look at how great Machida looked against Vitor compared to everyone else he has faced recently. Just have legends fight legends, watching them get starched by nobodies is just sad. Thirdly, is a guy with a 30-13 record seriously one of the best LHW's in the World?

Struve...what can you say about the guy? Given every natural advantage you could want, seemingly had so much potential, yet apart from wrecking Stipe he has always fallen short. His coaches should be ashamed and ran out of the sport. HOW DOES STRUVE STILL NOT HAVE A JAB? How it is possible that a 7" giant doesn't know how to use his reach?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC just shredded Gus on instagram!

https://mmajunkie.com/2018/07/daniel-cormier-writes-alexander-gustafsson-fiery-open-letter-instagram

Looking at the 227 card, damn it's dire! Why is this not a free fight night card? It's just 2 fights, how are they charging money for this show?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Woahhh at this weekend's triple header. No words honestly, that's a free PPV.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> A couple of points really stand out to me in that Smith vs Rua fight. First its sad seeing Rua lose, let alone seeing him get shellacked like that. Secondly legends like Shogun should be reserved for legends fights. Look at how great Machida looked against Vitor compared to everyone else he has faced recently. Just have legends fight legends, watching them get starched by nobodies is just sad. Thirdly, is a guy with a 30-13 record seriously one of the best LHW's in the World?
> 
> Struve...what can you say about the guy? Given every natural advantage you could want, seemingly had so much potential, yet apart from wrecking Stipe he has always fallen short. His coaches should be ashamed and ran out of the sport. HOW DOES STRUVE STILL NOT HAVE A JAB? How it is possible that a 7" giant doesn't know how to use his reach?


Figured the main event would go something like that. Shogun's in the Vitor category of fighters and has been for the last while. Difference is that the division is so weak that he hasn't had to fight killers like Vitor has. As for Smith, he's probably the only real option to slide in opposite Gus for the vacant belt. He'll get pieced up though. With Jones, Rumble and DC gone, there's a serious gap between Gus and the rest. I agree regarding legends. John Kavanagh had an excellent tweet after the fight. Something to the effect of "This isn't a sport for nostalgia. Either leave with your own highlight reel or become part of someone else's."

Let's be real, Struve sucks. The man fights like he's 5"4. No idea why he didn't invest in a striking coach like Parillo or someone many years ago. Odds are against him reinventing himself and making a run for the gold at this stage.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conversation between me and a friend today:

Me: "Bobby Green, is he that guy who beat Mickey Gall?"

Friend: "No that's Randy Brown."

Me: "Damn, got the colours mixed up."

Friend: "You racist fuck."

Gotta say I walked into that one. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

There's no place for legends division in the UFC, go to Bellator where you can fight other 45+ year olds. UFC did a good job matching a hungry lion like Smith with Shogun. Same thing happened with Rashad.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> There's no place for legends division in the UFC, go to Bellator where you can fight other 45+ year olds. UFC did a good job matching a hungry lion like Smith with Shogun. Same thing happened with Rashad.


Nah, Bellator's gonna make a real push to challenge UFC in the next 5 years or so. UFC guys who are past their prime isn't the most sustainable business model, and I think Coker seems to be noticing that. They've got the talent and the deep pockets to make the sport very interesting over the next few years.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

one off legends fights with no real stakes are fine. no actual division ever though please.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> one off legends fights with no real stakes are fine. no actual division ever though please.


But there's gotta be some sort of cutoff. I think a guy like Chuck may legitimately die when Tito catches that chin.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Figured the main event would go something like that. Shogun's in the Vitor category of fighters and has been for the last while. Difference is that the division is so weak that he hasn't had to fight killers like Vitor has. As for Smith, he's probably the only real option to slide in opposite Gus for the vacant belt. He'll get pieced up though. With Jones, Rumble and DC gone, there's a serious gap between Gus and the rest. I agree regarding legends. John Kavanagh had an excellent tweet after the fight. Something to the effect of "This isn't a sport for nostalgia. Either leave with your own highlight reel or become part of someone else's."
> 
> Let's be real, Struve sucks. The man fights like he's 5"4. No idea why he didn't invest in a striking coach like Parillo or someone many years ago. Odds are against him reinventing himself and making a run for the gold at this stage.


Vitor was really thrown into the deep end. His run as TRT Vitor meant his stock was still high and he rightfully couldn't just be put in there with scrubs which meant he was facing some of the best guys in his division regularly while Shogun had things a bit easier. 

The gap between the top guys and the rest at LHW has always been big, but even more so now. At least previously we had Jones, DC, Rumble and then Gus, and then the rest. Now its just Gus and then the rest. Come back Rumble!

As a side note note, is it just me or did pretty much every division in the UFC die all at once. No real contenders at HW, LHW, MW, WW, LW is a toss up with three Champs running around talking shit but either not bothering to fight or getting injured all the time tripping over cables and shit. And as the weights get even lighter the stars and genuine top tier talents get less and less.

No doubt Struve does indeed suck. Its a shame though as for quite a few years he felt like he was a work in progress, like he was a real prospect at HW. A young giant that just needed to reach his potential. But here we are years later and hes actually gotten worse. How the hell have his coaches not taught him to throw a jab? It makes MMA look like amateur hour when you have a guy like Struve with no jab or concept of using his range. He shouldnt even need a good coach, every coach in the World surely when they see a guy like Struve walk into their gym would focus on teaching him to use his natural gifts. I cant believe even a bum fight coach based under a bridge wouldn't teach him to use his range.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bellator actually putting fights on that are interesting. Nobody cares how washed up a fighter like Chuck is. Name value is what matters. UFC have been shocking at marketing their fighters for a while now. I remember Gabriel Gonzaga (fucking lol) was getting mad reputation for KOing Cro Crop with a head kick and they dined off that good. Where's that type of marketing for fighters now? It's sad that the only big prospects for fights now are Conor and Brock fights. The rest are missable.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Zane B said:


> Bellator actually putting fights on that are interesting. Nobody cares how washed up a fighter like Chuck is. Name value is what matters. UFC have been shocking at marketing their fighters for a while now. I remember Gabriel Gonzaga (fucking lol) was getting mad reputation for KOing Cro Crop with a head kick and they dined off that good. Where's that type of marketing for fighters now? It's sad that the only big prospects for fights now are Conor and Brock fights. The rest are missable.


I get what you're saying but that Gonzaga head kick was over a decade ago. It was a different era in the sport. It was pre-Brock, a different business. That was back when Lorenzo was running things. They could do those things again but in this "entertainment era" we're in, time is devoted to characters not talent in the cage.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Whispers of Weidman/Rockhold II :mark: :mark:

Fucking hell. Two very excellent fighters that fell victim to the most stacked MW division ever. Stakes couldn't be higher. Make this a Loser Leaves Town (the division) match :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

To add to that, Yoel vs Costa for the NY card :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just watched a bit of UFC 226 closer than ever when Mighty Mouse was asked if he beats Cejudo who does he want next and he replied either Sergio Pettis or the former Titan duel champ Jose Torres :lmao. This fucker has zero interest in any sort of super fight. Far to comfortable earning small money Re matching guys and avoiding anybody who could pose him real problems. 

Massive step up for Costa if the Romero fight happens. One of the juiced up clowns will be going to sleep anyway


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Father Gascoigne said:


> Nah, Bellator's gonna make a real push to challenge UFC in the next 5 years or so. UFC guys who are past their prime isn't the most sustainable business model, and I think Coker seems to be noticing that. They've got the talent and the deep pockets to make the sport very interesting over the next few years.


Doesn't change any of my points? Those kind of fights has no place in UFC whether Bellator is doing them or not. 














Jacare/Branch
Costa/Romero
Rockhold/Weidman II



*BATTLE OF THE BEST MIDDLEWEIGHTS ON EARTH 



UFC 230 ALREADY HAS ME FULLY ERECT*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

And now Woodley vs Till to headline UFC 228

Colby getting stripped of the interim he won less than 2 months ago :lmao. Dana really is losing the plot

Chances Till misses weight and Woodley refuses to fight?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ban Till from 170 forever if he misses weight again. 


Colby got fucked lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Raw. 

Anywho! I’m interested in Rockhold vs. Weidman. This was my dream fight two years ago and it was fun right down to the bludgeoning. :lol

I doubt it’ll happen given a stiff wind could tear something on either guy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> And now Woodley vs Till to headline UFC 228
> 
> Colby getting stripped of the interim he won less than 2 months ago :lmao. Dana really is losing the plot
> 
> Chances Till misses weight and Woodley refuses to fight?


Good eye. That's some WWE lack of continuity. It was always a moronic interim title though, Woodley was not even sidelined, just waiting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Mighty Mouse has zero interest in any sort of super fight. Far too comfortable earning small money rematching guys and avoiding anybody who could pose him real problems.
> 
> Massive step up for Costa if the Romero fight happens. One of the juiced up clowns will be going to sleep anyway


I really don't get fans, pundits and media. This "Super Fight" bug has been nothing short of troublesome for UFC, fighters and fans. Yes, DC handled it well. But Conor, Bisping, Nate have shit the bed with countless acts of bs that rattle everyone in their wake. Very few positives have come from those guys and it's ruining other fights and fighters.

So I ask, why are people trying to force MM to move up? People love to talk about GSP being the GOAT after years of Lay and Pray or tap dancing around and point fighting. Why doesn't he get points off his resume for that? Same goes for Silva right? He was just toying around with jobbers huh?

unkout

As for Costa and Romero being dirty, innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I really don't get fans, pundits and media. This "Super Fight" bug has been nothing short of troublesome for UFC, fighters and fans. Yes, DC handled it well. But Conor, Bisping, Nate have shit the bed with countless acts of bs that rattle everyone in their wake. Very few positives have come from those guys and it's ruining other fights and fighters.
> 
> So I ask, why are people trying to force MM to move up? People love to talk about GSP being the GOAT after years of Lay and Pray or tap dancing around and point fighting. Why doesn't he get points off his resume for that? Same goes for Silva right? He was just toying around with jobbers huh?
> 
> ...


Who the fuck is forcing MM to move up lol, the whole issue is from MM not fighting TJ at HIS WEIGHT CLASS, the one he has 11 consecutive title defenses in.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Who the fuck is forcing MM to move up lol, the whole issue is from MM not fighting TJ at HIS WEIGHT CLASS, the one he has 11 consecutive title defenses in.


I guess I'm just tired of everyone giving him shit. Every time he talks he gets shit on. :justsayin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby with the most pointless interim title reign in UFC history, and think of all the ground that covers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I guess I'm just tired of everyone giving him shit. Every time he talks he gets shit on. :justsayin


Some of it is unwarranted. But use a better example next time haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Killmonger said:


> Raw.
> 
> Anywho! I’m interested in Rockhold vs. Weidman. This was my dream fight two years ago and it was fun right down to the bludgeoning.
> 
> I doubt it’ll happen given a stiff wind could tear something on either guy.


I just hope Herb Dean doesn't ref that fight, I think him not stopping it did long term harm to Weidman


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I just hope Herb Dean doesn't ref that fight, I think him not stopping it did long term harm to Weidman


Who was the ref that let Frankie get destroyed by Gray for a whole round?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Who was the ref that let Frankie get destroyed by Gray for a whole round?


Idk lol, but that definitely should've been stopped in both the 2nd and 3rd fights. Those beating got Frankie in to a "I didn't die so how'd I lose" mindset lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Every once in a while you get a magical comeback from the brink of a stoppage like Frankie, but yes it's best in the long term to stop a fight when your suppose to


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*








> Darren Till: "There's a lot of people saying I don't deserve it, but what the f*** do they want me to do? You want me to just say no?"




This is so true, I see a lot of hate on here against fighters like Condit, Edgar, Gus simply for the reason because they got undeserved title shots, but like Till says, what do you want them to do? Till said himself he didn't deserve the title shot.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022292159532359680
Incredible card they're putting together.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That fights happening. 




UFC 230 MIDDDDDLEWEIGHTSSSS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brunson vs Stylebender! Let's see if Brunson can drag him to the mat.



Kaizen said:


> This is so true, I see a lot of hate on here against fighters like Condit, Edgar, Gus simply for the reason because they got undeserved title shots, but like Till says, what do you want them to do? Till said himself he didn't deserve the title shot.


Difference is, Till broke the rules and got rewarded for it. He missed weight by a wide margin and that goes a long way in how you perform. :draper2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Brunson vs Stylebender! Let's see if Brunson can drag him to the mat.
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is, Till broke the rules and got rewarded for it. He missed weight by a wide margin and that goes a long way in how you perform. :draper2


So?????? He said himself he didn't deserve the title shot, The *UFC* gave him one anyway <<<<<


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

With Shogun getting blasted on Saturday, Volkan hurt and Gus "hurt," DC has accepted a fight with Corey Anderson. Granted it's both guys on twitter though.

Aaaand Conor walks....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What do you guys think the buyrate for 227 will be?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022376576044810240


lolololololo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

226 which just happened of 227 which is next weekend? 227 next weekend I'm going under 200,000.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

McGregor wants fight with Khabib October 6th in Vegas, his team is in the red zone in terms of how close they are to reaching a deal.

This would make 227 buys even lower


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











She back <33333


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tecia Torres is lowkey kinda hot.

I just bet on Jeremy Stephens. Hopefully I'll be more lucky on actual betting this time instead of forum betting :worried Feel free to mock me once Aldo wins :mj2

230 turning into a pseudo Middleweight tournament :mark:



Kaizen said:


> She back <33333


How the hell can you still be a fan of hers? She's a horrible person and an incredibly sore loser......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/0a2aa516-0ec1-4031-9108-45015811cb93


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

great person, arguably the best female fighter in MMA history. How can anybody hate her???


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

She comes across as a dreadful loser. No-one should like losing but fuck me she sounds embarrassing. There's always been an arrogance about her that's put me off her though. One of the best MMA moments in history, for me personally, was Rose beating the piss out of her in the first fight.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

She's turning into Ronda levels of cringe, I hope Rose KO's her if there's ever a third fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Absolutely phenomenal fighter, personality not for everyone. That's fine, but can't deny anything she's accomplished in the Octagon, even with the two losses, she's still prbs top 2 all time


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nah she is gay.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Im still a JJ fan. She is one hell of a fighter. Up there next to Cyborg as the best womens MMA fighter ever. But, yeah she's not the most likeable human being. Reminds me of Lewis Hamilton in that regard; amazing at their chosen craft, but is a terribly sore loser and a bit of a cunt as a person. 

The big thing to me is she learned nothing off of the first lose to Rose and didnt change her outlook on anything despite being KO'd in the first round. Her striking is just so beautiful to watch though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Isn't it also pretty obvious she's putting on a bit of a character? I guess everyone forgot/ignored her post fight presser after her loss to Rose huh? Second one she wasn't as humble but there was at least there was soem case to be made that she could have won, it was a close fight after all. 


Don't even compare her to Rousey lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022998326977814528


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Isn't it also pretty obvious she's putting on a bit of a character? I guess everyone forgot/ignored her post fight presser after her loss to Rose huh? Second one she wasn't as humble but there was at least there was soem case to be made that she could have won, it was a close fight after all.
> 
> 
> Don't even compare her to Rousey lmao


I do agree that to some extent it is just a character. After Conor shot to fame and glory a lot of MMA fighters have started putting on these ridiculous acts, which to go off topic has always made me chuckle. Its like MMA fighters are all idiots who never realised that self promotion is a good tool to use, despite the fact boxers have been doing it forever and guys like Tito and Chael had done it previously in MMA.

But I digress, it is a bit of an act from Joanna to some extent, but its not all an act.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This card is damn good for a fight night and honestly better than some ppv cards. The name value on those top 3 :mark. Even so, Pearson/Makdessi should be a very fun strikefest. 

Not doing too bad on the picks so far. Feel that Aldo's recent run just reflects unluckily running into Mcgregor's hand and facing a young, hyperspeed and hyperpace monster in Max Halloway. Don't think he's lost much at all and should use his movement and kicks to temper Stephens aggression. Porier/Alvarez will be a very fun one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Pulling for Poirier and Joanna.

I could go either way on Stephens/Aldo. I want to know if Aldo is truly done as a contender or was it just bad match ups having him face 155-ers in Max and Conor? We're talking about the Aldo that made Edgar look like an amateur at 200. But it would be "sports entertaining" to see Stephens get a title shot after years of hard work in UFC.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

JJ, Stephens to retire Aldo and Poirier wins tonight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Stephens to retire Aldo


Aldo is only 31 and some like you and me think he's on the edge of retirement. This sport can be so cruel :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> Aldo is only 31 and some like you and me think he's on the edge of retirement. This sport can be so cruel :mj2


Max give him a serious beating both fights. Only so much damage you can take. Stephens is legit a bad mother fucker, Would be happy if Jose wins the fight but got a bad feeling for the guy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Max give him a serious beating both fights. Only so much damage you can take. Stephens is legit a bad mother fucker, Would be happy if Jose wins the fight but got a bad feeling for the guy


Agreed. You also have to factor in years and years of those brutal cuts to 145lbs, those definitely don't help your longevity. It's a pity he never dipped his toes at Lightweight during his prime cause there was some fun fights to be made back then, like when Anthony Pettis was the champion for example, that would of been a fascinating encounter. We'll see tonight, IMO he's a much better fighter than Stephens but I feel like Jeremy might just be catching him at the right time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just realsied its a fox card, so early start YES


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

From being teammates, the appearance to movements/style, Makhachev really does seem like a smaller Khabib. Would like to see him take a step up in level of competition skilled man in the Octagon.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Switching from boxing to UFC and immediately hearing the GOAT DC on commentary :mark :mark :dance


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Islam is the dark horse of the LW division. At AKA they say he's the best all round fighter, slightly lesser ground game thsn Khabib but striking really good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Everyone wants a piece of Lesnar!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Islam is the dark horse of the LW division. At AKA they say he's the best all round fighter, slightly lesser ground game thsn Khabib but striking really good.


Lightweight is such a godly talented and deep division jesus


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Lightweight is such a godly talented and deep division jesus


155's got nothing on women's 145 :side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I am very impressed with Hernandez. He's got the potential to become a future title contender IMO.

Marc Goddard had some very aggressive stand ups during that fight, I am not sure if I agreed with him on those couple occasions, they seemed awful quick.

BTW I notice Michael Bisping is cageside wearing a commentator headset. Is he being tested for a future commentating gig? FYI he also seems to have gotten his wonky eye fixed. And his podcast is great as well :cudi


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Alexander Hernandez




ANOTHER Lightweight prospect


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy hell, Bret Hart in the house! And DC is marking out! And they're playing his theme too. Full on WWE cross promotion mode.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC going full







when Bret Hart appeared :lol

Come on Torres please vanquish the Booger Wahman :fingerscrossed


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> Come on Torres please vanquish the Booger Wahman


:red silly Blackbeard.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Keep praying on her downfall. She ain't going nowhere!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Thought that fake interview was never going to end. Get off my screen bitch :tripsscust

Aldo vs. Stephens next :mark: Lets see how much fight is left in the old dog.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC is an absolute beast in the cage (complimentary, nothing racial) and he is good at disseminating his impressive knowledge at the table, but he when a fighter deploys his grinding, close-quarters style, he loves to try and spin that as winning whether the fighter is or not :maury :maury

DC's bias isn't as bad as Rogan's is for some though. Joanna still has the size and technique to be a problem for almost everyone.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> I am very impressed with Hernandez. He's got the potential to become a future title contender IMO.
> 
> Marc Goddard had some very aggressive stand ups during that fight, I am not sure if I agreed with him on those couple occasions, they seemed awful quick.
> 
> BTW I notice Michael Bisping is cageside wearing a commentator headset. Is he being tested for a future commentating gig? FYI he also seems to have gotten his wonky eye fixed. And his podcast is great as well :cudi


Goddard's stand-ups were perhaps premature but tbh I agreed with them. You could just tell both of them were preparing to advance by inches when they had their positions, and who really has the patience for it? (It's the grappling version of Woodley/Thompson, but sit-downs sadly never became a thing in MMA)

Yeah I saw Bisping. He calls fights for the UFC already though so it's not like he needs to fake try out or w/e? Weird.


WrestlingOracle said:


> DC is an absolute beast in the cage (complimentary, nothing racial) and he is good at disseminating his impressive knowledge at the table, but he when a fighter deploys his grinding, close-quarters style, he loves to try and spin that as winning whether the fighter is or not :maury :maury
> 
> DC's bias isn't as bad as Rogan's is for some though. Joanna still has the size and technique to be a problem for almost everyone.


I was seeing the same. She pieced Torres up maybe 70% of as much as what I'd expected. Really want them to throw her a pure jobber next, to boost her confidence. Also because we can't have Jedrzejczyk/Namajunas III until at least 2020 IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Blackbeard


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is Stephens the "Who da fook is that guy?" fella?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Blackbeard












The evil hag Queen from the mines of Moria and all her worshippers should be cast into the chasm of Mt. Doom :armfold


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Is Stephens the "Who da fook is that guy?" fella?


Yep....

MOTHERFUCKING BODY SHOT!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well I'll be damned :wow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Its fun to watch in a backyard brawl kind of way, but why does the vast majority of MMA fighters have zero defence and just use their chin to block punches? That strongman style of fighting still being so prevelant in MMA is ridiculous.

Aldo looked good though, and its fantastic to see him win. He's not done, he just lost to two really great fighters in Conor and Max. He beat Edgar with ease not long ago.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*THE KING OF RIO IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is one of those occasions where I was glad to be wrong. Aldo looked like his old self again :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> but why does the vast majority of MMA fighters have zero defence and just use their chin to block punches? That strongman style of fighting still being so prevelant in MMA is ridiculous.


Because fighting like that gets you PAAAAIIIID!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That BODYSHOT really needed an OHH HE'S HURT to spice things up.

'kcin ell man, who else but Jose Aldo to win in that way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I loooove seeing a vicious body shot in MMA, the ones where it hurts so bad the opponent can't hide it, not even a tough son of a bitch like Stephens could keep it together.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its fun to watch in a backyard brawl kind of way, but why does the vast majority of MMA fighters have zero defence and just use their chin to block punches? That strongman style of fighting still being so prevelant in MMA is ridiculous.
> 
> Aldo looked good though, and its fantastic to see him win. He's not done, he just lost to two really great fighters in Conor and Max. He beat Edgar with ease not long ago.


Obv. different guys have different defense levels (and there are guys with freakish reflexes like a prime Anderson) but generally speaking, compared to boxing, much easier to use the considerably larger gloves to parry/roll with and bounce stuff off of (ie: Pernell Whitaker/Floyd). 

Plus, in MMA, you have to worry about so many other elements. Hell, Bobby Knuckles is awesome at managing space and has a sweet jab, yet he is prone to getting tagged even a few times outside of the years Romero took off his career. 

I do think that defense eventually evolve across the board though. Still, I think alot of it is nature of the beast.

Not how I thought he'd do it, but great win for Aldo. Max is a hyperspeed and hyperpace young lion and Aldo happened to run into Mcgregor's hand (I personally think if the two rematched, Aldo takes it). Hell of a precise body shot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'll hold my hands up and admit me talking about Aldo being close to retirement seems incredibly premature. He looked nowhere near overhill or shot tonight. DC was right, I think I just underestimated how really good Max Holloway is. It was a joy to watch Aldo roll back the years, throw leg kicks and stand toe to toe with an animal like Stephens roud

I wonder if they'd consider making Ortega vs. Aldo next since we don't know how long Max will be out for? :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dustin with the 61% on the poll. :bjpenn


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Premature stoppage but delighted for Jose. Think this goes to show what a fucking savage Max Holloway is. Jose landed plenty of bombs on Max and he just smiled and walked through him. Not sure where Jose goes from here. He's beat Frankie twice, Chad twice and got beat of Max twice, Looks like Ortega is waiting for Max also. Not really many other options at 145 now he has dealt with Stephens


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Keep going back and forth, think I picked Dustin on Tapology. Can't wait either way


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Not sure where Jose goes from here. He's beat Frankie twice, Chad twice and got beat of Max twice, Looks like Ortega is waiting for Max also. Not really many other options at 145 now he has dealt with Stephens


I hear Dana wants to put Tony Ferguson on the Conor vs. Khabib card. I'd consider throwing Aldo in there.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> I hear Dana wants to put Tony Ferguson on the Conor vs. Khabib card. I'd consider throwing Aldo in there.


vs Tony? ...........I don't know about that. Aldo has shown that 55'ers are too much for him. I'd like to see Aldo not kill himself making 45. But I don't like the idea of him against a elite level monster like Tony.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Eddie holding the cage, fuck you!

12 to 6 FUCK YOU EDDIE!

BRING IT DUSTIN! FUCK YEAH!

FUCK YOU EDDIE!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Alvarez just got screwed over big time by a shitty rule.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dustin got really, really lucky with how that unfolded. Completely different fight if they wern't stood up for that 12-6 elbow.

Bullshit MMA rule though, screwing Eddie over.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Gutsy scrap. 12-6 into the neutral break proved to swing the whole fight. Nice display and a great win for Dustin over an always game Alvarez.

edit: for what it is worth though, I don't think 12-6 elbows should be outlawed and the origin of why being higher-ups intimidated by "karate people breaking bricks with them" is ridiculously antiqued that it has stood imo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> Alvarez just got screwed over big time by a shitty rule.


The one where you're not allowed to hold the cage? :side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*INCROYABLE*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't like Ferguson/Aldo at all. Part of Aldo's problem was Holloway's ranginess, and well... Tony's a lot rangier.

Glad Poirer got his deserved victory. Gladder still that Alvarez's idiocy will probably get us Poirer/Alvarez III at some point.

Also... for anybody wanting to know what 'technical chess matches' are supposed to look like in MMA, they look like this, not like Wonderboy/Woodley.


DC said:


> Alvarez just got screwed over big time by a shitty rule.


It's been the same rule for as long as he's been fighting MMA. NO SYMPY. Especially not after the handful of cage he got earlier on. He picked his shot, it was just a braindead one


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He was directly infront of his corner as well and they were screaming at Eddie to throw elbows. Ugh, what a raw deal.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dustin definitely needs to be fighting for gold in his next fight. It's truly undeniable at this point.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*












My best peformance to date. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I need to see a third fight between those two. Not satisfied at all with how they've concluded. Poirer might be the better guy but I want a definitive end without any controversy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> I hear Dana wants to put Tony Ferguson on the Conor vs. Khabib card. I'd consider throwing Aldo in there.


Stepping up to 155 would probably be his best option IMO. Loads of fresh match ups. Pettis, Chiesa, Kevin Lee, Gathje, Ferguson,Alvarez, khabib, Raging Al. I struggle to see a route from him to the title at 145


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lmao both times were because of Eddie breaking the rules. You can complain about the 12-6 elbow being a stupid rule and it is. But Dustin doesn't need to keep fucking fighting a guy who breaks teh rules


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Poirier vs Ferguson next with the winner fighting the winner of Conor v Khabib I predict. No way Dustin gets a title shot yet. Great fighter but does not draw a dime


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Poirier vs Ferguson next with the winner fighting the winner of Conor v Khabib I predict. No way Dustin gets a title shot yet. Great fighter but does not draw a dime


I like the idea of Tony vs Dustin. But saying he doesn't deserve a title shot because he's not a draw is bull. This is legit competition and he's more than earned his opportunity.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's just so incredibly frustrating that these two excellent fights have been marred in controversy. I don't fault Eddie tonight because his corner was literally showing him the 12-6 manoeuvre from cage side, he was doing exactly what they told him to do. It's the standing them up that really bothers me, a stern warning in that situation would of sufficed, I mean ffs Eddie had mount for crying out loud! And you can say he should know the rules but a lot of the times when you're in the heat of the moment and the adrenaline is pumping you don't really think you just react, it's instinctive. Not saying Dustin wouldn't of survived or gotten up at some stage but he was in a bad position at that moment and the ref aided him in a big way. Ugh, I am beginning to understand why some fighters dislike Goddard, he had a bad night IMO.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I like the idea of Tony vs Dustin. But saying he doesn't deserve a title shot because he's not a draw is bull. This is legit competition and he's more than earned his opportunity.


Who said he does not deserve a title shot?

He more than deserves one but He won't get it. You seem to watch enough UFC to know by now that very rarely do fighters get what they deserve. The whole New York trolley debacle was set up ready for a Khabib v Conor fight. Now Conor is clear to fight do you actually think for one second Dana will scrap that just so Dustin Poirier gets his deserved title shot ?. Don't be silly


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

End of the day, Eddie's not some MMA rookie. He's been around long enough and had enough fights to where he shouldn't be making dumb mistakes like that. The 12-6 elbow aside, he was also grabbing the fence and I believe he grabbed Poirier's gloves in trying to escape the guillotine.

I like Alvarez's fight style as much as anyone, but across the two Poirier fights, how many infractions has he had? There's only so many times you can realistically give him the benefit of the doubt and say "oh, he just made a mistake/he was in the heat of the moment". For me, it's definitely crossing into shady territory.

Fun show though. Hearing DC lose his mind over Bret Hart being cage side was awesome.

Aldo vs. Stephens was absolutely brilliant while it lasted. Pearson and Makdessi went to war on the prelims too. Crazy action, fun as hell.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023394894042353664


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023394894042353664


It might be a bullshit rule but it's still a rule. Eddie is experienced enough to know he can't do that

On another note has there ever been a more overrated coach than Mark Henry?. Eddie, Frankie, Barbosa. None of them have progressed since working with him.I believe Wiedman was also working with him during that losing streak. Guy is a massive fraud IMO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> It might be a bullshit rule but it's still a rule. Eddie is experienced enough to know he can't do that


The way Eddie threw it with such reckless abandon makes me feel like he's not fully aware of the rule. His corner too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023406144679596032


Yea why no one talking about the blatant fence grab that helped him get the mount position lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> The way Eddie threw it with such reckless abandon makes me feel like he's not fully aware of the rule. His corner too.


You are not wrong when you said in the heat of the moment a fighter might just be acting on adrenaline etc but WTF are his corner playing at giving him that instuction? Very amateurish


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ignorance of the rules should not be a fucking excuse lmao. Every other corner/team knows the rules, why should they be the exception. That's hilarious if they didn't know the rules, which I find it extremely hard to believe. 


















Give me Kevin Lee vs Dustin. On the same card as Khabib/Conor :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was a fun event. I like the early starts too as I can watch the prelims before bed and just watch the main card in the morning with a brew. :cozy

A lot of people seem to be really impressed with Poirier but I wasn't all that much tbh. That was Eddie's fight to lose before he fucked it up with that nonsense. 

Wasn't overly impressed by Hernandez either as I was hoping for something a bit more spectacular from him, but he still looks a good prospect. I don't like all his talk of proving he's greatest fighter of all time etc though. He's only had three fights outside of Texas ffs. Was also disappointed that Aubin-Mercier didn't try and crack him on the sly when Hernandez came out for the third round holding his hand out for a touch :lol

JJ just doesn't have KO power at all. I thought Torres could have taken way more risks to turn the fight her way.

Aldo with the Super Saiyan strikes was pure :mark: I think that kind of finish should get its own name for the record books, BKO (body knock out) or something.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Alvarez has come off looking like an arrogant and dirty fighter in his 2 fights with Dustin. But I'm so glad Eddie has a chin though because finishing him is always going to look epic

Feel bad for the FW division that Aldo won. Because if Max is out a while, we might be taking a trip down memory lane with an Aldo interim belt run


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Feel bad for the FW division that Aldo won. Because if Max is out a while, we might be taking a trip down memory lane with an Aldo interim belt run


Aldo would have to get by Ortega first though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Aldo would have to get by Ortega first though.


Which I wouldn't be surprised if he did. That seems like the fight to make if Max is out long term


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Not interested in Aldo being champ again. It's too bad Conor is never going back to the Featherweight division and Max got a fucking stroke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Which I wouldn't be surprised if he did. That seems like the fight to make if Max is out long term


Max/Ortega NEEDS to happen before any fight is made, it sucks Aldo got finished two times in a row by Max, he won't get another shot at 145 belt as long as Max is champ. 


Unless we are talking like a year before Max can fight again, then he'll probably get stripped lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Max/Ortega NEEDS to happen before any fight is made, it sucks Aldo got finished two times in a row by Max, he won't get another shot at 145 belt as long as Max is champ.
> 
> 
> Unless we are talking like a year before Max can fight again, then he'll probably get stripped lol


Totally agree Max vs Ortega needs to happen, but I've seen rumors that Max had a mini-stroke too so who knows. I'm hoping he's healthy and back soon though, dude is a joy to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If the stroke thing is true and dropping so much weight caused it, what are the chances that they say no more 145 and make Max move up?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well it seems like that report from a week back was legit........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023664830513917952










I just hope & pray Eleven Sports will bring HD channels to Sky and don't start throwing cards on Box Office :worried


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











What.A.Shot


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> You are not wrong when you said in the heat of the moment a fighter might just be acting on adrenaline etc but WTF are his corner playing at giving him that instuction? Very amateurish


I think part of it is just that in the position they were in that was the only damaging strike Eddie could throw. And he was probably surprised that the referee stepped in seeing as MMA fighters can poke their opponents eyeball out of their head and the referees just ignore it. Its not often that a referee in MMA actually has the balls to enforce a rule. It was nice to see for a change.



FUN! said:


> JJ just doesn't have KO power at all. I thought Torres could have taken way more risks to turn the fight her way.


Fights like that annoy me. Granted JJ has very, VERY high level striking but Tecia took her best shots and wasnt fazed by any of them. Yet was so hesitant to close the distance. Especially in the third round when she knew she could hurt Joanna but hadn't been hurt by her and that she was losing the fight, not just going for broke was silly.



Zane B said:


> Not interested in Aldo being champ again. It's too bad Conor is never going back to the Featherweight division and Max got a fucking stroke.


How can anyone not root for Aldo? He's a great fighter and stand up guy. Hes resisted the urge to pull a Ferguson and put on some atrociously bad fake persona. It'd be great to see Aldo get back on top. Hes the greatest 145 pounder ever.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024022706596061186
Hopefully Colby doesn't try to bitch out this time


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well I guess we get to see has more relentless pace and pressure.

Pulling for Usman to shut Colby up. His shtick is unbearable.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024022706596061186
> Hopefully Colby doesn't try to bitch out this time


Colby has only just won the interim. His next fight should be for the real title. I wouldn't blame him at all for turning down this fight (if it has been offered)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Colby has only just won the interim. His next fight should be for the real title. I wouldn't blame him at all for turning down this fight (if it has been offered)


He's about to be stripped of that interim title though. Turning down the opportunity to face Woodley at 228 has severely hampered his title aspirations.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby getting absolutely fucked here from all angles. I'm rooting for him if he fights Usman. 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024031574390497280
THE MIDDLEWEIGHT GRAND PRIX IS NEARLY COMPLETE


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> He's about to be stripped of that interim title though. Turning down the opportunity to face Woodley at 228 has severely hampered his title aspirations.


The guy might as a across cunt but everybody else gets leeway for injuries etc (Conor, Max, Khabib, Woodley) to name a few.He only won the title about 6 weeks ago but instead Till who badly missed weight and scored a dubious points win over Wonderboy gets the shot himself. It's typical Dana bs. It is not Colbys fault the UFC have limited options for the 228 main event. Dana has just made any interim title even less irrelevant than it already was


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Giving the title shot to the guy who missed weight BADLY in his last fight is the worst part in all of this


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> The guy might as a across cunt but everybody else gets leeway for injuries etc (Conor, Max, Khabib, Woodley) to name a few.He only won the title about 6 weeks ago but instead Till who badly missed weight and scored a dubious points win over Wonderboy gets the shot himself. It's typical Dana bs. It is not Colbys fault the UFC have limited options for the 228 main event. Dana has just made any interim title even less irrelevant than it already was


They've only got themselves to blame for making Covington vs. dos Anjos an interim fight in the first place when Woodley stated multiple times he'd be able to return during Summer.

But I don't fault them for stripping Covington. You can't have a healthy Champion defending his title while the interim one sits on the sidelines because he decided to get nasal surgery at the worst time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*






How the hell can Garbrandt afford a private jet? :wtf2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024095705454059520
Two dorks who've both been fucked by Dana :dana3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> How the hell can Garbrandt afford a private jet? :wtf2


Probs Urijah who is ballin


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He can afford to charter a private flight - not own one.

I am bloody excited for UFC227. Should be a fantastic night of fights. Something about the previous fight that no one mentions, is that Cody dropped TJ with under ten seconds left in the first round. If that happens with an extra 30 seconds, a fair possibility that Cody defeats TJ. Looking forward to another back and forth battle. Going to lean a bit on Cody to take this time.

DJ should dispose of Cejudo. Cejudo might be much improved from the first fight, but until someone beats Dj, it's hard to pick against him convincingly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024346098188480512


Whats the chances of Khabib/Conor on there?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't know if anyone here watches Dana's Tuesday Contender Series on Fight Pass, but fucking hell do the fights deliver!

Every week, the fights have been fireworks, pretty much all finishes and plenty of contracts handed out.

Tonight was no exception, epic night of fights.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024346098188480512
> 
> 
> Whats the chances of Khabib/Conor on there?


Well both Conor and Khabib are in New York at the moment. And Conor said yesterday that he's close to agreeing to a fight in Las Vegas which would coincide with 229.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Well both Conor and Khabib are in New York at the moment. And Conor said yesterday that he's close to agreeing to a fight in Las Vegas which would coincide with 229.


Yes, yes, and yes :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If we're lucky Conor will be there. If that's the case, might as well do two press conferences. One with just Conor and Khabib, and one with the rest. We all know who people want to hear talk.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nah who cares, it's way more fun when they are all together, otherwise "who the fuck is that guy" would have never happened


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:vincefu CONOR HASN'T FOUGHT IN 627 DAYS AND HAS MOVED *UP* IN THE FUCKING RANKINGS! :vincefu

:vincefu FUCK THIS GOD DAMNED COMPANY! :vincefu​


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lol at anyone who pays attention to the UFC rankings.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> :vincefu CONOR HASN'T FOUGHT IN 627 DAYS AND HAS MOVED *UP* IN THE FUCKING RANKINGS! :vincefu
> 
> :vincefu FUCK THIS GOD DAMNED COMPANY! :vincefu​


Jeeeez chill out man, it's not that deep.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

TJ vs Cody is going to be insane. I hope they break each other down, so when Dominick THE GOAT Cruz comes back he'd feast on their corpses.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

We find out tomorrow if Conor/Khabib is done


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025233303954018304
I see Nate getting the dec.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ohhhhh shiiit. Nate is actually back :banderas


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Poirier vs Nate seems out of left field but makes sense the more you think about it. Easy work for Dustin IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

OH MY GODDDD thats a sexy fight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I wanted Nate to main event a card to see what sort of numbers he draws as I am still not convinced he is anywhere near as big a star as he is made out to be. Dustin wins a UD without being in to much trouble at all


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Also depends which Nate shows up, but I tihkn we going to see a hungry in shape Nate like the one in the Michael Johnson fight. He knows how much is on the line here in winning this fight. 

Think Nate takes this via decision


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Press Conference starting. 


Fully expecting Conor / Khabib announcement.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This should be fun. 

Size difference between Till and Woodley is far more significant than I thought.

Side note: Valentina's so damn hot. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Press Conference starting.
> 
> 
> Fully expecting Conor / Khabib announcement.


Nope lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Nope lol



Yeah they killed that one off quickly. :mj2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nate Diaz in the house! :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

NATE IS IN THE BUILDING 


Quite surreal to see him back tbh


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I really think that Conor / Khabib main events MSG despite Conor saying that they're targeting Vegas. It would make sense for Diaz to accept a fight against Poirier on what could potentially be a record-breaking PPV event for the UFC.





229 is OFFICIAL !!!! Let the hype begin :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*
























:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's not even an exaggeration to say that this will be the most anticipated fight in UFC history.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just hoping Khabib makes it to the dance now. Hard to get too pumped given his track record.

If he does, he gets slept in 2.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ooohhhhhhhhhh laaawwwdddd :banderas :banderas :banderas

A mauling to top all maulings will be delivered on October 6th :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025493747117649920

Nate thinks he's fighting at 229?? :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

They _actually_ used the Bus incident as part of the promotional package :lmao



Talk about taking a huge negative and turning it into an advantage. It's probably the best thing to happen in retrospect.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Classic striker vs grappler match ups are always the most interesting (especially when the grappler is not a guy who just sits on top of his opponents, but has insane top pressure) and the toughest to predict. 

One thing that's a guarantee though, is the fact that this will generate the most PPV buys in UFC history.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025319115576291330


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> Just hoping Khabib makes it to the dance now. Hard to get too pumped given his track record.


Yeah; currently attempting to wind my hype neck in.




Big Irish Balls said:


> If he does, he gets slept in 2.


That's the fight: either Conor finds that spot on his chin fairly early, or Khabib takes him to that place we all know Conor doesn't like to be.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Ooohhhhhhhhhh laaawwwdddd :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> A mauling to top all maulings will be delivered on October 6th :banderas


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Weidman fighting in NY is almost turning into a gimmick at this point.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Weidman probably beats Rockhold in a rematch IMO. At least Rockhold doesn't seem to be pursuing that notion of going to 205. If you're chinny as a MW, moving up to LHW probably isn't the wisest career move.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't know who I want to lose more, Conor for being a scumbag or Khabib because he's overrated as fuck. :justsayin


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Do not think I have ever been so undecided on a fight like I am Conor v Khabib. One day I think Conor is too precise and will sleep him. The next i think of Khabib wrestling with that bear and how easy he has ragged dolled every one of his opponents around with ease.

I will probably change my mind on a daily basis until the fight


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I don't know who I want to lose more, Conor for being a scumbag or Khabib because he's overrated as fuck. :justsayin


How is Khabib even remotely overrated fpalm

He has rag dolled guys like RDA and Barboza around like they are children. What a awful comment that is


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Do not think I have ever been so undecided on a fight like I am Conor v Khabib. One day I think Donor is too precise and will sleep him. The next i think of Khabib wrestling with that bear and how easy he has ragged filled every one of his opponents around with ease.
> 
> I will probably change my mind on a daily basis until the fight


That's the right mindset to have. Anyone who is sure one way or another is kidding themselves.

It's going to be mind-numbing listening to people say over and over "Khabib has to take him down to win," "Conor has to defend the TD to win." This fight will gain a lot of traction and a lot of casuals will start repeating this nonsense too. 

To make any sort of educated prediction, it will require looking much closer at Conor's footwork and specifically how he defends takedowns, and how that matches up with Khabib's entries and his style of wrestling.

I'll be re-watching several of their recent fights soon.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Do not think I have ever been so undecided on a fight like I am Conor v Khabib. One day I think Donor is too precise and will sleep him. The next i think of Khabib wrestling with that bear and how easy he has ragged filled every one of his opponents around with ease.
> 
> I will probably change my mind on a daily basis until the fight


Double edged sword for Khabib. If he charges towards Conor swinging wild hooks and uppercuts like he usually does, he's getting dropped off the counter. If he's too hesitant, he'll get walked down and hurt badly.

His saving grace is the fact that if he gets Conor down, Conor's most likely not getting back up until the round ends. Not saying McGregor will definitely win, but I see an early Conor KO as being more likely than Khabib imposing his will.

Don't mean to sound too corny, but there's a bit of an Ali/Foreman feel to this. The man who left the game on top coming back years later to fight the undefeated, seemingly unstoppable powerhouse. This will be something truly special if the fight holds together.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I got Conor in the fight,l 2nd Rd stoppage. I feel like Khabib will dominate the 1st round, try to stand too long in the 2nd and get clipped.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> Weidman probably beats Rockhold in a rematch IMO. At least Rockhold doesn't seem to be pursuing that notion of going to 205. If you're chinny as a MW, moving up to LHW probably isn't the wisest career move.


Well let's not forget Chris was getting finished too recently.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I got Conor in the fight,l 2nd Rd stoppage. I feel like Khabib will dominate the 1st round, *try to stand too long* in the 2nd and get clipped.


Khabib won't try to stand any longer than it takes for him to set up a takedown. He'll attempt takedown after takedown. This won't be anything like the Iaquinta fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Well let's not forget Chris was getting finished too recently.


True but the Mousasi one was controversial, Yoel is a fucking monster and Chris wasn't himself in the Rockhold fight. Seeing him get through Kelvin (albeit barely) showed he can still hang with the elite. Doubt Rockhold would do the same if matched up with Gastelum.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Khabib won't try to stand any longer than it takes for him to set up a takedown. He'll attempt takedown after takedown. This won't be anything like the Iaquinta fight.


He shouldn't, but ego can do crazy things. I just see him trying to stand with him at some point as he's done it with all his recent opponents since the Michael Johnson fight.


Big Irish Balls said:


> True but the Mousasi one was controversial, Yoel is a fucking monster and Chris wasn't himself in the Rockhold fight. Seeing him get through Kelvin (albeit barely) showed he can still hang with the elite. Doubt Rockhold would do the same if matched up with Gastelum.


Chris was himself in the Rockhold fight he just got mauled at the end. This one is a tough one because both have been injury prone and both seem on a down turn.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> How is Khabib even remotely overrated? He has rag dolled guys like RDA and Barboza around like they are children.


Wow! A whole 2 guys! To me he's like Justin Gaethje. Undefeated outside of UFC, but unlike Justin, Khabib hasn't faced the top guys of the division. Gaethje had to fight Eddie and Poirier back to back. Khabib faught.....Michael "50/50" Johnson and Al "No. 11" Iaquinta LET'S PUT A BELT ON HIM! I've never seen a guy face so few top contenders and get e-blown as hard as Khabib. Anybody can have a "monster record" when they fight 3 bums a night in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Rockhold looks broken to me since left hook Larry landed. He was nearly dropped in the Branch fight and just looked so timid v Joel. Wiedman confidence will be right up after the Kelvin win


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> He shouldn't, but ego can do crazy things. I just see him trying to stand with him at some point as he's done it with all his recent opponents since the Michael Johnson fight.


Against MJ and Barboza he didn't really spend a whole lot of time on the feet. The Iaquinta fight was different, because he clearly didn't respect Al's power or ability to hurt him.

Khabib may very well lose, but it won't be because he will intentionally spend too much time on the feet.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Khabib hasn't faced the top guys of the division.


Barboza is a fixture in the top 5 of the division and RDA was a champion.

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib has pretty much confirmed this will be a takedown fest, he wants to be on his feet for as little time as possible.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Still can't believe Nate doesn't know what card he's fighting on


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Barboza is a fixture in the top 5 of the division and RDA was a champion.
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself.


Barboza was never truly elite.

Yeah, Khabib mauled RDA and it was very impressive. Doesn't mean he's not overrated though. This is the same guy who still has that 0 at the end of his record purely because of a terrible judging call in his UFC debut against Gleison Tibeau.

Not saying Khabib isn't a great fighter, he absolutely is, but way too many people have been acting like him smashing McGregor is a foregone conclusion ever since this fight has been rumoured. He's never fought anyone on McGregor's level.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Wow! A whole 2 guys! To me he's like Justin Gaethje. Undefeated outside of UFC, but unlike Justin, Khabib hasn't faced the top guys of the division. Gaethje had to fight Eddie and Poirier back to back. Khabib faught.....Michael "50/50" Johnson and Al "No. 11" Iaquinta LET'S PUT A BELT ON HIM! I've never seen a guy face so few top contenders and get e-blown as hard as Khabib. Anybody can have a "monster record" when they fight 3 bums a night in the middle of nowhere.


RDA and Barbosa bums? The same Johnson who has beat Tony and Dustin. The same Iaquinta who has wins over Masvidal and Kevin Lee. You really do talk some BS of the highest order sometimes. Khabib has beat all of them guys never even remotely been in trouble once without even coming close to even losing a round

Till has got a title shot off one controversial points win over Wonderboy. Cody got a title shot off one win over Cruz. Francis got a title shot off one win against Reem. Ray Borg got a title shot off beating nobody. None of them faced more than one top contender before getting a title shot. Khabib was far more deserving than any of them guys to get his shot at the strap


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> Barboza was never truly elite.
> 
> Yeah, Khabib mauled RDA and it was very impressive. Doesn't mean he's not overrated though. This is the same guy who still has that 0 at the end of his record purely because of a terrible judging call in his UFC debut against Gleison Tibeau.
> 
> Not saying Khabib isn't a great fighter, he absolutely is, but way too many people have been acting like him smashing McGregor is a foregone conclusion ever since this fight has been rumoured. He's never fought anyone on McGregor's level.


There are people acting like McGregor KOing Khabib is a foregone conclusion as well. I guess that makes McGregor overrated too.

None of that shit matters. It's not like people are unanimously claiming Khabib is the GOAT or something. He's rated exactly where he should be by analysts and knowledgeable fans.

These guys are both elite mixed martial artists and this will be a great fight. Anyone denying this is delusional.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think DX-Superkick is more talking about how some talk about how unbeatable Khabib is despite the fact that Khabib has a glaring weakness on the feet. 

Eventually like any other specialist he's going to need to answer the question of what he does when his bread and butter doesn't work. What happens when the fight comes where he's not taking his opponent down at will. All great fighters get questioned. Folk questioned Jones chin, DC's striking, Conor's ability against a wrestler then his cardio.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I think DX-Superkick is more talking about how some talk about how unbeatable Khabib is despite the fact that Khabib has a glaring weakness on the feet.


I don't know of anyone who has seen him fight who doesn't acknowledge that his stand up is a huge weakness. Literally not one person.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Barboza is a fixture in the top 5 of the division and RDA was a champion.


Edson "I Kicked Terry Etim 6 Years Ago" Barboza? He still lossed to Cowboy, Lee, Johnson and Tony. He wins 2 loses 1. He's inconsistent. :shrug

The RDA fight was before RDA was champion. He's grown and gotten better since.

What has Khabib done lately? People love to go back YEARS to shine Khabib, but what has he done in the last 4 years?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I don't know of anyone who has seen him fight who doesn't acknowledge that his stand up is a huge weakness. Literally not one person.


Usually followed by the caveat of "people are so scared of his grappling that his striking doesn't need to be world class" or something along those lines.

Not the case in this fight. He better have a plan to close the distance and do it quickly.

The Khabib dick-riding among the hardcore MMA community is pretty ridiculous at times.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Edson "I Kicked Terry Etim 6 Years Ago" Barboza? He still lossed to Cowboy, Lee, Johnson and Tony. He wins 2 loses 1. He's inconsistent. :shrug
> 
> The RDA fight was before RDA was champion. He's grown and gotten better since.
> 
> What has Khabib done lately? People love to go back YEARS to shine Khabib, but what has he done in the last 4 years?


What he's done in the past doesn't go away because it doesn't fit your narrative. He's beaten top guys. He has dominated everyone else.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> What he's done in the past doesn't go away because it doesn't fit your narrative. He's beaten top guys. He has dominated everyone else.


He's beaten one top guy, singular. That being RDA, before Rafael was the monster that he went on to become.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> Usually followed by the caveat of "people are so scared of his grappling that his striking doesn't need to be world class" or something along those lines.
> 
> Not the case in this fight. He better have a plan to close the distance and do it quickly.
> 
> The Khabib dick-riding among the hardcore MMA community is pretty ridiculous at times.


"people are so scared of Conor's striking that his grappling doesn't need to be world class"

We can do this all day, but it's silly.

Anyone denying that each of these guys are high level fighters, and top 2-3 in the division, are delusional.

All you are doing by downplaying Khabib is making Conor's win seem like less of an accomplishment, should he be victorious.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor could well sleep Khabib in the 1st just as Khabib could take him down and maul the shit out of him. I just don't know. I personally have never seen anything from Khabib to suggest he is overrated. The guy is a fucking beast and manhandles opponents like they are from 2 weight divisions lighter

People should not let their dislike for somebody cloud their judgement of the said persons fighting ability


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Conor could well sleep Khabib in the 1st just as Khabib could talk him down and mail the shit out of him. I just don't know. I personally have never seen anything from Khabib to suggest he is overrated. The guy is a fucking beast and manhandles opponents like they are from 2 weight divisions lighter
> 
> People should not let their dislike for somebody cloud their judgement of the said persons fighting ability


Casual fans.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib would drag RDA around like a toy if they fought today too, don't tell me the RDA that turned up against Colby has a shot against Khabib. Khabib would do what Colby did, only more dominant. 

Don't forget the manner in which Khabib wins his fights, it's utter beast like. There's no back and forth, he wins every round. Every. Single. Round. No one does that in the UFC today. His hype is very much warranted.

Where's this ideas that everyone thinks Khabib is unbeatable coming from? I've seen countless people saying Conor sleeps him, its probably 60/40 in Khabib's favour from what I've seen. And it was about 50/50 against Ferguson too before that fight was cancelled.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Casual fans.


People who use "casual fan" as an insult in an MMA discussion are the neckbeard internet atheists of the MMA world.

Come on dude, no need to be a twat.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> People who use "casual fan" as an insult in an MMA discussion are the neckbeard internet atheists of the MMA world.
> 
> Come on dude, no need to be a twat.


Anyone who tries to downplay either of these two fighters is not a knowledgeable fan. Analyzing match ups and talking about certain weaknesses is valid. Making outrageous claims like "this guy is overrated, he hasn't beaten anybody" is casual fan type shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> What he's done in the past doesn't go away because it doesn't fit your narrative. He's beaten top guys. He has dominated everyone else.


It's not a narrative though. It's reality. Jon Jones' level of competition increased with time. Khabib on the other hand.....his competition really didn't. Who is......Horcher? And on top of that, he only fights once every year and half to two years.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> People who use "casual fan" as an insult in an MMA discussion are the neckbeard internet atheists of the MMA world.
> 
> Come on dude, no need to be a twat.


it's a fact sometimes though, casual fans in MMA are generally fucking morons


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Anyone who tries to downplay either of these two fighters is not a knowledgeable fan. Analyzing match ups and talking about certain weaknesses is valid. Making outrageous claims like "this guy is overrated, he hasn't beaten anybody" is casual fan type shit.


Nobody's saying Khabib is shit. All I'm saying is that his record doesn't truly reflect the reputation he has among most "hardcore" fans, in particular the ones who use phrases like "casual fan" to dismiss another fan's point of view.

If you're accepting that both guys have the potential to beat the other, then good for you, that's the correct position to hold. Just don't be upset when it's pointed out that Khabib's 26-0 isn't as scary a stat as it seems at first glance.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> it's a fact sometimes though, casual fans in MMA are generally fucking morons


Key word being sometimes. Hardly applies to any of this thread's regulars.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib is no Chad Mendes lol. Conor is about to get destroyed. Mark my words. He not only loses but will get embarrassed.

you can quote me after the fight and say your apologies for doubting Khabib the Great.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> It's not a narrative though. It's reality. Jon Jones' level of competition increased with time. Khabib on the other hand.....his competition really didn't. Who is......Horcher? And on top of that, he only fights once every year and half to two years.


Jon Jones level of testosterone and juicing more than likely increased at the same time also

You are going on saying Khabibs level of opponent has been shit etc yet you are the main guy on this forum constantly pulling your pisser over Mighty Mouse who's last 3 fights have been against Tim Elliot, Wilson Reis and Ray fucking Borg

:trumpout


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

haha this fight has already created such divide in this thread. LOVE IT!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't even want to try and formulate a prediction. I mean the discrepancy that both fighters' strengths have over the other (standing / ground) is glaring. 


The only thing that I'll say is that Khabib has gotten really efficient at closing the distance and dominating the pace. His fight with Barboza is proof of this; He got up in his face, kept the pressure and prevented Barboza from using his kicks. Khabib is also noticably better with his cardio, so the long game might go in his favor especially if he can drain Conor on the ground.


Conor is unorthodox which makes him more unpredictable than Barboza. He has a way of throwing you off your game and he's calm as fuck, so that might be enough to put Khabib in doubt and force him to revise his gameplan as the fight is happening.


It's a tough fight to predict. I doubt that it'll last very long, though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Jon Jones level of testosterone and juicing more than likely increased at the same time also
> 
> You are going on saying Khabibs level of opponent has been shit etc yet you are the main guy on this forum constantly pulling your pisser over Mighty Mouse who's last 3 fights have been against Tim Elliot, Wilson Reis and Ray fucking Borg


I was talking about Jones' opponents, not Jones himself. Learn to comprehend what you read. Bader, Rua, Rampage, Machida, Rashad, Vitor, Gus and DC are all guys Jones would have to face. His level of competition was there and he didn't duck anyone or get favorable match ups. Title or not, he'd face the best guys in his division. Khabib CANNOT SAY THAT! Khabib has not faced an Eddie, Kevin, Dustin or Tony. These guys were there the whole time and he didn't face any of them.

Jesus Fucking Christ.... Mighty Mouse has beaten everyone the division has to offer. He hasn't ducked anyone or been given favorable match ups. It's not his fault that he stopped growing at 5 feet tall. 1 to 10, he's beat them all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDxvapNnRa8






At 2:42 Schaub is saying what I'm trying to get you guys to see. Nail on the head from Schaub!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*66 days*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

McGregor better to knock out Khabib ASASP because everybody saw how a 2 weeks notice Mendes exposed his lack of skills on the floor 

Khabib gonna maul Conor like the bear did on Di Caprio in The Revenant and that's no some hate/love groupie shit that's just fact... Shit is probably going to be ugly


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Everybody calm down because I got three words for you:

Ti. Ra. Masu.

I'll start getting excited when the walk-outs begin. (This is a lie.)


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BornBad said:


> McGregor better to knock out Khabib ASASP because everybody saw how a 2 weeks notice Mendes exposed his lack of skills on the floor
> 
> Khabib gonna maul Conor like the bear did on Di Caprio in The Revenant and that's no some hate/love groupie shit that's just fact... Shit is probably going to be ugly


And now we have an example of someone going way too far the other way.

Conor's grappling is far from non-existent. Mendes didn't do much to him from the top position, and Conor had a nice sweep against Nate, a BJJ black belt, in their first fight. He also showed some nice TDD against Eddie.

Having said that, it's fair to acknowledge that Khabib has demolished much better grapplers than Conor.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm just happy we're getting Conor back in the cage. Not going to lie, for a long time, I was skeptical about McGregor's MMA future. Seemed comfortable being a dad, living off his Mayweather money, and living off endorsements and any other business ventures. 

I thought if we saw Conor McGregor came back to the Octagon, it'd be a one-off huge payday in a couple of years, maybe when he had blown through a good chunk of his millions. Thought he'd be used in a similar vein to Brock, returning after years away to move the needle and line everyone's pockets including his own.

People shit on McGregor, but coming straight back at the top, against someone that is a stylistic nightmare like Khabib, that deserves some respect. Yeah, Khabib's record is a little misleading, and he's not the most active fighter in the world, but looking at his most legit wins over RDA, Barboza, Johnson and Iaquinta... it could give Conor fits for sure.

More than anything else, McGregor vs. Khabib will be a massive spectacle. I love it.

----------

Lost in amongst the McGregor/Khabib hype... we have UFC 227 tomorrow! It's a bit of a one fight card for me. Can't wait to see TJ vs. Cody. There's always one fighter, that despite being a bit of a dick, you can't help but like. For me, that's Cody Garbrandt. He's a hothead and not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I love his style and root for him in a lot of his fights. The first meeting was fireworks and I expect more of the same here.

Mighty Mouse will keep smashing records. I think Cejudo's improved a lot, but nowhere near enough to best the flyweight king. He goes the distance this time.

The rest of the card... eh. Want to see Cub Swanson get back on track with a statement victory. I like watching Thiago Santos and Brett Johns. Marlon Vera too. The rest of the fighters, I'm indifferent on, or I don't know who they are. I watch most of the fights and never miss an entire show, so odds are I've seen them and they just didn't make enough of an impression to stand out in the 2018 incarnation of the UFC, where the roster is bloated to fuck. I kinda wish UFC would half their roster and launch a feeder promotion of sorts, like WEC used to be.

Anyway, I'm rambling a little, time to get some sleep. Here's predictions:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Everyone made weight. :sodone



I've come to expect last minute shenanigans with every PPV card nowadays, so this is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

^We wasted a clean run on a card that nobody gives a shit about 










Main event and Swanson/Moicano. Other fights let's wait and see


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Whoa whoa whoa. Let's not criticize DJ here. He cannot create elite competition, he can only go out and defeat the men before him. Which he has. Plus, it's hypocritical. If he lost Ray Borg, they slam him for losing to him. But he beats as he should and he still gets slammed. Unfair to have it both ways. DJ is one of the greatest champions in UFC history. 

Super excited for these fights. No idea who to take in Conor vs Khabib. Dustin vs NAte should be a fierce battle for 15 minutes. Pumped for Woodley vs Till, good hype there. Even Brunson and The Last Stylebender should be exciting. Great fights.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I can't knock DJ for his opposition but I can knock him for ducking TJ.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I got TJ by KO but i hope Cody wins and then DJ by Sub


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I can't knock DJ for his opposition but I can knock him for ducking TJ.


Do you knock GSP for ducking Silva?
Do you knock Silva for ducking Jones?
Do you knock Aldo for not going up to 155?

And I'll say this till you all face the facts. When Cody won the belt, DJ offered to fight him, Champion vs Champion. Dana/UFC told him outright, "No. Small fighters don't sell. You're facing Ray Borg." DJ tried to make a super fight happen and UFC threw every excuse they could at him. He tried to open the doors and make a fight happen and for some reason you guys never wanna acknowledge that fact or you conveniently develop amnesia. I wonder why it's so easy for you guys to persecute DJ but not Silva, GSP and Aldo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BornBad said:


> McGregor better to knock out Khabib ASASP because everybody saw how a 2 weeks notice Mendes exposed his lack of skills on the floor
> 
> Khabib gonna maul Conor like the bear did on Di Caprio in The Revenant and that's no some hate/love groupie shit that's just fact... Shit is probably going to be ugly


McGregor also had no knees in that fight either. It's documented.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Do you knock GSP for ducking Silva?
> Do you knock Silva for ducking Jones?
> Do you knock Aldo for not going up to 155?


Yep. But I also acknowledge that all of them had better divisions than him and always new challengers so there was at least some excuse for them. DJ is okay to go through the same guys twice to pad his record more.



DX-Superkick said:


> And I'll say this till you all face the facts. When Cody won the belt, DJ offered to fight him, Champion vs Champion. Dana/UFC told him outright, "No. Small fighters don't sell. You're facing Ray Borg." DJ tried to make a super fight happen and UFC threw every excuse they could at him. He tried to open the doors and make a fight happen and for some reason you guys never wanna acknowledge that fact or you conveniently develop amnesia. I wonder why it's so easy for you guys to persecute DJ but not Silva, GSP and Aldo.


Apparently DJ sees Cody as a better match up for him stylistically cause he is acting like a bitch when its about TJ. Fucking guy was OK to come down to his weight, yet he still ducked.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Yep. But I also acknowledge that all of them had better divisions than him and always knew guys challengers so there was at least some excuse for them. DJ is okay to go through the same guys twice to pad his record more.
> 
> Apparently DJ sees Cody as a better match up for him stylistically cause he is acting like a bitch when its about TJ. Fucking guy was OK to come down to his weight, yet he still ducked.


You not knowing his challengers is an indictment on UFC's lack of effective marketing. Other than acting like a buffoon at a conference with some over the top gimmick, how do fighters get noticed? Winning fights. But that doesn't seem to make a difference to guys like you. But I guess you'll take any _excuse_ you can get.

"Stylistically" my ass! Cody was the king and DJ threw out the challenge. Plus, if you'll care to remember, and not develop amnesia, DJ said he'd happily fight TJ. TJ just had to have a fight at 125 to prove he can make the weight. That's a completely reasonable ask of DJ as the champion. There was no ducking. You can't duck someone that's not in your division. Bisping refusing to fight Yoel after burning his flag, THAT is ducking.

"Bitch" "Fucking guy" Why are you so angry at him? What about DJ gets some of you so......hateful.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The only real ducking is fucking GDR agaisnt Cyborg. 



UFC wanted Bisping to fight Henderson in England, of course hes gonna take that. Same with Till. Blame UFC


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Maaan this fucking card. Getting up for the last 3 fights at 4am ughh. Cody/TJ will make it worth it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> You not knowing his challengers is an indictment on UFC's lack of effective marketing. Other than acting like a buffoon at a conference with some over the top gimmick, how do fighters get noticed? Winning fights. But that doesn't seem to make a difference to guys like you. But I guess you'll take any _excuse_ you can get.


I didn't say I don't know his previous challengers. You made that up. How anyone cannot know anyway? To guys like me? Chillax dude.



DX-Superkick said:


> "Stylistically" my ass! Cody was the king and DJ threw out the challenge. Plus, if you'll care to remember, and not develop amnesia, DJ said he'd happily fight TJ. TJ just had to have a fight at 125 to prove he can make the weight. That's a completely reasonable ask of DJ as the champion. There was no ducking. You can't duck someone that's not in your division. Bisping refusing to fight Yoel after burning his flag, THAT is ducking.
> 
> "Bitch" "Fucking guy" Why are you so angry at him? What about DJ gets some of you so......hateful.


He was going to get his biggest paycheck against TJ anyway. I respect him on how he stood his ground back then against Dana but he could easily accept the fight, beat TJ and spoil their party. Just like how Stipe spoiled Ngannou party.

''Bitch'' was for DJ cause he is ducking TJ. You can't duck somebody who is not from your division but you can duck somebody who is down to get to your division just to face you. Which is what DJ did. I don't have to hate somebody to call them bitch and I certainly don't feel anything of sorts about DJ. He is harmless over there in his lil kingdom. ''Fucking guy'' was for TJ as you could have understand from the rest of the sentence.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I didn't say I don't know his previous challengers. You made that up. How anyone cannot know anyway? To guys like me? Chillax dude.
> 
> He was going to get his biggest paycheck against TJ anyway. I respect him on how he stood his ground back then against Dana but he could easily accept the fight, beat TJ and spoil their party. Just like how Stipe spoiled Ngannou party.
> 
> ''Bitch'' was for DJ cause he is ducking TJ. You can't duck from somebody who is not from your division but you can duck somebody who is down to get to your division just to face you.


You said, "at least I knew guys challengers," implying you don't know DJ's challengers. That's how I read it.

How can Champion vs Champion be a lesser check than TJ?


What N'Gannou party?​

He said he'd fight the guy. He can't duck the guy when he said he's willing to fight him. Why is it a bridge too far for him to prove he can make weight?

But I'm done with this for now. I realize you can't see past your own admitted bias.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

You are Pissing against the wind with DX were DJ is concerned. The guy is totally deluded

I have never said DJ is anything but a ridiculously good fighter. Only a fool would claim he is not but the facts are you can not have a pop at other fighters for the quality of their opponents then try and claim the opposite for DJ. I don't care if he has cleaned out his division 5 times over. The division is shit and always has been. His level of opposition for a long time now has been average at best, he can smash them all another 20 times but it won't change anything. He has never faced a top quality opponent since he had the strap

Just because Dj claimed he wanted the Cody fight does not mean it is true. In fact I do not believe that for one second he wanted that fight. The only evidence we have to go off is the fact that we know he was offered T J fight and we know he completely shit out and wanted none of it. 

Without doubt DJ is a top top quality fighter but he appears to want nothing to do with legit challenges.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> You said, "at least I knew guys challengers," implying you don't know DJ's challengers. That's how I read it.
> 
> How can Champion vs Champion be a lesser check than TJ?
> 
> ...


That was a typo, I meant to write ''new'' and edited afterwards.

After Cody fight declined the biggest and the best option was TJ. That was the logical route, yet he chose the easier fight to break the record.

UFC was clearly behind Ngannou and wanted him to crush Stipe to create this new phenom. Stipe stopped that. Stipe might be the most disrespected champion ever yet he took the fight, beat the guy and then called out everyone and everything. DJ could easily done this.

Good day to you sir, you are obviously emotional.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

ALEX FUCKING PEREZ


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Do you knock GSP for ducking Silva?
> Do you knock Silva for ducking Jones?
> Do you knock Aldo for not going up to 155?
> 
> And I'll say this till you all face the facts. When Cody won the belt, DJ offered to fight him, Champion vs Champion. Dana/UFC told him outright, "No. Small fighters don't sell. You're facing Ray Borg." DJ tried to make a super fight happen and UFC threw every excuse they could at him. He tried to open the doors and make a fight happen and for some reason you guys never wanna acknowledge that fact or you conveniently develop amnesia. I wonder why it's so easy for you guys to persecute DJ but not Silva, GSP and Aldo.


GSP would have been small for 185. He had to spend a lot of time putting on legit muscle to get big enough for that weight class, and it still wasn't ideal. So I wouldn't call it ducking him. I would definitely knock him if GSP refused to fight Silva if Silva offered to come down to 170, which is what TJ is doing.

DJ is totally ducking TJ by asking for FAR more money than he's worth. It's absurd. He'd rather fight people that aren't much of a challenge for him, and then complain that he doesn't get paid enough lol. Guess what, when you aren't charismatic and don't step up, you aren't going to make casual fans care about you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I’m not sure DJ ducked TJ. My guess is that DJ wanted his fair share of the payday and the UFC told him to jog on. 

If there a link saying he indeed did duck, I’d like to see it. I’ll admit I’m wrong if that was the case. 

Munhoz vs Johns was wild on the prelims. Johns has the heart of a lion.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Any bro's have a stream?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



El Conquistador said:


> Any bro's have a stream?


http://buffstreamz.com/watch/mma-21.php



Mikey Damage said:


> I’m not sure DJ ducked TJ. My guess is that DJ wanted his fair share of the payday and the UFC told him to jog on.
> 
> If there a link saying he indeed did duck, I’d like to see it. I’ll admit I’m wrong if that was the case.
> 
> Munhoz vs Johns was wild on the prelims. Johns has the heart of a lion.


He wanted more than his fair share. He was saying he wanted something like 7 figures to fight TJ. DJ isn't a draw. None of his fights are worth close to half of that lol. He has to know he isn't popular enough to get that much, so it's definitely ducking.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was a weird fight lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man Thiago Santos and Brad Tavares seem like they been in the same gatekeeper to the top ten position forever lol. Reminds me of Sam Stout and Spencer Fisher almost.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't get the knock on DJ not fighting TJ, he said he would fight TJ if he A. got paid regardless of if TJ missed weight B. TJ proves he can make 125. That seems like fair reasoning, there's no guarantee TJ can make the weight. I mean we've seen Anthony Pettis go down and still miss weight for a title fight.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anybody else find it funny that they are talking about a new generation in the women's strawweight division when the champion literally just turned 26 like a month ago?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Anybody else find it funny that they are talking about a new generation in the women's strawweight division when the champion literally just turned 26 like a month ago?


Yeah lol, but I guess with how swiftly skills changed from Ronda era to Nunes they may not be too hyperbolic lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Very impressive win by JJ Aldrich


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah lol, but I guess with how swiftly skills changed from Ronda era to Nunes they may not be too hyperbolic lol


Unlike Ronda, Rose is a complete fighter. She's arguably the best striker in the division after beating JJ in what was essentially a 5 round kickboxing match, and the majority of her wins have come by submission. So, she's a great athlete who is great on the feet and the ground lol.

*Edit* Also, for the "new generation" stuff, Viana is 26 and Aldrich is 25 lol. The fight was entertaining, but I can't see either of them ever being good enough to be contenders. Aldrich is not athletic enough and seems to have benefited quite a bit from where she trains, and omg Viana would get absolutely destroyed with that striking by a lot of the higher ranked women.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Renato ran right through Cub


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Unlike Ronda, Rose is a complete fighter. She's arguably the best striker in the division after beating JJ in what was essentially a 5 round kickboxing match, and the majority of her wins have come by submission. So, she's a great athlete who is great on the feet and the ground lol.


She is complete, but if during the Ronda era the women were kinda in the Royce/Shamrock specialist days, maybe Roses era is like that GSP era of first complete fighters, and next up is that Jones era of women.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Idk who I want to win, it like fresh blood at flyweight, but also would like to see how far DJ can take the title record


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

While we are on the topic of overrated fighters step forward Mr Cub Swanson. He just got dropped hard with a fucking jab :lmao

Never really impressed me at all


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> She is complete, but if during the Ronda era the women were kinda in the Royce/Shamrock specialist days, maybe Roses era is like that GSP era of first complete fighters, and next up is that Jones era of women.


So, you're saying Rose is the GSP of the Women's Strawweight Division?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> So, you're saying Rose is the GSP of the Women's Strawweight Division?


Sort of, I think like GSP she's showing that step up from the previous generation in being a complete fighter. Of course she has to dominate for a while to get GSP status fully though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DJ is so fucking quick man


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cejudo eating head kicks like candy

His ankle looked gone for a moment there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Cejudo eating head kicks like candy
> 
> His ankle looked gone for a moment there


Hell yeah glad it worked out, nobody wanted to see the fight end on a fluke ankle injury


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is a great fight.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cejudo has read DJ like a book here. What a long way he's come since that first fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

POSSIBLY 2-2. But more like 3-1 DJ going into the final round


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Flip a coin on the co-main....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think DJ won it, but I can see the argument for Henry on takedowns. Glad I'm not a judge for this


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

FOTY contender for sure. Holy shit!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well damn!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*AND NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> POSSIBLY 2-2. But more like 3-1 DJ going into the final round


Not a chance, DJ lost the first 3 rounds. His low kicks did little damage overall and Henry was clearly having more success upstairs and with the takedowns.

Well done to Cejudo. Not the most convincing win, but still, he just managed to beat DJ, end his streak, and take his title. He has improved so much since their first bout and this is just reward for it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So who’s the GOAT now? 

Daniel Cormier?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wow, and to think that he probably dethroned DJ with a fucked up ankle.



Congrats Cejudo :clap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Seems crazy, but man ready this rubber match will be fire


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fuck me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Killmonger said:


> So who’s the GOAT now?
> 
> Daniel Cormier?


Jones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Psychosocial said:


> Not a chance, DJ lost the first 3 rounds. His low kicks did little damage overall and Henry was clearly having more success upstairs and with the takedowns.
> 
> Well done to Cejudo. Not the most convincing win, but still, he just managed to beat DJ, end his streak, and take his title. He has improved so much since their first bout and this is just reward for it.


ok expert. 






















Cejudo's takedowns are beautiful.







*


WE AIN'T DONE YET. TJ/CODY 2 *


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Had it 3-2 for MM but could see it the other way too. Cejudo calling out Cody/TJ tho...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So everyone wants to be a double champ now?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Take downs especially when barely any work is done on the ground in the UFC hold far to much weight

DJ landed the cleaner shots all fight and done far more damage

Congrats to Henry but I thought DJ was the clear winner of that fight

Props to Henry for calling out the winner of TJ, Cody though. Even he knows how shit that flyweight division is


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If there's any fight that can top this classic, it's Dillashaw / Garbrandt 2. Anticipation is at a FEVER PITCH. :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Sort of, I think like GSP she's showing that step up from the previous generation in being a complete fighter. Of course she has to dominate for a while to get GSP status fully though


Yeah, her career is an interesting one. Thrown into deep waters so young, already fighting for the championship at 22. I actually feel like they had a similar fight too that they would have won otherwise that they lost due to personal problems. The Serra fight that GSP lost because of his dad dying days prior, and Rose losing that split decision to Karolina because of Barry hitting rock bottom with his drug & alcohol issues.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Had it 3-2 for MM but could see it the other way too. Cejudo calling out Cody/TJ tho...


Cejudo better get the same shit Woodley got for "trying to pick money fights when there's deserving contenders and he's not a draw".


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> ok expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? So because I disagree with you and state why, instead of rebutting, you resort to a comment like "ok expert"? Pretty weak dude.

There is no way anyone can judge that DJ won any of the first 3 rounds, unless they're fan boys. The first one was pretty close, but Cejudo clearly did more damage to his upper body and along with the takedowns easily took the 2nd and 3rd rounds.

It was really tight, but I think Henry edged it. DJ just lacked in the offensive department tonight, but credit Cejudo for shutting him down well.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Understand the decision but I had it scored for Mighty Mouse and it is interesting that was enough to dethrone such a long-term champ in the judges' eyes (though I suppose each fight should be judged independently of such psychological factors). 

Seemed like judges overvalued takedowns/ empty top control to me when DJ did more sizable damage throughout, but honestly, that was a good fight and props to Cejudo for on the books being the man to navigate the Mighty Mouse flyweight maze. Definately rematch worthy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Psychosocial said:


> What? So because I disagree with you and state why, instead of rebutting, you resort to a comment like "ok expert"? Pretty weak dude.
> 
> There is no way anyone can judge that DJ won any of the first 3 rounds, unless they're fan boys. The first one was pretty close, but Cejudo clearly did more damage to his upper body and along with the takedowns easily took the 2nd and 3rd rounds.
> 
> It was really tight, but I think Henry edged it. DJ just lacked in the offensive department tonight, but credit Cejudo for shutting him down well.


Not going to bother lol. Just hoep you'll never be a MMA judge, we have enough shit ones


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well, of course it's rematch worthy lol. Even if he got dominated and KO'd in the first, he was an 11 time defending champion. The fact that it was a split decision should pretty much guarantee even a first time champion a rematch.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Well, of course it's rematch worthy lol. Even if he got dominated and KO'd in the first, he was an 11 time defending champion. The fact that it was a split decision should pretty much guarantee even a first time champion a rematch.


Fair enough I guess I mean I'd like to see the trilogy poor wording :maury


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol, I mean, it's just a mandatory thing for a long reigning champion. If Joanna got an immediate rematch after getting ass blasted very non competitive fashion in the first match against Rose, pretty sure DJ will get one after a split decision loss.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Sheesh that killed Cody off as long as TJ as champ. I just hope Cruz doesn't get the next shot. TJ vs Moraes is the fight to make


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

incredible


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If Cody was Chris Weidman Herb would've let him die


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cody was literally staying still in the pocket. And this is the difference in their reach. That inch and a half is exactly how far off Cody was. In BOTH fights.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Team Alpha Male and Urijah should really be regretting letting Ludwig and TJ go


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

TJ vs Cruz for GOAT status


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

TJ wins :mark

Cody deserved it after refusing to touch gloves.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Did he learn anything from the first fight?...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DJ will almost certainly get the first title shot, but he might not get it right away due to the challenge after the fight. The bigger money fight is with TJ, especially since we know DJ is favored in a rematch AND we know damn well he wouldn't move up for a 135 super fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Team Alpha Male and Urijah should really be regretting letting Ludwig and TJ go


As if you can force people who want to leave, stay.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cody making the same mistake twice :lol TJ really gets too him so much.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



MC 16 said:


> Cody making the same mistake twice :lol TJ really gets too him so much.


 His chin is pretty weak too tbh.

TJ rocked him a couple of times in the first before getting the finish.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Same mistake from Cody two fights in a row. He just stands and starts swinging. Wanted him to win but he's now got a loooong way to go for another shot at the title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can someone fill me in with the beef between TJ and Team Alpha Male, is it legit or is just to sell matches and PPVs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> Can someone fill me in with the beef between TJ and Team Alpha Male, is it legit or is just to sell matches and PPVs.


It was very legit. Theres plenty of videos online that details the whole rivalry


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What happened to the head movement and footwork from the Cruz fight?

TJ literally threw the same counter right 3 times and it dropped him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What happened to the Cody that fought Cruz? The emotions that TJ brings out of him coupled with his hot head style of fighting equals very low fight IQ. If he came in like he did with Cruz he would have done sooo much better. Dude can't control his emotions.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cody has very little punch resistance. As soon as he gets touched his legs are going, he done nothing different from the first fight also, long way back for him to the title now


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I want to see TJ vs Cruz rematch so bad


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> DJ will almost certainly get the first title shot, but he might not get it right away due to the challenge after the fight. The bigger money fight is with TJ, especially since we know DJ is favored in a rematch AND we know damn well he wouldn't move up for a 135 super fight.


Isn't this exactly what everyone crucified Woodley over? Winning the belt and calling for a super/money fight?



Emperor said:


> Can someone fill me in with the beef between TJ and Team Alpha Male, is it legit or is just to sell matches and PPVs.


Snakes man....snakes.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> What happened to the Cody that fought Cruz? The emotions that TJ brings out of him coupled with his hot head style of fighting equals very low fight IQ. If he came in like he did with Cruz he would have done sooo much better. Dude can't control his emotions.


It's just a bad match up for Cody, because TJ has him figured out and has the tools to beat him. TJ fought smart and was patient, but unlike Cruz, he was willing to go forward and punish Cody when he was throwing sloppy hooks. TJ is a much better finisher than Cruz, too.

Having said that, as great as TJ is, I think that Cruz is a bad match up for him. I'd still take Cruz if they were to fight again.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> What happened to the Cody that fought Cruz? The emotions that TJ brings out of him coupled with his hot head style of fighting equals very low fight IQ. If he came in like he did with Cruz he would have done sooo much better. Dude can't control his emotions.



I think that Cruz himself said it best; Cody trained for so long to beat Cruz, he became obsessed with it because of the pressure that TAM was putting on him. TAM has been trying to figure out the Cruz puzzle for years.


Enter TJ which is another animal with a different skillset. I don't think that Cody put _as_ much work in figuring out TJ in the same way that he figured out Cruz.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Isn't this exactly what everyone crucified Woodley over? Winning the belt and calling for a super/money fight?
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes man....snakes.


MMA fans and consistency..... don't go well together.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Emperor said:


> Can someone fill me in with the beef between TJ and Team Alpha Male, is it legit or is just to sell matches and PPVs.


Urijah Faber brought in this guy Duane Ludwig to be a new striking coach for the T.A.M. Ludwig got Chad Mendes on a knock out streak then got TJ to the bantamweight title. Urijah and Ludwig then had a falling out. TJ decided to split his time between T.A.M and Ludwig which got Urijah and by extension T.A.M got salty that TJ their first UFC champion chose to kept in contat with Duane Ludwig. 

Since then Urijah and members of T.A.M have accused him on purposefully injuring folk and teaching them how to use steroids (a Cody gem), which apparently wasn't a problem until he left. Also credit to Conor McGregor for fanning the flames, he called Dillashaw a snake for training with Ludwig over them on the Ultimate Fighter Conor and Urijah coached on


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Urijah Faber brought in this guy Duane Ludwig to be a new striking coach for the T.A.M. Ludwig got Chad Mendes on a knock out streak then got TJ to the bantamweight title. Urijah and Ludwig then had a falling out. TJ decided to split his time between T.A.M and Ludwig which got Urijah and by extension T.A.M got salty that TJ their first UFC champion chose to kept in contat with Duane Ludwig.
> 
> Since then Urijah and members of T.A.M have accused him on purposefully injuring folk and teaching them how to use steroids (a Cody gem), which apparently wasn't a problem until he left. Also credit to Conor McGregor for fanning the flames, he called Dillashaw a snake for training with Ludwig over them on the Ultimate Fighter Conor and Urijah coached on


Never forget.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Isn't this exactly what everyone crucified Woodley over? Winning the belt and calling for a super/money fight?


Under different circumstances, I'd be against it. However, we know damn well DJ is ducking TJ. That's with TJ offering to come down to 125 no less. There's no realistic chance that DJ will ever have the balls to move up to challenge for the 135 title.

Chances are, once the rematch happens, DJ will win the title back. This is the opportunity to have a champion vs champion fight that both will actually want and accept. Would be a waste of an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*The difference between the striking technique of TJ and Cody is vaster than the difference between their punching powers.* TJ not only have a respectful power but is constantly on a search to perfect his craft, sparring with top guys from other combat sports like Lomachenko and Takeru Segawa. The guy is basically a modern day vagabond martial artist. Cody has a great power and good fundementals but spending his time solely in TAM would only hurt him more in the future. Their style mash up greatly in TJ's favor and Cody looks like an amateur against him. With that being said tho, even today I feel like Cruz can take the title from TJ but lose to Cody because they are three snakes (pardon the pun) that devour each other.

About the conversation whether DJ is still the GOAT or not; the youth of MMA shows itself in this kind of instances. You don't see something like this in other sports. Peope who think he is the GOAT should continue to think like that and same goes for the people who don't. It was just one fight.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> *The difference between the striking technique of TJ and Cody is vaster than the difference between their punching powers.* TJ not only have a respectful power but is constantly on a search to perfect his craft, sparring with top guys from other combat sports like Lomachenko and Takeru Segawa. The guy is basically a modern day vagabond martial artist. Cody has a great power and good fundementals but spending his time solely in TAM would only hurt him more in the future. Their style mash up greatly in TJ's favor and Cody looks like an amateur against him.



Cody have awesome boxing skills with a strong amateur recor but he looks like he wants send your head on the roof, that's not intelligent boxing. his style is now very predictable after something like 10 fights in the UFC and once he get hurt he looks like a fish out the fucking water 

Now he needs to get back on his feets after 2 Loses in a row


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Isn't this exactly what everyone crucified Woodley over? Winning the belt and calling for a super/money fight?


We all knew that wasn't why fans disliked Woodley. People just couldn't admit they were salty he knocked out Lawler, he wasn't supposed to dethrone him, Wonderboy or Maia were supposed to.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Shitty way for MM to lose his belt. Getting wrestlefucked and not taking any damage is kind of a bullshit way to lose the belt. And it looks like cody can't take a punch either.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As far as UFC 228 - I respect everything Woodley has done as champ and I'm not sure why he gets flack for his past 3 fights, as the way he approached them was incredibly effective, but this is one of those fights where I'm incredibly confident in the outcome. This is a horrible match up for Woodley, and Till KOs him clean within 3 rounds. Woodley likes to back up to the cage and wait for his moment to explode with that overhand right, but he has had trouble with fighters who put pressure on him (Rory and Nate Marquardt.) Wonderboy technically controlled the center of the octagon because Woodley allowed him to, but he wasn't active and doesn't have the power that Till does. Till has incredibly high level Muay Thai and fight IQ, and should be able to absolutely pick him apart. Woodley won't be able to set up that overhand right off of his back foot. Woodley's biggest advantage will be his grappling, but he rarely uses his offensive wrestling - even against Wonderboy who was thoroughly outmatched in that department.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> As far as UFC 228 - I respect everything Woodley has done as champ and I'm not sure why he gets flack for his past 3 fights, as the way he approached them was incredibly effective, but this is one of those fights where I'm incredibly confident in the outcome. This is a horrible match up for Woodley, and Till KOs him clean within 3 rounds. Woodley likes to back up to the cage and wait for his moment to explode with that overhand right, but he has had trouble with fighters who put pressure on him (Rory and Nate Marquardt.) Wonderboy technically controlled the center of the octagon because Woodley allowed him to, but he wasn't active and doesn't have the power that Till does. Till has incredibly high level Muay Thai and fight IQ, and should be able to absolutely pick him apart. Woodley won't be able to set up that overhand right off of his back foot. Woodley's biggest advantage will be his grappling, but he rarely uses his offensive wrestling - even against Wonderboy who was thoroughly outmatched in that department.


Who has Till really KO'd besides Cowboy? I think this is Woodley's fight to lose. He's shown to be a capable of winning striking matches with a high level strikers. Sure he likes to be on the cage, but clearly it's something that works for him you know. In the fight Till just had with Wonderboy it's not like his pressure was insane. Hard to see him enacting even more pressure with somebody who has even more KO power than Wonderboy. That's leaving out Woodley's grappling.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Who has Till really KO'd besides Cowboy? I think this is Woodley's fight to lose. He's shown to be a capable of winning striking matches with a high level strikers. Sure he likes to be on the cage, but clearly it's something that works for him you know. In the fight Till just had with Wonderboy it's not like his pressure was insane. Hard to see him enacting even more pressure with somebody who has even more KO power than Wonderboy. That's leaving out Woodley's grappling.


I appreciate where you're coming from, but respectfully, none of that has anything to do with this particular match up. Woodley's fights vs Lawler, Condit, and Wonderboy, as well as Till's fight against Wonderboy don't apply here.

Lawler, Condit, and Wonderboy aren't anything like Till. A more apt comparison would be the Rory Macdonald fight, where Rory picked Woodley apart with technical strikes, or even Nate Marquardt, who pressured Woodley along the cage and connected with powerful blows. The Rory fight is closer to what we'll see though, as Nate didn't have the IQ or a complete kicking game like Rory or Till do. Rory kept cutting off the octagon with beautiful combinations, his jab connected regularly, and continued to work him over with body shots and kicks. He kept Woodley pressed against the cage for most of the fight and rendered his wrestling entirely irrelevant. Till's striking is even more advanced than Rory's, and we'll see a similar gameplan. 

Till's fight with Wonderboy was completely different than what we'll see at UFC 228. Wonderboy doesn't like to back up to the cage like Woodley does, and he's got a much more varied attack than Woodley. You can't just walk him down. Till will approach this like he did the Cowboy fight, where he walked him down and picked him apart.

Woodley is still a great fighter and would beat most of the top guys in the division, but this is just a hard match up for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I appreciate where you're coming from, but respectfully, none of that has to do with this particular match up. Woodley's fights vs Lawler, Condit, and Wonderboy, as well as Till's fight against Wonderboy don't apply here.
> 
> Lawler, Condit, and Wonderboy aren't anything like Till. A more apt comparison would be the Rory Macdonald fight, where Rory picked Woodley apart with technical strikes, or even Nate Marquardt, who pressured Woodley along the cage and connected with powerful blows. The Rory fight is closer to what we'll see though, as Nate didn't have the IQ or a complete kicking game like Rory or Till do. Rory kept cutting off the octagon with beautiful combinations, his jab connected regularly, and continued to work him over with body shots and kicks. He kept Woodley pressed against the cage for most of the fight and rendered his wrestling entirely irrelevant. Till's striking is even more advanced than Rory's, and we'll see a similar gameplan.
> 
> Till's fight with Wonderboy was completely different than what we'll see at UFC 228. Wonderboy doesn't like to back up to the cage like Woodley does, and he's got a much more varied attack than Woodley. You can't just walk him down. Till will approach this like he did the Cowboy fight, where he walked him down.


I don't think you can apply Rory here because the difference between Rory and Till is Rory is a wrestling threat. Till also hasn't shown this dominant pressure you're speaking of except for the Cowboy fight


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I don't think you can apply Rory here because the difference between Rory and Till is Rory is a wrestling threat. Till also hasn't shown this dominant pressure you're speaking of except for the Cowboy fight


Rory isn't a wrestling threat. He has very good grappling, but rarely uses his wrestling, and didn't use it for most of the fight vs Woodley until the end when he was trying to close out a win. What kept Woodley along the cage is his own willingness to be there along with Rory's pressure, cutting off the cage, and his combinations. Woodley approaches most of his fights this way, but he's done this to an even higher degree since becoming champion. In his own words, he fought like that in his 3 title defenses because those guys were specialists. Till is every bit the specialist that Wonderboy and Maia were, albeit in a different discipline.

Till has shown pressure in a lot of his fights. Go watch his fight against Bojan Velickovic and Jessin Ayari. It's all dependent on the match up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Rory isn't a wrestling threat. He has very good grappling, but rarely uses his wrestling, and didn't use it for most of the fight vs Woodley until the end when he was trying to close out a win. What kept Woodley along the cage is his own willingness to be there along with Rory's pressure, cutting off the cage, and his combinations. Woodley approaches most of his fights this way, but he's done this to an even higher degree since becoming champion. In his own words, he fought like that in his 3 title defenses because those guys were specialists. Till is every bit the specialist that Wonderboy and Maia were, albeit in a different discipline.
> 
> Till has shown pressure in a lot of his fights. Go watch his fight against Bojan Velickovic and Jessin Ayari. It's all dependent on the match up.


Rory is a wrestling/grappling threat regardless of if he actually used it. The threat of the takedown is still there. It's no different than how WB severely limited the amount of kicks he used against Woodley, because even though Woodley wasn't taking him down that threat was still there. I'm not saying Till can't win, but he's not exactly the KO artist he's being painted as and his pressure isn't as insane as being presented. If Till was like a striking version of Colby were he had relentless volume and cardio then I'd agree that pressure was something Woodley would have to worry about. But in his 2 fights against opponents worth mentioning he KO'd Cowboy which doesn't get much credit from me, and then he beat WB. I can't put much stock in the other 2 fights you mentioned because they're no names. Woodley has a bunch a submission wins on no names, but nobody would talk about his submission threats on the ground because he's submitted no one relevant.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I was thinking how brilliant the game plan that they came up for Aldrich was. The commentators were questioning why so much clinch work, as probably most of us were, but it really wore out Viana and made it easier for Aldrich to defend submissions from a very high level BJJ grappler later on in the fight. Not to mention, the fatigue hurt her rudimentary striking more so. Had to appreciate the good coaching.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Rory is a wrestling/grappling threat regardless of if he actually used it. The threat of the takedown is still there. It's no different than how WB severely limited the amount of kicks he used against Woodley, because even though Woodley wasn't taking him down that threat was still there. I'm not saying Till can't win, but he's not exactly the KO artist he's being painted as and his pressure isn't as insane as being presented. If Till was like a striking version of Colby were he had relentless volume and cardio then I'd agree that pressure was something Woodley would have to worry about. But in his 2 fights against opponents worth mentioning he KO'd Cowboy which doesn't get much credit from me, and then he beat WB. I can't put much stock in the other 2 fights you mentioned because they're no names. Woodley has a bunch a submission wins on no names, but nobody would talk about his submission threats on the ground because he's submitted no one relevant.


Woodley hasn't submitted anyone in 9 years, and has not submitted anyone since joining the UFC. We're talking about Till fights that have happened recently. You should put stock in his recent fights because that will tell you how he will approach certain match ups. The match up against Woodley calls for Till to walk Tyron down and pick him apart with his striking. He's not an unintelligent fighter who will throw bomb after bomb and leave himself exposed, if that's the kind of pressure you're envisioning, but he will absolutely walk him down, cut off the cage, use his jab to keep Woodley pressed up against the fence, and then break him down with combinations. Woodley's style of sitting back won't work against Till.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley hasn't submitted anyone in 9 years, and has not submitted anyone since joining the UFC. We're talking about Till fights that have happened recently. You should put stock in his recent fights because that will tell you how he will approach certain match ups. The match up against Woodley calls for Till to walk Tyron down and pick him apart with his striking. He's not an unintelligent fighter who will throw bomb after bomb and leave himself exposed, if that's the kind of pressure you're envisioning, but he will absolutely walk him down, cut off the cage, use his jab to keep Woodley pressed up against the fence, and then break him down with combinations. Woodley's style of sitting back won't work against Till.


I think it will, folk thought Woodley liking to be against the cage would be his undoing against Lawler (though there wasn't any cage sitting) and WB, clearly that wasn't the case. I think it's just one of those things, that while it's unorthodox, it's a strategy that works for Woodley. Over the last few years he's shown that he can make that work and I don't see Till changing that. Now could Till knock him out, sure anything can happen. But he hasn't really shown to be a true KO threat in the UFC, nor did he beat WB in a way that made me think he was on an even better striking level that makes me think he'll give Woodley issues. But agree to disagree fight will be here soon.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I think it will, folk thought Woodley liking to be against the cage would be his undoing against Lawler (though there wasn't any cage sitting) and WB, clearly that wasn't the case. I think it's just one of those things, that while it's unorthodox, it's a strategy that works for Woodley. Over the last few years he's shown that he can make that work and I don't see Till changing that. Now could Till knock him out, sure anything can happen. But he hasn't really shown to be a true KO threat in the UFC, nor did he beat WB in a way that made me think he was on an even better striking level that makes me think he'll give Woodley issues. But agree to disagree fight will be here soon.


Woodley started the fight against Lawler by backing up immediately. He started going forward only when he saw that Lawler would be patient and not engage him at all. I don't think Lawler threw a single strike for like the first 2 minutes of that fight, and only threw about 6 in total. Lawler isn't a guy who usually throws a high volume of strikes and doesn't really push the pace early in fights. That's a recipe for disaster against Woodley, because you're allowing him the space he needs to set up that overhand right.

WB controlled the center because Woodley allowed him to, but did nothing with it and barely engaged.

Again, these fights really have nothing to do with Till, as their styles are much different than his. That style works against patient counter punchers, not against guys with a high level of striking & fight IQ who can walk you down.

Anyways, should be a good card. Looking forward to the Yair vs Zabit fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley started the fight against Lawler by backing up immediately. He started going forward only when he saw that Lawler would be patient and not engage him at all. I don't think Lawler threw a single strike for like the first 2 minutes of that fight, and only threw about 6 in total. Lawler isn't a guy who usually throws a high volume of strikes and doesn't really push the pace early in fights. That's a recipe for disaster against Woodley, because you're allowing him the space he needs to set up that overhand right.
> 
> WB controlled the center because Woodley allowed him to, but did nothing with it and barely engaged.
> 
> Again, these fights really have nothing to do with Till, as their styles are much different than his. That style works against patient counter punchers, not against guys with a high level of striking & fight IQ who can walk you down.


Yeah but for me the thing is we just don't have a laundry list of Till walking folk down and really putting the work to them. If his "walking down" of WB had resulted in him beating the shit out of Wonderboy I'd be more with you. But what we got was a fight that came down to neither did much, but Till did slightly more by coming forward. Idk I'm just not sold he's a real threat


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah but for me the thing is we just don't have a laundry list of Till walking folk down and really putting the work to them. If his "walking down" of WB had resulted in him beating the shit out of Wonderboy I'd be more with you. But what we got was a fight that came down to neither did much, but Till did slightly more by coming forward. Idk I'm just not sold he's a real threat


Nobody walks down WB and just unleashes bombs from bell to bell. Not unless they're in the mood for getting KTFO. There are former and current champs who have tried to do that and ended up getting put to sleep. I wouldn't use that as an example of his unwillingness to walk guys down and pressure them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Nobody walks down WB and just unleashes bombs from bell to bell. Not unless they're in the mood for getting KTFO. There are former and current champs who have tried to do that and ended up getting put to sleep. I wouldn't use that as an example of his unwillingness to walk guys down and pressure them.


But the thing is if his only great examples walking folk down are Cowboy and no names it's hard to buy he'll do it against the 2nd elite fighter he faces. He's just not presenting anything new for Woodley nor does he seem to do what he does at a level Woodley has never seen. I mean you pointed at Rory who has a grappling game that Till doesn't have. Marquardt was a good example, but he's historically been a bigger knock out threat than Till when it comes to quality opposition. So I just don't see how you see it as foregone for Till


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> But the thing is if his only great examples walking folk down are Cowboy and no names it's hard to buy he'll do it against the 2nd elite fighter he faces. He's just not presenting anything new for Woodley nor does he seem to do what he does at a level Woodley has never seen. I mean you pointed at Rory who has a grappling game that Till doesn't have. Marquardt was a good example, but he's historically been a bigger knock out threat than Till when it comes to quality opposition. So I just don't see how you see it as foregone for Till


How elite someone is doesn't usually matter. MMA, and any sport for that matter, is all about match ups. The 2007 Giants were not an elite team throughout the regular season, but they presented match up issues for the 18-0 Patriots. The 2001 Patriots team was not a more talented team than the Rams, but they presented match up issues. Henry Cejudo is not a better mixed martial artist than MM, but he was able to do something that not many people on the planet can do to him using his high level wrestling background.

Woodley invites guys to walk him down when he backs up to the fence. Till approaches people with this kind of fighting style the same way - he walks them down. Walking Woodley down and cutting the cage will also limit Woodley's ability to set up his biggest threat in the stand up - the overhand right.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> How elite someone is doesn't usually matter. MMA, and any sport for that matter, is all about match ups. The 2007 Giants were not an elite team throughout the regular season, but they presented match up issues for the 18-0 Patriots. The 2001 Patriots team was not a more talented team than the Rams, but they presented match up issues. Henry Cejudo is not a better mixed martial artist than MM, but he was able to do something that not many people on the planet can do to him using his high level wrestling background.
> 
> Woodley invites guys to walk him down when he backs up to the fence. Till approaches people with this kind of fighting style the same way - he walks them down. Walking Woodley down and cutting the cage will also limit Woodley's ability to set up his biggest threat in the stand up - the overhand right.


But the thing is Woodley as of his recent fights has proven his abiltity to fight off the cage effectively and do damage against high caliber competition. Nothing Till has shown, makes it seem like he's the one to beat Woodley. He's going to walk right into Woodley's plan as he doesn't mind people trying to fight him on the cage. As far as limiting his right hand, I don't see it. He still did damage to WB in both fights with that right hand that was supposed to be shut down from the superior striker. 

That's also discounting that Woodley could very well wrestle him if things went wrong on the feet, so even if Till starts to look good on the feet, the question becomes can he finish Woodley before Woodley gets him down. 

I'm going with Woodley as he has more avenues to a victory. While Till's is basically a knockout or doing something that hasn't been done in years.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> But the thing is Woodley as of his recent fights has proven his abiltity to fight off the cage effectively and do damage against high caliber competition. Nothing Till has shown, makes it seem like he's the one to beat Woodley. He's going to walk right into Woodley's plan as he doesn't mind people trying to fight him on the cage. As far as limiting his right hand, I don't see it. He still did damage to WB in both fights with that right hand that was supposed to be shut down from the superior striker.
> 
> That's also discounting that Woodley could very well wrestle him if things went wrong on the feet, so even if Till starts to look good on the feet, the question becomes can he finish Woodley before Woodley gets him down.
> 
> I'm going with Woodley as he has more avenues to a victory. While Till's is basically a knockout or doing something that hasn't been done in years.


Woodley did damage against WB only in the rare moments where he was actually pushing forward, not when he was on his back foot. WB was not active enough to keep Woodley on his back foot consistently.

Woodley should wrestle him, but he should have wrestled WB more than he did. He would have won a much clearer decision. Yet he's consistently unwilling to implement a wrestling heavy gameplan. Also, it's hard to gauge how good Till's TDD is, because he has been hard to take/keep down in his previous fights, but he hasn't been tested against a wrestler the caliber of Woodley. That part remains unknown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley did damage against WB only in the rare moments where he was actually pushing forward, not when he was on his back foot. WB was not active enough to keep Woodley on his back foot consistently.
> 
> Woodley should wrestle him, but he should have wrestled WB more than he did. He would have won a much clearer decision. Yet he's consistently unwilling to implement a wrestling heavy gameplan. Also, it's hard to gauge how good Till's TDD is, because he has been hard to take/keep down in his previous fights, but he hasn't been tested against a wrestler the caliber of Woodley. That part remains unknown.


I think he didn't wrestle more as he wasn't in trouble on the feet. I think it comes down to nobody has really beat him up since Rory on the feet to make him fall back on his bread and butter. You know how it is once wrestlers discover knockout power and get striking skill lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

One thing I think Woodley should do more is leg kicks. Guy has fucking insanely powerful kicks but almost ever uses them.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I think he didn't wrestle more as he wasn't in trouble on the feet. I think it comes down to nobody has really beat him up since Rory on the feet to make him fall back on his bread and butter. You know how it is once wrestlers discover knockout power and get striking skill lol.


Those were both very close fights that he could have lost, though. I'm sure he was well aware of how close it would be on the scorecards. He wrestles WB more instead of standing up with him, that tie and majority win turns into a unanimous decision. If WB was unleashing his full arsenal, then trying to close the distance for the TD would have been more dangerous. But WB was clearly unwilling to use his kicks much.

Woodley hasn't used his offensive wrestling much in a long long time. Even before the Rory fight.

I think Woodley matches up well against just about every other top guy. He'd beat WB again, he'd beat Lawler again, he'd beat RDA, he'd beat Usman. Till and Covington are the only guys that pose serious match up issues for him. I actually think that Covington would present issues for Till as well. I'd probably pick Covington in that match up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Those were both very close fights that he could have lost, though. I'm sure he was well aware of how close it would be on the scorecards. He wrestles WB more instead of standing up with him, that tie and majority win turns into a unanimous decision. If WB was unleashing his full arsenal, then trying to close the distance for the TD would have been more dangerous. But WB was clearly unwilling to use his kicks much.
> 
> Woodley hasn't used his offensive wrestling much in a long long time. Even before the Rory fight.
> 
> I think Woodley matches up well against just about every other top guy. He'd beat WB again, he'd beat Lawler again, he'd beat RDA, he'd beat Usman. Till and Covington are the only guys that pose serious match up issues for him. I actually think that Covington would present issues for Till as well. I'd probably pick Covington in that match up.


I just don't see anyone on the current WW roster that causes him trouble. Though if Usman or Colby could up their striking I think they have the best chance. But Till and Colby is going to be a good fight whenever it happens.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I just don't see anyone on the current WW roster that causes him trouble. Though if Usman or Colby could up their striking I think they have the best chance. But Till and Colby is going to be a good fight whenever it happens.


I sense the fact that you're a huge Woodley fan and aren't being entirely objective. Picking him to win is one thing, but saying that there's no WW on the roster who could cause him any trouble is a bit much, and kind of fanboy-y. There may only be a couple of guys who can do so, but Till and Colby are definitely tough match ups for him.

By the way, Colby's striking isn't anything to sneeze at. After the 1st round of the RDA fight, Colby won the majority of the exchanges in the stand up, and RDA has phenomenal striking. His defense is still not where it needs to be, but with his cardio and the amount of insane pressure that he puts on his opponents, he'd be able to take away Woodley's overhand right and grind him along the cage like Jake Shields did.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's crazy how many people don't know the rules of judging in MMA and think significant strikes are an actual thing. Even most fighters seem to think that's how it works lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I sense the fact that you're a huge Woodley fan and aren't being entirely objective. Picking him to win is one thing, but saying that there's no WW on the roster who could cause him any trouble is a bit much, and kind of fanboy-y. There may only be a couple of guys who can do so, but Till and Colby are definitely tough match ups for him.


He didn't say that "there's no WW on the roster that could cause him trouble," though. He said he doesn't see it. I guess that's different enough to be fair. :shrug

But I do think that Colby and Usman pose the biggest threat to Woodley at 170. I think that their wrestling based pressure could pose a threat to his striking game. Especially if they grind him out over a couple rounds. I don't think Till will be any different than Wonderbread was. If Till wins convincingly, he wins convincingly. But until I see it, I'm not too worried for Woodley.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till is not gonna be scared to let his hands go, that's what I'm hoping for at least. He said he's gonna march him down like he did to Cowboy, let's see if hes gonna do it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I sense the fact that you're a huge Woodley fan and aren't being entirely objective. Picking him to win is one thing, but saying that there's no WW on the roster who could cause him any trouble is a bit much, and kind of fanboy-y. There may only be a couple of guys who can do so, but Till and Colby are definitely tough match ups for him.
> 
> By the way, Colby's striking isn't anything to sneeze at. After the 1st round of the RDA fight, Colby won the majority of the exchanges in the stand up, and RDA has phenomenal striking. His defense is still not where it needs to be, but with his cardio and the amount of insane pressure that he puts on his opponents, he'd be able to take away Woodley's overhand right and grind him along the cage like Jake Shields did.


Yeah I'm a Woodley fan, I don't think he's unbeatable just that nobody on the current WW roster is good enough to make Woodley the underdog. Of the elite WW's Woodley is the most complete. Like I've seen enough fights since 2005 to know nobody is untouchable, but Woodley right now is too good to be an underdog to Darren Till. 

For fighters like Till, WB, and Ponz he's no slouch standing and has a much better ground game. So it's hard to just count him out in those fighst as even if he's outclassed on the feet there's an argument to be made that he can take it to the ground if he actually pushes that.

For fighters like current Usman and Colby he's an amazing defensive wrestler and is levels above them striking wise. You say Colby got RDA the better of the striking idk about all that. Like Colby is still the guy that got bust up by Maia when they were fresh. Colby was able to wear RDA down then was able to do more striking wise. But with Woodley having like top 3 all time TDD could a Colby or Usman really be counted on to implent there smothering grappling.

For RDA he's a lot bigger and stronger.

If Rory was still on the roster I'd give a major shot to him as Rory is the better striker and is just as good of a grappler. Though Rory has seemed compromised since that war with be Lawler. If RDA was a true WW I could see an argument for him as well.


But as it stands right now Woodley has clearly grown as a fighter. When you have to look back years to losses against Rory, Shields, and Marquardt which are 4 years old or longer then it's fair to say that maybe he has closed those holes up in his game. It would be like saying that Gus is still susceptible to a wrestling game plan because he lost to Phil Davis at one point.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> He didn't say that "there's no WW on the roster that could cause him trouble," though. He said he doesn't see it. I guess that's different enough to be fair. :shrug
> 
> But I do think that Colby and Usman pose the biggest threat to Woodley at 170. I think that their wrestling based pressure could pose a threat to his striking game. Especially if they grind him out over a couple rounds. I don't think Till will be any different than Wonderbread was. If Till wins convincingly, he wins convincingly. But until I see it, I'm not too worried for Woodley.


In his opinion, there's no WW on the roster that could cause him trouble. That's not an objective evaluation of Woodley or the division. Everyone on the roster, regardless of how great, has guys that can cause them trouble. Henry Cejudo just beat DJ. DC has Jon Jones. Even Jon Jones, who I consider to be the GOAT, has Gus. Wonderboy forced him into a draw and a majority decision victory. That right there was an example of someone who was able to cause him some trouble. Till and and Colby are even more dangerous fights for him.

I think Woodley handles Usman, though. Usman is a good wrestler, but his striking has not been very impressive, and he doesn't bring the insane pressure that a guy like Colby does.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah I'm a Woodley fan, I don't think he's unbeatable just that nobody on the current WW roster is good enough to make Woodley the underdog. Of the elite WW's Woodley is the most complete. Like I've seen enough fights since 2005 to know nobody is untouchable, but Woodley right now is too good to be an underdog to Darren Till.
> 
> For fighters like Till, WB, and Ponz he's no slouch standing and has a much better ground game. So it's hard to just count him out in those fighst as even if he's outclassed on the feet there's an argument to be made that he can take it to the ground if he actually pushes that.
> 
> ...


Woodley was out grappled by Jake Shields along the cage for 3 rounds. It's very likely that Colby, who is a better MMA grappler than Shields and has better cardio, would be able to have success with the same gameplan. I agree that he wouldn't take Woodley down with anywhere near the same success that he did against RDA, but he would grind him along the cage nevertheless.

Most fighters grow with experience. But it's also fair to say that he hasn't fought anyone with the tools to neutralize his strengths since he fought those guys.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> In his opinion, there's no WW on the roster that could cause him trouble. That's not an objective evaluation of Woodley or the division.


You're a few minutes late. He just did a full rundown.

Edit, you've responded. And I responded at the same time. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley was out grappled by Jake Shields along the cage for 3 rounds. It's very likely that Colby, who is a better MMA grappler than Shields and has better cardio, would be able to have success with the same gameplan. I agree that he wouldn't take Woodley down with anywhere near the same success that he did against RDA, but he would grind him along the cage nevertheless.
> 
> Most fighters grow with experience. But it's also fair to say that he hasn't fought anyone with the tools to neutralize his strengths since he fought those guys.


But again we're counting on something happening that hasn't happened in 4 plus years. Woodley will eventually lose again like everyone does. But right now he just deserves to be the betting favorite if he's fighting any current WW on the roster as he has more avenues to victory than anyone else on paper. 

Could he be smothered by Colby sure, but is it more likely the wrestling cancels out and it becomes a striking contenst. You also forget that Shields has a better resume than Colby, after all Shields has wins over guys like Dan Henderson. 

Could he be knocked out by Till sure, but with Till only having 2 knockouts in the UFC I'm not banking on that.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a fucking fight between MM and Cejudo, just a tight as can be battle for 5 incredible rounds, easily the best match I've seen in that division. I thought MM was going to pull it off for more strikes landed but no issues with Henry winning it. MM all class in the post fight interview and no one should be surprised if he comes back and gets the belt back.

Then the ME was short but fucking intense and exciting, as quick as Joe Rogan blowing his load over the next big thing. Dillashaw is the man, incredible skills - I really want to see him fight and defeat Cruz, I had him winning in their first match so I want him to do it.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> But again we're counting on something happening that hasn't happened in 4 plus years. Woodley will eventually lose again like everyone does. But right now he just deserves to be the betting favorite if he's fighting any current WW on the roster as he has more avenues to victory than anyone else on paper.
> 
> Could he be smothered by Colby sure, but is it more likely the wrestling cancels out and it becomes a striking contenst. You also forget that Shields has a better resume than Colby, after all Shields has wins over guys like Dan Henderson.
> 
> Could he be knocked out by Till sure, but with Till only having 2 knockouts in the UFC I'm not banking on that.


Woodley hasn't faced anyone with the level of wrestling, pressure, and cardio that Colby possesses since then. So the fact that it hasn't happened isn't surprising.

I'm not worried about who the betting favorite is. It's 100% irrelevant right now, as the opening lines are based upon how the bookies think the public will be betting. The public doesn't know much about Till. If you want to pay attention to the lines, do so in the hours leading up to the fight when the sharps start laying down money. We'll know which way they're leaning based on any swings in the line that are observed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley hasn't faced anyone with the level of wrestling, pressure, and cardio that Colby possesses since then. So the fact that it hasn't happened isn't surprising.
> 
> I'm not worried about who the betting favorite is. It's 100% irrelevant right now, as the opening lines are based upon how the bookies think the public will be betting. The public doesn't know much about Till. If you want to pay attention to the lines, do so in the hours leading up to the fight when the sharps start laying down money.


I'm not talking betting lines as much as talking Woodley should be beyond the point of being doubted, especially against someone who's largely unproven like the new crop of WWs. A fights a fight so anything can happen, but I don't see this surefire Till victory.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



yeahbaby! said:


> I really want to see TJ fight and defeat Cruz, I had him winning in their first match so I want him to do it.


Cruz has to get a win first. Marlon Moraes should be next in line. Then again, Jimmie Rivera was on a 20 fight tear and was skipped over.

Who knows what UFC is gonna do in these crazy WME days?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Cruz has to get a win first. Marlon Moraes should be next in line. Then again, Jimmie Rivera was on a 20 fight tear and was skipped over.
> 
> Who knows what UFC is gonna do in these crazy WME days?


I'd definitely bet on them giving it to Cruz despite Moraes deserving it. They're in cash grab more. Given title shots to fighters who miss weight, putting Diaz in a title eliminator with Poirer. If Cruz is ready when TJ is I fully expect that match


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yea Cruz is getting the shot if he's healthy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If I may shift gears for a moment.

Wjo here is nervously excited for Shevchenko vs Nicco? I legit think Shevchenko may kill her!











what's Till looking at...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

228 should be pretty good. 2 title fights, plus what is essentially a #1 contender fight.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

"I've got a GF who is nearly 7 months pregnant right now and I don't really care. I've got a daughter in Brazil I haven't seen for one year and I don't really care. I just care about legacy and greatness, fuck everything else!"

Seriously, fuck Till. What a cunt. Proper ugly cunt, too.

@10.35


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fuck yea Darren Till!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Fuck yea Darren Till!


Yeah, man! Way to go Till! Neglect your own children! I wish I was like you, bro!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

love the Bellator brackets and love that the title is being defended throughout the tournament.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



TCE said:


> Yeah, man! Way to go Till! Neglect your own children! I wish I was like you, bro!


Yea bro!!! I hope you get there brooo


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till comes across as the kind of person who genuinely would have spent significant amounts of his life behind bars if he hadnt found combat sports and made a career out of it.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dont think he actually meant it like that, he just didn't articulate it very well :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











Lol this poster, says 18 combined KO's but 16 of thoe is from Justin lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Lol this poster, says 18 combined KO's but 16 of thoe is from Justin lol


I fully expect Vick to win though, I don't think he's more skilled or anything. Justin just fights like a "Just Bleed" fan lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Most likely. Vick will be tested to his limit for sure


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Most likely. Vick will be tested to his limit for sure


Do you see Gaethje as the new gatekeeper at 155?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Do you see Gaethje as the new gatekeeper at 155?


Not yet. He's lost only to the top top guys so far. If he loses to Vick however, that gatekeeper argument becomes much stronger but even then wouldn't call him a gate keeepr just yet


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Not yet. He's lost only to the top top guys so far. If he loses to Vick however, that gatekeeper argument becomes much stronger but even then wouldn't call him a gate keeepr just yet


Maybe my definition of gatekeeper is different than yours, but that's what I thought a gatekeeper was. The guy who can beat lower ranked guys but not the elites/top 5. I know it's early but that's how I see it going. Gaethje has a war with Johnson and wins, but gets beaten by by Eddie and Dustin. I know Vick only has 1 loss so he's no slouch, but I see this as a great test for both moving forward.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Maybe my definition of gatekeeper is different than yours, but that's what I thought a gatekeeper was. The guy who can beat lower ranked guys but not the elites/top 5. I know it's early but that's how I see it going. Gaethje has a war with Johnson and wins, but gets beaten by by Eddie and Dustin. I know Vick only has 1 loss so he's no slouch, but I see this as a great test for both moving forward.


I only said it because he's had 3 fights in the UFC so it's hard to call him gate keeper regardless. He hasn't fought enough different people to see where he truly stacks up


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I've been re-watching some past Conor and Khabib fights.

People don't give enough credit to Conor's counter wrestling, and they overlook his performance against Eddie because they underrate Eddie's work in that fight. 

My first observation is how well Conor uses his right hand to frame, usually by touching his opponent's head or shoulder, to stop them from closing the distance for a takedown, but also simultaneously using it as a way to measure the range. Against Mendes, he was using his right hand to frame very well for the most part, but looks like he lost his discipline on a couple of those shots that landed. Mendes is a better striker than Khabib, so that a played a factor as well. But regardless, he will need to be more disciplined vs Khabib, much like he was during the Eddie fight. This brings me to my next point. 

Conor's performance vs Eddie doesn't get nearly enough credit. People shitting on Eddie because he didn't wrestle more really need to re-watch this fight to see what Conor did to take him off his game. His framing was on point in that fight. He read Eddie's intentions perfectly by reaching out with his right and touching his shoulder/neck. Whenever Eddie tried to change levels to attempt a TD, Conor would keep his right hand extended, as well as use his footwork, to maintain distance. If there was no level change, he would let Eddie come in and would counter him with his right. Eddie eventually figured out that Conor was leaving his body exposed when he would execute this tactic, and adjusted by throwing more hooks to the body. Conor then adjusted as well, by abandoning the frame with his right since Eddie had stopped going for takedowns, keep his guard low to block the body punches, and then countering Eddie when he tried to close the distance.

On to Khabib. Most of Khabib's takedowns come along the cage. We saw this in the Barboza fight, but also as far back as the RDA fight. He likes to walk his opponents down and put pressure on them to back them up against the fence. The problem with this is his footwork. He constantly circles as he does this. This leaves you exposed to a straight as you turn, and you're always leaving yourself vulnerable to getting blindsided as you rush in. This is just asking for disaster against someone like Conor, who is a sniper and absolute killer against out of position opponents. He will let you overextend as you lunge forward (and Khabib sloppily lunges forward a LOT), without worrying about taking a hit himself (best examples of this came against Aldo, as well as against Mendes), and then hitting you with his left hand. 

No doubt that if Khabib takes Conor down that Conor will be in huge trouble, but he will have a hell of a hard time doing so based on what I've seen. The biggest issue is that he relies on opponents panicking and backing up straight to the fence when he runs towards them. That's not going to work well against Conor. His set ups for his takedowns in the center of the octagon are pretty basic, too. He sets them up with a jab and then a level change. Iaquinta was able to figure this out in round 3 (he barely had time to prepare for the fight, so he had to scout Khabib on the fly) and used head movement to avoid the jab, leaving his hands free to frame and defend the takedown.

This will come down to how disciplined and composed Conor will be throughout the fight. After re-watching some of these fights, I'm leaning towards McGregor. I don't think it has to be by KO either, as many are suggesting. I think he can win by decision, depending on how the fight goes and how well he's defending the takedowns. If he can stay out of grappling situations for the most part, he should be able to make Khabib respect his stand up game to the point where the pace shouldn't be as frantic on the feet, like it was against Diaz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think it is going to be a one sided fight, the question is just which way. If it is on the ground, then Khabib is going to maul Conor. If it stays on it's feet, Conor is going to piece him up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I've been re-watching some past Conor and Khabib fights.
> 
> People don't give enough credit to Conor's counter wrestling, and they overlook his performance against Eddie because they underrate Eddie's work in that fight.
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis my friend 


One thing that I haven't seen talked about much is Khabib's chin, guy has the bone structure for a fire hydrant chin and he has taken some big shots without looking fazed. And no I'm not going to count that one time Michael Johnson clipped him as "rocking him" unlike everyone else in MMA media including Rogan. Although it was one of the better shots landed on him. If anyone can drop him it's Conor, and those takedowns will get exponentially harder to complete when your not all there.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Excellent analysis my friend
> 
> 
> One thing that I haven't seen talked about much is Khabib's chin, guy has the bone structure for a fire hydrant chin and he has taken some big shots without looking fazed. And no I'm not going to count that one time Michael Johnson clipped him as "rocking him" unlike everyone else in MMA media including Rogan. Although it was one of the better shots landed on him. If anyone can drop him it's Conor, and those takedowns will get exponentially harder to complete when your not all there.


Khabib's chin hasn't been tested. He may very well have a granite chin. But some of his flaws, especially the way he sloppily circles when he tries to apply forward pressure on his opponents to put them against the fence, will leave him exposed against an elite striker like Conor and he'll pay for it eventually, regardless of how good his chin is.

Khabib could come out and show us a new approach or gameplan that we haven't seen before, but in his previous fights it's been mostly the same thing. He's been able to put pressure on his opponents, make them panic, take them down and fight on his terms. I think Conor can definitely expose the holes in his game, and after my re-watch, I was kind of surprised to find that this is a much better match up for Conor than I initially thought. I went from slightly leaning towards Khabib, to leaning towards Conor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Khabib's chin hasn't been tested. He may very well have a granite chin. But some of his flaws, especially the way he sloppily circles when he tries to apply forward pressure on his opponents to put them against the fence, will leave him exposed against an elite striker like Conor and he'll pay for it eventually, regardless of how good his chin is.
> 
> Khabib could come out and show us a new approach or gameplan that we haven't seen before, but in his previous fights it's been mostly the same thing. He's been able to put pressure on his opponents, make them panic, take them down and fight on his terms. I think Conor can definitely expose the holes in his game, and after my re-watch, I was kind of surprised to find that this is a much better match up for Conor than I initially thought. I went from slightly leaning towards Khabib, to leaning towards Conor.


Yea which just reminded me of another factor that's flying under the radar. Conor's cardio.

It's all been about Conor's striking vs Khabib's grappling. But cardio vs chin also plays a factor. If Conor does end up on the ground and endures a mauling for a round how much energy does that take out of him. We've seen the effects of his GnP on people like Barboza. But then again Conor's game is underrated WHEN he is not gassed out. (Nate Diaz first fight). 


SO many permutations


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Yea which just reminded me of another factor that's flying under the radar. Conor's cardio.
> 
> It's all been about Conor's striking vs Khabib's grappling. But cardio vs chin also plays a factor. If Conor does end up on the ground and endures a mauling for a round how much energy does that take out of him. We've seen the effects of his GnP on people like Barboza. But then again Conor's game is underrated WHEN he is not gassed out. (Nate Diaz first fight).
> 
> ...


I touched upon this earlier. If Conor can stay away from grappling exchanges for most of the fight, he should be able to make Khabib respect his striking enough so that he won't put consistent pressure on him like Diaz did. With a slower pace, he shouldn't gas out as quickly.

If he spends a lot of time on his back, or if Khabib is grinding him along the age for an extended period of time, then he'll tire quickly.

But I think Conor will have a lot more success in keeping the fight standing than people think, for the reasons I outlined.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029563573440311296
Even better fight anyway lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Call Thiago Silva



:side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

One more week of no MMA then we back on babay :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

"Let's go with your chicken" - Khabib 2016 and it's finally happening, cannot fucking wait for that card I'm sure it will be absolute fire ��


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

https://www.mmafighting.com/platfor...husband-donny-aaron-domestic-violence-charges

Turns out that the former cop, that killed a man, went to prison, got Nazi tattoos, got out, refused to get said NAZI TATTOOS removed, is also WIFE BEATER! Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wtf did not know about the murder charges only the tattoo. Jeez if thats true


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Kayla Harrison moves to 2-0 tonight. One sided full domination for a TKO stoppage early in round 3.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Was just coming in here to post that. I love following the careers of super talented athletes in other sports (BJJ, Judo etc) right from their debut


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

UFC 229 sells out in 3 minutes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030508592959549440


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030509671038234624
Let's have a good ol Russia vs Ireland night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

even with being Conor's boy, it is fucking amazing how many UFC fights Artem is getting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> even with being Conor's boy, it is fucking amazing how many UFC fights Artem is getting.


Every million buys gets Artem another 2 fights...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Last night one of McGregor's other lil friends got knocked out with sweet chin music :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

YOU CAN'T STOP THE FUCKING RUSSIAN EXPRESS



CHOOO-CHOO MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

https://www.mmamania.com/platform/a...-cave-dive-im-happy-to-be-alive-mma-ufc-perry

It's catching up to Cowboy. A real close call in a cave dive.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Glad he is ok


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Last night one of McGregor's other lil friends got knocked out with sweet chin music :mark:


that was pretty satisfying to watch lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lmao is there anyone from SBG Ireland even close to Conor's level???



Gallagher is still promising despite this loss, but everyone else seems liek cans


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Gunnar Nelson??


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Gunnar Nelson??


Ahh yes forgot about Gunni, even he has his own place in Iceland too. He good


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Look who found his way onto the UFC 229 card. Who will he be fighting? Guys who could be potential candidates would be Pettis, and maybe Eddie depending on his contract. Winner of Gaethje vs Vick could be an option if it's a quick fight. Kevin Lee is trying to get himself on the card, but I'm not sure if it makes sense to have these guys go at it again. He could also end up stepping in for either Khabib or Conor, should one of them be unable to go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031626770661818368


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Even with his remarkable recovery rate thus far, I don't know if that's a good idea to be fighting October.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Look who found his way onto the UFC 229 card. Who will he be fighting? Guys who could be potential candidates would be Pettis, and maybe Eddie depending on his contract. He could also end up stepping in for either Khabib or Conor, should one of them be unable to go.


It's kinda sad that the only way we MIGHT get Tony/Khabib is if it's a last minute replacement. At any rate, I just can't wait to see Tony back in the cage no matter the opponent.

Pettis would be fine just to shake off any rust. But if he got Eddie, that's a real test and would no doubt me him the immediate next in line over Dustin. Tony's been in the zone and only fell victim to the Fox set in a freak accident like others have.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> It's kinda sad that the only way we MIGHT get Tony/Khabib is if it's a last minute replacement. At any rate, I just can't wait to see Tony back in the cage no matter the opponent.
> 
> Pettis would be fine just to shake off any rust. But if he got Eddie, that's a real test and would no doubt me him the immediate next in line over Dustin. Tony's been in the zone and only fell victim to the Fox set in a freak accident like others have.


Pure pure pure irony or whatever the fuck you call it if Khabib/Tony happens that way lol, and this is MMA so it probs will.


only thing bad is don't want Tony to take it without full camp but maybe thats the only way he fucking makes it lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So WF mma fans who you got in the next two cards main events conor vs khabib and woodley vs till?

For me i got Khabib 2nd round sub

And woodley tko 3rd


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lm2 said:


> So WF mma fans who you got in the next two cards main events conor vs khabib and woodley vs till?


Woodley vs Till - Woodley via KO 2nd round
Nicco vs Valentina - Shevchenko via whatever the fuck she wants!

Khabib vs Conor - heart says Conor via KO in the 2nd. Head says Khabib holds him down till the 4th and finishes. If I had to make a bet, I'd go with......Conor. Khabib got cracked by Johnson and had nothing for Al in 5 rounds.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Lm2 said:


> So WF mma fans who you got in the next two cards main events conor vs khabib and woodley vs till?
> 
> For me i got Khabib 2nd round sub
> 
> And woodley tko 3rd


Hum...

Woodley might even troll his way to a sub, so I'll go with that.

Khabib Nurmagomedov sub too.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Woodley vs Till - Woodley via KO 2nd round
> Nicco vs Valentina - Shevchenko via whatever the fuck she wants!
> 
> Khabib vs Conor - heart says Conor via KO in the 2nd. Head says Khabib holds him down till the 4th and finishes. If I had to make a bet, I'd go with......Conor. Khabib got cracked by Johnson and had nothing for Al in 5 rounds.


Cracked by Johnson - Why are people still saying this because Rogan got overexcited on commentary? A right hook sort of landed that sort of pushed him off balance but Khabib was still all there. The one punch he took is the one everyone keeps going back to unk2 and then he ended up murdering MJ.

Had nothing for Al - Umm what? He 50-43'd Al, dominated Al.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Cracked by Johnson - *Why are people still saying this*?
> 
> Had nothing for Al - Umm what? He 50-43'd Al, dominated Al.


Because he cracked him. CRACKED HIM!!!










And if Khabib is soooooooooooo.....(GAAASSSP)....oooooooooooo good, why didn't he murder the number 11 guy? Huh, hmm, huh, whatcha gotta say 'bout dat?! HMMMMMMM!!!!






cracked him


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lm2 said:


> So WF mma fans who you got in the next two cards main events conor vs khabib and woodley vs till?
> 
> For me i got Khabib 2nd round sub
> 
> And woodley tko 3rd



Woodley either takes the UD via wrestling or fades in the later rounds and gets caught. 

Conor KOs Khabib early.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Because he cracked him. CRACKED HIM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found it funny that you had to resort to one punch from MJ (which I still don't think was as dramatic as you're making out, no matter how many times you capitalise CRACKED HIM :mase) that barely pushed Khabib off balance and the fact that he "had nothing" for Al which is a stupid statement to make as reasons to why Conor will win. 

Also why does being #11 matter? You always hold so much weight to the rankings, like that time you had a hissy fit that Conor moved up to #1 lmao. Take a chill pill dude, there's more to life than having a panic attack over UFC rankings. If you care so much about rankings, did you forget Khabib slaughtering Barboza who was what? #3?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> I just found it funny that you had to resort to one punch from MJ


I said it back when the fight was announced. I don't have a dog in the fight. I'm not a big fan of either guy. So at this point it's just me being silly. Whatever happens, happens.


We all know Tony beats both of them....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Because he cracked him. CRACKED HIM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He literally 50-43 Iaquinta lol. So what if he didn't finished him lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Because he cracked him. CRACKED HIM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got Conor in this fight, but you're overreacting to that gif. None of those shots landed clean, and Khabib was never hurt there.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lm2 said:


> So WF mma fans who you got in the next two cards main events conor vs khabib and woodley vs till?
> 
> For me i got Khabib 2nd round sub
> 
> And woodley tko 3rd


Conor and Till. 

It's pretty obvious that most people here haven't seen more than 1 or 2 Till fights. No doubt they all think that he usually fights like he did vs Wonderboy, which couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I've got Conor in this fight, but you're overreacting to that gif. None of those shots landed clean, and Khabib was never hurt there.


Al probs hit him with some better shots


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cyborg vs Nunes is official for UFC 232 on Dec 29.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032399205673910272


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Let's see if Nunes can test Cyborg more than Holly Holm did


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Somebody going to sleep I hope Cyborg, but I reckon Nunes


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WAR BORG!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Costa/Romero is off UFC 230 :sad:



I know we still get 3 amazing middleweight fights but the OCD in me, wanted that imaginary 8 man tournament at 230 lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ferguson vs Pettis confirmed for UFC 229.

Shaping up to be a great card.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> WAR BORG!


unrelated, but that Fedor gif makes me nostalgic and sad lol. The last time he had his superhuman aura.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I guess 229 is the lightweights then, Kevin Lee also tryna get on that card


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why do I feel like this is going to go bad for Ferguson despite all logic and recent track record pointing to him winning


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Why do I feel like this is going to go bad for Ferguson despite all logic and recent track record pointing to him winning


It depends on how well he has recovered from his injury. So far, everything points to a good recovery, given that he's back to training like a maniac again.

This is a very tough match up for Pettis. Barring a setback, Tony should win handily.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> It depends on how well he has recovered from his injury. So far, everything points to a good recovery, given that he's back to training like a maniac again.
> 
> This is a very tough match up for Pettis. Barring a setback, Tony should win handily.


Yeah that's a worrying thing, I'm hoping he's fully recovered and isn't returning early so he doesn't get lost in the shuffle. Ferg seems like the determined crazy type to show up earlier than he's supposed to. But this is a fun match up though both can finish on the ground and on the feet. But Pettis doesn't have near the heart of Ferguson.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Why do I feel like this is going to go bad for Ferguson despite all logic and recent track record pointing to him winning


155 is on it's way to becoming God-tier! The MMA gods require SACRIFICE! Sometimes they take a soul repeatedly, a la Cruz, Cain and Khabib.

I know what you mean. I just think it's early. And we know Pettis can kick. Hopefully Tony comes through on his way to get what's rightfully his.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> 155 is on it's way to becoming God-tier! The MMA gods require SACRIFICE! Sometimes they take a soul repeatedly, a la Cruz, Cain and Khabib.
> 
> I know what you mean. I just think it's early. And we know Pettis can kick. Hopefully Tony comes through on his way to get what's rightfully his.


That's how I'm feeling honestly lol. Like seems like the perfect time for the gods to throw a wrench in the plans and give a loss that makes no sense lol. It's just crazy to see how far Pettis and Bendo have fallen. Like who would've thought we'd get to the point that them beating a title contender seemed unlikely this fast


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor's Instagram post to Khabib's father.



> [email protected] I can see you.
> Cowering behind fake respect. Just like your middle child.
> A quivering coward.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Pettis might be a live dog here. Do I risk taking a gander at the odds? :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol let the mind games begin. Not that I think Khabib is going to be affected by the trash talk anyway


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dana White is a genuius. the press conferences and embedded are going to be epic with Ferguson in the mix. 

Also a great back up plan if Conor or Khabib get injured...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holloway vs. Ortega at UFC 231 in December (not confirmed). 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033204578500501505


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BornBad said:


> Dana White is a genuius. the press conferences and embedded are going to be epic with Ferguson in the mix.
> 
> Also a great back up plan if Conor or Khabib get injured...


Fuck haven't thought about the idea of a Conor Khabib Tony Kevin Lee presser. But Now I am, and getting very hard. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033204578500501505


I had a feeling that fight would headline the Toronto card. I just hope for Max's sake these past couple weight cuts haven't severely damaged his body.

Surely a backup fight will be added to the card? Perhaps Aldo vs. Moicano?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think the UFC missed a big opportunity by not having Israel Adesanya on the Conor card. The guy has the potential to be a fairly big draw for the company. Elite level striking, and I've been impressed with how he has improved other aspects of his game as well - mainly his counter wrestling. He would have gotten a ton of exposure on UFC 229.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I think the UFC missed a big opportunity by not having Israel Adesanya on the Conor card. The guy has the potential to be a fairly big draw for the company. Elite level striking, and I've been impressed with how he has improved other aspects of his game as well - mainly his counter wrestling. He would have gotten a ton of exposure on UFC 229.


Nice call! Adesanya has been crazy active this year too. Debuted at UFC 221 in Feb, and the upcoming fight with Brunson marks his 4th fight this year, and will make it 5 in a 12 month period. He has an exciting style, and a hilarious personality... the shit he puts on social media is so great.

Just had a look at tomorrow's card and made predictions. Did not realise what a loaded Fight Night this is! Full of names that the casual fan would say "lol who the fook is that guy", but it's stacked with exciting, aggressive and talented fighters. Looking forward to the action kicking off in approx. 7 hours!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



A true Chechen would never assist in a Dagestani led attack on another Chechen. 
A true Chechen would never take orders from a Dagestani man. 
This is treason. 
There is no worse than treason.



(He's talking about Zubaira Tukhugov who was involved in Team Khabib's attack/bullying/whatever of Artem Lobov. Lobov and Tukhugov fight at UFC Fight Night 138 on October 27th)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

HAHAHAH LOVE IT


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BornBad said:


> Dana White is a genuius. the press conferences and embedded are going to be epic with Ferguson in the mix.
> 
> Also a great back up plan if Conor or Khabib get injured...


Ferguson is really gonna be at those press conferences :klopp6


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



> Lol so when Khabib, Zubaira Tukhugov (dude in the pic) confronted Artem, there was another dude with Lobov in the person of one Islam Badurgov, a Chechen.
> 
> While Khabib was confronting Artem, Zubaira said in Chechen to Islam "you're no Chechen, you're not a man". The second insult is very serious in Chechnya. Shit like that can get you killed.
> 
> ...


Context for the post earlier. Source - reddit



:mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't give a shit about Conor's beef with all these auxiliary guys. End of the day, he's not fighting them. He's fighting Khabib. I like Conor's trash talk and soundbites as much as the next guy, but between this drama and all the Mayweather stuff, it's wearing thin.

Conor McGregor is an elite level fighter, but he's spent the last couple of years bogged down in being a "celebrity" and all the controversy and bullshit. I want the excitement in the cage. Remember the way he made Alvarez look second-rate? When he sparked Aldo in seconds? When he went to war with Nate Diaz for 5 rounds? That's the Conor I want, not the dolly-throwing, cash-raining, Instagram instigator.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Gall makes it look sooo easy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Don't give a shit about Conor's beef with all these auxiliary guys. End of the day, he's not fighting them. He's fighting Khabib. I like Conor's trash talk and soundbites as much as the next guy, but between this drama and all the Mayweather stuff, it's wearing thin.
> 
> Conor McGregor is an elite level fighter, but he's spent the last couple of years bogged down in being a "celebrity" and all the controversy and bullshit. I want the excitement in the cage. Remember the way he made Alvarez look second-rate? When he sparked Aldo in seconds? When he went to war with Nate Diaz for 5 rounds? That's the Conor I want, not the dolly-throwing, cash-raining, Instagram instigator.


Hes fucking signed to fight October 6. 


I would 100% agree with you if there's no fight signed and hes blowing smoke up everyone's ass. But its fucking done and he will be in the octagon October 6th.

Just enjoy all the craziness along the way


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was a crazy first round, dude in the black is tough as shit. Both of them are


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

God in Heaven, his arm! And the mauling that Sandhagen is dishing out as revenge! Dear Lord!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Sandhagen has a new fan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> God in Heaven, his arm! And the mauling that Sandhagen is dishing out as revenge! Dear Lord!


Dude is limber as hell lol. Craziest round in a minute, so glad I just flipped back to the prelims.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fuck I thought Iuri had that armbar for sure. What a fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Win or lose Vick goes home to those big ass titties!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woah good for Vick. (Y)







This card has been FIRE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DAT KICK!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033533919017279488
Fucking good, that was disgraceful


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Beats Moraga to become 15 and 0. We have a new contender at 125.

Lol at 4 being the longest active streak in UFC's 125 division.

Win, lose or draw, please retire after this one Jake.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Beats Moraga to become 15 and 0. We have a new contender at 125.
> 
> Lol at 4 being the longest active streak in UFC's 125 division.
> 
> Win, lose or draw, please retire after this one Jake.


He's just going to end up in Bellator sadly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

 watching Ellenberger is a pure joy he's either going to get destroyed or you get to see an upset lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

And he's laying 'em down. :clap

Always brings a tear to my eye when a warrior has to lay the gloves down.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How are Casey and Hill so high on the card?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Hes fucking signed to fight October 6.
> 
> 
> I would 100% agree with you if there's no fight signed and hes blowing smoke up everyone's ass. But its fucking done and he will be in the octagon October 6th.
> ...


I understand that, and I'm very happy for it. But all this "craziness" has nothing to do with the actual Conor vs. Khabib fight. Why does it matter what Conor says about Khabib's teammate, dad, or third cousin twice removed's best friend's dog?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Loving this card so far. Fell asleep and missed those middle prelims though, gonna have to check out the Sandhagen fight later from the sounds of things. The Anders KO was sick, and glad to see Ellenberger finally call it a day. Nuts that he's only 33, but in fight years he's much older. Even the strawweights came to throw down on this one.

Got money on Johnson and Gaethje to win by KO, c'mon boys!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Michael Johnson's back is glistening lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Loving this card so far. Fell asleep and missed those middle prelims though, gonna have to check out the Sandhagen fight later from the sounds of things. The Anders KO was sick, and glad to see Ellenberger finally call it a day. Nuts that he's only 33, but in fight years he's much older. Even the strawweights came to throw down on this one.
> 
> Got money on Johnson and Gaethje to win by KO, c'mon boys!


Definitely check out the Sandhagen fight man, it's one of those things were the hype doesn't do it real justice


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I understand that, and I'm very happy for it. But all this "craziness" has nothing to do with the actual Conor vs. Khabib fight. Why does it matter what Conor says about Khabib's teammate, dad, or third cousin twice removed's best friend's dog?


Cause it fuels the hype and gives something to talk about while we wait for the fight. You don't have to like it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

let the fireworks begin!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

VICK JUST DIED!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

God damn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*YWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BABABABABYYYYYYYY*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn Homer got a straight up win :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fight proved he ain't just a fucking gate keeper, elite top 5 LW. WOW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> let the fireworks begin!


No fireworks. Just one BOMB!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Justin vs Barboza !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Justin vs Barboza !!!!!!!!!!!


Lee vs Justin!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This would be a bad match up for Lee.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033583555039907840


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> This would be a bad match up for Lee.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033583555039907840


I think Lee is past Al at this point personally


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I think Lee is past Al at this point personally


It would be smart of Lee to not take this fight, but for some reason he has been saying that he wants to fight Al again. So it may very well happen. In which case, the holes in Lee's game will be exploited again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> It would be smart of Lee to not take this fight, but for some reason he has been saying that he wants to fight Al again. So it may very well happen. In which case, the holes in Lee's game will be exploited again.


I agree it makes no sense for Lee to take it.
But, it's obviously an ego thing of getting the win back. But at this point with Al one foot varely in fighting, I'm taking Lee all day. Al's last 2 wins are 2017 Diego Sanchez (worth nothing) and LW Masvidal in 2015.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Lee vs Justin!


Wouldn't mind this since this was a quick fight and justin barely took any damage


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Shout out to @Anark for discovering this in time before it could be edited out of wikipedia.

Apparently, who ever is in charge of editing these thought Tickle Torture was a legitimate submission move in MMA.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The Highlight :banderas

if there is one fighter I would take and watch only their matches from modern MMA, it is Gaethje by faaar.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

A Gaethje fight without the word slobberknocker coming to mind seems wrong, but damn..


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy Shit























After hearing all the shit Vick talked about Gaethje and listening to him constantly whine for the past year gettting to witness him knocked out cold was incredibly satisfying :ken


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033559631946285056
Cool I guess.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Justin Gaethje! Violence for the win!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think Wonderboy will just outpoint him. IMO would have rather seen Wonderboy vs RDA and Robbie vs Santiago


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I am never going to get to see Lawler vs. Diaz II


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> I am never going to get to see Lawler vs. Diaz II


You can see the fight. Just get Diaz a million dollars.....simple


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can someone please explain to me Trevor Whittman's reaction here........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033603586628956160
I can't tell if he's happy, disgusted or shocked


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033889048970977282

Is Nate gonna slap Bruce at MSG when he's introducing him?? :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> Can someone please explain to me Trevor Whittman's reaction. I can't tell if he's happy, disgusted or shocked


That's the face of a man who lost a bet he put on Vick. He bet against his own man.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Or maybe he's not surprised motherfuckers


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Paige VanZant has fat arms.



THERE. I SAID IT.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Wouldn't mind this since this was a quick fight and justin barely took any damage


It won't let me rep you yet but that sig is A+, had never caught it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> It won't let me rep you yet but that sig is A+, had never caught it


Thanks bruv. RDA has one of the best flying knees in the game (Y)


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Amazing card.

It's always the creepers that deliver.

Gaethje has been one of my favourites since WSOF. Great to see him get a clean KO here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*






This gives me chills, so many parallels to Conor. 





At the same time I checked out Woodley's interview with Ariel and his belief seems just as strong. 



CAAAAAN"T FUCKING WAIT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till misses weight...

Woodley fights him anyway.

No matter what happens, UFC will schedule an immediate rematch in the UK.

PROFIT.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> This gives me chills, so many parallels to Conor.


Their skill set is very similar as well. People who haven't watched much of Till beyond that Wonderboy fight will see a lot of Conor in the way Till fights at 228.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Apparently Cowboy was on Joe's podcast today and started some beef with Mike Winkeljohn :dana2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

he's posted some cryptic stuff over the past week or two. Haven't heard exactly what it is/was, but there is definitely something there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Their skill set is very similar as well. People who haven't watched much of Till beyond that Wonderboy fight will see a lot of Conor in the way Till fights at 228.


Yea, it's just that pure self belief that draws me in same way Conor drew me in hard, when he was coming up. Something special about that. Pure self confidence


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I am only an hour into Joe's podcast with Cowboy and so far it has been a doozy. We get it a big insight into why the Jackson & Winklejohn camp has declined over recent years and Donald's stories about taking DMT and Mushrooms have been hysterical. It's worth a listen/watch.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That cave diving story was fucking chilling ....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035217997563015168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035289093175881728


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just another psycho bitch. 






In other news - UFC ‘frustrated’ with Conor McGregor’s selfish attitude, media blackout

I just want a press conference, that's it personally


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Betcha Conor won't receive the same amount of flak Honda did for refusing to promote her Nunes fight.

I just hope Nick Diaz hasn't completely ruined his body & chin with all those years of partying constantly in Vegas. And I get the feeling he might of dabbled in some cocaine during that period as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

There's a difference between not doing media, and blaming the media for all your fucking problems and your loss and saying how they turned against you. Jeez I wonder why she got flack from the media


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> Betcha Conor won't receive the same amount of flak Ronda did for refusing to promote her Nunes fight.


No he won't. Then again, no man received the same amount of flak that Ronda got no matter what the situation was. :shrug


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So what do people think about the current "controversy" over Woodley saying he's not fighting Usman on short notice if Till comes in overweight, that he's fighting Till period next week. Do you agree with him or think he should have to fight Usman next?

Personally I don't see the issue with it. He's saying fans will still get a fight, he's not also right on saying a champ deserves more than a day's notice.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's not a controversy. Whittaker said he didn't like the idea of backup fighters, either.

Anyways, it won't come to that. Till looks much leaner than he did leading up to his last couple of fights. He will make weight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> It's not a controversy. Whittaker said he didn't like the idea of backup fighters, either.
> 
> Anyways, it won't come to that. Till looks much leaner than he did leading up to his last couple of fights. He will make weight.


Folk are killing him on the MMA boards but hopefully he does.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Folk are killing him on the MMA boards but hopefully he does.


When are people not shitting on Woodley?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> So what do people think about the current "controversy" over Woodley saying he's not fighting Usman on short notice if Till comes in overweight, that he's fighting Till period next week. Do you agree with him or think he should have to fight Usman next?
> 
> Personally I don't see the issue with it. He's saying fans will still get a fight, he's not also right on saying a champ deserves more than a day's notice.


What's the controversy here? It'd be more of a controversy if he said he wasn't going to fight anyone if Till missed weight. But he's still going to fight him. I can understand why, he prepared his whole camp for Till. 



If he's going to fight him regardless who cares


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anyone see PFL last night? Full of crazy violent KO's.

One KO left a man on the canvas for 10 minutes unconscious and he had to have two emergency surgeries in hospital after he was rushed there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035563973645672448

The KO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035293762321297409
All the best to him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Not to play into a game of trauma but this doesn't seem as bad as the knee MVP landed and cracked Cyborg's skull with.

But is the blood pressure caused by the spine injury like Perro Aguayo, or is this an out of shape heavyweight thing?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't see the point in comparing which one is worse. The man suffered a horrific injury, hope he is able to recover to full health.



It's a brutal brutal game


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> When are people not shitting on Woodley?


True lol



Kaizen said:


> What's the controversy here? It'd be more of a controversy if he said he wasn't going to fight anyone if Till missed weight. But he's still going to fight him. I can understand why, he prepared his whole camp for Till.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's going to fight him regardless who cares


The issue now is that apparently if he fights overweight Till instead of Usman he's doing it because he's afraid of losing his title.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> The issue now is that apparently if he fights overweight Till instead of Usman he's doing it because he's afraid of losing his title.


But it's such a drastic change in opponent. And I won't doubt Woodley's mettle because he's basically stepping into the cage with an 85er for 5 rounds. Woodley will get to Usman and Colby when he gets passed the man in front of him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> But it's such a drastic change in opponent. And I won't doubt Woodley's mettle because he's basically stepping into the cage with an 85er for 5 rounds. Woodley will get to Usman and Colby when he gets passed the man in front of him.


I agree but you know folk hate Woodley. A good amount are hitting him with the "well Usman said he'd be the alternate weeks ago, train for both".


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I agree but you know folk hate Woodley. A good amount are hitting him with the "well Usman said he'd be the alternate weeks ago, train for both".


And those fuckers....are stupid!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> True lol
> 
> 
> 
> The issue now is that apparently if he fights overweight Till instead of Usman he's doing it because he's afraid of losing his title.


All the fault is on Till if he doesn't make weight


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So satisfying watching Paddy Pimblett get derailed in Cage Warriors yesterday.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

FINALLY SOME UFC FIGHTS TO LOOK FORWARD TO THIS WEEK


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

fights? plural?

I see one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*







Man Nicco lowkey cute. I just hope Valentina doesn't ruin that too much on Saturday


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I will be so proud of Till if he can pull off the upset this weekend, Been following his career for the last 4 years just before he signed with the UFC. It feels good knowing that a young lad from Liverpool is about to challenge for a UFC title, it weren't that long ago when I was worried about how quick they were pushing him I said at the time that I was worried the cowboy fight came too early for him but he completely destroyed him then had a very competitive fight with Wonderboy afterwards so he's proven he can hang with the best in the world. Even if he loses to Woodley he still has his whole career ahead of him to get another title and become a world champion so I won't really be that disappointed if he loses the fight. Just please make weight mate!!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Unorthodox said:


> I will be so proud of Till if he can pull off the upset this weekend, Been following his career for the last 4 years just before he signed with the UFC. It feels good knowing that a young lad from Liverpool is about to challenge for a UFC title, it weren't that long ago when I was worried about how quick they were pushing him I said at the time that I was worried the cowboy fight came too early for him but he completely destroyed him then had a very competitive fight with Wonderboy afterwards so he's proven he can hang with the best in the world. Even if he loses to Woodley he still has his whole career ahead of him to get another title and become a world champion so I won't really be that disappointed if he loses the fight. Just please make weight mate!!


Till started off as a betting underdog, but is now even with Woodley on 5dimes (which is one of the most respected offshore sportsbooks) as the fight gets closer and the sharps begin to lay money down on the fight. It will only be an upset to the general public who have only seen him fight once or twice.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Looks like Lee/Iaquinta 2 might happen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037067291953774592


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*













DON'T SLEEP ON KAROLIN/ANDRADE!!!!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till by KO via elbow strike inside of 3 rounds.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'll go for Tyron Woodley in the 4th after working Till's body knowing the weight cut kills him. I can see Till turtled up taking brutal knees a la GSP/Serra 2.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dan Hooker to face Edson Barboza at UFC Milwaukee. Yea buddy


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It would actually be good if Till had any remote chance of winning


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm going with Woodley via death from a million cuts. Late stoppage.

Till is a quality MMA fighter so he has a chance, just not a very good one. Hope Woodley takes it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Reading the comments it seems this is less of a breakdown from Dan Hardy and more of a gameplan video for Till. Apparently people are calling Hardy out for his bias. It's so damned uneven listening to this video at all.







Hardy needs to get Till's tea bag out his mouth.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> It would actually be good if Till had any remote chance of winning





RKing85 said:


> I'm going with Woodley via death from a million cuts. Late stoppage.
> 
> Till is a quality MMA fighter so he has a chance, just not a very good one. Hope Woodley takes it.


Reading comments like this makes it abundantly obvious that people haven't watched more than one, maybe two, Till fights. Hell, the second post makes it sound as though some haven't even watched a single Woodley fight, as "death by a million paper cuts" isn't how Woodley wins his fights. It's more like "explode and kill you with one enormous cut." 

No doubt that if I asked anyone here to describe Till's fighting style in detail, along with his strengths, most wouldn't have any clue where to even begin.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why don't you tell us how you think its gonna go down before the fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Why don't you tell us how you think its gonna go down before the fight


He can't be wrong if he doesn't make a prediction.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nah he'll just make this prediction after the fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Nah he'll just make this prediction after the fight.


ROGAN GOT MUSK HIGH?

Now if only he can set up a grant to get fighters in the fucking cage. People bitching about money, we can just throw some Musk money at them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till at 169 pounds!

Nicco is in the hospital!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Nah he'll just make this prediction after the fight.


I literally posted what was going to happen a few posts above yours.

This wasn't some random prediction based on absolutely nothing like some of the other ones. It's based on actually having watched each fighter extensively and their styles.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So Nicco's just never gonna defend that belt? She's used every excuse in the book at this point. Strip her of the belt already. She's not fighting tomorrow. This is what happens when UFC puts belts on amateurs.

And now Valentina is getting fucked out of a belt for what feels like the 4th time!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Andrade vs Karolina is now the co-main event. Makes sense, since it's basically a #1 contender fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> So Nicco's just never gonna defend that belt? She's used every excuse in the book at this point. Strip her of the belt already. She's not fighting tomorrow. This is what happens when UFC puts belts on amateurs.
> 
> And now Valentina is getting fucked out of a belt for what feels like the 4th time!


Why are folk so impatient and desperate for Val to get a belt. I don't get the calls to strip her. The division has only been around 9 months and Val has been in the division for 7. Plus Val is 1-1 in her last 2, with the win over a scrub. She's not exactly being fucked over like Ferg was. It's nowhere near as long as folk are pretending. As far as excuses, what excuses? Are people not allowed to have a bad string of health complications


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

everybody predicted Nicco doing this from day one.

Course, if I was about to be murdered on live PPV, I'd try to find a way out as well.

Get out of her with that "1-1 in her last 2". She's 8-2 in her last 10 and both those losses were to Amanda Nunes, probably the second best female fighter on the planet right now and who outweighed Valentina by 10-15 pounds. Both losses went the distance, and some (not me, but some) would argue Valentina won the second of those fights.

People wanted the belt on Valentina cause she was going to wreck Nicco. Valentina might have beaten Nicco worse than she beat Priscila, and think of how much ground that covers. Nicco giving GDR a run for her money for worst champion ever.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Valentina having the belt would make the belt mean something. Even having someone beat Valentina to retain the belt would make the belt mean something. As things stand now, the belt still isn't really anything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> everybody predicted Nicco doing this from day one.
> 
> Course, if I was about to be murdered on live PPV, I'd try to find a way out as well.
> 
> ...


Valentina should've went on TUF then if she was all about getting the Flyweight champ, fact is the division is shallow whether Val is champ or not.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can never escape the fuckery with UFC events these days. After all the talk about Till making weight, I gotta admit I grinned seeing him hit 169 and give the double bird.

But Nicco... damn. I want to give her the benefit of the doubt, because why the fuck would you wait until weigh in day to pull out, but it does look a little GDR-esque when everyone and their dog has been saying she's a massive underdog and even Valentina predicted that she would pull out a few weeks ago, I believe. Dana must be fuming, trying to get new divisions off the ground in the women's divisions and the so-called champions not showing up. Would love a doctor to come out and say that Nicco's totally fine. Didn't that happen last year with Nunes? Or some women's fighter, where the medicals came back okay but they didn't feel up to fighting? I don't know, man.

I wasn't very hyped for this card anyway, so the co-main event dropping out doesn't help things. There's some good fights here though, I see as I'm making these predictions.










Super weird seeing Diego Sanchez and Jim Miller so low on the prelims. The times, they are a'changing.

Hope Till absolutely destroys Woodley.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Valentina should've went on TUF then if she was all about getting the Flyweight champ, fact is the division is shallow whether Val is champ or not.


I will agree the division is shallow.

But why would Valentina pull out of her Bantamweight Title fight she was already booked for to go fight in the TUF house and have to fight 4 times to win a title?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038197138155626497Still a better title reign than germaine


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038197138155626497Still a better title reign than germaine


Great news! Fuck, Nicco!

The only thing I'll give Nicco is that she didn't cheat to win her belt like GDR. (take some points ref!) But the, "I'm hurt, next month I swear," really got to bullshit levels with Nicco. At least with Cruz he was literally torn apart. But it's close.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> I will agree the division is shallow.
> 
> But why would Valentina pull out of her Bantamweight Title fight she was already booked for to go fight in the TUF house and have to fight 4 times to win a title?


I'm not saying she should've did that, I'm just saying I don't feel particularly bad for her because she's had to wait as of now 7 months to challenge for the flyweight belt. The Nicco shit feel like it's been overblown because folk want to see Val with a belt. The way folk talk it sounds like Nicco has been the champ since December 2016 instead of December that just passed. They're already devaluing belts by creating interim titles wily nilly and doing nonsensical title shots. Doesn't seem like they need to add stripping titles for silly reasons to that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This card is fucking dogshit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

^Huh. I had it so rooted in my mind that it was a good card, but it is a little underwhelming when you look at the final product. IIRC this was meant to be the ZABIT/YAIR card :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So red-y for tonight. CAn't wait for the main event.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nicco <<<

Rooting for Till but reckon Woodley beats him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Irish Jet said:


> This card is fucking dogshit.


Which means the fights are gonna be sick bruh


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cannot fucking wait for tonight, Anything could happen really. My head is going with Woodley my heart is saying Till I just hope it's not another 5 round borefest. War Till!!!!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Zabit should have been on the UFC 229 card. Adesanya, too. UFC should have maximized their exposure since these guys are the future of the sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is MMA coming home lads?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Boom. The Dentist.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Unbelievable, that's why I love this sport.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Which means the fights are gonna be sick bruh


The golden rule. It's been great. Sanchez and Miller seeming to turn back the clock, the Stewart comeback, the head kick KO by Neal... and AlJo's kneebar! Damn!

Also, Aldana vs. Pudilova was a fucking WAR!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tatiana "Khabib Nurmagomedov" Suarez.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Tatiana "Khabib Nurmagomedov" Suarez.


Her vs J-Check :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Suarez with another mauling!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bruh Suarez is a beast, Carla can take a beating. But man the prelims were great all finishes


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

They get a bit excited mid match sometimes. She must be up next for a title shot....Ranked #9 with Esparza being her first ever top 10 opponent lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That high kick KO by Neal was outrageous.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Impeccable Sin said:


> They get a bit excited mid match sometimes. She must be up next for a title shot....Ranked #9 with Esparza being her first ever top 10 opponent lol.


Maybe a bit early but she beat the former champ and mauled her from start to finish. That was the number 6 girl. Maybe one more win puts her in the title picture.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy shit Nico got MURKED!


Wish it were another Nicco tho :side:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Maybe a bit early but she beat the former champ and mauled her from start to finish. That was the number 6 girl. Maybe one more win puts her in the title picture.


It's definitely early lol. It puts her in position to fight with contenders now. Esparza was not a contender though. Strawweight is a deep division, but there is still a big difference between Esparza and the top 5[champ & top 4 ranked contenders]. This was probably the best possible matchup for Suarez, given her size advantage and their skillsets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dodson's picture looks soooo crazy



Stormbringer said:


> Maybe a bit early but she beat the former champ and mauled her from start to finish. That was the number 6 girl. Maybe one more win puts her in the title picture.


One more win or a bland win from the winner of Andrade vs KK and I can see it. She is part Mexican too and we know how hard the UFC has been trying to break into Mexico.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well that fight was 135 as fuck...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Dodson's picture looks soooo crazy
> 
> 
> 
> One more win or a bland win from the winner of Andrade vs KK and I can see it. She is part Mexican too and we know how hard the UFC has been trying to break into Mexico.


I imagine they'll put her against JJ, if for no other reason than JJ has already beaten everyone else relevant and isn't getting another shot at Rose anytime soon. That's if she's not who they have in mind to face Shevchenko for the title.

Suarez should hope that's what they are doing so she fights someone else instead, because I think she gets fucked up in that fight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

ZAAAAAAABIT.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I imagine they'll put her against JJ, if for no other reason than JJ has already beaten everyone else relevant and isn't getting another shot at Rose anytime soon. That's if she's not who they have in mind to face Shevchenko for the title.
> 
> Suarez should hope that's what they are doing so she fights someone else instead, because I think she gets fucked up in that fight.


It's a weird case for JJ, she's elite no doubt but shut out from the title in her weight class at least until Rose drops the belt. Meanwhile if she goes up she has Valentina waiting for her, and Val has beat her when the fought in Muay Thai. 

As for Suarez if she can't get JJ down yeah she's getting fucked up. But at least as far as tonight with hype on high, fuck it put her in there with the boogeywoman lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

2 minutes! DAAAAMMMN!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus christ, Jessica.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn this has been a great night of fights


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Idk why WWE doesn't use a foreign heel with translator more


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Idk why WWE doesn't use a foreign heel with translator more


Rusev had Lana...

Umaga had Armando Alejandro Essttttrrraaaada!

They just fuck it up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This has really been one of those cards that delivered way more than it should have. 

Just hoping my guy Woodley retains his belt


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Rusev had Lana...
> 
> Umaga had Armando Alejandro Essttttrrraaaada!
> 
> They just fuck it up.


That's true lol. But man they're leaving interesting shit on the table. Hopefully they start doing Almas right, him beating folk then Vega claiming he shat on them to of be gold


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't know why they are pretending like it's a question who's getting the next title shot. That fight was always supposed to be a title eliminator in the first place, and it was the #2 fighter putting the #4 fighter to sleep in the first round lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is my Woodley fanboy kicking in or is Dan breaking them up way too quick?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm so fucking happy lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woodley is the man! Who's Next!?



Oh God it's Colby right?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woodley vs Covington now, you would think. That will be an interesting build up. Unless GSP decides he wants to challenge for the titles.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GSP/Woodley plz


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Woodley is the man! Who's Next!?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God it's Colby right?


Man Colby should be an easy win for Woodley, but the MMA God's are harsh lol



charsetutf said:


> Woodley vs Covington now, you would think. That will be an interesting build up. Unless GSP decides he wants to challenge for the titles.


I hope my guy Woodley gets the GSP fight


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GSP/Woodley would most likely be a snooze fest, in all fairness. Plus, IDK Georges is even willing to cut to 170 anymore, let alone fight again.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Man Colby should be an easy win for Woodley, but the MMA God's are harsh lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my guy Woodley gets the GSP fight


I think GSP wants the 155 title so he can be a 3 division champ, though. He looks incredibly slim now, so I think he could make 155. 

But you never know.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GSP was talking 155. He wants to be a 3 division champ. But I'd be up for Woodley finally getting his due.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till should have been nowhere near a title shot in the first place. Other than beating a shot and old Cowboy he has done next to nothing in the UFC. I had Wonderboy beating him comfortably aswel. Glad he got his arse handed to him

Woodley is massively underrated. Ridiculous power with that overhand right every time. Surely Colby next


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hopefully Woodley starts to get more respect. He ran through Till like that twerp didn’t belong in the cage with him.

The guys easily outstruck the best strikers in his division. His speed and raw power is hard to deal with.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I think GSP wants the 155 title so he can be a 3 division champ, though. He looks incredibly slim now, so I think he could make 155.
> 
> But you never know.


i've been seeing that and it sounds crazy. Woodley fanboyism aside, GSP healthly making 155 sounds crazy? GSP was already ripped at WW, I don't see how he makes 155lbs in fighting condition.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> *
> Woodley might even troll his way to a sub, so I'll go with that.*
> 
> Khabib Nurmagomedov sub too.


Dab on 'em.

Some variation of that finish happens 99/100 times when those two fight, although I was much more expecting a KO/TKO. That belt promotion was an incredible picture too.

UFC 228 was a helluva card! Only one dim spot, which is incredible considering.

Also, not so fast on the GSP fight (though, for those wondering, he's extremely lean atm if you check his social media- think he's serious about 155.) USMAN and/or Covington could take a crack at that 170 title.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woodley would destroy GSP at this stage. I have no interest at all in seeing that at all


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

not that I thought Woodley was in any real danger tonight, but still nice to see him get his hand raised.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I can’t say just how enjoyable it was to see Woodley murk Till like that. He offered nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I can’t say just how enjoyable it was to see Woodley murk Till like that. He offered nothing.


I was certainly happy with it, especially after Dana shat on Woodley when he was talking to Megan about Nicco being stripped. This was a card that over delivered honestly I


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Dab on 'em. *Calls submission way ahead*
> 
> Some variation of that finish happens 99/100 times when those two fight, although I was much more expecting a KO/TKO. That belt promotion was an incredible picture too.


Great call on the submission! :clap

He made Till look like an amateur. Tyron just humbled 75% of the fanbase. That ground and pound was rough. Just trying to smash and slice. Great stuff

And the belt ceremony after the sub! :banderas RESPECT!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GEOFF NEAL WITH THAT CRO COP MURDER KICK!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> GEOFF NEAL WITH THAT CRO COP MURDER KICK!


Such a great night of finishes. Hopefully it's one of those nights they for go fight of the night, and just give out extra performance bonuses


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Such a great night of finishes. Hopefully it's one of those nights they forgo fight of the night, and just give out extra performance bonuses


They didn't. But it would be worth it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hell of a performance from Woodley. I really thought this might be the fight where his age would start to become a factor, but he looked great.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*STRAIGHT MURDER!*
....but no bonus​


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> *STRAIGHT MURDER!*
> ....but no bonus​


God damn lol. I certainly wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Power and speed aside, Woodley is one of the smartest and the most technical fighters ever in UFC history. It was a masterpiece.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As of right now Tyron stands as the second best welterweight of all time. Behind GSP. At this rate with the level of contenders he is fighting. He's coming for that fucking number 1 spot!! 

Maybe we can put aside the bullshit that he's a boring fighter??? 




I FUCKING TOLD Y'ALL DON'T SLEEP ON THE KAROLINA/ANDRADE FIGHT. MY GOODNESS. She smashes Rose IMO. 













*
ALWAYS REMEMBER THE RULE LADS - A shit card on paper = INSANE FIGHTS *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> As of right now Tyron stands as the second best welterweight of all time. Behind GSP. At this rate with the level of contenders he is fighting. He's coming for that fucking number 1 spot!!
> 
> Maybe we can put aside the bullshit that he's a boring fighter???
> 
> ...


I agree right along side you. Robbie, Till, Maia and Thompson are a great resume. If he can add Colby and Usman to the list I'd call it a draw despite the number of defenses. The level of talent in opposition is way more dangerous to Woodley. (not to mention the BJ padding for GSP)

That bullshit should never have been there. He had 2 slow fights compared to a shit ton from GSP.

I love me some Andrade. She's a fucking pitbull. The Wanderlei complements were apt during this belting. She's got engine pistons for arms. And she's cute as fuck! *SUE ME! * I can definitely see her beating Rose. Rose is not the best the division has to offer and I can see Andrade blasting her to pieces.


If the card is quiet....


BRING THE NOISE!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just watching through some of the ACB fights from yesterday. Nasty KO here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038662239979544576


Tyron literally took two shots and virtually no damage. COLBY VS TYRON GRUDGE MATCH IM DOWN!!!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn Tyron done his clart >>>

Great card


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Till getting shown up was amusing. Looked like some random bum they dragged in off the street.
But why in the hell is John Dodson still getting main card fights?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Rose vs Andrade
Till vs Usman
Colby vs Tyron
Zabit vs Chad (or Bektic)
Rivera vs Cruz
Tatiana vs Claudia


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DulyNoted said:


> Till getting shown up was amusing. Looked like some random bum they dragged in off the street.
> But why in the hell is John Dodson still getting main card fights?


Dodson should go back to Flyweight now that DJ isn't champ.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wow Woodley virtually flawless against Till - that choke was nasty but also credit to Till for taking a fucking mauling on the ground without giving it up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yeah incredible resiliency from Till to never stop turning, shrimping and framing away from Woodley even after the knockdown and all those HELLACIOUS elbows. Fuck me.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

^He also was somehow uninjured. All of that and he stands up with a lil cut on his hairline? The fuck?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brain damage/ Concussion for sure probably lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Irish Jet said:


> This card is fucking dogshit.


:mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Legit that was probs the card of the year so far.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Amazing card.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woodley still trying to goad GSP into a fight. Smart. But I still see GSP going for that 3rd belt, especially if Conor wins. I think GSP beats Khabib or Conor handily, but a mega fight with Conor would obviously his preference.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley still trying to goad GSP into a fight.
> 
> Still see GSP going for that 3rd belt, especially if Conor wins. I think GSP beats Khabib or Conor handily, but a mega fight with Conor would obviously his preference.


How?

I think the cut to 155 would kill Georges. :shrug


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> How?
> 
> I think the cut to 155 would kill Georges. :shrug


Have you seen how slim he has been looking lately? He's never been a big welterweight anyways. I'm not saying it's a guarantee that he can make it, but it's far from an impossibility. Also, if he can, that 3rd title is there for the taking, regardless of who wins at UFC 229. Making history + a potential huge money fight with Conor would be more than enough motivation for him to make 155.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I said this a long time ago, but Woodley is stylistically a very bad matchup for GSP. 


What Woodley showed in his "boring" fight with Maia is that he won't shy away from emphazing on his takedown defense, and GSP's bread and butter is capitalising on his opponent's fuck ups with a takedown. On the feet, Woodley is a nightmare scenario for GSP. No amount of training with Freddy Roach can prepare him for that type of aggressiveness-meets-discipline.


Conor and Khabib are better fights for him because both show weakness in one particular area, while Woodley is the more well-rounded fighter. Khabib would probably try to outwrestle GSP, and I think that'd be his biggest mistake because Khabib hasn't ever been tested against someone with GSP's level of Fight IQ on the ground. Not to mention, GSP is _naturally_ the heavier / stronger fighter.





Kaizen said:


> I FUCKING TOLD Y'ALL DON'T SLEEP ON THE KAROLINA/ANDRADE FIGHT. MY GOODNESS. She smashes Rose IMO.


I don't think that Karolina was prepared for that onslaught. Andrade charging her and dominating the pace wasn't the most expected outcome.



Rose would be prepared for it.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ye Karolina got smoked man, that was a proper slug fest at the start then BOP, KO


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> How?
> 
> I think the cut to 155 would kill Georges. :shrug


Hes already doing a test cut to 155. This isn't 100% confirmed but all social media posts seem to indicate that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Hes already doing a test cut to 155. This isn't 100% confirmed but all social media posts seem to indicate that.


I'll believe it when I see it. I'd hate to see GSP get on the scale looking like 145 Conor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GOd dam that would be insane, a three division world champion


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> God dam that would be insane, a three division world champion


I know right!

If DC can trim the fat and make 185, I can see him mauling Whittaker.

:side:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Michael Chiesa Files Lawsuit Against Conor McGregor Over UFC 223 Bus Attack*



> Michael Chiesa is the first person to go after Conor McGregor for his assault on a bus earlier this year ahead of UFC 223 that left several people injured.
> 
> Sources close to the former “Ultimate Fighter” winner confirmed Chiesa filed his lawsuit in the state of New York on Monday seeking damages after he was injured in the melee. TMZ first reported the news.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.mmanews.com/michael-chiesa-files-lawsuit-against-conor-mcgregor-over-ufc-223-bus-attack/


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I gave it a couple of days to see if anyone would mention it, but surprisingly I haven't seen anyone here, or even on reddit, say anything about Woodley's new arsenal of weapons. He completely transformed his striking over the 13 months that he was on the sideline for. Pre-injury Woodley was a one dimensional striker and would have gotten KO'd clean by Till, who _is_ an elite level striker, whereas post-injury Woodley looked like a completely different guy standing up. Significantly better head movement and footwork, and even though his power still comes from his right hand, he was using his left in different ways to set up the power shot. He has a lot more options now on how to set up that powerful right. That weaving and rock back that he did in the knockdown sequence was nice. This was a lot more impressive than the stats that people keep repeating (77-0 significant strikes, or whatever it was.)

Speaking of which, Khabib is going to need a new wrinkle in his game as well. That sloppy footwork with which he tries to close the distance isn't going to work against Conor.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I still LOL at Woodley calling himself the GOAT after 1.5 title defenses in a division that had Hughes and GSP. 

But Till having the nickname The Gorilla is IMO a bigger lol. 



Still, great card. I was never bored and Zabit, Andrade and Woodley delievered. Great finishes.



PS:

Poor Karolina.
:mj2


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



TheJack said:


> I still LOL at Woodley calling himself the GOAT after 1.5 title defenses in a division that had Hughes and GSP.


It's a ploy to get GSP to fight him. Can't blame him for wanting that big money fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wonderboy x 2 
Maia
Till


Someone can't count???


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Has anyone seen the Below the Belt recap of 228? It's really good. But the main talking point is from the main event. This is why Brendan Schaub is my favorite MMA personality. He has no flag, no dog in the fight. He's truthful and forthcoming and I love that about him. Whole lot to think about after all this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbOG34vWKwA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I honestly could not disagree more lol. Even though I agree with some points in that video. It's rare I agree with him though very rare





The best is easily Luke Thomas


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib/Conor presser set for next week, September 20th, 5pm ET, which is 10pm Irish time and 11pm CET.

Somebody better call J&J Security.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039933773754900480
:mark: x 2 million (PPV buys)


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Looking forward to the shit talking.

But the press conference I'm most looking forward to will be the one on fight week, which will include Tony Ferguson.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

“Start of year your guy taps like chicken, end of year he fights for title” 

I can’t believe this fight is finally happening. Bring it on!!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039969978278129666
This should be an interesting fight. RDA will have the considerable striking advantage, but may very well getting wrestle fucked again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hide yo kids hide yo dollies. IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

BJ Penn vs Ryan Hall has been booked. Awesome, probably the only thing I can stand to see Penn in in 2018. Plus, RYAN HALL is back :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

THe press conference is MEDIA ONLY. Hmmmmm, not sure how I feel about this


But a crowd of irish and Russians is just a riot waiting to happen


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> THe press conference is MEDIA ONLY. Hmmmmm, not sure how I feel about this
> 
> But a crowd of irish and Russians is just a riot waiting to happen


They'll all gather outside and use wi-fi to get eyes and ears. Then.....then they'll kill each other.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Easily the best Women's division and probs top 5 division period. ATM. 

Tatiana is in there too


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just listened to Colby on Ariels show from Monday and I have to say the man is pure fucking good with a mic in front of him. His rant about Snoop dog being a malnourished twig was the highlight for me

Can only imagine what he would be like if he did beat Woodley in the octagon


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Just listened to Colby on Ariels show from Monday and I have to say the man is pure fucking good with a mic in front of him. His rant about Snoop dog being a malnourished twig was the highlight for me
> 
> Can only imagine what he would be like if he did beat Woodley in the octagon


I'm much more interested in this fight after I saw the evolution in Woodley's striking on Saturday. He has more tools in his arsenal with which to set up that right hand now, and could make Colby pay when he tries to close the distance. It won't be as easy for Colby to take away Woodley's right hand by putting pressure and cutting off the cage as it would have been against pre-injury Woodley, although he performed beautifully against a high level striker in RDA.

It should be a good and interesting fight, albeit not one that most casual fans might enjoy. The build up has potential to be terrific, though. If they play this right, it could get a ton of mainstream attention due to the political divide between the two fighters (even though Colby is just playing a character with this MAGA stuff and doesn't actually believe what he's saying.)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I'm much more interested in this fight after I saw the evolution in Woodley's striking on Saturday. He has more tools in his arsenal with which to set up that right hand now, and could make Colby pay when he tries to close the distance. It won't be as easy for Colby to take away Woodley's right hand by putting pressure and cutting off the cage as it would have been against pre-injury Woodley, although he performed beautifully against a high level striker in RDA.
> 
> It should be a good and interesting fight, albeit not one that most casual fans might enjoy. The build up has potential to be terrific, though. If they play this right, it could get a ton of mainstream attention due to the political divide between the two fighters (even though Colby is just playing a character with this MAGA stuff and doesn't actually believe what he's saying.)


Colby seems too eager to trade shots (especially in the Maia and RDA fights) for my liking. Against Tyron I feel that will be his undoing, no doubt Colby has all the tools to beat Tyron, more so than anybody else in the 170lbs division IMO but he leaves his chin far to much exposed, I struggle to see a scenario where Tyron does not land that big overhand right and when he does Colby like everybody else in the division will fold like a sack of shit

If Colby can change his reckless attacking style get close and constantly keep the high pace he sets on Tyron he can be successful with it. We have seen on a few occasions that Colby has got cardio for days while cardio is the main issue and Achilles heel for Tyron. If Colby can get through the first couple of rounds while applying that insane pressure then I definitely see a route to victory for him but I really struggle to see Tyron not landing flush and folding him

People can hate on Colby all they want but the guy is entertaining as fuck and has so far backed up his big mouth with impressive performances. If the UFC plays the build up to this fight correct then we really will have a must see battle on our hands


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby gonna have to close that gap and stick to him like glue the entire fight. Which I don't see happening


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Colby is 98% getting fucked up. I mean his most probable path to victory is trying to wrestle and hold against the fence the guy with the highest TDD in UFC history and someone who loves fighting with his back to the cage. Outside of a puncher's chance I don't put much stock in Colby. Personally think the guy to beat Woodley is A. not on the roster or B. hasn't developed into a contender yet


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He's over in Bellator right now, preparing for a 8 man tournament and a middleweight champion






























I'm talking about RORY MAC


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> He's over in Bellator right now, preparing for a 8 man tournament and a middleweight champion
> 
> I'm talking about RORY MAC


If Rory's so good....


Why did he run away from REAL competition? Why did he run away from USADA? Hmmmmmmmmmmm!?!???!!!??? :side:


Either way, MVP beats both! :cudi


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> If Rory's so good....
> 
> 
> Why did he run away from REAL competition? Why did he run away from USADA? Hmmmmmmmmmmm!?!???!!!??? :side:
> ...


funny


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Friendly reminder: FUCK THE UFC

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/9/...28-geoff-neal-is-right-back-to-waiting-tables



> *After KOTY candidate at UFC 228, Geoff Neal is right back to waiting tables*





Kaizen said:


> Easily the best Women's division and probs top 5 division period. ATM.
> 
> Tatiana is in there too


I'm still blown away by Suarez. As somebody who didn't know her off the street I did not imagine she was a grappling fucking machine, it's probably the most thrown I've ever been by a fighter :lmao





Rowdy Yates said:


> People can hate on Colby all they want but the guy is entertaining as fuck


I mean, he is when he fights :mj4


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Michael Chiesa Files Lawsuit Against Conor McGregor Over UFC 223 Bus Attack*

Show + win money, camp reimbursement. He's owed it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yea her and Andrade are probs the scariest in that division.


Rose has her fucking work cut out for her if she wants to keep that belt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What's stopping Rose from getting in the cage anyway?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Rose has always had mental issues. She had a traumatic childhood. 

god I love fight pass card facing so much.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> What's stopping Rose from getting in the cage anyway?


Injury, but she most likely fights somewhere after 230


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Sad way for Hunt to bow out of the UFC. He has been shot for a couple of year now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Sad way for Hunt to bow out of the UFC. He has been shot for a couple of year now


KO or Sub

I'm torn on if he should go to another promotion. Hard to take his anti-PED crusade serious if he goes somewhere with less testing


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> KO or Sub
> 
> I'm torn on if he should go to another promotion. Hard to take his anti-PED crusade serious if he goes somewhere with less testing


He got subbed in the first round RNC


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Think he's still got 1 maybe 2 fights left on his contract, which he'll obviously finish since he's getting 800K per fight


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was depressing. Hunt had an awesome gameplan, but 15 years into his MMA career and he still has no answer for the ground game. It annoys me because I'm such a big fan of his style, and he had such an amazing run early in his UFC career, but as soon as it hits the ground in a Hunt fight we know he's fucked.

The Alves and Arlovski fights were the only real dull spots on the whole card.

Petr Yan vs. Jin Soo Son- Exhibit A why watching the prelim fights is a worthwhile thing. Loved it. Son has amazing heart and attitude. Can't wait to see him again.

Probably the weirdest result I've gotten in the predictions. 7/12 right, fairly average outcome. But of the 7 I got right, 6 were perfect. And I completely fell off a cliff from the Dollaway fight on.

Speaking of the Dollaway fight... WHAT THE FUCK, HERB DEAN?!?!?!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think it's time for Mark Hunt to admit that he needs some of _Michael's Secret Stuff._


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Think he's still got 1 maybe 2 fights left on his contract, which he'll obviously finish since he's getting 800K per fight


He got one left on his contract. I thought that was his last but got it wrong


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I think it's time for Mark Hunt to admit that he needs some of _Michael's Secret Stuff._


Pretty sure Hunt would hang himself than do steroids


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041119473908899840
:lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy shit she verbally disarmed and beat him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Crazy how much Huntos crusade against PEDs has hurt him. He used to be one of the most beloved figures in MMA but theres a lot of joy expressed online over him losing. I do get it though.

Crazy to think just a couple of years ago Arlovski was close to getting a HW Title shot, now look at him. His fights that go to a decision are so DULL as well. There's only two possibilities with Andrei. Either he KOs someone early or gets KO'd early or his fight is an absolute snoozer and goes the distance.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Arlovski was like on a 6 fight losing streak before that so who knows lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Get it while it's up. Recap of the Fight Night.

Olynik wants a top 5 guy now...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Arlovski was like on a 6 fight losing streak before that so who knows lol


True. Its something in the back of my mind whenever I think about it. Before he got back to the UFC he had that really bad run of losses where he was getting brutally KO'd all the time. He's stayed relevant for a decade since he was UFC Champion though which is no small feat. But this run feels like it. Itd be nice to see him get a few KOs and retire though. When he's on point and can just freely strike he's so much fun to watch.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041119473908899840
> :lol


I used to be a really big fan of her. Not so much these days.

Clearly the question he was trying to ask didn't come out the way he wanted to due to the language barrier, but he was asking about Conor's behavior, probably alluding to the bus incident. It's a legit question, her thoughts on him and how he represents the sport. To humiliate this guy for no reason speaks volumes about her.

Rose was right about her.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



absolutely fucking dead :sodone:sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Oh my God! WHYYYYY!?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039963142816559104

WEST FUCKING LINN


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Any news on Megan Anderson, Holly or GDR?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No, no and LOL no


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

RIP Kid Yamamoto.

Fuck cancer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yea I just saw the news too. Dam
\



RIP


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn that's sad. Had no idea he was even sick so this came out of nowhere.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*RIP Kid Yamamoto , my condolences goes out to his family and friends, :mj2*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

R.I.P Yamamoto.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Some of the best tats in the game as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

there is no such thing as a good MMA tattoo.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anyone ready for Chuck vs Tito 3 in Las Vegas California?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stephen90 said:


> Anyone ready for Chuck vs Tito 3 in Las Vegas California?


Not me. Zero interest. What a crock of shit that will be. Pure pantomime


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RKing85 said:


> there is no such thing as a good MMA tattoo.


Have you seen TJ's?? If you think that isn't even good. You know nothing about good tattoos. 








Chuck/Tito 9 is the biggest horseshit of the year most likely. 



I'm sure someone will respond with the dumbest most annoying comeback possible - 'BUT YOU'LL STILL WATCH IT BRO"


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Not me. Zero interest. What a crock of shit that will be. Pure pantomime


Me neither just making fun of Tito's stupidity.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woodley says he is willing to fight Covington at UFC 230 if he is cleared: https://mmajunkie.com/2018/09/tyron...-colby-covington-at-ufc-230-if-injury-cleared

No surprise - Woodley is always down to fight anyone.

I hope they add Jon Jones to that card too, as rumored.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley says he is willing to fight Covington at UFC 230 if he is cleared: https://mmajunkie.com/2018/09/tyron...-colby-covington-at-ufc-230-if-injury-cleared
> 
> No surprise - Woodley is always down to fight anyone.
> 
> I hope they add Jon Jones to that card too, as rumored.


Woodley making a quick turnaround would be great. He took 0 damage from Till why not?

BUT, if Jones making his return at 230 doesn't that fill out the card? As it stands 230 has 11 fights, the usual ppv card is 12. If there can be only one, I'd bank on UFC going with Redemption Tour pt 7.

Not to mention Joe Rogan telling Woodley, after the Till fight, that UFC had a plan in place. Hinting at something we don't know about.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042561361824428032
:jonjones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hope Woodley get's it. He'll get a much bigger payday and the feud with Colby will be great and also Fuck Jones.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So who do we think his dance partner is gonna be? You think DC will drop the weight for the trilogy paycheck before the Brock fight? Or do they give Jon a tune up vs .....Latifi?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The GOAT will be eligible to return soon.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> So who do we think his dance partner is gonna be? You think DC will drop the weight for the trilogy paycheck before the Brock fight? Or do they give Jon a tune up vs .....Latifi?


I don't think DC would look at it that way. He's been saying that he wants Jones and would fight him if he returns before DC retires. Winner would fight Lesnar and in DC's mind, he believes it will be him (even though in reality, Jon Jones would beat him again.)


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Hope Woodley get's it. He'll get a much bigger payday and the feud with Colby will be great and also Fuck Jones.


Woodley and Covington aren't big enough names to get the spot ahead of Jones. I would love to see that fight on the MSG card, but if we have to pick one or the other, I would take Jon Jones all day, and so would the UFC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

USADA are a joke. Glad JBJ will be back but seriously, what a fucking farce


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Woodley and Covington aren't big enough names to get the spot ahead of Jones. I would love to see that fight on the MSG card, but if we have to pick one or the other, I would take Jon Jones all day, and so would the UFC.


Yea never said they were bigger than Jones, just say who deserves that MSG main event slot more obviously 







Fuck USADA and fuck Jones. Cause you know the next fuck up is right around the corner


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Glad the  is back, hoping it's DC at heavyweight. Take his belt and take the Brock fight


Stormbringer said:


> So who do we think his dance partner is gonna be? You think DC will drop the weight for the trilogy paycheck before the Brock fight? Or do they give Jon a tune up vs .....Latifi?


Has to be DC or Gus. Wouldn't waste him on Latifi on that type of card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's Gus. Unless DC wants to risk it all.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jones turning state's evidence??? Well it's not like Jones could make himself any more hated to most MMA fans. What's adding one more thing to the list of things to dislike about jones?

The longer they waited to announce his punishment, the shorter the suspension was going to be. I was down to thinking it was going to be just 18 months. Sadly, I'm not shocked that it is only 15.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Whoever he is fighting next, I will be rooting for. Jones will still win, cause he's the GOAT and probs on steroids. But who cares.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I thought Gus was injured?

And you guys really think Jones would jump right to heavyweight to face the UFC heavyweight GOAT DC? That's a tall order. I think DC's chances go way up because he's not cutting weight. Lesnar at heavyweight is a lot different from DC. Jones' tools may not be as effective without DC draining himself. I just think the weight class change is gonna be a big factor.

But all this fantasy since DC wouldn't have time to prepare for Jones on one month's notice. Unless UFC knew ahead of time and told DC to prepare.



I just hope Brock beats both! :draper2


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

jonnybonesIt’s difficult to express myself at this moment but I can definitely say my heart is filled with gratitude and appreciation. I want to thank all of you who have stood by me during the toughest stretch of my life. It has meant the world to me and always will. But now is the time to shift the focus front and center to the road ahead. Greatness is what I’m chasing and the path to reclaiming my throne is now officially open. Comeback Season begins now


:jonjones
​


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It seems fucking shortsighted to throw out any presumed integrity your testing sysytem had for Jon Jones.

He isn’t that big of a star.

He’s a piece of shit. He’s a liar. He’s a cheat. He ain’t going to get back your $4 Billion, ya fucking morons.

He’ll fuck up again.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I thought Gus was injured?
> 
> And you guys really think Jones would jump right to heavyweight to face the UFC heavyweight GOAT DC? That's a tall order. I think DC's chances go way up because he's not cutting weight. Lesnar at heavyweight is a lot different from DC. Jones' tools may not be as effective without DC draining himself. I just think the weight class change is gonna be a big factor.
> 
> ...


Of course Jones would jump up to heavyweight for an immediate title shot against DC. It's a perfect match up for him. Jones will beat DC at any weight class. He might fight him differently than he did at UFC 214, though. He will probably approach the fight more like he did in their first encounter.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jones admitted to going rehab for coke use and it turns out he grassed a few people up to receive a reduced ban :lmao

What a piece of shit he is


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Jones admitted to going rehab for coke use and it turns out he grassed a few people up to receive a reduced ban


Grassed up?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Grassed up?


Means he snitched on a couple people.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Grassed up?


The vile maggot of a man took a deal were 30 months of his suspension is basically suspended because he has thrown other people under the bus, Part of the deal is not only has he already done it but he will continue to inform USADA for the foreseeable future or he will have to serve out the remaining 30 months of his suspension

So basically he is guilty as a mother fucker and received more or less a 4 year ban but he has cut a deal with USADA to be their snitch

How this piece of shit has any support or fans left is beyond me. Drink and drug driver, hit and runner, drug addict, steroid using cheating scumbag and now a snitch :lmao

Karma is a bitch and when it does finally catch up with him it will be a glorious thing to see


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jon Jones confirmed to headline UFC 230.



> There has been ample speculation regarding the possibility of Jones headlining UFC 230 at Madison Square Garden on Nov. 3, but the UFC president’s latest comments have thrown water on that idea.
> 
> “Beginning of next year,” White told ESPN’s ‘Get Up’ show when asked about Jones’ return.


https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/9/20/17882262/dana-white-targets-early-2019-for-jon-jones-return


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> *DON'T BELIEVE HIS LIES*


Blackbeard is that you?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How long until the press conference ?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

50 minutes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I thought Gus was injured?
> 
> And you guys really think Jones would jump right to heavyweight to face the UFC heavyweight GOAT DC? That's a tall order. I think DC's chances go way up because he's not cutting weight. Lesnar at heavyweight is a lot different from DC. Jones' tools may not be as effective without DC draining himself. I just think the weight class change is gonna be a big factor.
> 
> ...


He's beaten him twice already, I don't think he's scared of Heavyweight DC. But whether the fight will be the same I'm not sure. 


Maybe heavyweight Jones is even better....


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

355,000 viewers already and the press conference hasn't even started. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042827069133123584How's this for promotion


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Apparently Conor is just now on his way. This could take a while.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm not surprised motherfuckers


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor showing up with 2 belts.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conors probably been drinking already, hes outdoing himself here lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus gonna need some time to promise that


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mcgregor was both coked up and drunk at the same time. Did a fantastic job of selling the fight. Khabib had some good lines too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Honestly the best part for me was when he insulted Ali Abdel Aziz or whatever the fuck his name is, because he is a rat fuck


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is going to be the biggest drawing UFC fight of all time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib not giving a single fuck. 

Cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042899610379972611

Speaking about licking arseholes..... this was embarassing


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yo the fight is lowkey 2 weeks away. That's insane!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why is Conor is dressed Pagan Min ?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Honestly the best part for me was when he insulted Ali Abdel Aziz or whatever the fuck his name is, because he is a rat fuck


Called him a terrorist and brought up someone named "Noah," which I assume is one of his kids for whom he hasn't paid child support.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He also constantly talks shit to fighters like he's the man. Fuck off. Ane he is a terrorist snitch


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Erik. said:


> Khabib not giving a single fuck.
> 
> Cool as a cucumber.


Except for when Conor subtly played the religion angle. He said "salaam alaikum" mockingly and mentioned "the lord Jesus Christ" a couple of times throughout the press conference. Khabib seemed a little pissed the second time he did it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was... interesting. I've been around a lot of people coked up in my life. Tend to be hyper, twitchy, edgy, stuttering, angry, sweaty..

Just saying...

Good to have him back though. The game has missed him for sure.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

"Smell of shite off your da" and "You'll be wrestling my knuckle out of your orbital bone" are among McGregor's best lines ever IMO.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> "Smell of shite off your da" and "You'll be wrestling my knuckle out of your orbital bone" are among McGregor's best lines ever IMO.


I quite liked "Bet you're a buzz at parties, ya mad backwards cunt"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> That was... interesting. I've been around a lot of people coked up in my life. Tend to be hyper, twitchy, edgy, stuttering, angry, sweaty..
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Good to have him back though. The game has missed him for sure.


Definitely had a certain air of 'Scarface' about it.

Like the end of Scarface where Montana is all coked up on power he doesn't even see his own demise.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Also at the end of Scarface..... he get's fucking whacked


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I quite liked "Bet you're a buzz at parties, ya mad backwards cunt"


Another great one.

There was a weird vibe off this presser without the public there. It got far more political than the situation warranted. Although I gotta admit I laughed when Conor kept taking religious jabs, referencing "the Lord Almighty Jesus Christ" numerous times. :lol

Khabib didn't seem to bite on those occasions, although when McGregor started firing off on his dad, he was clearly riled. Conor really went full on Irish in this one. I was thinking a lot of it might fly over the heads of non-Irish fans, which seems to be the general consensus judging from Twitter.

"Níl aon fuckin' problem le mo Ghaeilge" for example. Absolutely hilarious if you're Irish, jibberish to the rest of the world. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

"Bet you're a buzz at parties, ya mad backwards cunt" That line had me rolling. 
















I guess it was def a touch intentional


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Looks like I was right about Noah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042904415601086465


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Looks like I was right about Noah.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042904415601086465


congratulations, you know how to use Google.












Conor copying trash talk from Chad Mendes lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It wasn't total cringe when Conor did it though.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> congratulations, you know how to use Google.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> It wasn't total cringe when Conor did it though.


lol come on dude, what's the difference in the two clips?? Is it only cause you support Conor? 

The real only difference is that Conor had some good lines as well as shit ones where as Chad was just shit lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> lol come on dude, what's the difference in the two clips?? Is it only cause you support Conor?
> 
> The real only difference is that Conor had some good lines as well as shit ones where as Chad was just shit lol


Chad was doing it because he was getting verbally curb-stomped.

Conor was doing it because it was funny and it pissed of Khabib.

Charisma is the difference. Not saying it was clever or original, but Conor can pull it off while Chad sounded like a 3 year old arguing with his friend over whether Batman could beat Spiderman.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't think Khabib gave a single fuck when he did that. But who knows


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

McGregor signed a new 8 fight deal: http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/24746406/conor-mcgregor-cashes-new-8-fight-ufc-deal


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

"I showed my hands no weapons." - YOU THREW A DOLLY LOL 


“That is your old teammate?! So everybody eats slaps ?”



My favorite Khabib line was the one about Conor speaking English lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The difference between Conor & other big time trash talkers like Sonnen & Covington, is that I believe everything he says. I don't think this is an act, or a character, I don't think he rehearses any of it like Sonnen clearly does. I genuinely think this is his real personality. I genuinely believe that in his mind he thinks he will KO Khabib inside one round.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Sure, if you don't count researching his opponent as rehearsed. But I actually love that he does that for his opponents lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Didn't see Connor signing for 8 more fights. Course, knowing Connor, he will try to renegotiate after about two fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042954783831646208




OOOOOOO FUCK. This is a GANGSTER fight


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> The difference between Conor & other big time trash talkers like Sonnen & Covington, is that I believe everything he says. *I don't think this is an act, or a character,* I don't think he rehearses any of it like Sonnen clearly does. I genuinely think this is his real personality. I genuinely believe that in his mind he thinks he will KO Khabib inside one round.


REALLY lol. I mean fair enough, alright


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> *VALENTINA VS JOANNA FOR FLYWEIGHT GOLD*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Joanna is the big underdog here. But they haven't fought in years, so let's see


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I thought Conor was awful in this presser, more cringe than anything else. For a lot of the time i was thinking just STFU Conor and usually i love his pressers. Still no idea who will win the fight

Joanna Vs Bullet at 231 :mark :mark :mark. Struggle to see anything other than a dominant Valentina win tbh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Watch some Val get injured or some other goofy shit. Conor's thing doesn't work as well wiith just journalist in the crowd


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Both women have very impressive track records, they always show up ready to fight. So le'ts hope that's not the case


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn that fight gonna be brutal


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Last minute picks


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Leites/Lombard would have been a Fight Night co main 5 years ago lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Off to a good start in my picks :mj


----------



## Flowsion (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm hyped for the Rizin 13 show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Leites/Lombard would have been a Fight Night co main 5 years ago lol.


Lombard really fell off a cliff after that test failure


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brutal ending can't remember ever seeing something like that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Very entertaining card. 


Barao ruined my bet fuck


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Remember when Lombard was a big deal? Wasn’t that long ago really. Thesedays the guys losing fights on fight pass prelims.

Sad to see how far Barao has fallen as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

6 losses in a row, most likely cut after this


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hopefully for his sake Hector made bank in his UFC run, because career wise coming to the UFC was a disaster for him. When he signed he was viewed as a future Anderson Silva opponent. But he never came close to a Title shot. Looked shaky in his few wins, and terrible in his losses.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why does UFC allow guys to get this bad without releasing them?

Just realized that Moose vs Rory won't be free on Spike. :mj2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

A bit late to the party because life emergency got in the way, but holy shit that press conference. :sodone


While it's easy to dissect everything that Conor says and find areas where he puts his foot in his mouth, you can't deny that the guy is a master at getting under his opponent's skin. I genuinely believe that anyone but (maybe) Dominick Cruz would lose the mental war with this guy.


Khabib _did_ weather the storm fairly well, though. There's a few moments where you could tell that he was getting legitimately pissed off, but for the most part he showed a calm demeanor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Hopefully for his sake Hector made bank in his UFC run, because career wise coming to the UFC was a disaster for him. When he signed he was viewed as a future Anderson Silva opponent. But he never came close to a Title shot. Looked shaky in his few wins, and terrible in his losses.


He absolutely got paid lol. I heard it was something like 200,000 per fight when he first came or something like that


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Predictably shit fight night due to location and the UFC's hard-on for dull-as-dishwater Brazilian 'talent'.

Bellator was above average for them,and ONE Championship was pretty good though. :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











Yea such a shit card........




DO everyone a favour and gtfo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

After a week long break, JRE is back and he's got Teddy Atlas!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044207611678257152


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Good for Eddie I guess. And maybe he'll get a fight with Ben Askren out of it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That's a horrible fight, plus they are differetn weight classes lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> That's a horrible fight, plus they are differetn weight classes lol


Oh shit you're right. Ben's a 170....shit!


Shinya Aoki......?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Oh shit you're right. Ben's a 170....shit!
> 
> 
> Shinya Aoki......?


Anybody they have at 155 would be good really


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Eddie needs to get out of the UFC after going 2-6 for the promotion (in my eyes)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*















These two fucking promos are legendary, neither are made by the UFC (surprise surprise). The ending of the second one had me shooooook.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wasn't really blown away by either trailer.

NicktheFace2 was the master at UFC promos. I miss that guy's art.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044662701245386752


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Told y'all he's doing a cut to 155.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Diaz/Poirer for the 165lb title

The fuck, I was just about to say it's nice they're introducing an awesome new division without an arbitrary title belt, then I reread the tweet. Why? Fuck it, whatever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> Diaz/Poirer for the 165lb title
> 
> The fuck, I was just about to say it's nice they're introducing an awesome new division without an arbitrary title belt, then I reread the tweet. Why? Fuck it, whatever.


I legit had to do research real quick. Almost spit my drink.

After all the shit Kevin Lee got for challenging GSP to a fight at 165. And then this is "announced" by BOTH Diaz and Dustin. Wow.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

there's not going to be a 165 title/division.

lol at anyone who considers a Diaz brother to be a legit source of news.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

In for Conor vs Khabib.

One of two things happen -

A) Conor ices Khabib before it ever gets to the ground

B) Khabib gets to the ground and does what he always does

I sincerely hope it's A.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This is new levels of desperation if they're going to introduce an entire division just to fill the fucking main event of a PPV hahaahaa.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> This is new levels of desperation if they're going to introduce an entire division just to fill the fucking main event of a PPV hahaahaa.


They did the same with GDR and Holly at 208. Hopefully 230 isn't a shit show like that ended up being.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

can anybody tell me why is Khabib considered to be so good? not a hater of his Im just honestly curious. I have never watched any of his fights but when I see how many of them ended with a decision rather than him being able to finish off his opponent it doesnt really look impressive. maybe Im wrong.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Schwartzxz said:


> can anybody tell me why is Khabib considered to be so good? not a hater of his Im just honestly curious.* I have never watched any of his fights* but when I see how many of them ended with a decision rather than him being able to finish off his opponent it doesnt really look impressive. maybe Im wrong.








lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Schwartzxz said:


> can anybody tell me why is Khabib considered to be so good? not a hater of his Im just honestly curious. I have never watched any of his fights but when I see how many of them ended with a decision rather than him being able to finish off his opponent it doesnt really look impressive. maybe Im wrong.



9 out of GSP's last 10 fights ended in a decision. Some people consider him the GOAT.



Getting the W is what counts, at the end of the day.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I have a weird feeling he gets slept inside 2 as he goes to shoot, but if he manages to get a hold then it's curtains


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

After he made Eddie look like he was a bum I'm never counting Conor out in any MMA fight.

Khabibs striking is legit absolute garbage though...if Conor can keep it standing for a decent amount of time he'll just land at will on Khabib.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Getting the W is what counts, at the end of the day.


it is but if you are winning by a decision against average opponents thats not really impressive. not saying that GSPs opponents were average but saying in general. you cant be called a killer if you are winning like that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Schwartzxz said:


> can anybody tell me why is Khabib considered to be so good? not a hater of his Im just honestly curious. I have never watched any of his fights but when I see how many of them ended with a decision rather than him being able to finish off his opponent it doesnt really look impressive. maybe Im wrong.


Khabib's hype is a bit of a double-edged sword really. He fought a bunch of bums in the middle of nowhere years ago to pad his record. Then he got to the UFC and "beat" Tibau in a fight everyone says he lost. From then on he continued to get hurt off and on while never facing elite level competition. Some will say RDA was in a similar boat till he got a path to Pettis. 155 wasn't as talent-rich then as it is now either.

It can be impressive to watch Khabib ragdoll middle of the road fighters like Michael Johnson or Barboza. But they are just that, middle of the road fighters. Plus in his latest bout he couldn't even do anything with the no. 11 guy who had 5 minutes notice.

Khabib's never faced a Tony, Kevin Lee, Dustin, Justin, Eddie or Conor. Only a steady diet of favorable match ups. Even Brendan Schaub brings up how untested Khabib is.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Through all the hype and love Khabib gets I always forget hes never actually faced a top tier LW. He's looked great at times, and been exposed badly at other times against middle of the pack guys but has yet to face an elite fighter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Through all the hype and love Khabib gets I always forget hes never actually faced a top tier LW. He's looked great at times, and been exposed badly at other times against middle of the pack guys but has yet to face an elite fighter.


That's how hype jobs work. You take things at face value and forget to do research sometimes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So the main event of UFC 230 is looking like Gus vs Yoel for the interim *LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP!*

BIG FUCKING NEWS! if true....


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Through all the hype and love Khabib gets I always forget hes never actually faced a top tier LW. He's looked great at times, and been exposed badly at other times against middle of the pack guys but has yet to face an elite fighter.


Khabib dominated RDA with ease. RDA is very much elite.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I've got Conor in this one, but claiming that Khabib is all hype is silly. The guy dominated RDA, and beat the ever loving shit out of Barboza and Michael Johnson - staples of the top 10, and Barboza has spent a lot of time inside the top 5.

Conor's takedown defense starts well before his opponent gets to his leg or pushes him up against the cage. His framing is excellent and it allows him to read level changes and to utilize his footwork to maintain distance. He did this brilliantly against Eddie. He did it well to an extent against Chad, but you could tell that he didn't spend much training for a wrestler, because he would lose discipline. Khabib also has very sloppy footwork and head movement when he rushes in to close the distance, and he often circles to his blind side.

Khabib is going to have to do something different this time. He can't rush in like he has in his previous fights. He should lay back and be more patient. Let Conor come to him. Stay on the outside and wait for an opportunity to shoot. If he feels like he needs to push the pace and close the distance for a takedown, he should take a page out of Mayweather's book. He should put his hands over his head, his head down into Conor's chest, and walk him down into the fence. It won't be as effective with MMA gloves, but he should still take less damage with his guard up than he would otherwise, rushing in with that sloppy footwork.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib is going whup Conor's a**.

Why? Khabib is a super active competitor, while Conor hasn't had an MMA fight in over 2 years.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> Khabib is going whup Conor's a**.
> 
> Why? Khabib is a super active competitor, while Conor hasn't had an MMA fight in over 2 years.


People put way more emphasis on "ring rust" than they should. This isn't a guy who is coming off a 5 year layoff without training.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> People put way more emphasis on "ring rust" than they should. This isn't a guy who is coming off a 5 year layoff without *training*.


It's not the same thing as actively competing every 5-6 months which is what Khabib was doing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> So the main event of UFC 230 is looking like Gus vs Yoel for the interim *LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP!*
> 
> BIG FUCKING NEWS! if true....


There's no way in hell that this is main eventing, not with Yoel being fresh off a loss. Jones / Gus II is way more credible as a main event for MSG (despite perpetual liar Dana saying otherwise).


If anything, they'll do that fight but slot Diaz / Poirier as the main event. Diaz also lost his last fight, but he's a much bigger star than Yoel and this is his big comeback fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> There's no way in hell that this is main eventing, not with Yoel being fresh off a loss.


Nick Diaz lost to Condit and mained vs GSP, Cody lost to TJ back to back, Gus got blasted by Rumble in 2 minutes and was given a title shot for it. You underestimate UFC's uneven booking. :cudi


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Nick Diaz lost to Condit and mained vs GSP, Cody lost to TJ back to back, Gus got blasted by Rumble in 2 minutes and was given a title shot for it. You underestimate UFC's uneven booking. :cudi



True, but this is the MSG card we're talking about where starpower is paramount. I mean:



McGregor / Alvarez

GSP / Bisbing

Gustafsson / Romero



^ Which one of these look out of place to you? :lol


Jon Jones facing ether Cormier or Gus would be MSG main-event worthy. I'm banking more on the latter, but a surprise fight against Cormier is also possible. Cormier would still have his HW fight against Lesnar if he defends the LW title against Jones.


The only other fight that I see realistically main eventing that show is Cyborg / Nunes, but that's already slotted for 232. Woodley / Covington probably wouldn't get it with the relatively low amount of buzz going into 228, but it's also still a realistic possibility being that Colby is a heat magnet that generates interest. Brock isn't cleared yet, otherwise that'd be the no-brainer main event.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> So the main event of UFC 230 is looking like Gus vs Yoel for the interim *LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP!*
> 
> BIG FUCKING NEWS! if true....


Kind of random, but fuck, thats a great fight.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> It's not the same thing as actively competing every 5-6 months which is what Khabib was doing.


We've seen plenty of examples of guys coming off of long layoffs - even longer than 2 years - and having success. Not just in MMA, but in other sports as well.

There's no empirical evidence to support this ring rust theory.

As always, it will come down the to specific stylistic match-up and each fighter's gameplan and execution.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOL at Yoel. Too hurt to fight The Eraser, can fight Gus though.. hmmm.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Through all the hype and love Khabib gets I always forget hes never actually faced a top tier LW. He's looked great at times, and been exposed badly at other times against middle of the pack guys but has yet to face an elite fighter.


He beat former Lightweight Champion, Rafael dos Anjos. 


deadcool said:


> It's not the same thing as actively competing every 5-6 months which is what Khabib was doing.


Dominick Cruz fought 1 fight in 5 years & beat TJ motherfuckin Killashaw.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Khabib dominated RDA with ease. RDA is very much elite.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> LOL at Yoel. Too hurt to fight The Eraser, can fight Gus though.. hmmm.
> 
> 
> He beat former Lightweight Champion, Rafael dos Anjos.
> ...


The RDA he beat wasn't the same RDA we have now. That RDA was still developing his striking to compliment his overall MMA game. RDA was mid tier at best for years before he developed a better MMA game.



deadcool said:


> Khabib is going whup Conor's a**.
> 
> Why? Khabib is a super active competitor, while Conor hasn't had an MMA fight in over 2 years.


Khabib himself had a two year layoff not that long ago and came back and kept beating mid tier fighters.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Nick Diaz lost to Condit and mained vs GSP, Cody lost to TJ back to back, Gus got blasted by Rumble in 2 minutes and was given a title shot for it. You underestimate UFC's uneven booking. :cudi


This is Yoel's 4TH TITLE FIGHT. Yet to walk away with the belt.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Khabib's hype is a bit of a double-edged sword really. He fought a bunch of bums in the middle of nowhere years ago to pad his record. Then he got to the UFC and "beat" Tibau in a fight everyone says he lost. From then on he continued to get hurt off and on while never facing elite level competition. Some will say RDA was in a similar boat till he got a path to Pettis. 155 wasn't as talent-rich then as it is now either.
> 
> It can be impressive to watch Khabib ragdoll middle of the road fighters like Michael Johnson or Barboza. But they are just that, middle of the road fighters. Plus in his latest bout he couldn't even do anything with the no. 11 guy who had 5 minutes notice.
> 
> Khabib's never faced a Tony, Kevin Lee, Dustin, Justin, Eddie or Conor. Only a steady diet of favorable match ups. Even Brendan Schaub brings up how untested Khabib is.


well thats what I thought but I still wanted to hear it from somebody who actually watched his fights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> This is Yoel's 4TH TITLE FIGHT. Yet to walk away with the belt.


I acknowledged UFC's less than reputable booking you prove my point by bringing up Yoel's number of shots. :shrug

Get this. It'll be Gus' 3RD TITLE FIGHT. Yet to walk away with the belt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

doesn't matter 4 > 3. '


Plus he fuckign pulled out of the fight with Costa but now is able to fight lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> doesn't matter 4 > 3. '
> 
> Plus he fuckign pulled out of the fight with Costa but now is able to fight lol


Whatever Kai. Excess is excess.

And Bisping played the bullshit game of "I'm hurt I can't fight, I'm fine, I'm hurt, I'm fine, I'm hurt, I'm fine, I'm hurt" for what felt like year till GSP returned. Let's not try to paint Yoel as the original sin of UFC. If you don't like Yoel just say that. I got a few fighters I don't like, but hey, I admit it.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The RDA he beat wasn't the same RDA we have now. That RDA was still developing his striking to compliment his overall MMA game. RDA was mid tier at best for years before he developed a better MMA game.
> 
> 
> 
> Khabib himself had a two year layoff not that long ago and came back and kept beating mid tier fighters.


His previous fight was a unanimous decision win against Cowboy. He fought 3 more times in the same year he lost to Khabib, with one of those fights being about 40 days later, and all of them were dominant victories, and then beat the shit out of Pettis to win the title within 12 months of the Khabib fight.

Saying that he was "mid tier at best" shows that you can't be taken seriously on the matter.

There's no one with a brain who knows anything about the sport who denies the fact that Khabib is an elite fighter. As with the vast majority of fighters, he has weaknesses, and there are opponents who could pose match up problems. He'll be fighting one of them at UFC 229, and in my opinion Conor will win, but I wouldn't be surprised if Khabib prevails. Even if he doesn't, it doesn't mean that he's not elite.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Whatever Kai. Excess is excess.
> 
> And Bisping played the bullshit game of "I'm hurt I can't fight, I'm fine, I'm hurt, I'm fine, I'm hurt, I'm fine, I'm hurt" for what felt like year till GSP returned. Let's not try to paint Yoel as the original sin of UFC. If you don't like Yoel just say that. I got a few fighters I don't like, but hey, I admit it.


My problem is not with Yoel, one of the most exciting fighters in the game. It's with the UFC.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> His previous fight was a unanimous decision win against Cowboy. He fought 3 more times in the same year he lost to Khabib, with one of those fights being about 40 days later, and all of them were dominant victories, and then beat the shit out of Pettis to win the title within 12 months of the Khabib fight.
> 
> Saying that he was "mid tier at best" shows that you can't be taken seriously on the matter.
> 
> There's no one with a brain who knows anything about the sport who denies the fact that Khabib is an elite fighter. As with the vast majority of fighters, he has weaknesses, and there are opponents who could pose match up problems. He'll be fighting one of them at UFC 229, and in my opinion Conor will win, but I wouldn't be surprised if Khabib prevails. Even if he doesn't, it doesn't mean that he's not elite.


I actually said RDA spent years as just mid tier at best which he did. RDA wasn’t always a monster. The first half of his UFC run he was middle of the pack. 

And no one has said Khabib isn’t elite, just that he hasn’t beat anyone elite. There’s a difference.

I don’t know why, but if you speak negatively about Khabib people just see red.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib either tkos/subs him in later rounds, or conor kos him. That being said second round sub for khabib. #andstill


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bellator have a really strong few weeks coming up. 206, 207 and 208 are all UFC level cards.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yep, really solid cards. And three different cards so close together as well. Usually if Bellator even has two cards close together, one will be fine and the other one will be really weak.

Yoel/Gus would be one heck of a disappointment (in terms of a MSG main event)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'd rather watch Yoel/Gus than Cejudo/TJ at 230


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

New Update. UFC's plans were for DC vs Jones for Heavyweight Championship, to strip DC of the 205 belt and have Gus vs Yoel for the vacant belt. Well DC and Jones want to fight at 205 so UFC scrapped their plans and are making Jones vs Gus 2. Possibly for the interim 205 belt.

So now it's Jones vs Gus 2 at UFC 232, DC vs Brock in January and I guess depending on how much of a war Jones/Gus is and the beating Lesnar puts on DC, we could get DC vs Jones/Gus as DC's retirement fight. Wow, what a dramatic series of fights barring catastrophe.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What the fuck is 230 main event ughhhhh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> What the fuck is 230 main event ughhhhh


GSP vs Kevin Lee for the 165 pound Championship! unk


Dana's waiting till 229 is wrapped to announce anything. UFC don't want any reason for fans to hold out on 229. :cudi


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

yea that's true, they are probs so desperate for a high selling PPV they don't want anything to take attention away from 229


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I really don't like the idea of more weight classes. UFC have plenty. I understand giving the women new ones because they only had two options in the UFC. But fuck a 165 pound championship. If you struggle with a cut to 155, go to 170. If you're too small for 170, go to 155. I don't buy that any pro fighter is stuck unable to do either of those things. One of the many reasons I can't get into boxing is the seemingly endless amount of divisions and championships floating around.

UFC 230 is a strange one with all this back and forth. But now that we're at this point, not a chance of an announcement being made before Conor steps into the Octagon. UFC want all eyes (and cash) on the McGregor PPV, especially since they likely made a huge investment cutting him some massive deal to get him to return. Hell, I'm 90% sure Dana will turn around at the UFC 229 post-fight presser and announce the 230 main event.

Whatever happens, the Nate Diaz factor intrigues me. Will he draw big PPV numbers? Is he the massive star he perceives himself to be? Or was the Conor rivalry just the perfect storm? Would actually be hilarious if after all the signature Diaz Bros posturing, casuals didn't really care for Nate without Conor.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don’t know if it’s the same ad/promo everywhere but at least here in Australia the Conor/Khabib ad features Joe Rohan proclaiming that Khabib striking is World class and it irks me every time. Khabibs striking is virtually non existent, when he’s standing it looks like he’s never sparred a day in his life.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Don’t know if it’s the same ad/promo everywhere but at least here in Australia the Conor/Khabib ad features Joe Rohan proclaiming that Khabib striking is World class and it irks me every time. Khabibs striking is virtually non existent, when he’s standing it looks like he’s never sparred a day in his life.


That's funny, because Joe Rogan was one of the biggest critics of his striking the night he won the title.

Joe Rogan says a lot of shit just to hype up a fight. He said Ronda was a world class striker, too. I wouldn't take anything he says seriously when he's in hype mode.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

UFC 228 apparently only did 130,000 PPV buys. Yikes.

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/9/...8-estimated-130000-pay-per-view-buys-mma-news


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Of course it sold so little, Dana spent a year plus shitting on Woodley then announced that Conor was on the the next show.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Don’t know if it’s the same ad/promo everywhere but at least here in Australia the Conor/Khabib ad features Joe Rohan proclaiming that Khabib striking is World class and it irks me every time. Khabibs striking is virtually non existent, when he’s standing it looks like he’s never sparred a day in his life.


That's grossly over exaggerated


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> That's funny, because Joe Rogan was one of the biggest critics of his striking the night he won the title.
> 
> Joe Rogan says a lot of shit just to hype up a fight. He said Ronda was a world class striker, too. I wouldn't take anything he says seriously when he's in hype mode.


To be fair to Rogan it was just a soundbyte. He could have said it about Jon Jones but the promo department used it there. Just dumb to try and pass of Khabibs striking as World Class when even the most casual of fan can tell its not.



Kaizen said:


> That's grossly over exaggerated


How exactly? Khabib has no footwork. No head movement. His striking technique is awkward and sloppy. When hes standing and not shooting for a TD he seems to have no understanding of what he is meant to do. When he fights someone he cant easily take down he'll be exposed horribly.



charsetutf said:


> UFC 228 apparently only did 130,000 PPV buys. Yikes.
> 
> https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/9/...8-estimated-130000-pay-per-view-buys-mma-news


Sucks for Tyron. But its not to unexpected when Dana spends so much time slagging him off isntead of promoting one of his best Champions.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

0 reason what so ever for a 165 pound weight class.

Tell me, what fight can the UFC not make tomorrow that all of a sudden they would be able to make if there was a 165 class???


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I support having more weight classes. The jump between weight classes is too extreme. Means that everyone has to cut way to much weight or if they fight at a more natural weight they have to face guys who are actually 2-3 weight classes above.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How exactly? Khabib has no footwork. No head movement. His striking technique is awkward and sloppy. When hes standing and not shooting for a TD he seems to have no understanding of what he is meant to do. When he fights someone he cant easily take down he'll be exposed horribly.



I'd tend to agree, but he seemed to know exactly what he was doing when he kept closing the distance on Barboza and dictating the pace. He looked sloppy against Al Iaquinta, but Al wasn't the guy that he was originally training for. I can imagine that Khabib's mindset against Ferguson was defense, knowing that Ferg is the type of fighter that maniacally comes at you like a Gallic tribesman charging at the Romans as if his life depended on it...


In any event; Khabib's technique against Barboza won't work against Conor because Conor is too good at creating space and reading you within that space. You can bet your ass that Conor is mastering how to counter that single leg TD to an absolute artform, so it'll be very interesting to see if Khabib figures out an effective way to take him down without getting caught on the way there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045744858919567361


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*











One of the most highly skilled fights EVER to take place outside of UFC (excluding Pride and stuff)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> One of the most highly skilled fights EVER to take place outside of UFC (excluding Pride and stuff)


Pride....and stuff? Like Strikefore and DREAM?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Pride....and stuff? Like Strikefore and DREAM?


Well they were all about out by UFC, that's why I didn't count them as outisde of UFC


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Its crazy how much talent Strikeforce had on its roster at points. Not just all the established ex-UFC/Pride fighters but also the likes of Cormier, Woodley and Ronda. 

Bellator isnt there yet, but they have made moves in the right direction over the last few years. Rory would be a top 5 WW in the UFC and Mousasi a top 5 MW.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> One of the most highly skilled fights EVER to take place outside of UFC (excluding Pride and stuff)


More skilled than this?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bob Sapp still fighting? Fuck me


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I wouldnt say "fighting", more throwing himself on the ground and tapping the canvas frantically at the first hint of contact.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DOUGLAS LIMA ADVANCES


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Rampage/Wanderlei about to happen. Anything could happen in this fight, and it wouldn't surprise me. I'll go with Rampage via knockout, but I am open to just about anything happening here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chapter 4 baby let's hope it's an exciting fight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

that fight far surpassed the low expectations I had for it entertainment wise.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*RAMPAGE*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This has been a pretty fun night of fights.

Aaron Picos bodyshots are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm pretty confident in Gegard winning this


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woke up just in time lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Moose's jab is one of the best shots in all of MMA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bruh why does Rory go for that rolling takedown. He tried that multiple times in the Wonderboy fight. Feel bad for Rory man, but glad Moose won


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

ABSOLUTELY MELTED HIM 




Man I love the Moose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bit of a brain fade by Rory, dumb to go for an Imanari Roll against a much bigger opponent and risk winding up on the bottom like he did.

Moose's striking is so crisp.

Thats why there are weightclasses.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Bit of a brain fade by Rory, dumb to go for an Imanari Roll against a much bigger opponent and risk winding up on the bottom like he did.
> 
> Moose's striking is so crisp.
> 
> Thats why there are weightclasses.


Has he ever been successful with that takedown?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Rory still my pick for the grand prix, just hope his nose isn't too fucked up


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> Has he ever been successful with that takedown?


I cant remember him pulling it off at all.



Kaizen said:


> Rory still my pick for the grand prix, just hope his nose isn't too fucked up


Yeah thats a real concern with how much an issue his nose has been for him in recent years.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bellator was making its debut on Channel 5 in the U.K for this event and channel 5 is also owned by Viacom

Due to the clueless pacing of these Bellator events the main event was cut at 6.am for a episode of fucking Peppa Pig :lmao

No wonder very few take Bellator serious. What a fucking joke. So glad i did not stay up for this event. I would be fuming


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Oh I hope Rory loses right out of the gate in the Grand Prix. The feeling of anything can happen and a new champion being crowned would be big!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How fuckin good is Pico man


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fuck just watched that Loyalty video about Khabib/Conor fight. I'm fucking pumped as hell. Words can't describe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I’m actually losing interest in Khallabeeb vs Conor. Seen one too many promo videos of Dana going on about how much these two hate each other and how this hate is real, blah, blah, blah. 



Kaizen said:


> How fuckin good is Pico man


The kids a stud.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus, that main event was a mauling. Mousasi's jab is ridiculous.

Rampage/Wanderlei was fun. Don't really want to see the rubber match though. Wanderlei looked about 65 years old.

Is it crazy to think that in 5 years time Aaron Pico will be the UFC P4P #1? Does anyone know how many fights he has left on his Bellator contract?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wand/Rampage surpassed expectations. I thought either Wand would break like china the moment he got hit or they would just both look blown up, slow and depressing. They channeled a little of the fire from their Pride fights though, was fun to see. 

Rizin card was great too. Included a rare sighting of Bob Sapp not taking a dive.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

still like Rory to take the Welterweight tournament. Mousasi was to big and was fucking on point last night. If Mousasi and Bobby Knuckles fought one time and Mousasi won that one fight, it wouldn't surprised me one bit.

The Bob Sapp fight this morning, that third round was the apex of high level MMA. haha.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tenshin is a god


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Still disappointing that the UFC let Mousasi go. He's the best middleweight in the world right now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

charsetutf said:


> Still disappointing that the UFC let Mousasi go. He's the best middleweight in the world right now.


The sad thing is that they didn't let him go. They treated him like shit first, then he said, "Fuck it, I'll get my belt elsewhere. And I'll defend it, not get injured, take on all comers and there'll be blackjack and hookers!" Moose is a boss.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*







The biggest fight week in the history of this sport is upon is folks. Which can only mean one thing ..............................































































*

STRAP THE FUCK IN!!!!*


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor told Ariel that he'd be up for a fight with Anderson Silva.

Crazy fucker.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yea I wanna fight Anderson Silva too.





I guess that makes me a crazy fucker too


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

After Khabib beheads him, he can do all those circus fights.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Yea I wanna fight Anderson Silva too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, no. In your case it just makes you delusional.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol they put Tony and Khabib in the same bus and locker room, clusterfuck waiting to happen. UFC knows what they're doing here.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Lol they put Tony and Khabib in the same bus and locker room, clusterfuck waiting to happen. UFC knows what they're doing here.


Tony has never lost his cool, except on TUF when he was drinking like a fish....Tony has been nothing but professional since becoming a UFC fighter.

Khabib on the other hand might start shit if his gang of thugs are on the bus with him. I highly doubt Khabib will start anything with Tony, Khabib has a standing record of never fighting an elite opponent.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm hoping they have Tony in Thursday's presser. We need these three guys jawing back and forth.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Lol they put Tony and Khabib in the same bus and locker room, clusterfuck waiting to happen. UFC knows what they're doing here.


Yea they purposely want to start a fight and injuire their main and co main/

nice


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Conor told Ariel that he'd be up for a fight with Anderson Silva.
> 
> Crazy fucker.



That's just Conor being Conor. Stylistically it'd be an interesting fight between two accurate strikers, but I think that this is his thinly veiled way of getting under GSP's skin. He even made the direct correlation between GSP and Silva in that interview asking Ariel "what's the difference between them?".


Deep down he knows that a fight with GSP is far more lucrative with more to gain, and I don't think that he's being 100% genuine about taking lower-key fights for the love of the game. Even the last-minute Franky Edgar fight would've worked in his favor and made him out to be the savior of 222. He's a highly intelligent and calculative business man, and he knows damn well that he can't affort to take too many risks with relatively little payoff -- especially at this stage in his career.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So what happened to change Shevchenko vs Joanna? Now it's Sijara vs Shevchenko...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor vs Alvarez 
GSP vs Bisping 
Valentina vs Eubanks 























One of these is not like the other


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That's not _actually_ the fucking main event of MSG is it? :lmao :lmao :lmao



Does Dana White want to prove that his balls are bigger than Nate's _this_ badly?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol imagine Conor vs Anderson. Silva would still fuck him up at this point, Conors striking loses a lot of its effectiveness when his height/reach is taken away. 


Surely they're joking with that MSG main event?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can't even wrap my head around this. 


I gave Nunes shit for headlining 200 and looking back ni hindsight I was wrong. But this is next level


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm looking forward to the like always, but I can't wait till this drama has passed. This isn't about fighting anymore. This is just drama. Not sports entertainment.

How's Noah, the middle east is a war zone, have some whiskey, you have a gang, I have a gang, bus footage that I'm starting to feel was staged...nothing about this is MMA, it's just drama that's turning me off.

Why couldn't this have been real fight hype, not bad reality TV?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dana claiming the PPV is trending towards 3 million buys. Not sure I buy that. I'm expecting over 2 million, but close to 3 seems to be wishful thinking. That would be massive, though, and easily #3 all-time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Didnt the highest drawing UFC card ever do like 1.6 million? expecting this one to do almost double seems pretty optimistic to say the least. I'd expect a marginal jump up to around 1.8m.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Didnt the highest drawing UFC card ever do like 1.6 million? expecting this one to do almost double seems pretty optimistic to say the least. I'd expect a marginal jump up to around 1.8m.


Khabib has a pretty big Russian/Muslim following, and it's Conor's first fight back in the UFC in 2 years. Plus, there's a built-in bad blood story given what transpired in Brooklyn. It very well could do over 2 million, but close to 3 sounds far fetched.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I don't like Khabib's mindset going into this fight. The guy is undefeated, has probably never lost a round, and going up against by far his biggest challenge to date, he sees no other result than him completely walking through Conor, taking him down with ease, and humiliating/talking to him the entire fight. He's facing a guy who is the most well equipped, out of all his opponents so far, to exploit his weakness, and he seems more focused on trying to think about what he's going to say to him while on the ground, and acting as if it's a certainty that the fight will go there, or stay there for a considerable amount of time. It will be interesting to see how he deals with the biggest fight he's ever been apart of, and more importantly, how he deals with adversity if it finally presents itself.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*







Dillon Danis saying that he's bringing a better version of Khabib to Conor in practice had me LOL



That said; Conor looks to be in phenomenal shape going into this fight. It wouldn't even shock me if he ended Khabib early. In fact, my money's on him to win.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> That said; Conor looks to be in phenomenal shape going into this fight. It wouldn't even shock me if he ended Khabib early. In fact, my money's on him to win.


I agree. I'm feeling more and more confident with my prediction. Although I still see it being a decision win by Conor. I don't see either guy getting finished.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> I agree. I'm feeling more and more confident with my prediction. Although I still see it being a decision win by Conor. I don't see either guy getting finished.


I have to disagree on Conor winning via a decision. The long game plays far more into Khabib's favor. Khabib's gameplan seems to be predicated on tiring out Conor before going for the kill. The problem is that every round begins standing up. Khabib will certainly not be effective at trying to close the distance like he did with Barboza because Conor is a master at creating space and reading his opponent within that space. Conor _has_ to be expecting the single leg TD and probably has like 10 different counters to it mapped out in his head. I really don't see how Khabib will tire out Conor without getting him on the ground first. If he tries to tire him out by dodging his heavy shots for 5 minutes then he might as well stick a fork in it now because in no universe do I picture this working. Khabib's best chance is to try different TD techniques that can be rarely seen from him on tape, IMO.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I have to disagree on Conor winning via a decision. The long game plays far more into Khabib's favor. Khabib's gameplan seems to be predicated on tiring out Conor before going for the kill. The thing is that every round begins standing up. Khabib will certainly not be effective at trying to close the distance like he did with Barboza because Conor is a master at creating space and reading his opponent within that space. Conor _has_ to be expecting the single leg TD and probably has like 10 different counters to it mapped out in his head. I really don't see how Khabib will tire out Conor without getting him on the ground first. If he tries to tire him out by dodging his heavy shots for 5 minutes then he might as well stick a fork in it now.


It's never as obvious as it seems in MMA. We often see fights that are predicted to end in 1 or 2 rounds that actually end up going the distance. The way I see it is that it will be a back and forth fight for the first two or three rounds, before Conor really starts figuring him out and picking him apart.

I think people make way too much of Conor's cardio issues. In the two Diaz fights, he was fighting at 170 lbs. In the Floyd fight, he was in an entirely different sport, and went further than he had in any MMA fight (30 minutes.) I'm sure he has been working on his cardio since then, and in fact he has started running again, which will help. But more than anything, i think the "cardio issues" have been mental. I am convinced that when an opponent stands toe to toe with him on the feet and wins a good deal of the exchanges, it wears on him mentally, and so we see him start to slow down. Just look at the different demeanor between the Mendes fight when Mendes was pounding and grinding on him, and his demeanor in the Diaz fights. Against Mendes he was still talking shit, and still had more than enough energy to land a lethal blow, meanwhile vs Diaz, he stopped talking and show boating, and basically conceded the 1st fight when he decided to take Nate down, because Nate was beating him at his own game. I don't think Khabib's wrestling will wear Conor out like many expect.

On the flip side - and I can't know this for sure, because his chin has never been tested - but I feel like Khabib's chin could hold up well. Just based on the size of his head/neck. 

I see it being close in the first two/three rounds, with Conor starting to pick him apart fairly easily in the later stages.

But of course I wouldn't be surprised by any outcome. It's definitely an intriguing fight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> It's never as obvious as it seems in MMA. We often see fights that are predicted to end in 1 or 2 rounds that actually end up going the distance. The way I see it is that it will be a back and forth fight for the first two or three rounds, before Conor really starts figuring him out and picking him apart.
> 
> I think people make way too much of Conor's cardio issues. In the two Diaz fights, he was fighting at 170 lbs. In the Floyd fight, he was in an entirely different sport, and went further than he had in any MMA fight (30 minutes.) I'm sure he has been working on his cardio since then, and in fact he has started running again, which will help. But more than anything, i think the "cardio issues" have been mental. I am convinced that when an opponent stands toe to toe with him on the feet and wins a good deal of the exchanges, it wears on him mentally, and so we see him start to slow down. Just look at the different demeanor between the Mendes fight when Mendes was pounding and grinding on him, and his demeanor in the Diaz fights. Against Mendes he was still talking shit, and still had more than enough energy to land a lethal blow, meanwhile vs Diaz, he stopped talking and show boating, and basically conceded the 1st fight when he decided to take Nate down, because Nate was beating him at his own game. I don't think Khabib's wrestling will wear Conor out like many expect.
> 
> ...



Fair point about his cardio.


The thing that I see with Khabib is him being relentless with TD attempts, not allowing Conor any breathing room. That could prove to be his downfall, but if he is successful at just one TD then I see him tiring out Conor early. If Khabib's ego makes him think that he can stand up with Conor and deflect the punches then he's out of his fucking mind.


I'm sticking to my prediction that Khabib will fake a serious attempt at exchanging with Conor early on, then go for a TD that is completely unorthodox from him. The tricky part is that he almost HAS to charge at Conor and leave little space for assessment, and within that timeframe he has to take him down in a way that Conor doesn't expect. With this technique comes a HIGH risk of failure. That's why my money is on Conor to win early. I don't really see the contest staying on the feet very long. Conor can survive the TDs if they happen late in the rounds, but that likely won't win him the round.


I'm almost certain that it's ending via KO or submission within the first 3 rounds. If it ends via decision (which I doubt) then my money would be on Khabib. But, as we all know, anything can happen, and it's not like _any_ scenario would dumbfound me (aside from Khabib dominating the stand-up, or Conor dominating on the ground).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If get's smeshed the majority of first round. That's gonna absolutely zap his gas tank, cardio issues or not.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> That said; Conor looks to be in phenomenal shape going into this fight. It wouldn't even shock me if he ended Khabib early. In fact, my money's on him to win.


I WANT TO BELIEVE










Share your picks boys, girls, others. I think Chael made a video the other week that summed up my thoughts perfectly regarding this fight, except unlike being swayed by the striker with the puncher's chance (not to diminish Conor) I always fall to the side of cynicism rather than the (again not to be insulting) challenger's hype. 



charsetutf said:


> Although I still see it being a decision win by Conor. I don't see either guy getting finished.


The only outcome that would truly surprise me is this seeing the end of 5. It would have to be the best fight ever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

*THE PICKS ARE IN BABYYYYY*


By far the most back and forth in a fight that I've ever been through. Started with Khabib all the way about last week. Just a mixture of styles, tactics, framing, vibes had me switch. Of course I could be wrong


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> I WANT TO BELIEVE



I can't lie; A tiny part of me dies inside when someone bets against my girl Michelle. :mj2


I WANT TO BELIEVE. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



> People talk about the left hand I landed but I never really thought I hurt him as bad as everyone thought I did. You see different things when you're in the cage and I didn't see Khabib getting hurt. I remember him taking a good punch. That wasn't my best left hand because, again, my hips were back and I didn't step in with a lot of power because I was worried about the takedown.


Straight from fucking horse's mouth. People will still bring it up but oh well.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So is the press conference happening tonight?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> If get's smeshed the majority of first round. That's gonna absolutely zap his gas tank, cardio issues or not.


Just like it did against Mendes, right?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> So is the press conference happening tonight?


Yes, 6:00 ET. Open to the public.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The atmosphere for this press conference should be great.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wow Conor saying that he's interested in the MSG card in November. :surprise:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lol Khabib


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The only thing i took from that presser was how bad Khabib looked with his weight cut. Conor looked like he has not got a care in the world. Hope Khabib makes it to them scales on point tomorrow and nothing fucks this fight up


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> The only thing i took from that presser was how bad Khabib looked with his weight cut. Conor looked like he has not got a care in the world. Hope Khabib makes it to them scales on point tomorrow and nothing fucks this fight up



God I don't even want to think about that.


Although a Conor / Ferg fight would make it even harder for me to predict a winner. I'd be down for that as the alternative main event.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Just like it did against Mendes, right?


Your fucking blind if you didn't see him getting a little tired. Plus khabib's ground and pound vs Mendes, lol mate. 



















Each day I feel the atmosphere has gotten progressively more electric, it's gonna be fucking insane at the weigh ins, and on fight day I won't even be able to contain myself.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Your fucking blind if you didn't see him getting a little tired. Plus khabib's ground and pound vs Mendes, lol mate.


The issue isn't regular fatigue that you see in every fighter throughout the course of a fight. It's whether or not it's significant enough to affect his speed and power. We haven't seen it happen with Conor from ground & pound yet, despite the fact that Mendes had over 5 minutes of top control and was working him over. Conor had enough stamina to walk Mendes down and land a lethal blow.

Your claim that his energy will be zapped, with absolute certainty, if he takes GnP for the majority of the 1st round is a brain dead statement that's not based on any evidence.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Was Ali really a terrorist taken off a 9/11 flight with 5 passports? How the fuck is this guy roaming free?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Was Ali really a terrorist taken off a 9/11 flight with 5 passports? How the fuck is this guy roaming free?


Not sure about that specifically, but the part about him being a terrorist snitch is factually correct.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Not sure about that specifically, but the part about him being a terrorist snitch is factually correct.


Dear God....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

no chance Conor does MSG.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Doesnt necessarily say who will win the fight, but Khabib looks mentally broken to me. Conor got inside his head bad.


Lol Dana saying this might do Floyd/Conor numbers now, wasnt that over 4 million buys? he just keeps on escalating with the hyperbole.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*






The GOAT giving some info.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

https://www.fuqrafiles.com/knowledgebase/nypd-informant-ali-abdel-aziz/

A good read about Ali past


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Expecting nothing less than a masterclass from McGregor here. Khabib's about to be exposed badly. One of the most overrated fighters in the history of the company.

Both guys toying with the idea of a fight with GSP if they win. GSP would destroy the two of them at the same time while blindfolded.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yeah, GSP is the perfect hybrid of these two actually. Plus he is bigger.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Do Conor fanboys realise when they keep downplayiing the fuck out of Khabib's achievments and as a fighter, it actually brings down Conor too if he wins? It's like your saying Khabib looks like never sparred before and calling him most overrated fighter in history of UFC. So if Conor wins, he beats a shit fighter, hooray? 


You should be aknowledging what a beast he is, so if Conor wins, makes him look even greater. You can support one fighter withotu completely trashing the other fighter. Especially someone that's 26-0. Fucking regardless of whether he beat cans or not. 


Same thigns applies the other way around too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GSP would be too much for either of them even now. Hes too well rounded and naturally stockier/stronger.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Optimistic for the weigh ins


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Anyone decent enough to provide a link to the actual weigh ins? Everything I find is for the ceremonial weigh ins.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Doesnt necessarily say who will win the fight, but Khabib looks mentally broken to me. Conor got inside his head bad.


I'm not sure if he's completely mentally broken like Aldo was. It doesn't look like he is. He is emotional and angry, though. Even he admitted it. it was evident towards the end of the previous press conference. Conor is as well. It's personal for both guys - the question is who will be able to control their emotions better tomorrow night? Conor has been able to do it time after time under the big lights, but we've never seen Khabib have to deal with anything like this.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As far as the PPV buys for this event, Dana said they are trending towards 2.6-3 million based on pre-sale numbers. He said the numbers for the Embedded episodes have been higher than the ones for the MayMac fight, but that he's not sure how that will translate to PPV buys.

2.6-3 million seems optimistic, but it would be great if it turns out to be true. I don't see it, though.

Conor did say that he stands to make about $50 million for this fight.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jaxx said:


> Anyone decent enough to provide a link to the actual weigh ins? Everything I find is for the ceremonial weigh ins.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ferguson looks sucked


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib first in and weighs 155 easy peasy

Good lad Khabib (Y)


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's on :mark

inb4 Pettis misses


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony made 155 exactly, by the way, making him eligible for a title fight tomorrow if the situation presents itself.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conors gonna miss isn't he


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib and Ferguson finally both make weight for the same event but aren't fighting each other :mj4


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jam said:


> Conors gonna miss isn't he


If there's one thing you can count on in this sport, it's Conor making weight and making it to fight night.

Edit: told you.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor AND Khabib offcially made weight


THE M*THERFUCKING FIGHT IS ON :sodone


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Man just stormed in & out :lol

It's finally on :done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The one time in 5 times that Tony and Khabib make weight and make it to the dance, and they're not facing each other.... :kurtcry


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ceremonial weigh-in was changed to 8 PM ET, apparently.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

EVERY MADE WEIGHT. 



NEXT STEP - FINAL FACEOFFS


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Ceremonial weigh-in was changed to 8 PM ET, apparently.


I was under the impression all week that it would be 8 pm ET. It usually is when the card is in Vegas/West coast


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Heads up.

PFL 8 starts in a minute. Some fighters will have to fight twice in one night tonight to advance to the final on NYE.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jam said:


> Man just stormed in & out :lol
> 
> It's finally on :done


Haha who?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

FB prelims on now

https://www.facebook.com/PFLmmaLive/videos/676692449379522/


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If all fight cards had PFL pacing, I wouldn't complain. 10th fight of the night starting 3 hours 45 minutes into the show, and there was about a 40 minute break between the end of the facebook prelims and the televised main card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a KO off the sway by Copeland. Nicholson got reckless and got slept!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Still havent managed to watch a PFL card yet but i'm hearing good things.


ONE FCs card today is a strange one - MMA, kickboxing, muay thai and a boxing match with a legit top 10 p4p'er. KSW Wembley looks pretty solid too. 

Couldve sworn there was another interesting card today but cant quite remember what it is now......


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If a guy like Josh Copeland can win $1 million potentially (he's in the finals), you would think a load of mid-tier fighters in the UFC will jump ship to PFL if PFL comes back for more seasons. 

Their pay is a lot better than what a lot of UFC fighters are getting. 

They all get their contract pay - show/win money, whatever they agreed to. But they also get...

Winner in each weight class earns $1 million
Runner-up in each weight class earns $200,000
Semifinal losers earn $100,000
Quarterfinal losers earn $50,000

If PFL is a success and they can keep this up. I think many UFC fighters would opt to fight there instead for a chance for that cash.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



TCE said:


> If a guy like Josh Copeland can win $1 million potentially (he's in the finals), you would think a load of mid-tier fighters in the UFC will jump ship to PFL if PFL comes back for more seasons.
> 
> Their pay is a lot better than what a lot of UFC fighters are getting.
> 
> ...


They're allowed sponsors too, right?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> They're allowed sponsors too, right?


Correct.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Jam said:


> Ferguson looks sucked



i'm more afraid about his ring rust... still hope he'll beat Pettis and be the undisputed contender after tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As good as Tony is in the cage he's probably the most unlikable tool outside of it. Everything he says is just pure cringe.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



TCE said:


> If a guy like Josh Copeland can win $1 million potentially (he's in the finals), you would think a load of mid-tier fighters in the UFC will jump ship to PFL if PFL comes back for more seasons.
> 
> Their pay is a lot better than what a lot of UFC fighters are getting.
> 
> ...


Let's see if they actually get paid first.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

In modern UFC the saying "it isn't real until both fighters are in the cage" reigns true, but it's fight day and no hitches!

Hard to say anything new at this point, but it is just so interesting to me here how, beyond the age-old "striker vs grappler," McG and Khabib have so many strengths that play into each other's obvious weaknesses. 

Khabib's level of competition has been fairly meager and is new to THIS bright of a spotlight that Conor lives in. On the other hand, Khabib has been mauling, whereas Conor faces ring rust. Khabib tends to stick his chin out with hands low, Conor is known for laser precision. Khabib keeps a relentless pace, Conor has a questionable gas tank. Conor enjoys a reach advantage and tall base, yet isn't a wrestler and nobody has solved Khabib's pace/angles yet. Hell, one could oversimplify this into a left hand from hell and teep kicks vs. an awesome single leg and body locks. 

The variables we do not really know: how is Khabib's chin (not many clean shots in his run at all), how does Conor's wide, tall base factor in and can Conor get up without being too spent if he gets put down?

I'll predict the latter answer is no. I think Chael brought up a very interesting point when he said that even if Khabib doesn't necessarily get Conor down right away, he is winning as long as he is making Conor work, burning his arm's energy to defend, which saps the power in later rounds even if Conor defends well. 

*Wouldn't bet a penny on it, but I'll take Khabib by round 4 stoppage.* Very possible the left hand erases all of this very early with a well-timed counter upercut on a shoot or a rocking straight left if Khabib gets sloppy. That's why we have the fights!

I think this whole main card is fun honestly.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony is fucking awesome


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> As good as Tony is in the cage he's probably the most unlikable tool outside of it. Everything he says is just pure cringe.


It's hilarious. Don't take it too seriously. He's just fucking around.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fights already breaking out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*













*BRING IT ON*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Fights already breaking out.


Why tho?! It's just a "game" people!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony might just have as much to lsoe as the guys in the main event tonight.



SO MUCH AT STAKE


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

KSW has to be the most chemically enhanced MMA promotion there is. It feels like 90% of the roster are HWs and 100% of them are juiced to the gills.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Why tho?! It's just a "game" people!


This was very predictable. You get a bunch of drunk Irish and drunk Russian fight fans together, and this is what you get.

Still, the atmosphere in Vegas looks like it's great, and it will be even better at T-Mobile tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I just know my whoel body gonna be covered in Goosebumps once that "Foggy Dew" hits in the arena


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Betting update.

It looks like the vast majority of the tickets are on Conor, but the slight majority of the money is on Khabib, which indicates that the public is supporting Conor (with smaller bets) but the sharps (the professional betters) are backing Khabib. Some of the sporting books are expecting more sharp money on Khabib later in the day.

Khabib still a -170 to -180 favorite, depending on where you look.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

My body is fookin ready :fightmem8


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

My money is on Conor (literally) Among others


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Kaizen said:


> Tony is fucking awesome


Yes.



charsetutf said:


> This was very predictable. You get a bunch of drunk Irish and drunk Russian fight fans together, and this is what you get.


You're confusing the Irish with the English. Russians are mad fuckers though and would probably kick off on themselves if nobody else was up for it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony breakdancing to Debbie Deb at the open workouts was hilarious






:fancybird


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










This is a great photo


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

McGregor 
Ferguson
Reyes
Volkov
Herrig


I was leaning towards Khabib, but this week changed my mind. I think Conor got in his head and Khabib is going to rush to get takedowns to maul him. And Conor will use that against him. TKO/KO in 2nd/3rd round.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ready for a starching

#mcgregorwins


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Takes-Steps-To-Prevent-Piracy-Of-Its-Biggest-Pay-Per-View-Ever



:dana


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I have BT Sport anyway bitches, Literally can’t wait but I am already feeling tired so I will probably watch it in the morning. Hopefully I can make it through the night though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

20 minutes away from the first fight!!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I hope Khabib smashes Conor. I know Conor is very charismatic and skilled at what he does but I'm so sick of his shit and the sycophants who enable his scummy behaviour. This is the second time he's cheapshotted an opponent before a fight. The third if you count him surrounding Khabib on the bus with his crew and dolly in hand. I stopped doubting his ability years ago but I still can't get over what an asshole he is. It's just not fun to me and his fans are so fucking obnoxious both at events and on social media. It's like dealing with the worst section of wrestling fans. I'm not trying to take a shot at anyone here. I've barely been around this place lately and never really seen the type of Conor fan I'm referring to around WF

I think people put too much stock in mind games when it comes to MMA. Jose Aldo is the only guy who fought out of character when facing Conor and that was after a world tour of having to deal with Conor's bullshit. Pretty much every other fight Conor has had in the UFC played out like I'd imagine it would've regardless of da tings Conah sed. Dustin clearly took everything Conor said in stride and still got knocked out in the first round. Khabib seems a bit irritated but not shook. I don't think he's stupid enough to fight Conor recklessly regardless of any animosity he feels. If Conor wins it's likely because he's the better fighter.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*












IT'S ON THE CANVAS BOYS 




Imagine Khabib's face on that, likewise imagine Conor getting pounded on that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just placed my bets there. I tried to be calculating and shrewd but this week has had my head all over the place. Quite a few of the fights on the card have me doubting myself like crazy :worried

I hope you all have a great time tonight!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I think people put too much stock in mind games when it comes to MMA. Jose Aldo is the only guy who fought out of character when facing Conor and that was after a world tour of having to deal with Conor's bullshit. Pretty much every other fight Conor has had in the UFC played out like I'd imagine it would've regardless of da tings Conah sed. Dustin clearly took everything Conor said in stride and still got knocked out in the first round. Khabib seems a bit irritated but not shook. I don't think he's stupid enough to fight Conor recklessly regardless of any animosity he feels. If Conor wins it's likely because he's the better fighter.


What? 

Dustin literally said that Conor got under his skin and that he was in his head.

Eddie Alvarez said he fought out of character as well.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

fucking pumped as hell.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> What?
> 
> Dustin literally said that Conor got under his skin and that he was in his head.
> 
> ...


Seems more like an excuse to save face after the fact if you asked me. Go back and watch those pressers with Dustin and Conor, I don't think anyone handled Conor's shit talking better. He didn't seem to have anxious body language during the fight either until he got caught of course. Eddie was bothered and I'm sure it has effected others to a degree, I just don't think it's close to being the deciding factor to most of his fights. 

Eddie has tried to fight like that against dangerous strikers in the past, he just wasn't successful at it against Conor. People put too much stock in Conor's words and not enough in his power and skill imo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Eddie fucking said himself he was psyched out by how calm Conor was in the cage lol. Whether that was becauseo of his words is another story, regardless he was in his head to a degree.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Seems more like an excuse to save face after the fact if you asked me. Go back and watch those pressers with Dustin and Conor, I don't think anyone handled Conor's shit talking better. He didn't seem to have anxious body language during the fight either until he got caught of course. Eddie was bothered and I'm sure it has effected others to a degree, I just don't think it's close to being the deciding factor to most of his fights.
> 
> Eddie has tried to fight like that against dangerous strikers in the past, he just wasn't successful at it against Conor. People put too much stock in Conor's words and not enough in his power and skill imo.


No one is saying that it's the deciding factor, but it's a factor. Psychology has always been a part of combat sports, and sports in general. Muhammad Ali was a master at it.

Dustin said in one of the Embedded episodes leading up to the fight that he hated Conor more than anyone on the planet.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Gray Maynard was shot during his Nate Diaz fight and that was in 2013. Sad to see him like this.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chills.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lina Lansberg is my WMMA crush. She just seems like everyone and no one at the same time.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> No one is saying that it's the deciding factor, but it's a factor. Psychology has always been a part of combat sports, and sports in general. Muhammad Ali was a master at it.
> 
> Dustin said in one of the Embedded episodes leading up to the fight that he hated Conor more than anyone on the planet.


And I never said it wasn't a factor, just that people put too much stock in it. Almost all the talk I see leading up to fights these days is "X looks shook! Y lives rent free inside X's head" etc. It's tiresome and I wonder how often it's coming from armchair psychologists or people who just can't be bothered/don't know enough about MMA to compare their feats and skills. Again not trying to dog-whistle anyone here. This is one of the few places I see genuine discussion about MMA. 

I don't doubt that he resented Conor. He just didn't let it ruin his composure leading up to the fight and during the fight he didn't seem to fight overly emotionally at all. Didn't seem to clam up either. He just got caught in the first round.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Love starting the night off with great finishes


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*






imagine the scenes if Khabib enters with this. :banderas


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Laid some money on Conor by decision, which is currently at +1000. Great price.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Brutal ground and pound there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Luque looked excellent from second 1. 

Impressive.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> Laid some money on Conor by decision, which is currently at +1000. Great price.


It's that price cause it's not going to happen.

Let's get this show started!!! my body is ready.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony would beat both of the guys in the main event. The only way he gets a title shot anytime soon, though, is if Khabib wins.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fancy Waterson winning almost an entire round from on her back :lmao

One pick I'm glad I didn't get right @Kaizen


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WATERSON <3


:mark: :mark: :mark:


roud


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The main event is so big and intense i'm actually feeling vaguely nervous lol. Lets get it on already!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

no offence to these next two fights......but if they were just skipped not a person in the world would complain outside of their immediate families.

I know people love Michelle cause they find her hot, but she is a very average MMA fighter. She has to be thankful for this careful matchmaking the UFC gives her (Yes, I know her being undersized for the division is part of it)


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Pulling for Black Beast just so we get another one of his classic post fight interviews.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woah that's a hot start! Lewis got fucked up bad.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DC could dominate this division until he was 45 if he wanted to. Jones would have a great shot too. 

Watching this fight side by side with the Jarrell Miller fight, Miller is like 40-50lbs heavier than Lewis and moves more gracefully.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I would say Derrick Lewis has the worst gas tank in MMA, but I saw Bob Sapp fight last weekend.

This fight stinks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE :sodone


Great fight. Lewis more than made up for the Ngannou borefest right here.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

BLACK BEAST!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

DEAR GOD LEWIS IS LEGIT!

DID VOLKOV HIT A WOMAN, CAUSE LEWIS JUST KILLED HIM!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

charsetutf said:


> Pulling for Black Beast just so we get another one of his classic post fight interviews.


And what an interview we got :lmao.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hot Balls Derrick Lewis with the fucking finish.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



THANOS said:


> And what an interview we got :lmao.


GOAT post fight interview.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Shouldnt Lewis technically be no1 contender at this point? 


Theres a BIG drop off between champion and challengers though. To think Stipe dominated the division then got stopped in the 1st round by DC. Levels.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Derrick Lewis has game changing power. Never underestimate him no matter how sloppy or exhausted he looks cause he will put you to sleep.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That one guy they cut to in the audience when Lewis won must have just lost a bet because he was stone.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOL


If that was a KO, that was RIGHT on the bell. Crazy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That should of been a knockout victory for Reyes. The ref messed up big time.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So far it's been a highly enjoyable main card. Waterson wins, Lewis with the last minute desperation knockout and now this.


Co-main up next. :mark:


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ferguson vs Pettis next


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's crazy how I'd be shocked if Pettis wins this when Pettis is one of the the most technically gifted fighters in the promotion's history _and_ a former champion. THAT's how good Tony Ferguson is.


Expecting greatness here.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

A flurry of late sharp money just came in on Pettis. Interesting.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

My god Tony Ferguson is so fucking scary. He made Pettis look like a victim in the 1st round


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Damn, what a fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Now this is what you call a fight.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ah shit, disappointing end to a brilliant fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

RAZOR BLADES FOR ELBOWS! FERG IS THE FUCKING MAN!

WHAT A FUCKING NIGHT OF FIGHTS!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus fucking Christ. The main event will have a tough time topping this.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hell of a card :banderas


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Expected greatness. Got greatness.



Can't even imagine this fight in the 3rd round. Man... what could've been. :mj2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That fight was mad, brilliant stuff.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why anybody thinks Tony has anything at all for Conor i do not know. Far to hitable and wild. Honestly Conor would destroy him within a round


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why are they letting the fighters talk like ass holes after the match?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Half of the post fight interviews from both of them is "fucking" lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lesnar/Jones and McGregor/Ferguson are the two biggest money fights that could be put on now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

my pants are already off (to save time later)


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



American_Nightmare said:


> Lesnar/Jones and McGregor/Ferguson are the two biggest money fights that could be put on now.


Lesnar vs anybody can't compare to any McGregor fight.


The biggest fight they could make is McGregor vs GSP.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

THE FIGHT is up next!



Somehow I'm expecting Conor to make quick work of Khabib in the 1st round and get the W. It's probably insane to expect this when he's facing a dude that never lost a round and mauls people, but I'm sticking to it. :lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> THE FIGHT is up next!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I'm expecting Conor to make quick work of Khabib in the 1st round and get the W. It's probably insane to expect this when he's facing a dude that never lost a round and mauls people, but I'm sticking to it. :lol


Same. I'm getting Aldo vibes.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

fucking right the CHALLENGER comes to the ring first.

Khabib is my champion. Shortly he will be everyone's champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


>


Pettis acting like he was loving it 

He quit 2 minutes later


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Regardless of how it ends, Khabib is a monster. No one can say he's overrated after this.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

20-17 Khabib


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wow. Between the result and the aftermath this is fucking disastrous for the sport.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib is a classless piece of shit.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wow. Between the result and the aftermath this is fucking disastrous for the sport.


How so?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What the fuck is going on here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy shit a fucking war breaks out!

Amazing night! I ama hard as fuck right now!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

OMFG!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well in Khabib.

Never doubted you mate.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

These fucks wanna be like WWE soooooo bad.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was awesome


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib is legit. No denying.



That whole scene is out of this fucking world though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> How so?


Boring none draw wrestler ends the biggest star in MMA history on the biggest card ever, then proceeds to get himself in deep shit afterwards in a disgusting situation that is going to get a ton of bad press.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That's exactly how I would have booked it. The story isn't Conor's loss any more, but the RUSSIAN SCUMBAGS and their cheap shots. Not conspiracy theory-ing, just an observation


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I hope Khabib gets a hefty punishment for this. He's acted like a thug tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> I hope Khabib gets a hefty punishment for this. He's acted like a thug tonight.



No worse than what Conor did with the Bus tbh



:draper2




Still, a very fucked up thing to do.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

All the talk about Conor's antics and then Khabib goes and does that :lmao

Scummy piece of shit, knew it all along


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This tremendous. Khabib is now the organization's new mega heel, I love it.

UFC found it's Austin/Bret WM 13 moment. What a double turn :clap


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Trump will bail them Russians out again.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> No worse than what Conor did with the Bus tbh
> 
> :draper2
> 
> Still, a very fucked up thing to do.


That's no excuse. Khabib could of incited a riot tonight. Plus his team entered the cage an attacked an unaware McGregor. He fucked up big time here and deserves to be punished.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony Ferguson will be the biggest babyface if they let Khabib hold on to the belt after this shitstorm. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> That's no excuse. Khabib could of incited a riot tonight. Plus his team entered the cage an attacked an unaware McGregor. He fucked up big time here and deserves to be punished.



I agree.


Although the UFC didn't really punish McGregor for ambushing a bus and injuring an innocent fighter. It'd be the right thing to do, but hypocritical at the same time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib the biggest heel in the business :lol

Now they'll get continue to get millions of people buying their PPVs to see Khabib hopefully get his comeuppance. 

Russian too? Even better.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Tony Ferguson will be the biggest babyface if they let Khabib hold on to the belt after this shitstorm. :lol


Put that shit in Russia and cue the Rocky IV training montage.

:dance *THERE'S NO EASY WAY OUT* :dance


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holy fuck. There are going to be so many fights all over Vegas tonight. Legit I wouldn't be surprised one bit if somebody gets killed.

Fuck those thugs who hopped in the cage and attacked Conor. Lock them up for a long time. If Khabib doesn't leave the octagon none of that happens.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Glad McGregor lost, wtf was up with the end? Who did he jump out and attack? 

Crazy WWE pantomime in the UFC now


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If McGregor wants a rematch, he will get it, and they now have a story that could sell even more PPVs. 

He's got some work to do, though, to be competitive.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Talk to man from Dagestan like that, deal with consequences.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

In the first press conference they did Conor threatened Khabib and his family if he pulled out and he's already shown that he's willing to attack him in a group with a weapon outside of the octagon. What Khabib and his camp did wasn't cool at all but there's certain lines you can't cross if you expect things to be civil after the bell. Conor and his crew played a part in this too is all I'm saying. So many Conor fans love to cheer all his shenanigans on because it entertains them even when it effects the livelihood of others like the bus incident but they also expect everything to be wrapped up neatly after the fight with no bad blood. It's just not realistic or fair.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Will probably wake up to the news that one of them has been shot dead.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> No worse than what Conor did with the Bus tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"it was just promotion bro" - most of his fans on social media


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Alright_Mate said:


> Will probably wake up to the news that one of them has been shot dead.


I was thinking bear attack :shrug


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



charsetutf said:


> If McGregor wants a rematch, he will get it, and they now have a story that could sell even more PPVs.
> 
> He's got some work to do, though, to be competitive.




Tony Ferguson gets the next shot, it's too hard to deny him at this point. Conor lost decisively. That is; if Khabib doesn't get stripped. If he gets stripped then I can see Ferg getting the winner of Diaz / Poirier, or getting Conor for the vacant title.


The war between Conor and Khabib is too personal now. It's officially thrown to the streets. I can't possibly imagine the UFC re-booking this fight after what happened. Even if the interest would be at an all time high.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conor looked unremarkable and not all that competitive. Khabib is gonna get suspended and possibly stripped, making the whole thing pointless. The media will have a field day with the post fight fuckery and even worse possible violence outside the arena. 

What a mess.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib.

Legend.

Hero.

GREATEST OF ALL TIME!!!!!

Everything they ever let Conor do and say before tonight is what made tonight happen.

Kabib. Innocent. Protector. Killer.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I thought for sure Khabib would kill the Conor hype train tonight, but he actually made it stronger. 

So many parallels to Austin/Bret, it's crazy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Also,



JDP2016 said:


> These fucks wanna be like WWE soooooo bad.


To match this, you'll have to go back to Stone Cold himself being in handcuffs. It's not "wanna" when they've taken their gimmick and gone much further than WWE (in these times) ever can. WWE themselves appear to have gone into a kind of post-kayfabe phase, anyway.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Of course they'll strip Khabib.

That's a given.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking Shish Khabib.


Thumbs down.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

EASY WORK!!!!

Khabib humbled so many people tonight I'm so happy. Absolute domination yet again, even beat Conor at his own game.

Conor exposed by the best there is.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

- Conor looked like shit the whole match
- Khabib is a dumb ass to do that 

- I REALLY hope Tony get a the belt or a title shot after the aftermath


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Tony Ferguson gets the next shot, it's too hard to deny him at this point. Conor lost decisively. That is; if Khabib doesn't get stripped. If he gets stripped then I can see Ferg getting the winner of Diaz / Poirier, or getting Conor for the vacant title.
> 
> 
> The war between Conor and Khabib is too personal now. It's officially thrown to the streets. I can't possibly imagine the UFC re-booking this fight after what happened. Even if the interest would be at an all time high.


I agree. Conor will have to work his ass off just to be competitive, let alone to win. He was thoroughly dominated. And I agree that Tony deserves the next shot. I even said so after the co-main event.

But $$$$ always talks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DGenerationMC said:


> I thought for sure Khabib would kill the Conor hype train tonight, but he actually made it stronger.
> 
> So many parallels to Austin/Bret, it's crazy.



I actually think that it's the opposite. This whole scene makes sure that Conor doesn't get his revenge on Khabib inside the cage. There's just no fucking way that I see the UFC re-booking the fight and risking a PR nightmare.


I also don't think that it's an Austin / Bret situation because Khabib was getting heavily booed BEFORE the fight. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



BornBad said:


> - Conor looked like shit the whole match


Eh, Conor was having his moments in the third round.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabib with that heel turn, if he gets kicked out of the country there'll be a rematch in Ireland or Russia.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Can I come back now Dana?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If Khabib gets suspended we could end up with a potential Ferguson vs Diaz/Porier fight now :trips5


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm no lawyer at all, so I don't know if assumption of risk applies to the outsider Khabib went after, but forget the title getting stripped (a given) and a suspension (I'd say very likely), couldn't we be looking at potential criminal charges on Khabib here? Furthermore, who knows how badly this escalates if goons on either side without much to live for outside of Connor/Khabib's coattails reacts.

Career performance by Khabib (hell he even briefly dropped CM standing via BOXING), but what a mess outside of the cage. Fortunately for Dana, the UFC was finally granted legitimate status in the court of public opinion before this event, though this is the last thing he needs staring the ESPN deal in the face. Biggest combat sport mess I recall since Holyfield/Tyson and that aftermath.

edit: I guess in fairness Mcgregor didn't get stripped/suspended for the dolly incident, albeit the optics and timing are somewhat different. Still.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048808225099931648
Schuab fucking called it, on JRE no less.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Black Beast said he wants dibs on Khabib's fight bonus if Dana strips him of it.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That ending was more entertaining than anything WWE has done in the past 10 yrs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Khabbi is incredible, he's the next megastar from the UFC.

Go all in on the REAL GANGSTER.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Erik. said:


> Khabib the biggest heel in the business :lol
> 
> Now they'll get continue to get millions of people buying their PPVs to see Khabib hopefully get his comeuppance.
> 
> Russian too? Even better.


Fucking heel? He's a badass, the real gangster none of that fake shit like Conor.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was ridiculous and amazing. Surely Khabib has to be gone on the Paul Daley rule. Khabib is ghetto as fuck though lol.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ok, I’m officially a fan (decided to watch this one after seeing the last that featured DC/Brock confrontation).

I haven’t been this sports entertained since WWF


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> That was ridiculous and amazing. Surely Khabib has to be gone on the Paul Daley rule. Khabib is ghetto as fuck though lol.


 Fuck that dude, HES FUCKING REAL>

This is no character, dude is legit like this :sodone

So fucking awesome.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



EMGESP said:


> That ending was more *entertaining* than anything WWE has done in the past 10 yrs.


Are you out of your mind? Real people could have been hurt or worse, and you think all this is "entertaining"?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> Are you out of your mind? Real people could have been hurt or worse, and you think all this is "entertaining"?


Booger eating wrestling fans, amirite? :bunk


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> Are you out of your mind? Real people could have been hurt or worse, and you think all this is "entertaining"?


Yes.

If I'm the commish, I fine Khabib 50% of the purse, at least. That's a fat purse, and who on earth is going to stop them?


The_It_Factor said:


> Ok, I’m officially a fan (decided to watch this one after seeing the last that featured DC/Brock confrontation).
> 
> I haven’t been this sports entertained since WWF


I hope you caught the co-main?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dana is going to strip him off the title, and fine him. The Nevada state will probably do the rest (i,e book him, arrest him, and then eventually carry out deportation proceedings).

@Administrator, this Khabib vs Mcgregor and the resultant debaccle should be a separate thread.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Ace said:


> Fuck that dude, HES FUCKING REAL>
> 
> This is no character, dude is legit like this :sodone
> 
> So fucking awesome.


I didn't say it was fake, I'm saying Khabib is ghetto as fuck. And considering the last time somebody through a punch post fight they got fired, surely Khabib is getting the same


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I didn't say it was fake, I'm saying Khabib is ghetto as fuck. And considering the last time somebody through a punch post fight they got fired, surely Khabib is getting the same


Lmao no way are they going to let go of their next megastar, he's going to take Conor's spot at the top.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Guys, did Khabib slap Conor in the head after he tapped his bitch ass out? :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Ace said:


> Khabbi is incredible, he's the next megastar from the UFC.
> 
> Go all in on the REAL GANGSTER.


Not after this if he gets fired, banned from Nevada/USA or legal action puts him in jail.

And in all honesty, he should be fired. Paul Daley swiped at Kos and he was fired for a zero tolerance violation. Fair is fair, Khabib needs to be fired and fined for this whole thing. But I don't know what they'll do since Jones and Conor still have jobs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Ace said:


> Lmao no way are they going to let go of their next megastar, he's going to take Conor's spot at the top.


Nah, a great win for sure. But this was one of things where he turned a great moment into a fuck that guy. Khabib already isn't a draw for them, hes likely gone.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Ace said:


> Lmao no way are they going to let go of their next megastar, he's going to take Conor's spot at the top.


I doubt Khabib could break 500k on PPV against anyone other than Ferguson.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



RapShepard said:


> I didn't say it was fake, I'm saying Khabib is ghetto as fuck. And considering the last time somebody through a punch post fight they got fired, surely Khabib is getting the same


 Dude, I meant he's so great because he's a real gangster who doesn't pretend be tough or script his lines. He's real, which makes all the more cooler. A genuine badass/gangster.

The man promised he was going to rearrange Conor's face, he stepped into the octagon fucked up his face, then tapped his ass out and made him his bitch infront of the entire world. Then he attacked Conor's team, Conor the fake gangster would never have the balls to do anything like that.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Well, depending on what happens with Khabib legally, Tony vs Khabib would be such an interesting fight. I said before the co-main event that Tony could beat both Khabib and Conor, but it would be a fucking war. After Khabib's impressive performance tonight, I'm even more intrigued.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I doubt Khabib could break 500k on PPV against anyone other than Ferguson.


 He's building his profile and definitely has the charisma and notoriety to become a huge star for them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cops going around backstage now. I guess they may be in arrest mode.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Disgusting behaviour from khabib after such a brilliant performance. What a total fucking bellend. His team mates who jumped in the cage after the fight will never get anywere near a UFC event again

On another note how cool is Derick Lewis. Brilliant chap


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> Dana is going to strip him off the title, and fine him. The Nevada state will probably do the rest (i,e book him, arrest him, and then eventually carry out deportation proceedings).
> 
> @Administrator, this Khabib vs Mcgregor and the resultant debaccle should be a separate thread.


I don't believe the UFC have ever handed out a fine. Those come from the athletic commission. So for example when a fighter misses weight, that -30% is not up to Dana. Sometimes he does discretionary things like making guys ineligible for FOTN bonuses, but nothing to take away money earned.

Athletic commissions do not have the power to arrest or deport anybody. We're dealing with law enforcement straight up. Also as chaotic as it all feels, I doubt his visa is getting cancelled over this.



RapShepard said:


> Nah, a great win for sure. But this was one of things where he turned a great moment into a fuck that guy. *Khabib already isn't a draw for them, hes likely gone.*


What? I think that's a crazy idea. This brawl didn't manifest from thin air, and Conor didn't get cheapshotted by an apparition. Khabib is the name in everybody's mouth right now, which is why Dana will not fire him. He certainly should, but social mores have never been particularly compelling for him, you might say.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> I hope you caught the co-main?


Yeah, I thought that was entertaining also!

After finishing that show, I came home and switched over to finish the WWE Australia show and within 3 minutes saw Triple H get hit in the back with a chair and heard a, “This is awesome” chant break out and decided to pledge my allegiance to UFC.... despite tonight’s UFC adventure to the bar being the most white trash experience I’ve had in a very long time


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Cops going around backstage now. I guess they may be in arrest mode.


3 of Khabib's teammates have already been arrested.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If Khabib goes full-on 1997 Bret Hart, maybe he could be a draw. Perhaps to temporary one, but a draw nonetheless. Three fights tops, specifically Ferguson, McGregor and a LW title fight against anyone else.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> Are you out of your mind? Real people could have been hurt or worse, and you think all this is "entertaining"?


Yes

But I was still expecting that DQ swerve at the end


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



The_It_Factor said:


> Yeah, I thought that was entertaining also!
> 
> After finishing that show, I came home and switched over to finish the WWE Australia show and within 3 minutes saw Triple H get hit in the back with a chair and heard a, “This is awesome” chant break out and decided to pledge my allegiance to UFC.... despite tonight’s UFC adventure to the bar being the most white trash experience I’ve had in a very long time


 I'm with you, I've become disillusioned by the WWE, this was the sign I needed to move on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Ace said:


> Dude, I meant he's so great because he's a real gangster who doesn't pretend be tough or script his lines. He's real, which makes all the more cooler. A genuine badass/gangster.
> 
> The man promised he was going to rearrange Conor's face, he stepped into the octagon fucked up his face, then tapped his ass out and made him his bitch infront of the entire world. Then he attacked Conor's team, Conor the fake gangster would never have the balls to do anything like that.


Aww got you, I mean he delivered on his promise. But he also probably cost him self something worse. It's a ghetto move, but probably not worth it in the end


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I wonder what's going through Paul Daley's head right now :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DC said:


> I wonder what's going through Paul Daley's head right now


Every time shit like this happens I think Daley would be stewing.

Who was it that was saying Tony was too hittable. Well uhhh Conor got cracked by no hands Khabib. Tony has been my guy since before all this, I still say he beats both. What a night.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tony is the winner of that card for sure.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Derrick Lewis needs to get the next title shot. I can't wait, Lesnar vs Lewis for the UFC Heavyweight Championship of the world!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib is actually going to be at the presser apparently.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



samizayn said:


> I don't believe the UFC have ever handed out a fine. Those come from the athletic commission. So for example when a fighter misses weight, that -30% is not up to Dana. Sometimes he does discretionary things like making guys ineligible for FOTN bonuses, but nothing to take away money earned.
> 
> Athletic commissions do not have the power to arrest or deport anybody. We're dealing with law enforcement straight up. Also as chaotic as it all feels, I doubt his visa is getting cancelled over this.
> 
> ...


Paul Daley punching Koschek after the fight didn't come from thin air, and Daley still got fired. Just like everywhere else rules apply. Now if Khabib was already a Megastar I think he gets off light. But since outside of this fight Khabib isn't that big a draw, Khabib might be screwed. Especially if folk start asking him to keep the same energy with Khabib


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



deadcool said:


> Dana is going to strip him off the title, and fine him. The Nevada state will probably do the rest (i,e book him, arrest him, and then eventually carry out deportation proceedings).
> 
> @Administrator, this Khabib vs Mcgregor and the resultant debaccle should be a separate thread.


1000000000% not going to happen put the crack pipe down


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048828390457921536


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor didn't want the press charges, the guys are relseased.








Interesting......


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048815675995766784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048807966399496192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048805557942018050


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don’t really see the point in a rematch. 

Conor got his ass whooped outside of some moments in the 3rd. 

Fuck Dana and the UFC for acting surprised by this. They built this fight on Conor assaulting other UFC fighters with a dolly. Don’t pour gas on the fire and get pissed when it burns you.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Killmonger said:


> I don’t really see the point in a rematch.
> 
> Conor got his ass whooped outside of some moments in the 3rd.
> 
> Fuck Dana and the UFC for acting surprised by this. They built this fight on Conor assaulting other UFC fighters with a dolly. Don’t pour gas on the fire and get pissed when it burns you.


I was glad Tyron Woodley brought that up, only media member I saw who did it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The people who jumped Conor are still ABSOLUTE PUSSIES but there is a huge amount of double standards here. Although it's somewhat fair since this is so fresh in people's memories.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib screwed Khabib.

But make no mistake, Conor is still Conor, an assclown. Crazy Irish bastard got in Khabib's head like The Joker. Khabib is no Batman. Take away the actual fight, he got played like a damn fiddle. 

The McGregor train escapes derailment and chugs along until next time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Anyway back to the fight, how fucking BEAUTIFUL was it that, the best shot landed ON THE FEET during the fight was by Khabib lol, what a fucking banger.





"HE NEVER EVEN SPARRED BEFORE"


"THE MOST OVERRATED FIGHTER IN HISTORY OF THE COMPANY" 



shut the fuck up now yea?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib is such a moron. He apologised and then justified his actions within seconds of each other. I hope he gets stripped now just for being a colossal idiot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Killmonger said:


> Fuck Dana and the UFC for acting surprised by this. They built this fight on Conor assaulting other UFC fighters with a dolly. Don’t pour gas on the fire and get pissed when it burns you.


"It's part of the storyline...."


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048832217441619968
:lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

In all the madness, I completely forgot about GSP. He said he could make 155, he wants to go for a 3rd belt, and Khabib has said that he wants to fight him.

That would be another huge fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I love Tony Ferguson


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Just watched a video of the altercation immediately after the fight. 

Conor and one of Khabib’s team mates both tried jumping the cage after Khabib. Conor punched said team mate right in the face before the others got after him....

It would’ve been stupid of him to press charges since he threw the first shot here. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/RamGilboa/status/1048808154111336448


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

*I wonder who Vince McMahon just fired for not thinking of this first.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Killmonger said:


> Just watched a video of the altercation immediately after the fight.
> 
> Conor and one of Khabib’s team mates both tried jumping the cage after Khabib. Conor punched said team mate right in the face before the others got after him....
> 
> ...


Holy fucking shit. Have not seen this. 



No wonder he doesn't want to press charges lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Holy fucking shit. Have not seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he doesn't want to press charges lol


Exactly he threw the first punch on that guy in the black shirt


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The two other guys are still pieces of shit


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I think the lesson here is: don't fight Khabib Nurmagomedov immediately after spending two years away from MMA either training for boxing or promoting tailored suits, whiskey and bacon double cheeseburgers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nate's the only fight left for him right? GSP pretty much does the same to him


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The whole feud was a little bit like a WWE one. You dont know who is the babyface and the heel. The commentators went ham on Khabib after the fight even though all started from the bus attack and McGregor should've been the heel... damn.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Anark said:


> I think the lesson here is: don't fight Khabib Nurmagomedov immediately after spending two years away from MMA either training for boxing or promoting tailored suits, whiskey and bacon double cheeseburgers.


I doubt the outcome would have been much different had Conor fought Khabib straight after the Alvarez fight. He's always been susceptible to wrestling, that was clearly evident in the Chad Mendes fight. Hell even Nate Diaz took him down pretty easily at the end of their rematch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










Fin Balor


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The whole feud was a little bit like a WWE one. You dont know who is the babyface and the heel. The commentators went ham on Khabib after the fight even though all started from the bus attack and McGregor should've been the heel... damn.


Conor was defo the heel leading up to the fight but Dana tried to pull a double turn. Classic stuff.

Honestly that shit was hilarious. Couldn’t have happened to a better guy. Conor spent all that time chatting shit to him in the lead up to the fight, disrespected him multiple times. Threw a dolly at his truck potentially hurting innocent people of his and just constantly poked at him and people chose to ignore it....now Khabib hits back and he’s the bad guy? Fuck out of here. What’s even more of a joke is that if Conor had won and did that it would have just been another thing people would laugh and just add to his list of crazy shit he’s done because it’s who he is :lol

The whole thing was the definition of chat shit get banged :draper2. Glorious


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Anark said:


> I think the lesson here is: don't fight Khabib Nurmagomedov.


Fixed it for ya.

Called it the moment they announced the fight. So much for that legendary striker loooool. Where was that laser beaming punches? He got exposed. He got dropped. He tapped. I don't give a fuck about what Khabib did afterwards. Even if they strip him which I doubt he is still the number one fighter in the world. He squashed "the mental mastermind". UFC feed the monster of McGregor, they bent evey single rule they had for him. I always felt compassion and respect for Conor in all of his matches, even in his defeats but not this time.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That was nuts lol

Tony is a fucking animal as well, great fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048865614197010432




Not sure if he's ready to fight the "most overrated fighter in the UFC who never sparred before" straight away". :danawhite




He did fight Nate and win the rematch, only difference is he was piecing up Nate on the feet, in this fight he got thoroughly worked, apart from round 3. He still was a lot closer to getting knocked out on the feet than Khabib though lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Meh, Conor should get his ass back in the line and do some working on his striking while Khabib faces Tony for the true contest. He ain't ready.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Card was full of KO's and upsets. Madness at the end, disappointing but I bet Dana loves it inside, knowing a rematch will smash this one out of the water money wise.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I said I love Tony Ferguson, but I think I love Derrick Lewis even more


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor didn't press charges because he knew they will hunts his ass down if he did :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

He also threw the first punch.



Can't wait to watch this again


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fucking Kevin Lee sayin he aint surprised or impressed by Khabib and calling him out after riding Conor's dick throughout the build up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Honestly I think Kevin could do ok against Khabib. Better than Conor did tonight anyway


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor said: "it's just business" to Khabib during the fight :westbrook2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

https://reddit.app.link/cnYCjDRNOQ

^ yeah was just about to post this. You mock religion, family, integrity and more yet this is business. Guess so.

-

Just listened Khabib's post fight interview. Fucking savage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So something that barely bee ntalked about here so far, if at all. 

Cono threw an illegal knee, grabbed the fence multiple times, grabbed the gloves and the shorts. No point taken..


Herb was a blind fuck on this one. But like that he didn't stop the fight in the second though


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This was sports entertainment


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> So something that barely bee ntalked about here so far, if at all.
> 
> Cono threw an illegal knee, grabbed the fence multiple times, grabbed the gloves and the shorts. No point taken..
> 
> ...


That sig is sick. Will go down in the history of the sport. Unbelievable. The funny thing is Khabib always talks about fighting someone else just after his matches and he would absolutely batter Dilon if they really had a legit fight lol.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I, for one, welcome our new MMA fan overlords.

We ain't all cunts.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm more worried about Drake, he probably regrets his decisions to support conor after that fiasco went down.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

He's a bitch


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The crazy moment of the fight was when Khabib squared up Conor with his chin up yet got nothing.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

As someone purely interested in the spectacle rather than who actually won that fight I'd say it was reasonably entertaining until Khabib showed he's just as much (if not more) of an idiot as Conor.
Attacking people outside shows what an uncivilised, feral little fuckbag he is. UFC should strip him of the belt to let it be known they won't tolerate shit like that.

But Dana is probably just wondering if he can get a rematch in some HiaC type structure.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Every time shit like this happens I think Daley would be stewing.
> 
> Who was it that was saying Tony was too hittable. Well uhhh Conor got cracked by no hands Khabib. Tony has been my guy since before all this, I still say he beats both. What a night.


It was me who said Tony was too hittable and wild and i stand by that. Conor has not become a shit striker all of a sudden and khabib a great one

The fight was a classic example of striker vs wrestler with the striker worrying far more about the take down than anything else. If that was a boxing match you would clearly see Conor is more the elite striker of the two by a long long way, last night Conor was miles away from his normal self, his footwork, timing and striking was miles off, i put that down to worrying about the takedown, nothing else. Tony poses no such threat and just walks round like a madman with hands down and chin up, styles make fights and as everybody with half a mma brain already knew before the fight khabib was a nightmare match up for Conor and so it proved

The absolute stupidity of some of the comments i am reading on here is alarming. Conor did not press charges because he is not a little pussy, he knows he shoots his mouth off etc hence why he just took it all on the chin like a real man. Khabib lost all control and jumped out of the cage and tried fly kicking somebody in the crowd, how anybody can even start to defend that sort of behaviour with comments like oh but Conor started it and he got what he deserved is a clueless dickhead tbh.

All of this started when Khabib and 10 of his pals jumped Artem when he was on his own and bullied the shit out of him, that is why Conor reacted with the New York bus incident and that was the catalyst for all that has happened in the build up

khabib went down massively in my estimations last night and it is a massive shame as his performance in the octagon was masterful. It does not matter if he is boring as fuck to watch etc, what he did as a fighter was fantastic but he ruined all of it through being a absolute tosser. Conor was punished for his actions by the law, the way it should be. Hopefully the same will happen to that prick Khabib


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What an embarrassing night for UFC. Fines and suspensions for everybody involved!

- Vic


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> It was me who said Tony was too hittable and wild and i stand by that. Conor has not become a shit striker all of a sudden and khabib a great one
> 
> The fight was a classic example of striker vs wrestler with the striker worrying far more about the take down than anything else. If that was a boxing match you would clearly see Conor is more the elite striker of the two by a long long way, last night Conor was miles away from his normal self, his footwork, timing and striking was miles off, i put that down to worrying about the takedown, nothing else. Tony poses no such threat and just walks round like a madman with hands down and chin up, styles make fights and as everybody with half a mma brain already knew before the fight khabib was a nightmare match up for Conor and so it proved
> 
> ...


That someone in the crowd isn't an innocent bystander lol. Thats Dillon Danis who has been training with McGregor for this fight and was called "better version of Khabib" or something by his team. Saw an instagram post of his as well where he calls Khabib a mad backwards cunt.

Also this whole thing started when Artem Lobov talked shit about Khabib on russian national television. 

The pearl clutching by Conor fans is hilarious. If their boy did something like this then they'll be praising him as an OG gangster. Oh wait Conor already did something like this with Aldo and that Bellator ref.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib is everything that Conor pretends to be. Conor attacked a bus with 40 people, Khabib jumped into his whole team ALONE.

No sympathy or higher morale grand or some shit from me, this fucking company used that attack as a tool to get money. They will also use this too.

Plus Conor wouldn't sue cause he was also guilty too.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Khabib is everything that Conor pretends to be. Conor attacked a bus with 40 people, Khabib jumped into his whole team ALONE.
> 
> No sympathy or higher morale grand or some shit from me, this fucking company used that attack as a tool to get money. They will also use this too.
> 
> Plus Conor wouldn't sue cause he was also guilty.


didnt catch the sucker punch by Conor last night, only saw the footage this morning.. Khabibs brother i think it was on the barrier as well


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

@Rowdy Yates; settle down, junior. Conor clocked someone on the fence that's why he didn't press charges, and in fear that they will hunt his ass and his teammates down. A real G vs. fakeass bum.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



wkdsoul said:


> didnt catch the sucker punch by Conor last night, only saw the footage this morning.. Khabibs brother i think it was on the barrier as well


Yeah and they gave his purse but not Khabib's yet. Will be interesting to see if he gets his.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

McGregor should've fought Kevin Lee, Khabib is too boring. All that shit McGregor said about Khabib's dad and whatnot went in one ear and out the other for me, I can't get invested in this fool's backstory. Give me Kevin Lee


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Bun Dem said:


> That someone in the crowd isn't an innocent bystander lol. Thats Dillon Danis who has been training with McGregor for this fight and was called "better version of Khabib" or something by his team. Saw an instagram post of his as well where he calls Khabib a mad backwards cunt.
> 
> Also this whole thing started when Artem Lobov talked shit about Khabib on russian national television.
> 
> The pearl clutching by Conor fans is hilarious. If their boy did something like this then they'll be praising him as an OG gangster. Oh wait Conor already did something like this with Aldo and that Bellator ref.


Oh well. He called khabib on instagram. If ever there has been a reason to jump out of a cage and fly kick someone then that is it, silly me for not realizing



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Khabib is everything that Conor pretends to be. Conor attacked a bus with 40 people, Khabib jumped into his whole team ALONE.
> 
> No sympathy or higher morale grand or some shit from me, this fucking company used that attack as a tool to get money. They will also use this too.
> 
> Plus Conor wouldn't sue cause he was also guilty too.


When did Khabib jump into Conors whole team ALONE exactly? I must have missed that part,as i remember it Khabib was hiding at the back of the bus and had zero interest in any confrontation at all. It is not really fair when it 30 against 3, i agree with that, the same as it was not fair when Khabib and 10 of his goon mates bullied Artem when he was on his own which happened before any of the New York shenanigans




PrettyLush said:


> @Rowdy Yates; settle down, junior. Conor clocked someone on the fence that's why he didn't press charges, and in fear that they will hunt his ass and his teammates down. A real G vs. fakeass bum.


Dear o dear. A real G?. How old are you. Khabib is a trained fighter, not a gangster. You watch far to many films pal


I am no Conor nut sucker, many times including on here i have called him out for being a total bellend. I love MMA and am delighted how far the sport has come in the last few years. What happened last night was a total fucking disgrace. We should be talking about what a masterful dominant performance we seen from khabib. Instead we are talking about the aftermath of the fight and have forums littered with clueless bellends saluting Khabib for being a big time gangster :lmao. It is fucking pathetic


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Conor threw an illegal knee


knee rules are bullshit. not defending Conor here on other stuff he did but knees should be allowed at any time in any position.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048865614197010432


It's cool that Khabib's actions got people talking and Conor feels the need for vindication. But, Conor was the challenger, he got dominated, he tapped, and he doesn't deserve a rematch. Try beating a somebody in convincing fashion first.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ferguson vs Pettis was fucking mental. That second round was one of the best rounds I've ever seen. Looked like something out of a war film.

It was glorious :banderas


Regardless of what happened afterwards, Khabib performed a masterclass in the McGregor fight.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

@Rowdy Yates ; im 12 thx for asking


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib and Conor's next fights will both do huge numbers (It may be a while for Khabib, but make no mistake about it that there will be another Khabib fight in the UFC). And if they ever do a rematch. Holy fuck. 50 million PPV buys.

Lost in all this is that Khabib put his name into the hat for the greatest lightweight fighter of all time. A win over Tony Ferguson in his next fight would make him the Lightweight GOAT in my opinion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Illogical said:


> It's cool that Khabib's actions got people talking and Conor feels the need for vindication. But, Conor was the challenger, he got dominated, he tapped, and he doesn't deserve a rematch. Try beating a somebody in convincing fashion first.


Problem is since when has Dana give a shit about what people deserve. If Conor wants a rematch he will get a rematch. Its BS i agree but unless Dana all of a sudden has lost interest i n making money then this is exactly what will happen

The PPV numbers will speak for themselves and we all know it is not Khabib who is drawing them


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib vs McQuitter is what happens when you put a real UFC fighter in the ring with an overrated hype job. This is what also happens when Coward McQuitter has to fight people his own size rather than sweat down to fight smaller fighters, because he lacks the discipline to make the weight. I actually hope they have a rematch immediately just so Khabib can annihilate him again in a even more brutal fashion. 

Irish people getting beat in and of the octagon because of this McGregor character. :kdotlol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib will be back because people like being entertained.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RamPaige said:


> Khabib vs McQuitter is what happens when you put a real UFC fighter in the ring with an overrated hype job. This is what also happens when Coward McQuitter has to fight people his own size rather than sweat down to fight smaller fighters, because he lacks the discipline to make the weight. I actually hope they have a rematch immediately just so Khabib can annihilate him again in a even more brutal fashion.
> 
> Irish people getting beat in and of the octagon because of this McGregor character. :kdotlol


Conor has wins over Holloway, Porier, Mendes, Aldo and eddie Alvarez yet he is overrated hype job?

He lacks discipline to make the weight yet he has never missed on the scales where as his opponent last night has missed weight several times and almost killed himself last time he failed

Do you people even think for a second before posting clueless drivel ?


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

People calling Conor a joke fighter. Get a clue. He is very legit. If you knew anything about mma, you would have known Khabib was an absolutely terrible matchup for him. The aftermath was a total embarrassment.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Oh well. He called khabib on instagram. If ever there has been a reason to jump out of a cage and fly kick someone then that is it, silly me for not realizing


Do you know in what context they were calling him a backward cunt? It all started with McGregor offering Khabib whiskey, knowing he's a strict Muslim and doesn't drink alcohol. Me telling you about that instagram post was for you to realize what type of Islamophobic rants Dillon Danis might be going on on at ringside that got to Khabib. Do I condone what Khabib did? No. Is it understandable? Yes. People living in first-world countries might not get it but for people living in third-world parts of the world religion, family and country are everything. Whole generations of blood feuds are made by crossing either line.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RamPaige said:


> Khabib vs McQuitter is what happens when you put a real UFC fighter in the ring with an overrated hype job. This is what also happens when Coward McQuitter has to fight people his own size rather than sweat down to fight smaller fighters, because he lacks the discipline to make the weight. I actually hope they have a rematch immediately just so Khabib can annihilate him again in a even more brutal fashion.
> 
> Irish people getting beat in and of the octagon because of this McGregor character. :kdotlol


What a stupid fucking post.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

People here talking about who deserves what. If McGregor wants an immediate rematch, he's getting an immediate rematch. It doesn't matter that he doesn't deserve it. It made no sense for him to get a rematch against a short notice replacement to whom he tapped in the 2nd round, when he should have defended his featherweight belt instead, but yet that's exactly what he got.

I told everyone last night that he would, with 100% certainty, get a rematch if he wanted it. It looks like he's interested. Therefore, we're likely getting Khabib vs Conor 2.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Part of me wants to see the rematch and Conor trying to talk shit during the build up lol.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> It was me who said Tony was too hittable and wild and i stand by that. Conor has not become a shit striker all of a sudden and khabib a great one
> 
> The fight was a classic example of striker vs wrestler with the striker worrying far more about the take down than anything else. If that was a boxing match you would clearly see Conor is more the elite striker of the two by a long long way, last night Conor was miles away from his normal self, his footwork, timing and striking was miles off, i put that down to worrying about the takedown, nothing else. Tony poses no such threat and just walks round like a madman with hands down and chin up, *styles make fights* and as everybody with half a mma brain already knew before the fight khabib was a nightmare match up for Conor and so it proved


That's exactly why Tony poses a big threat to McGregor.

Are we just going to ignore the Nate Diaz fights, where McGregor was piecing him up but was unable to finish him, and where Nate kept walking him down and putting insane pressure throughout all 7 rounds? Conor was more exhausted in both Diaz fights than he was last night.

Tony poses the same issues for him. Tony has never been KO'd. He's a tough motherfucker who puts insane forward pressure on his opponents, has high level and unorthodox striking, an incredible ground game, and excellent cardio. Even if McGregor is piecing him up (which he likely would) he's not going to finish him, and Tony is more than capable of taking Conor down if need be.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor's probably delighted with the aftermath and the chaos that followed. I thought that was a shameful display by him and not really something we have seen before from him, at least in the octagon. Looked like his toes were glued to the cage fence, grabbed the gloves multiple times, not to even mention the illegal knee. It's amazing what he gets away with and he"ll be glad this isn't part of the narrative now.

As for the rematch, I'm not really interested in it. The dynamics will be exactly the same. Will he have better takedown defense, will his cardio be better and will he be able to connect to Khabib's chin. I think these questions have already been answered enough as to not warrant a rematch. I'd rather see Khabib move up and face Tyron Woodley with the winner facing GSP, which is very wishful thinking on my behalf. As for Conor I still really want to see him face Tony, but we"ll probably get McGregor v Diaz III instead.

Edit: have they definitively determined who the two (or 3) guys were that attacked Conor? Looked like Khabib's brother and Zubaira Tughukov to me, with the latter also being a UFC fighter and strangely enough a far relative of mine. I think Islam Makhachev's role was minimal but he could also face a suspension.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Good ol Colby. Can always count on him for a humorous tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048801813548474368


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I called the sub but holy shit what a terrible thing for the sport


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RamPaige said:


> Coward McQuitter


Did you message this to all of your friends / family members as soon as you thought it? 

It's just so witty and fresh. Bravo


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Anyone saying this has shamed the UFC needs to get a grip. this has just made it much bigger in a time where it badly needs a growth. Conor and Khabib's rematch will be huge!!!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lost in all of this, is that despite a dominant performance by Khabib, Conor was the first person to take a round from him. All judges gave Conor round 3.

I'm not about to write him off completely in a rematch, like everyone did against Nate, but he's got a lot of work to do to even have a chance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

While Khabib's actions were entertaining and justified on a street level they're not on a professional level. Would anybody defending Khabib had defended Jon Jones if he had jumped the cage and started attacking DC's AKA teammates? After all DC has started a press conference brawl with Jones, called him an addict and junkie, called his parenting into question. Surely everybody agrees Jones and his team should've went on the offensive post DC right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Cooper09 said:


> Anyone saying this has shamed the UFC needs to get a grip. this has just made it much bigger in a time where it badly needs a growth. Conor and Khabib's rematch will be huge!!!


This frankly just wasn't a good thing for the UFC. A lot of folk in 2018 still find MMA to be barbaric and too violent. Shit like this isn't a good thing, especially going into their ESPN deal next year. The dolly incident and the post fight brawl all happening in one feud, is not a good look at all for MMA on a mainstream level. It was entertaining, but definitely not a good look for one of the few times everybody has their eyes on the sport.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Meki said:


> As for the rematch, I'm not really interested in it. The dynamics will be exactly the same. Will he have better takedown defense, will his cardio be better and will he be able to connect to Khabib's chin? I think these questions have already been answered enough as to not warrant a rematch.
> 
> I'd rather see Khabib move up and face Tyron Woodley with the winner facing GSP, which is very wishful thinking on my behalf. As for Conor I still really want to see him face Tony, but we"ll probably get McGregor v Diaz III instead.


Chael Sonnen said in the weeks leading up to this fight that we had already seen it multiple times this year alone. We had Stipe vs Francis and Tyron vs Till, not to mention Lee vs Barboza. And each time the grappler won definitely. That's something I hadn't even looked at but Chael was right, at this level the grappler has the advantage. There is no need for the rematch. Conor got beat for the whole fight save for one glimpse of opportunity.

Tyron jokingly said he doesn't want anything to do with Khabib. "Keep that down there. Uh uh, nooo." But I'd take Tyron in the fight. I think he has the skills that Khabib has plus the great offensive AND defensive striking that beats guys like Robbie and Wonderbread x2. I think GSP is the real test for both. I just worry if 155 will be too much for him when it comes to weight loss. But Khabib still has to worry about sanctions and being removed from fighting. Then again, I don't remember or think anyone from the Nashville Brawl not making it to UFC and fighting for a belt or in main events.

It's fucked up that Dana won't strip Khabib. Jones was stripped by UFC, why not Khabib for inciting a riot? Dana admitted, whether intentionally or not, that Khabib won't get stripped UNLESS his suspension is a long one. And we all know that that'll be bullshit because of backroom money exchanges. Conor has never been punished for anything he's done. Not attacking a ref or staff member in Bellator(?), he threw bottles and cans but when the lady from Nevada went to punish him SHE LOST HER JOB because Conor postured up and said he'd never fight in Vegas again. Yes he was arrested for the bus attack but nothing came of it. The fighters had to do the work themselves by suing. And who knows if they'll win.

Isn't it crazy that GSP could possibly come back after 4.5 years and win belts that are 30 pounds a part? :sodone


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I agree that GSP and Tyron would both handle Khabib fairly easily. Their excellent wrestling and size advantage would keep the fight standing, and they would outclass him on the feet. I don't see a path to victory for Khabib there. They've both got significantly higher fight IQ, too.

Tony would be the most interesting match up for Khabib. Tony has the tools to beat him, but it could go either way. The thing that may do Tony in is that sometimes he's content with staying on his back. Khabib definitely wouldn't submit him, but he could steal points from him with his top control.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Good ol Colby. Can always count on him for a humorous tweet.


This shit's NOT humorous. He's very specific in who he treats like shit. Tyron (black), Khabib (Muslim/Middle Eastern), ALL OF BRAZIL, Werdum. He's a fucking racist with a gimmick that's not funny or clever. Was Conor a drunken Irishman who has continuously and ceaselessly set the sport back 20 years? Not in Colby's eyes. I wonder fucking why? The fucking skin game, that's why. It's not funny, clever or cute.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> This shit's NOT humorous. He's very specific in who he treats like shit. Tyron (black), Khabib (Muslim/Middle Eastern), ALL OF BRAZIL, Werdum. He's a fucking racist with a gimmick that's not funny or clever. Was Conor a drunken Irishman who has continuously and ceaselessly set the sport back 20 years? Not in Colby's eyes. I wonder fucking why? The fucking skin game, that's why. It's not funny, clever or cute.


He has trashed everyone on the roster, including guys like Conor and Wonderboy. Also, Khabib is Russian and Caucasian. He's not middle eastern.

He trashed the shit out of McGregor after the bus incident.

He's not targeting anyone based on race.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RamPaige said:


> Khabib vs McQuitter is what happens when you put a real UFC fighter in the ring with an overrated hype job. This is what also happens when Coward McQuitter has to fight people his own size rather than sweat down to fight smaller fighters, because he lacks the discipline to make the weight. I actually hope they have a rematch immediately just so Khabib can annihilate him again in a even more brutal fashion.
> 
> Irish people getting beat in and of the octagon because of this McGregor character. :kdotlol


*Keep this type of baiting out of the discussion. There's absolutely no call for that.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Bun Dem said:


> Do you know in what context they were calling him a backward cunt? It all started with McGregor offering Khabib whiskey, knowing he's a strict Muslim and doesn't drink alcohol. Me telling you about that instagram post was for you to realize what type of Islamophobic rants Dillon Danis might be going on on at ringside that got to Khabib. Do I condone what Khabib did? No. Is it understandable? Yes. People living in first-world countries might not get it but for people living in third-world parts of the world religion, family and country are everything. Whole generations of blood feuds are made by crossing either line.


Do you condone what Khabib did? No ,but then you make excuses as to why he did it :lmao

The fact that Khabib risked a massive pay day, risked his title that he has worked so hard for, risked all that to throw a few digs at a nobody with fucking bleach blonde hair all because he called him a few names on instagram confirms to me that Khabib is indeed a backwards cunt, and a brainless one at that


charsetutf said:


> That's exactly why Tony poses a big threat to McGregor.
> 
> Are we just going to ignore the Nate Diaz fights, where McGregor was piecing him up but was unable to finish him, and where Nate kept walking him down and putting insane pressure throughout all 7 rounds? Conor was more exhausted in both Diaz fights than he was last night.
> 
> Tony poses the same issues for him. Tony has never been KO'd. He's a tough motherfucker who puts insane forward pressure on his opponents, has high level and unorthodox striking, an incredible ground game, and excellent cardio. Even if McGregor is piecing him up (which he likely would) he's not going to finish him, and Tony is more than capable of taking Conor down if need be.


Tony has never been KO'd i get that but he is no Nate Diaz in terms of punch resistance and chin. How many times have we seen Tony get dropped and hang on for dear life, its near enough every other fight. Nate has very rarely been dropped like that throughout his career, Nothing i seen last night would make me change my mind that both Khabib and Conor would dispose of Tony

I will give him credit though, his fights are always entertaining and he is tough as fuck. I just do not see him having success against Conor or Khabib


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Do you condone what Khabib did? No ,but then you make excuses as to why he did it :lmao
> 
> The fact that Khabib risked a massive pay day, risked his title that he has worked so hard for, risked all that to throw a few digs at a nobody with fucking bleach blonde hair all because he called him a few names on instagram confirms to me that Khabib is indeed a backwards cunt, and a brainless one at that
> 
> ...


But he _does_ hold on. He's extremely durable. Conor KOing him is far from a guarantee. If he finishes him, it would have to be a TKO from an accumulation of damage over several rounds. The problem for Conor is that Tony's pressure would wear him down in the later stages of the fight.

I don't see a quick clean KO. He's very capable of pulling out a decision win, but it's definitely a hard match up for him.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I personally think Tony tires both of them out. The pace this guy sets is insane and nobody can keep up with it. I actually give Conor a better shot against him than Khabib due to the fact that Conor can spark him in the opening round, but i think in a five round fight he tires Khabib out and finishes him late. 

Tony gets tagged often but his recovery is excellent. The guy is a lunatic too and would probably enjoy Khabib pounding him on top. Ferguson is a guy who rarely looks great and dominant but his cardio, toughness and awkward style seems to always get him out of trouble.

He is an X factor in all of this. We know what we will get from Conor and Khabib, but Ferguson is a wild card


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib is about that life. Oh and anyone who bleaches their hair should get the same treatment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> This frankly just wasn't a good thing for the UFC. A lot of folk in 2018 still find MMA to be barbaric and too violent. Shit like this isn't a good thing, especially going into their ESPN deal next year. The dolly incident and the post fight brawl all happening in one feud, is not a good look at all for MMA on a mainstream level. It was entertaining, but definitely not a good look for one of the few times everybody has their eyes on the sport.


 I understand that it's not a good look, but then there's people like me who enjoy that kind of drama and shit and grew up around it. Sure, there's a point when it's too much, like if it had been Jones yeah it probably would have been different because of his history and image. 

If Khabib had seriously hurt someone, I would be right there but I'm willing to write it off as boys being boys because no one was injured and there wasn't much to it (don't think anything even landed). Conor and his team did themselves no favors with all the shit they said and did to Khabib.

The people who seemed to be bothered by this are the purists who are concerned about the image of the sport and those who have not grown up around this kind of stuff. This shit happens when you push someone too far.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The hardcore fans are actually having a field day on sherdog. They loved that shit.






Conor fans getting KO'd :lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Also happy with the fact that the real gangster Al Iaquinta came out of this situation million bucks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










Tell me this is legit :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Ace said:


> I understand that it's not a good look, but then there's people like me who enjoy that kind of drama and shit and grew up around it. Sure, there's a point when it's too much, like if it had been Jones yeah it probably would have been different because of his history and image.
> 
> If Khabib had seriously hurt someone, I would be right there but I'm willing to write it off as boys being boys because no one was injured and there wasn't much to it (don't think anything even landed). Conor and his team did themselves no favors with all the shit they said and did to Khabib.
> 
> The people who seemed to be bothered by this are the purists who are concerned about the image of the sport and those who have not grown up around this kind of stuff. This shit happens when you push someone too far.


I definitely get where you're coming from. The folk I watched with was a combo of casual and hardcore fans enjoyed the drama. It was surreal. But it's one those things were knowing MMA is already looked down upon it's not too great. When detractors already think the sport is full of violent low life's this is the ammo you don't give them. Though I guess an argument could be made that those that find it too violent would find it too violent regardless.

I must say this is the first time I was glad I saw something, yet wish it didn't happen lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> I definitely get where you're coming from. The folk I watched with was a combo of casual and hardcore fans enjoyed the drama. It was surreal. But it's one those things were knowing MMA is already looked down upon it's not too great. When detractors already think the sport is full of violent low life's this is the ammo you don't give them. Though I guess an argument could be made that those that find it too violent would find it too violent regardless.
> 
> I must say this is the first time I was glad I saw something, yet wish it didn't happen lol


 Like you said, they're going to think it's barbaric and too violent regardless. I have an Irish friend who hates Conor and the UFC, he was hating on MMA before the fight and tweeted the same after it. Those people will never change, most casuals seem to actually love shit like this.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Ace said:


> Tell me this is legit :lmao


Not sure about the Russian stuff, but I did hear Khabib yell out to Conor while he was on top, "let's go" and "let's talk now." He also yelled something to Dana.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Loved it, Khabib took him straight to school.

UFC love hyping fights on trashtalk, drama and threats etc outside the Octagon. Well, now they got it so Dana can deal with the consequences. He'll be happy on the inside know the $$$ that will result of this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Fucking Kevin Lee sayin he aint surprised or impressed by Khabib and calling him out after riding Conor's dick throughout the build up.


Kevin Lee was calling out Khabib for a long time when everyone was either afraid to or only faced him as a last resort. Kevin said it on the JRE podcast and Chael echoed it. "Kevin Lee sees something with Khabib. I don't know what he sees, but he sees a path to defeating Khabib and it's interesting." Lee wasn't riding Conor's dick he made a prediction like everyone else and stood by it. Conor wasn't on his game plain and simple. The takedown was right in the front of his mind and he wasn't striking like he was with Eddie and Nate.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049051658443845632
pretends to be a gangster, again. smh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Schwartzxz said:


> knee rules are bullshit. not defending Conor here on other stuff he did but knees should be allowed at any time in any position.


Doesn't matter what you think. It's against the rules and he knew it. 







Lol the last few pages are fucking hilarious. So now Conor's the overrated hypejob??? Fuck off lol.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Connor got fucked up. He ain't gonna talk shit for a while now. Khabib went full iron sheik on him and made him humbled.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Ace said:


> Tell me this is legit :lmao


He really did smash Dana's son. Real bad in the second round. 


Masterful performance


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor tagged Khabib in the third round, but appareantly his power punch was all gone.

I think this was the big differience, I bet on Conor because I thought one left would be enough to drop Khabib, but honestly, his punches were shit, Khabib was standing all in front of him, couldn't finish him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I remember someone saying how getting ground and pounded doesn't zap your cardio, because Conor knocked out Mended in the second lol. Just more pure drivel being posted here.



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049016782164451329
Can't wait for this


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sure Connors earning them money now, but he's tarnishing the reputation of the company of the sport, one day UFC will regret it.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> I remember someone saying how getting ground and pounded doesn't zap your cardio, because Conor knocked out Mended in the second lol. Just more pure drivel being posted here.


You made that unintelligent post about his entire energy being "zapped" after 1 round of getting smashed, and predictably, you were proven wrong last night. Conor didn't display anywhere near the fatigue that he did in his previous 3 fights, until the 4th round. He was simply over matched and got his ass whooped by superior wrestling and grappling technique, not because he was completely drained of energy after 1 round of ground and pound.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> You made that unintelligent post about his entire energy being "zapped" after 1 round of getting smashed, and predictably, you were proven wrong last night. Conor didn't display anywhere near the fatigue that he did in his previous 3 fights, until the 4th round. He was simply over matched and got his ass whooped by superior wrestling and grappling technique, not because he was completely drained of energy after 1 round of ground and pound.


The two aren't completely seperate. Maybe you don't know, but when your gassed, it's harder to stay focused, harder to defend takedowns, easier to get hit, easier to submit. 




I didn't say that was the only reason lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048843675344621568
:lol


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Rare footage of Caucasian tribes celebrating Khabib victory (colorised)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> I remember someone saying how getting ground and pounded doesn't zap your cardio, because Conor knocked out Mended in the second lol. Just more pure drivel being posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its way worse in sherdog. Fight business turns people crazy.

Edit: wrong post this was for the people calling Conor overrated.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> Rare footage of Caucasian tribes celebrating Khabib victory (colorised)


Multiple fatalities in the next village due to localized bullet rain


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*











What a gym


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sickening scenes as Irish fans seek out Russian fans after the fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048859595278409728
They'll probably be singing songs soon. Fucking songs.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hope UFC lift the ban on Makhachev, he's a great prospect.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What. a. fight.

I mean, Khabib dominated through and through but everything about that was great. The bus incident, the build-up of hearing Connor talk shit non-stop, Khabib schooling him and then the post fight drama! Fucking insane.

This just got me back into the UFC. Peaked my interest again and I'm sure many others. Sure its not a "good look" for UFC executives but it also gets people interested, gets more eyes, etc. That was fantastic for viewers.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Dana White should be fired , he Knew that Connor was escalating the tension and yet he used it to make money , he is spitting on the sport at this point

the fight should have never happened after the bus incident , someone could have fucking died , and why did Connor have to bring. up the fucking war of the 90's? that's not promoting the fight, just because he's some white middle class cunt sheltered from war doesn't mean he can treat it as a game, for all we know some of Khabib's relatives were killed by Chechen forces back then


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Can we take a moment to appreciate Derrick Lewis though


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Adam Cool said:


> Dana White should be fired , he Knew that Connor was escalating the tension and yet he used it to make money , he is spitting on the sport at this point
> 
> the fight should have never happened after the bus incident , someone could have fucking died , and why did Connor have to bring. up the fucking war of the 90's? that's not promoting the fight, just because he's some white middle class cunt sheltered from war doesn't mean he can treat it as a game, for all we know some of Khabib's relatives were killed by Chechen forces back then


The war talk was ridiculous. I'm Chechen myself and was born during those wars. Not only was it ridiculous, it was also clumsy. Calling his father a traitor because he made peace with Kadyrov (who's obviously a horrible dictator) did not make sense in the slightest. Kadyrov's forces had absolutely nothing to do with the invasion of Dagestan and to the contrary eventually betrayed the Chechen separatist forces to join the Russians. It was funny to me how he got so much credit for 'doing his research' etc while not even scratching the surface on the conflict. I usually enjoy his antics and mind games. But this was uncalled for and poorly done. 

On a side note it's mind blowing to me how much they messed up the UFC 230 card, was really expecting a huge announcement at 229 that would get people hyped. Can't believe it's really going to be Shevchenko vs Eubanks, not even fight card main event worthy imo.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Either a rematch gets booked, or I could see this spilling over into the streets at some point.



> thenotoriousmma We lost the match but won the battle.
> The war goes on


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Looks like Zubaira Tukhugov has been pulled from the Artem Lobov fight at the end of October as well.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael has an interesting take on Conor's wrestling during the fight and how a rematch would go.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The logical fight to make right now is Conor / Tony. Giving Conor a straight rematch would piss too many people off seing that he was soundly defeated and Tony is fresh off an outstanding performance.



1) You don't know what the commission has in store for Khabib. For all we know he could end up getting suspended or stripped.


2) Tony WANTS the McGregor fight. He wants that big payday probably even more than the LW title. He deserves it too. A fight for the #1 contendership, or for the interim / legit LW title against McGregor would do big business and make him rich.



From there, the winner can get Khabib when the time is right. 



Another option (if the stars allign) is if Khabib doesn't get suspended / stripped, and Nate Diaz wins against Poirier. You can make Tony / Khabib AND make Conor / Diaz III. The winners face each other.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm not too keen on Zubaira since his body of work on the UFC isn't that great, but Islam is a real loss man. Also looking back at past incidents that involved top fighters, Khabib probably gonna get a 6 months max and 20% cut from his purse.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> Also looking back at past incidents that involved top fighters, Khabib probably gonna get a 6 months max and 20% cut from his purse.




TBF though; Those past incidents didn't force the Governor of Nevada to hightail it out of the arena for his safety.



:draper2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> The logical fight to make right now is Conor / Tony. Giving Conor a straight rematch would piss too many people off seing that he was soundly defeated and Tony is fresh off an outstanding performance.
> 
> 1) You don't know what the commission has in store for Khabib. For all we know he could end up getting suspended or stripped.
> 
> Another option (if the stars allign) is if Khabib doesn't get suspended / stripped, and Nate Diaz wins against Poirier. You can make Tony / Khabib AND make Conor / Diaz III. The winners face each other.


The only real problem I have with any of that is Conor getting his ass kicked into a title shot. Nothing pisses me off more than guys leapfrogging for title shots. But for Tony's sake, give him the reward for being on an 11 fight streak, kicking all types of ass, being clean and a human highlight reel. He's more than earned every good thing UFC can give him.

I'm still not sure who's really in charge of suspensions in UFC. I know that commissions can ban fighters from fighting but Dana makes it seem like UFC doesn't have the power to strip Khabib when they were the ones to strip Jones.

Josh Thomson said that he doesn't know if Khabib wants to fight after Conor. He said the impression he got from Khabib was to smash UFC's golden boy then ride off into the sunset rich and undefeated. The only things that would likely lure him back would be a super fight with GSP or the rematch with Conor.

All that said, I still think Khabib should be suspended, we need to show people that rules apply to all and are not just enforced arbitrarily based on ppv numbers. Jones may have got stripped, but USADA can't/won't nail him. Khabib wasn't arrested for assault, who knows if he'll even get punished by Nevada (maybe) or UFC (not fucking likely). And Conor doesn't know the meaning of consequences it seems, no matter what he does.

I do like the idea of Tony/Conor vs Dustin/Diaz for the 155 pound belt. It just might take a while.

And where does GSP fit into all this?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol true, I forgot the fucking guy was watching the fight. As the governor of Nevada he should understand the history of combat sport and what it brings though.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Listening to Kavanaugh and Dana, Conor not only wants an immediate rematch, but is apparently obsessed with it and is practically demanding it. At this stage, there's no point for anybody to talk about who deserves what. This rematch is 100% happening. The event did way over 2 million buys according to Dana (but under 3 mil) and the rematch will do even more. 

We may as well start analyzing the match up all over again!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

God dam I was losing my shit when Joe had Lockhart on and was just talking about nutrition and shit with Kavanaugh right there, but thankfully we still got to here him speak a little bit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> The only real problem I have with any of that is Conor getting his ass kicked into a title shot. Nothing pisses me off more than guys leapfrogging for title shots. But for Tony's sake, give him the reward for being on an 11 fight streak, kicking all types of ass, being clean and a human highlight reel. He's more than earned every good thing UFC can give him.
> 
> I'm still not sure who's really in charge of suspensions in UFC. I know that commissions can ban fighters from fighting but Dana makes it seem like UFC doesn't have the power to strip Khabib when they were the ones to strip Jones.
> 
> ...



Dana made it seem like it was a matter of discrepancy. In the sense that the UFC will impose some form of punishment IF the commission's punishment isn't severe enough. Although you can safely bet your ass that Dana's brand of punishment won't get in the way of any potential card that he wants to make with Khabib involved. Ethics only apply to Dana when the financial bottom line isn't in jeopardy. Sadly. The days of the UFC 200 Press Conference no-show consequences are probably behind us with business taking a significant hit sans big name fighters.


GSP / Khabib is a very interesting fight. _Before_ 229 I would've banked more on GSP clamoring for a fight with Conor, but offering him a title shot at 155 might sway him. GSP is all in on a non-Conor fight if it greatly improves his legacy, otherwise he'll continue being the hot chick at the ball that eyes Dana and teases him but doesn't quite get to 3rd base.




charsetutf said:


> Listening to Kavanaugh and Dana, Conor not only wants an immediate rematch, but is apparently obsessed with it and is practically demanding it. At this stage, there's no point for anybody to talk about who deserves what. This rematch is 100% happening. The event did way over 2 million buys according to Dana (but under 3 mil) and the rematch will do even more.
> 
> We may as well start analyzing the match up all over again!




It's not only about what Conor wants, it's about what Khabib wants, too. Khabib is notoriously vocal about what he considers to be "#1 bullshit", and probably feels like he's in a position to make his own demands (Nevada fiasco, notwithstanding).


It will all depend on how badly Khabib wants to make extra $$$ at the expense of integrity. He already beat Conor decisively, there's no reason to give him a rematch. It was barely a close contest with zero room to entertain the possibility that Conor got robbed. If anything, it's Conor that decided to break multiple rules during the fight. Khabib might think that he's capable of getting a good enough buyrate against Tony or GSP, and might not feel like he needs Conor to make a comfortable living.


Of course, I'm also considering that Conor will try his damnest to bait Khabib into a rematch by doing more trashtalking, and somehow spinning his defeat into some sort of moral victory like he started doing on his Instagram.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Listening to *Kavanaugh *and Dana, Conor not only wants an immediate rematch, but is apparently obsessed with it and is practically demanding it. At this stage, there's no point for anybody to talk about who deserves what. This rematch is 100% happening. The event did way over 2 million buys according to Dana (but under 3 mil) and the rematch will do even more.
> 
> We may as well start analyzing the match up all over again!


Oh goodness, what an unpleasant typo. The coach's name doesn't take a 'u' in the middle 

I hope some other fight happens before the rematch. I think I saw someone post one of Chael's videos regarding his thoughts on the fight, and I absolutely agree with him. He did much better defensively than I ever expected him to, and I don't know if he doesn't close that skill gap even more the second time around. Was very impressed with his performance.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Dana made it seem like it was a matter of discrepancy. In the sense that the UFC will impose some form of punishment IF the commission's punishment isn't severe enough. Although you can safely bet your ass that Dana's brand of punishment won't get in the way of any potential card that he wants to make with Khabib involved. Ethics only apply to Dana when the financial bottom line isn't in jeopardy. Sadly. The days of the UFC 200 Press Conference no-show consequences are probably behind us with business taking a significant hit sans big name fighters.
> 
> 
> GSP / Khabib is a very interesting fight. _Before_ 229 I would've banked more on GSP clamoring for a fight with Conor, but offering him a title shot at 155 might sway him. GSP is all in on a non-Conor fight if it greatly improves his legacy, otherwise he'll continue being the hot chick at the ball that eyes Dana and teases him but doesn't quite get to 3rd base.
> ...


Khabib still hates Conor and his team, will make even more money in a rematch, and based on his dominant performance he will expect it to be easy money for him. He will accept another Conor fight for sure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Either a rematch gets booked, or I could see this spilling over into the streets at some point.


What battle did Conor win? against concussion?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Khabib still hates Conor and his team, will make even more money in a rematch, and based on his dominant performance he will expect it to be easy money for him. He will accept another Conor fight for sure.



Let's call a spade a spade. This thing is practically being thrown to the streets. If Khabib's hatred for Conor grows, then he won't be able to legally hurt him the way that he'd want to. The objective was _clearly_ to win a professional contest at 229 and prove that he's the better MMA fighter, that's why he went for the kill instead of inflicting more punishment. It's hard to frame a plan to torment someone beyond belief inside moderated rounds with specific rules in place.


It will ultimately come down to money. Period. End of story. Anything feuling more hatred will only foster more ugliness outside of the Octagon. I mean, Khabib agreeing to a rematch is doing Conor a favor.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> Oh goodness, what an unpleasant typo. The coach's name doesn't take a 'u' in the middle
> 
> I hope some other fight happens before the rematch. I think I saw someone post one of Chael's videos regarding his thoughts on the fight, and I absolutely agree with him. He did much better defensively than I ever expected him to, and I don't know if he doesn't close that skill gap even more the second time around. Was very impressed with his performance.


I wasn't impressed with Conor's performance. He was definitely dominated and his execution was inconsistent and very poor at times, but there are things that he did well. It wasn't all bad for him.

I want to watch the fight again with a more critical eye, but from what I remember off the top of my head, he did well framing against Khabib's upper body clinch attempts for the most part, handled the low single takedown attempt and Khabib's chain wrestling fairly well, he shut down Khabib's GnP in round 1 with good defence from the bottom, and his conditioning was better than many expected. He won round 3 by out striking Khabib and defending multiple takedowns, despite being grinded down in the first 2 rounds. He was very susceptible to the double leg takedown, though. It looked like his takedown defense against the cage was getting better throughout the fight as well, but he was getting toasted on the double leg takedowns all night long.

What Saturday night showed again, is that there's little to no room for error against Khabib, because his timing on those takedowns is insane. Very few guys are able to pounce on virtually every error like Khabib can. Even in my longer breakdown for the fight that I did in August, I said that Conor would need to be almost perfect throughout the fight. He was far from that. But there are some positives to take away and build on for the rematch.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I would also like share my thoughts on the possible rematch. It goes like as the first one actually. Let me use this one from August,



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Khabib is no Chad Mendes lol. Conor is about to get destroyed. Mark my words. He not only loses but will get embarrassed.
> 
> you can quote me after the fight and say your apologies for doubting Khabib the Great.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*






_Translation:

Salamaleikum brothers. Let's begin, I will talk to you a little because so many people have come. 

I am guessing that you have followed everything that has happened from the very beginning, on the press conference, on the internet, everywhere, so much has happened. 

*I asked God only for one thing, so that he would lock me up inside the cage with that asshole, I asked god for this every day. *

The first thing that I wanted to prove him, I wanted to show him the difference between our people and his people. Because we all know what a great history we have had, what our ancestors did and what our people have endured. Nothing will break us, nothing. I wanted to demonstrate this inside the cage. I asked God everyday that no one would get injured, that we would both make weight, that we would recover and get locked up inside that cage. Because many things were said outside of the cage. 

I told the UFC, on the 6th of October, when that cage closes, I'm not responsible for my actions any longer. And what happened after the fight, some people are saying that it wasn't right some say it was right... but you know what I will tell you? 

*Eagles do not sit inside a cage! (EPIC!!!)* I showed them this! I showed it to him and to his team. The biggest motivation I got from my dear Dagestan and all the supporters who waited for me here at home. Thanks a lot to everyone. 

This victory was needed for our people because there is constantly many unpleasant news shown about our Dagestan. Our people don't need a lot, we have our religion, our work ethic and patience. The most important thing is that we are together and not divided into different nationalities, the Avars, Darginians and so on I will not be able to name everyone so I will simply say Dagestanians (120 different nationalities live in region of Dagestan alone). 

Thanks a lot. I hope I have lived up to your expectations. Thank you brothers, thank you all for coming. I swear I am even a little bit uncomfortable about having to leave, so many people have come out to support me. Big thank you, this is very flattering for me. Thank you brothers._

^ got this from sherdog. They should make tons of merch with that Eagles don't sit inside the cage bit.

:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> *I asked God only for one thing, so that he would lock me up inside the cage with that asshole, I asked god for this every day. *


 Love it.

This doesn't seem like a scripted line, it comes off like what he really thinks. It's because of this realism he brings that he's so easy to gravitate towards, he can back it up and smack talk too :lol


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

A bit over the top lol. the guy's a badass tho so :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I thought it was haram to swear. :mj


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Late to the party on this UFC 229 drama. Been away for a bit but caught the event live. Insanity.

The thing I hate most about this Conor vs. Khabib drama is the amount of stupidity I've seen regarding it on social media. Idiots that don't know MMA spouting off that all fighters are thugs, trudging out the old "human cockfighting" line. Racist comments- many towards Khabib, some towards Conor. The strawman arguments. "Oh, everyone was fine with Conor and the bus, everyone was on Conor's dick, but now you're hating on Khabib." "Conor wasn't punished, so Khabib shouldn't be punished."

What Conor did in Brooklyn was fucked up. I'm pretty sure that was the consensus when it happened. He deserved a harsher punishment.

What Khabib did in Vegas was fucked up. He attacked a spectator at ringside (regardless of whether he was in Conor's crew) and engaged in a violent act outside of the structure of a MMA fight. He deserves to be punished. But will he be? Maybe, maybe not. If he does, people that hate Conor and feel he got off lightly will be pissed. If he doesn't, it shows that there's little, if any consequence, to acts of violence and stupidity outside of a MMA contest. Definitely could set a dangerous precedent.

But like in Conor's case, money talks. Since he opted not to press charges, it's up to the commissions to decide. Khabib just might be okay. McGregor's pushing for a rematch, so from UFC's POV, do they just follow the money?

From a sporting POV, Conor got whooped, he was the challenger, no need for a rematch. But this all becomes a bit of a circus now, so fuck knows.

The other annoying thing is how this bullshit overshadowed a great MMA card. Ferguson vs. Pettis was brilliant chaos. Derrick Lewis is a gift to the world. Luque, Ladd, Holtzman, Lentz, Martin, killer finishes.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I rewatched the fight last night, and it confirmed everything I said in my last post. But I was also shocked at the lack of respect Conor had for Khabib's wrestling and how he was just head hunting. He really thought he was going to walk through Khabib and easily KO him inside 1 round. Some of his wrestling and grappling was on point (except for his double leg TD defense) but his stand up (surprisingly), and the entire gameplan, was extremely unimpressive.

I saw almost no in and out movement or a willingness to use his reach to stay out of Khabib's range.

I saw little to no body work, which was very bizarre. He threw that stabbing front kick to the body like he always does, but beyond that, he was just head hunting mostly. Khabib is always susceptible against body shots because he holds his guard up high. Punches to the body from the very start of the fight would have been beneficial for 3 reasons.

1. While you are throwing punches to the body, you are less susceptible to takedowns.
2. An accumulation of body strikes would have resulted in Khabib wearing down as the fight went on.
3. Constantly connecting to the body would have forced Khabib to eventually bring his hands down and open up opportunities to punish the head. Instead, McGregor went for the head, and only the head, and so was hitting Khabib mostly in the gloves or forearms.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Apparently DC vs Lewis is being tossed around as the new main event of 230 according to Brett Akamoto.

But Lewis just went through a war vs Drago! How will **** ready in a month?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That's interesting. Dana thinks Lewis has a small chance to win so DC still could fight Brock next year, leaving Stipe in the dust. At least that's my take on it so CMIIW.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I just cant see any feasible challengers to DC. It was already starting to look that way for Stipe, and DC is a level above him.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Highly doubt DC vs Lewis happens at UFC 230.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

McGregor in my opinion is the Ronda Rousey of the men's division. He was great until the competition got real tough, and when it did, he got dominated. You put him in the Octagon with Khabib 3 more times, and he would get whupped each time. You put him against Ferguson or GSP or DC (provided they all make weight), he would lose to all of them. A large part of McGregor in UFC was hype; just like Rousey.

I wanted to float a theory with the posters of this thread. McGregor and his team were very well aware that McGregor would lose the fight. So to prevent the world from focussing too much on McGregor's most humiliating defeat in the UFC, the team concocts an idea where someone from his team would hurl anti-religious and racist rants on Khabib so as to make Khabib lose his cool, and act the fool in front of the whole world to see. This way Khabib wins, but loses too. Is this within the realm of possibility?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



deadcool said:


> McGregor in my opinion is the Ronda Rousey of the men's division. He was great until the competition got real tough, and when it did, he got dominated. You put him in the Octagon with Khabib 3 more times, and he would get whupped each time. You put him against Ferguson or GSP or DC (provided they all make weight), he would lose to all of them. A large part of McGregor in UFC was hype; just like Rousey.
> 
> I wanted to float a theory with the posters of this thread. McGregor and his team were very well aware that McGregor would lose the fight. So to prevent the world from focussing too much on McGregor's most humiliating defeat in the UFC, the team concocts an idea where someone from his team would hurl anti-religious and racist rants on Khabib so as to make Khabib lose his cool, and act the fool in front of the whole world to see. This way Khabib wins, but loses too. Is this within the realm of possibility?


This post has casual fan written all over it. From dismissing the elite level talent that Conor has defeated, to suggesting that Conor fighting DC would be a possibility.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



deadcool said:


> McGregor in my opinion is the Ronda Rousey of the men's division. He was great until the competition got real tough, and when it did, he got dominated. A large part of McGregor in UFC was hype; just like Rousey.


You must be new here. Conor wasn't all hype he faced legit fighters all the way. The one thing that bit Conor in the ass is the same thing that bit BJ Penn. He tried to go up in weight and he's 50/50 for it. At 145 Conor beat Dustin, Max, Siver and Aldo. That's not hype, that's a proven track record. It's when he went up to 155/170 is when he was "exposed." He beat Eddie (155) and Nate (170, I think he lost) but he lost to Nate (170) and Khabib (155). See the difference?

I agree that a great bit of Conor is hype. But that's media spin.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Would anyone be interested in a Jose Aldo rematch at 155? I for one would be. He's demanding an immediate rematch after being quite easily beaten by Khabib, but has never offered a rematch to any opponent he has beaten. Aldo is moving up anyways and was literally beaten after a single punch. I think it would be awesome to have that as a co-main event with Khabib vs Tony headlining (perhaps the Fight week card). This would also mean that there'd be a readily made replacement in case of any injuries, something that has plagued this card the last years.

I think the argument for Aldo is good as well, he's a proven champion, defeated after just losing his cool and rushing in. This was at a time that Conor had the obvious mental upperhand, now after being humbled I think Aldo will be influenced way less. I still think Conor beats him but should be a great match.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Meki said:


> Would anyone be interested in a Jose Aldo rematch at 155? I for one would be. He's demanding an immediate rematch after being quite easily beaten by Khabib, but has never offered a rematch to any opponent he has beaten. Aldo is moving up anyways and was literally beaten after a single punch. I think it would be awesome to have that as a co-main event with Khabib vs Tony headlining (perhaps the Fight week card). This would also mean that there'd be a readily made replacement in case of any injuries, something that has plagued this card the last years.
> 
> I think the argument for Aldo is good as well, he's a proven champion, defeated after just losing his cool and rushing in. This was at a time that Conor had the obvious mental upperhand, now after being humbled I think Aldo will be influenced way less. I still think Conor beats him but should be a great match.


There are several match ups I'd like to see, but Aldo isn't one of them. It would be a quick finish (again) at 155.

Unfortunately, we won't see Conor again until he gets a rematch with Khabib. Kavanagh made it abundantly clear that Conor has zero motivation for any fight other than a rematch with Khabib.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*






great breakdown by the man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> You must be new here. Conor wasn't all hype he faced legit fighters all the way. The one thing that bit Conor in the ass is the same thing that bit BJ Penn. He tried to go up in weight and he's 50/50 for it. At 145 Conor beat Dustin, Max, Siver and Aldo. That's not hype, that's a proven track record. It's when he went up to 155/170 is when he was "exposed." He beat Eddie (155) and Nate (170, I think he lost) but he lost to Nate (170) and Khabib (155). See the difference?
> 
> I agree that a great bit of Conor is hype. But that's media spin.


Conor is all hype, he only dominated when he would push to go down in weight to fight in a lower weight class. Once Conor started to fight at his natural weight, he was average at best

He didn't go up in weight, he went to his natural weight.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Conor is all hype, he only dominated when he would push to go down in weight to fight in a lower weight class. Once Conor started to fight at his natural weight, he was average at best
> 
> He didn't go up in weight, he went to his natural weight.


Conor is not all hype man. There are tons of boxers, MMA fighters who fought at lower weights than their normal ones. Hell Khabib is way bigger than 155 out of his camps. Its just the way it is. At least he wasn't towering 145's like a little titan and moved up and faced bigger guys unlike some else cough Jon Jones cough.

His run was impressive, albeit against fighters that were mostly suitable to his style of fighting. The fact that he one punch KOed one of the all time greats speaks for itself. He was and is a great talent. But there are better fighters than him. There are nightmare match-ups for him. And unlike his worshipping fans and ass kissing media lackeys he is nowhere near to the GOAT list.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Conor is all hype, he only dominated when he would push to go down in weight to fight in a lower weight class. Once Conor started to fight at his natural weight, he was average at best
> 
> He didn't go up in weight, he went to his natural weight.


What is it about people coming into this thread talking about shit they don't understand?

Conor can manage the weight cut so he does. It's no different than any other fighter who cuts a lot of weight. Cormier, GSP, Kevin Lee, Jones, a lot of heavyweights, Aldo, etc all cut a lot of weight to make the fight.

If you want to talk about guys trying push too far an advantage, that's Rumble Johnson killing himself from 220/240 all the way down to 170 and looking like he's knocking on Death's door.

I'm not saying you got to go home but you got to get the fuck out with that nonsense.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Conor is all hype, he only dominated when he would push to go down in weight to fight in a lower weight class. Once Conor started to fight at his natural weight, he was average at best
> 
> He didn't go up in weight, he went to his natural weight.


Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

He has a lot of bad matchups at 155 that's for sure, but let's not downplay the guy's achievements.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Though, the fact that some people at some point literary thought that he would beat Woodley was outrageous. I'm happy that he is human again lol. Thanks to initially Diaz and now Khabib that everything is alright in the world.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049762555869057024
don't know how smart it is to take a championship fight so soon after you just fought and almost lost but okay, I'll watch it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Easy defence for DC.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

DUN DUN DUN DUN! that's crazy, man.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

LOL! What an absurd match up. How ridiculous that he gets it over Stipe.

This will be almost as one-sided as the Lesnar fight will be. Almost.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Gotta think the backlash for that Shevchenko vs. Eubanks fight got to Dana. He was fighting anyone on Instagram that dared call it a shit main event for MSG, but he had to know the truth deep down.

DC is a big star and Lewis gained himself a ton of new fans with that comeback win and post-fight interview. It's as good a fight as they can throw together last minute. I imagine Dana threw a ton of money at both men for them to do it. Cormier's risking his money fights with Lesnar and Jones, Lewis is giving up the opportunity to sit his black ass down.

Can you imagine if Lewis KOs DC with a Hail Mary haymaker. Can you imagine.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Gotta think the backlash for that Shevchenko vs. Eubanks fight got to Dana. He was fighting anyone on Instagram that dared call it a shit main event for MSG, but he had to know the truth deep down.
> 
> DC is a big star and Lewis gained himself a ton of new fans with that comeback win and post-fight interview. It's as good a fight as they can throw together last minute. I imagine Dana threw a ton of money at both men for them to do it. Cormier's risking his money fights with Lesnar and Jones, Lewis is giving up the opportunity to sit his black ass down.
> 
> Can you imagine if Lewis KOs DC with a Hail Mary haymaker. Can you imagine.


How is DC a big star? His fights, other than the ones against Jones, never do big numbers.

There is very little risk for DC in this fight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> How is DC a big star? His fights, other than the ones against Jones, never do big numbers.
> 
> There is very little risk for DC in this fight.


Well, he's well known, as a result of those Jones fights as well as being an analyst for the UFC. I had no idea about the actual numbers he draws but he's a much more suitable headliner than the women's flyweights.

I agree that there's little risk for DC. However, Lewis has looked completely outclassed before and still won with that ridiculous power.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What's even more insane is DC putting his fight with Brock in jeopardy. That was huge for him, and this is a big risk / gamble.



Didn't DC come out and say that he wasn't ready for UFC 230? Guess all that changed fast. The money must be good lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor was tall for a FW and has a longer reach than a lot of MWs, that made his striking (best accuracy and timing since prime Anderson imo) significantly more effective. Calling him a hype job because he had innate physical advantages over most of his opponents is unfair though, he made the weight fair and square. He was a two division champ, his win over Aldo was jaw dropping, he dominated Alvarez and beat the current FW champ. He was an elite fighter for sure, just not the GOAT contender that he once looked like he might turn out to be.




Stormbringer said:


> If you want to talk about guys trying push too far an advantage, that's Rumble Johnson killing himself from 220/240 all the way down to 170 and looking like he's knocking on Death's door.


It still blows my mind that that motherfucker managed to make 170. He looks at the edge of the HW limit these days. And to think a guy who would eventually establish himself as one of the biggest punchers in MMA history at any weight (he'd take most HWs heads off) once choose to wrestlefuck Dan Hardy at WW lol.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049762555869057024
> don't know how smart it is to take a championship fight so soon after you just fought and almost lost but okay, I'll watch it.



I'll take it over the previously proposed joke of a main event. Lewis is way out of his depth though.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> What's even more insane is DC putting his fight with Brock in jeopardy. That was huge for him, and this is a big gamble.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't DC come out and say that he wasn't ready for UFC 230? Guess that changed fast. The money must be good.


Big gamble for DC? Lewis literally just fought, has massive cardio issues, and can't wrestle to save his own life. DC will dominate this fight from start to finish with ease.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I see DC finishing him inside two.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Yeah Lewis has a small chance to win this, I smell some fuckery goin on.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm still laughing about this announcement. I expect Dana to reveal that we've all been punked.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Big gamble for DC? Lewis literally just fought, has massive cardio issues, and can't wrestle to save his own life. DC will dominate this fight from start to finish with ease.



It's a big risk because upsets happen. One well-placed shot and it's lights out for DC. If Lewis wins that that will surely jeopardize his fight against Brock. 



At least a fight against Jones would ensure an even bigger payday, get DC the chance to finally beat Jones and it would likely be at 185, which means that he keeps the HW belt regardless. This is a situation where he can LOSE the HW title to Lewis.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> It's a big risk because upsets happen. One well-placed shot and it's lights out for DC. If Lewis wins that that will surely jeopardize his fight against Brock.
> 
> 
> 
> At least a fight against Jones would ensure an even bigger payday, get DC the chance to finally beat Jones and it would likely be at 185 which means that he keeps the HW belt regadless. This is a situation where he can LOSE the HW title to Lewis.


DC is several tiers above him on the feet and on the ground. It's a risk, because anything can happen, but it's far from a "big risk." It's actually an incredibly minuscule risk.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> DC is several tiers above him on the feet and on the ground. It's a risk, because anything can happen, but it's far from a "big risk." It's actually an incredibly minuscule risk.



The big risk isn't in his chances of losing. The big risk is in what he'll lose IF Lewis _does_ defeat him.


He has a huge HW dream fight lined up against Brock. Why even mess with that? I understand that DC is confident, but still. Just prior to this announcement, DC was saying that he wouldn't be ready for 230. The UFC must be offering him a truckload of money.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm more worried about Lewis well being. He's up against a grinder, going more than 2 rounds will put his health at risk.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> The big risk isn't in his chances of losing. The big risk is in what he'll lose IF Lewis _does_ defeat him.
> 
> 
> He has a huge HW dream fight lined up against Brock. Why even mess with that? I understand that DC is confident, but still. Just prior to this announcement, DC was saying that he wouldn't be ready for 230. The UFC must be offering him a truckload of money.


He has always said that he plans to have another fight before he faces Brock. The reason he accepted is clear - the fight will be against Lewis.

If it was against Stipe, then yeah, I can see how that would be a big risk. But this is basically just a fight to keep him in shape for the Brock showdown (not that he needs one, as he'll beat Brock easily under any circumstance.)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I am absolutely baffled by the decision makings surrounding UFC 230. All they had to do was make Nate Diaz vs. Dustin Poirier the main event and the card would of been sorted, it's almost like Dana's got it in for Nate.

Risky fight for DC to accept right now. He's the better fighter sure but Lewis is so god damn dangerous that I could easily envision Daniel getting clipped and going to sleep. My guess is he'll take him down early and get a submission.

On the plus side at least sanity has prevailed regarding another matter........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049770311682416641


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> He has always said that he plans to have another fight before he faces Brock. The reason he accepted is clear - the fight will be against Lewis.
> 
> If it was against Stipe, then yeah, I can see how that would be a big risk. But this is basically just a fight to keep him in shape for the Brock showdown (not that he needs one, as he'll beat Brock easily under any circumstance.)



Yeah, and I'm willing to bet that he had a 185 fight in mind before the Brock fight.


Again, the big risk is _not_ in his chances of losing, but it would be foolish to write off Lewis as merely being target practice. This guy is a world class HW that's heavy and hits hard. He might not be technically sound like DC, but it's insane to readily assume that this will be a walk in the park for DC -- especially on relatively late notice. It would take ONE well-placed punch to knock out DC.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah, and I'm willing to bet that he had a 185 fight in mind before the Brock fight.
> 
> 
> Again, the risk is _not_ in his chances of losing, but it would be foolish to write off Lewis as merely being target practice. This guy is a world class HW that's heavy and hits hard. He might not be technically sound like DC, but it's insane to readily assume that this will be a walk in the park for DC -- especially on relatively late notice.


I don't see how you can reasonably see this playing out as anything other than a walk in the park for DC. Lewis has no wrestling and no gas tank. I don't see him making it out of the 1st. DC will take him down and submit him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> I don't see how you can reasonably see this playing out as anything other than a walk in the park for DC. Lewis has no wrestling and no gas tank. I don't see him making it out of the 1st. DC will take him down and submit him.



Because I've seen upsets happen (if you could even call this an upset), and I've also witnessed Lewis' knockout power. There's a reason why people were excited about his fight with Ngannou.


There's a very real risk at play, and the consequences of a loss to Lewis would be huge. That's why I'm calling it a BIG risk. I _also_ think that DC will win, but I'm not certain. If I were in DC's position I would've taken a 185 fight instead. The Jones fight was right there for the taking, but UFC obv. don't want to put Jones in the main event right away.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Because I've seen upsets happen (if you could even call this an upset), and I've also witnessed Lewis' knockout power. There's a reason why people were excited about his fight with Ngannou.
> 
> 
> There's a very real risk at play, and the consequences of a loss to Lewis would be huge. That's why I'm calling it a BIG risk. I _also_ think that DC will win, but I'm not certain. If I were in DC's position I would've taken a 185 fight instead. The Jones fight was right there for the taking, but UFC obv. don't want to put Jones in the main event right away.


You mean 205.

We clearly disagree. But on my end, I'm certain DC wins this without breaking a sweat.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Yeah and going down to face Jones is a way bigger risk to your cred at the moment. Best scenario for DC is to beat Lesnar after he passes Lewis and settling everything with Jones at heavyweight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> You mean 205.
> 
> We clearly disagree. But on my end, I'm certain DC wins this without breaking a sweat.



Yeah 205. I was thinking about where the limit mark began for that weight class (technically 186).


Fair enough. I think that you can see where I'm coming from when I talk about it being a big risk. It's not in his chances, but in what he has to lose if he _does_ get beat by Lewis.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Yeah and going down to face Jones is a way bigger risk to your cred at the moment. Best scenario for DC is to beat Lesnar after he passes Lewis and settling everything with Jones at heavyweight.



How exactly? Losing to what some consider to be the GOAT is not going to kill your cred. I mean, he already lost to him twice.



Plus, DC fighting Jones would be at LHW. If he loses to Jones then he can still have his fight with Brock for the HW title. If he loses to Lewis then there's no fight against Lesnar for the HW title.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

It's a win-win situation for the UFC because IF Lewis ends up knocking out DC then a match between him and Brock Lesnar would be gigantic.

Assuming Brock doesn't wimp out of course :mj

You gotta feel bad for Stipe Miocic though. Poor guy has been shown hardly any respect from the UFC :mj2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> How exactly? Losing to what some consider to be the GOAT is not going to kill your cred. I mean, he already lost to him twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, DC fighting Jones would be at LHW. If he loses to Jones then he can still have his fight with Brock for the HW title. If he loses to Lewis then there's no fight against Lesnar for the HW title.


Lesnar fight will be his biggest payday and going into that one with first round KO victory over the best UFC heavy champ ever and a top contender is way better promo for him than going into with a potential lost. Simple.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> How is DC a big star? His fights, other than the ones against Jones, never do big numbers.


He is a star, just not like Ronda, Brock, Chael or Conor. People really need to get off the numbers tilt they're on. If numbers were the only thing that mattered, WE WOULDN'T HAVE A LEAGUE!

http://mmapayout.com/blue-book/pay-per-view/



charsetutf said:


> LOL! What an absurd match up. How ridiculous that he gets it over Stipe.


It's not absurd or ridiculous. Lewis has legit been killing it as a heavyweight. He's got one of, if not the best, records in UFC's current heavyweight class. And fuck Stipe getting a rematch. DC shut his lights out and pushed his shit in with ease. Back of the line for Stipe. Lewis has more than earned his shot. I just think November is way too soon.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



DC said:


> It's a win-win situation for the UFC because IF Lewis ends up knocking out DC then a match between him and Brock Lesnar would be gigantic.



True, and I think that the UFC sees that as a better match for Brock stylistically. It wouldn't be too far off from him fighting Mark Hunt. These guys are far easier to handle on the ground and gas out faster than DC. The one advantage with DC / Brock (for Brock's sake) is the potential PPV buys. But, Lewis' stock is rising, and a win against DC would shoot it even higher.


Yeah Stipe is getting shorthanded here. Not surprising. The UFC were more than happy to write him off when they were in full Ngannou hype mode. I don't think that they truly saw the market value in Stipe's "every man" appeal. They started getting more behind Stipe once he started seeming invincible, but with a loss to DC I'm thinking that they prefer pushing him right back to the side.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> He is a star, just not like Ronda, Brock, Chael or Conor. People really need to get off the numbers tilt they're on. If numbers were the only thing that mattered, WE WOULDN'T HAVE A LEAGUE!
> 
> http://mmapayout.com/blue-book/pay-per-view/
> 
> ...


I was responding to someone calling DC a big star. DC is not, in any way shape or form, a big star.

Fights aren't about records - they're about match ups. DC is better at everything than Lewis. Striking, wrestling, clinch work, cardio, fight IQ, etc. Lewis has a puncher's chance - but even that will diminish once he is inevitably on his back.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Lesnar fight will be his biggest payday and going into that one with first round KO victory over the best UFC heavy champ ever and a top contender is way better promo for him than going into with a potential lost. Simple.




You're not getting it.



A fight against Jones has extremely high payoff / low consequences


A fight against Lewis has low payoff / extremely high consequences



DC finished Stipe. That's already more than enough to build hype around. A win against Lewis would be nice, but nothing earth-shattering like a win against Jones. A loss against Jones would suck for DC because he wants the win badly, but he still keeps the HW title and faces Brock. Unlike losing to Lewis which takes away his HW title and his fight with Brock.



Nevermind DC's chances of beating Lewis. Anything can happen. Matt Serra beat GSP when GSP was at the top of his game. Lewis isn't coming out of TUF, he's a legit top-ranked contender with fierce knockout power.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

All we need now is for Popeyes Chicken to sponsor the main event......


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> DC finished Stipe. That's already more than enough to build hype around. A win against Lewis would be nice, but nothing earth-shattering like a win against Jones. A LOSS against Jones would suck for DC because he wants the win badly, but he still keeps the HW title and faces Brock. Unlike losing to Lewis which takes away his HW title and his fight with Brock.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind DC"s chances of beating Lewis. Anything can happen. Matt Serra beat GSP. Lewis isn't coming out of TUF, he's a legit top-ranked contender with fierce knockout power.


chances of him winning against Lewis than losing is vaster comparing to Jones. Lewis is obviously easier fight of the two and when you have the luxury to choose, which DC has, its the best for him to ride this wave at the moment. Plus the eventual Jones fight at heavyweight would be way bigger than now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> chances of him winning against Lewis than losing is vaster comparing to Jones. Lewis is obviously easier fight of the two and when you have the luxury to choose, which DC has, its the best for him to ride this wave at the moment. Plus the eventual Jones fight at heavyweight would be way bigger than now.




Again, it's not about who is the easier fight. It's about what's to gain and what's to lose from said fights.



Also look at it this way; Cormier could be considering how Jones looked against OSP after a long layoff, and might want to capitalize on that. His chances look better if he's the first to get a crack at Jones who _just_ received news that USADA is setting him free.









Edit: DC / Jones won't be at HW. DC wants it at LHW, and I'm betting that Jones wants it there too (he does, according to DC).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Again, it's not about who is the easier fight. It's about what's to gain and what's to lose from said fights.
> 
> 
> 
> Also look at it this way; Cormier could be considering how Jones looked against OSP after a long layoff, and might want to capitalize on that. His chances look better if he's the first to get a crack at Jones who _just_ received news that USADA is setting him free.


These guys are always risking their careers at every fight anyway. Every move caries its own potential downfall. He might have accepted it due to the need of a main event and/or good money but apparently he believes he can take on Lewis and that is the best course of action at the moment for himself. Which I agree and you don't. Thats ok.


edit: If DC wants it at LHW thats due to pride and I think is a huge mistake.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

DC opens as a -800 favorite. I think anything lower than -1000 is a pretty good value. Although I'm hoping that goes even lower. 

Easy money.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> These guys are always risking their careers at every fight anyway. Every move caries its own potential downfall. He might have accepted it due to the need of a main event and/or good money but apparently he believes he can take on Lewis and that is the best course of action at the moment for himself. Which I agree and you don't. Thats ok.
> 
> 
> edit: If DC wants it at LHW thats due to pride and I think is a huge mistake.



It does seem like this decision is pointing at a few variables.


1) UFC needs a headliner for MSG. Shevchenko vs. Eubanks was not going to cut it


2) DC absolutely believes that he can win this fight. It's easy to understand why. Lewis was losing his fight at 229 until the desperation KO. He also took a significant amount of damage in that fight. 


3)











It's commendable of DC to play the hero and "save" 230, and especially of Lewis to take it a month after a grueling fight. I just think that DC _could_ come out of this losing out on his big dream fight against Brock. I hope that it's worth the gamble... for his sake.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

well anything is better than that Eujbanks/Valentina fight. And now Joanna/Valentina is back on.







UFC management these days :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> UFC management these days :lmao












It is becoming more and more evident with each passing day that the Fertitta brothers were the brains of the company. Without them things have went to shit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



DC said:


>



That fucking picture never gets old. :lmao


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Epic promo


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

McGregor v Khabib II would be a HUGE money match.
I just don't think McGregor deserves it. He really got outclassed on Sept 6.

I'd love to see Ferguson v McGregor, especially after that shout from TF at 229.
McGregor should prove himself before a possible rematch with Khabib.

As for DC v Lewis...very surprising. Quick turnaround for Lewis and surprised DC would want to take this before Lesnar...

Money talks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Love Black Beast and Lewis is a strong man with thunder in his hands, but this is going to be a joke if Cormier wants it to be. No reason this shouldn't end in round 2 if not 1 imo. and even with HWs I would be shocked if Lewis somehow lands something enough to knock out a very hard-chinned DC before DC shoots in. With as little cardio and technique as Lewis has sans boxing (which DC is VERY good at and its not even his core competency) vs of all people DC... Hell, Lewis has even said he doesn't know takedowns :maury :maury

Cool for them to let the card pickup some buyrates though. Easy money and another name on the resume for DC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049834626007490560
I wonder, would Conor or Ferguson be willing to step in?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fucking shit!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor didn't take any more damage than Lewis did - in fact, he arguably took less. If he can fight on that card, then Conor should be able to.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



DC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049834626007490560
> I wonder, would Conor or Ferguson be willing to step in?


As fun on the ground as Ferg/Diaz would be, Tony just got out of a war. As crazy as McGregor is though and with Dana catering to his every whim, the trilogy be more of a possibility than expected if the business end can be worked out that quick. 

Sells itself promotion-wise and should Conor win, the focus shifts from McG getting dominated and "tap machine" to praise over what a warrior Conor is to get back in there that fast.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Only person is Justin and that's a fucking taaaaasty fight. But Nate is hard to come to terms with and I don't blame him if he declines here. 







This year MSG card is absolutely cursed


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Since signed contracts don't seem to mean anything anymore lets just make Nate Diaz vs. Mike Perry at Superweight Devision :mj


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This is a great opportunity for McGregor to step in and take some shine back by saving the MSG card and getting a signature win. Ferguson would be another great option to fight Diaz. Derrick Lewis just set the precedent for this to happen by getting wrecked and taking a bigger fight a month later.


^ I don't really see Nate agreeing to any other fight than those two unless it's against Khabib himself (HIGHLY unlikely). He sure as hell isn't fighting Woodley at 170. I'm willing to bet my week's pay that he won't agree to fight Justin Gaethje unless the UFC pays him an absurd amount of money to do it. Dana is too stubborn to bend over for Nate.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nate is off the card. No replacement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049869059456557056


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Nate is off the card. No replacement.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049869059456557056



Might be a knee-jerk reaction from Nate and / or Dana.



Things could change if a McGregor or a Ferguson offers to step in and fight Nate. Those would be bigger fights than Nate / Poirier without question.





WrestlingOracle said:


> As fun on the ground as Ferg/Diaz would be, Tony just got out of a war.



Derrick Lewis probably took even more damage than Ferguson, and he's fighting on the MSG card against _arguably_ the best active fighter in UFC right now and current #1 P4P. 


Ferguson is an animal, he's the kind of guy that will step up and take a signature fight like this. He knows that a fight against Nate would be huge for him, and a win would bring him one step closer in making it impossible to deny him the next title shot.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The main card line-up for 230 is making me dizzy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049888823558180864

First he beat alcoholic, now he beat marijuana guy


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Happy retirement, Nate. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

God dam, I was looking forward to that Dustin fight.





God dam


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> It's not absurd or ridiculous. Lewis has legit been killing it as a heavyweight. He's got one of, if not the best, records in UFC's current heavyweight class. And fuck Stipe getting a rematch. DC shut his lights out and pushed his shit in with ease. Back of the line for Stipe. Lewis has more than earned his shot. I just think November is way too soon.


I think Blaydes deserve a shot more than Lewis. Hes beaten Reem, Hunt and Olinyk in his last 3, plus has a better skillset and is in better shape. Lewis hasnt looked good even in his wins (Ngannou looked like he threw the fight) and is the only guy that a middle aged Mark Hunt has beaten in his last 5 fights. 

I agree that Stipe shouldnt get a rematch, its a difficult situation though. Stipe practically cleaned out the division and then DC immediately took him out fairly easily, so now there are no truly compelling match ups left. DC is basically way too good for anybody but Jon Jones, even in the twilight of his career.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Has Khabib's dad beat his ass yet?

Shame about Poirier


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Putting $100 on the BLACK BEAST. I'M GOING TO BE UP IN THIS HOE


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

DC vs Lewis
Rockhold vs Weidman
Adesanya vs Brunson
Jacare vs Branch

Still not a bad main card, although disappointing considering it's MSG. Hopefully they get a replacement for Nate to make up the 5th fight on the main card.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think Blaydes deserve a shot more than Lewis. Hes beaten Reem, Hunt and Olinyk in his last 3, plus has a better skillset and is in better shape. Lewis hasnt looked good even in his wins (Ngannou looked like he threw the fight) and is the only guy that a middle aged Mark Hunt has beaten in his last 5 fights.
> 
> I agree that Stipe shouldnt get a rematch, its a difficult situation though. Stipe practically cleaned out the division and then DC immediately took him out fairly easily, so now there are no truly compelling match ups left. DC is basically way too good for anybody but Jon Jones, even in the twilight of his career.


Stipe is the only guy in the division who _does_ deserve the title shot. He was dominating DC everywhere prior to getting KO'd. DC found an easily correctable tendency and exploited it. Props to him. But Stipe is a nightmare match up for him, and DC obviously knows this, which is why he won't ever fight him again. He knows that he loses a rematch, and therefore loses his Lesnar payday. He took the Lewis fight because it's a guaranteed win.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Even Lewis knows that Stipe deserved the title shot ahead of him.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Quick question. I haven't watched any mma since 2012. I've been trying to get back into the whole scene just want to ask, any fighters worth checking out? Shows?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Stipe is the only guy in the division who _does_ deserve the title shot. He was dominating DC everywhere prior to getting KO'd. DC found an easily correctable tendency and exploited it. Props to him. But Stipe is a nightmare match up for him, and DC obviously knows this, which is why he won't ever fight him again. He knows that he loses a rematch, and therefore loses his Lesnar payday. He took the Lewis fight because it's a guaranteed win.


What fuckery is this? DC "exploited his opponent's weakness?" No shit! That's how fight strategy works. fpalm

DC isn't afraid of anyone. He just doesn't have time for Stipe. Stipe got stopped by a dominant, undefeated heavyweight.

No such thing as a guaranteed fight. Matt Serra proved that over a decade ago. DC also wants to fight Jones, like I said, he's not afraid of anyone. Lewis has what it takes to end anyone's night. This match could be, and most likely will be, a DC wrestling clinic. But there's always the puncher's chance. And Lewis is a monster of a puncher.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I really don't like JJ being put back in the flyweight title fight, Porirer falling out is tragic, good thing they didn't hastily make up a 165lb division for that fight, and war Lewis. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Soul_Body said:


> Quick question. I haven't watched any mma since 2012. I've been trying to get back into the whole scene just want to ask, any fighters worth checking out? Shows?


The rise of Ronda Rousey is a great ride. All of her fights a champion were fun and exciting in the moment. Finishes and a great body of work vs Carmouche, Tate, Davis, McMann, Zingano and Corriea. Just make sure you stop there.

Korean Superboy Dohoo Choi vs Cub Swanson was a fight of the year.

As big detrimental monsters as they became, Jon Jones and Conor McGregor put on amazing contest whenever they faught. (except Jones vs OSP)

Robbie Lawler came back to UFC in 2013 and has been in a great many wars. vs. Ellenberger, Hendricks x2, Rory x2, Brown and Woodley,

As far as whole cards, it can get a little tough. UFC tries so hard to be Pro Wrestling now that they were were bought by Hollywood. UFC 229 was great from start to finish. UFC 217 was amazing and a must see.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Soul_Body said:


> Quick question. I haven't watched any mma since 2012. I've been trying to get back into the whole scene just want to ask, any fighters worth checking out? Shows?


Get UFC fight pass

Fighters to watch 

Heavyweight 206+

Stipe Miocic

Francis Ngannou

Fabrico Werdum

Light Heavyweight 205lb

Jon Jones

Daniel Cormier

Anthony Johnson (former WW)

Alexander Gustaffson

Volkan Oezdemier (spell check)

Middleweight 185lb

Yoel Romero

Robert Whittaker

Jacare Souza

Luke Rockhold

Chris Weidman

Gegard Mousasi

Welterweight 170lb

Robbie Lawler

Douglas Lima (Bellator)

Lightweight 155lb

Rafael Dos Anjos

Khabib Nurmasomething

Tony Ferguson

Eddie Alvarez

Donald Cerrone

Justin Gaethje

Dustin Porirer

Nate Diaz

Featherweight 145lb

Conor McGregor

Max Halloway

Jose Aldo

Frankie Edgar

Brian Ortega

Chad Mendes

Bantamweight 135lb

Dominic Cruz

TJ Dillashaw

Cody Garbrandt

Marlon Moraes

Jimmie Rivera

Flyweight 125lb

Demetrious Johnson 

Henry Cejudo

John Dodson




Women's MMA

Cris Cyborg (145)

Ronda Rousey (135)

Amanda Nunes (135)

Valentina Schevsomething (135/125)

Joanna Jersomething (115)



Fights to watch

Robbie Lawler vs Rory MacDonald (current Bellator WW champion) 2

Robbie Lawler vs Carlos Condit

Robbie Lawler vs Johnny Hendricks 1 and 2

Johnny Hendricks vs GSP

Robbie Lawler vs Tyron Woodley (current UFC WW champion)

Jose Aldo vs Chad Mendes 2

Jose Aldo vs Conor McGregor

Conor McGregor vs Nate Diaz 1 and 2

Max Halloway vs Jose Aldo 1 and 2

Joanna Jersomething vs Carla Esparza

Francis Ngannou vs Alastair Overeem

Fabrico Werdum vs Cain Velazquez

Fabrico Werdum vs Stipe Miocic

Andrei Arlovski vs Travis Browne

Jon Jones vs Daniel Cormier 1 and 2

Jon Jones vs Alexander Gustaffson

Daniel Cormier vs Alexander Gustaffson

Anthony Johnson vs Alexander Gustaffson

Anthony Johnson vs Ryan Bader

Anthony Johnson vs Glover Texiera

TJ Dillashaw vs Dominic Cruz

Dominic Cruz vs Cody Garbrandt

Cub Swanson vs Doo Ho Choi

Ronda Rousey vs Cat Zingano

Ronda Rousey vs Sara McMann

Ronda Rousey vs Alexis Davis

Ronda Rousey vs Bethe C.

Ronda Rousey vs Amanda Nunes

Ronda Rousey vs Holly Holm

Miesha Tate vs Amanda Nunes

Cris Cyborg vs anybody














Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Stipe offered the fight, he said he's up to it even without going into camp, but DC and the top brass prefered Lewis.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> What fuckery is this? DC "exploited his opponent's weakness?" No shit! That's how fight strategy works. fpalm
> 
> DC isn't afraid of anyone. He just doesn't have time for Stipe. Stipe got stopped by a dominant, undefeated heavyweight.
> 
> No such thing as a guaranteed fight. Matt Serra proved that over a decade ago. DC also wants to fight Jones, like I said, he's not afraid of anyone. Lewis has what it takes to end anyone's night. This match could be, and most likely will be, a DC wrestling clinic. But there's always the puncher's chance. And Lewis is a monster of a puncher.


DC had one good moment in the fight, and he capitalized on it. However, to say that it was a dominant victory is erroneous. Stipe was better than him everywhere prior to the finish. That tendency that was exploited is something that is easily correctable, too.

This has nothing to do with him fearing Stipe. Fighters don't fear any opponent. It has to do with him knowing that Stipe would be a hard fight, and a high probability of a loss, which would ruin his chance at the Lesnar payday.

DC isn't losing to Lewis - a guy who is vastly inferior to him everywhere and who just came out of a fight in which he took a ton of damage. This is as close to a guaranteed win as you will ever get.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*






Jeff Jarrett gives his thoughts on the UFC 229 battle royal. 

- Vic


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Derrick Lewis is humble as fuck. You couldn't hate this guy even if you were the world's biggest misanthrope.




RapShepard said:


> Khabib Nurmasomething
> 
> Valentina Schevsomething (135/125)
> 
> Joanna Jersomething (115)



:lana3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Soul_Body said:


> just want to ask, any fighters worth checking out? Shows?


Yes.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050096209556373504


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

War Jones, I want him to finish Gus. That way we can move past this fixation with Gus being in the title picture or being considered to be on DC and Jones level.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> War Jones, I want him to finish Gus. That way we can move past this fixation with Gus being in the title picture or being considered to be on DC and Jones level.


Jones will win. I'm not sure if he will go for the finish though. I could see him being more conservative like he was against OSP when he came off that layoff in 2016.

It looks like this will be for the actual LHW title. I'd love it if he got a crack at DC's HW title. Imagine if he becomes the double champ by beating DC for a 3rd time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Jones will win. I'm not sure if he will go for the finish though. I could see him being more conservative like he was against OSP when he came off that layoff in 2016.
> 
> It looks like this will be for the actual LHW title. I'd love it if he got a crack at DC's HW title. Imagine if he becomes the double champ by beating DC for a 3rd time.


If he beats Gus and DC beats Lewis and Lesnar I can't imagine the trilogy isn't made. DC seems too competitive to pass that up if it's an available option


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










:tysonlol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fuck Stipe, guy wanted nothing to do with promoting any fight he has ever been in and got smashed in the first round by DC. He deserves fuckall. DC should walk through Lewis tbh, i struggle to see any other outcome other than a comfortable DC win

Also fuck Jon Jones. Hope Gus KO.s him then takes a shit in his face


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Stipe is the only guy in the division who _does_ deserve the title shot. He was dominating DC everywhere prior to getting KO'd. DC found an easily correctable tendency and exploited it. Props to him. But Stipe is a nightmare match up for him, and DC obviously knows this, which is why he won't ever fight him again. He knows that he loses a rematch, and therefore loses his Lesnar payday. He took the Lewis fight because it's a guaranteed win.



You remind me very much of a former poster by the name of Silvasbrokenleg

Fawning over Stipe, discrediting of DC, Utter contempt for Derick Lewis ( and francis ngannou). Many other similarities also

Just saying thats all


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> You remind me very much of a former poster by the name of Silvasbrokenleg
> 
> Fawning over Stipe, discrediting of DC, Utter contempt for Derick Lewis ( and francis ngannou). Many other similarities also


Oh shit! That black guy hate does line up perfectly. He's eith BrokenLeg or KC Armstrong's alt account. Let's see if he hates Kevin Lee and Demetrious Johnson too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

haha I had KC Armstrong vibes but he wasn't deepthroating Conor at every opportunity so I'm not too sure


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I mean he lowkey writing paragraphs on how Conor can beat Khabib and shares the opinion of the con artist P Sonnen as if its important...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> and shares the opinion of the con artist P Sonnen as if its important...


Take it back. FUCKING TAKE IT BACK!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> You remind me very much of a former poster by the name of Silvasbrokenleg
> 
> Fawning over Stipe, discrediting of DC, Utter contempt for Derick Lewis ( and francis ngannou). Many other similarities also
> 
> Just saying thats all


Where did I discredit DC? I'm giving him so much credit that I'm already guaranteeing a victory at UFC 230. How much more respect can you give a guy than to predict an easy 1st round win in a title fight? What I said about the Stipe fight is a fact, though. Stipe was outperforming him prior to the KO.

Regarding Derrick Lewis, I was literally posting about how entertaining I found his post fight interviews and how I was pulling for him during UFC 229. The fact that he's completely outmatched and that he will get obliterated by DC is a reasonable conclusion any knowledgeable fan would come to.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Oh shit! *That black guy hate* does line up perfectly. He's eith BrokenLeg or KC Armstrong's alt account. Let's see if he hates Kevin Lee and Demetrious Johnson too.


:rock5

"You think one black guy is going to get obliterated by another black guy. Pure racism!"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*









Incredible


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jones / Gus


Cyborg / Nunes



That's a stellar pair of headliners for 232! :woo Keep building on this card and it's going to be an easy buy from me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Where's T.J. Dillashaw vs. Henry Cejudo going to land? I am not particularly fond of the match up myself but that seems to be in the works.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> "You think one black guy is going to get obliterated by another black guy. Pure racism!"


So we're just gonna ignore you talking Lewis down anytime he's mentioned? Or what about you being the only one here who seems to challenge DC's superiority over Stipe, claiming the World Heavyweight Championship in 5 minutes or less while cementing his GOAT status? Just gonna ignore all those post? Cool.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hopefully never

edit - replying to DC


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

But the question remains, where does Kevin Lee fit into all of this?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> But the question remains, where does Kevin Lee fit into all of this?


He's got a rematch with Al Iaquinta in December.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Hopefully never


I won't echo this entirely. But If Cejudo wants to vacate and move to 135, no problem. But neither Cejudo or TJ should be talking about super fights. Cejudo needs to worry about 125 and if he's healthy, a certain Mighty Mouse. Neither man has defended their belt long enough, (Cejudo scraped by on a razor thin decision and immediately started talking super fight) to even talk about super fights.



PrettyLush said:


> But the question remains, where does Kevin Lee fit into all of this?


Nice Chael Sonnen reference!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Maybe we can get Justin vs Aldo :done


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> So we're just gonna ignore you talking Lewis down anytime he's mentioned? Or what about you being the only one here who seems to challenge DC's superiority over Stipe, claiming the World Heavyweight Championship in 5 minutes or less while cementing his GOAT status? Just gonna ignore all those post? Cool.


Stipe was outperforming DC everywhere prior to the KO and he is a difficult match up for DC. That's what I said. That's a fact. I made no mention of who is the better overall mixed martial artist or who has the better resume because that's irrelevant to the match up.

Also, DC didn't cement his GOAT status. That still belongs to Jon Jones.

Oh, and I enjoy Derrick Lewis as a personality. He's still going to be finished inside of round 1 by DC, just as Lesnar will.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

"That's a fact" - :lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

If Fedor loses to Chael i'm going to depressed for the rest of the month. Can you imagine even entertaining the thought 10 years ago?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> If Fedor loses to Chael i'm going to depressed for the rest of the month. Can you imagine even entertaining the thought 10 years ago?


I mean being a Fedor fan and depressed go hand in hand. I still remember the trauma I had for WEEKS after that infamous Big Foot fight.

Though I have a feeling that Fedor KO's Chael.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don't see Chael winning this fight outside of a "boring" stick-n-move decision. I know Fedor was never the biggest heavyweight, but he's carried that ko power for decades. Plus I don't see Chael being able bully him with wrestling, whether it be clinch or on the floor. Still pulling for the Bad Guy to achieve gold status before he hangs them up. Here's hoping Chael goes all the way.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I dont like the chances of the winner in the final regardless. Meathead is too big and Bader too good for either of them at this point, it'll likely be very one sided, I hope i'm wrong.

How insane does SFs HW GP seem now looking back on it and compared to this? DC, horsemeat Reem, Werdum, Barnett, a still very credible Fedor, Bigfoot, Kharitanov, AA, Rogers, Monson. It was an absolute shark tank.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael will have fought Jones, Silva, Fedor. 






And beaat them all :mj


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Early reports are that UFC 229 did at least 2.35 million buys, and likely above 2.4 million. Massive number. If it was over 2.4 mil, then it would be at #3 all time, in any sport, only behind MayMac and MayPac


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050325063747006464


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib just posted on his instagram threatening to quit UFC if they don't reinstate one of his brothers.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Raye said:


> Khabib just posted on his instagram threatening to quit UFC if they don't reinstate one of his brothers.


The UFC won't lose Khabib. Dana said Artem would never fight again in the UFC after the bus attack, and yet he was booked for an upcoming fight. Dana will back down in this situation as well, although he may use this as leverage to ensure that Khabib accepts a rematch.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Early reports are that UFC 229 did at least 2.35 million buys, and likely above 2.4 million. Massive number. If it was over 2.4 mil, then it would be at #3 all time, in any sport, only behind MayMac and MayPac
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050325063747006464


That is fucking massive.

McGregor gets a lot of shit...but the bulk of those numbers are because of him. I bet a lot of casuals did not know who Khabib was even though he's a champ and has that crazy undefeated record.

That's why the UFC backs Conor. Those buy rates are nuts. You damn better believe Dana will push for Khabib v McGregor II.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



The Phenom. said:


> That is fucking massive.
> 
> McGregor gets a lot of shit...but the bulk of those numbers are because of him. I bet a lot of casuals did not know who Khabib was even though he's a champ and has that crazy undefeated record.
> 
> That's why the UFC backs Conor. Those buy rates are nuts. *You damn better believe Dana will push for Khabib v McGregor II.*


Been saying that ever since Khabib jumped the cage. There's almost 0% chance that there _isn't_ a rematch.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

If people didn't know who Khabib was before that fight, they definitely know who he is now. He's still to this point generating a shit ton of conversation about that night. He's become the biggest name amongst Russian athletes in social media and his following has largely grown. People WANT to watch Khabib now and after that Ferguson/Pettis fight, Ferguson/Khabib is a huge attraction for anyone who tuned into the PPV. 

Say what you want about how it possibly made the sport look, but Khabib is in the history books now and is continuing on a road to GOAT status. Dude's a new star.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Raye said:


> If people didn't know who Khabib was before that fight, they definitely know who he is now. He's still to this point generating a shit ton of conversation about that night. He's become the biggest name amongst Russian athletes in social media and his following has largely grown. People WANT to watch Khabib now and after that Ferguson/Pettis fight, Ferguson/Khabib is a huge attraction for anyone who tuned into the PPV.
> 
> Say what you want about how it possibly made the sport look, but Khabib is in the history books now and is continuing on a road to GOAT status. Dude's a new star.


That's definitely true too. 
But this match made him. Those 2.3m+ PPV buys were mainly because of Conor. Going forward now, Khabib will draw well too.

Will he draw as well as McGregor? I'm not sure...we have to see. But I don't think so. McGregor is still the bigger name, more mainstream, etc. McGregor attracts the casuals more so than I think Khabib ever will. But like I said, that remains to be seen. 

This match did push Khabib to a new height of popularity which is even more of a reason for Khabib v McGregor II. Huge, HUGE money fight.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Of course Khabib won't draw anywhere near what McGregor does. His stock will certainly increase, but you don't beat a mega star and then take their place as the bigger draw. It has never worked that way. If it did, Cain Velasquez would have drawn 1 mill per PPV after he easily whipped Brock Lesnar's ass.

I do think Tony vs Khabib could do 800K-900K, though. Maybe even 1 million. I think their last fight was trending pretty well before Tony got injured.

Nevertheless, the UFC will not pass up an opportunity to do Conor vs Khabib again, since it could draw close to 3 million, and there could potentially be a trilogy depending on the outcome. But at the very least, there's still one massive fight left for that rivalry.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

They just dropped the My Balls Was Hot remix...


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Derrick Lewis won't win, but imagine what a post fight interview as champion would be like.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^ LOL that remix

Lewis man...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wow, and Dana was adamant about Tukhugov never fighting in the UFC again. MESSY situation.



Let's see how badly they want to keep Khabib.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Raye said:


> Khabib just posted on his instagram threatening to quit UFC if they don't reinstate one of his brothers.


I am really starting to dislike Khabib the more this plays out. Just accept you was a prick for doing what you did sit back and see how it plays out. Instead he is to busy playing the victim card and moaning that Conor called him this and said that, He is a grown man ffs and crying because someone called him a few names. His team should have not been in the cage in the first place and if he didnt go jumping into the crowd none of that shit would have happened

Khabib might be a much bigger star after the fight but will that translate into U.S PPV buys?. I highly doubt it. In general he is boring as fuck in the build up to fights and his fighting style is not really appealing at all to casuals. Put him as a headliner on a card when the opponent is not Conor and i highly doubt it gets anywhere near 750,000 buys.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> I am really starting to dislike Khabib the more this plays out. Just accept you was a prick for doing what you did sit back and see how it plays out. Instead he is to busy playing the victim card and moaning that Conor called him this and said that, He is a grown man ffs and crying because someone called him a few names. His team should have not been in the cage in the first place and if he didnt go jumping into the crowd none of that shit would have happened
> 
> Khabib might be a much bigger star after the fight but will that translate into U.S PPV buys?. I highly doubt it. In general he is boring as fuck in the build up to fights and his fighting style is not really appealing at all to casuals. Put him as a headliner on a card when the opponent is not Conor and i highly doubt it gets anywhere near 750,000 buys.


Oh shut up, being a grown man doesn't mean you have to tolerate being called a terrorist multiple times and that you have to sit pretty and get your religion bashed. The favouritism on behalf of Dana and UFC towards McGregor is unreal and the consequences for anything McGregor does are non-existent.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib wasn't called a terrorist. His manager, Ali, was. Given his past, it wasn't completely uncalled for.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

:lmao

First of all Khabib was never once called a terrorist and nor was his religion mocked. Conor called him a backwards cunt which was probably a reference to him being from Dagestan. Nothing to do with his religion. 

Secondly if you was the manager of a company and you have one stand out employee who makes your company more money than the majority of your work force combined would you not give him preferential treatment? If your answer is no then you are even more stupid than you come across

Dana has already stated he will not be stripping Khabib of his title. If the Nevada commission want to fine khabib all his purse then that is nothing to do with Dana. The state commission will make that decision not the UFC. People have been sacked for less than what Khabibs team mates did from the UFC (Paul Daley springs to mind)

Khabib is stupid for making these threats. He might not give a slightest fuck if he never fights in the UFC again and tbh nor do i


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn Khabib playing that russian connection. Real G shit.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib calling out what ufc fans have been moaning about for a long time; Dana White's blatant favoritism regarding Conor McGregor. 

The champion we deserve and need :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Anyone see what Nate Diaz just tweeted?

_*Nathan Diaz‏Verified account @NateDiaz209 58m58 minutes ago 
More
@danawhite please let kabobs dumbass friend stay in @ufc 
Fire me it will be bettter this way.
I think it’s more fair that way ...*_

What does that even mean lol...


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



The Phenom. said:


> Anyone see what Nate Diaz just tweeted?
> 
> _*Nathan Diaz‏Verified account @NateDiaz209 58m58 minutes ago
> More
> ...


He's making fun of Khabib. Khabib demanded that Zubaria gets reinstated, or he will quit, and Nate is mocking him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Dana will be Khabib's bitch and not fire Zubaira. He has the UFC by its balls. They won't do shit. It is Khabib's world we are living in my friends. Accept the inevitable. Khabib's crew will be fine and if they want to do the rematch they are going to pay him the record breaking paycheck. Heck, if Khabib doesn't want to give the privilege of sharing the same octagon to that pretender again there will be no rematch cause THE BEAR CHAMP DOES FUCK HE WANTS.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*












THE PERSON WHO REALLY RUNS THIS SHIT 





ALL HAIL LORD LOBOV


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol...

The UFC could lose Khabib tomorrow and Dana wouldnt break a sweat. 

Have fun with those <100k numbers on Bellator PPV Khabib.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The GOAT has spoken. Tukhugov's ban to be lifted imminently.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

PPV numbers own Dana. He knows Conor vs Khabib 2 is the biggest draw in town.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Gang vs gang themed PPV would be cray cray. Heck book Lobov vs Conor next night on RAW for the control of SBG.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao
> 
> First of all Khabib was never once called a terrorist and nor was his religion mocked. Conor called him a backwards cunt which was probably a reference to him being from Dagestan. Nothing to do with his religion.


I can see how it can be interpreted that Conor mocked his religion, he called him a backwards cunt immediately after Khabib refused the whiskey like any other Muslim is expected to.

Just another note, I noticed Khabib had like 3m followers on IG before the fight build up and now has 11m after the fight. Don't know how that translates to PPV numbers but he's definitely more popular now. Especially amongst young Muslims, he has taken over Mo Salah's spot as the darling of Muslim social media. 



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Gang vs gang themed PPV would be cray cray. Heck book Lobov vs Conor next night on RAW for the control of SBG.


A PPV of Dagestanis vs SBG guys would be amazingggg. Gang shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



TheJack said:


> lol...
> 
> The UFC could lose Khabib tomorrow and Dana wouldnt break a sweat.
> 
> Have fun with those <100k numbers on Bellator PPV Khabib.


yea thats why he said khabib won't be stripped


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Spoiler: My thoughts on Kabob threatening to quit.....












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050086868535017473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050140790658408451

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050188336306913280


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

If Holly outwrestled Megan, what is Cat gonna do lmao


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



> "I would not have accepted a rematch against Stipe Miocic, he's too good under these circumstances," Cormier said. "I'm not saying Derrick isn't good, but Stipe is capable of beating me in different ways. He does different things well. I think in this fight, Derrick has to knock me out to win.


http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...s-left?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true



> That's when Lewis brought up Stipe -- the guy Cormier beat for the heavyweight title back in July -- and told us he was confused as to why Stipe didn't get a rematch with D.C. first.
> 
> "I believe that Stipe really deserved the shot since he was the champion for a while ... I don't know why they gave it to me before they gave it to Stipe."


http://www.tmz.com/2018/10/10/derrick-lewis-ufc-daniel-cormier-stipe-miocic-ufc-230/

DC's and Lewis' blatant racism can't be tolerated. Clearly they hate black guys by giving Stipe so much respect - especially DC, by admitting that Stipe is a nightmare match up who can beat him in many different ways.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> If Holly outwrestled Megan, what is Cat gonna do lmao


I don't know if it would be the wrestling blowout that it appears on paper. Cat hasn't been the same since her nervous system got cracked by Nunes. *check her JRE episode for more details* I'd love to see the fight, I want both back in the cage. Can Cat keep momentum or will Meg course correct after her underwhelming debut.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

An interesting article that I came across today. What really came out to me in the end was that the UFC suddenly has so many complex characters they can work with while WWE, the original masters of this craft, today have none of that.

https://www.theringer.com/2018/10/11/17961836/ufc-wwe-mcgregor-khabib-lesnar-jones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Y'all concerning yourselves over the outcome of the fight when I am just looking forward to seeing their sweaty bodies rub against each other :trips5


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

LOL! Who are all of these people pouring money on Derrick Lewis?! DC opened as a -800 favorite, and is down to just a -600 favorite already. All those casuals who tuned into UFC 229 must have been swayed by Derrick's post fight interview (which was definitely entertaining, but it won't win him a fight against DC.)

I'm hoping DC's price goes down even further. There's potential to make a ton of money on DC here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



The Phenom. said:


> Anyone see what Nate Diaz just tweeted?
> 
> _*Nathan Diaz‏Verified account @NateDiaz209 58m58 minutes ago
> More
> ...



It probably means that Nate smoked the wrong batch of chronic.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



DC said:


> Y'all concerning yourselves over the outcome of the fight when I am just looking forward to seeing their sweaty bodies rub against each other :trips5


RESPEK WAHMYN!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...s-left?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true



While I appreciate DC's honestly, that's not really a good look. The guy is basically admitting that he purposely took the easier fight just to stay on the safe side lol



Not that I blame him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> While I appreciate DC's honestly, that's not really a good look. The guy is basically admitting that he purposely took the easier fight just to stay on the safe side lol.


Isn't that what GSP did by fighting Bisping and not Woodley?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Isn't that what GSP did by fighting Bisping and not Woodley?


Probably, but did GSP_ actually_ admit to it?



:draper2



If anything, it was Bisbing himself that "admitted it" for him lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Isn't that what GSP did by fighting Bisping and not Woodley?


No. GSP wasn't an active Welterweight nor has he shown much interest or desire in returning to that weight class. I don't understand why fans or media don't seem to acknowledge this.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



DC said:


> No. GSP wasn't an active Welterweight nor has he shown much interest or desire in returning to that weight class. I don't understand why fans or media don't seem to acknowledge this.



That might be the point though;



GSP having no interest in WW _because_ of the level of competition.



I'm not saying that he legitimately ducked Woodley. I can see it from the other side where George looked at the Bisbing fight as being more marketable, and an opportunity to become champion in a different division.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Isn't that what GSP did by fighting Bisping and not Woodley?


GSP Moved UP a weight class and came back after 4 years off, I don't think any fight was easy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> That might be the point though;
> 
> GSP having no interest in WW _because_ of the level of competition.
> 
> I'm not saying that he legitimately ducked Woodley. I can see it from the other side where George looked at the Bisbing fight as being more marketable, and an opportunity to become champion in a different division.


It's so silly though, GSP dominated that division for years and went through a murders row of contenders. Why is there this instance that GSP must come back to that division to fight Woodley? He's already carved out his legacy there and wants to challenge himself in different weight classes in exciting fights. He's 37 for Christ sakes, it's not like he's still in his prime.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Conor and Khabib both temporarily suspended beginning October 15th. 
Official hearing will take place on October 24th on whether they should be indefinitely suspended pending their investigations per NAC executive director Bob Bennett.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



DC said:


> It's so silly though, GSP dominated that division for years and went through a murders row of contenders. Why is there this instance that GSP must come back to that division to fight Woodley? He's already carved out his legacy there and wants to challenge himself in different weight classes in exciting fights. He's 37 for Christ sakes, it's not like he's still in his prime.



I understand that side of it.



Like Kaiden said; going up in weight and changing division is a challenge in and of itself for a guy that's 37. Some can argue that it's even more taxing and risky. There's an argument that could be made about him being better off sticking to what felt familiar. 



But, the running perception by many is that Bisbing was a fluke champion with a successful defense against a guy that was well past his prime and got a sympathy shot. It's easy to see why people assumed that GSP was playing easier pickings, even if it's unfair and even if I don't necessarily think it myself.



Anyway, George's gamble paid off. Likely made more money than he would;ve made against the guy that put the crowd to sleep in his last title fight up until that point (Woodley). No one will ever accuse him of being stupid.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> While I appreciate DC's honestly, that's not really a good look. The guy is basically admitting that he purposely took the easier fight just to stay on the safe side lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I blame him.


It was pretty obvious that's why he took the fight. I was telling everyone yesterday that he won't ever entertain a rematch with Stipe, because that's a hard fight for him. Lewis poses almost a non existent level of risk.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> It was pretty obvious that's why he took the fight. I was telling everyone yesterday that he won't ever entertain a rematch with Stipe, because that's a hard fight for him. Lewis poses almost a non existent level of risk.



Sure, but it's interesting to see him flat out admit to it. 





As for Lewis; 


Eh, I wouldn't ever call a top-ranked HW with massive KO power and a 21-5 record an "almost non-existent threat". That's pushing it a tad. DC can realistically get caught in the 1st or 2nd round before Lewis' gas tank empties out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don't see what's so surprising? It's not like he ACTIVELY went out of his way to call him out. UFC offered him the fight, probs a lot of money as well to save that MSG card. It's low risk *sort of but high rewards


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> I don't see what's so surprising? It's not like he ACTIVELY went out of his way to call him out. UFC offered him the fight, probs a lot of money as well to save that MSG card. It's low risk *sort of but high rewards



If the UFC offered him the same deal to face Stipe he wouldn't have taken it. That's exactly what he said.



It's whatever. I didn't intend to make _that_ big a deal of it, I just found it interesting that he'd flat out admit to purposely taking an easier fight to stay on the safe side. Some people will see this as weakness. On the flip side, the guy is honest (to a fault?) and can't be accused of _not _being an active champion. So there's that. Again, I don't blame him for wanting what he and @charsetutf; feels is a tune-up fight, and for wanting a big payday before Brock.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don't even think he needs a tune up fight for Brock, though. Brock should actually be an even easier fight for him. DC wins both fights in the 1st.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> But, the running perception by many is that Bisbing was a fluke champion with a successful defense against a guy that was well past his prime and got a sympathy shot. It's easy to see why people assumed that GSP was playing easier pickings, even if it's unfair and even if I don't necessarily think it myself.


He was a fluke champion. And did everything he could to NOT face real competition. It's not unfair, GSP took the easy road. Even fellow fighters called him out on it by talking down Bisping as a fighter in the lead up and aftermath. Bisping was a fluke champion with a bullshit hollow reign and got exposed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050325063747006464
Pretty incredible


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Not nearly as big as KSI vs Logan Paul :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Even if your being sarcastic (I really hope so haha) I think this blew anything that's ever been done out of the water (besides May/Mac and May/Pac),


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA/commen...2fcf19483a&utm_source=embedly&utm_term=9nhpy9

^ poor Lobov.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Yeah it blew many boxing classic in terms of buyrates and I'm positive it will eclipse Tyson/Holyfield II. KSI and Logan did get 5 mil buys, although the PPV only generated 50 mil revenue. Still it's a ridiculous number for what basically a bout between two clowns.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Yea cause it was like 10 bucks lol. which basically means 7 of those buys equtes to one Conor/Khabib buy


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> He was a fluke champion. And did everything he could to NOT face real competition. It's not unfair, GSP took the easy road. Even fellow fighters called him out on it by talking down Bisping as a fighter in the lead up and aftermath. Bisping was a fluke champion with a bullshit hollow reign and got exposed.


I still give GSP credit for winning the MW belt considering how long he'd been away, but yeah, it was a very opportune time to attempt it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jon Jones vs. Alexander Gustafsson 2 is on / UFC 232

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo1vkGtlxPo/?taken-by=ufc


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Is it for interim or official belt?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

MANDELL NALLO WITH A BRUTAL KNEE!

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What other matches are worth checking out for tomorrow's Bellator card?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Both guys were great for what they brought, but damn if Baby Slice doesn't work on his cardio then this will be his ceiling.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wow did not know there was back to back Bellator events


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Roy gets KO'ED and MY GOD WAS IT A KO!

And Bader dominating his way to the finals. The crowd was put to sleep and Matt looked like an amateur in there.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Ace said:


> What other matches are worth checking out for tomorrow's Bellator card?


Chael P Sonnen puts his undefeated streak on the line against some guy named Fedor.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050981960317685760


charsetutf said:


> Chael P Sonnen puts his undefeated streak on the line against some guy named Fedor.


 Other than that?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Last night I dreamt about Lewis connecting that big hook at the third round. Crazy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*












Someone else made this, personally don't think Conor is suited for 165 at all. He's a good 155'er, Add James Vick and Paul Felder in there too. 


I think Colby vs Khabib would be super interesting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That's a nice base for 165-ers but why is Conor there? Sure he's elite at 145, but add weight and he becomes a 50/50 fighter. I guess if they wanted an instant "superfight" then I guess UFC will give him another undeserved title shot.

Why does Dana seem so against a 165 division? Just change the scale forr Welterweight to 175. I'm sure Tyron wouldn't mind and then fighters would be healthier with less of a cut between classes. He keeps opening his mouth and talking about boxing, but no one is saying or implying that we have 4 pounds per weight class. 25, 35, 45, 55, 65, 75, 85, 95, 205 and 265, that's a whole 2 new belts created in UFC and balances the scales out.

Jughead Dana also bitched about guys "not being good enough" to win a belt at 170 or 155 would just go to 165 to try and win a title. Well correct me if I'm wrong Dana but isn't that why WEIGHT CLASSES EXIST IN THE FIRST PLACE! Mighty Mouse is to small for 135 so he fights at 125. RDA started to feel the cut to 155 but is still a little small for 170 despite being 3-1, maybe 165 would be the perfect fit. Yoel is starting to kill himself making 185 at 40, maybe 195 would really open things up for guys like him. Or even a Paulo Costa when he inevitably evolves into pure muscle.

His thickheadedness really drives me up a wall sometimes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Tomorrow night Chael Sonnen will have fought Anderson Silva, Jon Jones and Fedor Emelianenko, that's kinda crazy when you think about it. Outside those three he's also fought the likes of Rampage, Wanderlei Silva, Shogun, Rashad Evans, Bisping, Tito Ortiz, Demian Maia, Babalu, Forrest Griffin and many more, he's had quite the remarkable career. 

It'll be really surreal if I witness Chael having his hand raised against Fedor.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

50 Cent is offering to pay Khabib 2 million in cash to sign with Bellator.



This story is getting weirder by the day.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

As the brawl was taking place, pretty much everyone thought that Conor would be the victim and save his face and Khabib would be the most hated man in the world. But as the time passed and now after a week, pretty much every media person changed their tune. Khabib was right when he said in three days you all will love me, lol. Loving it.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

How is Khabib the victim?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Didnt expect Bader to make it look THAT easy. Hes probably top 5 quality at both LHW and HW right now. I think Fedor would be the more interesting challenge in the finals because his sub game is better, but either way Bader should be the heavy favourite. 

Kharitanov looked so much sharper than the last time I saw him. At his peak hes got some of the best boxing of any MMA HW ever.



KYRA BATARA said:


> 50 Cent is offering to pay Khabib 2 million in cash to sign with Bellator.


Seems farfetched but they should definitely pursue it if its at all possible. It'd be a great move for them.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I mean there's Chandler and Henderson, but it's not like they're a draw and Khabib isn't a tested draw either since his match with Al only generated 300k ppv buys.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Dunno if I missed it in the thread but 50 Cent offered Khabib $2 mil to fight or Bellator


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Big if true: https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/10...jon-jones-or-brock-lesnar-after-derrick-lewis

A lot of respect to DC if he does end up choosing Jones over Lesnar. I'd love to see a 3rd fight between the two. 

Jones would, of course, win.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/k...e-in-the-eye-i-knew-that-i-broke-him.3848565/

_*I had a camp consisting of 20 people with me (for the Iaquinta fight). We have rented our own bus go get to practice and back. You know what's interesting? UFC told me that day that I must ride alone for the media day. So I didn't go with my team, I went with all the fighters from the "red corner". I had with me two people, one of my guys and my manager. (22:28 Khabib points to the footage) Look at this carefully, the bus is going out and all of a sudden it stops and backs up. Why? We were almost out. Now you see that the crowd is running at us. What is the bus driver doing? He is suppose to just get out of here, but he stops and goes back*.

I have many questions about that whole situation. I don't know if UFC planned this or not. So they started attacking the bus from all sides, there were about 20 of them. And there were about 10 guards from UFC and most of them are going after Conor. *I'm about 70% certain that it was all planned by the UFC. *I wanted to get out, this is confirmed by all the fighters that were on the bus. This whole incident lasted about 1,5 - 2 minutes. 

This incident leaves me with a lot of questions.

I would like to point another thing out. In the 2013 me and him we texted each other. I even still have this conversation, we communicated normally. So when this all happened, if he would have wanted to find me, why didn't he text me? He could have told me, hey you stepped over the line and we need to sort some thing out. Well now you flew out here, why do you come to brawl with cameras.* He actually came with his own cameras. **He has a whole PR-team that follows him around and films him*. 

Another thing is that his was at the Barkleys center, it is huge, it's a 20 000 people arena.* How could they have known where we were at that time? That's the first question. The second question is who let them inside the arena, when 20-30 angry people walk inside the arena The UFC staff should have stopped them, since Conor didn't have any business being at that Media-Day event. What are they doing here? Who are they looking for? *Nobody know. UFC staff just escorts them through a bunch of corridors straight to out bus. You know, many people think I'm dumb because I'm an athlete, but I am also educated and my brain functions well. During my 15 years in fighting I haven't taken to many punches. So my brain functions well and I'm able to think for my self. _


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Someone else made this, personally don't think Conor is suited for 165 at all. He's a good 155'er, Add James Vick and Paul Felder in there too.
> 
> 
> I think Colby vs Khabib would be super interesting


No sense to include GSP because he's not fighting and if he comes back it's not for long

No sense in including Conor, Khabib, or Nate as who's to say when they fight again. 

What reason is there for Colby to be assumed in this class? He's not exactly a small welterweight.

RDA, Lee, and Ferguson are good, but folk like Masvidal while fun aren't the type you build a new supposedly stacked division around 




Stormbringer said:


> That's a nice base for 165-ers but why is Conor there? Sure he's elite at 145, but add weight and he becomes a 50/50 fighter. I guess if they wanted an instant "superfight" then I guess UFC will give him another undeserved title shot.
> 
> Why does Dana seem so against a 165 division? Just change the scale forr Welterweight to 175. I'm sure Tyron wouldn't mind and then fighters would be healthier with less of a cut between classes. He keeps opening his mouth and talking about boxing, but no one is saying or implying that we have 4 pounds per weight class. 25, 35, 45, 55, 65, 75, 85, 95, 205 and 265, that's a whole 2 new belts created in UFC and balances the scales out.
> 
> ...


Honestly there's no reason for 165. In actuality you only have a hand full of people that are too big for LW but too small for WW. With a 165 class you only have a handful of actual elite or top tier fighters. You got potentially Khabib, RDA, and as good you got Kevin Lee. The rest of that division is full of guys on the decline bottom 10-15 guys like Cowboy Cerrone and Olivera, Jorge Masvidal, Gunnar Nelson, and Michael Chiesa. That's not that exciting of a division.

To me I look at how shitty the introduction of Flyweight for the women went and that was a division that seemed like a no brainier to bridge between 115 and 135, yet look at how that's gone. You got a title shot between two women who ultimately got shut out of the title picture at 115 and 135 and after them a bunch of no names. Until more LWs start missing weight I don't see the rush for a 165 class


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> No sense to include GSP because he's not fighting and if he comes back it's not for long
> 
> No sense in including Conor, Khabib, or Nate as who's to say when they fight again.
> 
> ...


Wtf you talking about, the whole point of the pic was hypothetical who could compete, given the fucking weight class isn't even official. 






And you think Colby is a big welterweight? lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

When you glance through, albeit they weren't all in their best run, the raw name value that Chael has fought is pretty crazy. 

Must say btw, even against a heavily diminished Fedor, I don't think this is a good matchup for Chael and I'll take Fedor tonight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

hoping and praying Fedor wins tonight. I don't want to live in a world where Chael Sonnen holds a win over Fedor.

Bellator on the tablet, PFL on the laptop, discussing both on message boards on my desktop. Going to be a good night of fights.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



> Lewis himself is coming in on short notice as well, having just competed at UFC 229 last weekend, where, after staging a Comeback of the Year knockout, Lewis admitted his cardio wasn’t good enough for a title fight. Cormier seems to agree, admitting that part of what was appealing about the offer from the UFC was the opponent they had in mind. Had the UFC wanted him to fight former champions Stipe Miocic or Jon Jones, Cormier would have balked at accepting such a fight on a few week’s notice. Lewis, however, is another, more beatable animal.
> 
> “I would not have accepted a rematch against Stipe Miocic on short notice, he’s too good under these circumstances,” Cormier said. “I’m not saying Derrick isn’t good, but Stipe is capable of beating me in different ways. He does different things well. I think in this fight, Derrick has to knock me out to win.


pussy. fuck Lewis. fuck Jones. give Stipe the rematch he deserves.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Schwartzxz said:


> pussy. fuck Lewis. fuck Jones. give Stipe the rematch he deserves.


What is with people thinking that Stipe deserves a title rematch? He wasnt on a GSP, Silva, DJ, Ronda, Joanna or Jones run. He got crushed in under 5 minutes.

"But b-b-but, but he broke da rekord!" A whole 3 fights? So what? He beat clean Overeem (the most ko'd heavy in history) and hype job Francis. I'll give him JDS and Werdum, but he's not something special or deserving of a rematch.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> What is with people thinking that Stipe deserves a title rematch? He wasnt on a GSP, Silva, DJ, Ronda, Joanna or Jones run. He got crushed in under 5 minutes.
> 
> "But b-b-but, but he broke da rekord!" A whole 3 fights? So what? He beat clean Overeem (the most ko'd heavy in history) and hype job Francis. I'll give him JDS and Werdum, but he's not something special or deserving of a rematch.


Derrick Lewis and DC disagree with you.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> What is with people thinking that Stipe deserves a title rematch? He wasnt on a GSP, Silva, DJ, Ronda, Joanna or Jones run. He got crushed in under 5 minutes.
> 
> "But b-b-but, but he broke da rekord!" A whole 3 fights? So what? He beat clean Overeem (the most ko'd heavy in history) and hype job Francis. I'll give him JDS and Werdum, but he's not something special or deserving of a rematch.


That's a bit harsh, the fact that no one ever had more than 3 defences in the history of the oldest division in the UFC is really impressive.


My issue with Stipe was never in the octagon, it is the fact that he has openly stated he doesn't give a shit about promoting fights or fame, yet complains about the concequences. You can see him realising this as he speaking up more and more now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> That's a bit harsh, the fact that no one ever had more than 3 defences in the history of the oldest division in the UFC is really impressive.
> 
> My issue with Stipe was never in the octagon, it is the fact that he has openly stated he doesn't give a shit about promoting fights or fame, yet complains about the concequences. You can see him realising this as he speaking up more and more now


I can understand the fact that he broke the record, but to pretend that it was a one of a kind, legendary run was so dumb. It really wasn't anything special. And for some reason people started forcing him into the GOAT conversation. It was so damned annoying seeing people put him in the same conversation as Fedor. "Oh, Stipe has 3 consecutive defenses, the same as Fedor in Pride. He's on the same level." Then he gets slept and some people who went all in on Stipe think he's deserving of a title shot. Like I said Stipe is in the class with Cody not Silva/GSP.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I agree re/Miocic. It's not that he is great, it's that for the most part everybody else sucked hard or was okay. I think it's ridiculous to hand him an immediate rematch. 

In fact IIRC Weidman was on the exact same streak after beating Anderson Silva himself, and as soon as he got creamed by Rockhold it was back of the line for him. Rightly so.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> I agree re/Miocic. It's not that he is great, it's that for the most part everybody else sucked hard or was okay. I think it's ridiculous to hand him an immediate rematch.
> 
> In fact IIRC Weidman was on the exact same streak after beating Anderson Silva himself, and as soon as he got creamed by Rockhold it was back of the line for him. Rightly so.


Weidman was literally scheduled for an immediate rematch vs Rockhold until he got hurt, Bisping stepped in, and the rest is history.

The guy getting the HW title shot is one of those "ridiculous" people who thinks Stipe deserves the immediate rematch.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^Ahh oh yeah. But he shouldn't have, either.

Derrick Lewis is wrong too. It happens.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I can understand the fact that he broke the record, but to pretend that it was a one of a kind, legendary run was so dumb. It really wasn't anything special. And for some reason people started forcing him into the GOAT conversation. It was so damned annoying seeing people put him in the same conversation as Fedor. "Oh, Stipe has 3 consecutive defenses, the same as Fedor in Pride. He's on the same level." Then he gets slept and some people who went all in on Stipe think he's deserving of a title shot. Like I said Stipe is in the class with Cody not Silva/GSP.


Cody who? Cody No love? wtf?






And it's true. Weidman got an immediate rematch at UFC 199 but got injuired and the rest is history


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> ^Ahh oh yeah. But he shouldn't have, either.
> 
> Derrick Lewis is wrong too. It happens.


He can't be wrong. He's the guy stepping into the octagon. The mindset that another guy deserves it over him, especially when he's already so over matched in every facet of MMA, is not the mindset of a guy who deserves a title fight. This won't be a serious competitive contest.

I have no problem with this from a business perspective, since this is the safest fight for DC, and it's preferable to keep him untainted in the event of another Jon Jones fight, whereas a fight vs Stipe has a very high likelihood of resulting in a loss for DC. The Jon Jones fight will do much bigger business and will be much more intriguing for me as a fan.

But let's not mince words on why this fight was actually made.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^No, here's the thing. He can be wrong BUT that doesn't mean that this fight was made for any kind of meritocratic reason, or that it is (or pretends to be) in any way a serious competitive contest. The three aren't mutually exclusive whatsoever, see. Lewis not deserving the shot doesn't have to mean that it's an outrage Stipe isn't getting his title shot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Cody who? Cody No love? wtf?


I admit I was exaggerating putting him with Cody. But I stand by my position. Let's say he's in the class with Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

CHAEL VS FEDOR UP NEXT


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don't see how Fedor is supposed to win but I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Bendo going full retard with that post fight interview morality rant :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

MAIN EVENT TIME! And the GOAT is about to step into the cage and continue to cement his legacy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

FEDOR IN THE FINALS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

:mj2

If he could've survived, I saw Fedor getting tired.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What an accomplishment! Fedor becomes the first fighter to defeat Chael Sonnen. This kid has a bright future in this sport.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










Fun little scrap while it lasted.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael getting on Fedor's back and flipping over him to immediately get pummeled for doing something so stupid was a great moment.

Also kind of seemed like Fedor sucker punched him at the end. Like he kept telling Chael to get up and he would let him get up and then he hits basically while he's getting up at the end.

An extremely entertaining 5 minutes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sonnen was looking horrible in that opening minute, but showed some determination near the end. Ultimately, Fedor's power was too much for him.


Not a bad fight for the time that it lasted.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lol wtf Chael thinking doing that forward roll, he had a good position


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Why did Chael give up the back tho?!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Lol wtf Chael thinking doing that forward roll, he had a good position



Yeah that was a very strange decision to make. He definitely could've done more damage on his back before rolling off of it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fuck it let's go FEDOR in the finals 














I wish UFC did grand prix


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Joe Rogan was right, with discipline Fedor could have been a 205-er.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm just going to throw this out there, but at least 50% of Chael's fights in Bellator have looked fixed as fuck.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Rear naked choke? That's why you rolled off? Wow what a bad call. His arm wasn't even in a position to execute it correctly.


Anyway, fighters make mistakes in the heat of the moment. Can't really blame him. Fedor is one tough MFer to keep on the ground for very long.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there, but at least 50% of Chael's fights in Bellator have looked fixed as fuck.


Only the losses though. Everyone said the Tito fight was rigged. I remember we got into a bit of a back and forth when the fight went down.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

There's absolutely nothing about the flow of that fight that looked like an actual MMA competition. This isn't a shot at Bellator either, since I've never felt this way about any of their other fights. It could just be Chael taking a dive on his own for profit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

thank god Fedor won. I didn't want to live in a world where Chael Sonnen held a win over Fedor.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Anyone who thinks a major MMA fight could be rigged should hit up Jimmy Smith. It’s not like in boxing where an individual would be punished for diving, commissions would stop regulating Bellator events if it was found that a rigged fight took place.

It was pretty clear that once Sonnen felt that HW power he was in full panic mode. Guys never been hit that hard.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Yeah, no clue how anyone would think that this was rigged.



Tin-foil hats must be strapped on too tight.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

There's really no debate to be had here. Under no circumstance was that a legitimate fight, and nor was the Tito fight. Anyone who has any knowledge of the sport can quite clearly see that. It's no surprise that you had multiple MMA fighters and analysts who said the same thing about the Tito fight.

I'm certain that it's not Bellator fixing fights though. If it was, it would be evident in their other fights, which has never been the case.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> There's really no debate to be had here. Under no circumstance was that a legitimate fight, and nor was the Tito fight. Anyone who has any knowledge of the sport can quite clearly see that. It's no surprise that you had multiple MMA fighters and analysts who said the same thing about the Tito fight.
> 
> I'm certain that it's not Bellator fixing fights though. If it was, it would be evident in their other fights, which has never been the case.



Chael lost via a neck crank under the pressure of a strong dude. It's entirely possible that he caved in. It wouldn't have been the first time that he gave up under similar circumstances. These guys are pros, you'd _think_ that they'd understand how to simulate a proper RNC if the fight was _actually_ fixed...


And no shit Bellator wouldn't be in on it. Too much on the line, and I don't see why they'd have their one-off guy embarrass their longterm guy like that. Makes zero sense.


As for tonight's fight. You're delusional if you came to a 100% conclusion that this fight was fixed. There's no compelling evidence for this theory whatsoever, except for that weird roll off Fedor's back which could've easily have been a miscalculation in the heat of the moment.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael P Sonnen. The P stands for PRIDE.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Happy day as the undisputed GOAT of the sport won via sheer legendary power.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> There's really no debate to be had here. Under no circumstance was that a legitimate fight, and nor was the Tito fight. *Anyone who has any knowledge of the sport can quite clearly see that.* It's no surprise that you had multiple MMA fighters and analysts who said the same thing about the Tito fight.
> 
> I'm certain that it's not Bellator fixing fights though. If it was, it would be evident in their other fights, which has never been the case.



haha of course of course


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael got rocked from the very beginning :lol good shit


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Glad Fedor won but ive gotta be honest, I thought the fight potentially looked a bit "off" as I was watching too. It might just be the shock of Fedor actually winning fights in 2018 making me paranoid, I dunno. 

If it was, they will have a hard time faking the finals.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> There's really no debate to be had here. Under no circumstance was that a legitimate fight, and nor was the Tito fight. *Anyone who has any knowledge of the sport can quite clearly see that.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Seeing some gifs from the fight and some slo mo footage and yeah, i'm convinced its legit now.











Guess it was just a sloppy fight between two washed up old geezers, which made it look clumsy and weird.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I think Sonnen was getting hit too much for that to be not be a real fight. 

Willing to believe his fight with Tito was a work though.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Waiting for Chael to drop a new video on his youtube channel


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael's head coach for his past training camp revealed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Something is definitely up with this shit. Check from 7:30 onwards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LON2-09IruA&t=444s


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

BREAKING NEWS: IOC awards Chael Sonnen a gold medal in 'men's individual 10m platform' for his flawless performance in main event of Bellator 208.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn what's with the fixed fight conspiracy. I guess I need to look into it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> Damn what's with the fixed fight conspiracy. I guess I need to look into it.



Word on the street is that Fedor Emelianenko is a Reptilian shapeshifter that takes sparring tips from fractal elves.


I'd look into that one too. Seems very concerning. (might also explain the sweater)


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^ somebody escort this MMA expert out of our filthy hole gents. the guy apparently knows his MMA. he has been right ever since he appeared in the scene. He preached and taught us fools how picking Woodley over Till was wrong and how Till would win. He was right. He said Conor would slept Khabib and guess what? he was right. I mean enough with this. we don't deserve this shit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Four and a half judo lessons when I was like ten that would have been a full five lessons if that bigger boy hadn't really hurt me quite bad halfway through the last one. Also spent several minutes observing some students of a Muay Thai class warming up during my teens and watched close to a couple of dirty boxing videos on Youtube during my early 20s.

You want to talk MMA? You talk to me.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Dominick Cruz - Luke Thomas - Joe Rogan - charsetutf


If that was the new MMA Beat panel I'd be in heaven. :sodone


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Rogan needs to get on that fight companion with Eddie ASAP


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> ^ somebody escort this MMA expert out of our filthy hole gents. the guy apparently knows his MMA. he has been right ever since he appeared in the scene. He preached and taught us fools how picking Woodley over Till was wrong and how Till would win. He was right. He said Conor would slept Khabib and guess what? he was right. I mean enough with this. we don't deserve this shit.


It's true. It's hard being the only knowledgeable & intelligent person in this thread. It's a heavy burden to carry always being right about literally everything.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol



> With Leonard Ellerbe, the CEO of Mayweather's promotion company, in earshot, Khabib called out the retired 41-year-old. "Hey let's go Floyd, we have to fight now," he said.
> 
> "50 and 0 versus 27 and 0, two guys that never lose. Let's got, why not? Because in the jungle only one king, only one king. Of course I am the king. *Because he (Mayweather) cannot drop McGregor, but I drop him easily."*
> 
> In response, Eberle suggested that there is potential to arrange the fight, saying: "You'll get some of that work baby."


https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...er-watch-boxing-ufc-latest-news-a8583376.html


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ignore this troll lads.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Khabib need to sit his mountain ass down. He's being takabbur and should recites Ar-Rahman every noon and pay zakat to the poor instead of showing his arrogancy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



> Artem Lobov is still scheduled to compete on the Oct. 27 UFC Moncton card despite the fact that his original opponent Zubaira Tukhugov was recently removed from the event due to his involvement in the post-UFC 229 melee last weekend in Las Vegas. Lobov's new opponent hasn't been signed yet, however, sources told ESPN that veteran Michael Johnson is the current frontrunner to face the SBG Ireland fighter in two weeks.



Michael Johnson is the king of losing fights he should be winning... but even this I can't see him losing


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

even with being Conor's boy, it is amazing to me how many UFC fights Artem is getting.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ronda Rousey criticizes Conor McGregor: 'Don't have to get arrested' to promote fights


> Ronda Rousey criticized Conor McGregor in a recent interview with TMZ Sports, saying the controversial UFC fighter – whom she later referred to as a “friend” – crossed the line to promote his showdown with Khabib Nurmagomedov.
> 
> Rousey, a former UFC champion and current WWE wrestler, was asked about the possibility of a rematch. Instead, she wanted to talk about McGregor’s vicious attack on a bus carrying UFC fighters in April, a despicable act of violence for which he was arrested.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.yahoo.com/sports/ronda-...nt-get-arrested-promote-fights-183828575.html


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RKing85 said:


> even with being Conor's boy, it is amazing to me how many UFC fights Artem is getting.


God only made one thing perfect, and that's Artem Lobov


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wow, Khabib / Floyd is actually a thing that both fighters are clamoring for now.



I wouldn't expect this to get passed taunting on twitter, but you never fucking know with Floyd. It kinda gives the state of Boxing a bad look if their biggest star continuously challenges MMA fighters. That, and it also gives Floyd a bad look for fighting dudes outside of their element to beef up his record. It would be great for Khabib's bank account, though. I'd be thrilled for him if he got the fight.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

MayKhab hype gaining steam. https://youtu.be/xK6ipkDJoAQ?t=358

Seems like it would be right up Floyd's alley. Easy work for a ton of money. It would obviously be a boxing match, and not an MMA fight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> It would obviously be a boxing match, and not an MMA fight.



NO SHIT


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> NO SHIT


Ali was on TMZ trying to get Floyd to jump into the octagon. That sweet summer child.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> It kinda gives the state of Boxing a bad look if their biggest star continuously challenges MMA fighters. That, and it also gives Floyd a bad look for fighting dudes outside of their element to beef up his record.


Dude is 41, semi retired and already solidified his legacy as one of all time greats. He can fight for fun and big paydays at this point, theres no pressure on him to prove himself anymore.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Dude is 41, semi retired and already solidified his legacy as one of all time greats. He can fight for fun and big paydays at this point, theres no pressure on him to prove himself anymore.



Yeah but that doesn't exempt him of judgment / criticism. The reality is that he'd be fighting guys that are 0-0 in the world of Boxing. That's carny-level shit right there, and his wins are being added to his record.


That's not to take away from his legacy prior to this, or whether or not he's in his right. I more than understand it from a business perspective.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

How would they even be able to sell this fight? With McGregor, at least you had plenty of highlight videos of his striking and KO/TKOs. With Khabib, you mostly just have that knockdown of McGregor, and maybe a couple of other highlights, as far as his stand up is concerned. All the casuals who tuned in to UFC 229 already know that he's just a GnP guy.

Tough sell.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Uh that could be the main selling point, a guy who is average at striking tries to take on the best boxer in the world.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The sell is the undefeated records.


There's enough highlight reel of Khabib looking good on standup to smoke & mirror him as a threat. Lots of people would see through it, but they can make it seem like Khabib has a chance. Dropping McGregor is _obviously_ the key piece that they need for marketing purposes.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> Uh that could be the main selling point, a guy who is average at striking tries to take on the best boxer in the world.


It's Floyd, so it's guaranteed to do at least 1.5 million. But he could do much bigger numbers against Pacquiao, and although it would be a more difficult fight, I believe he could still handle him fairly easily.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> It's Floyd, so it's guaranteed to do at least 1.5 million. But he could do much bigger numbers against Pacquiao, and although it would be a more difficult fight, I believe he could still handle him fairly easily.


I'm pretty optimistic it will do more than that, probably around 2 mils since Khabib gained a lot of popularity especially in muslim countries. Like Kyra said, undefeated vs undefeated, could Khabib the best grappler/mma fighter in the world beat Floyd at his own game and all that stuff.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> I'm pretty optimistic it will do more than that, probably around 2 mils since Khabib gained a lot of popularity especially in muslim countries. Like Kyra said, undefeated vs undefeated, *could Khabib the best grappler/mma fighter in the world beat Floyd at his own game* and all that stuff.


That would be the absolute worst approach. Highlighting Khabib's grappling will do nothing when trying to promote a boxing match. It has to be built on around the fact that he was able to drop McGregor, but Floyd couldn't do it in his own sport over the course of 30 minutes.

However, even the MayMac fight faced a ton of challenges in terms of getting finalized. In the end, the athletic commission signed off on it because they knew the absurd revenue it could bring in, and that Conor had some boxing training in his teens + was known for his striking in MMA. Neither of these are true of Khabib. Imagine Khabib having to stand for the entirety of the fight against a guy like Floyd. That could legitimately get ugly.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I never said the promo should highlights his GnP and wrasslin, you're projecting too much and missed my point.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah but that doesn't exempt him of judgment / criticism. The reality is that he'd be fighting guys that are 0-0 in the world of Boxing. That's carny-level shit right there, and his wins are being added to his record.


Course its carny shit, but the guy isnt even a real active fighter at this point anyway. Randy fought Toney, Sylvia fought Mercer, lots of MMA guys tried K1, it is what it is, I dont mind a freak show here and there. It doesnt effect boxing or MMA overall beyond getting them extra attention from casuals. The legit fights are still happening.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> The sell is the undefeated records.





PrettyLush said:


> undefeated vs undefeated,


Khabib losing a boxing match wouldn't affect his MMA record, just as Floyd losing an MMA fight would not affect his boxing record.

(I think, anyway, can @charsetutf ; just confirm that for me k thx)


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Ronda Rousey criticizes Conor McGregor: 'Don't have to get arrested' to promote fights
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/sports/ronda-...nt-get-arrested-promote-fights-183828575.html


At least Conor isn't going on Ellen trying to get people to feel sorry for himself.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Course its carny shit, but the guy isnt even a real active fighter at this point anyway. Randy fought Toney, Sylvia fought Mercer, lots of MMA guys tried K1, it is what it is, I dont mind a freak show here and there. It doesnt effect boxing or MMA overall beyond getting them extra attention from casuals. The legit fights are still happening.



The point of criticism only comes from the fact that it's beefing up his record, and the opponents that he's choosing are perceived to be easy targets. 


Of course, that's not really Mayweather's problem. He can do whatever the fuck he wants, and it makes sense if it's a lucrative business move.







Anark said:


> Khabib losing a boxing match wouldn't affect his MMA record, just as Floyd losing an MMA fight would not affect his boxing record.
> 
> (I think, anyway, can @charsetutf ; just confirm that for me k thx)



Yeah that's true. They'd be _on_ record as losing, but it would be on a seperate bracket.



Still, it's the idea that a long-standing undefeated fighter is facing another long-standing undefeated fighter from another sport. I'm guessing that this would add to some people's hype more than anything else, as meaningless as it may be when you break it all down. It's hard to sell / justify the fight simply on the premise that he beat Conor and became the darling of the hour, otherwise Nate Diaz would probably be all over that shit lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Dunno if this was mentioned already






6'8, 300+lbs bodybuilder/actor for those that dont know. I thought he was kidding around when he posted vids of him doing bag work and shadowboxing (and looking terrible in the process) but the mad bastard is really going through with this. Fair play for stepping up I guess, although I cant help but think hes probably had a lot of smoke blown up his ass and might get a nasty realisation unless KSW give him some VERY favourable match making. Unfortunately for them Sapp isnt taking dives now either.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stephen90 said:


> At least Conor isn't going on Ellen trying to get people to feel sorry for himself.


Conor is a gracious winner and loser. 

Ronda is neither 






















And pretty sure the Kahbib/Floyd thing is just a fucking joke guys


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> And pretty sure the Kahbib/Floyd thing is just a fucking joke guys



Probably, but then again not that many people took the Conor / Floyd fight seriously when it was first teased. :lol (I sure as hell wasn't)


But yeah, it's far less likely that a Khabib would land the fight than a Conor would.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...er-watch-boxing-ufc-latest-news-a8583376.html


Oh god...Khabib is losing it.

Losing all kinds of respect lately.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Look I'm not saying KSI would win or anything but the more combat experience he gets and the older Floyd gets the more competitive it would be. :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Logan Paul deserves to compete in the Octagon 1 million times than CM Punk ever did


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Look I'm not saying KSI would win or anything but the more combat experience he gets and the older Floyd gets the more competitive it would be. :shrug


KSI could sneak into Floyds room while hes on his death bed and he still wouldnt be able to land a punch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lmao. Logan vs. Sage would be huge tho.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> lmao. Logan vs. Sage would be huge tho.


Trump vs Biden would be huge bro. let's see it





How much ppv moeny you getting for logan/sage?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

dang trump/biden could generate 50 mil buys. just put the tagline 'once in a lifetime' and the rest is history. Also, Eddie just signed with ONE.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Best of luck to Eddie Alvarez, all the best


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Anyone know what and how serious Dustin Poirier's injury is?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Something to do with his hip, not sure how serious it is or when he can get back


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The GOAT clears up any confusion over the Bellator 208 main event.






He did not take a dive, or even lose the fight. We can all sleep easy now, knowing the GOAT is indeed still undefeated.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

@charsetutf;


How do you expect us to sleep easy knowing that Stanley Kubrick faked the moon landing??? and that David Hasselhoff is the Antichrist???


Real world problems yo. I can't even afford anymore tin-foil FFS


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> @charsetutf;
> 
> 
> How do you expect us to sleep easy knowing that Stanley Kubrick faked the moon landing and that David Hasselhoff is the Antichrist???
> ...


I have no idea why any of that fake nonsense would keep you up, therefore I'm afraid I can't be of any help.

I'm just glad to know that Chael is still undefeated.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Full Chael breakdown


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Full Chael breakdown


Chael Sonnen doesn't breakdown. He breaksup.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> I have no idea why any of that *fake nonsense* would keep you up, therefore I'm afraid I can't be of any help.
> 
> I'm just glad to know that Chael is still undefeated.



You're usually the best in the world at blowing the lid off of conspiracies. Very disappointed that your talents are starting to wane...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What is the fight you are most excited for the rest of the year? Cyborg vs Nunes is the one for me atm.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jones / Gus, without a doubt.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^ nice one. Year end card will be awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> What is the fight you are most excited for the rest of the year?









I'm fine with either outcome. Would love for Joanna to make history and cement herself as the Female GOAT. But if Shev wins I'll be happy she won gold that's she's been screwed out of multiple times.



Spoiler: Imagine Flyweight Gold Around Either Waist!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I'm fine with either outcome. Would love for Joanna to make history and cement herself as the Female GOAT. But if Shev wins I'll be happy she won gold that's she's been screwed out of multiple times.
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]



I don't really see her being considered the GOAT with back-to-back losses to Rose. She'll certainly step back into the conversation with a few more dominant wins under her belt, but she'll probably have to correct that blemish to make it undeniable.


The Shev fight should be great, though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I don't really see her being considered the GOAT with back-to-back losses to Rose. She'll certainly step back into the conversation with a few more dominant wins under her belt, but she'll probably have to correct that blemish to make it undeniable.


She's got a title defense record only beaten by the current GOAT, Ronda. Yeah she lost to Rose, but DC lost to Jones x2. Silva "lost" to Weidman x2. I don't think losing should disqualify you from GOAT talk. It's about resume more than anything. I agree she needs more wins to cement her legacy, but beating Shev-Fucking-Chenko at 125 will go a very long way with me in the GOAT talk.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> She's got a title defense record only beaten by the current GOAT, Ronda. Yeah she lost to Rose, but DC lost to Jones x2. Silva "lost" to Weidman x2. I don't think losing should disqualify you from GOAT talk. It's about resume more than anything. I agree she needs more wins to cement her legacy, but beating Shev-Fucking-Chenko at 125 will go a very long way with me in the GOAT talk.



The DC thing is a fair argument, but DC lost to the guy that is _actually_ considered the GOAT by many people. Rose isn't in the conversation yet for WMMA. DC looks better coming off of losses to Jones than Joanna coming off of losses to Rose (At least as of now. That can change if Rose goes on to have a long and dominant reign).


Silva losing to Weidman twice is a tough thing to gauge. His first loss was seen as a fluke because he was clowning off and got caught, then he broke his leg in the 2nd fight. Silva looked much worse in losing to Bisbing via a decision.


But yeah, beating Shev is a nice way to gain some momentum back. I'm actually of an opposite opinion than many when it comes to winning titles in different divisions. While it's gutsy for a fighter to test themselves at a different weight class (return to a weight class), there's also something to be said about the rosters stretching themselves thin as new divisions get created. You're essentially taking away from existing divisions to create new ones, so ascending the ranks becomes much easier. Joanna winning the Flyweight title is a nice accomplishment, but can you really use that to significantly strengthen the argument of her being GOAT given the context? I mean, Cyborg probably has a better claim to that title... statistically speaking. Nunes is probably tied to the hip with Joanna at this point, especially with her dominant win against Ronda (and she beat Shev twice). If Nunes beats Cyborg then she'll leapfrog Joanna in the eyes of many.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> But yeah, beating Shev is a nice way to gain some momentum back. I'm actually of an opposite opinion than many when it comes to winning titles in different divisions. While it's gutsy for a fighter to test themselves at a different weight class (return to a weight class), there's also something to be said about the rosters stretching themselves thin as new divisions get created. You're essentially taking away from existing divisions to create new ones, so ascending the ranks becomes much easier. Joanna winning the Flyweight title is a nice accomplishment, but can you really use that to significantly strengthen the argument of her being GOAT given the context? I mean, Cyborg at this point probably has a better claim to that title... statistically speaking. Nunes is probably tied to the hip with Joanna at this point, especially with her dominant win against Ronda (and she beat Shev twice). If Nunes beats Cyborg then she'll leapfrog Joanna in the eyes of many.


I can understand the idea of thin divisions, but this is Joanna and Shevchenko. Two elite level strikers going toe to toe in their natural weight class. I also understand there are others like Cyborg and Nunes are out there. But Cyborg hasn't been in UFC fighting "real" 145-ers, just 135-ers who gutsy, or stupid enough, to get on the scale. They're just 135-ers...

Nunes is a different beast. She's been great since Cat took her suffering out on her. But I hate to be the guy to say it but she beat Miesha (who was losing to Holly who was point boxing), Ronda (who was on the bench for a year with a foot out the door) and honestly....I think Shevchenko won the fight. Then she beats Rocky Penn (9-5 going in). That's not really too much to me. Not trying to be an ass like I said.

But when I look at Joanna it's different. Karolina, Claudia x2, Andrade and Valerie at 115 in their primes or close to it, is a better UFC record than those held by Nunes and Cyborg. Adding someone like Shevchenko to her list really puts it over the top. Like I said, I don't see this as a thin division issue, these are 2 elites meating in the middle at perfect health in their primes.

I don't want this to seem like I'm trying to tear down X and Y to make Z look better. I just see it a certain way. :shrug

I hold Ronda's record over both Cyborg and Nunes. :draper2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I just think that it'll take more than just a win against Shev to put her right back at the top after suffering back-to-back losses against Rose. It would probably require a combination of multiple key wins + Nunes _and_ Cyborg being knocked down a peg. One of them will get knocked down at 232, but you can also bet your ass that whoever wins that fight will be placed on a VERY high pedestal. If Cyborg or Nunes isn't considered the concensus GOAT now, then one of them very likely will after 232. Joanna probably doesn't need to get her win back against Rose if she builds a streak back up, but it would certainly help her cause.



I'm not going to touch the Ronda thing for too long. lol -- I can see an argument made in the _way_ that she quickly disposed of her opponents and for the amount of title defenses under her belt. Her run was certainly impressive up until someone figured out the blueprint. I think that she's a far better fighter than some people give her credit for these days. Many of her opponents I don't consider elite level prior to Holly, but she does hold some wins against a few excellent fighters.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I just found a non- Holocaust denier on Youtube










What the hell does this guy know about MMA. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> What is the fight you are most excited for the rest of the year? Cyborg vs Nunes is the one for me atm.


lmao no one said Ortega vs Hollway???




Assuming we get peak Max of course, this fight is so fucking good


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> no one said Ortega vs Hollway???
> 
> Assuming we get peak Max of course, this fight is so fucking good


I think you answered your own question really. Max is a medical asterisk right now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm still more excited about Jones / Gus II, even with a healthy Holloway. As great as the FW fight looks on paper.




The only thing that's going to suck is if we get the Jon Jones that showed up to fight OSP. He's going to be in serious shit if that happens.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I think you answered your own question really. Max is a medical asterisk right now.


Max is a generational talent. I absolutely hope he is back to full health.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

How can you not respect this guy as a businessman? He could make over half a billion dollars just boxing MMA fighters for zero risk. Maybe Nate Diaz can get added to the mix at some point.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> How can you not respect this guy as a businessman? He could make over half a billion dollars just boxing MMA fighters for zero risk. *Maybe Nate Diaz can get added to the mix at some point.*


Nate would actually be an interesting opponent, much more so than Khabib or even Conor. Gas tank, chin, height and reach in addition to having some of the better boxing you'll see in MMA. He'd still have virtually no chance but he'd very likely go the distance and make Floyd work a lot harder than Khabib could.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Nate would actually be an interesting opponent, much more so than Khabib or even Conor. Gas tank, chin, height and reach in addition to having some of the better boxing you'll see in MMA. He'd still have virtually no chance but he'd very likely go the distance and make Floyd work a lot harder than Khabib could.


Nate would be such an easy target. You're talking about the best defensive fighter in history against a guy that's relatively slow and clumsy in comparison. The reason that the Conor fight was so compelling (stylistically) is that Conor is excellent at creating space, reading you within that space and catching you when you make a mistake. He's a quick striker with insane precision, which is why some people were giving him a chance. Floyd would just dance around Nate for 12 rounds and land significant body shots. 


I'd pick Conor to beat Floyd over Nate, even today.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*









oh yea.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I understand that this is Chael being classic Chael, but it's funny how he suddenly changes his tune from - "Yeah I can't blame the ref for stopping the fight after seing myself curled up in a ball on the replay" - during his post-fight interview with Ariel.



lol



Sometimes it seems like he's trying hard to the world's most objective analyst while alternating to his character of old that conveniently spins facts, even if those two things juxtapose and contradict themselves. At some point he'll have to pick a road and stick with it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Remember when he was obessed with the 'secrets of the business'? lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Dreams do come true.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052677179597832192


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Why not just watch porn dude


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Why not just watch porn dude


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What the hell just happened? I think Blackbeard is looking forward to an intense fight between a veteran and a girl making her way up.

Then someone mentioned porn....


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> What the hell just happened? I think Blackbeard is looking forward to an intense fight between a veteran and a girl making her way up.
> 
> Then someone mentioned porn....



I think that it has something to do with the gif that the perennial peanut butter lover posted in response to the announcement.



You might have to LOOK INTO IT


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Rousey can beat Floyd guys.










#neverforget


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

At this point I wouldn't even be surprised if the Ronda / Floyd fight actually happened.


She's probably next in line after Khabib and the Conor rematch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That's a fight where i'd be rooting for Floyd :mj


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Daniel Cormier is scheduled for a WWE commentary tryout


> Daniel Cormier could end up in WWE after his MMA career is over.
> 
> During today’s media scrum to hype his upcoming fight at UFC 230, Cormier told reporters that he postponed his WWE commentary tryout in Orlando so he could train for his fight against Derrick Lewis. The fight is scheduled for November 3, 2018, at Madison Square Garden so I would presume that more news will get out after the fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053399355560910848




Nice


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cormier going to WWE as a commentator surely leads to all sorts of future fuckery..

Well up for that..


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053399355560910848




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK my life



:mj2



230 is cursed. On top of that there's a lot of uncertainty with the main event too. What a mess.


Wouldn't shock me if Joanna / Shev gets slotted on the card somehow, while they figure out a new co-main for 231. They can't just promote Souza vs Branch to co-main? Another possibility is finding Weidman a new opponent, but who? And would he even take it? Is Yoel available? QUESTIONS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Joanna said there wasn't enough time, why change it back now. 




I think this card will just be average compared to alst few year's.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The discrepancy between this and the first 2 MSG cards is staggering. 


There's some potential great fights on it, but very little draw. If the main event gets pulled then I can't even imagine what they'll do.


Imagine if they rebook Shev / Eubanks. :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Maybe Costa to jump in against Weidman? Not sure how much weight he'd need to cut though, dude is jacked.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053436595800395777

Great fight. Hope branch stays on though, will be really sucky for him


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053399355560910848
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumors are that Luke has broken a nail.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ha. The guy may look like a pretty boy. But he's a tough fucker.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

*Don't know if anyone watched the Quintet 3 from Vegas the other week on Fight Pass but that shit was great. Could be a bit stale at times but that Polaris/10th Planet match was fire. *


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*






lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Why is Russell Peters with Cody? haha


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cody :mj4


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Why is Russell Peters with Cody? haha


Because they're friends? Russel came to support Cody for UFC 227.



He's doing a show at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Because they're friends? Russel came to support Cody for UFC 227.
> 
> 
> 
> He's doing a show at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles tonight.


Well I didn't know they were friends obivously . But that make sense, just not two people woh I'd thought would hang out, if I didn't know they were friends prior


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Well I didn't know they were friends obivously . But that make sense, just not two people woh I'd thought would hang out, if I didn't know they were friends prior



I wasn't even putting the question mark in a sarcastic way. I'm only guessing that they're good friends based on Russel also showing up in an Embedded video with Cody during the 227 weekend 


But yeah, not the most predictable of friendships lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

ever since the world witnessed the BFF relationship of Rogan and Schaub, comedians and MMA fighters have become inseparable. Matt Serra with Jim Norton, Michael Bisping with Luis J Gomez and I'm sure I'm missing some other ones. Plus Joey Diaz as the big uncle of the family, lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ha. Now that you mentioned it, never noticed the trend before


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Daniel Cormier is scheduled for a WWE commentary tryout


That would actually be mint. I find Cormier charismatic and has a lively voice. If he truly likes the WWE...this could be great.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> lol.


Cody. :lol:

I honestly don't mind Cody (even after all that TJ crap)...but man I don't know where he goes from here. Calling out Pac surely isn't the way. I'd love to see him back in the octagon though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fight night this week then MSG next!!!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn, Volkan/Smith. *Damn*.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wouldn't it be so lovely if Cormier ended up on both desks. Or one currently and one later in life.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cormier deserves all the successes that comes his way!!!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I feel DC is way to talented for Lewis, that being said Lewis has a punchers chance and boy does he hit hard.

Real question who do you guys and girls got, nunes or cyborg?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Let's keep in mind that Lewis is taking his training seriously going into this fight. Before this he'd literally call it a day after a 25 min session.



I don't think that it will drastically improve his performance, but it might make him a bit sharper and more alert.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lm2 said:


> I feel DC is way to talented for Lewis, that being said Lewis has a punchers chance and boy does he hit hard.
> 
> Real question who do you guys and girls got, nunes or cyborg?


Cyborg clearly for me, but Nunes is a dog and it should be an amazing fight


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Huge news.



> UFC, ONE close to trade involving Demetrious Johnson, Ben Askren


http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...onship-close-finalizing-first-major-mma-trade


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Huge news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/...onship-close-finalizing-first-major-mma-trade


That is very large news.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Goodbye flyweight division.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This really doesn't make any sense to me. Say what you will about Mighty Mouse as an entertainer, the guy is a one of a kind talent in MMA. He can fight all night, any style, finish with a ko or sub, no drug problem, no arrest record, no attitude problem etc. Askren may be undefeated but it's outside of UFC and he's a very one dimensional fighter a lot of times. Wrestle Fuck comes to mind with Askren. I just don't see this as a fair trade. No one knows Askren and he's not the kind of guy you'll get any investment back with. At least Mighty Mouse has been a dominant UFC Champion for years.

This reeks of Will Brooks getting released from Bellator as the champion because the company wanted Chandler as champion but couldn't get the belt off Brooks in a fight.

If this goes through this could be a great leap in cross promotional fights being set up. I know that getting those contracts signed with be Hell a lot of times but the possibilities are very interesting. I hope that this works out for Mighty Mouse especially. He's more than earned a payday for his level of talent.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holy shit what a deal, and I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Casuals have no idea who Askren is, though hardcore fans have wanted to see him against UFC's best for ages. The UFC also have obvs long had a prob with DJ, not promoting him and not hyping his opponents etc. So maybe it is best for business from both sides.

Unless Askren gets murked in his first fight :mj4


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That probably goes to show how little faith the UFC has in it's Flyweight division. They never seemed to get fully behind DJ (I suppose because he wasn't a draw) and the loss on his record since moving down from BW takes away the biggest thing going for him from a marketing standpoint. It's unfortunate because he's such an elite-level fighter.


Ben Askren has so much momentum right now, and he'd be a ready guy to throw into the Welterweight mix. His upside is huge despite being 34, which for the UFC is likely worth the gamble at this point.



Very interesting trade indeed.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I take Askren over DJ any day of the week. With him you get potential match ups against guys like Colby, Woodley, Khabib, heck even GSP. With DJ we already know what we get or lack thereof.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I take Askren over DJ any day of the week. With him you get potential match ups against guys like Colby, Woodley, Khabib, heck even GSP. With DJ we already know what we get or lack thereof.



His first big opponent will probably be Darren Till. That would be a great fight.



EDIT: Oops, forgot that Till is now a MW... which is probably added incentive to add Askren on the WW roster.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055173647713873921
ayy lmao


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055173647713873921
> ayy lmao


Lol wtf who's taking the vid, how's he gonna do the man dirty like that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Who gives a fucking shit, it shows him cheating. Give the guy a medal.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Thoughts on DJ for ASKREN trade earlier today everybody? I'm rather pleased. I don't think DJ had anything left for the UFC - I don't know if I'm alone in saying this but even in losing the championship I think it looked like a guy DJ would beat 8 times out of 10. The rest of the division is not in his league, or are not yet developed as athletes (ie too inexperienced yet.)

Askren was going to become that annoying white horse (that's not the term, please someone tell me?) that would always be in the discussions for GOAT of a weight class without having fought in the UFC, somewhat like Fedor. I'm thrilled we're going to get to see that greatness put to use here. Super pumped for it.

Also, DJ gets to be emancipated from the shitty no-sponser uniform, which can only be good. Apparently he's really big in the video game community.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Raye said:


> Lol wtf who's taking the vid?


*Jon Jones is...*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055321438717018112

Thanks for always being a class act DJ!!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That's a sweet deal. They're gonna treat DJ like a king there.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ben Askren already generating more entertainment on his first day in the UFC than DJ has in his entire career.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055282496177352704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055438044092919809


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

charsetutf said:


> Ben Askren already generating more entertainment on his first day in the UFC than DJ has in his entire career.


You couldn't just post the tweets could ya? You had to tear down DJ too? Just couldn't resist could ya?

Just ask for your old name back. We all know the truth already.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> You couldn't just post the tweets could ya? You had to tear down DJ too? Just couldn't resist could ya?
> 
> Just ask for your old name back. We all know the truth already.


Stating facts about his persona is not tearing him down. The guy is one of the greatest p4p fighters on the planet, and arguably of all time. But don't pretend that anything I said was incorrect.

The comparison between the two guys is apt, since they were just traded for one another. It's not like Askren is Mr Charisma, either.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



> Is it cause he’s black ?


LMAO that's a wrap for Mike. I'd pick Maia as his first fight tho.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PrettyLush said:


> LMAO that's a wrap for Mike. I'd pick Maia as his first fight tho.


Where was this from?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ben Askren being the troll that he is hella fun.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Askren continues to roast the roster.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055455488396148736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055460377721532418


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Terrifying thing is Askren would whoop almost all of them with ease.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Gonna be really interesting to see who he get's first, are they going to give him a squash match to build him up to be this invincible guy, let the casuals know about him more first. Or is he going straight to the top and fight Woodley.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Gonna be really interesting to see who he get's first, are they going to give him a squash match to build him up to be this invincible guy, let the casuals know about him more first. Or is he going straight to the top and fight Woodley.


Aren't he and Wood teammates?

But he's getting a lot of callouts. Jouban, Perry, Till, who else? I say give him Till. Just see if he can hang with the number 3 guy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Just ask for your old name back. We all know the truth already.



Was the old name David Icke, Milton William Cooper or Loudon Wainwright?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Was the old name David Icke, Milton William Cooper or Loudon Wainwright?


What?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Aren't he and Wood teammates?
> 
> But he's getting a lot of callouts. Jouban, Perry, Till, who else? I say give him Till. Just see if he can hang with the number 3 guy.


Till won't try to make weight at Welterweight again, he's moved up to Middleweight. The cut kills him.

Would love to see Askren vs Maia.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Askren shitting on everyone in the whole roster on twitter, i like it


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Colby the GOAT Welterweight chimes in on the Askren trade.



> My skills got me to the White House. Where the hell has that loser ever been? Nowhere. He's not been anywhere. Where have his skills taken him? Malaysia? That's really cool.
> 
> That needle dick can't get 15 people into an Asian bingo hall," he said. "They gave him away for a midget for Christ's sake. There's levels to this shit.


https://www.flocombat.com/articles/...misses-needle-dck-ben-askren-hes-not-relevant


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wow dude you're really into MMA gossip.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056007145332731905

Best possible replacement


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Korean Zombie via murder.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










I don't know where that Cummins pick came from :lol Wishful thinking?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> I don't know where that Cummins pick came from :lol Wishful thinking?


Gonna be loooooong night with all those decisions.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chael's take on DJ leaving.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cirkunov back in the win column, ran right through Cummins, glad to see him back


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nice win by Anthony Smith, but that fight just highlighted the lack of talent at LHW.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lobov doesn't have many impressive attributes but hsi chin might be as good as anyone lol. You'd have to be since hes Conor's sparring partner for the majority of his career


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056007145332731905
> 
> Best possible replacement


Aye. This'll get Yair right back in Dana's good books, stepping in to save the main event- remember it marks the UFC's 25th anniversary, so it's a bit more important than your average Fight Night. Really wanted to see Edgar vs. Zombie, hopefully they re-book it at some stage, but stylistically Yair vs. Zombie might be even more fun.

Just watched the Volkan vs. Smith fight. Glad to see Lionheart get the W, very surprised to see him get a submission victory. He was definitely conserving his gas tank a bit in round 2, but overall he showed smarts and a well rounded game. Another example of a guy going up to fight at their more natural weight, bet Joe Rogan loved it. Been a fan of Anthony Smith for a while so I dig this rise at 205. If I was match-making, I probably give him the loser of Jones vs. Gustafsson.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Couldn't believe that I find myself rooting for Lobov sometime around the round 2, lol.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056625405208092672
Possibilities:

1. Khabib vs GSP
2. Khabib vs Mayweather
3. Khabib vs Askren
4. Khabib has converted to Judaism


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*






Can't Be Touched V.02... not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> I don't know where that Cummins pick came from :lol Wishful thinking?


Hahaha. I got one better :mj


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Lobov doesn't have many impressive attributes but hsi chin might be as good as anyone lol. You'd have to be since hes Conor's sparring partner for the majority of his career


This brings us to the real question, just how good is Artem Lobov?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> This brings us to the real question, just how good is Artem Lobov?


Rather mediocre.

Guys, St Pierre vs Nurmagomedov is in the works. My goodness.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> Rather mediocre.
> 
> Guys, St Pierre vs Nurmagomedov is in the works. My goodness.


Then let me offer you some intangible, where does Ben Askren fits into all this? I just don't know...


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don't find anything compelling about GSP vs Khabib from a competition standpoint. This is way too easy of a match up for GSP. From a legacy standpoint, and given how big of a fight this would be, I'm definitely looking forward to it. I've got Jon Jones as undisputed GOAT right now, but winning titles in 3 weight classes would be an excellent argument in favor of GSP.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^I think the intrigue comes from finding out just how good Nurmagomedov really is, and seeing how he avoids/survives the trouble St Pierre will inevitably get him in. This isn't something that's very obvious from seeing him squash McGregor or Michael Johnson or whoever. That's why I'm pumped. We'll get to see him fight in the struggling sense for once.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> ^I think the intrigue comes from finding out just how good Nurmagomedov really is, and seeing how he avoids/survives the trouble St Pierre will inevitably get him in. This isn't something that's very obvious from seeing him squash McGregor or Michael Johnson or whoever. That's why I'm pumped. We'll get to see him fight in the struggling sense for once.


We know how good he is, and we know what he brings to the table. He's an elite wrestler with exceptional top control but horrendous stand up. He's not going to out wrestle GSP, and he's got nothing on the feet for him (GSP won't be terrified of being taken down like Conor was in round 2.)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The Oracle has spoken lads


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So... when will Kobe Beef Wellington fights Woodley?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Which minute of the 1st round will DC finish Lewis? I'm thinking around the 4 minute when Lewis gives his back after some brutal GnP.

DC via RNC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I think Adesanya is the next person on the verge of being a superstar. Till was the guy before he lost to Woodley. But if Israel somehow shuts down Brunson and finishes him spectacularly, then strap in baby.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> I think Adesanya is the next person on the verge of being a superstar. Till was the guy before he lost to Woodley. But if Israel somehow shuts down Brunson and finishes him spectacularly, then strap in baby.


Wouldn't he have to get passed a champion though? Brunson is on the Cowboy level, maybe a little higher. Till, controversially so, beat Wonderboy to get to his spot at Woodley's feet.

I want to see Israel face a wrestler though. When Till had to face Woodley, he was rampaged him from start to finish. But especially on the ground. Same with Conor against anyone on the ground, especially against Diaz and Khabib.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Wouldn't he have to get passed a champion though? Brunson is on the Cowboy level, maybe a little higher. Till, controversially so, beat Wonderboy to get to his spot at Woodley's feet.
> 
> I want to see Israel face a wrestler though. When Till had to face Woodley, he was rampaged him from start to finish. But especially on the ground. Same with Conor against anyone on the ground, especially against Diaz and Khabib.


That's EXACTLY what Brunson is, he fucking outwrestled Romero. 




It's just that he has a very low fight IQ and decides to throw wildly instead.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> That's EXACTLY what Brunson is, he fucking outwrestled Romero.
> 
> It's just that he has a very low fight IQ and decides to throw wildly instead.


Well that's Point/Counterpoint in one post lol. Brunson throws wild and that's exactly what he'll do here. :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Well that's Point/Counterpoint in one post lol. Brunson throws wild and that's exactly what he'll do here. :shrug


UNLESSS he wrestles, I want Israel to win but I want to see how much futher improvements hes made in grappling


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Brunson does throw wild, but if Israel can avoid those rockets and respond with a massive barrage that utterly destroys the foundations of... Wait, what thread is this?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This is the charsetutf appreciation thread


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

charsetutf is so dreamy


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Correct.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

3 days and no one is talking about this ppv? So much has been shaken up about the card it's been hard to stay excited. But if DC vs Lewis stays together along with Israel vs Brunson, I'll be happy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










Lando's fights always sneak up on me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I really think Lewis wins Saturday

GSP vs Khabib is a bs match up. This is one of the dumbest dream matches i've seen. I also find GSP as a 3 division world champ as a shallow pursuit. Especially after GSP ran from defending his MW belt


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> I really think Lewis wins Saturday












I don't see how anyone can believe that Lewis makes it out of the first round, let alone wins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> I don't see how anyone can believe that Lewis makes it out of the first round, let alone wins.


Because it's heavyweight in MMA, he doesn't need to be close to the same level of fighter to win. I see him getting the KO. I think folk are seriously over looking the fact that while that power's not something you can ever truly overlook at heavyweight. On paper I'd give it to DC 10/10. But Saturday I expect a big bomb and a Lewis win. This just seems perfect situation for an upset


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Because it's heavyweight in MMA, he doesn't need to be close to the same level of fighter to win. I see him getting the KO. I think folk are seriously over looking the fact that while that power's not something you can ever truly overlook at heavyweight. On paper I'd give it to DC 10/10. But Saturday I expect a big bomb and a Lewis win. This just seems perfect situation for an upset


What will happen to his power when DC puts him on his back with absolute ease, since Lewis has literally zero wrestling skill in his arsenal?

Also, DC is a far better boxer than Lewis, too.

We've already seen this play out before with Stipe vs Ngannou, except Lewis is far less athletic than Ngannou and DC is a better finisher on the ground than Stipe is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> What will happen to his power when DC puts him on his back with absolute ease, since Lewis has literally zero wrestling skill in his arsenal?
> 
> Also, DC is a far better boxer than Lewis, too.
> 
> We've already seen this play out before with Stipe vs Ngannou, except Lewis is far less athletic than Ngannou and DC is a better finisher on the ground than Stipe is.


All what your saying is nice and makes sense. But this is still Heavyweight, and I personally just see Lewis pulling the upset. Like I get what you're saying on paper, but we all know in MMA things don't always play out in the most logical way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lewis has way better get ups than Ngannou, for what that is worth lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

For those who are unaware, there will be a UFC 232 press conference later today.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Can't wait for tomorrwo night


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










Just posting this to see how many haters' brains I can explode with it. :evil


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*











Right back at ya


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn what a beautiful sub by Shane


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chin could be suspect but a great finish


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well, that was a quick good fight. Heh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ben always gets fucked up


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I fucking love the smell of iron in the morning


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Misclicked Ben in Tapology without double checking when he almost always gets beat down in recent years :maury

Anyway, nice, gutsy scrap there. Moraes certainly had his claim to winning (depends how you score the first; I had 29-28 Moraes), but what was that 30-26?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

One of the bloodiest fights I've seen


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

There is no MMA fighter in the world who looks more awkward fighting than Roxanne Modafferi.

And I've seen a lot of no skill bums on local shows.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

There should be a rule that if you miss weight you can't celebrate in the cage.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Adesanya is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

STYLEBENDER MADE THAT LOOK EASY!

And he was tapping him with straights!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Man Brunson got pieced up. He always loses so spectacularly


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Seemed like Derek knew he wouldn't survive another round with Adesanya


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Albeit Brunson telegraphed alot that was a scary message to the division. Brunson even slammed freaking Yoel Romero (albeit he lost), couldn't get Adesanya down. Seems Adesanya is the real deal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

YOU WANTED TO SEE HIM FIGHT A WRESTLER, YOU GOT IT.





WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Izzy’s legit. Damn he looked good out there. He’s one of those guys whose striking prowess has crossed over to MMA so well and you can literally see the massive gulf in skill level there between Izzy and whoever he faces.

So epic that two of the baddest MWs around are from my corner of the World. Whittaker v Adesanya 2019.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

All on Weidman's peformance if he dominates Jacare hell get the next shot. But if not I can Adesanya in there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> All on Weidman's peformance if he dominates Jacare hell get the next shot. But if not I can Adesanya in there.


If Weidman gets a shot that’s just an example of how shallow MMA is thesedays. If Chris beats Jacare he’s still only got 2 wins in the past 3.5 years. He shouldn’t even be in discussion for a Title shot but the talent pool is so shallow at the moment.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

He still was a former champ and has a win over Kelvin, and is ranked 2, even though rankings don't mean much. And also if UFC wants to give Israel even more time to improve they'll give him one more fight before the shot


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> He still was a former champ and has a win over Kelvin, and is ranked 2, even though rankings don't mean much. And also if UFC wants to give Israel even more time to improve they'll give him one more fight before the shot


All true, but it’s still a joke and a shining example of the fact that MMA still struggles to attract many World Class competitors/athletes if a guy who is potentially at best 2-3 over nearly 4 years gets a World Title shot. MW somehow died in the ass, it was a stacked division not that long ago now it’s nearly impossible to find a genuine, deserving contender.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If Weidman gets a shot that’s just an example of how shallow MMA is thesedays. If Chris beats Jacare he’s still only got 2 wins in the past 3.5 years. He shouldn’t even be in discussion for a Title shot but the talent pool is so shallow at the moment.


I still hate how people dont drop in rankings. How Condit stayed ranked was the most bullshit thing happening at 170.

But how Weidman could stay top 5 after getting murked 3 straight times and still gets fights with title implications is was away beyond me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

because he still fighting the top guys and has a win over a guy whos fighting for title next.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn this shit is intense


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> because he still fighting the top guys and has a win over a guy whos fighting for title next.


But he LOST TO THOSE GUYS. Losing in devastating fashion should result in losing rank. Weidman didn't get penalized in the rankings and I call bullshit on that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What a fight!


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What a fucking fight.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

goddamn I was biting my nails the whole round


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

*HOLY FUCK*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

IT IS NEVER TOO LATE TO PUT UP A FIGHT OF THE YEAR!

And that's Post USADA Weidman!

OMG!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

ISRAEL GETTING THE NEXT TITLE SHOTTTTTTT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> ISRAEL GETTING THE NEXT TITLE SHOTTTTTTT


After that, how can you deny Jacare? Yes he lost to Yoel and Gas, but he's still higher ranked than Israel.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> After that, how can you deny Jacare? Yes he lost to Yoel and Gas, but he's still higher ranked than Israel.


becuase he fucking lost to both Whittaker and Kelvin. knocked out badly against Whittaker.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

HERE WE GO!

DC/Lewis and Lesnar post-fight shenanigans.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Is he actually there? Liek did they show him in the arena?





You guys already have the 226 scuffle to jerk off to.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Yeah I'd bet my land certificate Adesanya will get a title fight before Souza for marketing reasons lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Chris is done. Needs to retire while his brain still functions.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



PrettyLush said:


> Yeah I'd bet my land certificate Adesanya will get a title fight before Souza for marketing reasons lol.


Classic NZ vs Aus hopefully


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I still hate how people dont drop in rankings. How Condit stayed ranked was the most bullshit thing happening at 170.
> 
> But how Weidman could stay top 5 after getting murked 3 straight times and still gets fights with title implications is was away beyond me.


Yep. The guy was still ranked what #3 despite the fact he was obliterated by Rockhold, Yoel and Moose 3 fights in a row and then beat Kelvin. How you get destroyed 3 fights in a row and remain top 5 is beyond me.

Least he’s firmly out of the Title picture now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yep. The guy was still ranked what #3 despite the fact he was obliterated by Rockhold, Yoel and Moose 3 fights in a row and then beat Kelvin. How you get destroyed 3 fights in a row and remain top 5 is beyond me.
> 
> Least he’s firmly out of the Title picture now.


I agree unless he wins against Rockhold then he's back in it lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> becuase he fucking lost to both Whittaker and Kelvin. knocked out badly against Whittaker.


Bisping lost to Luke.

Cain lost to JDS.

GSP lost to Matt and Matt.

What's your point?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lmao. Btw I can't help but feeling Lewis is going to pull a big upset tonight. It's just a hunch, but the circumstances regarding this fight shows some patterns that leads to an upset.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

We all like Lewis and I get analysts taking a contrarian route for hype/a more entertaining segment, but I fully believe this ends whenever DC wants it too. Lewis' tools are quite powerful hands and extreme strength (he has heart too but the former are what carries him to victory). Well, strength-wise, DC has dumped 265 lbs athletes on their head and has shown a strong chin of his own. That said, you go into DC's strengths against the rest of Lewis and it is a complete mismatch.

I offer too that DC doesn't get enough credit for how smart he fights. Guy isn't the type to play around for a crowd pleaser ala Anderson Silva (which is coincidentally a good example, as DC did what he had to do against even a 40s, two-day notice Spider). If he wants to get the takedown and sub: it happens. DC wants to drag this out to drain Lewis' cardio: it happens.

Even at heavy, I'd be SHOCKED at a Lewis KO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Bisping lost to Luke.
> 
> Cain lost to JDS.
> 
> ...


I just don't think he'll get over Israel, UFC has always been hesitant to push Jacare.



And stop bringing up other cases, every case is different at that point in time


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

DC with the Ultimate Warrior entrance run lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Bisping lost to Luke.
> 
> Cain lost to JDS.
> 
> ...


Win streaks matter. Shouldn’t be handing out Title shots off losses or off one win.

Bisping best Dolloway, Leites, and Silva before he was a last minute replacement vs Luke the second time. 

Cain competes in the shallowest division around and UFC were desperate to rush the Cain/JDS trilogy.

GSP went on a five fight win streak before rematching Hughes. And beat Koscheck and Hughes again before rematching Serra.

Jacare losses are recent and he hasn’t gone on a win streak.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Thanks for playing Lewis. As expected.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

welp that's it


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Off by one round but I was essentially right.



> Which minute of the 1st round will DC finish Lewis? I'm thinking around the 4 minute when Lewis gives his back after some brutal GnP.
> 
> DC via RNC.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/spor...read-shit-just-got-real-245.html#post76370334


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So if he gets passed Brock he still has 1 fight. Who does DC face at heavyweight?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

You want some pat on the back sweetheart? there, there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sort of boring in how expected that was. Played out how everyone really expected it too.

Feel sorry for DC though weirdly, he’s an all time great, he’ll of a talent and finisher but his wrestling heavy style bores most people especially at HW where people expect knock outs.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> So if he gets passed Brock he still has 1 fight. Who does DC face at heavyweight?


He's retiring after he beats Lesnar. If he does fight once more, it'll be against Jones.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

He literally KO Stipe the fight before lmfao. 



DC is the man


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> He literally KO Stipe the fight before lmfao.
> 
> 
> 
> DC is the man


I know, but just look at all the boos his dominance and wrestling got him tonight. People want knockouts every fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Those people are retards and who cares about what those people thnk


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

the crowd has always been sucks when it comes to ground games unless its JOO JITSU, as Chael puts it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> He's retiring after he beats Lesnar. If he does fight once more, it'll be against Jones.


I don’t see Jones/DC as likely at all. Jones aside, Cormier only has interest in Lesnar and Stipe. I personally would like a Stipe/DC match but don’t see it happening.

EDIT: Fair enough reread your post


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rugrat said:


> I don’t see Jones/DC as likely at all. Jones aside, Cormier only has interest in Lesnar and Stipe. I personally would like a Stipe/DC match but don’t see it happening.


DC has no interest in fighting Stipe at all. He does want another opportunity at Jones, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> DC has no interest in fighting Stipe at all. He does want another opportunity at Jones, though.


 Next two matches are all about legacy and will make him money.

Beat Lesnar, get a big name win and make a lot of money.

Beat Jones, cement himself the GOAT and make a lot of money.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

DC will finish Lesnar much earlier than he did Lewis, by the way. 

New Universal champion.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Ace said:


> Next two matches are all about legacy and will make him a lot of money.
> 
> Beat Lesnar, get a big name win under and make a lot of money.
> 
> Beat Jones, cement himself the GOAT and make a lot of money.


He's not beating Jones though. But I agree that this is his mindset.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> He's not beating Jones though. But I agree that this is his mindset.


 Who knows how good Jones is without the juice, although he might juice anyway and have a better way to conceal it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Ace said:


> Who knows how good Jones is without the juice, although he might juice anyway and have a better way to conceal it.


You don't know what USADA is do you?

Great night of fights. For a card that went to hell and nack 3 or 4 times, it more than delivered.



Moment of the night for me was Weidman continuing to prove he was a fluke pre USADA. Looooove watching him get brained! Jacare went to war and killed him. And warrior points to Jacare for lasting but even more for trying to spare Weidman any more brain trauma.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

D.C' pretty boring tbf, wouldn't know charisma if it hit him in the face.

His accolades in the octagon are another story though, obviously but damn man those booes you got tonight weren't without reason.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rated R™ said:


> D.C' pretty boring tbf, wouldn't know charisma if it hit him in the face.
> 
> His accolades in the octagon are another story though, obviously but damn man those booes you got tonight weren't without reason.


I don't mean to be a gatekeeper, but DC is not a charisma-less fighter. DC is great in all aspects. Are you the type to boo wrestling simply because it's not "stand 'n bang" and Just Bleed?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Considering how badly butchered this card was. UFC did a good job salvaging it 









Still can't wait to see how far Israel goes man


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I don't mean to be a gatekeeper, but DC is not a charisma-less fighter. DC is great in all aspects. Are you the type to boo wrestling simply because it's not "stand 'n bang" and Just Bleed?


Didn't even mean it that way, DC is just as uninteresting as it gets, not even taking the Octagon into account.

Khabib's a wrestler too, but a DON, the aura, personality, and interest are all there, small talk big game, DC not so much.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*











Sounds ike 75% of this thread :mj hahahahahhh


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> You don't know what USADA is do you?
> 
> Great night of fights. For a card that went to hell and nack 3 or 4 times, it more than delivered.
> 
> ...


The difference between pre USADA Weidman and post USADA Weidman is staggering. He gets mauled every time out, Kelvin was a few extra seconds away from leaving him laid out on the mat as well.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

January 26th is going to be interesting.

You have a Bellator card at The Forum with Fedor fighting and then you have UFC 233 right down the road in Anaheim, where I'm guessing that's when UFC is gonna have the Brock and DC fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The difference between pre USADA Weidman and post USADA Weidman is staggering. He gets mauled every time out, Kelvin was a few extra seconds away from leaving him laid out on the mat as well.


And lets not forget that Kel is just a "fat welterweight." Not trying to shade Kel, but I'll be rammed if he doesn't always look small.

Everyone loves to talk about Reem, Vitor or Hendricks, but Weidman is right there with the rest of them. USADA comes invand hs falls off a cliff.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> And lets not forget that Kel is just a "fat welterweight." Not trying to shade Kel, but I'll be rammed if he doesn't always look small.
> 
> Everyone loves to talk about Reem, Vitor or Hendricks, but Weidman is right there with the rest of them. USADA comes invand hs falls off a cliff.


That's a stretch, look at the bodies Vitor and Reem had, Weidman looks a little bit different but only slightly. It clear that those guys were on another level of PED., It's all cheating but wahtever


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jones basically openly announced him ducking DC at heavyweight. He knows DC has every advantage there. Thats why he will never be the goat. Always, -bar Gus- fought against people that are WAY smaller than him and was juiced.

Imagine the second most dominant heavyweight of the sport had to drain himself all those years but lhw champ doesnt have the balls to fight the guy at his natural weight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> That's a stretch, look at the bodies Vitor and Reem had, Weidman looks a little bit different but only slightly. It clear that those guys were on another level of PED., It's all cheating but wahtever


I'm not just looking at bodies though. I'm talking performance. All those listed are night and day pre and post USADA. Weidman was invincible. He could go all 5 rounds, sub guys, ko them, didn't move backwards, he had explosiveness and did I mention he was unbeaten?

Now he can't take a shot, is fragile out of the cage (noted by Bisping) and can't win a fight no matter who's in the cage. Say what you will about Luke, his problem is just low hands. Yoel can't slim down, but that's just age. Weidman fell off a cliff.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Weidman has also fought the very best, look at fuckign Hendricks and guys he lost to after he arguably beat GSP. 


Your accusation has merit, but for me not as clear cut


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lewis needed to let his hands go more. DC was gonna take him down at will anyway so he may as well have been more aggressive. 

Jack Marshman needs to be cut. Hes not UFC level.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> And lets not forget that Kel is just a "fat welterweight." Not trying to shade Kel, but I'll be rammed if he doesn't always look small.
> 
> Everyone loves to talk about Reem, Vitor or Hendricks, but Weidman is right there with the rest of them. USADA comes invand hs falls off a cliff.


I’m right there with you. Kelvin is a small MW. Or rather he’s closer to being a natural MW than the natural HWs that fill up the division. And he was so close to making Weidman now be 0-5 all by violent, VIOLENT KO.

Maybe it’s because he wasn’t jacked like Reem or Vitor but there’s a noticeable difference in Weidman since USADA came in. Went from being the Anderson Silva killer and defending the belt several times to struggling not to be KOd.

The beating Rockhold gave him followed by Yoels flying knee are two potentially career altering losses though I will say. Being mauled and left for dead in back to back fights can’t be good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Jones basically openly announced him ducking DC at heavyweight. He knows DC has every advantage there. Thats why he will never be the goat. Always, -bar Gus- fought against people that are WAY smaller than him and was juiced.
> 
> Imagine the second most dominant heavyweight of the sport had to drain himself all those years but lhw champ doesnt have the balls to fight the guy at his natural weight.


He’s beat him twice, beating DC a third time does nothing for Jones. It’s a fight where he’d have nothing to gain other than money.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Some people in this thread are actually trying to say DC has no interest in fighting Jones again??? Despite himself repeatedly saying he wants another shot at Jones only about a million times? Okay mate (Y) :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The difference between pre USADA Weidman and post USADA Weidman is staggering. He gets mauled every time out, Kelvin was a few extra seconds away from leaving him laid out on the mat as well.


I would say it is much more of a confidence/ damage issue with Weidman. Was nothing in the Rockhold fight before that ridiculous stupid kick he attempted. He was cleary beating Yoel before the flying knee. He dominated Mouse in the first round, he dominated the Kelvin fight ( the knock down aside) and i had him winning last night until he got stopped. The damage he took in the Luke fight damaged him big time and he clearly has never recovered properly from it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> I would say it is much more of a confidence/ damage issue with Weidman. Was nothing in the Rockhold fight before that ridiculous stupid kick he attempted. He was cleary beating Yoel before the flying knee. He dominated Mouse in the first round, he dominated the Kelvin fight ( the knock down aside) and i had him winning last night until he got stopped. The damage he took in the Luke fight damaged him big time and he clearly has never recovered properly from it


The Yoel and Moose fights were pretty even up till Weidman got murdered, he was hardly dominating things. Jacare won the second round. Its not Weidman is some terminater wrecking everyone and then getting dropped by a hail mary punch. Hes getting destroyed in what are evenly contested fights up until he hits the mat.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Yoel and Moose fights were pretty even up till Weidman got murdered, he was hardly dominating things. Jacare won the second round. Its not Weidman is some terminater wrecking everyone and then getting dropped by a hail mary punch. Hes getting destroyed in what are evenly contested fights up until he hits the mat.


I said he dominated Moose first round and was dominating Kelvin. Go back and watch the fights and you will see that. He was beating Yoel until the hail mary flying knee landed. The second round against Moose was close until the vicious knee to the head. Kelvin did nothing until the hail mary left hand connected and he wasnt really in any trouble last night until the punch to the temple dropped him. He was holding his own and more in all the fights he has lost. You make it sound like he looked like utter shit in all his defeats and you can see a big drop in his performance levels post usada. I do not see that. Everyone of his defeats have come against top 5 ranked guys and he was doing o.k in all of the fights

He should just get out of the game now as he has took a severe amount of damage in those defeats


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I feel bad for Weidman I think Herb Dean letting him take that prolonged beating ruined him. Like he has has app the skills in the world to compete with the top of MW. But his chin is on some Overeem or Arlovski shit where it's super unreliable.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I don't see how this doesn't end with him fighting Lesnar and then Jones. And you want to talk about a money fight. You have an all time great fighter who's only ever lost to one guy. It's probably going to be his retirement fight too and it might be billed as it. 




American_Nightmare said:


> January 26th is going to be interesting.
> 
> You have a Bellator card at The Forum with Fedor fighting and then you have UFC 233 right down the road in Anaheim, where I'm guessing that's when UFC is gonna have the Brock and DC fight.


Seems like a bad business decision by Bellator... 

Also sounds like a good night to go Atlantic City and gamble on the fights.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

First time watching Adesanya for me. I LOVE him.

Really tough breaks for Weidman.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I feel bad for Weidman I think Herb Dean letting him take that prolonged beating ruined him. Like he has has app the skills in the world to compete with the top of MW. But his chin is on some Overeem or Arlovski shit where it's super unreliable.


That wasn't Herb though, that was Dan Mirgliata. But damn was it crazy to see Weidman get KO'ed and go into zombie mode. I'll say again, warrior points to Jacare for seeing that it was over and trying not to kill him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> That wasn't Herb though, that was Dan Mirgliata. But damn was it crazy to see Weidman get KO'ed and go into zombie mode. I'll say again, warrior points to Jacare for seeing that it was over and trying not to kill him.


Nah I'm talking about in the Rockhold fight when he got beat for like a round and a half, that was Herb right?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Nah I'm talking about in the Rockhold fight when he got beat for like a round and a half, that was Herb right?


Sorry for the confusion. I thought you were talking about last night.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I thought you were talking about last night.


Nah, but yeah last night was bad reffing too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> First time watching Adesanya for me. I LOVE him.
> 
> Really tough breaks for Weidman.


DAM SON, you got on the last stop of the train :mj


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

^Yeah, definitely. I was like, I'll see him when I see him. Thoroughly enamored.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Not sure if you seen his previosu fights in UFC so far, but I suggest you do, if you want to see his improvement and also great striking


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I definitely will go back, because I'll likely be betting on him sooner or later


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So Floyd Mayweather has just signed with Rizin and will fight Japanese superstar Tenshin Nasukawa. Rules yet to be decided.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Maybe Floyd thought the amount he was getting paid was US Dollars but it's actually Yen.






Either way what the fuck is this lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holy shit that is huge for Rizin.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Craziest timeline


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Tenshin vs Floyd :mark :mark


Just seen the news. Can't believe it, I saw a few people talking about it but I thought it was hypothetical but it actually happening is mind. RIZIN is crazy sometimes, I love it. The rules will probably make it a boxing match with some modifications. Something like the McGregor fight in some form. You know Mayweather wouldn't agree to this fight unless some serious restriction are involved. 

I want to know how much money Floyd cost RIZIN.

Also, so happy that this is going give Tenshin some exposure. He is pretty great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

It's an exhibtion as well apprently, so won't even count torwards his record.




No idea what's going on


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



> *thenotoriousmma* Is that a tracksuit or a sauna suit Floyd haha wtf. is it hot in Tokyo or what’s the story here? that climate change is no joke fuck me hahah
> What in the fuck is going on here? Who’s this little prick next to you ? That’s mad shit. Like something out of rush hour 5 or something. Chris tucker and Jackie fucking Chan back in this bitch. Fucking brilliant. Mad little bastard you are Floyd. Fair fucks to you mate. No lie. Fuck it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Why he gotta do my boy Tenshin like that...



That's funny as fuck though. 






Just need to accept the crazy matrix we have stepped into ever since Floyd/Mac


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059645109799546880


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Tenshin vs Conor 2021, Tenshin wins via thunder kick to the chin. I'm calling it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



#NeverForget


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Still hot damn. Paige is going to fight Rachael btw. Battle of the implants!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059807563024199681

I promise to avenge your loss, so please watch my fight. :lmao




HAHAHAHAHAAHHA FUCK YEA TENSHIN.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Did Floyds Rizin fight get cancelled already? not seeing any news on it but thats whats being said on Sherdog atm.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Irish Jet said:


> Not gonna happen.


:jericho2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well at least they only dicked us around for a few days





Im still keeping my sig


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This is why literacy is important especially when dealing with business-savy Yakuza


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060247528367710208
Straight up paid him for a press conference haha


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Rizin told Floyd they wanted this to be a kickboxing match. Floyd said, "fuck that shit."


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

One Championship is making some big moves in the MMA world.

With the trade of DJ/Askren, and the signing of Alvares. They're rumored to sign Meisha Tate in some capacity. Sage Northcutt has been over there speaking with them, too.

It's confirmed the UFC are getting rid of their FLW division, they've just released Jose Torres, the first of many, sources say.

Many UFC FLW's are probably going to jump to One for their FLW tournament.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060034054303580160


Oneof the craziest news days in MMA history


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060034054303580160
> 
> 
> Oneof the craziest news days in MMA history


She is joining as Vice President of the company


Nothing at all to get excited about


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060477392458641409
1. DC is not a draw
2. Looks like Instagram followers don't translate into PPV buys. Who would have guessed?!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hardly anybody draws these days. They've got their one mega draw then the only other fighters that can really move the needle (PED joke not intended) are Jones (even then only sometimes) Brock and GSP, and the latter two have two fights between them in the last 5 years. Everything else is doing numbers that would be considered below average a decade ago.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> 1. DC is not a draw
> 2. Looks like Instagram followers don't translate into PPV buys. Who would have guessed?!


Had nothing to do with this card going through no less than 4 possible/proposed main events, SEVERAL cancelled and changed fights, injuries, DC and Lewis being set at the 11th hour and everyone spending a boatload on Conor a couple weeks ago....



Yeah it had nothing to do with any of that at all. :red

How is it that no one in UFC is a draw outside of Conor, but a lack of drawing ability is only thrown at DC, Tyron and Mighty Mouse?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Had nothing to do with this card going through no less than 4 possible/proposed main events, SEVERAL cancelled and changed fights, injuries, DC and Lewis being set at the 11th hour and everyone spending a boatload on Conor a couple weeks ago....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just this card, we have plenty of evidence of DC's lack of drawing power. He's one of the greatest fighters of all time (same with DJ) and should be held to a higher standard. He's one of the guys who _should_ be a big star.

Conor isn't the only draw. GSP and Lesnar can still generate 1+ million buys, and Jon Jones can draw fairly well, too. I bet UFC 232 will do around 400K buys.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> It's not just this card, we have plenty of evidence of DC's lack of drawing power. He's one of the greatest fighters of all time (same with DJ) and should be held to a higher standard. He's one of the guys who _should_ be a big star.
> 
> Conor isn't the only draw. GSP and Lesnar can still generate 1+ million buys, and Jon Jones can draw fairly well, too. I bet UFC 232 will do around 400K buys.


But Brock and GSP don't count. Like Turtle said, they've fought twice in 5 years. Not to mention the GSP card was stacked to the gills with 3 title fights.

And talent doesn't always translate to buys. Especially now in the "entertainment era" we live in. GSP was boring for years but still drew. On the other hand Silva walked on water but didn't draw until Chael became his opponent. There are just things that stick out when it comes to drawing ability that no one wants to acknowledge outside of tearing down certain fighters.

On top of that, no one outside of UFC, ESPN, Spike tv, Fox, DAZN and investors should be talking about buys and gates. That's not what's important to spectators. When fans start talking about who should get title fights and main events based on drawing ability, that's when fighters who EARN those fights get swept under the rug or fall through cracks. Like Maia (5 or 6 fight streak but 2 in 5 Condit gets a title shot?!), Jimmie Rivera (20 FIGHT WIN STREAK! but he's not apart of the Alpha Male drama) and others get screwed out of opportunity because tweets, trash talk and the language barrier take precedence. It took forever for Yoel to get a title shot and by then he's gotten to old to make the weight. This is a real sport, wins and losses should count. If "ratings" were the only thing that mattered, then the Dallas Cowboys would be in every Super Bowl. I don't see why fans like to bring up who's drawing what. Especially when it's out of the fighters hands most of the time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> It's not just this card, we have plenty of evidence of DC's lack of drawing power. He's one of the greatest fighters of all time (same with DJ) and should be held to a higher standard. He's one of the guys who _should_ be a big star.
> 
> Conor isn't the only draw. GSP and Lesnar can still generate 1+ million buys, and Jon Jones can draw fairly well, too. I bet UFC 232 will do around 400K buys.


UFC PPVs seem to have a harder time breaking 400k these days, it is what it is. I dont think any individual fighters can be blamed for it. Stipe was an American HW firefighter KOing everyone in the first round looking like he was making a case for GOAT HW for a few years and yet nobody really gave a shit. Ngannou was heavily hyped, hard hitting and also KOing everyone in the first round - nobody gave a shit about him either even with the two of them fighting each other in what should have been a huge HW clash. Nate and Khabib wont draw when Conor isnt in there with them. Derrick Lewis has a colourful personality but it doesnt translate into actual PPV buys. They havent been able to find a new Ronda with any of the women fighters etc etc. 

It just seems less people are willing to fork out ridiculous sums of money for cards now unless its something monumentally huge. I think stuff like Stipe/DC and Stipe/Ngannou would have done 500-700k earlier in the decade.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> UFC PPVs seem to have a harder time breaking 400k these days, it is what it is. I dont think any individual fighters can be blamed for it. Stipe was an American HW firefighter KOing everyone in the first round looking like he was making a case for GOAT HW for a few years and yet nobody really gave a shit. Ngannou was heavily hyped, hard hitting and also KOing everyone in the first round - nobody gave a shit about him either even with the two of them fighting each other in what should have been a huge HW clash. Nate and Khabib wont draw when Conor isnt in there with them. Derrick Lewis has a colourful personality but it doesnt translate into actual PPV buys. They havent been able to find a new Ronda with any of the women fighters etc etc.
> 
> It just seems less people are willing to fork out ridiculous sums of money for cards now unless its something monumentally huge. I think stuff like Stipe/DC and Stipe/Ngannou would have done 500-700k earlier in the decade.


Jon's return will do at least 400K. I'm not sure what the ceiling is - they could end up doing higher than that. But I predict that it does a good number.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> She is joining as Vice President of the company
> 
> 
> Nothing at all to get excited about


I'm not getting excited about it, I just said yesterday was a crazy day of news.


There was 5 cancelled bouts also


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Are WME retarded?

I'm still trying to figure out WTF they're doing. 

Confirm they're getting rid of the FLW division, yet Cejudo/TJ is for thr FLW title?!?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol. It's for the bantamweight title obviously


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> lol. It's for the bantamweight title obviously


Lol, that's what I'd like to believe, but many media outlets say TJ is dropping down to 125 to fight Henry for the title.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So this is at 125 so TJ can be a double champion? Why? The division is already dead.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



TCE said:


> Lol, that's what I'd like to believe, but many media outlets say TJ is dropping down to 125 to fight Henry for the title.


Fuck me your right.





What????


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So guess what! Jon Anik has a twin brother, and he's a hottie. Imagine being the less-hot version of your identical twin!

Anyway, picks:


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cowboy vs Perry is pretty much guaranteed to be FOTY. That's tonight's real main event.

Looking forward to Blaydes mauling Ngannou in a couple of weeks. Blaydes is a future HW champ.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

phew, only newbs would pick a Perry fight as the real main event. do some Korean Zombie research kid.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> phew, only newbs would pick a Perry fight as the real main event. do some Korean Zombie research kid.


Imagine being such an enormous peasant that you'd be completely oblivious to what we're about to witness in the Cowboy vs Perry fight.

This is to be expected from someone who is constantly wrong about everything they post, though.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Just bleed guy why mad tho? such a savage just like his hero Platinum.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Just bleed guy why mad tho? such a savage just like his hero Platinum.


Wait, you're not a native English speaker? Fuck me. I've been duped into responding to an actual subhuman.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

GOt a feeling there's gonna be a ton of decisions tonight, hope Im wrong


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

You are emotional. you shook. stop caring about your reputation here newb.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You are emotional. you shook. stop caring about your reputation here newb.


Someone needs to translate this. 

I recommend this guy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I see stiffness in those posts. Newb is shook.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I see stiffness in those posts. Newb is shook.


Newb is not so new. Totally convinced at this stage he is the poster formally known as Silvasbrokenleg

He is not wrong about this though. Cowboy v Platinum is definitely tonights main event in my eyes


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Just stop feeding him what he wants - attention.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I wonder when Yair had time to sneak in any preparation for tonight's fight in the midst of his excellent and constant ducking of Zabit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Davi Ramos ADCC champion with a win tonight


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cifers is tough. Barber is tough as fuck.



charsetutf said:


> Wait, you're not a native English speaker? Fuck me. I've been duped into responding to an actual subhuman.


There is nothing subhuman about not being a native speaker (whether he is or not) and I abhor the insinuation.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

MAYCEE WITH THE BLOODBATH!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn she gave her the work. She got a new fan.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Would love to see Maycee vs Big Mac


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> Would love to see Maycee vs Big Mac


Dern needs to go up lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Pennington is literally a punching bag. Completely outclassed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Really like all they did with the show to honor the 25th year. Especially with the canvas, they should do more things with the canvas imo


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Winningest fighter in UFC history.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Winningest fighter and most finishes in UFC history.



Well done Cowboy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

For whatever reason I’ve never been a Cerrone fan, but that was such a satisfying win. The bullshit with Winklejon and the camp going with Perry over one of the longest tenure Jackson-Wink fighters was just ridiculous. And Perry has shown himself to be a try hard douchebag and a poor team player having talked shit about other Jackson/Wink fighters as well. Cowboy made it look easy, Perry isn’t on his level.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061491844184465408
:yum:


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Good approach to the fight by Yair, but both guys are sloppy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That was nuts


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm so sick for my homie Korean Zombie


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Beautiful elbow at the end by Yair. He controlled the pace of the fight early on but his defense was atrocious and could very well have cost him the fight had it gone to decision.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

God damn what a fight and WHAT a finish!

Could have done without all the goofy arm raising, bro fisting and cuddling in the 5th though.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> God damn what a fight and WHAT a finish!
> 
> Could have done without all the goofy arm raising, bro fisting and cuddling in the 5th though.


That was absurd. With under 2 minutes left in the fight, they stopped on two separate occasions to hug.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

*OH MY GOD *


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Think that might be the best finish I've ever seen. The fight was so intense to end it in the last second with a fucking scorpion elbow woooooooow.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Did anyone else have major audio issues during that main event? I could hear this really echoey dull roar in the background, sounded kind of distorted. No idea what it was but it was driving me nuts and making it hard to focus on that awesome spectacle.

What a fight, and what a finish. Shocked beyond belief in how that went down (and I thought Zombie was headed for a win as well for sending Yair bouncing around the Octagon with those hooks).

Happy 25th, UFC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That Cerrone win gave me life. I feel born anew :lol



charsetutf said:


> Pennington is literally a punching bag. Completely outclassed.


She looked atrocious yesterday. 'Is something going on at home?' levels of bad.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

*Imagine having a finish in the main event as the last leg on your acca :giroud*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Best fucking sport in the world lads. 







Fuck me Korean Zombie would have won by split decision if it went 1 second longer. :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Saw some of the Pennington fight earlier. She’s done, her hearts clearly not in it anymore after Nunes mauled her and her corner sent her out for more. Seems like she’s just going along with it because it’s all she’s done for so long and her partners a fighter and everything else so quitting isn’t easy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Poliana Botelho vs Calvillo 


That's a surprise fight, very good match up


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cerrone isn't ideally who I want Conor to face next......but at the same time I wouldn't say no to it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

RCCs December card is looking pretty good, quite a bit of name value on it for a none UFC card - Aleks E, Palhares, Thiago Silva, Brandao, Barroso, Shtyrkov, with Schlemenko/Askham possibly happening too.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063129816059256833


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Also, more importantly, the welterweight GOAT is about to claim his rightful prize.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062811681112215552


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RKing85 said:


> Cerrone isn't ideally who I want Conor to face next......but at the same time I wouldn't say no to it.


This is a more competitive matchup than some people say IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Kaizen said:


> This is a more competitive matchup than some people say IMO.


Cowboy has choked in every really big fight he’s had - He folds with the pressure. Conor would TKO him quickly IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Irish Jet said:


> Cowboy has choked in every really big fight he’s had - He folds with the pressure. Conor would TKO him quickly IMO.


Yea that is true. I was purely looking at the match up on paper. Skill for skill. 


Mentally Cowboy has shown to be fragile.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nick Diaz returning to fight Jorge Masvidal in March.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'll believe Nick Diaz is fighting again when I actually see him in the cage and Buffer is announcing him.

Until then, I'm skeptical.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Thought Jorge was going to 155 lol.

Either way if it happens will be excited


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nick/Masvidal is a good scrap.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Highly doubt the fight will actually happen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cynthia missesweight by two pounds. Fuck off






Lets go Poliana


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I hate myself for watching this main card tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

JOHNNY WALKER IS SCARY IN THE CLINCH! DEAR LORD THAT CLINCH WAS TIGHT AS HELL! AND HIS SPEED ON THE RELEASE, ELBOW AND RECLINCH!

DAAAAAAMMMMNNNN!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn. That was vicious. Him and Heinisch both making good first impressions in the UFC.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn that was a rough night out for Magny. Had his eye fucked up immediately, then his leg chewed up, and was then face plant KO’d. Great fight for Santiago and Argentina.

That Johnnie Walker elbow was brutal. Made me wince. The sound of it was nasty. Khalil is a decent debut win, be very interested to see how he goes from here, LHW needs some new faces.

Something very unsatisfying about seeing some celebrate a win after missing weight. She failed at one of the most basic parts of her job.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Something very unsatisfying about seeing some celebrate a win after missing weight. She failed at one of the most basic parts of her job.


Magny got picked apart from tje word, "Fight." Great performance by Ponz.

I'm in the same boat. I said the same thing last week with Sarj. But Cavillo has had a rough year so I can let it slide here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Pretty fucking retarded to expect someone to sulk after a big win, especially a finish. Even if they did miss weight. She paid the fine. 




What.A.Fucking.Card


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Never seen that Johnny Walker guy before but stylistically his range and movement could make him one of the more interesting challenges for Jones at LHW.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*











Missed the last two prediction cards so might as well get in early


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Never seen that Johnny Walker guy before but stylistically his range and movement could make him one of the more interesting challenges for Jones at LHW.


Let's not put the guy on that level just yet. He just got here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This guys better get a Johnny Walker sponsorship


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Let's not put the guy on that level just yet. He just got here.


Not saying he'd win, i'm just saying style wise its a more interesting challenge than most. Hes one of the few people in the division that Jones wouldnt be able to use his range to easily pick apart from the outside.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

From what little we have seen so far, he likes to be in close. So just cause a guy has the reach doesn't mean they use it well. For example - Struve


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well, shit....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That's horrible, hope she recovers fully and the attacker is caught


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Rachel's husband has been arrested in conjunction with her assault.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Always prefer to hold back a verdict on these cases until proof comes out but this is pretty damming


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

the husband is innocent until proven guilty in the court of law

he is guilty until proven innocent in the minds of public opinion.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm gonna feel bad for Blaydes if he loses today. Beat Reem, Hunt and Oleynik in his last 3, should be the clear no1 contender but instead has to rematch a fight from nearly 3 years ago with someone on a 2 fight losing streak.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sucks about Rachael and her husband. Sadly quite often these things get physical from the womans side, just the man hits with more force. Doesn't make it right on his end, but these things are often aren't just a case of the guy beating the woman. 

Though of course that sort of domestic violence from weak willed and pathetic men does happen.

Very interested to see what version of Ngannu and what version of Overeem shows up tomorrow. Both guys need the wins to stay relevant. Alistairs too old and shopwork to have a run at the belt, though within saying that HW is about as shallow as its ever been. If Francis loses here then his rise and fall is complete, a statement win though can turn things right around.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Went to check the results of UFC Beijing so far and saw this :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Part of me knows that was a good stoppage, another part of me wishes Yamasaki was reffing lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*










Wow. Forgot what time this was on being a card in China, actually lined up well for me living in Australia, but I caught the last three fights. Yadong was impressive, look forward to seeing his continued rise. Feel like the big finishes and big fights are just about here for him.

Got the top two fights wrong but not mad about it. Pavlovich looked good early, but ol' Glass Jaw actually rallied with a burst of energy and got the job done. Nice win for the Reem. I think Pavlovich still has a big future despite the loss.

Very happy to see Ngannou get the win. I don't like Blaydes very much. His fight style is very risk-averse, and don't get me wrong, it's a smart approach to fighting, but he seems to have a real thin skin and lashes out at fans on social media who don't like it. Basically says, "fuck you, I'm not here to entertain you, I'm here to win". Which is all fair, but it's hardly an endearing attitude to have.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The main card was over really fast. Good to see Reem back on track. Ngannous power is unreal, god knows what he was playing at in the Lewis fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Good to see Reem get a win. He didn't look to good, he'll always at least in my opinion go down as a great "what if" or "if only". I think he's one of the most talented HW's of all time, he's just let down by his chin really badly, and his defence is pretty poor as well, which doesn't help his chin.

Francis got a big win, exorcised those demons from the Stipe loss. Does suck for Blaydes though, he was in a spot where he had little to gain and everything to lose.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Looks like I greatly overestimated Curtis Blaydes. How do you lose to a trash talent like Francis? Yikes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holy shit man. Looks like Curtis blocked some of the power and still got dropped. Would have been clean KO if it landed flush. 


I gave Francis some shit but glad he's back. God dam


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Looks like I greatly overestimated Curtis Blaydes. How do you lose to a trash talent like Francis? Yikes.


Man what lol. Who do you actually consider talent?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Man what lol. Who do you actually consider talent?


You broke the first rule buddy


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Man what lol. Who do you actually consider talent?


At heavyweight? There are only two fighters who you can consider talented at this stage. One of them has one more fight before he retires (a circus fight that won't be competitive) and the other has a couple more years before he starts to decline and/or retires. That division is going to be a complete shit show after these guys are gone.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Happy to see Overeem back in the W column. Honestly surprised Ngannou KO'd Blaydes so fast, was expecting Blaydes to 'Stipe' him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> At heavyweight? There are only two fighters who you can consider talented at this stage. One of them has one more fight before he retires (a circus fight that won't be competitive) and the other has a couple more years before he starts to decline and/or retires. That division is going to be a complete shit show after these guys are gone.


Idk man guys like Werdum, Blaydes, Overeem, Volkov, Stipe, JDS, and N'Gannou are pretty talented fighters especially at Heavyweight. This generation is a lot better than previous ones

But I meant in general because you seem against everybody lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> You broke the first rule buddy


Don't feed the trees... :mj


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Almost felt bad for Blaydes there, but on rewatching it he was totally open to that angle from the start.

I'd expect a third outing for these two in the not-so-distant future. Not sure that proved anything either way.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

my body is ready. No matter what happens now in Tito/Chuck, it won't surprise me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is sad, nostalgic, and exciting all at once

Yooo they tried to ruin the celebration lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I felt gross just wathcing that


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

that was so so so bad....and I loved every second of it. MMA is the best.

Praying we never see either of them ever fight again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That was pretty clearly a fight between someone who hasn’t fought in a long time and someonewho still does.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I felt gross just wathcing that


I did too but I also enjoyed it



RKing85 said:


> that was so so so bad....and I loved every second of it. MMA is the best.
> 
> Praying we never see either of them ever fight again.


We definitely will as someone will offer them a bag worth fighting for



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was pretty clearly a fight between someone who hasn’t fought in a long time and someonewho still does.


Ring rust and old age, it just felt like Lidell was served up to Tito on some jobber shit


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

CM Punk would have beaten Chuck tonight.






Hell half of us in this thread could have beaten Chuck tonight. Especially charestruff


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Was hoping it wouldnt happen but it was always pretty likely it would. Tito looked sharp for his age. Chuck was already physically broken when he retired the first time. The chin is completely gone.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Who sanctioned that


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

LOLOLOL


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> CM Punk would have beaten Chuck tonight.


This has awoken a desire I would have preferred not to have! Thanks


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> CM Punk would have beaten Chuck tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have whooped Lidell's ass in his prime. I was never impressed with him.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I hope RDA beats Usman. I've nothing against the guy, he's just so damn boring. Don't wanna see him fight for the title.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I hope RDA beats Usman. I've nothing against the guy, he's just so damn boring. Don't wanna see him fight for the title.


That's a tough match up for RDA, though. Another high level wrestler. I see Usman just grinding him along the cage for most of the fight. RDA should have more openings than he did against Colby though, since Usman's striking is worse.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> That's a tough match up for RDA, though. Another high level wrestler. I see Usman just grinding him along the cage for most of the fight. RDA should have more openings than he did against Colby though, since Usman's striking is worse.


Yeah, I do expect Usman to win the fight. I just think an Usman vs. Woodley or Colby fight would be super boring. At least the build would be good if it's Colby, although I expect T-Wood to clean him out. Woodley vs. Usman ain't strong enough to headline a card, they'd have to co-main that shit else we'd get Woodley/Till numbers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Adesanya vs Silva for UFC 234..... Would have much preferred Rockhold or Jacare. But makes for a big name fight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

showcase fight for Israel. Trying to use the former name to get over your hot new prospect.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wow UFC let Sage go. They want him to develop more and pick him up later. They could have just done this by keep feeding him his current level opponents. Best of luck Sage!!


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Finally got to see the Liddell/Ortiz fight. How was that even sanctioned? Liddell looked like a walking zombie. Ortiz looked jacked out of his mind. How much steroids did he use before the fight?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*









Good to see Chael embracing his own meme haha


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Tito Ortiz's strategy to beat Chuck Liddell? Wait until he's old.

- Vic


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

don't tell Tito that. In his mind this victory nullifys the two victories Chuck had over him in their prime.

This RDA/Usman fight kind of snuck up on me. Didn't realize it was this weekend. Really looking forward to this one. Nothing on the Australia show worth going out of your way to see IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

i wish Trashkan didn't pull out so he can get knocked out by Kai Kara Fance. 








Main event should be a fun scrap


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Israel vs Anderson will prove nothing, Anderson has been done ever since Weidman Ko'd his arse

I feel people need to chill out a little were Israel is concerned. Until he beats a proper top guy at middleweight he should not be anywhere near a title shot. When he walks through a Rockhold, Romero, Costa i will be on bored the hype train but wins over Derek Brunson and a shot Silva should not put him anywhere near the strap imo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

How the fuck is Costa a top middleweight. He's more unproven than Israel.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> How the fuck is Costa a top middleweight. He's more unproven than Israel.



He may not be ranked a top guy but you have seen him fight.The guy is young, hungry and a fucking killer. He has beat a couple of veterans but i do not hear anybody calling for a title shot for him. Israel has a win against a massively overrated Derek Brunson and he is the next coming of jesus. Let him beat some decent opposition before a title shot is spoke about


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> He may not be ranked a top guy but you have seen him fight.The guy is young, hungry and a fucking killer. He has beat a couple of veterans but i do not hear anybody calling for a title shot for him. Israel has a win against a massively overrated Derek Brunson and he is the next coming of jesus. Let him beat some decent opposition before a title shot is spoke about


Why are you cutting down Israel again? You don't like him getting hype?

Compare him to Kelvin, who did Kelvin beat to get his title shot? A spotty Jacare? LOSING to a shot Weidman? Beating a shot Vitor? Beating one-eyed, just choked out Bisping, 5 minutes after GSP fucked him up?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> He may not be ranked a top guy but you have seen him fight.The guy is young, hungry and a fucking killer. He has beat a couple of veterans but i do not hear anybody calling for a title shot for him. Israel has a win against a massively overrated Derek Brunson and he is the next coming of jesus. Let him beat some decent opposition before a title shot is spoke about


Ok but who has Costa beat? lol

Plus the dude just got fucking busted for IV's and if you want to do the eye test hes probably the worst one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fuck, that was a shit performance from Yves in the Benavidez/Perez fight. Stepped in, put both hands on the fighters, Joseph turns to walk away, and then Yves just lets the fight continue. Thankfully Joseph managed to recover and still get the victory.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Being a MMA ref is fucking hard but dam that was a fucking terrible job


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well, unless Usman fucks himself, this fight is his in 5 minutes. Dominant performance for Usman all the way through.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

It's not the prettiest style to watch, but Usman sure is effective at it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Would like to see RDA get a nutritionist and drop back down to 155 unfortunately the size and abundance of wrestlers in the top 5 is just to much for him at WW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

RDA has been an absolute beast at WW up until his last two fights, but wrestlers who are actually LHWs when they're in the cage are getting the best of him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> RDA has been an absolute beast at WW up until his last two fights, but wrestlers who are actually LHWs when they're in the cage are getting the best of him.


But then it makes you wonder if he can beat the elite strikers. I don't know if he beats Till or Wonderboy either.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Bisping's Till impression


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> But then it makes you wonder if he can beat the elite strikers. I don't know if he beats Till or Wonderboy either.


I think that'd be when RDA's mixture of striking and grappling works out for him. He doesn't have the grappling to stave off giant wrestlers but he can potentially mix it up well enough against strikers like he did Lawler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I think that'd be when RDA's mixture of striking and grappling works out for him. He doesn't have the grappling to stave off giant wrestlers but he can potentially mix it up well enough against strikers like he did Lawler.


But Lawler is on the decline and had torn ACL. Though RDA still looked great still. Idk it just think seems he hit that size wall that pretty much everyone besides Kelvin and Cormier hit when going up. It's hard to see a path to the belt for him at WW right now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I think that'd be when RDA's mixture of striking and grappling works out for him. He doesn't have the grappling to stave off giant wrestlers but he can potentially mix it up well enough against strikers like he did Lawler.


I don't think RDA can beat the top guys, striker or wrestler. It's easy to say, "RDA beat Lawler," but it seems that everyone leaves out that Robbie tore every muscle in his leg early in the fight and couldn't move to defend himself, let alone be the scary 5 round Robbie that killed Rory. RDA is just too small for the top 5.

But news coming out of Dana's mouth during the post show interview on FS1, he may be looking at Tyron vs Usman! He wrote Colby off as the guy who didnt defend and then got hurt, so why go with him when he's got Usman ready to go? Makes sense to me. Dana was really impressed by Usman this time around with his more ground and pound approach, opposed to the straight wrestle fuck in the Maia fight.

I'm just glad Usman is getting praise for his talent and perhaps gets a title shot, not from trash talk, but for actually WINNING FIGHTS.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> But Lawler is on the decline and had torn ACL. Though RDA still looked great still. Idk it just think seems he hit that size wall that pretty much everyone besides Kelvin and Cormier hit when going up. It's hard to see a path to the belt for him at WW right now


I do agree with that.

I’m just not a fan of the excessive weight cutting in MMA. I mean it’s a joke for example to say Khabib is the best 155 pound fighter on the planet when he only weighs 155 for about 10 minutes a year and is closer to 200 pounds when he’s fighting. And the same goes for every Champion.

I like seeing guys like RDA and Whittaker stop cutting so much and compete at a more natural weight class.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I do agree with that.
> 
> I’m just not a fan of the excessive weight cutting in MMA. I mean it’s a joke for example to say Khabib is the best 155 pound fighter on the planet when he only weighs 155 for about 10 minutes a year and is closer to 200 pounds when he’s fighting. And the same goes for every Champion.
> 
> I like seeing guys like RDA and Whittaker stop cutting so much and compete at a more natural weight class.


I feel you, but it's just so ingrained in combat sports I don't ever see it going away. The best option is probably the model ONE uses with everyone basically fighting a weight class up, so it's less weight cutting but still guys your size. That seems like the best option since weight cutting is probably impossible to get rid of.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> RDA has been an absolute beast at WW up until his last two fights, but wrestlers who are actually LHWs when they're in the cage are getting the best of him.


what the fuck. Colby is like undersized at WW if anything, I tihnk he cuts less than 10 pounds. 


RDA has always struggled against pressure wrestlers, Khabib, Colby and tonight. I prefer to see him stay at 170 but give him a better matchup. He is really fun to watch IMO


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Crute rebounded nicely in the third round. Refilled the gas tank enough to get the job done. Love seeing him get the finish in the last seconds when he could have just ridden it out for the decision. young prospect to keep an eye on. Cardio has to improve though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I didn’t see Kai Kara’s fight, must have been an absolute mauling to get 30- 25 scores.



Slickback said:


> what the fuck. Colby is like undersized at WW if anything, I tihnk he cuts less than 10 pounds.
> 
> 
> RDA has always struggled against pressure wrestlers, Khabib, Colby and tonight. I prefer to see him stay at 170 but give him a better matchup. He is really fun to watch IMO


I was generalising with the weight cutting comment. I just can’t stand the ridiculous amount of weight a lot of these guys cut. I honestly look at it being a bit cowardly if you need mass weight to compete and don’t have faith in your actual talents.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Speaking of prospects, Sodiq Yusuff! Very nice stand up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn that was sad. Hunto is shot, retire immediately. He’s so slow and plodding thesedays and just doesn’t seem to have any real interest in fighting anymore. Just sad seeing Hunto lose in such lacklustre fashion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Australia not doing any good in these big 3 in Adelaide...

Maybe JDS can complete the sweep.

And who saw Shogun winning a co-main in 2018...?!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Shogun with the win vs a prospect in 2018 :mark :mark

Gritty, veteran performance there. Always been one of my favorites Didn't panic/ drew on all those slugfests to weather the early storm, took his time for openings on the ground and feat. Maybe a good one to think about retiring on. Shogun has had one hell of a career that is certainly maximized. He isn't returning to the top of the mountain. 

edit: looks like he is still eyeing the ascension though. Respect the drive, don't think the body is gonna match the mind there even as barebones as light heavyweight is with DC retiring/likely never returning to LHW even in any pending comeback.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Tough night for the Australasian fighters tonight.

But WOW Tai looks damn good. Eating everything JDS throws and hurting him in return.

Edit: Just as I said that Tai got dropped.

Bad night for Australia/NZ.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Aaaaaannnnd SWEEP!

What a good fight while it lasted. It was simmering and then bang!

Thing I realized tonight is what a gamechanger the low kick at heavyweight can be. Hunt slowed down even more after the scrape to the leg. And JDS lost his bounce after Tai touched his leg up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Can't believe folk call Hunt a legend. Glad Hunt and Pedro loss after the weigh in antics


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Can't believe folk call Hunt a legend. Glad Hunt and Pedro loss after the weigh in antics


Antics that Willis started...

And Hunto is shot now but how’s he not a legend? The guys had some huge wins and achieved a lot. He used to be a really fun fighter too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Can't believe folk call Hunt a legend.


Look at it this way, Hunt NEVER DID ROIDS. Look at the list of guys who he's fought that had failed tests. And at heavyweight, one punch, kick or knee will put you out. He fought in Pride during the wild west, then UFC with guys who will juice till they get caught. Kind of like Bisping, only heavyweight is waaay higher risk than 185.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> Antics that Willis started...
> 
> And Hunto is shot now but how’s he not a legend? The guys had some huge wins and achieved a lot. He used to be a really fun fighter too.


Hunt the one who started shit at the weigh in. But no Hunt isn't a legend, you shouldn't be considered a legend with his record. Exciting fighter yes, legend no. Legend status should require more than what Hunt has done


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Look at it this way, Hunt NEVER DID ROIDS. Look at the list of guys who he's fought that had failed tests. And at heavyweight, one punch, kick or knee will put you out. He fought in Pride during the wild west, then UFC with guys who will juice till they get caught. Kind of like Bisping, only heavyweight is waaay higher risk than 185.


Hunt is exciting but no matter what caveat you give him, I just don't see legend. If you give him legend then who isn't a legend.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holy shit glad I didn't post my picks otherwsie would have been terrrible. Tough night for Aussies.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hunt's more a COMBAT SPORTS legend than a MMA legend. Came into PRIDE as the K-1 champ, which meant he fought the best fighters despite really being in his infancy in MMA training at the time. Fucker fought Wanderlei in his 3rd MMA fight and Cro Cop in his 4th, and won them both. Took Fedor to the limit in his 8th MMA fight. When you consider that you have MMA fighters not even at UFC level 8 fights in, he did great things.

Then the lack of knowledge of the ground game caught up with him. Had a run of 6 straight losses, 5 via sub.

Then the UFC resurgence. There's something about the underdog, and if you've watched for a considerable length of time, you know Hunt's story. Dana White didn't even want to give him a UFC fight. Then he starts getting walk-off KOs, making his way up the ranks. Tuscherer. Kongo. Nelson. Struve. Mir. Not bad for someone that the UFC basically wanted to pay out and fuck off.

Also, he had a great battle with JDS in that run, and one of the greatest heavyweight fights ever with Bigfoot in Brisbane.

Recent years, the age and the battles have caught up with him. Worth remembering he debuted in the Octagon at 37. And his recent fights, he's lost a step and generally seemed uninterested. I was super disappointed in his effort today especially. But I can see why people refer to Hunt as a legend. It's not always about records and championships. Great fights and great moments can also make a legend. I consider Donald Cerrone a legend, even though he may never wear UFC gold.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lol dam this was a card of brazil legends shitting on young Aussies.




Rua just keeps surprising me lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Hunt's more a COMBAT SPORTS legend than a MMA legend. Came into PRIDE as the K-1 champ, which meant he fought the best fighters despite really being in his infancy in MMA training at the time. Fucker fought Wanderlei in his 3rd MMA fight and Cro Cop in his 4th, and won them both. Took Fedor to the limit in his 8th MMA fight. When you consider that you have MMA fighters not even at UFC level 8 fights in, he did great things.
> 
> Then the lack of knowledge of the ground game caught up with him. Had a run of 6 straight losses, 5 via sub.
> 
> ...


I just don't see it. I don't think a championship should be the determining factor on legendary status. But you should have to have more substance than fun fights or a highlight reel to be considered a legend. Joe Lauzon has been in tons of exciting fights, is near the top of the UFC bonus getters, is he a legend. Uriah Hall has an incredible highlight reel, is he a legend. While I'd never miss a Hunt fight, I feel like calling him a legend devalues the term. 

While Cowboy and Hunt both will probably never hold titles in their respective divisions. The difference is at one point Cowboy was considered elite. I feel like to be a legend, at some point you should've been considered elite. Hunt was not that, at any point. Doesn't mean he's trash, just he's not an elite fighter and never was in MMA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*












Uriah Hall does not have an incredible highlight reel lol. Unless you count all his losses. (TUF is amateur and shouldn't really count given the opposition either)


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Holy shit glad I didn't post my picks otherwsie would have been terrrible. Tough night for Aussies.


Haha okay I'll take the bullet for this one. I was en route to my best predictions in ages until we got to the top 4 fights where I backed the Aussies.










To be fair, Matthews, Pedro and Tuivasa looked good early on. Matthews especially was up fairly comfortably 2 rounds before getting caught with that anaconda choke.

It was a good main card for action, a bad one for Aussie fighters and their fans. Lost $20 on a multi for the top 4 fights


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Haha okay I'll take the bullet for this one. I was en route to my best predictions in ages until we got to the top 4 fights where I backed the Aussies.
> 
> 
> To be fair, Matthews, Pedro and Tuivasa looked good early on. Matthews especially was up fairly comfortably 2 rounds before getting caught with that anaconda choke.
> ...


A much better feeling to go 0/4 on a multi than losing on all 4 bets. Really, striking all the way out is almost satisfying :lol

Nguyen by sub is a poor pick by you. But it's not like I'm one to talk...










Shogun Rua knocking someone else out within a minute of the opening round is deffo shocker of the yr.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Uriah Hall does not have an incredible highlight reel lol. Unless you count all his losses. (TUF is amateur and shouldn't really count given the opposition either)


Yet unlike Hunt, Hall actually has a winning record. If Hunt can be a legend simply off walk off KOs, there's little argument on why Hall shouldn't also be one. I mean from his TUF KOs, the Moose KO (someone Hunt lost to mind you), to making Leben retire mid fight. Hall when he wins (which happens more often than Hunt winning) he does it in fashion. 

I don't actually think Hall is a legend, but if Hunt gets that status then Hall and plenty of others should too.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Yet unlike Hunt, Hall actually has a winning record. If Hunt can be a legend simply off walk off KOs, there's little argument on why Hall shouldn't also be one. I mean from his TUF KOs, the Moose KO (someone Hunt lost to mind you), to making Leben retire mid fight. Hall when he wins (which happens more often than Hunt winning) he does it in fashion.
> 
> I don't actually think Hall is a legend, but if Hunt gets that status then Hall and plenty of others should too.


pmsl.

Mark Hunt has fought everyone there is to fight.

Uriah Hall has just fought (and lost to alot of) bums, other than Mousasi.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> pmsl.
> 
> Mark Hunt has fought everyone there is to fight.
> 
> Uriah Hall has just fought (and lost to alot of) bums, other than Mousasi.


So guys like Whittaker, Mousasi, Brunson, Gastelum, Weidman, and Costa are bums now. Hall has fought a who's who of middleweight over the last 6 years, just like Hunt with the heavyweights. Mark Hunt just loss to a barely ranked guy in Willis, but you say Hall losses to bums come on. Hunt has more losses and less wins than Hall, but somehow his losses get the "he's fought everyone"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Yet unlike Hunt, Hall actually has a winning record. If Hunt can be a legend simply off walk off KOs, there's little argument on why Hall shouldn't also be one. I mean from his TUF KOs, the Moose KO (someone Hunt lost to mind you), to making Leben retire mid fight. Hall when he wins (which happens more often than Hunt winning) he does it in fashion.
> 
> I don't actually think Hall is a legend, but if Hunt gets that status then Hall and plenty of others should too.


Why are you comparing Hall to Hunt here?


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Why are you comparing Hall to Hunt here?


I'm confused i thought thats what person i was replying to was doing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I only posted Hall's record in response to someone saying he had an incredible highlight reel lol


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> So guys like Whittaker, Mousasi, Brunson, Gastelum, Weidman, and Costa are bums now. Hall has fought a who's who of middleweight over the last 6 years, just like Hunt with the heavyweights. Mark Hunt just loss to a barely ranked guy in Willis, but you say Hall losses to bums come on. Hunt has more losses and less wins than Hall, but somehow his losses get the "he's fought everyone"


The difference (sorry i'm chuckling) is the guys you mention were all rising up and current.

Hall got a fluke win against Gegard and got wrecked by the others as a gimmie fight to the guys hes fighting, he was put in there to get beat, Hunts fights can always go either way and you are guarenteed a war.

Hunts fought legends, the Nogueiras, Fedor, Cro-Cop etc in their primes

I can't even understand why i'm having this conversation, Mark Hunt is a 20 year veteran whos fought at the top of every organization hes ever fought in for 20 years! in k1 and MMA! and is a danger to everyone, Hall is a cheap club fighter with no heart, chin or anything else.

Hunt after winning the K1 grand Prix walked into Pride and ended the 5 year unbeaten run of Wanderlei Silva, the worlds #1 pound for pound fighter at the time in his second ever MMA fight, then after that, went and beat Cro-Cop in his third.

You got Hunt walking through a Cro-Cop headkick that could kill a normal man, and you got Hall getting knocked out by a gust of wind by some unknown bingo hall fighter.

And please don't mention Derrick Brunson in your 'elite list' pmsl.

Not to mention Hunt has had over 70 fights, Hall has had 20 (about 14 of them in bingo halls)

And yeah, Mark Hunt just lost...aged 44 on his way out, all top fighters lose when they get old.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> The difference (sorry i'm chuckling) is the guys you mention were all rising up and current.
> 
> Hall got a fluke win against Gegard and got wrecked by the others as a gimmie fight to the guys hes fighting, he was put in there to get beat, Hunts fights can always go either way and you are guarenteed a war.
> 
> ...


I didn't say Brunson was elite, but he certainly isn't a can. Hunt having a long fighting career is great, doesn't mean he's an MMA legend. How do you excuse when Hunt lost to who he lost to, but then try to undercut Hall? Whittaker was on his way to becoming a champ, Costa is on the rise but in his prime, Mousasi was certainly in his prime. Hunt fights tend to be exciting no doubt, they can go either way too, but mostly the way where he loses after all he's 13-14- 1. 

You say Hunt is a danger to anyone, while under selling Uriah. But in reality Hunt has 10 KO victories, Uriah has 9 plus 2 submissions to Hunts 0 so Hall ends up having more finishes in his career. You talk about Uriah Hall gets knocked out by a gust of wind, meanwhile he's been finished by KO 4 times, while Hunt has been finished by KO 5 times. So by your own logic Hunt would get KO by the fan on high. 

Like if we're giving legend status to guys with losing records, just because they've had some good moments. Then who isn't a fucking MMA legend. Standards shouldn't be so low that you can have a losing record, no titles, but hey you had some great knockouts so legend. I disagree with that wholeheartedly. 

And stop with the Hunt is old so of course he's losing, he was losing at the same rate when he wasn't old. It's not like he was an elite fighter who father time got to. Know he's the same exciting one trick pony he's always been.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I think one factor no oneh as mentioned is the amount of fucking juicehead monkeys he has fought. You got the Pride days, then you have people like Bigfoot who was juiced to the absolute tits, and look what happened after he was off. Plus Brock, Overeem, Werdum etc


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Completely forgot about the card last night with all the Fury/Wilder excitement. Shame for the Aussie fans their boys lost all the big fights.

Ngannou vs. JDS is a good fight to make next I think. Maybe Blaydes vs. Tuivasa? Or build Tuivasa back up with an easier fight?


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The fact he beat the worlds number # 1 pound for pound fighter who was unbeaten for 5 years in his second MMA fight also.

I don't understand how you can compare Uriah Hall to Mark Hunt and actually mean it, unless you just started watching MMA like 5 years ago and don't know any better, i think this is probably a troll job, i can't take it seriously.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Completely forgot about the card last night with all the Fury/Wilder excitement. Shame for the Aussie fans their boys lost all the big fights.
> 
> Ngannou vs. JDS is a good fight to make next I think. Maybe Blaydes vs. Tuivasa? Or build Tuivasa back up with an easier fight?


I'd like to see JDS avenge Overeem, Ngannou would be interesting, it would just depend on which Ngannou turned up, the guy whos worried to get hit that fought Derrick Lewis or the killer that we saw prior to the Stipe fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I think one factor no oneh as mentioned is the amount of fucking juicehead monkeys he has fought. You got the Pride days, then you have people like Bigfoot who was juiced to the absolute tits, and look what happened after he was off. Plus Brock, Overeem, Werdum etc


I'd give more credence to this if he wasn't so wishy washy on it. He doesn't want to fight people on roids, yet he wants out of the organization with the best tearing. When he wins it's "ahh I'm a total bad ass, I don't care if they use or not". When he loses "this sport is dirty full of cheaters, I want out the UFC to fight people doing even less testing."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> The fact he beat the worlds number # 1 pound for pound fighter who was unbeaten for 5 years in his second MMA fight also.
> 
> I don't understand how you can compare Uriah Hall to Mark Hunt and actually mean it, unless you just started watching MMA like 5 years ago and don't know any better, i think this is probably a troll job, i can't take it seriously.


Fuck out of here with the just started watching argument it's terrible. This is less about Uriah Hall and more about this low threshold for legend in MMA. If Mark Hunt is bestowed legend status despite his under .500 record, never being elite, and never holding a title. Solely because he's had some fun fights and classic KOs, then pretty much anyone can be an MMA legend. Even somebody who shouldn't like Uriah Hall.

You should be able to like a fighter, enjoy their career and fights, without just throwing out the term legend if they don't deserve it. Nothing about Hunt's MMA career screams legend. I mean again notice you won't go near how Uriah has more finishes, more wins, less losses, and has been finished less than Hunt. Narratives can tell lies. You sell Hunt as this dangerous finisher with a strong chin, and Uriah as some hail mary fighter with no chin. Mean while he has more finishes than Hunt, one less KO, and has been finished less by KO and Sub.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I think one factor no oneh as mentioned is the amount of fucking juicehead monkeys he has fought. You got the Pride days, then you have people like Bigfoot who was juiced to the absolute tits, and look what happened after he was off. Plus Brock, Overeem, Werdum etc


I did that right when all this started.



Stormbringer said:


> Look at it this way, Hunt NEVER DID ROIDS. Look at the list of guys who he's fought that had failed tests. And at heavyweight, one punch, kick or knee will put you out. He fought in Pride during the wild west, then UFC with guys who will juice till they get caught. Kind of like Bisping, only heavyweight is waaay higher risk than 185.


It was swept aside.... :no:


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Fuck out of here with the just started watching argument it's terrible. This is less about Uriah Hall and more about this low threshold for legend in MMA. If Mark Hunt is bestowed legend status despite his under .500 record, never being elite, and never holding a title. Solely because he's had some fun fights and classic KOs, then pretty much anyone can be an MMA legend. Even somebody who shouldn't like Uriah Hall.
> 
> You should be able to like a fighter, enjoy their career and fights, without just throwing out the term legend if they don't deserve it. Nothing about Hunt's MMA career screams legend. I mean again notice you won't go near how Uriah has more finishes, more wins, less losses, and has been finished less than Hunt. Narratives can tell lies. You sell Hunt as this dangerous finisher with a strong chin, and Uriah as some hail mary fighter with no chin. Mean while he has more finishes than Hunt, one less KO, and has been finished less by KO and Sub.


:bummeddrake no words.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Mark Hunt is a fight legend, 70 fights, fought a whos who in both of the main sports he competed in over the space of 20 years, like a warrior.

Simple.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Why are you comparing Hall to Hunt here?


Because if Mark Hunt is considered a legend in MMA then literally anybody can, even somebody like Uriah can. I specifically picked Uriah because like Hunt his biggest accomplishments is he has some impressive KOs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> :bummeddrake no words.


Of course not because then you'd have to explain why Hunts worse record makes him an MMA legend but not Uriah.



GS1981 said:


> Mark Hunt is a fight legend, 70 fights, fought a whos who in both of the main sports he competed in over the space of 20 years, like a warrior.
> 
> Simple.


Don't change the goal posts, we're talking MMA legends, not combat sports legends, not K-1 legends. I mean unless being a legend in another sport makes you an MMA legend by default, then fuck it James Toney and Herschel Walker are MMA legends lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Mark Hunt ain't no MMA legend. Not even close. His case would have been better if he had retired after beating Mirko (or even Kosaka). But then he fought for another 12 years.

He is also the only person who could have his opponent piss hot, and then his reactions afterwards actually cause him to lose fans. The sympathy went to the guy who pissed hot. I've never seen that before in MMA, and I can't imagine I ever will see it again.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

You don't have to be an elite in your field to be a legend. It seems like some of the people ITT having problems differentiating this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

A Pioneer would perhaps be a better word, no?


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Of course not because then you'd have to explain why Hunts worse record makes him an MMA legend but not Uriah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change the goal posts, we're talking MMA legends, not combat sports legends, not K-1 legends. I mean unless being a legend in another sport makes you an MMA legend by default, then fuck it James Toney and Herschel Walker are MMA legends lol.


I never set the goal posts, i just said hes a legend.

But in a way he is, look at the amount of ex champions hes fought, and beat some of them, hes faced a murderers row.

You mention Hall is just as good, who has fought a ex dream and strikeforce and current bellator champion in Mousasi, and he fought the current champ before he was champion.

Off the top of my head the champions Hunt has fought, Wanderlei, Fedor, Stipe, Brock, Mir, JDS, Werdum, Overeem, Mousasi, Barnett, Cro-Cop, Big Foot, Rothwell, Nelson plus knocked out Lewis who was fighting for the title just a few weeks ago.

Hes literally fought every top heavyweight in the world except for Cain, Cormier and Randy Couture.

There is probably some more that i have missed also.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cub vs Aldo UFC 233. Strange matchup I t hought they would do Moicano vs Aldo. 



No easy fights for Cub man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> I never set the goal posts, i just said hes a legend.
> 
> But in a way he is, look at the amount of ex champions hes fought, and beat some of them, hes faced a murderers row.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't just get credit just for simply fighting some of the best if you consistently lose to the point you have a losing record. To me a legend should be if not equal to HOF caliber, then like a small step under that. But guys like Hunt should be far away from that status. To me it's like calling a NBA player a legend based off of a few good games high scoring games and a couple poster dunks. Like if all it takes is a bloodbath with Bigfoot Silva and 2 or 3 cool walk off KOs to be a legend, then to me the status to be an MMA legend is comically low.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Bisping said on his podcast a few weeks ago that Hunt is a legend of combat sports, but calling him a legend of MMA is a bit of a stretch. I tend to agree that that's a fair take. 

I love Hunto and always will but man, it's a hard to make the case that he's a legend when he's had his hand raised fewer times than he hasn't.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> Bisping said on his podcast a few weeks ago that Hunt is a legend of combat sports, but calling him a legend of MMA is a bit of a stretch. I tend to agree that that's a fair take.
> 
> I love Hunto and always will but man, it's a hard to make the case that he's a legend when he's had his hand raised fewer times than he hasn't.


Thats all i ever said, he was a combat legend and this guy started saying hes no better than Uriah Hall.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You don't have to be an elite in your field to be a legend. It seems like some of the people ITT having problems differentiating this.


If you don't have to have been elite at some point in your career to be a legend in sports then why not just calll everybody a legend. If legends can be mediocre that status means nothing


GS1981 said:


> Thats all i ever said, he was a combat legend and this guy started saying hes no better than Uriah Hall.


Except at no point was I ever discussing combat sports as a whole. So you trying to make it that makes no sense


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> If you don't have to have been elite at some point in your career to be a legend in sports then why not just calll everybody a legend. If legends can be mediocre that status means nothing
> 
> 
> Except at no point was I ever discussing combat sports as a whole. So you trying to make it that makes no sense


What you don't get is, MMA is not like boxing, you don't pad your record like Mike Tyson with 50 cans then lose the 6 meaningful fights you have and get classed a legend, in MMA, you are thrown straight in the deep end, and Mark Hunt has literally done that, hes fought every single heavyweight worth mentioning, so he is a legend in that regard, that hes been in wars, much liek the Diaz brothers, he will fight anyone.

No hes not a dominant champion, but if hes fighting, you watch it.

its not a case of hes won 10 and say loss 10, look who hes lost against, maybe hes dropping off now at the age of 44 after 70+ pro fights and some of those where brutal, but over his career, hes fought everyone, hes not one of those fighters that get hand fed stylistic opponents for him to beat, like Anderson in his prime or like Conor up until the Khabib fight.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I mean you could put him against Stipe or Cain or Cormier, and although you would expect him to lose, there is still that chance he would knock them the fuck out, with Hall, hes dangerous for the first 30 seconds standing up then he gives up the moment he gets struck.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> If you don't have to have been elite at some point in your career to be a legend in sports then why not just calll everybody a legend. If legends can be mediocre that status means nothing


Micky Ward is a boxing legend. Arturo Gatti is a boxing legend. Butterbean is a boxing legend. Minowaman is a MMA legend. Emanuel Agustus is a boxing legend. Stephan Bonnar is a MMA legend.

^ none of the gentlemen above, which is just off the top of my head cause there are many more, was this top of the food chain elite in their respective times. Yet they are legends in their own rights. Cause they produced legendary fights, styles, moments, movements, etc. None of them are what you can call ATG (all time great). Therefore, none of them belongs in the GOAT lists. But they have a place in their sports. It is simple as that. Yes MMA is an infant in terms of its history but even the oldest of them in boxing has many non-elite legends.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> What you don't get is, MMA is not like boxing, you don't pad your record like Mike Tyson with 50 cans then lose the 6 meaningful fights you have and get classed a legend, in MMA, you are thrown straight in the deep end, and Mark Hunt has literally done that, hes fought every single heavyweight worth mentioning, so he is a legend in that regard, that hes been in wars, much liek the Diaz brothers, he will fight anyone.
> 
> No hes not a dominant champion, but if hes fighting, you watch it.


Again nobody's saying you have to have a perfect record, but surely a winning record is a great starting point for legend status. You should have to accomplish tangible remarkable things to be considered a legend. Not just be a guy who fought the best, but rarely won. Being a legend should be more than just being exciting to watch. 

No other sports has such low standards. You talk about Tyson losing all his big fights and being considered a legend. But forget that ultimately he's a former champion, has a winning record, was must see PPV, and had a huge cultural impact. Yeah that makes a legend. But just being exciting while losing more than you win shouldn't. What you're doing is the equivalent of saying a Nate Robinson or Gerald Green are legendary NBA players because they're exciting dunkers.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Is Andre the Giant not considered a 'wrestling legend'? and yes i know its fake, but he had 1 bullshit belt hold and lost every ppv.

Its the memories that make legends, not accomplishments, you get different types of legends.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Again nobody's saying you have to have a perfect record, but surely a winning record is a great starting point for legend status. You should have to accomplish tangible remarkable things to be considered a legend. Not just be a guy who fought the best, but rarely won. Being a legend should be more than just being exciting to watch.
> 
> No other sports has such low standards. You talk about Tyson losing all his big fights and being considered a legend. But forget that ultimately he's a former champion, has a winning record, was must see PPV, and had a huge cultural impact. Yeah that makes a legend. But just being exciting while losing more than you win shouldn't. What you're doing is the equivalent of saying a Nate Robinson or Gerald Green are legendary NBA players because they're exciting dunkers.


If Tyson only fought the top guys, he'd have a losing record also, that much has been proven, Hunt has only fought the best in his prime.

I have zero clue about basketball because i'm english.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Micky Ward is a boxing legend. Arturo Gatti is a boxing legend. Butterbean is a boxing legend. Minowaman is a MMA legend. Emanuel Agustus is a boxing legend. Stephan Bonnar is a MMA legend.
> 
> ^ none of the gentlemen above, which is just off the top of my head cause there are many more, was this top of the food chain elite in their respective times. Yet they are legends in their own rights. Cause they produced legendary fights, styles, moments, movements, etc. None of them are what you can call ATG (all time great). Therefore, none of them belongs in the GOAT lists. But they have a place in their sports. It is simple as that. Yes MMA is an infant in terms of its history but even the oldest of them in boxing has many non-elite legends.


I can give Bonnar and Minowaman legendary moments, but at the end of the day legends come on. We're talking about a Stephan Bonnar who had one moment. Definitely a very imporntant vital moment , but a legend ehh. Being a freakshow fighter legend status eh. I mean shit why not call Krazy Horse a legend for his legendary freak outs. Or Mayhem Miller a legend for his general bizarreness. 

To me if these are what makes legends, you're basically flirting with a thin line of making everybody you enjoy or fondly remember a legend. Like I vividly remember how much I enjoyed watching Clay Guida from like 2006-2010 and him bouncing around hair everywhere, should he be a legend. Is Derrick Lewis a legend for mostly fun fights and having funny interviews?


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> I can give Bonnar and Minowaman legendary moments, but at the end of the day legends come on. We're talking about a Stephan Bonnar who had one moment. Definitely a very imporntant vital moment , but a legend ehh. Being a freakshow fighter legend status eh. I mean shit why not call Krazy Horse a legend for his legendary freak outs. Or Mayhem Miller a legend for his general bizarreness.
> 
> To me if these are what makes legends, you're basically flirting with a thin line of making everybody you enjoy or fondly remember a legend. Like I


So what in your mind makes a legend? cos you are just disagreeing hard with multiple people all with viable responses without explaining what you actually think.

I'd go as far as saying Tank Abbott was a UFC legend, because it was him that first got me interested when i saw him knock out that giant samoan dude in devastating fashion on UFC 1, i wanted to see more and more of him and the fame propelled him into the media and into wrestling etc.

Ken Shamrock another, he has a crappy record, no true title wins other than that super fight title, still another legend.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

In my opinion a legend can be a dominant champion, a dominant contender, a guy who is competitive against the whos who of a sport or a guy who does things nobody has ever seen before and captures everybodys imaginations.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

There is also the story also, how Hunt crashed as a fighter settling for pay days Bob Sapp style after Pride had gone and his k1 days were finished, losing like 6 fights back to back, went and trained like a mad man and lost 100lbs and gained a ground game in a space of a year or 2 and went on a tear up which culminated in a title shot where he was seconds away from winning when he dropped Werdum.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sorry for post spamming by whilst i'm at it, Randy Couture and BJ Penn both have pretty much as many losses and they do wins also.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> I can give Bonnar and Minowaman legendary moments, but at the end of the day legends come on. We're talking about a Stephan Bonnar who had one moment. Definitely a very imporntant vital moment , but a legend ehh. Being a freakshow fighter legend status eh. I mean shit why not call Krazy Horse a legend for his legendary freak outs. Or Mayhem Miller a legend for his general bizarreness.
> 
> To me if these are what makes legends, you're basically flirting with a thin line of making everybody you enjoy or fondly remember a legend. Like I vividly remember how much I enjoyed watching Clay Guida from like 2006-2010 and him bouncing around hair everywhere, should he be a legend. Is Derrick Lewis a legend for mostly fun fights and having funny interviews?


I just gave you couple of examples from boxing. The sport that has the oldest history of them all. Where the standards are so high and talent pool throughout the decades are so vast that you can do top 100 ATG list per each weight division yet still have to left out some more boxers. Yet it has legends that were never elite. It is only normal for MMA to have legends like that too. That was my point and I made it. You may not like it nor agree with it. But it is what it is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> So what in your mind makes a legend? cos you are just disagreeing hard with multiple people all with viable responses without explaining what you actually think.
> 
> I'd go as far as saying Tank Abbott was a UFC legend, because it was him that first got me interested when i saw him knock out that giant samoan dude in devastating fashion on UFC 1, i wanted to see more and more of him and the fame propelled him into the media and into wrestling etc.
> 
> Ken Shamrock another, he has a crappy record, no true title wins other than that super fight title, still another legend.


To me a legend would be bare minimum somebody that spent a good portion of their career at least near the top of their division. Somebody who was an outstanding record relative to their piers. Then bonus points for stuff like title wins, classic fights, classic finishes, memorable feuds. 

For me guys I'd consider legends who be near my baseline barely would be folk like Cowboy Cerrone, Carlos Condit, Michael Chandler 



GS1981 said:


> If Tyson only fought the top guys, he'd have a losing record also, that much has been proven, Hunt has only fought the best in his prime.
> 
> I have zero clue about basketball because i'm english.


But the problem with this narrative is in boxing what Tyson did is the norm. The issue for Hunt is in MMA everybody fights everybody, he's just one of the few known names with a losing record. Look at Andrei Arlovski. He's fought the best of the best, he's been finished a bunch, he still has a winning record. It's not like Hunt is the only MMA heavyweight fighting consistently fighting top guys. He's just the one of the few consistently losing to the point he has a losing record


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> To me a legend would be bare minimum somebody that spent a good portion of their career at least near the top of their division. Somebody who was an outstanding record relative to their piers. Then bonus points for stuff like title wins, classic fights, classic finishes, memorable feuds.
> 
> For me guys I'd consider legends who be near my baseline barely would be folk like Cowboy Cerrone, Carlos Condit, Michael Chandler
> 
> ...


Hunts been in and around title contention his whole career, other than when he balooned up to 350lbs and was just taking pay days after Pride folded.

He could have easily been champion, he had Werdum at the brink of defeat, he also gave Fedor one hell of a fight in pride.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

You need to take into account that had Mark Hunt been fed cans his whole career he would have a winning record also, hes only fought top 5 guys literally straight through because he was a k1 champion, if the majority of the current guys with good records did the same they would have the same problem.

Arlovski is also a legend of the sport.

not legends but look at Bobby lashleys record vs Lesnars, whos looks better on paper? lashley is like 20 something and 2 and Lesnar is 5-3, if Lashely went straight into the top of the UFC, he would be like 0-20.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> You need to take into account that had Mark Hunt been fed cans his whole career he would have a winning record also, hes only fought top 5 guys literally straight through because he was a k1 champion, if the majority of the current guys with good records did the same they would have the same problem.
> 
> Arlovski is also a legend of the sport.





GS1981 said:


> You need to take into account that had Mark Hunt been fed cans his whole career he would have a winning record also, hes only fought top 5 guys literally straight through because he was a k1 champion, if the majority of the current guys with good records did the same they would have the same problem.
> 
> Arlovski is also a legend of the sport.


Except this "if he only fought cans he'd have a better record" line doesn't work because he's not the only one who's had to fight tough people. By virtue of how shallow HW has historically been, 95% of the especially top 15 heavyweights have fought a shit ton of top fighters and top names. JDS has, Werdum has, Overeem has, Arlovski has, Cain has, Stipe has, Big Nog has, Mir has, Brock has, Fedor has, CroCop has, Bigfoot Silva has. None of those guys have losing records. 




GS1981 said:


> Hunts been in and around title contention his whole career, other than when he balooned up to 350lbs and was just taking pay days after Pride folded.
> 
> He could have easily been champion, he had Werdum at the brink of defeat, he also gave Fedor one hell of a fight in pride.


Not really outside of his big win streak before JDS beat most of the time he's spent his time as a bottom 10 fighter, in the HW division at that. Go through the rankings and he's spent more time in the 6-10 rankings than the top 5




ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I just gave you couple of examples from boxing. The sport that has the oldest history of them all. Where the standards are so high and talent pool throughout the decades are so vast that you can do top 100 ATG list per each weight division yet still have to left out some more boxers. Yet it has legends that were never elite. It is only normal for MMA to legends like that too. That was my point and I made it.


I don't watch enough boxing to argue that point. But I do know that a difference between Ward, Gatti, and Butterbean were world champions and also have winning records. For them to be champions at some point they were elite.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> I don't watch enough boxing to argue that point. But I do know that a difference between Ward, Gatti, and Butterbean were world champions and also have winning records. For them to be champions at some point they were elite.


Nah, they were not. Since the end of the 80's, you don't have to be elite to win a world title in boxing.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Except this "if he only fought cans he'd have a better record" line doesn't work because he's not the only one who's had to fight tough people. By virtue of how shallow HW has historically been, 95% of the especially top 15 heavyweights have fought a shit ton of top fighters and top names. JDS has, Werdum has, Overeem has, Arlovski has, Cain has, Stipe has, Big Nog has, Mir has, Brock has, Fedor has, CroCop has, Bigfoot Silva has. None of those guys have losing records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of those guys you mentioned have beaten a shit ton of cans, especially the pride guys beating who ever the judoka of the week was, Lesnar is similar to Hunt, he had 1 can then only fought elite fighters, like i said in my edit, look at Bobby Lashleys record, i just looked 15-2 and not beaten a single top 10-15 opponent and even lost to 2 cans, then look at Lesnars at 5-3, whos looks better on paper?

to a guy who has no clue, Lashleys would look remarkably better, infact i read a article recently about some guy who had no clue saying Lashleys MMA record was far more spectacular than the 'spotty record' of Brock Lesanr, but the fact is Brock beat 1 gimmie fight and then walked straight into fighting top 5 guys.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

You also mentioned 10 fighters who have been popped for PEDS, and the ones that have not are suspect, like Fedor who went to shit as soon as he entered the testing pool when he fought in Strikeforce.

And funnily enough Hunt has fought almost all of them.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

You mentioned JDS, he had 6 wins against cans before he entered the UFC, has fought 3 of them in the UFC, and has also lost 5 fights and popped for peds twice, work that out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Nah, they were not. Since the end of the 80's, you don't have to be elite to win a world title in boxing.


So they just have a bunch of non-Elite champions in boxing? What were the elite fighters doing then? 




GS1981 said:


> All of those guys you mentioned have beaten a shit ton of cans, especially the pride guys beating who ever the judoka of the week was, Lesnar is similar to Hunt, he had 1 can then only foguht elite fighters, liek i said in my edit, look at Bobby Lashleys record, i just looked 15-2 and not beaten a single top 10-15 opponent and even lost to 2 cans, then look at Lesanrs at 5-3, whos looks better on paper?
> 
> to a guy who has no clue, Lashleys would look remarkably better, infact i read a article recently about some guy who had no clue saying Lashleys MMA record was far more spectacular than the 'spotty record' of Brock Lesanr, but the fact is Brock beat 1 gimmie fight and then walked straight into fighting top 5 guys.


And Hunt has to, look at Hunt's 5 fight win streak in pride, then his 4 fight win streak in the UFC. It's from cans to bottom 15 guys. Hunt has not fought the 27 toughest heavyweights ever. Everybody has fought some low level guys. But by nature of the Heavyweight division in MMA, most fight a lot of at least decent fighters, most face a lot of great heavyweights. It's just Mark Hunt consistently loses. 

As far as Lashley goes, his record wouldn't make him elite or a legend worthy as it's clear he's not fighting fighters worth a damn for the most part. So his strength of schedule makes him unworthy.

Hunt is the opposite where he's had chances to prove how great he was, as he's fought a lot of solid to great fighters. The problem is Hunt doesn't deliver enough in the win column. If you lose the majority of the time you fight top competition then clearly you aren't top competition yourself. Now I could definitely understand the logic behind "there's no shame in losing to some of the guys Hunt has to". Because really there's nothing wrong with losing to the JDS and Stipe's of the division, but the lack of ability to beat that tier does paint a clear picture you're not on that level


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> So they just have a bunch of non-Elite champions in boxing? What were the elite fighters doing then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hunts 5 fight streak in Pride? beating Wanderlei who was unbeaten for 5 years and the number 1 in the world at the time and Cro-Cop in his second and third fights? Bobish was a name also in the era.

Total contradiction here, so Lashleys record does not count but hes 15-2 and Hunts a can like Uriah Hall because hes 13-14.

You know you are arguing in circles and just disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing, anybody who has had a career like Hunt and been in the huge fights, dropping champions etc, with the story he has is a legend in my eyes, the guy makes you watch, casuals know his name, Uriah Hall is unknown and his claim to fame is having the flukiest knockout in UFC history.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> So they just have a bunch of non-Elite champions in boxing? What were the elite fighters doing then?


either beating them or fighting for the other belts. there are gazillions of belts per division. Not all of them matters you know. Gatti is the most succesful of the trio yet even he won the vacated WBC title against a nation level Italian boxer. Go figure.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Not to mention his ufc run, a unbeaten stud who was liek 22-0 in Chris Tuchscherer who was also Brocks training partner, then Kongo, Struve and Rothwell, all of which are fighters bouncing around the top 10 in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ah lets just move on, this guy is always going to have a answer, no matter what you tell him, hes just disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> Total contradiction here, so Lashleys record does not count but hes 15-2 and Hunts a can like Uriah Hall because hes 13-14.
> 
> You know you are arguing in circles and just disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing, anybody who has had a career like Hunt and been in the huge fights, dropping champions etc, with the story he has is a legend in my eyes, the guy makes you watch, casuals know his name, Uriah Hall is unknown and his claim to fame is having the flukiest knockout in UFC history.


It's not arguing in circles or being contradictory, it's arguing with logic.

Yes Lashley's record is positive, but it's lacking in credible wins. So while it's overwhelmingly in the positive, he's seriously lacking in wins that make you see him as a top fighters. Lashley's has a great record for a professional wrestler who sometimes fights MMA. But in MMA his record isn't remarkable.


Hunt's issue is separate from Lashley's because while Hunt's strength of schedule is harder than Lashley's, his record clearly shows that Hunt isn't on the level of his competition. I just don't get the logic of calling Hunt a legend because he served as a proverbial punching bag for some of the best fighters of his era. Hunt doesn't get extra credit for jumping in the deep end and drowning.

The entire reason Hall was brought up to show how absurd legend status will be, if every fucker with a good moment is considered a legend




GS1981 said:


> Not to mention his ufc run, a unbeaten stud who was liek 22-0 in Chris Tuchscherer who was also Brocks training partner, then Kongo, Struve and Rothwell, all of which are fighters bouncing around the top 10 in the last 10-15 years.


Wins over Stefan Struve, Rothwell, and Kongo are legend tier wins now :lmao



GS1981 said:


> Ah lets just move on, this guy is always going to have a answer, no matter what you tell him, hes just disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing.


No you guys just have this weird obsession with calling a mediocre fighter a legend because you find him exciting.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> It's not arguing in circles or being contradictory, it's arguing with logic.
> 
> Yes Lashley's record is positive, but it's lacking in credible wins. So while it's overwhelmingly in the positive, he's seriously lacking in wins that make you see him as a top fighters. Lashley's has a great record for a professional wrestler who sometimes fights MMA. But in MMA his record isn't remarkable.
> 
> ...


Losing half of his fights when hes only fought elite does not mean hes a proverbial punching bag, it just means hes a elite fighter without a padded record.

Take Fabricio Werdums record, take off the cans and add up the wins and losses against the best fighters, infact do this for anyone not named Cain Velasquez or Fedor in the heavyweight division, take 10 minutes to make your excuse then just move on with your life because this is getting boring, if you watched MMA from the beggining you would not be shitting on a top fighter like Hunt, i think the issue is you are judging him on his last 2-3 fights then had a glance at his record and made your judgement.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> It's not arguing in circles or being contradictory, it's arguing with logic.
> 
> Yes Lashley's record is positive, but it's lacking in credible wins. So while it's overwhelmingly in the positive, he's seriously lacking in wins that make you see him as a top fighters. Lashley's has a great record for a professional wrestler who sometimes fights MMA. But in MMA his record isn't remarkable.
> 
> ...


What a dick, show me one heavyweight who has not fought the likes of Struve, Kongo and Rothwell. they are mainstay top 10 guys and a guy i know has fought Kongo personally and got raped so i respect him.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

And this guy mentions moving the goals posts^ claims JDS to be a legend and not Hunt, subtract all of JDS's wins against all of the top 10s and only against championship opponents then, by your logic he would be like 1-4.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> Losing half of his fights when hes only fought elite does not mean hes a proverbial punching bag, it just means hes a elite fighter without a padded record.
> 
> Take Fabricio Werdums record, take off the cans and add up the wins and losses against the best fighters, infact do this for anyone not named Cain Velasquez or Fedor in the heavyweight division, take 10 minutes to make your excuse then just move on with your life because this is getting boring, if you watched MMA from the beggining you would not be shitting on a top fighter like Hunt, i think the issue is you are judging him on his last 2-3 fights then had a glance at his record and made your judgement.


An elite fighter who rarely beats elite fighters is not an elite fighter lol. It's doesn't mean they're a bum, but certainly not elite nor legendary. It's not shitting on Hunt to say he's not an MMA legend. It's not my fault he's 13-14 with no title wins. He's enjoyable yes, had some great fights yes. 

Also what do you even consider cans. You holler "Hunt's the only one only fighting elite talent". Then go on to sell his run that included guys like Struve, Kongo, and Rothwell as if that's proof of him having elite wins. Like come on lol. You give me the records for Overeem, JDS, and Werdum minus cans (tell me who you took off) and we'll go from there. But do the same for Hunt because his Pride run loses a lot


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> An elite fighter who rarely beats elite fighters is not an elite fighter lol. It's doesn't mean they're a bum, but certainly not elite nor legendary. It's not shitting on Hunt to say he's not an MMA legend. It's not my fault he's 13-14 with no title wins. He's enjoyable yes, had some great fights yes.
> 
> Also what do you even consider cans. You holler "Hunt's the only one only fighting elite talent". Then go on to sell his run that included guys like Struve, Kongo, and Rothwell as if that's proof of him having elite wins. Like come on lol. You give me the records for Overeem, JDS, and Werdum minus cans (tell me who you took off) and we'll go from there. But do the same for Hunt because his Pride run loses a lot


You need help mate, you have confused the shit out of me with your changing logic, contradictions and moving goal posts, so you only count top wins as championship fights, so add up Werdums championship fight record, or JDS or Overeem who never won a elite MMA championship and has been knocked out about 15 times.

This stupid argument has been going on for 3 days and you are relentless in manipulating your argument to continue it, so i'm not replying anymore.

IMO its pretty obvious you are new to the sport and you are just looking at fight records and not living the fights, IMO you have never heard of Cheick Kongo nor seen any of his fights to call him a can when the guy was bouncing around the top 10 of the division from like 2007-2017, he even dropped Cain twice ffs.

<<done>>


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> You need help mate, you have confused the shit out of me with your changing logic, contradictions and moving goal posts, so you only count top wins as championship fights, so add up Werdums championship fight record, or JDS or Overeem who never won a elite MMA championship and has been knocked out about 15 times.
> 
> This stupid argument has been going on for 3 days and you are relentless in manipulating your argument to continue it, so i'm not replying anymore.
> 
> IMO its pretty obvious you are new to the sport and you are just looking at fight records and not living the fights, IMO you have never heard of Cheick Kongo nor seen any of his fights to call him a can when the guy was bouncing around the top 10 of the division from like 2007-2017, he even dropped Cain twice ffs.


You mean ball punching Cheik Kongo who's career highlight is his comeback win against Pat Barry in a fight he was losing and could've been stopped. Who's over in Bellator now who should've been in their heavyweight tournament instead of Charlotte. Yeah I know who he is. Cheik Kongo isn't a scrub, but he's also not the type of fighter name you use to define somebody as a legend.

It be like saying "this lightweight has wins over Joe Lauzon, Spencer Fisher, Sam Stout, and Jim Miller. They're a total legend and elite fighter at LW". No Cheik Kongo is a good name if you're considered middle of the pack at Heavyweight, but elite no. Cain has a win over Kongo, but that's not what makes him impressive. It's the maulings of JDS, and Bigfoot when he was still a top heavyweight, the win over Big Nog. That made his name as an elite fighter. The same as having wins over Carwin, Cain, Werdum had JDS seen as one of the best heavyweights in the early 2010s. Some names mean more than others.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

lol Bigfoot you mean the guy whos invincible when using PEDS and gets knocked out by a feather when he fights clean.

And you class him as elite? hes no better than Kongo, and i'd even go as far as saying Kongo would probably beat him if he fought clean.

The guy who has a UFC record of 3-10 and 1 NC

Yet Kongos UFC run was 11 wins, 1 draw and 6 losses.

My bad i'm replying again, closes tab.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> lol Bigfoot you mean the guy whos invincible when using PEDS and gets knocked out by a feather when he fights clean.
> 
> And you class him as elite? hes no better than Kongo, and i'd even go as far as saying Kongo would probably beat him if he fought clean.
> 
> ...


This is where history matters, when Bigfoot lost to Cain he was 2 fights removed from stopping Fedor, and was 16-3. That was a Big win at the time. Conversely when Hunt beat Kongo, Kongo was already solidified as a name but bottom 10 type UFC fighter. So while Bigfoot would go on to have an unimpressive UFC and Post UFC career, that was a big win at the time. 

Yes I don't know why you keep replying with bad counter arguments either


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

UFC 233 Joseph Benavidez vs Deiveson Figueiredo



Wow great fucking fight


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> This is where history matters, when Bigfoot lost to Cain he was 2 fights removed from stopping Fedor, and was 16-3. That was a Big win at the time. Conversely when Hunt beat Kongo, Kongo was already solidified as a name but bottom 10 type UFC fighter. So while Bigfoot would go on to have an unimpressive UFC and Post UFC career, that was a big win at the time.
> 
> Yes I don't know why you keep replying with bad counter arguments either


16-3 elite, when his only known opponents were Werdum (loss) Fedor (ped win) Arlovski (ped win)

so really he was 2-1 going in (by your logic)

So if hunt had those 13 wins going into Pride and a Elite XC title reign against fighters that nobody has ever heard of, he would be classed as you say, elite?

here you go mate, this is you...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> 16-3 elite, when his only known opponents were Werdum (loss) Fedor (ped win) Arlovski (ped win)
> 
> so really he was 2-1 going in (by your logic)
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ this isn't hard to understand.

Overall record matters, the level of competition faced matters, what you did against top competition matters, accolades like titles matters. 

Someone like Lashley going 15-2 doesn't matter because while he wins, his record is devoid of even solid competition in this era. It's a similar reason to why nobody considers MVP a top WW, because he's crushing cans and not being challenged. But your record being full of name fighters isn't worth much if you rarely win those fights. 

What is so hard to grasp about this? You don't get credit for only crushing cans nor credit for constantly losing to name fighters? Like some of Hunt's losses would be easy to let slide, if he didn't have soooo fucking many of them to the point he has a losing record. It's one thing if Hunt was like 13-6, because while he'd still have losses you could go "he wins more than he loses, and those losses were to killers anyway". But with Hunt and his losing record, now you have to try and explain how he somehow is this legend despite the fact his record is a sub .500 fighter.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Jesus Christ this isn't hard to understand.
> 
> Overall record matters, the level of competition faced matters, what you did against top competition matters, accolades like titles matters.
> 
> ...


LOL

So Mark Hunt lets say hes 8 and 8 against top level fighters and his overall record is 8-8, no prior fights.

So lets say Fabricio Werdums record is 8 and 8 against top level fighters, but he also has 20 wins against cans, making his record 28-8

So Werdum is a legend of the sport because he has the 20 prior wins against cans, is that what you are trying to say?

Edit: if you add it up for real, Werdums record against fighters of YOUR standard, is actually 4-8.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Simply put, since you have made such a endlessly huge deal about this, who do you class as a heavyweight MMA legend outside of the obvious choices of Fedor, Cain and Cormier?

And i say Cormier because hes 15-0 at heavyweight and won the top title in multiple orgs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> LOL
> 
> So Mark Hunt lets say hes 8 and 8 against top level fighters and his overall record is 8-8, no prior fights.
> 
> ...


On that alone of course not. 

But if say during that 8-8 run he captured a world title, beat Fedor when it meant something, beat Cain who was considered one of if not the best UFC Heavyweight at the time, while having wins over other former champions and top heavyweights, then yes that's what makes him a legend. It's the details that matter.


As far as heavyweight legends

JDS, Overeem, Werdum, Big Nog, Mir.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

:bored


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> On that alone of course not.
> 
> But if say during that 8-8 run he captured a world title, beat Fedor when it meant something, beat Cain who was considered one of if not the best UFC Heavyweight at the time, while having wins over other former champions and top heavyweights, then yes that's what makes him a legend. It's the details that matter.
> 
> ...


Surely there you are naming the greatest achievement for a legend, something noone else has done?

I mean if thats the bar, then Werdum is the only legend.

Frank Mir as a legend, but not Hunt? that is a joke 18-12, won the title in the company's weakest era, are you telling me Hunt wouldn't have knocked out Tim Sylvia? 10 of his wins against cans, 3 against top heavyweights who by todays standard would be mid level, even in their primes, and the rest the type of fighters you say as does not qualify as top level talent, and in general not fighting as many names as Hunt, plus hes a ped user.

Nog again is a legend because of his legendary heart, much like Mark Hunt.

Overeem never won a title and lost all of his big fights in devastating fashion, has about 25 cans, on his record, holds a k1 title the same as hunt....blatant one of the worst ped users in the sport from his dramatic body changes from light heavyweight can to gigantic unstoppable heavyweight, gets popped and shrinks down to a fat light heavyweight, majority of his wins come as Ubereem, UFC record is a mirror of Hunts, wins against the gatekeepers, gets destroyed by the top drawer heavyweights, knocked out more times than any fighter i know.

Yet, despite me putting them down, i agree they are all legends, but if you can name Overeem as a legend, then you have to name Hunt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> Surely there you are naming the greatest achievement for a legend, something noone else has done?
> 
> I mean if thats the bar, then Werdum is the only legend.
> 
> ...


While Overeem was never UFC champ, he was Strike Force champ. Has 2 wins over Werdum and JDS as far as top line Heavyweights. 2 wins over other former champs in Mir and Lesnar. Then you go down and start looking and he has other named fighters on his resume as well as the 5 wins over former champs I just named .

As far as Mir I get him being questioned, but 2 time champ, was elite in his prime, came back from injury and was still top of the line for quite sometime.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> While Overeem was never UFC champ, he was Strike Force champ. Has 2 wins over Werdum and JDS as far as top line Heavyweights. 2 wins over other former champs in Mir and Lesnar. Then you go down and start looking and he has other named fighters on his resume as well as the 5 wins over former champs I just named .
> 
> As far as Mir I get him being questioned, but 2 time champ, was elite in his prime, came back from injury and was still top of the line for quite sometime.


So basically what you are saying is win loss records vs champs don't matter now as long as you were a champion?

So if Hunt knocked out Werdum in that match he would be a legend because he would have won a title?

You can't really count Strikeforce as a top level championship win because it was even lesser than Bellator is now, like a c league and he never defended his belt for 4 years then the company started to grow and when he did finally defend it it was a easy mauling of Brett Rogers, then he gave it up.

Again Hunt could have won that belt, or the Bellator title.

Just give it up mate, you are naming legends that have comparable records to Hunt such has Overeem, his only real thing that he has over hunt is the other 20-25 cans hes fought, otherwise is pretty similar and even if Overeem is better than Hunt (debatable) then Hunt is not exactly far behind him.

I mean the title holder argument you can use, i can't really disagree with that (within reason, i mean there has been plenty of title holders that have been flash in the pan, JDS for example, won the title with a flash ko 10 seconds into a fight, then got mauled twice afterwards and never regained it), but calling Overeem legend and saying Hunt is not is stupid.

And i'll say it one last time, all of the fighters you have mentioned have all been drug cheats.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I tapped out after a page and a half ago and this shit is STILL FUCKING GOING! For fuck sake take it to PMs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



GS1981 said:


> So basically what you are saying is win loss records vs champs don't matter now as long as you were a champion?
> 
> So if Hunt knocked out Werdum in that match he would be a legend because he would have won a title?
> 
> ...


No what I'm saying is accolades, accomplishments, and quality wins is what makes legends. Mark Hunt doesn't have enough of any of those in MMA to qualify. I don't get what's so hard about this to grasp, Mark Hunt is lacking in the types of wins, accomplishments, and accolades that should accompany legend status.

No he doesn't have a similar record to a Werdum, Overeem, Mir, JDS because he's never been a champion and he has a losing record. He's never won any big MMA tournament that's a knock, he never held any organizations title that's a knock, then you add in a losing record and that's the biggest knock on him. 

It's hard to argue that Strike Force is C level competition that's lesser than Bellator given what their Welterweights, Middleweights, and Heavyweights were able to accomplish in the UFC. I mean the MW and HW divisions both were seriously bolstered by the addition of the StrikeForce guys. I mean they got Cormier, Overeem, Werdum, Barnett, and Bigfoot which was a big deal during the merger.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm talking about Strikeforce in 2007 when it was a bingo hall promotion and he beat Paul Beuentello for the title then never defended it.

But like the guy said before you, whatever, agree to disagree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I tapped out after a page and a half ago and this shit is STILL FUCKING GOING! For fuck sake take it to PMs.


Fuck that until weight ins for Max vs Brian we're talking Hunt not being a legend


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nah, you guys gotta stop now. For real though. It's clearly an agree to disagree thing now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Joel said:


> Nah, you guys gotta stop now. For real though. It's clearly an agree to disagree thing now.


It clearly is, but ain't no real news going on to divert attention.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The main event and co main event are arguably the greatest technical fights every in their respective divisions. Talk about that

Edit - The Joanna/Valentina fight might be the most technically advanced fight in WMMA history


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I've got a gut feeling that Valentina dominates Joanna, I feel it in my bones.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> I've got a gut feeling that Valentina dominates Joanna, I feel it in my bones.


Well she already beat her 3 times in muay thai. Plus she's the bigger fighter. Not to mention she fights to finish girls, not win on points like JJ.

My concern on this card is Max. I just don't know how "water poisoning" will affect him moving forward. Plus Brian seems like a much bigger fighter than the rest of the 145 bunch like Aldo, Cub and Edgar. Hope I'm wrong but I think Ortega wins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Did you guys see the staredown today? There was barely any size difference, which makes Valentina's run at 135 even more impressive if anything. 


Ride or die with Joanna, I believe she can do it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Ride or die with Joanna, I believe she can do it


I want to be there with you. I want JJ to succeed. But Val is just so much more deadly, at least on paper. But I'm willing to take a bet on Val winning via something scary and bloody!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cruz is back!!!!!


Fighting Lineker at UFC 233


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Jaxx said:


> I've got a gut feeling that Valentina dominates Joanna, I feel it in my bones.


Yeah, I just feel like Valentina has a Plan B wheras JJ doesn't. If Joanna is getting the better of Valentina on the feet then Bullet can use her grappling. But I dont feel like Joanna could. Valentina is a beast and an all round talent. She fights to finish as well while Joanna is more of a points fighter.

Its going to be an incredible fight, a real highlight for how high level not just WMMA can be, but MMA in general. 

Though I will say as great a fight as it will be it comes at a tough time. I feel like neither woman can afford to lose this. Joanna goes from talking about retiring undefeated to being 1-3 in her last four if she loses, or Valentina comes up short in Title fights across two divisions.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I love Joanna Champion, but yeah, this is not going to end well for her. Valentina going to piece her up on the feet. I agree with Nikkimas in that whoever loses this fight is really going to be hurt by this. Going to be a while before the loser sees a title fight in any division again. Pumped for the top two fights on this card. Bummed I won't be able to watch the card live.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Val should win, she pretty much has to win shut out of bantamweight, if she loses at Flyweight she's in no woman's land. 

I think Cruz gets slept, all those injuries seem destined to catch up with him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> Yeah, I just feel like Valentina has a Plan B wheras JJ doesn't. If Joanna is getting the better of Valentina on the feet then Bullet can use her grappling. But I dont feel like Joanna could. Valentina is a beast and an all round talent. She fights to finish as well while Joanna is more of a points fighter.
> 
> Its going to be an incredible fight, a real highlight for how high level not just WMMA can be, but MMA in general.
> 
> Though I will say as great a fight as it will be it comes at a tough time. I feel like neither woman can afford to lose this. Joanna goes from talking about retiring undefeated to being 1-3 in her last four if she loses, or Valentina comes up short in Title fights across two divisions.


Lmao Valentina is not even fucking close to what you call a finisher (IN THE UFC), don't let the squash match against Priscila Cachoeira fool you. She's a counter striker point fighter also.


But kudos to her for that slick armbar on Pena though


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Val stops JJ.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Looks like Woodley is ducking Covington (and rightfully so - I can't blame him.) UFC wanted to do that fight in January, but Woodley is pretending to be injured. They offered Usman to Covington instead.

Colby smashes them both. It's just a matter of the order he wants to do it in. Could probably do it on the same night if he wanted to.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RKing85 said:


> *I love Joanna Champion, *but yeah, this is not going to end well for her. Valentina going to piece her up on the feet. I agree with Nikkimas in that whoever loses this fight is really going to be hurt by this. Going to be a while before the loser sees a title fight in any division again. Pumped for the top two fights on this card. Bummed I won't be able to watch the card live.


*Joanna ex-Champion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Tomorrow is weigh in day, all eyes on Max


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hope Joanna can get the win and get her mojo back, If she can pull it off those defeats to Rose will be forgotten about for me especially as their second fight was so close.

Im also rooting for Max to become the undisputed featherweight GOAT with a victory on Saturday, its gonna be one hell of a fight between two of the best young fighters in the world today.


----------



## TheBananaman (Dec 6, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Looks like Woodley is ducking Covington (and rightfully so - I can't blame him.) UFC wanted to do that fight in January, but Woodley is pretending to be injured. They offered Usman to Covington instead.
> 
> Colby smashes them both. It's just a matter of the order he wants to do it in. Could probably do it on the same night if he wanted to.


I actually can't see anyone beating Woodley at the moment. He might turn out to be the blackGOAT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Unorthodox said:


> Hope Joanna can get the win and get her mojo back, If she can pull it off those defeats to Rose will be forgotten about for me especially as their second fight was so close.
> 
> Im also rooting for Max to become the undisputed featherweight GOAT with a victory on Saturday, its gonna be one hell of a fight between two of the best young fighters in the world today.


I'm truly torn on who I want to win between Val and JJ. That's the fight that I'm looking forward to the most this weekend.

Do you really think Max qualifies for GOAT status if he beats Ortega? I think Aldo has that on lock for a while. It'll take more than 3 fights to make Max even worthy of GOAT talk in my book. Let's not forget Aldo has Edgar x2, Mendes x2, Zombie, Faber, Lamas, Brown and Florian on his resume. As well as a decade of being undefeated.



TheBananaman said:


> I actually can't see anyone beating Woodley at the moment. He might turn out to be the blackGOAT


For the love of God, don't feed him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Max also has two consecutive TKo victories over Aldo, so that brings it a lot closer. Aldo still number 1 but Max FIRMLY number 2


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



TheBananaman said:


> I actually can't see anyone beating Woodley at the moment. He might turn out to be the blackGOAT


I agree with that last part. He's one of the greatest black fighters of all-time. Unfortunately, Colby is an entirely different animal. He's too much for Woodley.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Max also has two consecutive TKo victories over Aldo, so that brings it a lot closer. Aldo still number 1 but Max FIRMLY number 2


McGregor beat both easily

GOAT :dana3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

RKing85's betting lock of the week for UFC 231.

Laprise, Rakic, and Shevchenko parlay pays out at around even money. If you put Laprise and Rakic to both win inside the distance, a pretty safe bet I feel, you get up to around +350.

Take it to the bank.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> McGregor beat both easily
> 
> GOAT :dana3


Conor who lost to Nate, 

Nate who lost to Hermes França


So by your logic Hermes França > Nate > Conor >Aldo/Max right?


:mj


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Conor who lost to Nate,
> 
> Nate who lost to Hermes França
> 
> ...


Yeah, Conor, the guy who is undefeated at 145 and won the title in 13 seconds against the PFP #1 fighter in the world. That guy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Max is alive!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/platfor...says-the-division-is-going-to-move-on-mma-ufc

This type of shit from Dana yo Tyron is really troubling to hear from a guy in his position. He's constantly trying to cut down Tyron. No matter what. He just can't give him his due.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Joanna Champion weighs 123 3/4 
Valentina Shevchenko makes weight at 123.5



I'm telling you, the size difference is MINIMAL. This is a SKILL fight. 


Joanna can win this.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

did you not see them standing side by side? Valentina will have 10+ pounds on her come fight time. Believe me, nothing would make me happier than Joanna winning this fight. But it's not going to happen. Joanna is not good standing in close, and Valentina can exploit that. Also Valentina has the edge on the ground. Joanna can't stick and move for 25 minutes. I got Valentina by comfortable decision. 49-46 range.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

How the fuck do you know that, Valentina didn't look drained at all and they both weighed in at 123.5, if Valentina was so big why'd she cut extra 1.5 pounds.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Size doesn't matter much in a stand up fight, which is what this will be. I think Valentina will win anyways, but not because she's bigger.

Also, Ortega is winning the title tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Finally something I agree with from you.


The first sentence anyway


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Just remembered that we have another pretty good card next week as well. That main event is interesting, mostly due to Kevin Lee's mistake in taking the fight. His career has been in an upward trajectory, but it's about to take a step back. It's a terrible match up for him. Iaquinta should win handily.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



charsetutf said:


> Just remembered that we have another pretty good card next week as well. That main event is interesting, mostly due to Kevin Lee's mistake in taking the fight. His career has been in an upward trajectory, but it's about to take a step back. It's a terrible match up for him. Iaquinta should win handily.


Care to expand on that prediction? To my eye, Lee will fuck him up. The gap between them at this stage of their careers makes their first fight almost inconsequential. Skill for skill, Lee is better everywhere. He's the hungrier fighter and it should be pretty easy work for him IMO.

Taking Max and Joanna tonight. I think pace and striking output in the later rounds will be the difference in both fights. Joanna by decision. Max 4th or 5th round stoppage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

ignore his predictions. 







\


By the way I don't know what it is, but I always switch to something else when Elias Theodorou is fighting


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Big Irish Balls said:


> Care to expand on that prediction? To my eye, Lee will fuck him up. The gap between them at this stage of their careers makes their first fight almost inconsequential. Skill for skill, Lee is better everywhere. He's the hungrier fighter and it should be pretty easy work for him IMO.
> 
> Taking Max and Joanna tonight. I think pace and striking output in the later rounds will be the difference in both fights. Joanna by decision. Max 4th or 5th round stoppage.


Lee is a one dimensional fighter, and he won't be able to use that one dimension against Al. Lee still has no idea how to deal with an opponent who fights behind the jab. Al will keep him at bay with his jab all fight long and will have his way with him on the feet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

that manuwa/santos first round :trips8


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fucking insane fight, what a nice way to start a PPV


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

HOLY SHIT THESE GUYS ARE JUST SPAMMING POWER SHOTS!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jesus, that was insanity. Any way we could convince Justin Gaethje to bulk up and fight Santos?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> HOLY SHIT THESE GUYS ARE JUST SPAMMING POWER SHOTS!


That's how you play the video game lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Way to kill the show MIDGETS!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cowboy Olivera is such an enjoyable fighter, but he Coors some pretty clear cut minor cheating lol. But I think the wrestling fan in me makes me love him more for it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

WHO LET GANGREL IN THE CAGE?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Worst blade job Eddie Guerrero or Cowboy Olivera


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fuckin' Gunni. <3

Is Joe Rogan aware of how grey he looks tonight?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

War Young Gay Chick.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well Valentina won on size and takedowns. Nice spin kicks to the body too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Idk what it is about Val but I'm just not a fan. She's definitely a great fighter, but I sports hate her


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I get why Joanna wanted that fight, revenge and the Title, but Bullet has her number, same as Rose does. JJ is in a tough spot now, the 115 and 125 Champions are both too good for her.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holloway winning that first round with ease.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

And they're just tagging each other.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> I get why Joanna wanted that fight, revenge and the Title, but Bullet has her number, same as Rose does. JJ is in a tough spot now, the 115 and 125 Champions are both too good for her.


Right best bet is to probably hang at SW and hope Rose loses


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ortega getting pieced up, if Dana wants Max to move up that's exciting


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

And this is going to round 5


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

And The Blessed Express steam rolls a hype train.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well that Ortega vs Khabib dream is dead, Max proved he isn't done, Max at LW is so exciting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

They really need to let Max fight in Hawaii. It's ridiculous Bellator hit Hawaii before the UFC. It's such a shame Max isn't a big name, he brings the entertainment and wins every fucking time.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Told ya Max was gonna do it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Well that Ortega vs Khabib dream is dead, Max proved he isn't done, Max at LW is so exciting.


Max vs T-Ferg is way more exciting than Ortega vs Khabib could ever be.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> They really need to let Max fight in Hawaii. It's ridiculous Bellator hit Hawaii before the UFC. It's such a shame Max isn't a big name, he brings the entertainment and wins every fucking time.


I don't think the UFC wants to run Blaisdell.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Was barely even competitive. Max is a fucking Savage. T City is a tough kid but nowhere near Max level

Blessed era indeed


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Put him against Ferguson. 

I need that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ortega caught him full on a couple of times and Max just laughed it off. The guy is a fucking freak. Him vs McGregor again would be superb at 155, give Max the payday he deserves.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

That’s the difference between a good MMA striker and a genuinely good striker. Max is Worlds above Ortega on the feet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

*MAX HOLLOWAY IS NOT HUMAN*




























I was dead wrong with the Joanna fight, but I'll always pick her. So it is what it s


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Vader said:


> Max vs McGregor again would be superb at 155, give Max the payday he deserves.


How sad is it that winning fights, being amazing and being a champion means nothing for financial gain in MMA. You have to be lucky enough to face the one guy in the sport who draws a huge buyrate. Otherwise you don't see huge money.


But Tony smokes them all. Max, Conor and Khabib. :draper2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hoyl fuck just saw the Santos/Manuwa fight. Fuck me what a night


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well I have a 12 hour shift that starts in 5 hours. Night/Morning all!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

And Ansaroff beat Claudia!!!! 


Wow wow


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Max looked incredible and I'm kinda glad they stopped Ortega taking any more damage. That had the potential to get really ugly if it went to the fifth. 

Oliveira bleeding like a stuck pig even made me cringe a bit..









And Joanna NotChampion still being NotChampion made the night even better.. :booklel :berried


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Amazing card, classic main event. A rematch with Conor would be very marketable after that performance.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> By the way I don't know what it is, but I always switch to something else when Elias Theodorou is fighting


You can't handle the handsomeness.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Valentina is the babe. Out classed Joanna easily. She is just better. More versatile and strong, they can fight 10 times and she would win all of them bar any injury.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Great night of fights. Holloway is unbelievable. I want to see Holloway vs. McGregor at 145. Holloway made the weight easily, McGregor never missed weight and is a small lighweight, so he should make it still. Stylistically a perfect match-up for both. Only if McGregor puts down the whiskey and trains properly though. Both guys at their best, fuck what a fight.

Who can stop Valentina at 125? I think this will be a long ass title reign. Feed her Nicco for banter.

Santos is a beast. I want to see him fight Smith again, both look so much better at 205.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

A showcase by Max Holloway. That was his best ever performance IMO. Just astonishing stuff. Shout to Ortega too though.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I thought Max would be a vegetable after his health situation a few months ago. Great performance last night.

Wonder if he moves up to 155 now.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holy fuck how good is Max Holloway, he's pretty much flawless in every way. I expected that to be much closer but Max took Big Bri straight to school. I would love to see McGregor come back and try to take his title so Max can show him what real skills are and make the Irish fans cry again.

Good night of fights, the skills of Valentina were a joy to watch as well. That fucking lightning spin kick, fuck.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Barboza vs Hooker is THE fight this week!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



yeahbaby! said:


> Holy fuck how good is Max Holloway, he's pretty much flawless in every way. I expected that to be much closer but Max took Big Bri straight to school. I would love to see McGregor come back and try to take his title so Max can show him what real skills are and make the Irish fans cry again.
> 
> Good night of fights, the skills of Valentina were a joy to watch as well. That fucking lightning spin kick, fuck.


If he's at his best, McGregor would be a real threat to Max. It's a big _if_ though. 

I know it's the cool thing to shit on Conor now, but the guy is unbeaten at 145 and is clearly a world class striker. I would love to see him fight Max again.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> If he's at his best, McGregor would be a real threat to Max. It's a big _if_ though.
> 
> I know it's the cool thing to shit on Conor now, but the guy is unbeaten at 145 and is clearly a world class striker. I would love to see him fight Max again.


Agreed, I think Conor is a great fighter and great striker - but I don't think he's on Max's level at all. I think Conor could've been in real trouble against T-City, and Max schooled him. My comment about crying Irish fans was a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Oh yeah, another thing to mention. Holloway's defensive wrestling, for the little time we got to see it, was unnerving. Though, speaking of McGregor, I think his may have been just as good at least, but Nurmagomedov is a much better takedown artist so it looked worse in comparison.

Regardless, McGregor/Holloway II is the fight to make. It should wait until Conor beats some random bum (Magny might be a good shout) because he deserves a W. But it's easy to see why that fight is intriguing. I already can't wait.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> Regardless, McGregor/Holloway II is the fight to make. It should wait until Conor beats some random bum (Magny might be a good shout) because he deserves a W. But it's easy to see why that fight is intriguing. I already can't wait.


Magny is not some, "random bum." Neil Magny is also a 170, not a 155 or 145er.

Conor doesn't "deserve" shit in UFC. He needs to EARN it like everyone else. You could have just said, "Conor should return to 145, that's where his success lies." Or you could have stayed with Max and said he should follow the money and go to 155 to face, Tony, Conor, Khabib and Diaz.

I'm not trying to turn into Rush here, but when it comes to MMA, it's different from pro wrestling. You're not supposed to be handed things because you "deserve" them. You fight to win and you "earn" them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holloway/Anybody in top 5 at 155 is amazing. 


Holloway/Nate
Holloway/Justin
Holloway/Ferguson
Holloway/Khabib
Holloway/Conor II


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Magny is not some, "random bum." Neil Magny is also a 170, not a 155 or 145er.
> 
> Conor doesn't "deserve" shit in UFC. He needs to EARN it like everyone else. *You could have just said, "Conor should return to 145, that's where his success lies." Or you could have stayed with Max and said he should follow the money and go to 155 to face, Tony, Conor, Khabib and Diaz.*
> 
> I'm not trying to turn into Rush here, but when it comes to MMA, it's different from pro wrestling. You're not supposed to be handed things because you "deserve" them. You fight to win and you "earn" them.


He is indeed a random bum, and I know he's at 170 - that's the only way you'd justify him fighting McGregor. If it was someone that average in his own weight class it would be poor form.

I didn't want to say any of the bolded. I wanted to say what I said.

'Supposed to' died a tragic death somewhere along with the WME acquisition. It's a dream. McGregor deserves an easy opponent before facing somebody that matters. Like when they fed him Siver for a #1 contender's spot LOL.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Magny subs Conor.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Magny subs Conor.


He beat Condit pretty handily, I could see it happening. But UFC. would probably pull a "Seth Petruzelli" with him and tell him to keep it standing.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



yeahbaby! said:


> Agreed, I think Conor is a great fighter and great striker - *but I don't think he's on Max's level at all*. I think Conor could've been in real trouble against T-City, and Max schooled him. My comment about crying Irish fans was a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Magny subs Conor.


There's no way! A username bet is in order in the slim chance we ever see this happen  In fact, grappling-wise, I don't think McGregor gets handled by anybody not named Ferguson. And even then, Ferguson isn't hugely into the smothering style; I dare say he'd manage to shrug him off.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> There's no way! A username bet is in order in the slim chance we ever see this happen  In fact, grappling-wise, I don't think McGregor gets handled by anybody not named Ferguson. And even then, Ferguson isn't hugely into the smothering style; I dare say he'd manage to shrug him off.


I'm down with the bet though I can't change my username and this match is the least possible fight in existence lol. At 155 Iaquinta and Lee both are great wrestlers though. I can see them out-grappling Conor.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Oh my, I would love to see Lee/McGregor.

I'd like to see Lee back generally speaking, actually. Isn't he running it back with Iaquinta soon too?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> I'd like to see Lee back generally speaking, actually. Isn't he running it back with Iaquinta soon too?


They're fighting on Saturday. I'm hoping Lee kills him.

Lee vs Conor would be fun as hell to see. Conor doesn't do well against bigger wrestlers.

The fight I really want to see is Lee vs Khabib. Lee had been calling out Khabib since before he faced Tony Ferguson. Chael said that Kevin Lee sees something in Khabib's game that makes him super confident. Even Joe Rogan said he wanted to see that fight when Lee was on the JRE.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Ferguson 
Lee



In that order in terms of giving Khabib the most trouble, I might even go as far as to pick Ferguson if they were to fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

JRE Double Header. Bisping followed by Wilder!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Looks like CM will be having an interesting 2019 outside of the octagon watch this space


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Who gives a fuck about CM Punk outside of the Octagon in here.






UFC cancelled 233 PPV lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> UFC cancelled 233 PPV lol


But-but-bb-bu-BUT FUNKY TOWN!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Allegedly Cain is being targeted to fight Ngannou at the ESPN show in February

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/12...annou-targeted-ufc-on-espn-main-event-phoenix

Seems like a bad match up on both ends. Cain hasn't fought in forever and is getting matched up against a guy with dynamite in his fists. Then on Ngannou's side if Cain is even close to what he was against Travis Browne he's going to get wrestle fucked and that's not a good look seeing as Cain has been gone so long. 

If it's true war Ngannou ready to move past the Cain fixation.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*












This is pretty good. 


Conor and Sage should swap haha


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

UFC staying on B.T sport in the U.K. Eleven sports on the verge of going bust already :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

God dam Lee looked drained lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> UFC staying on B.T sport in the U.K. Eleven sports on the verge of going bust already :lmao


Excellent news for us.

Heads up, Bellator in a couple hours, they have a pretty good card, too.

Lightweight	Brent Primus (c)	vs.	Michael Chandler 
Heavyweight	Frank Mir	vs.	Javy Ayala 
Featherweight	A.J. McKee	vs.	Daniel Crawford 
Featherweight	Derek Campos	vs.	Sam Sicilia 
Women's Flyweight	Alejandra Lara	vs.	Juliana Velasquez


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This Bellator show has been really underwhelming and this military stuff is starting to run its course lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

if I ever complain about UFC card pacing again, just remind me of this night.

They had two fights in the first hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RKing85 said:


> if I ever complain about UFC card pacing again, just remind me of this night.
> 
> They had two fights in the first hour and 45 minutes.


They're so overdoing the troops stuff. I can only imagine how torturous it is for the live crowd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Herb Dean really should've took a point by now


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Pretty good looking RCC card just starting


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Frank Mir was one of my favorite fighters of all time but everything since he got KO'd by Hunt and popped for PED's has just been sad. I don't think we ever got to see how good he could be in his prime due to the motorcycle accident setback but it's safe to say he should hang it up now. He still has a great mind for the sport so he can continue to contribute in other ways.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

They just love giving Michael Chandler the belt don't they?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm hoping Machida looks less shot than Mir. The Ed Ruth/Neiman Gracie fight should be an interesting stylistic match up too. Tbh i'm more hyped for that card than the UFC this weekend.

Random thought, but what is with all the late 90s/early 00s nu metal throwback music Bellator tends to use? lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Last UFC on FOX card tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Can see Lee winning convincingly tonight. I like both guys but think Lee is on the verge of UFC greatness


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

WHAT A FUCKING WAR BETWEEN SILVA AND GORDON!

AND HE DIDN'T GO DOWN!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Can see Lee winning convincingly tonight. I like both guys but think Lee is on the verge of UFC greatness


Agree. 


So excited for the Hooker/Edson fight soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

God damn. That was as dominant a win as I can remember seeing. Olivieras BJJ is so beautiful.

Really hope Hooker can have a big statement win vs Edson.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

8 YEARS LATER and Oliviera gets his win back over Miller in 2 minutes


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Why is Sergio fighting at 135? Oh yeah, Dana shit on 125 till it died.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Charles Oliveira is a submission machine


----------



## Sportstainment (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Why is cm punk doing another fight didn't he lose badly in his other fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Damn, Hooker is tough.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

JESUS! Edson eating that liver up! Holy Shit!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hooker is a savage, no idea how he was eating those shots. Just outclassed by a wide margin on the feet, his corner should have been advising him to get it to the ground.

Eugh, “praise Jesus”. If there is a god I doubt he’d give a shot about some one random person fighting. Praise goes to your talents and your camp, not some fairytale.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Uh oh could we see the continuation of the Sopranos curse?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Uh oh could we see the continuation of the Sopranos curse?


What?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Last guy I remember coming out to that theme was Mickey Gall and he got beat by Randy Brown. Not sure what he came out to in his last fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Al wins the first round. Where is Lee's wrestling?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Not sure how genuine Al’s TD attempts are, good tactic to keep a wrestler on their toes and not shooting in themselves.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lee's raw power is there, but where is the explosiveness? Lee needs to just flatten him and bash the head. The sub isn't coming.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

boring fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lee's trying so hard not to lose. He's not the same Lee that killed Edson.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> boring fight


I believe the professionals would call it, "technically sound." Lee wasn't in the fight from the get go. Yeah he got the takedowns but did very little with them. I wonder what's up because like I said, Lee wasn't the same fighter who took on Edson in April.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So does Kevin Lee go back to the prelims then?

Al looked really good, maybe a little too cautious and technical when he had Lee hurt. Dunno how Kevin thinks he won though all he did was score a few TDs which didn’t go anywhere.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> So does Kevin Lee go back to the prelims then?


Why would he go to prelims? Maybe get him a better cardio coach or a better nutritionist to keep him from ballooning up between fights.

Or Dana can pull his head out of his ass and make the 165 Pound Division. :draper2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

YAQUINTA IS REAL BROOKLYN GANGSTER!!

Enjoyed the fight personally, Al is really underrated, he has a pretty good all round game. Lee took him down but never really did much due to Al ground IQ. Look at the way Lee killed Barboza and you can see how well Al did. Think Al could have gone for the finish at times but he played it cautious. Can see some fun fights against Tony, Poirier, Barboza and Gaetjhe.

So much for the "Lee beats Khabib" brigade.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Why would he go to prelims? Maybe get him a better cardio coach or a better nutritionist to keep him from ballooning up between fights.
> 
> Or Dana can pull his head out of his ass and make the 165 Pound Division. :draper2


Well Kevin said he was going to beat Al and send him back to the prelims...

Al has beat him twice now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Jaxx said:


> So much for the "Lee beats Khabib" brigade.


Styles make fights. Al and Khabib are totally different.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Styles make fights. Al and Khabib are totally different.


Knew someone would come in with that line lmao. 

Saw nothing from Lee to suggest he has much for Khabib. Khabib is a better wrestler with better cardio. Lee's stand up isn't great and got pieced up by Al tonight, the same guy Khabib bloodied with his awkward (also not great but somehow effective) stand up. And Khabib takes waaaaaay less damage too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Nope Lee vs Khabib is still a great and competitive matchup imo. 


AL Iaquinta is just fucking goooooood. Very underrated. 





















Hooker :sad:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Jaxx said:


> Knew someone would come in with that line.


It's not a line. It's the truth.

RDA beat Cowboy. Cowboy beat Eddie. Eddie beat RDA. 

Styles make fights. End of.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> I believe the professionals would call it, "technically sound." Lee wasn't in the fight from the get go. Yeah he got the takedowns but did very little with them. I wonder what's up because like I said, Lee wasn't the same fighter who took on Edson in April.


Nah Lee had his moments, you gotta give credit to Al.



Only thing I can think of is maybe Lee's weight cut affected him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Haven't watched it all yet, since I couldn't watch live I went straight to the fights I was most interested in- Oliveira vs. Miller II and Barboza vs. Hooker. Holy fuck, Hooker is tough, but even when Barboza was tired, he was still able to generate more power and speed in his strikes than the Kiwi. Hooker's pressure wasn't a bad tactic to try and offset some of the brutal leg kicks he was taking, but he just couldn't generate the power in close quarters that Edson was bringing. Crazy amount of heart to take the damage he did and still keep coming forward.

Loved that Oliveira managed to take Miller out in exactly the same fashion Miller got him 8 years ago- early submission with minimal resistance. Du Bronx finally bringing it together with some consistency, been on his warwagon since his UFC debut.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Some fun fights that I think should happen 



Al vs Dustin (If Nate fight is done), if not Dustin then Gaethjie since they were scheduled to fight anyway. 
Lee vs Islam Makachev
Olievera vs Barbosa maybe? or Barbosa vs Gaethjie


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> It's not a line. It's the truth.
> 
> RDA beat Cowboy. Cowboy beat Eddie. Eddie beat RDA.
> 
> Styles make fights. End of.


Ofcourse styles make fights, did I say that wasn't the case?

I gave reasons why Lee's style still doesn't trouble Khabib. Khabib excels in every area Lee is considered to be strong in. I just don't see it, not at all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Maybe it's just because I wanna see someone try take Khabib down for once haha.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

This rematch was dumb and it only got made because there's too many cards to fill. Now you've taken a contender in Lee down a peg for a rematch that nobody was really clamoring for. I wanted to see Lee vs Conor which could still happen but it'd no longer feel like a number 1 contender match. Lee would've been the perfect tune up for Conor too. Not because he's a pushover, in fact I'd favor Lee to win, but I do kind of see Lee as someone who poses the same threats to Conor yet is more beatable. Their personality clash would've been great too. I don't think anyone would embrace Conor's obnoxious fanbase quite like Lee.

Happy for Al though.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I think Iaquinta could and should have finished Lee. It's almost like he was too cautious. 
But it was a great fight, I enjoyed it personally.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Was a great fight. Lee definitely looked off to me but credit goes to Al. Buzzed him a few times and dealt with Lees ground game comfortably

Hooker must be feeling like utter shit today after the beating he took. Absolutely savage


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fuck can't stop watching that last minute sequence of last night's main event, Al just absolutely styles on him.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Jessica-Rose Clark's coach found her passed out while cutting weight and called an uber instead of an ambulance because he didn't want to deal with the charge. I find that unforgivably scummy. UFC are usually stingy with their fighters but I'm positive they would've covered the bill after the fact. Fighter pay is a serious issue but her coach handled the situation like a typical carny.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jessica-Rose Clark's coach found her passed out while cutting weight and called an uber instead of an ambulance because he didn't want to deal with the charge. I find that unforgivably scummy. UFC are usually stingy with their fighters but I'm positive they would've covered the bill after the fact. Fighter pay is a serious issue but her coach handled the situation like a typical carny.


Holy fuck! Wow!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jessica-Rose Clark's coach found her passed out while cutting weight and called an uber instead of an ambulance because he didn't want to deal with the charge. I find that unforgivably scummy. UFC are usually stingy with their fighters but I'm positive they would've covered the bill after the fact. Fighter pay is a serious issue but her coach handled the situation like a typical carny.


You shouldn't be positive whatsoever, as I'm 100% certain a low level fighter went through the same thing this year (re: ambulance charge) and they did not get that picked up by UFC.

This story is also painfully American.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Isn't she Australian?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So does 232 have a big fight feel? 

It'll be interesting to see what kinda numbers it does considering nothing other than Conor seems to be able to move the needle on PPV this year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Not seeing much hype around it tbh. Personally very excited for that main card though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> So does 232 have a big fight feel?


That's because there's no unnecessary drama, like a gang of thugs attacking civilians and fighters, or a drug fueled maniac causing a wreck involving a pregnant woman carrying sextuplets, a guy dying of extreme weight loss in a small window of time. Plus the chicks aren't hot so there's no added bonus there. 



Lesnar Turtle said:


> It'll be interesting to see what kinda numbers it does considering nothing other than Conor seems to be able to move the needle on PPV this year.


This is a fact, yet people always want to bring up buyrates to downplay certain fighters and use it as a tool to say who deserves title fights or main events.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jessica-Rose Clark's coach found her passed out while cutting weight and called an uber instead of an ambulance because he didn't want to deal with the charge. I find that unforgivably scummy. UFC are usually stingy with their fighters but I'm positive they would've covered the bill after the fact. Fighter pay is a serious issue but her coach handled the situation like a typical carny.


What an absolute piece of shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> That's because there's no unnecessary drama, like a gang of thugs attacking civilians and fighters, or a drug fueled maniac causing a wreck involving a pregnant woman carrying sextuplets, a guy dying of extreme weight loss in a small window of time. Plus the chicks aren't hot so there's no added bonus there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fact, yet people always want to bring up buyrates to downplay certain fighters and use it as a tool to say who deserves title fights or main events.


I'll never understand why people who aren't fucking getting a penny from the UFC so obessed with buyrates or how many PPV's OTHER people will buy. 






Megan Anderson vs Cat Zingano is on 232 by the way


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I'll never understand why people who aren't fucking getting a penny from the UFC so obessed with buyrates or how many PPV's OTHER people will buy.
> 
> Megan Anderson vs Cat Zingano is on 232 by the way


I've had that argument in MMA threads of yesteryear. It's very fucking tiresome and bleeds into people putting on gimmicks and wrongfully barking up the super/money fight tree.

And when I was talking about hot chicks, I meant on the posters and marquee. From the blind, uninformed, layman's casual perspective. Not like when Paige VanZant fights and she's auto-magically on the poster.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Isn't she Australian?


Yeah, Jessy-Rose Clark is Aussie, but fights out of Vegas. I'm sure there's a lot of advantages as a fighter to living in Vegas vs. Queensland, but health care is not one of them.

Major piece of shit move by her coach.

On the subject of UFC 232, I'm very excited for it. Will be the first PPV I've ordered for a few months (watched Conor vs. Khabib at a pub with mates and didn't have the funds for Holloway vs. Ortega).

Obviously there's the two main events, but also want to see Condit turn back the clock against Chiesa, and look forward to Volko's proper arrival at 145 when he takes out Chad Mendes. Volkanovski is an absolute beast- and grew up 20 minutes from me, we have a few mutual friends.

Even the prelims have some gems. Want to see Zingano destroy Anderson- I know she's an Aussie, but there's something seriously unlikable about her. Shades of Bec Rawlings with Megan Anderson. And as much as I think he should retire, BJ Penn has maybe the safest fight possible for him against Ryan Hall. Last I recall, Hall is basically allergic to stand up.

Even the Fight Pass curtain-jerker- Millender vs. Bahadurzada- should be a hell of a fight!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I'll never understand why people who aren't fucking getting a penny from the UFC so obessed with buyrates or how many PPV's OTHER people will buy.


Because its vaguely interesting to see which fights/fighters make an impact on buys/ratings. Particularly when its one of the biggest stars in the company coming back for the first time in 18 months at the end of a year where the ceiling seems to be 400k unless you're Conor.


Its really not that deep.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Because its vaguely interesting to see which fights/fighters make an impact on buys/ratings. Particularly when its one of the biggest stars in the company coming back for the first time in 18 months at the end of a year where the ceiling seems to be 400k unless you're Conor.
> 
> 
> Its really not that deep.


I suppose so, what I was talking about more was when you see people post dumb shit like "X vs Y" is a better fight but the UFC should do "X vs Z" because it'll do more money. BITCH why the fuck do you care, as a fan you should be wanting what's best for you


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I suppose so, what I was talking about more was when you see people post dumb shit like "X vs Y" is a better fight but the UFC should do "X vs Z" because it'll do more money. BITCH why the fuck do you care, as a fan you should be wanting what's best for you


Of course. Rankings should be the main factor in what fights get made. 

Still, I think MMA (or any sport) just feels more exciting when its booming.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Mousasi injured and off Bellator 214.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076112490877120512


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



samizayn said:


> You shouldn't be positive whatsoever, as I'm 100% certain a low level fighter went through the same thing this year (re: ambulance charge) and they did not get that picked up by UFC.
> 
> This story is also painfully American.


I'm only semi-surprised to hear that since I remember Dana giving a female fighter a raise after they complained about being broke on twitter shortly after fighting. Think that might've been last year or the year before. I wonder if that fighter you mentioned simply fell under their radar. Wouldn't be surprised if they were just being stingy though.

Regardless I still think he should've called an ambulance. I'm far from well off and have had to do the same.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Hope she left


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Holy Shit Cyborg!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stormbringer said:


> Holy Shit Cyborg!


Dumb as fuck right? lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Imagine something that dumb getting a fight cancelled lol. It'd give that time Randleman KO'd himself while he was warming up in the arena a run for its money.

I dont think ive ever been as hyped for a womens fight as I am for Nunes/Cyborg.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Albeit he has been training and DC always says Cain whoops everybody in the gym, imagine being injured, out of the Octagon/not taking money-and-record-on-the-line shots for a year and a half and when for the first time in forever that cage locks behind you, Francis Ngannou is trying to take your head off. 

Talk about a welcome party. Obviously, Cain needs to keep on that legendary pace and take the fight down as soon as possible. He gets hands-happy, but off a layoff, that is an extremely dangerous proposition with the UFC's One Punch Man.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cain is almost the Heavyweight Cruz. 


Just hopes he makes it to the cage


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Cain is almost the Heavyweight Cruz. Just hopes he makes it to the cage


Cain makes it to the cage. It's just that he hibernates for YEARS between fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Um yea so does Cruz?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> Um yea so does Cruz?


At least Cruz still gets to the cage. Cruz actually fought recently and is actually still in the mix. Cain could retire tonight and it would mean nothing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Cruz fighting more recently than Cain isn't saying much. Both these guys aren't winning any most active fighter awards lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Healthy Cain is maybe my biggest what if in MMA history, but healthy Cruz isn't to far behind.

Cyborg/Nunes I am not 1/10th as excited for as I was for Gina/Cyborg. This is obviously the better fight, but it doesn't mean nearly what Gina/Cyborg did.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Sorry for double post, but this is worthy I feel. Jon Jones. lol. Wrestling Observer's post.....

"In an unprecedented move, this Saturday's UFC 232 pay-per-view will move from Las Vegas, NV, to Los Angeles, CA, due to a Jon Jones test abnormality.
The news was first reported by ESPN's Brett Okamoto.
From Okamoto: "Jon Jones tested for a trace amount of the same metabolite that was found in his system in 2017. USADA has ruled the test was caused by a residual amount of the substance from 2017 and will not sanction Jones, but Nevada didn't feel it could license him. California will."
On SportsCenter, UFC president Dana White said Jones "didn't do anything wrong" and the fight needs to happen "without further delay". 
How a trace of a metabolite from 2017 still remains in Jones' system a year plus later wasn't explained. Jones tested positive for Turinabol after his July 2017 victory over Daniel Cormier to reclaim the UFC light heavyweight title. He was retroactively suspended for 15 months and cleared to fight earlier this fall.
The event will take place at the Forum in Los Angeles instead of the Staples Center. Information about ticket sales and refunds for those in Las Vegas is expected shortly as the UFC has yet to make a formal statement.
Despite the positive test, Jones will face Alexander Gustafsson for the vacant light heavyweight title in Saturday's main event."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Only Jones could get in this type of situation . Here's hoping he makes it to Saturday and finishes Gus lol.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Apparently the substance he tested positive for can stay in your system for 2 years........ at least thats what some idiots are saying online :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I’m a Jones fan and at this point I always will be but what the hell? How is he this stupid? He’s a god damn idiot, USADA just killed off their credibility and the UFC exposed themselves to still be a carny company.

And moving an event one week out because one fighter pissed hot again seems ridiculous. It’d be impossible to do so but the UFC should step up and reimburse every single person that’s booked flights and hotels to be in Vegas for 232. That includes the fighters, coaches, camp mates, family, friends and of course fans.

Apparently some fighters like Megan Anderson weren’t even told about the move, they found out online.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

LOLJones.

Dude either just can't help himself, or is the unluckiest motherfucker in MMA history.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

and of course, in times like this, I can't recommend enough @jonjones on twitter. Dude gets all the Bones hate and has a ton of fun with it. Well worth a read on nights like this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RapShepard said:


> Only Jones could get in this type of situation . Here's hoping he makes it to Saturday and finishes Gus lol.


And only you would STILL root for Jon Jones. 





























:jonjones 



Utter insanity they are changing the location of the whole event on one weeks notice. Think about all the people affected


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Only just saw the FOX card last night. 

Holy fuck loved the main event - Not a huge fan of Kevin as I thing his mouth outweighs his talent by a margin. Came out a big fan of Al, his pressure and precision with his hands was great and his final round flurry was as exciting as it gets - was almost screaming at the TV for Kev to get dropped. Yes Kev looked off his game because Al had his number and caused it.

Barboza v Kiwi guy was so impressive for Barbs but hard to watch towards the end. Like DC and co were pleading that match should've been stopped at least 30 seconds before if not more. If the corner won't do it the ref should. If they see a guy taking massive shot after shot, visibly wincing like hell, eventually just sludging forward with hands down looking like they're a zombie then you stop the fight to cause any more massive damage. All Barbs needed to do was land a KO high kick to the head and who knows how long a concussion like that could affect a fighter's career and life.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

What a shit show lol.

I love Jones, and I think he's the GOAT. I'm kind of just wishing Gus KO's him though just to end all this shit. I cba. The guy is a joke. I can't even be bothered getting back on the train, what is the point when a crash is imminent every time it sets off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

USADA is a fucking joke.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

this is nothing for the UFC.

UFC 12 moved from New York to Alabama on like 2 days notice. 6 days notice is plenty of time. haha.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



RKing85 said:


> this is nothing for the UFC.
> 
> UFC 12 moved from New York to Alabama on like 2 days notice. 6 days notice is plenty of time. haha.


I don't really give a shit about the UFC, I'm talkng about all the fighters and coaches on the card. 



Most of all, the fans who booked their tickets hotels flights etc.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fuck Jones, Fuck USADA and fuck the UFC. Absolutely fucking disgraceful that they will go to theses lengths to try and cover that junkies arse. What a piece of shit JBJ is


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*











This is the guy some of you support. 


:jonjones


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Guys, Jones isnt the one responsible for this now. His offense was over a year and a half ago. He served his time and payes the prices, time and again. It's Nevada that are doing this.

That said, I dont see Jones changing and fans will continue to come out to see him time and again. People love a good villain. Even in the real world sadly. Rememeber guys, Jones was the choir boy and people hated him. Then he was somehow rewarded for all the negative shit he did.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Slickback said:


> I don't really give a shit about the UFC, I'm talkng about all the fighters and coaches on the card.
> 
> 
> Most of all, the fans who booked their tickets hotels flights etc.


the sarcasm in my original post didn't come through as well in my original post as it did in my mind. my bads.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I can only assume Jon Jones has video of Dana getting fucked by a horse.

Only reason I can come up with for why he’s so protected.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Wonder if it really is as they say it is or if he legit used banned substances again and they're just on damage control?

What a mess. At least the fight isnt cancelled I suppose.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

It doesn't surprise me that morally bankrupt people still rooting for this guy, 


Let's go Gus


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Remember when no one likes Jones because of his phoney choir boy act? That was a long time ago.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

At least USADA has been exposed for the corrupt sham it is.

Jones is a disgrace to the sport. He should be banned for life.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

So let me get this straight,I'm supposed to believe Jon Jones hasn't taken a single drug test in over a year? This is ridiculous , the amount of defending Jones gets is unreal.


----------



## TottiFan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Lets just hope Gus knocks him out and then DC gets his win over him and then we never have to see this piece of shit ever again


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077294130261385217

This fucks up a lot of fighter's weight cut plans.

Friday is gonna get reallll interesting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Fucking hell!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

UFC is a fucking joke.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The blatant favouritism of USADA is going to create a dangerous precedent. What is the point of them? I'm a Jones fan, but it's hard to be at this point. I'm starting to question all of his wins. 

Looking forward to the card anyway. I really hope Condit & Chad gets a W.

Is Cormier commentating this card? Could get interesting if he is. I can imagine Jones talking shit to him if he wins.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I'm willing to bet on Jones losing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The worst part of this to me is they didn’t bother to inform most of the fighters about the move, they just told the media and let the fighters find out on social media. The UFC our carnies the WWE a lot.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

The lack of transparency is the most infuriating thing. If Jones indeed took nothing, and it's just some metabolite crap, just fucking explain it and be clear about it. Because how does he goes from passing tests, then one test shows a infinite amount. Explain this shit to people. Of course it's gonna raise suspicion. I love Jones, and he's the guy who really got me into MMA, but fuck, it's so shady we don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stinger Fan said:


> So let me get this straight,I'm supposed to believe Jon Jones hasn't taken a single drug test in over a year? This is ridiculous , the amount of defending Jones gets is unreal.


I read that he did, and he came back clean. And on the last test they found this picogram shit. It's really weird.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*











ROOTING HARD FOR GUS But picking Jones for them points :mj


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stalingrad9 said:


> The lack of transparency is the most infuriating thing. If Jones indeed took nothing, and it's just some metabolite crap, just fucking explain it and be clear about it. Because how does he goes from passing tests, then one test shows a infinite amount. Explain this shit to people. Of course it's gonna raise suspicion. I love Jones, and he's the guy who really got me into MMA, but fuck, it's so shady we don't even know what to think anymore.


Yeah they need to explain that. How can Jones previous tests since then be clean but this one picks up something? It’s ridiculous, they’re just carnies. 

Not to mention Jones had more in his system in this test than another fighter whose name escapes me, who received a 2 year suspension for it.

USADA have killed their credibility on this, as has the UFC and the CSAC.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stalingrad9 said:


> I read that he did, and he came back clean. And on the last test they found this picogram shit. It's really weird.


Which you would figure would mean he cheated .


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Which you would figure would mean he cheated .


Problem is the amount is ridiculous and doesn't correspond to any cheating. It's either a cover up or the testing system is fucked up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Is it just me or this Jon Jones guy kind of a jerk?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Is it just me or this Jon Jones guy kind of a jerk?


I think he's having fun with it. He tried the holy religious redemption crap and it didn't work. He's too good for people to feel pity for him.
And he's probably one of the only ones who really knows what happened with his test. If he juiced, he's giving everybody the finger and taking his money, and if he didn't, he's kicking ass and watching guys come up with excuses if they can't beat him. So yeah he comes off as kind of a jerk if you didn't like him to begin with. If you like him, it's funny.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

I was being sardonic. I understand appreciating Jones as a fighter but "keeping it real maaaan" isn't a good excuse for being a complete and utter cunt like Jones has been for the last few years. I think Conor crosses the line quite a bit as well but at least there's usually a comedic element to the stuff he says and does. Jones is just an asshole. I thought it was dumb when people shit on him to the degree they did back when he was in his phony choir boy phase too. It doesn't have to be one extreme or the other.

I miss the days of Chael in the UFC. Even though a lot of his remarks were offensive on paper he delivered them with such a cartoonish over the top wrestling persona that it was hard to take them personally. Now you have a bunch of assholes as the top stars and droves of fans enabling them to be even bigger assholes.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Imagine having flights & hotel & shit for Nevada only to find out it got moved lol

Jones


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



Stalingrad9 said:


> Problem is the amount is ridiculous and doesn't correspond to any cheating. It's either a cover up or the testing system is fucked up.


I honestly have no idea. The problem for me is that he passed the testing before and now an issue came up. It's not a good look to say the least


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Well Jeff Novitzky is going to be on JRE to try and explain what’s going on with all this.

I’m actually surprised the UFC haven’t done any damage control of had anyone come out and officially state what has happened here. All they did is just say “weird test, we’re moving the card to a different state...oh and can you guys tell the fighters for us”.

Surely someone in the company is smart enough to know this was going to be a bad look for all involved.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Here's Joe trying to explain in layman's terms what happened all the while backpedalling from Joey Diaz explaing how drug tests really work. And Rogan is like, "It can stay in your system for up to two years I'm told. But it could pop up at random times in that two years."

Joe is in damage control mode as he always is when it comes to Jones. Hit a pregnant woman while fucked up on coke, weed and pills? "He's a wild motherfucker!"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Brendan Schaub Goes All In on UFC, Dana, USADA and Jones! The double standards, losing tests, fucking over fighters and fans. But also, what can be done about it? Do you just stop watching UFC? Nope. Do you take money from DC, Gus, Runble and others on the undercard by boycotting Jones' fights? Nope. What can be done?

Starts at 21 minutes in and just goes all the way. Brendan did not hold back and God bless him! Amazing listen when he starts rolling.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*

Has anyone from the UFC made a statement on what happens with all the people who've bought tickets and hotels, and flights, etc to see the card in Vegas? I know that argument can be made that its not the UFCs responsibility to deal with that, but alot have people have every right to feel ripped off. Imagine paying for flights, hotel, etc to go to Vegas then the UFC moves the event to a different State completely, you're out some big money there.

Im a Jones fan, still am even now. A small part of me wants to believe hes just the unluckiest human being in the world and every legal supplement he buys is tainted while 99% of the other fighters never even get one tainted supplement. But its just undeniable that hes a drug cheat, how many tests can this guy fail?



Stormbringer said:


> Here's Joe trying to explain in layman's terms what happened all the while backpedalling from Joey Diaz explaing how drug tests really work. And Rogan is like, "It can stay in your system for up to two years I'm told. But it could pop up at random times in that two years."
> 
> Joe is in damage control mode as he always is when it comes to Jones. Hit a pregnant woman while fucked up on coke, weed and pills? "He's a wild motherfucker!"


The one time Ive been able to tolerate Joey, hes all calm rather than incoherently babbling. Rogan is a Jones dick rider, he loves the guy, and wether he says otherwise or not hes still got to cover the UFC's ass. He was full on damage control here, Novitsky will probably just do the same. Nothing really explains why this test a year and a half later is the only test that's detected anything in his system. Logic suggests that a month ago there would have been a lot more shit in his system if he still has a detectable amount a year and a half later. They still got Tom Lawlor for having like 12 pictograms of something in his system, so they can detect even tinier, amounts.



Stormbringer said:


> Brendan Schaub Goes All In on UFC, Dana, USADA and Jones! The double standards, losing tests, fucking over fighters and fans. But also, what can be done about it? Do you just stop watching UFC? Nope. Do you take money from DC, Gus, Runble and others on the undercard by boycotting Jones' fights? Nope. What can be done?
> 
> Starts at 21 minutes in and just goes all the way. Brendan did not hold back and God bless him! Amazing listen when he starts rolling.


Schaub gets a lot of shit, but having no allegiance to the UFC anymore means he can call them out on their crap like this.

And yes, its a tricky situation. How do you support the fighters without supporting the UFC? Not buying the PPV because the UFC is scummy and Jones is a prolific drug cheat takes money away from the fighters.

The very start where hes talking about the casual fan that chatted to him about Jones really sticks out too. We all know all the shit Jones has done, but it almost becomes white noise. But then you think about this situation, explaining all the shit Jones has done to someone that doesn't know, its a lot, and its quite unreal that Jones is somehow still allowed to compete. Even outside the cage he finds trouble, and as Brendan said all this controversy, all these hot tests and shit, is it just a coincidence that he happens to be as great as he is?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread! (SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!)*



MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> Has anyone from the UFC made a statement on what happens with all the people who've bought tickets and hotels, and flights, etc to see the card in Vegas?.
> 
> Im a Jones fan, still am even now. A small part of me wants to believe hes just the unluckiest human being in the world and every legal supplement he buys is tainted while 99% of the other fighters never even get one tainted supplement. But its just undeniable that hes a drug cheat, how many tests can this guy fail?
> 
> ...


I don't know because I haven't looked, but my Google news feed hasn't shown me anything about UFC trying to soften the blow to anyone, fighter or fan. But like Schaub said, "they need this nut!" And they need it in the worst way after this year.

I'm not trying to "Bones Shame" you, but how the fuck can you still be a fan? He's a fucking remorseless monster.

Joey Diaz knocked it out of the park. I love when he gets hot and goes on a cocaine fueled rant, but when he lowers the tone and speaks straightforward, you always learn something. Joe on the other hand is "tainting his legacy" with me now. I guess it's on me because I expect him to have some form of integrity. But he just fucking doesn't and it's at it's absolute WORST when he's sucking off Jones. Novitsky is fucking done with credibility as far as I'm concerned.

*I also haven't stopped to think about it till now while typing this up but, they recently started the whole, "no longer notifying the press of tests failures" this year. And that was done solely to help the reputation of fighters accused.


HOW DEEP DOES THIS ALL GO??!!??!!










LOOK INTO IT!​
I have never given Schaub crap, I love the guy. He's one of two guys that I listen to who aren't UFC employees/shills. He shoots straight and there's no bs. He's the one guy who asks is Khabib really that good, or are people just looking at a hollow record. And now here we are with Jones for the 14th time. Schaub knocks it out of the park again. And how can people still keep him in the GOAT conversation when he's the one guy who tests hot more often the anyone else. And when Schaub starts calling names I got tingly. "Why doesn't this happen to DC and Gus, to Holly, Stipe, Khabib, Woodley? Why don't any of them test hot?" Add that to the fact that he's "leagues better" than everyone else. This is all just too much.

But fucking damn is he on point with the venue change to keep the show in the calendar year. "They gotta get that nut!"

January is going to be really fucking tricky, telling, illuminating, pathetic, scummy, two-faced and eye opening, all back to back.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*








Tkae everything said here with a giant fucking grain of salt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Didnt get to watch all, got snippets. But there was a lot of jargon from the Snitch and agreeing from Joe. I'm done with being upset. Jones is done in my book. Everything he does from here on out is tainted. I dont care if he never tests hot again. He's crossed that threshold too many fucking times. If he keeps winning, it's whatever, put another asterisk on his record. But if he's never GOAT level again then we'll always have this moment in time to go right to for reference. I'm washing my hands of Jones.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*
















These two sitting next to each other is funny


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Interesting point brought up about not being able to boycott the Jones fight because it screws over so many other fighters on this big card. Makes me change my perspective here. I was all set to buy this PPV, have friends and family over, then when the Jones news came out, everyone on social media started sharing stream links, and I was like "fuck it, yeah, I'll just stream it, fuck Jon Jones!"

But then you consider that so many other great fighters on the card, a few who would likely have PPV built into their contract. Is Condit one of those? Nunes deserves it, and as much shit as Cyborg's gotten over the years, she's managed to stay clean in the UFC in the USADA era. And my local boy Volkanovski, who I'm hoping annihilates Mendes (doubt he has PPV incentives, but I'm a big fan and want to support). And of course Gustaffson.

I can't be bothered scrolling to check if someone posted it, but here's the first Jones/Gustaffson fight, UFC put it up for free on YouTube. Really amazing stuff:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

twitter was amazing while the press conference was happening. I still think they should have gone Wrestlemania 2 style, moved Jones/Gus to California and do the fight there in front of 2000 people or whatever, and still do the rest of the card in Vegas. Would have been unique and Dana being Dana, he would have promoted the shit out of it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Props to that lady who had the balls to ask a legit question, rather than pure arse licking


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Well the press conference was awkward. Jons excuses and general cuntish attitude along with Danas clear discomfort at being forced into defending this circus.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Jon Jones should be banned for life, but the company keeps protecting him...

It's shameful, not like he's a mega draw anyway...


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

The JRE with Novitzky is quite interesting. 
Coming out of it, I believe Jon Jones didn't take PED for UFC 232, but with the explanation of Novitzky, we see how much of a clusterfuck the suspending program is. 

But still, it's fucking picograms, he ain't getting benefits from it. They should just have suspended him for 2 years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078750174032195584
DC adding more fuel to the fire :bjpenn

Can Jones get his ass kicked from the sport already... He's the Lance Armstrong of MMA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

145 Cat Zingano, I'm likin, :mj


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Cat looked nice :mj

Jones was fucking tragic in that presser btw, chop that grain of salt some more

Edit - the way he was with that hot journalist was :deandre


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Tried to go head over heart with my predictions for once, tried to put aside who I like and go with the more realistic winner. Would love to see Gustaffson spark Jones cold. And Dana's face would be priceless.










Realistically, Jones will win and be the smuggest motherfucker on the planet. Also would love to see BJ get a win- didn't realise, the last fight he won was against Matt Hughes in 2010! But this version of BJ is a zombie. I've convinced myself that Condit can turn back the clock though.

Controversies aside, this is an amazing card. Plenty to love besides Jones vs. Gustaffson II. In fact, I feel like a Cyborg vs Nunes card in Vegas would have still been a quality show. There's names scattered all through the prelims that wouldn't look out of place on a main card on PPV.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Even the prelims have a few interesting matchups, looks like it will be a long but great night


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Slickback said:


> 145 Cat Zingano, I'm likin, :mj





Jam said:


> Cat looked nice :mj
> 
> the way Jones was with that hot journalist was :deandre


You guys sicken me! Reducing women down to flesh to satiate your most basic of instincts.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Jones should test himself at heavyweight if he wins. He wont given some of his comments about facing Hunt, Stipe and DC at HW in the past but he should. I have zero interest in seeing DC vs Jones 3 at LHW. Jones already has all the natural and unnatural advantages so fighting a diminished DC at LHW when you've already beaten him twice is kind of a bitch move.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*










Sad day when the mind favors Ryan Hall of all people over BJ Penn, but Father Time must be a Joe Stevenson fan as badly as he's diminished Penn's abilities (albeit Penn's lack of staying in elite shape sure doesn't help). Penn looks completely unrecognizable juxtaposed with Penn at his best. Frankly, he should hang it up in my opinion I don't know if he has the reflexes for grappling tournaments anymore.

This card isn't sad though. I like it. Intriguing matches. Oddly, one I'm quite looking forward to is Mendes/Alexander. I've pegged Alexander as a future championship contender with his overall skillset, balance, pressuring style and wrestling etc., but I think Alexander needs to develop his hands first and of course not too many at FW can stand to Mendes' wrestling, who has plenty of power in his hands when he chooses to use them. It is no indicement on Alexander that I pick Mendes, but should be a great learning experience. Hell, he might even pull the slight upset!

Of course looking forward to Jones entering the Octagon again after so much time and controversy has passed. He sure enters the cage caught in a whirlwind of loud whispers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

*ONE PUNCH HALL*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Slickback said:


> *ONE PUNCH HALL*


Oh wait, for a second I thought this was a continuation of the Ryan Hall comment, and I laughed. Both guys are killers, still! Just one in a more rolling around the mat kind of way.










Peep that perfect Uriah Hall pick, oooo wee. The Mendes fight is going to be crazy. I'm also looking forward to seeing Ilir Latifayyyy again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I see POTENTIAL in Nathaniel Wood


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I was coming to say Ryan Hall looked timid. Never mind me lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

that didn't take long as soon as Hall got a hold on.

Please don't fight again BJ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

WOW!! 


What a night so far!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

There it is. BJ Penn's record keeps getting muddier, but sure doesn't reflect his greatness in this sport.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> There it is. BJ Penn's record keeps getting muddier, but sure doesn't reflect his greatness in this sport.


Right! Luckily he's still arguably the greatest LW and a double champion, because his record is taking a beating.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Penn rolled into the heel hook which is surprising, but given how quickly Hall locked that up it's understandable even for a veteran. Looked painful as shit too


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I remember Ryan Hall from Conor's season on the ultimate fighter. That 50/50 submission is crazy. First ever sub loss for BJ.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Cat once again decides she is a striker, then this will be a long night for her. If Cat uses her wrestling, long night for Megan I imagine. Simple as that here imo.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

wtf just happened.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

:fuck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

oh sweet jesus. That looks nasty. Hope Cat is okay.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Cat :mj2

Feel bad for her man


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> wtf just happened.


freakishly, toes on a headkick attempt just landed right in Cat's eye and she can't see off a clean shot, so TKO.

What a freakish thing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Thats my fucking worst nightmare when training. 




Tough luck for Cat.





This is fucking one crazy night and we ain't even start the main card yet


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

She still hasn't opened her eyes..

Pulling for her


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

First time i've seen toe poke in the eye


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Montell :lelblessed 

That elbow done him


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I do wonder if that gets changed to a no contest. I'm not sure if that's akin to throwing a jab and busting an orbital or akin to an accidental eye poke, which always breaks the action with time to recover. It's certainly clean to throw a head kick lol. Can't recall seeing that happen ever.

edit: Big John Mccarthy just answered this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079200846435344386


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

The heavys were told to drag it out dor time... JESUS CHRIST this is a fucking snooze.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I do wonder if that gets changed to a no contest. I'm not sure if that's akin to throwing a jab and busting an orbital or akin to an accidental eye poke, which always breaks the action with time to recover. It's certainly clean to throw a head kick lol. Can't recall seeing that happen ever.
> 
> edit: Big John Mccarthy just answered this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079200846435344386


1000% spot on. 


Bullshit to give anything other than a TKO victory to Megan


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

A judge giving Arlovski round 1 :maury Walt Harris acting like he beat DC or Cain after that timid snoozer and not getting an interview despite the victory reaction :maury :maury

Quite a fun night of fights overall so far though. On to the main card!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I knew Alexander was a prospect but I did NOT expect that sharpness. Jesus


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Great round that, Mendes got banged :clap

214 rugby player to 145


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Yeah, fuck Mendes! Woohoo!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

*ALEXANDER THE GREAT*


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I don't know why fighters coming out to the Rocky theme bothers me but it does.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Surprise surprise, Latifi got outworked...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

YES YES YES!

FUCK YOU CONDIT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Condit has worst TDD, P4P


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Happy for Chiesa. Hope his next win is against Conor in court.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Stormbringer said:


> Surprise surprise, Latifi got outworked...


And surprise, surprise, Carlos Condit's abysmal takedown defense rears its ugly head again. That was really fun on the ground though. Of course, Chiesa was taking down Pettis frequently in his last fight until he got caught in the triangle

Iceman and Romero :mark :mark


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Not rooting for anyone in particular in the women's title fight, but would be incredible if Nunes pulled it off tonight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

5 straight for Condit. Ouch.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Might be time to hang em up for Condit now.

I'm still pissed at that robbery in the Lawler fight. He should've won the title.

Cyborg via rnd 2 KO, Jones via dec.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Well then


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Oh dear God!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Fucking Nunes foty


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Amanda motherfucking Nunes holy fuck

The GOAT is back in a few minutes bitches!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

That was great


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Alright War Jones!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

I fuckin' missed the fight but I'm beyond shocked. If UFC doesn't get behind Nunes at least 1/10th of how they were with Ronda, the company is deservedly doomed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



DGenerationMC said:


> I fuckin' missed the fight but I'm beyond shocked. If UFC doesn't get behind Nunes at least 1/10th of how they were with Ronda, the company is deservedly doomed.


Go out of your way to watch it. Won't take long.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Go out of your way to watch it. Won't take long.


Just saw it, those overhands, my God. 

UFC better strap the rocket to her NOW. Whatever happens with JJ tonight, Amanda Nunes should be the big story coming out of this. Gotta be the biggest upset in a LONG time, I think.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Jones with a walk out bundle.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Amanda Nunes is officially the baddest woman on the planet.


----------



## TottiFan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

This is looking like a massive Jones points win


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Jones is the best.......*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

GOAT Jones


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Shitty person, goat fighter Jon Jones


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Nothing more annoying than a cheater who is successful


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Stinger Fan said:


> Nothing more annoying than a cheater who is successful


Not his fault he the GOAT


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Too good. 




















FUCKKKKK


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

GOAT, indisputable. Fucking GOAT.

"If Jon Jones had a millionth of a piece of salt in him, Brock Lesnar must have a brick." I love Dom Cruz

:beckylol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Honestly might be the best card of the year, top to bottom. HAD EVERYTHING


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Slickback said:


> Honestly might be the best card of the year, top to bottom. HAD EVERYTHING


Was a real great card. Even the decisions were cool.

Nunes definitely deserves consideration for greatest female fighter 

Jones continues to be be great


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Nunes IS the Fucking WMMA GOAT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Slickback said:


> Nunes IS the Fucking WMMA GOAT


For sure, she finished Miesha, Ronda, and Cyborg. No way she's not the greatest female as of now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

ALL IN THE FUCKING FIRST ROUND 






ROUSEY IN 48 SECONDS
CYBORG IN 51 SECONDS


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Jones can be king of the LHW castle as long as he wants to be I imagine. Jones is on another level anyway, but especially in the sorry state of the LHW division.Not that I blame Jones for not moving up. As a fan, the intrigue of HW power/size is there, but from Bones' eyes, I can see why Jon Jones wouldn't want to take a risk. Nobody has ever been better where he is.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Jones is the GOAT just masterfully stayed in the perfect range to minimize Gus's boxing

I think Cyborg can beat Nunes. Cyborg went in there banging with no respect for her power. In a rematch im taking Cyborg but props to nunes


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*

Holly Holm is the last obstacle to Nunes taking everyone out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Slickback said:


> Holly Holm is the last obstacle to Nunes taking everyone out.


Holm hasn't done anything to earn that mark as an obstacle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Gus has to be in Kenny Florian territory now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



RapShepard said:


> Holm hasn't done anything to earn that mark as an obstacle


If ever there was a definitive "1 Hit Wonder of MMA" it's Holly Holm. :justsayin


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Forgot to ask, Megan vs Cat, do they run it back?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Stormbringer said:


> If ever there was a definitive "1 Hit Wonder of MMA" it's Holly Holm. :justsayin


She worked Megan Anderson, and is better than Ronda Rousey


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Cyborg and Nunes should have main evented.

That fight was fucking awesome.

40 seconds of that > the entirety of Jones-Gustafsson.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

It's easy in hindsight to complain abotu who should have main evented. Who gives a fuck about the placing, the fight was nuts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> It's easy in hindsight to complain abotu who should have main evented. Who gives a fuck about the placing, the fight was nuts.


 Hindsight sure, but Jones had the controversy too which encouraged Nunes-Cyborg going last. 

Would have been a better way to close seeing Nunes/Cybord getting their big moment becoming the GOAT and baddest women on the planet than to see that cheating ass hole have his hand raised (which was a given).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Doesn't matter, the heavier weight always goes later. With the exception of Conor.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Jones Just Keeps Shitting the Bed!*



Stormbringer said:


> Forgot to ask, Megan vs Cat, do they run it back?


I wouldn't Cat has been done since her husband's unfortunate suicide and her knee injuries. I don't think she ever recaptures her momentum.


Slickback said:


> She worked Megan Anderson, and is better than Ronda Rousey


Yeah but ultimately Holm only did one notable thing as of now. Megan Anderson is a nice win, but Holm only has one relevant win as of now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Ketlen Vieira should be front runner


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Jones made easy work of it tbh. He seriously needs to go up to HW though, theres absolutely nothing left for him at 205. 


Man that Nunes/Cyborg fight too. Great card.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Must've rewatched that Nunes KO about 20 times already :sodone

Incredible :sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

We all forgot (including me) That Nunes beat Valentina TWICE, complain about the result of the second fight all you want but she won. 



Valentina x 2
Rousey
Tate
Cyborg. 





This also shows how fucking good Valentina is, esp when she is a FLYWEIGHT


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Nunes is the real winner of the night.

JJ aint the goat lol. whole career is tainted.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I fell asleep & missed the last 3 fights

Fucking hell Nunes strap the rocket to her >>>>

Jones is the GOAT though man, really soured on him this week but can't deny that


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I didn't watch the card, just seen a few clips and highlights.

Halls submission of BJ was a thing of beauty, Ryan should teach Rory Mac how to do Imanari rolls properly, Rory trys them and then gets his face smashed in everytime.

The Anderson/Cat fight was a bummer, that should have been a good fight, instead we got a freak injury. 

Alex Volk scored a huge win, Mendes is still legit and he put a real beating on him from what I saw.

Then the big ones. Prior to the show I felt like any talk of Nunes being the WMMA GOAT if she won was absurd. Even if she had of beat Cyborg I felt like it was still a bit of a reach. But, the way she beat Cyborg was stunning. She merked her. On top of merking Ronda, and merking Tate, and beating Valentina once. She is the WMMA Goat, and she is making it look easy in these big fights. Just show show good Valentina is though, and just how good Cat Zingano used to be as well.

What to say about Jones v Gus? Cheaters prosper. Weirdly I can honestly say Im still a Jones fan in the cage, but at the same time seeing him succeed and continue to cheat his ass off and get away with it is disgusting. His whole attitude though is even more off putting than the cheating. The guys arrogant, and dismissive attitude towards him constantly failing PED tests is pathetic. Hows he going to talk shit about their being an asterisk next to DCs legacy when everything Jones has achieved has an asterisk next to it?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

wouldn't really consider myself a Nunes fan, but man, she is incredible. It's been a while since I've been as excited as I was when she started landing those haymakers and Cyborg buckled. Just beautiful. 

Shame Zingano lost cause I wanna see Nunes-Zingano 2 ASAP.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I want a rematch of Nunes/Cyborg, idc how decisively Nunes won that was exciting to watch. She is the GOAT now though, undeniably for the reasons listed by multiple users already. Incredible fighter.

Little disappointed in Gus, was hoping he would have put up more of a fight but he barely did anything. Jones is juat that damn good. He needs to move up, 205 has nothing for him but he won't, not as long as DC is around at heavyweight.

Volkanovski is legittttttt. Great scrap with Chad, looking forward to both their next fights.

Great night of fights, what a way to end the year.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Pride got to Cyborg. Had she acted more compose from the get go we might have got something completely different. I can't say it was fluke but I can also see Cyborg beating Nunes in the rematch. Regardless. It was a remarkable victory. And the thick Nunes got me shook with that thickness lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



MoxleyMoxx said:


> wouldn't really consider myself a Nunes fan, but man, she is incredible. It's been a while since I've been as excited as I was when she started landing those haymakers and Cyborg buckled. Just beautiful.
> 
> Shame Zingano lost cause I wanna see Nunes-Zingano 2 ASAP.


Its a shame Cat cant get things together. She barely fights and when she does she doesn't seem to be giving it everything...or gets kicked in the eye. That still stands as an interesting fight though, she was the last person to beat Nunes, could she do it again?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Who's ready?



Spoiler: RIZIN.14


----------



## ChampionWrestler (Dec 30, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Do any of you guys watch mma?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Interesting little tidbit, according to Novitzky the CSAC were not aware that Jones had failed another test when they liscenced him to fight for 232...


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Nunes is the goat of WMMA. Also fuck Jones his whole career is tainted.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

trying to figure out how I can stay up tonight for Rizin and still function for work tomorrow. 

Fuck I miss the glory days of Japanese MMA on New Year's Eve. Back in the day you had 2 or 3 significant shows in Japan on New Year's Eve and you would stay up all night on message boards and/or paltalk to get the results. Those were the days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> What to say about Jones v Gus? Cheaters prosper. Weirdly I can honestly say Im still a Jones fan in the cage, but at the same time seeing him succeed and continue to cheat his ass off and get away with it is disgusting. His whole attitude though is even more off putting than the cheating. The guys arrogant, and dismissive attitude towards him constantly failing PED tests is pathetic. Hows he going to talk shit about their being an asterisk next to DCs legacy when everything Jones has achieved has an asterisk next to it?


For me the absurdity of how Jones has treated his test failures has just made me like him more. He's like a sports movie villain come to life, except he's convinced he's the hero.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



RapShepard said:


> For me the absurdity of how Jones has treated his test failures has just made me like him more. He's like a sports movie villain come to life, except he's convinced he's the hero.


The way he talks, and his attitude towards everything particularly people who have concerns about his constant hot tests just screams someone who knows their getting away with juicing. He doesn’t even try and hide it, he’s arrogant about the fact he keeps pissing hot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



RapShepard said:


> For me the absurdity of how Jones has treated his test failures has just made me like him more. He's like a sports movie villain come to life, except he's convinced he's the hero.





MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> The way he talks, and his attitude towards everything particularly people who have concerns about his constant hot tests just screams someone who knows their getting away with juicing. He doesn’t even try and hide it, he’s arrogant about the fact he keeps pissing hot.


I think it may have been Schaub, but it could easily have been Joe, Jon seems like a sociopath. He knows right and wrong, he just doesn't care. And that's not just about fighting. It's everything, drugs, not training, drag racing, fucking white women, car wrecks, not caring about other fighters.....everything. He just doesn't care. In one of the videos I saw, it talked about Jones, picking DC up over his head as the round ends, dropping Lyoto like a bag of trash, telling DC to suck it, starting with a flying knee against Shogun, etc. In all facets, Jones just doesn't care...that's just who he is mentally. For better or worse.



*there's a joke in there somewhere


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> I think it may have been Schaub, but it could easily have been Joe, Jon seems like a sociopath. He knows right and wrong, he just doesn't care. And that's not just about fighting. It's everything, drugs, not training, drag racing, fucking white women, car wrecks, not caring about other fighters.....everything. He just doesn't care. In one of the videos I saw, it talked about Jones, picking DC up over his head as the round ends, dropping Lyoto like a bag of trash, telling DC to suck it, starting with a flying knee against Shogun, etc. In all facets, Jones just doesn't care...that's just who he is mentally. For better or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> *there's a joke in there somewhere


Idk if he's a sociopath as much as he's just a regular piece of shit person. He's not doing anything super heinous, though drunk driving is particularly bad of course).


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Amanda Nunes has now defeated Ronda Rousey and Cris Cyborg. Unbelievable...

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Can't find a stream for Rizin fuck


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> Can't find a stream for Rizin fuck


https://www.viprow.net/floyd-mayweather-vs-tenshin-nasukawa-3-online-stream


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Asakura has been a waifu for the last year but she needs to get this fight to the ground.

;( <3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Lesnar Turtle said:


> https://www.viprow.net/floyd-mayweather-vs-tenshin-nasukawa-3-online-stream


Legend!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I don't know anything about the rules of this exhibition shit but I hope Tenshin does some real damage even if its against the contracts lol.

Jorge Linares with that Japanese boi.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

well they have basically fed their biggest combat star since Gomi for money.

I thought they would have some agreement that there wouldn't be any 'realness' to this shit, but well.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Floyd took them for a ride. Easy money.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I dont know how legit it was but there was some talk online that Nasukawa would trouble Floyd and all that jazz, mostly from MMA fanboys who hate boxing and/or hate Floyd. But that fight went the only way it was ever going too, Floyds probably the greatest boxer of all time.

Fuck he's gaming the system though, and kudos to him. At the end of his career, his legacy is set in stone and he's making bank by toying with MMA fighters and Kickboxers. Beat everyone there was to beat in Boxing and now he's just further stuffing his wallett with money off other combat sports.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

A lot of people were surprised with how easily Amanda Nunes took out Cyborg, I thought that was the most obvious out come. Cyborg has never been in a fight with a woman that could strike like Nunes, Cyborg herself also isn't much of a striker, she's just strong but doesn't actually know how to throw a punch. If she fought Nunes in a rematch the outcome would be the same as their first fight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Nunez is a terrifying woman, Imagine getting punched by that bitch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Some Conor fans are unbearable (even more so than usual) right now claiming that last night's result somehow makes Conor's performance again Floyd even more impressive. Why can't they just accept that Floyd carried Conor????


Anybody watching PFL tonight? Couple good scraps on the docket.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Some Conor fans are unbearable (even more so than usual) right now claiming that last night's result somehow makes Conor's performance again Floyd even more impressive. Why can't they just accept that Floyd carried Conor????


Some people are fucking retarded and uneducated. They refuse to see Floyd's expert strategy of Rope-A-Dope. They think it was all Conor for those rounds.

"B-BB-but-bu but he won da rounds!"


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Jones made easy work of it tbh. He seriously needs to go up to HW though, theres absolutely nothing left for him at 205.
> 
> 
> Man that Nunes/Cyborg fight too. Great card.


Jones at HW? :lmao

I understand posting and suggesting for the heck of it but damn man can your imagination seriously picture anything other than Jones at HW getting mauled? 

It would be a joke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Jesus christ Floyd Mayweather :lmao






Couldn't think of a more fitting way to end this fucking mad year than that tbh


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I think Jones would've had a tougher time at HW a few years ago before a lot of guys who I could've seen giving him problems ended up going on a skid. Right now DC, Stipe and Francis are the only challenges I see for him. I wont count Cain among them until we see how he competes after coming back from his latest injury. Jones still wont test himself though which is so frustrating. He has all these natural advantages, some not so natural advantages, a ton of talent and he clearly trains hard too but he refuses to step outside of his comfort zone even though he's a giant LHW whose division has been cleared out. Some will say you don't know what it's like at the top but I still think it shows he's a mental midget in some ways. Nobody wants to see him defend the LHW title against nobodies who don't have even have the body of work to seem like credible challengers. 

Not saying he would've lost to Anthony Johnson but Jones really should thank him for either softening up or straight up eliminating potential contenders for the belt while he was away. It's a crime that we never got to see that fight before AJ retired. 

As for the women. I'm sure Ronda feels better about her last loss after seeing Nunes destroy Cyborg like that. I think this might lead to her at least fighting one more time somewhere down the line even if it's not for a title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Who did Johnson eliminate that would have been a threat to Jones? Lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

If you read that line I said "potential contenders" not threats. He knocked out Bader who was on a 5 fight win streak before their fight. I don't think anyone outside of DC, AJ and Gus were ever realistic threats to Jones but AJ still made things easier for him by either brutally knocking out LHW's and sending them to the back of the line or at least softening them up like when he rocked DC in their first fight. He gave Jones less problems to deal with is all I'm saying.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Your saying he should thank him, why would you say that if you weren't implying they were a threat to Jones


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Because AJ was dishing out major damage to potential contenders and opponents Jones would eventually rematch while Jones was off training and probably taking next to no damage since he's said he barely spars. He acted as an unintentional sub-boss. Part of the reason Jones should be thankful is that AJ retired before facing him. Again I'm not saying he would've won but he actually was a threat to Jones and all damage adds up over a career.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Also even the LHW's who I didn't consider a threat to Jones still could've gotten their shots in before losing. As I said in the above post, it all adds up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Because AJ was dishing out major damage to potential contenders and opponents Jones would eventually rematch while Jones was off training and probably taking next to no damage since he's said he barely spars. He acted as an unintentional sub-boss. Part of the reason Jones should be thankful is that AJ retired before facing him. Again I'm not saying he would've won but he actually was a threat to Jones and all damage adds up over a career.


Agree here, Aj was the only threat


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Jon Jones would have beaten Rumble 11 times out of 10.

I'm sure Jones would have taken the free W on his record though.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Rated R™ said:


> Jones at HW? :lmao
> 
> I understand posting and suggesting for the heck of it but damn man can your imagination seriously picture anything other than Jones at HW getting mauled?
> 
> It would be a joke.


Hard to say, theres a "what if" to that scenario which is why its much more compelling than having him scrape the LHW barrel fighting guys like Anthony Smith. Hes only 31 and has pretty much killed his division.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I like the look of Dominick Reyes who is an up-coming 205er. He is not ready for Jones yet but maybe in a years time he will be.

The issue with Jon going up is that it kills the division and there is enough of this going on already. Jon may reign and dominate for a long time, but eventually there will be a crop of LHWs that will take over


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Some BOLD predictions, will be fun when i look this up at the end of they ear and see which I got right.



1. Conor Mcgregor fights 3 times 
2. Israel Adesanya wins fighter of the year 
3. Jon Jones wins heavyweight title
4. Iaquinta fights for the LW title 
5. Nunes loses
6. Cyborg retires


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Some BOLD predictions, will be fun when i look this up at the end of they ear and see which I got right.
> 
> 
> 1. Conor Mcgregor fights 3 times
> ...


1. Twice at the max
2. I'll go Blessed on that one. Especially if he moves up to 155 and gets past Khabib, Tony, Conor and/or the rest of murderers row.
3. Jones will get humbled at heavyweight. IF, they don't feed him a gimmie.
4. Al loses his next fight. Boom, mic drop.
5. No one is unstoppable.
6. No one lasts forever.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Apparently the Women's Featherweight rankings have already vanished from the UFC's website. Is this a sign that their experiment with Cyborg is over? Her contract expires in March and Dana didn't seem too keen when asked about a Nunes rematch post UFC 232. It would be a shame to see her UFC stint end like this but given their attitude towards her in the past I wouldn't be surprised at all to see them cut ties now that she's been vanquished.

I know I am probably in the minority on this one but I really want to see Amanada Nunes face Holly Holm next. You can argue that Holm isn't worthy of a title shot (and I'd probably agree) but to me she's the only really interesting fight out there left for Nunes at this stage in her career. I think she'd provide a fascinating stylistic match up for Nunes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080160477378838528
Such a shame. I feel like Jimmy was underutilised by the UFC, frankly I am beginning to wonder why they hired him in the first place since they pretty much squandered his tenure. I certainly would of preferred having him cover 232 instead of droll Dominick Cruz who seems to suck all of my joy and enthusiasm out of fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Holm or Cat since she was the last person to beat her, but that obviously seems very far from happening right now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> Holm or Cat since she was the last person to beat her, but that obviously seems very far from happening right now.


Do you know how much universal dark matter it would take falling Cat Zingano's way for her to even make it to the cage in a title fight situation?! It would be the collapse of this galaxy!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

NUNES NUNES NUNES! Her boxing is so pretty.










That flurry of landing 4 clean bombs in a row was beautiful to watch. Loved her interview afterwards saying she knew she would win etc. Amazing fight.

(However I have to question what might've happened had Cyborg not waded in like a maniac in the first 30 seconds)


As for Jones - well he's just too good and too smart isn't he, made Gus looked ordinary. I don't know the particulars of the drugs so not going to comment. 

I think he should move up to HW, can't see him doing anything but dominating. He's too smart, quick, and has too many different skills to get caught with big bombs, and he'll get more power too with more weight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> Do you know how much universal dark matter it would take falling Cat Zingano's way for her to even make it to the cage in a title fight situation?! It would be the collapse of this galaxy!


Haha yea her luck is terrible


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080670818705727488
:wtf2

I don't understand this company anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



DC said:


> I don't understand this company anymore.


But who is he facing? Did he leapfrog Colby? Or is Woodley stripped and Colby is facing Usman? WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> But who is he facing? Did he leapfrog Colby? Or is Woodley stripped and Colby is facing Usman? WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!


Usman vs. Nick Diaz for the vacant Welterweight title :garrett

You'd assume Woodley will be defending in March but I honestly wouldn't be surprised at all if they stripped him for some bogus reason.

I am just hoping & praying this is some sort of public negotiating ploy from the UFC to get Woodley and Covington to stop messing around. Usman isn't unworthy of a title shot by any means but it would be so silly for them not to capitalize on Woodley vs. Covington.

The only other thought I have is that Woodley might possibly be considering moving up to Middleweight now that Ben Askren is finally a UFC fighter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



DC said:


> Usman vs. Nick Diaz for the vacant Welterweight title
> 
> You'd assume Woodley will be defending in March but I honestly wouldn't be surprised at all if they stripped him for some bogus reason.
> 
> ...


If Diaz steps into a UFC ring for gold ever again, I'd eat my hat.

I'd be pissed if they pulled some bullshit like that on Woodley. Especially when guys like Cain, Cruz and Conor were injured but kept their belts too long. And if they strip Woodley but Colby keeps his belt, that would be all I needed to know worrying the Donald Trump love is with Dana.

You never know with UFC these days, shits one circus after another.

Why would Woodley move up? Funkytown fought at 185 in Asia. Hell, Ben was talking about 155, it doesn't matter to him. I just can't wait to see what he's got for Robbie.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> but Colby keeps his belt.


I believe he was stripped of the interim title once Woodley vs. Till happened.



Stormbringer said:


> Why would Woodley move up?


Woodley and Askren are close teammates/friends who've stated multiple times they'll never fight each other. Tyron has said in the past he'd be interested in competing at 185lbs as the cut to 170lbs isn't pleasant for him. Plus the success of Gastelum and Whittaker has probably convinced him he could do well in the division which I'd agree with.

Of course this could all be a moot point IF the UFC introduces a 165lbs division and moves Welterweight up 5lbs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Tyron has also said his goal is to be the greatest welterweight of all time.



Also hold off on the Askren thing, he hasn't even had a fight in the UFC yet.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

So guys moving up, more and more seems like it's a great career move. Especially in the 170 to 205 range. Smith has got to be one fight away from a title shot, if that. Then you got Santos on his heels after moving up too. Till making 185 will be a great test, especially if the give him a warm up to see if his cardio and weight are on point.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Shall we have a little bit of fun? Lets predict which Champions will still be holding gold come this time next year....



Spoiler: My wild & inaccurate predicitions



*Heavyweight*

_Current Champion: Daniel Cormier_

Belt becomes vacant once DC retires which paves the way for the winner of Cain vs. Ngannou to face Stipe Miocic.

_Future Champion: Cain Velasquez_

*Light Heavyweight*

_Current Champion: Jon Jones_

I don't see anyone currently at 205lbs who can defeat Jon.

_Future Champion: Jon Jones_

*Middleweight*

_Current Champion: Robert Whittaker_

Bobby scrapes by Kelvin Gastelum but gets picked apart by Israel Adesanya. Adesanya then successfully defends against Paulo Costa in fight of the year contender.

_Future Champion: Israel Adesanya_

*Welterweight*

_Current Champion: Tyron Woodley_

Colby Covington shocks the world by winning a controversial decision over Woodley. Then drops the title to Kamaru Usman who in turn finishes the year by defeating Santiago Ponzinibbio.

_Future Champion: Kamaru Usman_

*Lightweight*

_Current Champion: Khabib Nurmagomedov_

Khabib gets submitted by Tony Ferguson. Tony then gets knocked out by Conor McGregor. Conor loses a decision to Max Holloway.

_Future Champion: Max Holloway_

*Featherweight*

_Current Champion: Max Holloway_

Max successfully defends against Frankie Edgar but vacates afterwards and moves up to Lightweight. Vacant title goes up for grabs between Renato Moicano and Jose Aldo, Moicano wins and successfully defends against Alexander Volkanovski.

_Future Champion: Renato Moicano_

*Bantamweight*

_Current Champion: T.J. Dillashaw_

T.J. beats Henry Cejudo at Flyweight but comes back to Bantam and gets stopped by Marlon Moraes. They have a rematch and Moraes wins a comfortable decision.

_Future Champion: Marlon Moraes_

*Flyweight*

_Current Champion: Henry Cejudo_

Cejudo gets stopped by T.J. and the UFC dissolves the division.

*Women's Featherweight*

_Current Champion: Amanda Nunes_

Cyborg and the UFC part ways so they end up dissolving the division.

*Women's Bantamweight*

_Current Champion: Amanda Nunes_

Nunes successfully defends against Holly Holm and Ketlen Vieira.

_Future Champion: Amanda Nunes_

*Women's Flyweight*

_Current Champion: Valentina Shevchenko_

Similar to Jon Jones, I don't see anyone who can beat Valentina at the moment.

_Future Champion: Valentina Shevchenko_

*Women's Strawweight*

_Current Champion: Rose Namajunas_

Rose gets KO'd by Jessica Andrade. But unfortunately for Jessica she then gets mauled by Tatiana Suarez who'll go on to be a long reigning champion.

_Future Champion: Tatiana Suarez_


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



DC said:


> Shall we have a little bit of fun? Lets predict which Champions will still be holding gold come this time next year....


My predictions are in the spoiler after yours.



Spoiler: My wild & inaccurate predicitions



*Heavyweight*

_Current Champion: Daniel Cormier_

Belt becomes vacant once DC retires which paves the way for the winner of Cain vs. Ngannou to face Stipe Miocic.

_Future Champion: Cain Velasquez_

You really think CAIN VELASQUEZ is gonna fight more than once in a year?!

*Middleweight*

_Current Champion: Robert Whittaker_

Bobby scrapes by Kelvin Gastelum but gets picked apart by Israel Adesanya. Adesanya then successfully defends against Paulo Costa in fight of the year contender.

_Future Champion: Israel Adesanya_

I think Costa got busted for using an IV drip recently. But I can see Israel being Champion.

*Welterweight*

_Current Champion: Tyron Woodley_

Colby Covington shocks the world by winning a controversial decision over Woodley. Then drops the title to Kamaru Usman who in turn finishes the year by defeating Santiago Ponzinibbio.

_Future Champion: Kamaru Usman_

Tyron keeps that belt as long as he wants.

*Lightweight*

_Current Champion: Khabib Nurmagomedov_

Khabib gets submitted by Tony Ferguson. Tony then gets knocked out by Conor McGregor. Conor loses a decision to Max Holloway.

_Future Champion: Max Holloway_

Tony gets the belt and kills all in his way.

*Bantamweight*

_Current Champion: T.J. Dillashaw_

T.J. beats Henry Cejudo at Flyweight but comes back to Bantam and gets stopped by Marlon Moraes. They have a rematch and Moraes wins a comfortable decision.

_Future Champion: Marlon Moraes_

I just hope Jimmie Rivera gets a title shot. The guy went on a 20 fight streak and got dick. Just because UFC kept trying to milk Alphamale vs TJ despite there being no milk.

*Women's Featherweight*

_Current Champion: Amanda Nunes_

Cyborg and the UFC part ways so they end up dissolving the division.

But what about Megan?! What about Megan!?

*Women's Bantamweight*

_Current Champion: Amanda Nunes_

Nunes successfully defends against Holly Holm and Ketlen Vieira.

_Future Champion: Amanda Nunes_

I say Holly somehow gets a title shot and point fights the belt away from Nukes.

*Women's Strawweight*

_Current Champion: Rose Namajunas_

Rose gets KO'd by Jessica Andrade. But unfortunately for Jessica she then gets mauled by Tatiana Suarez who'll go on to be a long reigning champion.

_Future Champion: Tatiana Suarez_

I see it going exactly like that. I just dont know when Rose will nut up and leave the house.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Heavyweight - Stipe 

Light Heavyweight - Jon Jones 

Middleweight - Israel Adesanya 

Welterweight - Tyron Woodley

Lightweight - Tony Ferguson 

Featherweight - Max Holloway

Bantamweight - TJ 

Women's Featherweight - Nunes (Only if they keep the division) 

Women's Bantamweight - Holm

Women's Strawweight - Jessica Andrade


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

HW- Jon Jones

LHW- Jon Jones

MW- Kelvin Gastelum

WW- Tyron Woodley

LW- bold pick Conor via beating Tony after Khabib gets stripped due to an excessively long suspension.

FW- Max Holloway

BW- Henry Cejudo he beats TJ at Flyweight gets a title shot at Bantam

FLW- dead

WFW- Nunes

WBW- Nunes

WFW- Bold pick Jessica Eye beats Val because weird shit happens sometimes. 

WSW- Jessica Andrade


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Seems like Jones vs Smith is on the talks


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Y'all are sleeping on Tatiana Suarez, her wrestling is leagues above anyone else in her division.



RapShepard said:


> MW- Kelvin Gastelum


Interesting, you think Kelvin will be able to hold on to the title despite Israel and Costa waiting in the ranks as contenders?



Slickback said:


> Seems like Jones vs Smith is on the talks


I guess that means DC vs. Lesnar is a go then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081262902596780032


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



DC said:


> Y'all are sleeping on Tatiana Suarez, her wrestling is leagues above anyone else in her division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Suarez is someone to really watch. Need one more impressive win over a name before I buy all the way in. But I could definitely see her as a champ at some point. 

As far as Kelvin yeah, with how heavy handed he is at 185 and how good his boxing is I see him holding the title for at least 1 or 2 defenses. 

With Israel he's definitely impressive in the striking, but I have to see him on the ground. Like what happens if he ends up on the ground with Silva or a Jacre type. 

With Costa same questions on his ground game. But for his style I really question his heart. For some reason fighters like him tend to be better when they're the hammer as opposed to the nail. Like I wonder if he's like Rumble where once the adversity comes he looks for a way out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Why would Israel end up on the ground with Silva lmao.






By the way they are introducing the new belts on the first ESPN card, I never had a problem with the current ones so I hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

From the brief tease I saw there seemed to be flags on the new belt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Lol I'm hating it already, but we'll see


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> Why would Israel end up on the ground with Silva lmao.


Because if and likely when Silva does get beat up on the feet, i'd expect Silva to try and take the fight where he has the clear advantage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



RapShepard said:


> Because if and likely when Silva does get beat up on the feet, i'd expect Silva to try and take the fight where he has the clear advantage.


When was the last time Silva went and attempted a takedown, let alone completed one, and we saw Izzy TDD against an excellent wreslter like Brunson. Who knows how much more he has improved since then. 




I guess we will see


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> When was the last time Silva went and attempted a takedown, let alone completed one, and we saw Izzy TDD against an excellent wreslter like Brunson. Who knows how much more he has improved since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, but when gas Silva went up against someone that on paper he's the underdog against in the striking department. I'm with you in not expecting it. But I wouldn't be surprised if Anderson came with a game plan to just take advantage of Izzy's weakness. At least my armchair coaching says it seems like a better idea to go to the ground. 

As far as Brunson I may be wrong. But I feel like he started searching for takedowns way to late. But admittedly I don't remember much of that ass whooping. As much as I like Brunson, he sure does make you look phenomenal when you beat him lol.... Well except Andy lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Umm no. Brunson literally went for takedowns from the bell. THen he kept going for takedowns until he got kneed in the face


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Why the fuck is Cerrone vs. Hernandez on the prelims? 

Especially with some 2-0 thug who beats women on the main show. The fuck?

Lineker on the prelims too. PVZ on main show... Pure disrespect.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I saw that Anthony Smith is probably fighting Jones next for the belt. Made me realise just how shallow LHW is. And then how shallow pretty much every division is. All at once most of the old guard/established fighters have dropped off and the newer faces on the scene just aren't in the same league for the most part.

But after Jones, DC, Gus there's such a massive drop down in the quality of fighters at LHW.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Tyron vs Usman is official for March. Colby kept shitting the bed and he's finally out while Usman's stock continued to rise.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Wow. You gotta wonder where this now leaves Colby Covington.

UFC 235 is looking pretty stacked now. If it stays injury free we're in for a helluva card on paper.

Jon Jones vs. Anthony Smith
Tyron Woodley vs. Kamaru Usman
Ben Askren vs. Robbie Lawler
Holly Holm vs. Aspen Ladd
Zabit Magomedsharipov vs. Jeremy Stephens
Mickey Gall vs. Diego Sanchez
Misha Cirkunov vs. Ovince Saint Preux
Cody Garbrandt vs. Pedro Munhoz
Tecia Torres vs. Weili Zhang

:bjpenn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Holy shit 235 is a monster level card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

BTW what's the deal with MacKenzie Dern? Her fat ass seems to have vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> BTW what's the deal with MacKenzie Dern? Her fat ass seems to have vanished off the face of the earth.


She seems just frolick around in a bikini endlessly.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She seems just frolick around in a bikini endlessly.


I would too if I had a body like that and lived in Brazil :gaymj


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> I would too if I had a body like that and lived in Brazil :gaymj


Agreed.

Her instagram always delivers the goods.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082462812910174213
Yikes. Good luck, Rose.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082388498630365184
Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

JDS should win that fight rather easily really. Though I can see it playing out the same as the JDS v Tai fight where Derricks reckless brawler style and power does give JDS some issues but ultimately he gets to wild and JDS KO's him.

At the same time though I also feel like Junior is done as a top guy. I feel like Stipe and DC are just too good for every other HW.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I thought Cigano was done after the Stipe rematch but he continues to just keep trucking along. Tai Tuivasa fought like a complete moron against him though, he just stormed forward with reckless abandon and made no adjustments to Junior's counters, he fully deserved to get knocked out like that. I don't think Lewis will be as careless as he was though, I see him being a bit more measured and waiting for his opportunity to pounce. As we've seen in the past Lewis is dangerous right up until the final buzzer so Junior will have to be on his A game all night.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Hope Rose gets her head taken off and we get a champion that will go to work.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Rose will school Andrade. 

Andrade will do her blasting out the blocks thing but THUG ROSE THUG ROSE THUG ROSE will be ready for it. She'll dance around her for a round or two and then start picking her off before submitting her in what will actually be viewed as a fairly easy victory.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I got Andrade winning and Lewis winning, not because JDS isn't better, but because JDS is hittable.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



RapShepard said:


> I got Andrade winning and Lewis winning, not because JDS isn't better, but because JDS is hittable.


I love black beast, but honestly I think he's had his 15 minutes of fame now. I think JDS takes him to school.

Doesn't Lewis never train because of chronic back problems? I'm sure I saw that somewhere.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Jessica and Lewis to win those fights.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I'm taking rose in that one,Lewis vs JDS just doesnt really interest me, both heavy hitters but I'd rather just see a finish then pick one of them to win.

Real question is tho does anyone think TJ Dillashaw is going lose on the 19th? I just dont see it I mean Cuedo has great wrestling but I just think TJ is too big.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

The only factor is that he is moving down to 125 first time in his career, so don't know how he is going to feel, but TJ should still win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I love black beast, but honestly I think he's had his 15 minutes of fame now. I think JDS takes him to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Lewis never train because of chronic back problems? I'm sure I saw that somewhere.


You're probably thinking about him joking about him rarely training cardio. But I don't think Lewis is on 15 minutes of fame type run. I think he's legit one of the better fighters in the division. Not because he's super skilled, but because he just makes things work. I think he'll be relevant to the divsion for a couple more years.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**










Decent podcast with lot's of fight talk


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

It's amazing that Derrick has been as successful as he has been with his back injuries.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> I thought Cigano was done after the Stipe rematch but he continues to just keep trucking along. Tai Tuivasa fought like a complete moron against him though, he just stormed forward with reckless abandon and made no adjustments to Junior's counters, he fully deserved to get knocked out like that. I don't think Lewis will be as careless as he was though, I see him being a bit more measured and waiting for his opportunity to pounce. As we've seen in the past Lewis is dangerous right up until the final buzzer so Junior will have to be on his A game all night.


As dumb as Tai fought it was quite something that he was getting the best of Junior. Recklessly coming forward and swinging wildly was working. The one thing JDS has never addressed, never worked on is his defence. As good a boxer (for MMA) as he is offensively, his defence is non existent.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082822134186106880












This is a shit insult 


Click the link for Al's response


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082823901577588736
:gasm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Karate Hottie v Karolina is a great fight.

Conor is...he must do so much coke thesedays. That rambling made no sense, why isn't John Kavanaugh in there fighting?

I still think Conor would beat Max, though I'm also not sure how dedicated Conor is to fighting thesedays. But Max can beat Conor, thats a valid claim. 

It'd be a great fight because Max has really grown so much so much as a fighter, while I feel Conor hasn't as much, he's a bit sharper but he hasn't come along quite like Max has.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Lewis is always in the fight regardless of who he is fighting. He’s got monster power in his hands, that chin and stupid durability. He will be a part of this division for a while. Cain, Stipe, DC and Blaydes would be his worst match ups at the top of the division due to the wrestling edge. Beyond that, Lewis has an opportunity to knock any one he fights out cold.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082822134186106880


Don't you see, that's the seed!










GSP's gotta come out of his sabbatical now to defend Zahabi's honour :russo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Conor wants to get mauled again badly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Speak of the devil........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083113537122324500
I am surprised she's being allowed to stay at Strawweight considering how many times she missed weight.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I'm not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Big Mac is back!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

surprized the UFC isn't forcing her to fight at 125.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083196331819118592


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Why the fuck is Cerrone vs. Hernandez on the prelims?
> 
> Especially with some 2-0 thug who beats women on the main show. The fuck?
> 
> Lineker on the prelims too. PVZ on main show... Pure disrespect.


I'm not certain about this, but I believe the prelims are actually airing on big ESPN on TV, and then they are going to ESPN+, they needed to put some big fights on there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083196331819118592


Worked out for Tyron


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083108406431547392
Flyweight still alive?



TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083196331819118592


I doubt Colby will accept but it would be a fascinating encounter.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I wouldn't accept if I was in his position but I sure as hell hope he does, I'm planning on being there at the O2.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083196331819118592


Colby would be crazy to fight Till in England. Finish him or you lose, simple. The Wonderboy fights showed us that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

You guys have to remember that UFC likes to fire guys who don't fight when they say, where they say. Yeah, box office guys get away with it, but Colby isn't a in a position to "call his own shots."

I want the fight to happen, I want to see if Colby can fight a bigger guy like Till. Tyron made Till look like a novice, so I expect him to come in to make a statement. But it's must win for Colby and Till. I don't see Colby trying to fight karate style vs Till. I expect him to grind, but Till may be able to hold him off.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

The UFC would be out of their minds to fire Colby Covington. Bellator and ONE would snap him up in a heartbeat.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

https://www.mmaweekly.com/colby-cov...r-another-opponent-under-the-right-conditions

Colby Covington remains at odds with the UFC over his promised title shot that was pulled out from under him in favor of pitting Kamaru Usman against reigning welterweight champion Tyron Woodley on March 2.

Covington never received an offer much less an explanation why he was no longer competing for the championship, especially after he won an interim title last June.

The outspoken contender waged verbal war on UFC president Dana White earlier this week while explaining his disgust with the promotion’s decision to skip over him without ever telling him why he was sitting on the sidelines while Usman was fighting for the title.

Covington knows it all could boil down to retribution because he was unwilling to face Usman in a non-title fight in January after Woodley couldn’t get cleared in time to compete at the now cancelled UFC 233 card in Anaheim.

Right now, Covington is still waiting for any word from the UFC about what comes next for him but he’s made it clear his end goal is still to become champion. As far as taking on another opponent other than Woodley or Usman, Covington says he would consider it but only under the right conditions.

“They can get me to fight whoever but they’re going to have to give me undisputed championship pay,” Covington told MMAWeekly on Monday. “I’m not going to go backwards. I was promised an undisputed title shot and undisputed pay, I’m not fighting for anything less than undisputed pay. I’m not going to fight for less money.

*“They want me to fight Darren Till? Fine, no big deal, I’ll fight him but I’m getting my undisputed championship title fight pay to fight him.”
*
There had been rumors floating around that the UFC was considering a Covington vs. Till fight to headline the upcoming card in London, England in March but nothing has been offered to the former interim champion just yet.

More than anything, Covington wants to prove that he’s the best in the world but he refuses to just bow down to the UFC’s will after they failed to live up to their promises.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083435115735175170


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**













WHAT.A.CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Other fight announcements / rumors 

Charles Oliveira vs David Teymur official for UFC Fortaleza

Thomas Almeida vs. Marlon Vera Targeted For UFC 235
Yan to fight Dodson in Prague Feb. 23


LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED BABY


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

the two title fights, Askren/Lawler, and Holm/Ladd I all have real interest in. Let's just hope that card can stick together.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> The UFC would be out of their minds to fire Colby Covington. Bellator and ONE would snap him up in a heartbeat.


But what loss would Colby be to UFC? Realistically, what does he bring to the table for UFC? He's not a guy who's got a fan base. He's just a noisy asshat who drinks "virgin tears" hashtag lol so edgy...

If losing Rory and Moose was no big deal, then Colby is just dust in the wind. At least Rory could sell in Canada and Moose in Europe.

Colby is a good fighter but who cares how good you are if you stop fighting and just bitch from the sidelines? I want guys who'll walk the walk. That's why the Diaz Bros. are in limbo right now. That's why it's hard to stay excited for Jones. If you're not fighting, being in limbo makes your entertainment value to fans go down. And Colby sure as he'll isnt on the level of the Diazs or Jones.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083698486309138432
Not bad, not bad at all :jjones

I reckon if Jon fought DC at Heavyweight they could possibly crack 1 million buys.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

That figure surprised me and I'd say DC/Jones would easily surpass 850,000


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> But what loss would Colby be to UFC? Realistically, what does he bring to the table for UFC? He's not a guy who's got a fan base. He's just a noisy asshat who drinks "virgin tears" hashtag lol so edgy...
> 
> If losing Rory and Moose was no big deal, then Colby is just dust in the wind. At least Rory could sell in Canada and Moose in Europe.
> 
> Colby is a good fighter but who cares how good you are if you stop fighting and just bitch from the sidelines? I want guys who'll walk the walk. That's why the Diaz Bros. are in limbo right now. That's why it's hard to stay excited for Jones. If you're not fighting, being in limbo makes your entertainment value to fans go down. And Colby sure as he'll isnt on the level of the Diazs or Jones.


Have to agree.

While the UFC is being scummy here, afterall Colby did win the Interim Title last year and Woodley is now set to fight for the second time since then. Colby just isn't a big loss, yeah he's a top fighter but Rory and Gegard are both higher level fighters than Colby this. 

Despite all the noise Colby makes, despite all his desperate attempts for attention and his sad little attempts to be a star no one gives a shit about him. He's trying to be Conor lite, but he's not even managed to achieve that. He's easily replaced in my opinion because end of the day he's just another fighter with very little name value.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

TJ Dillashaw looking thinnn on his IG


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> TJ Dillashaw looking thinnn on his IG




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084163280048975872
IF T.J. ends up missing weight there is going to be a lot of people out there who will owe Mighty Mouse an apology :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Oh BTW, it seems that Joanna Jedrzejczyk got a boob job during the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> Oh BTW, it seems that Joanna Jedrzejczyk got a boob job during the Christmas holidays.


Proof?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> Proof?


Just look at her latest Instagram posts. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Joanna is a strange girl.

In one photo she can look kinda cute then another taken 5 minutes later not look good at all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Good for her


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Who are you guys' 2019 ones to watch?

I can't stop thinking about Maycee Barber. I think she'll become a female Cain tbh. (I think this is also my way of saying samizayn FEARS Maycee Barber...)

I also am interested what will happen to Bellator MW with Mousasi as defacto emperor of the division.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Stylebender 
Kai Kara France

Those guys down in NZ making big waves.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

obviously want to see how Israel does in 2019. Not against Anderson necessarily, but beyond that.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Most of the Contender Series fighters from this year and last year have been making/are starting to make waves.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Also add Sean O Malley to this list


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084364767001788416
I'd be down for this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Michael Myers said:


> Joanna is a strange girl.
> 
> In one photo she can look kinda cute then another taken 5 minutes later not look good at all.


Yeah she's ugly cute for sure


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084872837767352320










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084828656432758784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084906941426610176


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Why doesn't Car just run it back. 










I'm hearing Till/Masvidal and both sides are keen


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

^Because she can only get her win purse if it's overturned. I don't see it happening, commissions are like, 0-3 for wrongful fight decision appeals from the ones I remember.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Anybody will watch Cejudo VS Dillashaw for UFC Fight Night this Saturday?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085295386435248129









This seems kinda pointless to me.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



El Grappleador said:


> Anybody will watch Cejudo VS Dillashaw for UFC Fight Night this Saturday?


Hells yes. I'm betting if Dillashaw's bones don't break away for having no meat on them then he takes Cejudo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085336405721665536
If this doesn't end up being a Fight of the Year contender I'll be shocked


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**











Romero and Rob kingpins of the division


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

If you were in charge of the UFC and had carte blanche to make any fight happen regardless of cost, rankings, or ego/personality what would you make?

Heavyweight

Cain Velasquez vs. Stipe Miocic
Jon Jones vs. Brock Lesnar

Light Heavyweight

Jon Jones vs. Gegard Mousasi (I know he's a Bellator guy but just roll with it)
Jon Jones vs. Yoel Romero
Jon Jones vs. Luke Rockhold
Jon Jones vs. Chris Weidman

The division is so weak right now that I am only interested in seeing Jon fight Middleweights or Heavyweights :sad:

Middleweight

Robert Whittaker vs. Gegard Mousasi
Robert Whittaker vs. Tyron Woodley
Isreal Adesanya vs. Paulo Costa
Isreal Adesanya vs. Stephen Thompson
GSP vs. Anderson Silva

Welterweight

Nick Diaz vs. Robbie Lawler II
Nick Diaz vs. Darren Till
Nick Diaz vs. Matt Brown
Darren Till vs. Santiago Ponzinibbio
GSP vs. Ben Askren

Lightweight

Max Holloway vs. Nate Diaz
Max Holloway vs. Tony Ferguson
Max Holloway vs. Conor McGregor II
Nate Diaz vs. Tony Ferguson
Tony Ferguson vs. Dustin Poirier
Al Iaquinta vs. Justin Gaethje
Al Iaquinta vs. Conor McGregor

Featherweight

Renato Moicano vs. Yair Rodriguez
Renato Moicano vs. Zabit Magomedsharipov
Zabit Magomedsharipov vs. Yair Rodriguez
Chan Sung Jung vs. Jeremy Stephens
Chan Sung Jung vs. Brian Ortega
Brian Ortega vs. Yair Rodriguez
Brian Ortega vs. Jeremy Stephens
Brian Ortega vs. Zabit Magomedsharipov

Bantamweight

T.J. Dillashaw vs. Marlon Moraes
Cody Garbrandt vs. John Lineker

Women's Featherweight/Bantamweight

Amanda Nunes vs. Holly Holm


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> If you were in charge of the UFC and had carte blanche to make any fight happen regardless of cost, rankings, or ego/personality what would you make?
> 
> Heavyweight
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you buddy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Jaxx said:


> Fixed that for you buddy.


Nope. I am not a fan of Khabib's so I really have no desire or interest in matching him up with anybody in the division. Besides the Tony Ferguson fight will happen this year anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085834632963203072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085855728278089728
The UK's finally getting a decent card for a change :bjpenn


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fantasy Fights...

- Jon Jones vs DC at Heavyweight. Why have DC come in drained as hell to fight the GOAT*

- Brock vs Fedor. The fight politics and contracts robbed us of 13 years ago.

- Rumble vs Jones at heavyweight or light heavyweight. This one was taken from us by fuckhead Jones.

- Moose vs UFC 185 Champion. Whoever it may be, I just want Moose to get the opportunity to prove he's the best 185-er in the world.

- Tyron vs UFC 185 Champion. Whoever it may be, I just want Tyron to get the opportunity to prove he's one of the best to ever do it.

- Tyron vs GSP for the Welterweight Championship. So many people tout GSP as this unstoppable force while ignoring the fact that most all of his reign was bpring as Hell. But in the same breath, bitch about Tyron using strategy against Wonderbread and fighting Maia with one shoulder. This fight would put respect on Tyson's name.

- Tyron vs Khabib at 170. Tyr9n's no giant and Khabib is no midget. Let Tyron take that Zero!

- Till vs Colby, loser leaves UFC.

- Khabib vs someone who's a legit top five 155-er. And no Conor doesn't count. He's a 145-er who moved up. Tony, Dustin, Lee, Eddie, someone who's a legit killer.

- Max vs The 155 Division nuff said!

- Cyborg vs Nunes rematch. Maybe Cyborg will fight with a brain this time. Maybe the first fight was a fluke like JDS vs Cain 1.

- Nunes vs Bullet 3. Yes Nunes is 2-0 vs Bullet but it was a close decision and a lot of people gave it to Shevchenko. I wanna see that fight.

- Rose vs Tatiana. It may not go my way but I'd love to see if Suarez could maul Rose into paste. Maybe in a couple fights. If Rose doesn't fall to pieces again.

- Ronda Rousey vs Gina Carano in a Legacy fight. The two faces of WMMA that did all the could to legitimize the sport. Let them go at it to see who's the best.

- Cejudo vs DJ 3. DJ destroyed him the first time and the rematch was the definition of a draw. Let them go one more time. Title or not, I still say DJ wins.

- Jones vs Bader 2. Not a fight most people would think about, but it's been nearly 8 years. Both men are definitely different fighters now.

- Nick Diaz vs Colby, loser leaves UFC. Diaz is great off his back, but had trouble with GSP. But Colby hasn't shown us that he's GSP. Either way, one headache will be put out of our misery. And that's coming From a guy who used to have Nick on his favorites list.

- Yoel vs Gus at 205. Let's see if moving up in weight will keep Yoel from dying.

- Max vs Conor at 145 for the belt. Let's see how much has changed.

- Aldo vs Conor at 145. Let's see how much has changed.

I think that should be enough for now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

LOVE TJ's outfit here!

\


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

The main ones that caught my eye were Jones v DC at Heavyweight (however I think Jones is unbeatable).

Max Holloway v Conor and anyone else who wants to fight him. (For me Max is the most impressive fighter right now and I want to see him really tested to truly see how good he is).

Of course Lesnar v DC at Heavyweight (but DC would be too smart and talented to a Brock smash).

Khabib vs Everyone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086279004074663937









Instead of getting a brand new belt for each title defence ruby's will now be added to signify your reign. So you'll no longer see iconic pictures like the one of Mighty Mouse being surrounded by all his belts :sad:

Anyways.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085991641201168389
:lenny5


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086279004074663937
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks worse IRL.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



2 Ton 21 said:


> Looks worse IRL.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Fuck the new belt. The fact that champs don't get new ones makes it worse


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086279004074663937
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like the previous generic belt that didn't really mean anything because there were hundreds and maybe thousands of exact replicas just like it floating about everywhere. 

Imo, Mighty Mouse won one belt and then defended it a record breaking amount of times and thus shouldn't have a dozen separate belts or whatever, because he only ever won one. If he wasn't given a new replica belt every time he defended then the one single belt he did defend _would _be an iconic memorabilia piece of MMA history. But no, he's got a whole bunch of the things. He probably doesn't even know which one he got from which defence.

This is very naive of me etc I know, but I'd rather the title belt be passed from champ to champ. Beaten champs can be given a replica as a souvenir of their reign after their reign ends. I'm sure it would mean so much more for fighters to receive the actual belt held by all the previous champions.

All made irrelevant by redesigns etc but whatevs.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA/comments/ahdbvh/rte_leak_shows_conor_mcgregor_arrested_on/

I hate Conor but would like to think he wouldn't sexually assault someone. Hopefully more details come out soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Yuck. That belt is so ugly, it looks like a $2 kids toy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Ariane Lipski is fighting tomorrow. If you didn't know now you know. :mj 

















































































:mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Slickback said:


> Ariane Lipski is fighting tomorrow. If you didn't know now you know. :mj


Are you rooting against my Scottish Princess? addlin


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

That new UFC title has given a whole new level of appreciation for the WWE/Universal title copy and paste design.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I do really like the number of defence's being noted on the belt, no matter in how minor of a way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> Are you rooting against my Scottish Princess? addlin


yes. :flip:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

yeah Lipski girl is cute but not Jojo cute.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

The new belt looks like it should be on Impact..


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

BRING ON FIRST FIGHT CARD OF 2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Let's go TJ! Wish it was TJ vs DJ.

:sadbecky


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I don't always watch the pre-fight analysis with Karyn Bryant and crew, but they all seem very excited to be on ESPN, and it sounds like they're making a conscious effort to be more analytical and come across as a extremely professional sport.

Should be a great card. I've honestly not paid much attention to UFC this year until this weekend- out of sight, out of mind- but it's really loaded. Dennis Bermudez and Belal Muhammed on the early prelims? Damn son.

Picks:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Geoff Neal looks seriously good


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

That was a masterclass in dealing with a younger, stronger, faster opponent by Bermudez. Just overwhelming him with wrestling skill and strategy. Even in the final seconds, Edwards was throwing bombs that I was worried would knock Bermudez out. Great stuff.

EDIT: Retirement?!? Holy shit, did not see that coming.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Wait, so this card is not free on tv?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



sweepdaleg said:


> Wait, so this card is not free on tv?


If you have Fight Pass it's broadcasting on there... if not, watchwrestling has live links to UFC events 

Cory Sandhagen, hella impressive. Fighters like him make the ground game fun.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Hecking Heck! Sandman is fucking awesome and will definately be one I'm gonna be looking for. What a performance!



sweepdaleg said:


> Wait, so this card is not free on tv?


Basketball is pre-empting it. Maybe one day, MMA will be big enough to push other sports around.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Rookie of the Year said:


> If you have Fight Pass it's broadcasting on there... if not, watchwrestling has live links to UFC events
> 
> Cory Sandhagen, hella impressive. Fighters like him make the ground game fun.


So instead of free fight night cards like we used to get, the fights are going to be on espn streaming which cost money...screw that shit. 

I do have "other ways" to watch but the principle of this doesn't sit well. Just go full on wwe style if they want to have everything streamed. They still have fn fight pass too.

Oh shit, we have to listen to stephen smith...mute


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Has Michael Bisping had eye surgery? His eyes look almost normal, last time I saw him he had a serious HBK thing going on... actually he might have been even worse.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

This look is so weird on Cowboy, yet badass (typical for him).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Rookie of the Year said:


> Has Michael Bisping had eye surgery? His eyes look almost normal, last time I saw him he had a serious HBK thing going on... actually he might have been even worse.


Yup already got it fixed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



sweepdaleg said:


> So instead of free fight night cards like we used to get, the fights are going to be on espn streaming which cost money...screw that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the new set up is so weird. Some cards are on straight up ESPN, everything else on ESPN+ hopefully after this fight only shit cards are made for ESPN+


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Cowboy just took that buck around the farm and BROKE HIM! Masterful performance. Those knees to the body. Cowboy picked him apart and pieced him up!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Give him Conor.

As for the streaming setup, at least I'll be able to watch Cain's return on ESPN legally.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

COWBOY IS OUR DAD :banderas 

I don't like Henry, but maaaaaaaaaaaan can I not fucking stand TJ. Hope he gets blasted.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Yeah the ESPN+ thing seems weird, have to pay to see cards that used to be free. Though this card at least is broadcast on Foxtel in Australia anyway.

I’ve become such a huge Cowboy fan recently, he could even be my favourite. It’s really enjoyable seeing him win. Give him the Conor fight.

Am I the only one who thinks both Titles should be up for grabs in T.J. v Henry? I mean they’re under the 135 limit, and it doesn’t seem right that T.J. has so much more to win and nothing to lose. This is just a Title defence for Henry while T.J. can be a double Champ if he wins and doesn’t really lose anything if he doesn’t. Both belts should be up for grabs when both guys are under both weight limits.

I know it’s been said to death but having Greg Hardy on the same card as Rachael (and Paige who has abuse in her past) is so scummy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Damn I thought Glover was done there. He did well to absorb all that and get the stoppage win.

Always love seeing someone get punished in that position though. Glover was content to just stall up against the cage lazily fishing for a TD and almost got the back of his head caved in.

Rachael is a definite looker but damn she’s a boring fighter. So content to do a Khabib and just hold someone down.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Rachael is a definite looker but damn she’s a boring fighter. So content to do a Khabib and just hold someone down.


Well... it's a little more exciting watching Rachael grapple... :wink2:

Great win for Vanzant, her ground transitions were something else.

Really good card overall so far. Loved seeing Glover get it done. And Cowboy humbling Alexander was my favourite thing in ages.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Rookie of the Year said:


> Well... it's a little more exciting watching Rachael grapple... :wink2:
> 
> Great win for Vanzant, her ground transitions were something else.
> 
> Really good card overall so far. Loved seeing Glover get it done. And Cowboy humbling Alexander was my favourite thing in ages.


True, their grappling exchanges definitely had an “upside”. I’m just not a fan of when wrestlers are happy to my on top slowly worming their way to a better position.

PVZ keeps growing as a fighter. I can’t see her dating well v Joanna, Bullet, etc though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



DGenerationMC said:


> Give him Conor.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086821125110329344
Mouth watering.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

God wrestlers are soooooo boring in MMA.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Once a scumbag, always a scumbag. Cut the guy, he’s still a piece of shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Hardy fight ended amid controversy, that's Poetic Justice


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I don't know how to understand the knee. He's so inexperienced that maybe it was ignorance from him.

But Dana likes that, more controversy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stalingrad9 said:


> I don't know how to understand the knee. He's so inexperienced that maybe it was ignorance from him.
> 
> But Dana likes that, more controversy.


Sad but true. Doesn’t matter that the guys a shit fighter and a shit human being Dana and co will keep him around for the headlines he’ll get them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Nah I don't think Hardy didn't know, I think he just was pissed off he got taunted and said fuck it.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



RapShepard said:


> Nah I don't think Hardy didn't know, I think he just was pissed off he got taunted and said fuck it.


Exactly...He totally went berserk for a few moments there and wanted to crack Crowder's skull.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

FUUUUCK


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

The Snake got skinned!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

TJ got what he deserved after the "don't care what happens to the division" comment.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

:lmao FUCK YOU, SNAKE. 

And this idiot thought he could beat Max. Levels to this shit, snake.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

As good as T.J. is he’s so easy to hate, watching him get sparked is enjoyable.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

"I'd love to get beat" Um, you just did, you dumb asshole. 

"Henry didn't beat me" Fuck, this cunt.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

He just makes himself more hatable. Didn’t get beat, he got dropped 3-4 times in a 10 second span.



RapShepard said:


> TJ got what he deserved after the "don't care what happens to the division" comment.


Yep. That really bugged me. Why are you fighting for the Title if you don’t give a shit about it.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Lol the snake got beat in a division they're going to close


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Oh my god, never ever, EVER have Chael on the panel ever again. The guys an unbearable moron.


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**
























Greg Hardy DQ'ed & TJ lost. Now all we need is for Woodley to defeat Usman.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Ace said:


> "I'd love to get beat" Um, you just did, you dumb asshole.
> 
> "Henry didn't beat me" Fuck, this cunt.


And then Jon Anik said, "All class." I know he was referring to TJ sticking around for post-fight comments, but still, that was the definition of classless.

Congrats to Cejudo though. Out of all the possible outcomes this fight could have had, this was maybe the most shocking.

Also, fuck Greg Hardy. I don't care how inexperienced you are, no knees to downed opponents is one of the most basic rules of MMA, and the deliberation was even more clear on the replay. Fuck that cunt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He just makes himself more hatable. Didn’t get beat, he got dropped 3-4 times in a 10 second span.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's super ridiculous, like how do you sell a fight in a division you admittedly don't car about. 

But yeah that didn't get beat shit is laughable. Like we've all seen early stoppages, that wasn't one of them. 

TJ such a weird case, like given how TAM did him he had such an easy path to be super loved. But he just acts like a dick every chance he gets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Bain said:


> Greg Hardy DQ'ed & TJ lost. Now all we need is for Woodley to defeat Usman.


Dana being in your corner is pretty much a kiss of death the last year.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Rookie of the Year said:


> And then Jon Anik said, "All class." I know he was referring to TJ sticking around for post-fight comments, but still, that was the definition of classless.
> 
> Congrats to Cejudo though. Out of all the possible outcomes this fight could have had, this was maybe the most shocking.
> 
> Also, fuck Greg Hardy. I don't care how inexperienced you are, no knees to downed opponents is one of the most basic rules of MMA, and the deliberation was even more clear on the replay. Fuck that cunt.


Yeah, that "all class" comment had me like :monkey

He just spent 40-50 seconds shitting on Henry, and trying come up with EVERY excuse possible as to why he didn't really lose. Anything but CLASS right there. Hope Henry does it again at Bantamweight, that would be even more wens3 

Hardy somehow making himself even easier to hate :clap. I hope Dana fires him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



RapShepard said:


> It's super ridiculous, like how do you sell a fight in a division you admittedly don't car about.
> 
> But yeah that didn't get beat shit is laughable. Like we've all seen early stoppages, that wasn't one of them.
> 
> TJ such a weird case, like given how TAM did him he had such an easy path to be super loved. But he just acts like a dick every chance he gets.


Yeah TJ could have easily been a really beloved fighter with the whole TAM drama, but he’s too much of a dick to realise that and capitalise. Hell of a fighter but just a complete douche.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah TJ could have easily been a really beloved fighter with the whole TAM drama, but he’s too much of a dick to realise that and capitalise. Hell of a fighter but just a complete douche.


I can't wait for the post fight press conference, I really hope he keeps that same "didn't lose" energy and the media grills him lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

What a start to the ESPN ERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




THE FLYWEIGHTS LIVE ON!!!!!












LOL GREG HARDY


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Big slices of humble pie served up last night. 

Hernandez talking shit at the press conference to Cowboy instantly put me off of him. Stop it. You’re not Conor McGregor.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Ace said:


> Hardy somehow making himself even easier to hate :clap. I hope Dana fires him.


Hardy needs to be DELETED! :evilmatt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

So DJ beats Henry, Henry beats TJ.

DJ beats TJ.....good to know.

So Conor wants Cowboy...hmmmm If Cowboy wins give him a title shot. Khabib and Tony is the fight to make but it's cursed. Winner of that gets the winner of Cowboy vs Conor. But where does Dustin fit into all this?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

First and foremost please give us more of Trevor Wittman on these broadcasts!!! Obviously he won't be available at all times due to his training duties but hearing him break down corner instructions was perfect, that was one of the best ideas the UFC has had in a while.

Damn, Cowboy put a whooopin on that poor kid, he beat Alex up like he had just slapped his girl's ass or something :lol I hope he gets to fight Conor next. If ever anyone has earned a big payday it's Cowboy :vince$

Lol at Dana White's pet project getting DQ'd :mj4

The Cejudo vs. Dillashaw stoppage felt a little premature to me but I am not going to protest too much about it. T.J. was wobbly and getting lit up.

I just hope for T.J.'s sake that dropping down to Flyweight hasn't done some long term damage to his body. He's always been a little chinny though even at Bantamweight so maybe I paying too much attention to the cut. But the way Henry was able to push him over so easily like that was slightly alarming.

Cejudo's speed is definitely underrated. Kudos to him for blasting out of the gates and not giving Dillashaw any time or space to breath and settle. I guess you do a rematch at Bantamweight next but tbh I am getting a little sick of all these divisions being held up due to these so called Super fights.

Isn't it weird how these recent Champ vs. Champ fights have all ended up being so one sided? When was the last time we had a champ vs. champ fight that was competitive...was it Rampage vs. Dan Henderson? I am talking about real titles here not interim ones.



Slickback said:


> yes. :flip:


:russo:smugwenger:russo

JoJo really impressed me last night, she fought like a crafty veteran and showed that her grappling skills have improved exponentially over the last couple years, I was so roud


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Henry Cejudo acomplished his challenge before TJ Dillashaw. Maybe we have a rematch on Bantamweight Division.

I don't trust in Hardy Sight's. He looks like a zombie Stud. He needs to improve self-discipline.

Gregor Gillespie Dominate Yancy Medeiros with good takedowns.

Paige Vanzant strikes back before Ostovich.

Texeira's experience overtakes Roberson.

What a great night.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Sad we don't get to see the DJ rematch.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

It occurred to me this morning that Dana has another reason to be salty about the way Cejudo vs. Dillashaw went down. Sure, he wanted to kill off flyweight, but also... this was UFC's debut effort on ESPN. There was a fair amount of excitement from the broadcast team especially about being on that platform, they put about as big a fight as they logically could on a Fight Night... and it was over in 35 seconds.

Shades of Cain vs. JDS on FOX. Dana was PISSED about that one too. Different circumstance with an undeniable KO finish, but that didn't stop Dana from blasting Cain for his "terrible strategy".

Man, my picks fell off a cliff in the last 3 fights. I really underestimated Gillespie, thought Yancy would be able to handle him with striking, but that grappling game was next level suffocation. Hardy's idiocy and Cejudo's brilliance did me in to end the night. At least I won $100 by betting on JoJo and Cowboy!










I thought the next UFC event was 234 in Melbourne, but there's a sneaky Brazil Fight Night in the schedule before then. Melbourne's PPV line-up is honestly pretty poor, after Whittaker vs. Gastelum and Adesanya vs. Anderson, there's basically nothing of note.

The Brazil card actually might have better depth to it. Melbourne's top two fights are better, but Brazil has a lot to like. Main event of Assuncao vs. Moraes, and while the bout order isn't finalised according to Wiki, other fights include Jose Aldo vs. Renato Moicano (that'd be my pick for co-main), Demian Maia vs. Lyman Good, Thiago Alves vs. Max Griffin, and Charles Oliveira vs. David Teymur. Potential quality Fight Night main card there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Rookie of the Year said:


> It occurred to me this morning that Dana has another reason to be salty about the way Cejudo vs. Dillashaw went down. Sure, he wanted to kill off flyweight, but also... this was UFC's debut effort on ESPN. There was a fair amount of excitement from the broadcast team especially about being on that platform, they put about as big a fight as they logically could on a Fight Night... and it was over in 35 seconds.
> 
> Shades of Cain vs. JDS on FOX. Dana was PISSED about that one too. Different circumstance with an undeniable KO finish, but that didn't stop Dana from blasting Cain for his "terrible strategy".


Cain vs. Cigano was the ONLY fight on Fox though. The rest of that card was on Facebook.

There was four fights on ESPN and six on ESPN + last night. If the audience tuned in from the start they should have been more than satisfied.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Stormbringer said:


> So DJ beats Henry, Henry beats TJ.
> 
> DJ beats TJ.....good to know.
> 
> So Conor wants Cowboy...hmmmm If Cowboy wins give him a title shot. Khabib and Tony is the fight to make but it's cursed. Winner of that gets the winner of Cowboy vs Conor. But where does Dustin fit into all this?


Yea cause MMA Math is 100% ACCURATE



Blackbeard said:


> :russo:smugwenger:russo
> 
> JoJo really impressed me last night, she fought like a crafty veteran and showed that her grappling skills have improved exponentially over the last couple years, I was so roud



Ariane still my girl :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Blackbeard said:


> Cain vs. Cigano was the ONLY fight on Fox though. The rest of that card was on Facebook.
> 
> There was four fights on ESPN and six on ESPN + last night. If the audience tuned in from the start they should have been more than satisfied.


A lot of new or casual fans only tune in for the top fights though. Hell, I've attended UFC events in person and seen people with front row tickets show up with 3 fights to go on a 14 fight card.

I really enjoyed the event, and it's all great for us dedicated fans, but I bet there was a chunk of new viewers that saw Cejudo flatten TJ in seconds and went, "Wait, that's it?" 

Just trying to see it from a business/Dana POV rather than as a fan. As a fan, the entire event had just about everything you could want, no doubt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

Ref called it way too early, TJ was still defending himself. Definitely was rocked several times, but he looked like he was still in it. It's a shame a super fight ended like that, hopefully there's a rematch at 125.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

holy shit TJ might have the saltiest post fight press conference interview OF ALL TIME


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

I can understand T.J.'s frustration. After all that hard work he put into cutting down to 125lb's only to have the fight end in thirty odd seconds is going to be a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

That is very understandable, but saying shit like "I'm miles better than Henry Cejudo" and "he didn't beat me" is just plain moronic and sore loser.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**

The Izzy v Anderson fight feels bigger to me than Bobby Knuckles v Kelvin.



Slickback said:


> holy shit TJ might have the saltiest post fight press conference interview OF ALL TIME


Was he saltier than Rocksalt was after Left Hook Larry Ko'd him?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Fox Era Ends with a BANG! Jones is Redeemed**



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Izzy v Anderson fight feels bigger to me than Bobby Knuckles v Kelvin.


That's because Whittaker only fights once a year at max. Silva's at GOAT status and Stylebender is on a roll.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

2018 was the only time Robert Whittaker hasn't fought multiple times.

234 is really poor overall. I am not excited for anything outside the main and co-main events.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I'm excited to see Kai Kara France again, on top of the top two fights. 


Other than that, its a pretty weak card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087830571471044609


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Uh oh. 

McGregor is done.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Erik. said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> McGregor is done.


Is this a response to Cowboy calling him out or has there been a development?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> McGregor is done.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Blackbeard said:


> Is this a response to Cowboy calling him out or has there been a development?


More to do with the rape and woman beating allegations and videos and reports of him being in a crack den for 3 days and having new clothes delivered to him.

I'm sure it'll all come a lot clearer in the next few days. Unless of course money talks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*







MY MAN HENRY WINNING IN AND OUTSIDE THE OCTAGON





GET IT SON ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













































:cena


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Rory MacDonald vs. Jon Fitch set for April 27th.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2019/1/23/18193767/rory-macdonald-vs-jon-fitch-title-fight-bellator-grand-prix-first-round-slated-for-april


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088221006005747712


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I'm trying to think if I have ever been less surprised by a piece of information in my life. (Jones' test result)

Off the top of my head, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Fuck Dana and Fuck the UFC.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

So what is all this Conor shit going on?



Slickback said:


> MY MAN HENRY WINNING IN AND OUTSIDE THE OCTAGON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Henry can add banging Nikki Bella to his list of accomplisments he's hitting the top of my favourites list.











Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088221006005747712


Such a shitty situation. Jones basically has a free pass to microdose now. And if everything is actually legit it means that Jones is going to be under the influence of a PED going forwards and we and everyone he fights just has to accept it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

So with this "positive" test, Dana has to kill himself now right?!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

They are not doing anything about it, so Dana wouldn't give a fuck I'd think


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*






:ken


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

:lmao I could beat the dude that Swagger is fighting. What an absolute can. At least Jack is as smart as Batista was, when he picked that scrub to beat the shit out of in his MMA fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*












Not just the champion of every division at that point, but also arguably the GOAT of each division, except for Frankie and Cain I guess. Cain is a lot more arguable if he comes back though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

^

CLEAN AND HONEST DC > dirty drug cheat john jones :armfold


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

USADA and injuries sure haven't been kind to that photo :sad:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Yea I'd say it's fair to argue Jon Jones with DC given his history


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

hoping I get home tonight in time to watch Fedor/Bader live. Nothing would make me happier than for Fedor to get the W tonight, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Random thought; did anything ever happen to Conor for attacking the referee during a Bellator event?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Random thought; did anything ever happen to Conor for attacking the referee during a Bellator event?


Nope. Coker praised him on twitter later that day in fact. Kind of infuriating but people with enough money, success and charisma can get away with just about anything.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Slickback said:


> Not just the champion of every division at that point, but also arguably the GOAT of each division, except for Frankie and Cain I guess. Cain is a lot more arguable if he comes back though


Frankie argument isn't that bad either, his resume just doesn't look great in retrospect because BJ and Gray are shells of their formerselves and are still fighting.

When Frankie fought them, they were absolute killers, and Frankie should be a two time champion because he without a doubt beat Henderson in the rematch, and the argument could be made he won the first fight. But the rematch, for sure Frankie won that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Frankie argument isn't that bad either, his resume just doesn't look great in retrospect because BJ and Gray are shells of their formerselves and are still fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> When Frankie fought them, they were absolute killers, and Frankie should be a two time champion because he without a doubt beat Henderson in the rematch, and the argument could be made he won the first fight. But the rematch, for sure Frankie won that.


The Frankie sports hater in me doesn't want to give it to him. But I think he has the best case for the simple fact he was clearly undersized. I'm a big Bendo stan, but Edgar has 2 wins over BJ Penn who was considered a GOAT at the time and he's small. Like as much as I sports hate Frankie that man is amazing


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

It's Swaggy time!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

WE THE PEOPLE!

R-Truth making his Bellator debut along with Swagger!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Good on Swagger for the win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Jake looked good. But that was a jobbers he was against. Anything can happen but that was the expected outcome. Would like to see him vs a heavyweight "Mickey Gall" if that makes sense.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Man, if Swagger can improve his head movement a lot of Bellator heavyweights are fucked.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

He's gotta be careful against someone better. He took a pretty hard punch in like the first 10 seconds. If he ever gets in there with a better striker he could be in some trouble.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

So I straight up forgot that Schaub and Rogan were doing a Fight Companion. And Bravo is there too!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Fuck Pico lol. They should've went the MVP route lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Not going to see a more entertaining 1 minute than that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Holy Shit! Everyone just lost their shit on the Fight Companion. Bravo called it, Pico should be a Khabib, instead he wants to be Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Woah.

Pico deserved that. He's too much in love with securing a highlight reel knockout instead of properly developing as a prospect.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I swear sometimes Bellator cards are some of the most boring things you're going to see and other cards nobody can make it to the second round. 

Minus the 1 fight that went to the judges I don't think all the others totaled 5 minutes of fight time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Shiiiit while beating Fedor in 2019 doesn't mean as much, that's certainly the way to do it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

RYAN BADER 1ST BELLATOR CHAMP CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Cant believe i stayed up just to see Fedor and he gets Ko'd in 30 seconds. His chin is non existent but credit to Bader that guy is no joke.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Unorthodox said:


> Cant believe i stayed up just to see Fedor and he gets Ko'd in 30 seconds. His chin is non existent but credit to Bader that guy is no joke.


Rogan just put it perfectly. Your chin is like a credit card, sooner or later you have to pay that money back. 15 years of heavyweight wars will do that to you, no matter what.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089242307243708418
:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

That was a depressing last two fights. Pico is a stud and a real prospect that that’s the second fight he’s lost that he should have won.

And Fedor losing to a middle of the pack LHW...he should have stayed retired.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Congratulations to Jake Swagger on his win!



> Jake looked good. But that was a jobbers he was against. Anything can happen but that was the expected outcome.


Who cares? At least he didn't look like a chump like CM Punk.

- Vic


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Fedor just doesnt have the durability he did in his prime, he hasnt for years. The Fedor of today would have been finished by the Randleman suplex or when Fujita tagged him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was a depressing last two fights. Pico is a stud and a real prospect that that’s the second fight he’s lost that he should have won.
> 
> And Fedor losing to a middle of the pack LHW...he should have stayed retired.


I wouldn't call Bader middle of the pack, that's guys like OSP. Bader is clearly the King of that 2nd tier of LHWs with Gus and Davis.

Agree Pico shouldn't have loss though. He needs to get with somebody who's going to get him to work his wrestling first and then fall back on striking if necessary since he's clearly chinny.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Some people think improving as a fighter isn't possible lol.



Congrats to Bader


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

FYI the NSAC will hopefully decide the fates of Khabib, Conor McGregor and Mr. Picogram tomorrow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Lol whoever been updating these thread titles - good job


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Lol whoever been updating these thread titles - good job


Thanks, just adding some flavor.

I doubt any real punishment will handed out to Conor or Khabib. Jones is a different story though. His tale is riddled with half punishments,jail time, 1 night rehab, quarter suspensions...it's always a rollercoaster with the guy. But in this instance I think he'll slide through too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



> *Conor McGregor*
> 
> Suspend for Six months
> Fined $50,000
> ...


Oh and Mr. Picogram was given the go ahead to juice...I mean fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090359737672257536
Farewell Sweet Prince


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090395554650210304
God what a fucking diva. None of this would of happened had he just stayed inside the cage. Please strip this bellend so Tony can get his title shot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090395554650210304
> God what a fucking diva. None of this would of happened had he just stayed inside the cage. Please strip this bellend so Tony can get his title shot.


Absolutely ZERO chance Dana will let that slide, he's stripping him of the belt if that's the case.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Blackbeard said:


> God what a fucking diva. None of this would of happened had he just stayed inside the cage. Please strip this bellend so Tony can get his title shot.


How is he any more a diva than Conor, Diaz or Bisping? All of them refuse(d) to fight for dumb reasons. Bisping and Conor both refused TO DEFEND UFC CHAMPIONSHIPS for the fuck of it. If I remember correctly, you died on the Bisping hill trying to defend the fact that he REFUSED TO DEFEND A UFC CHAMPIONSHIP against real competition while hand picking old man Hendo for an easy win. So please don't call Khabib a diva when you defend the actions of others who try throwing around their weight.

What about Conor ATTACKING REFEREES? ATTEMPTING TO START A GANG FIGHT AFTER ILLEGALLY ENTERING A BUILDING AND ASSAULTING SEVERAL PEOPLE, BECAUSE ARTEM GOT SLAPPED? Not to mention showing up late all the time for no reason.

If they strip him, it's still bs because they could/should have stripped him as soon as he started the brawl. But they didn't strip Conor as soon as he and his gang attacked civilians. So why start now?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Fuck whatever he wants just give it. we NEED Tony vs Khabib for the undisuputed belt. 


No more bullshit interim for Tony.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Stormbringer said:


> How is he any more a diva than Conor, Diaz or Bisping? All of them refuse(d) to fight for dumb reasons. Bisping and Conor both refused TO DEFEND UFC CHAMPIONSHIPS for the fuck of it. If I remember correctly, you died on the Bisping hill trying to defend the fact that he REFUSED TO DEFEND A UFC CHAMPIONSHIP against real competition while hand picking old man Hendo for an easy win. So please don't call Khabib a diva when you defend the actions of others who try throwing around their weight.
> 
> What about Conor ATTACKING REFEREES? ATTEMPTING TO START A GANG FIGHT AFTER ILLEGALLY ENTERING A BUILDING AND ASSAULTING SEVERAL PEOPLE, BECAUSE ARTEM GOT SLAPPED? Not to mention showing up late all the time for no reason.
> 
> If they strip him, it's still bs because they could/should have stripped him as soon as he started the brawl. But they didn't strip Conor as soon as he and his gang attacked civilians. So why start now?


What on God's green earth are you blabbering about? Bisping never once refused to defend his title. He did what was asked of him each time. Some of you fans really are dumb as fuck if you think Mike was the one running the show. Stop making up fairy tale stories to fuel your irrational hatred of the guy.

And what the hell does Conor's braggadocio behaviour have to do with this? I have never once defended his idiocy or frustrating title reign. You can't keep bringing up his actions as an excuse for Khabib acting like a moronic thug. It was him alone who incited this whole debacle when he decided to act like an incredibly sore loser. Two wrongs do not make a right. Khabib should accept his punishment like a man and stop acting like a whinny diva.

If he refuses to defend that title before Ramadan starts he most certainly deserves to be stripped. But he won't because Dana and the owners are a bunch of fucking cowards.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

He'll never chagne his mind about Bisping lol. 






And yea agree with the two wrongs don't make a right point, even though I may have been guilty of it in the past as well


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

McGregor didn't even do anything wrong, it's not his fault the UFC wouldn't strip him for 2 years.

I don't think they'll be nearly as lenient with Khabib, it's not like he's THAT huge of a star and they definitely want to keep him in line before he gets out of control. They helped out Jones because that's a guy that will fight frequently and add to the UFC's bottom line. Khabib isn't affecting UFC's bottom line if he isn't fighting.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



> God what a fucking diva. None of this would of happened had he just stayed inside the cage. Please strip this bellend so Tony can get his title shot.


He got fined half a million dollars compared to Conor's $50,000. Can you see how much bullshit that is? I would quit if I was him. 

- Vic


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

McGregor didn't jump into the crowd. I think it's fair. Khabib instigated the whole thing. He's admitted he lunged at Danis for no reason.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

It's like you guys convieniently leave out Conor's criminal activity leading up to this just to make Khabib the villain. You guys trying to justify these radically different punishments are part of the problem.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

The only person here who's got any valid reasons to complain is Tony Ferguson. He got stripped of his interim title due to an accidental injury doing promotional work for the UFC. He doesn't deserve to sit on the sidelines waiting for a title shot that's long overdue just because Khabib wants to throw his toys out of the pram.



Vic Capri said:


> He got fined half a million dollars compared to Conor's $50,000. Can you see how much bullshit that is?


Nope. Khabib acted like an idiot and fully deserved to be punished. He's lucky his actions didn't incite a riot. Just because that didn't happen doesn't mean we should turn a blind eye towards it either.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> The only person here who's got any valid reasons to complain is Tony Ferguson. He got stripped of his interim title due to an accidental injury doing promotional work for the UFC. He doesn't deserve to sit on the sidelines waiting for a title shot that's long overdue just because Khabib wants to throw his toys out of the pram.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Khabib acted like an idiot and fully deserved to be punished. He's lucky his actions didn't incite a riot. Just because that didn't happen doesn't mean we should turn a blind eye towards it either.


And Conor "I never defended shit" McGregor is any different? Tony, Khabib or even Gaethje at the time could have gotten a crack at the belt if Conor wouldn't have held it hostage. But Khabib is the only villain here, right?

What about when Diaz and Conor were throwing shit at each other? What was stopping Conor's goons and Diaz' posse from having a gang fight right then and there? And when it came time for punishment, Conor said...."I'LL NEVER FIGHT IN NEVADA AGAIN!" (sound familiar?) And after that, the lady from the commission who told Conor he was being fined for his actions, GOT FIRED! Why? Because Conor can't be held accountable for his actions and held to the same rules as others. Fans like you help him stay above the law.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I am not even a McGregor fan :wtf2 Nor have I ever defended his actions or the way the UFC handled his title reigns :wtf2 If you think highlighting that somehow gives Khabib a pass for his actions during 229 then have at it. I am not going to waste my time or energy with obtuse morons.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Stormbringer said:


> It's like you guys convieniently leave out Conor's criminal activity leading up to this just to make Khabib the villain. You guys trying to justify these radically different punishments are part of the problem.


That was so so staged. How convenient that they had cameras everywhere at the right time! Not a fan of either guy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I am not even a McGregor fan. Nor have I ever defended his actions or the way the UFC handled his title reigns. If you think highlighting that somehow gives Khabib a pass for his actions during 229 then have at it. I am not going to waste my time or energy with obtuse morons.


You're highlighting Khabib like he's the only one that's done this type of stuff and when I bring up examples of you defending Bisping or ignoring Conor doing similar, suddenly you start throwing out insults. Why raise so much hell now? Why cant you see that Khabib is getting punishments we've never even seen before, for actions we HAVE seen before? Conor attacks people and UFC put it on a loop and not once is Conor taken to task over it. But Khabib gets hit with half a million dollars in fines?! It's horse shit and you know it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Dam Rip Blackbead :mj2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Blackbeard dead again :mj2 :lmao 

Not as dead as Fedor's career :mj2 Brother needs to walk away before he gets carried away on a gurney,


----------



## Nig Heke (Jan 31, 2019)

*What do you think of Top Dollar Black Pill Gangster's take on Ronda Rousey and UFC?*






Top Dollar's opinions on Ronda Rousey, Dana White and UFC along with Amanda Nunez, Cyborg and Floyd Mayweather, Conor McGregor.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: What do you think of Top Dollar Black Pill Gangster's take on Ronda Rousey and UFC?*

This guy start talking about something and without explaining anything jump on some other subjects...

Anyway, I also think that UFC is fake. No wonder real fighters like St-Pierre just walked away.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of Top Dollar Black Pill Gangster's take on Ronda Rousey and UFC?*



Broken Bone said:


> This guy start talking about something and without explaining anything jump on some other subjects...
> 
> Anyway, I also think that UFC is fake. No wonder real fighters like St-Pierre just walked away.


Why do you think it's fake?


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: What do you think of Top Dollar Black Pill Gangster's take on Ronda Rousey and UFC?*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Why do you think it's fake?


Too much drama in it. Remember that whole Khabib thing with McGregor? This kind of drama after a match of any type of sport is ridiculous and doesn't have it's place. Their partnership with WWE and all those wrestlers just coming in and defeat guys that have been practicing for years. Donald Brashear, former NHL enforcer got a victory in his match...

I can't really explain it but, it's just a hunch to be honest.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*





.



lol. still going on


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I skipped that episode entirely. I hate TJ with a passion. All the way back to TUF, he was an ass. Yes, he won the belt twice, but he's just annoying as fuck.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Slickback said:


> Dam Rip Blackbead :mj2


:mj2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091252841656725504
:xavier


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Holm is in talks to fight Nunes at UFC 237 *sad face* I'm so over her. Like she's only beat Bethe and Megan since she lost her title, but yes lets get her a 3rd title shot.




Stormbringer said:


> I skipped that episode entirely. I hate TJ with a passion. All the way back to TUF, he was an ass. Yes, he won the belt twice, but he's just annoying as fuck.


Episode was annoying just TJ making excuses and Joe going "aww hell yeah everybody universally agrees that stoppage was bad".


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Don't blame Holly for accepting the title shot. 


Direct your hate towards the UFC if you have such a problem with it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Don't blame Holly for accepting the title shot.
> 
> Direct your hate towards the UFC if you have such a problem with it.


What's an effective way to show disproval? Not buying shows? That punishes EVERYONE involved, not just UFC. It's like when Jones gets a pass. Do we take money from UFC/Jones and at the same time punish the other fighters on the card. It's damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Stormbringer said:


> What's an effective way to show disproval? Not buying shows? That punishes EVERYONE involved, not just UFC. It's like when Jones gets a pass. Do we take money from UFC/Jones and at the same time punish the other fighters on the card. It's damned if you do, damned if you don't.


That's a good point


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Lol Bisping on the mic. I like this idea


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Does anyone else have little-to-no interest in this card? Like, I want to care, and I feel like I should care, but I just don't.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Does anyone else have little-to-no interest in this card? Like, I want to care, and I feel like I should care, but I just don't.


I love the fight game, so I'd watch no matter what. But fuck ESPN for putting so much behind a paywall. Should be on regular tv, but nope. Disney gotta Disney.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

More interested in Glory Kickboxing today.. Apart from one of the refs being so close to the fighters all the time that they could lick his elbows.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

the last three fights are all worth my time/interest.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Holy shit this Johnny Walker is a CHARACTER !!!!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Take a point! Useless ass, pathetic MMA refs.

Oh wait the referee actually did!!!!!!!! About damn time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

What a great performances for Olivera. Johnny Walker should be fun, he's for sure a prospect to watch. Give him Manuwa or OSP, is Gokun Saki guy still around?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Incredible win by Charles. Especially after that disgusting eye poke. 



Keeps adding to that incredible record


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Demian Maia still doing it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Charles Oliveira is such a slick fighter at times, even on the feet. Did well to do it with one eye as well. I’m very happy to see a referee that has some balls as well. Take points, no more warnings just take a point. These guys are meant to be professionals, if they can’t stop themselves fingering eyeballs then punish them every time.

When Maia can get someone down he’s unstoppable, just his poor takedowns let him down against the elite.

Aldo coming out to some RiRi!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

What a great finish by Aldo, glad to see there's still big time life in him. Him vs Pettis will be sweet if that gets made.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

*ALDO GOD*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Big finish for Moraes, TJ needs to fight him before he starts trying to get back to Cejudo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

glad Moraes won. I thought he beat Assuncao the first time around.

Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson has announced signing with Bare Knuckle FC.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Great card. Every fight was good, so many finishes, too. I did skip the women's fights, so I'm not sure what those were like.

Vintage Aldo is back.

Moraes is a scary dude. He destroys TJ, imo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



RKing85 said:


> glad Moraes won. I thought he beat Assuncao the first time around.
> 
> Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson has announced signing with Bare Knuckle FC.


With LHW so shallow I’d have thought Rumble would return to the UFC if he wanted to fight again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

He probably knows he's not passing nay drug tests lol 


Wonder how much they paying him


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

It'd take a brave, brave man to fight Rumble bare knuckle. Hes going to end someones life in there.


Johnny Walker looking dangerous as fuck again, the guy is putting himself on the map fast. Good to see Aldo continue to bounce back from his rough patch too, hope he sticks around for a few more years, his body shots in the last two fights have been superb.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Aldo on a "y'all must have forgot" ass whopping tour in 2019!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Aldo on a "y'all must have forgot" ass whopping tour in 2019!


I still think Aldo would be the King of 145 if he didn't have to deal with range-y 155-ers shrinking themselves down to 145. He's only had real trouble with Max and Mac.

Johnny Walker is a scary, funny, killer and dancer! Where does he go from here?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

People overreacted to Aldo's losses. What shame is there in losing to Conor McGregor and Max Holloway??? Aldo beats 99% of people in his weight class still.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

If Aldo truly retires this year then I want his last two fights to be Ortega and Pettis.

Pettis as his final fight is just perfect given the history


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I'm pumped for Izzy v Anderson this weekend. It never works out but this could be the best striking battle MMA has seen. Both guys are so good on the feet. Izzy should win this, and I'll be devastated if he loses because no one loses to Anderson anymore but I'd have to buy into the fairytale ending of Anderson going after the Title.



RKing85 said:


> People overreacted to Aldo's losses. What shame is there in losing to Conor McGregor and Max Holloway??? Aldo beats 99% of people in his weight class still.


Yep. 

Jose got emotional and got cracked by Conor and ran into Max who turned out to be a beast twice but they're the only people to beat him in 13 years...

Theres no shame in losing to either of those two.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Cain/Ngannou is gonna be interesting. Wonder what happens if Cain wins and doesnt disappear for years this time. He would probably be the most obvious no1 contender pretty quickly, which creates problems considering who has the belt.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Cain would probably be the most obvious no1 contender pretty quickly, which creates problems considering who has the belt.


Yeah....soon to be an angry Brock out for bloody revenge! I'd be scared if I were Cain.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Stormbringer said:


> Yeah....soon to be an angry Brock out for bloody revenge! I'd be scared if I were Cain.


I dunno. He didnt look so great against Balor, and hes a lightweight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092521545921105925


This is a tasty high stakes fight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I haven't really been that pumped for Whittaker v Kelvin this weekend, both guys just fly under the radar so much. Even here in Australia you just never hear about Rob. He's a World Champion right now and you just never hear about the guy.

But I just watched his second fight with Yoel again. On top of just generally flying under the radar, Bobby Knuckes isn't really getting enough credit for what it means to beat Yoel twice now. The first time he did it on one leg, this time around Yoel almost got him. You look at the guys Romero has pretty much murdered; Rockhold, Weidman, Machida, Brunson, etc. Some of the best MW's probably ever, and he obliterates them yet Rob has survived 50 minutes vs. the guy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

What a crazy main card run for me on the last card :maury








Anyway, Gastelum has quick hands with good power and the advantage on the ground (I imagine unlikely this goes there), but I don't think Gastelum has anything to threaten Knuckles with. Knuckles is quite special, especially standing and we've seen that you'll practically have to shoot him to take him out these days. 

I highly suspect the usual RW beautiful distance keeping with one of the best jabs in the game until it's time to unload a match-ending combo.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*






Got pretty heated, unsurprisingly.

I know MVP is looked at as a can crushing hype job by some but honestly I think hes going to put Daley to sleep quickly and impressively. Semtex is on the wrong side of 35, much shorter and much more wild and open with his shots, I can see MVP timing him with a counter and turning his lights out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Daley KO for me. More emotion since I don't really liek Page lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

I'm entirely convinced that Gastelum is knocking out Rob in the 1st. Huge fan of both guys but I've lost too much money betting against Kelvin over the years to doubt him in this one. Can't really see him being fazed by the magnitude of the event. Rob's definitely the more dynamic striker but I can't think of anyone in the sport with a sharper 1-2 than Kelvin. If he wins, it'll be through the fundamentals. Don't really anticipate grappling to be a huge factor. Whittaker's TDD is ridiculous.

As for the co-main, I wish I could agree with the people insisting that Anderson can pull one more rabbit out of the hat. I can't see a scenario where that happens. He'll get crushed, and it'll be upsetting to watch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*










Let's go baby


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Watched Whittaker vs. Romero 2 last night, and now I'm all hyped for this weekend. Dammit. UFC put it up on YouTube as a freebie. One thing in watching it back, thought it was a lot clearer that Whittaker won with fresh eyes and not being caught in the moment. There was talk of Romero deserving 10-8 rounds, but Whittaker constantly fought back, even when he was badly rocked, he went on offense with kicks, punches and some nice elbows. Meanwhile, Whittaker picked apart Romero in R1 with almost no attack back from the Cuban. Some argued that Romero got the last 3 rounds, but in R4, Whittaker picked him apart with jabs and kicks almost unanswered for 4 mins 40 secs. It was only in the last 20 seconds that Yoel got in a couple of power shots that wobbled the champ. Fairly clear that Whittaker got the win, 3 rounds to 2. Rob Rounds 1, 2 and 4, Yoel Rounds 3 & 5. But anyway. As the biggest Robert Whittaker fan on here, just had to put that out there. It was an awesome fight and UFC have done the fans a real solid by putting it up for free. Definitely one of the best fights of 2018 as far as I'm concerned.

Actually, UFC have done a nice job selecting the YouTube Free Fights for this event, here y'all go:





















As for picks... Whittaker is my favourite fighter, in case I hadn't made that clear. Think he'll start tactical and get the measure of Gastelum early, before ramping up the pressure as time goes on. I'm not looking past Kelvin though, he's absolutely a dangerous challenge for Whittaker to overcome. And although Rob says the fights against Romero made him better, we're not truly going to know the effects of those wars until we see him in the cage in Melbourne.

Adesanya needs a statement victory, and I think he knows that. If they want to do a big Whittaker vs. Adesanya title fight in Australia later this year, he needs to add to the highlight reel by taking out The Spider. I think he takes a round to get his range/timing down before exploding in the second.

Think Alvey gets it done as the late replacement against Crute. Crute seemed to struggle a little in his last fight IMO, and I see Smilin' Sam coming in composed and getting the better of the youngster.

Surprised to see Nadia Kassem get a main card spot. Her last fight was her UFC debut in Nov 2017. I was there ringside in Sydney. She looked good, but she'll need to update the fight frequency going forward.










It's definitely a top-heavy card, and when you look at how stacked UFC 235 is, it's a little sad that UFC didn't put a bit more into this card. They know Australia is a rabid UFC fanbase, and we'll generally buy anything they put out, but that goodwill only goes so far if they keep half-assing things. UFC 221 over in Perth was a little weak for a PPV card too, and when they lost Whittaker things got a bit dicey. Only a couple of days to go, surely the top fights stay intact! God help us if one of the top 4 fighters pull out. Then this whole thing becomes an average Fight Night.

I'm still really keen for it. Largely because in the UFC, cards that don't look that good on paper tend to over-deliver. I believe the fighters get a bit of a chip on their shoulder and really go for it.

Let's go, Whittaker!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Should have been a draw IMO


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Have to admit, Yoel's weight miss in that fight probably influenced the officiating in that fight. Whittaker looked damn near out at one point but Big Dan gave him ample chances to fight back. To Rob's credit, he did.

But I've seen fights stopped for less many times. I just think Big Dan knew the mess it would have created, Romero stopping Whittaker but Whittaker still being recognised as champion. We saw how people reacted to DC being promoted back to LHW champ after Jones failed his drug test, it would have been next level hate on Whittaker if he kept the belt because of 0.2 pounds.

However, fight wasn't stopped, Rob kept fighting back, 3-2 Whittaker. I'm happy to acknowledge that my own bias is a factor, but I still have reasoning behind my opinion.

Regardless, Whittaker vs. Gastelum could be another classic in the making. Should be great.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Yoel definitely didn't lose that fight and missing weight definitely influenced the decision. Romero win or draw for me, if I remember correctly there was a clear 10-8 round in there for Yoel? 

I remember being absolutely shocked when they gave the fight to Whittaker.

Anyway, Whittaker via UD, Adesanya via 2nd round TKO. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Imagine the scenes if Anderson rolls back the years and finishes Stylebender :mark


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Nadia Kassem vs Montana De La Rosa is UNDERRATED. :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

IT'S FIGHT NIGHT!!!


and I couldn't give less of a fuck.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

99.9 percent sure it doesn't happen (I've seen almost all of Silva's UFC fights and I don't remember Spider ever attempting a takedown) , but I wonder if Anderson's best bet is to try to surprise Adesanya with a takedown/trip and go to the ground? Adesanya stuffed everything Brunson tried (Brunson got down freaking Romero), but maybe the surprise could get him? Stylebender isn't getting outstruck by almost 44-year-old Anderson Silva, who always relied on freakish reflexes and laser precision.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Whittaker vs Gastelum is off...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

have no horse in this whole card but that sucks.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Wooooow this card just went from shit to worst PPV of all time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

Was just about to go to sleep early to get up at 5am to watch the card live when I heard about the cancellation lol.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

If my sleep schedule wasn't fucked up, I'd be sleeping like a baby this night.

But I'll watch it lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*

If it wasn't a weight cut related issue why the fuck did he pull out now. 


Jesus Christ Robert this was your chance man in front of your home


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Stormbringer said:


> That's because Whittaker only fights once a year at max.





Blackbeard said:


> 2018 was the only time Robert Whittaker hasn't fought multiple times.


You were saying....OH WAIT!





Stormbringer said:


> IT'S FIGHT NIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> and I couldn't give less of a fuck.


I'm used to NOT seeing Whittaker, so nothing has changed tonight....

Can we just go ahead and put Rob in the drawer with Cruz and Cain? Can we strip him now? Between his lack of fights and getting a bullshit win because of politics, I won't miss him as champion. :justsayin


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Slickback said:


> If it wasn't a weight cut related issue why the fuck did he pull out now.
> 
> Jesus Christ Robert this was your chance man in front of your home


A stomach hernia.

Well he's fragile it seems.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - ESPN Era Begins with TJ's Tears!*



Slickback said:


> If it wasn't a weight cut related issue why the fuck did he pull out now.
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ Robert this was your chance man in front of your home


I think he knew beforehand and try to fight through it but couldn't at the end.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Absolutely gutted. I ordered the PPV after I watched the weigh in last night, thinking it was safe.

Rob's becoming the middleweight Cruz with all these injuries!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I ordered the PPV after I watched the weigh in last night, thinking it was safe. Rob's becoming the middleweight Cruz with all these injuries!


Hopefully they relegate him to free tv and/or co-mains from now on. That way shows aren't jeopardized by his less than stellar track record.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> Hopefully they relegate him to free tv and/or co-mains from now on. That way shows aren't jeopardized by his less than stellar track record.


He's a male champion above 135, so no way they put him on free TV. Hate to say it but I think you're onto something with the co-mains. Make him co-main for 3 fights in a row, which he must turn up to without issue, before they consider having him headline again.

Last time I was out a lot of money because I paid for tickets to see him in Perth. This time it's $70 for the weak PPV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Hate to say it, but they shouldn't put him in PPV mains and co mains anymore. Do they even let him keep the title? Apparently he's had 1 fight in 1.5 years and this would stretch out 2 years..

That's unacceptable as champion. He may be really unlucky with this recent hernia but he should be stripped nonetheless for inactivity.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Ah shit.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

How can this still be a ppv card lol. Why would anyone buy this now. Card was already extremely weak.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Robs body is just too fragile. He gets injured in every fight lately and has to pull out of fights all the time. He’s the new Cain/Cruz.

It’s not entirely his fault, Yoel fucked up but it’s already been a year and a half since he won the Interim Title, and he hasn’t made a single defence, not the greatest Title reign ever.

How is this still a PPV though? I have some interest in the overall card, with the three City Kickboxing guys but it’s a one fight card now. It was always a weak PPV.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

:lmao ACE trying to play MMA expert 

This is why I don't order PPV's until 5 minutes before.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Card has "fight pass" written all over it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> He's a male champion above 135, so no way they put him on free TV.
> 
> Hate to say it but I think you're onto something with the co-mains. Make him co-main for 3 fights in a row, which he must turn up to without issue, before they consider having him headline again. Last time I was out a lot of money because I paid for tickets to see him in Perth. This time it's $70 for the weak PPV.


So what? There are very few positives about Robbie and those are BY FAR outweighed by the negatives. He can't make it to the dance, he's got no hype, fanfare or memes about him like a Max or Tony, has terrible ppv numbers (when he makes it to the show), put him on free tv if he's "all they have available." He's officially unreliable.

It's too late to me. Co-main is his ceiling or he better have a undercard that's stacked to the fucking gills for him to be main event. You can't put money on the guy you, the Australian guy, have said as much. He's shat the bed twice on home turf. I can't shell out money if he's part of the equation.

I think it's high time they strip the guy. This isn't a one time deal, hell I think this is the 3rd or 4th problem he's had in 2 and a half years. Let Izzy/Silva face Kel for the vacant belt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Dam looks like Israel / SIlva is staying 3 rounds


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> Dam looks like Israel / SIlva is staying 3 rounds


So they don't have a main event fight lol...wow


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



sweepdaleg said:


> Card has "pass" written all over it.


FTFY >


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> Dam looks like Israel / SIlva is staying 3 rounds


Izzy shouldn't need more than 3 and if Silva has any chance it's with a surprise shot off the glove touch.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094402237881823233
Anyone who talks shit about Knuckles after reading this, is a fucking asshole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*






Working for the "re-match", if it's a 4 week injury they could rebook the match for the show in April?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ace said:


> Anyone who talks shit about Knuckles after reading this, is a fucking asshole


So the fuck what? It's still ANOTHER in a list of things that keeps him from fighting.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Donnie said:


> Working for the "re-match", if it's a 4 week injury they could rebook the match for the show in April?


I get Kelvins point, but damn it’s cringy to just pick up a belt and claim you’re the Champ.

I’m surprised the UFC actually let Kelvin know the fight was off, normally they just let the fighters find out on the internet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094402237881823233
> Anyone who talks shit about Knuckles after reading this, is a fucking asshole


No one is making fun of his injuiry dude calm down.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> No one is making fun of his injuiry dude calm down.


This thread tells me different. 

The man could have died, and people are trying to say he's a pullout merchant :Out


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Alvey got screwed. He was getting hit in the arm and gave a thumbs up. He was moving and NOT taking shots.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Robert’s health issues won’t cause me to turn my back on him. 

Conor walked around perfectly fine for more than a year before they even considered stripping him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Killmonger said:


> Robert’s health issues won’t cause me to turn my back on him.
> 
> Conor walked around perfectly fine for more than a year before they even considered stripping him.


Conor has golden goose status, Robbie has nothing. Robbie has real problems with his health. Like I said, he's in the same class as Cruz and Cain. You dont have to "turn your back on him" to realize he needs to be stripped.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Hell naw. Are you bugging? 

You can’t compare a dude that pulled out of two fights because of a staph infection and a hernia to Velasquez/Cruz. That shit doesn’t happen everyday. These aren’t camp injuries that are keeping him out of the cage like those two.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Killmonger said:


> Hell naw. Are you bugging?
> 
> You can’t compare a dude that pulled out of two fights because of a staph infection and a hernia to Velasquez/Cruz. That shit doesn’t happen everyday. These aren’t camp injuries that are keeping him out of the cage like those two.


He also has the knee injury and I believe an arm injury. The guy is just more trouble than he's worth as champion at this point.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

:lmao "more trouble than he's worth"

He just fought Yoel for TEN ROUNDS, and beat him twice. I'd love to see you find any man who could come out of that unscathed. 

The dude has a hernia that didn't present itself until TODAY, this is not his fault.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ace said:


> "more trouble than he's worth"
> 
> He just fought Yoel for TEN ROUNDS, and beat him twice. I'd love to see you find any man who could come out of that unscathed.


Unscathed? What fight were you watching? Yoel killed him in the rematch but because .2 pounds, Yoel was screwed either way. He had two 10-8 rounds and somehow lost the fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Anderson still fights like he’s the Anderson of old and can clown around and catch people coming in. He can’t fight like that anymore.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

The main event was like watching Anderson vs Anderson. That young dude is the next 185 pound champ!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Awesome fight, should have been 5 rounds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094464660143783937


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Great performance by Israel and Anderson. There were moments where I felt Anderson could have taken advantage of to do more damage. Having said that, he still goofs around way too much which is really immature. 

On a side note, Devonte should be an honorary New Day member.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

You telling me you don't wanna see 2 more rounds of that? That was fun!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Entertaining night of fights. Could have gone better. But I had fun out with friends.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

That was a rare instance of two talented strikers still engaging as opposed to a technical stalemate as we usually see in MMA ala Thompson/Till.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Anderson you awesome motherfucker. Really didnt want to see him get blown away like Fedor did.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I can't help but feel Adesanya went a little easy on Anderson. We saw what an aggressive Adesanya can do a few months ago vs. Brunson. Anderson looked good, but I think Adesanya could have put his foot on the gas a bit more, but didn't really want to hurt his idol. It was still fun to watch, but had the slight feel of an exhibition at times.

Yahya vs. Simon would have been my pick for FOTN. I can't recall seeing Ricky Simon fight before, but it was definitely shades of Guida in his style.

Kassem got outclassed. I was sleeping on De La Rosa unfortunately, but it was pure domination.

Loved seeing Lando prevail. He deserved a clean win without suffering too much damage.

Not sure what Alvey was playing at, being so angry about the stoppage. It's a problem I see amongst a lot of fighters- this isn't a video game where you go until your health bar has taken the sufficient amount of hits. The rules state that the referee will step in if a fighter isn't intelligently defending themselves. I like Smilin Sam, but being on your hands and knees, basically turtled up taking punches to the head, is not intelligent defense. He might have not been as badly hurt as he looked, but he needed to defend himself, and he wasn't. Good stoppage.

And finally, on Whittaker... he defended his title 8 months ago. The reason it wasn't a "proper" title fight is on Romero, not him. If he doesn't make his next fight booking, then sure, strip him. But the guy is a beast when he fights and has gone 10 rounds with Yoel. He's tore through everyone he's faced on the way to the title. As long as he can recover quickly and get booked for June/July, he should get to keep the belt. The general rule should be after 12 months, if they haven't fought or have a fight lined up, then the title is stripped. And that goes for every champion, not just my favouritism for Whittaker. When GSP, Anderson and Aldo were champions, it was common for them to have around 9 months between defences, and they didn't have all the health problems to contend with like Rob has, it was just the schedule they had.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Yea cause Israel should fight Anderson Silva the same way he fights Derek Brunson, give me a break.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Not what I said at all. Why so aggressive? Between the Whittaker stuff and this, chill out a little, man.

Just seemed like there was a few occasions where Adesanya could have turned up the heat but chose not to. While Anderson looked good in the fight, we're grading on a curve, let's not pretend he's anywhere near as dangerous as the Anderson of old. He was considerably slower and a lot more hittable than prime Spider. Adesanya gave him A LOT of respect though.

EDIT: Sorry, got you mixed up with Stormbringer. Still, point stands.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

"I can't help but feel Adesanya went a little easy on Anderson. We saw what an aggressive Adesanya can do a few months ago vs. Brunson" - lol.





Maybe because Israel is not stupid and had seen what happens when opponents fall for Silva's tricks.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Doesn't mean I said he should fight both opponents the same way. That's oversimplifying my point.

I'm just saying he looked up to Anderson Silva growing up, and Silva getting emotional at the weigh ins got a tear out of Adesanya too. So there's a chance he maybe didn't want to knock out his hero. Possibly a bit of hero worship there.

Adesanya had beef with Brunson, and KOed him in MSG inside a round. Huge moment for his career and highlight reel.

And a finish of Anderson Silva would have made Izzy a made man. As it is, reading a lot of backlash on social media posts already "LOL he couldn't KO a 43 year old". I don't agree with THAT, but that's the kind of thing going around the casual fanbase.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Israel said himself that he was no "taking it easy" on him....


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

the fight was fun but Rob would and will beat Stylebender with ease.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Not what I said at all. Why so aggressive? Between the Whittaker stuff and this, chill out a little, man.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, got you mixed up with Stormbringer.


So you're just automatically assuming any post that disagrees with your's is hostile and aggressive? Wow.

And it seems you're REALLY ready for it to be me for some reason. But there are way more people in this thread disappointed by, Bobby Stumbles, not just me. Now if you have a problem with what people are saying, direct it towards them specifically. Don't just assume that I'm the only detractor here. It seems like you're ready to snap at anyone saying anything you don't like.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> So you're just automatically assuming any post that disagrees with your's is hostile and aggressive? Wow.
> 
> And it seems you're REALLY ready for it to be me for some reason. But there are way more people in this thread disappointed by, Bobby Stumbles, not just me. Now if you have a problem with what people are saying, direct it towards them specifically. Don't just assume that I'm the only detractor here. It seems like you're ready to snap at anyone saying anything you don't like.


No, just a mix up with the names, wasn't paying attention. Because I got thinking Stormbringer/Slickback were the same person, it was the combination of your "so the fuck what" attitude towards Whittaker and Slickback's sarcasm about Adesanya thinking that I was being targeted by the same person.

But two different dudes, two different disputes, my bad. Not here to snap at anyone- I don't engage enough here to have a personal problem with anyone, just had my wires crossed.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Man, how can you not like Silva. I wish he would have been a little more aggressive but still held his own against a much younger kid. Looks like he still has some gas in the tank.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Uriah Hall could be a last fun fight for him, but there's a way higher chance that could be a staring contest though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Who are folk riding with in the N'Gannou vs Velazquez fight? I think Francis brutalizes him within 3 minutes. With all his injuries I just can't buy Cain still being elite until I see it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

An obvious statement but it depends which Cain turns up. Old Cain will run through N'Gannou, I have no doubts about that.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



RapShepard said:


> Who are folk riding with in the N'Gannou vs Velazquez fight? I think Francis brutalizes him within 3 minutes. With all his injuries I just can't buy Cain still being elite until I see it.


Going purely on gut feeling i'll say Cain shows he still has it and wipes the floor with Ngannou. But who knows really - hes 36, hes been out for two and a half years and hes made of china.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I just don't see the old Cain still being there. It's been 2½ years since his last fight, but 3½ since the last time he faced someone at the top of the division, which was a lost. You'd have to go back all the way to 2013 to find his last win over somebody considered to be at the top of the division. Idk if his last win was over say Reem and not 2016 Travis Browne I'd have more faith in him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Pretty nice interview with N'Gannou


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Big ups to Francis for taking on 3 wrestlers in a row, but if old Cain shows up I'mg gonna be fucking hype


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I'd hate to write Francis off, but if Cain shows up it's his fight. But if his body is shot, he's gonna get Reem'ed!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I do hope if he loses the excuses don't pile in. All the excuses for the Werdum lost are annoying. Hopefully Francis gets the credit for knocking off a big name in Cain.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

https://www.tapology.com/ue/56349-1573252.png


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

It's not a lot to go on, but Cain looked pretty sharp on the pads for what it's worth. There's always gonna be those questions there after such a long layoff, but Cain is still Cain. I'd be very surprised if he doesn't get his hand raised this weekend, particularly if he just copies the Stipe blueprint.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I just do not trust Cain to remain healthy to be honest, so i hope Francis wins for the sake of the division more than anything.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Holy shit Michael Venom Page vs Paul Daley this weekend


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> Holy shit Michael Venom Page vs Paul Daley this weekend


What are the odds it ends up a tech demo sparring match like Till/Thompson? I hope not, but I got a feeling both will fight not to lose.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I dont know I can see MVP dancing around and clowning around but Daley seems more like he'll just go out there throwing bombs and wanting to flatten him as violently as possible. 

Talentd striker v striker matches in MMA nearly always just become rather dull technical affairs where neither guy commits to anything (Silva v Izzy was the exception) but this one feels like it will deliver because if the different styles, Daley is technical but he's also a power puncher who gets reckless at times and hunts the KO. I dont think he's got the patience to just snipe away round after round.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Mitrione just kicked Kharitonov's nuts into about the 15th row.

Shitty end to a shitty night of fights.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



RKing85 said:


> Mitrione just kicked Kharitonov's nuts into about the 15th row.
> 
> Shitty end to a shitty night of fights.


Bellator plainly not giving a shit about last night's event and apart from the one you mentioned it all seemed like a glorified undercard/advert for MVP Vs Daley.

Getting kicked in the nuts is no fun at all, but I'd say 5th row.. It wasn't that hard..


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Obviously it wont happen but in theory couldnt they potentially just reschedule the Kharitanov/Meathead fight for tonight? assuming Kharitanovs balls didnt explode or something. 



Stormbringer said:


> What are the odds it ends up a tech demo sparring match like Till/Thompson? I hope not, but I got a feeling both will fight not to lose.


I doubt Daley can control himself enough for that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Mitrione vs. Kharitonov took place in Uncasville, Connecticut. 

How the fuck they gonna go to London and fight lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

They're in the same building


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

as Fitz said, it's the same venue.

And even with Uncasville being in the middle of nowhere, and even if tonight's card was in London, air travel these days, it could easily be done.

It's not like the old Pride days where if a fight ended due to a low blow, they would try and reschedule it for later in the card. They tried to do this at least once, Rampage and Daijiru Matsui. Smartly, Matsui refused to fight later in the evening and just took the dq win.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

That card sucked. All 3 of the big name fights disappointed. The most entertaining thing about it was Daley ironically turning into a wrestler. Bad couple of days for Bellator, looked so promising on paper too.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I doubt Daley can control himself enough for that.


Doubts erased.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> That card sucked. All 3 of the big name fights disappointed. The most entertaining thing about it was Daley ironically turning into a wrestler. Bad couple of days for Bellator, looked so promising on paper too.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubts erased.


Yeah that was super ironic, even worse he fucking lost. Like if he had won he'd look like a genius, now unfortunately MVP can always call him a scared loser in their beef.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I really thought that fight would deliver. Just did not expect that Daley would be able to fight patiently, he's always been a hot head.

Pretty ironic that he was booing while Fitch was wrestlefucking him in his last fight, and then his gameplan seemed to be to try and wrestlefuck MVP tonight. Because of that now MVP can brag about Daley being a bitch forever now as well.

CroCop cant lose a rematch, both guys looked spent though. Neither one of them should still be fighting in 2019.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Dick Kick: CHECK
Eye Poke: CHECK
Broken Leg :CHECK
Fight that should have ruled turns into a suckfest :CHECK

Cain is breaking his neck tomorrow, or Francis is having a heart attack


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Ace said:


> Dick Kick: CHECK
> Eye Poke: CHECK
> Broken Leg :CHECK
> Fight that should have ruled turns into a suckfest :CHECK
> ...


Man its been an odd couple of days for MMA.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Man its been an odd couple of days for MMA.


I think Robbie getting a hernia broke the timeline, dude :lmao

Hopefully tomorrow doesn't suck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



> "If MVP wants to stand and trade we can put a no takedown clause in the contract. Whoever goes for the first takedown loses 50% of their purse. We’ll see who comes out on top.” - Paul Daley, May 24, 2017


lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

What is it about MMA that makes talented strikers get really, really gunshy against other talented strikers. Do they just get too used to being able to see the slow plodding punches of most MMA fighters coming from a mile away and then freeze up when their in there with someone who actually knows how to throw a punch?

Put these two in a Kickboxing ring and they'd probably go all out, in an MMA cage they hold back.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I thought Daley won easily but I skipped past whole 5 rounds to finish up my breakfast to just watch something along the way. So I don't care.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What is it about MMA that makes talented strikers get really, really gunshy against other talented strikers. Do they just get too used to being able to see the slow plodding punches of most MMA fighters coming from a mile away and then freeze up when their in there with someone who actually knows how to throw a punch?
> 
> Put these two in a Kickboxing ring and they'd probably go all out, in an MMA cage they hold back.


Because kickboxing uses 10 ounce gloves.



MMA is 4 ounces. 



This is why a wrestler can close their eyes and swing and knock someone out. Anyone can knock anyone out


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> lol


They didn't put it in the contract tho


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> What are the odds it ends up a tech demo sparring match like Till/Thompson? I hope not, but I got a feeling both will fight not to lose.


Well, shit. I guess cursed that one. But it's just par for the course when "AAA Strikers" face each other these days. :draper2

Glad I wasn't hyped for it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Man Barao is one of the best cases for why throwing in the towel should be more common in MMA. I doubt he falls so hard if he didn't take those prolonged beatings from TJ


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I'd laugh at Roy Nelson being a fucking moron, but I'm sure this is CTE. So, I can't do it. He needs to retire.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Why does Cruz never sound excited?

And Sterling is tagging Jimmie, but nothing is happening...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Here is your FOTN. Barberena eating hard shots and still coming with leather like he is some cyborg. Hell, certainly one of the grittiest fights we will see all year. Awesome, old school scrap.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

That fight was incredible. 

Now that Elimination Chamber is over, the UFC card can get my full attention instead of one eye on both.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Hard to believe Cain is actually stepping in the cage :mark :mark


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Holy fuck


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Cain looked weak and old. Ngannou should be made to face DC next.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

So glad, hopefully we can finally move past Cain. Great when he was healthy, but he hasn't been healthy since 2013


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Hard to believe Cain is actually stepping in the cage :mark :mark


I mean he took a few steps...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

The excuses for why Cain lost will be fun


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



RapShepard said:


> The excuses for why Cain lost will be fun


He got hit by Francis Ngannou, not a bad excuse.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Francis didn't even lend a full uppercut and he made Cain buckle so bad he fucked up his knee


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

:lmao FUCK, I jinxed the card.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



FITZ said:


> I mean he took a few steps...


Set myself up for that one. Right on cue the knee goes out and so too might Cain's great, yet injury-plagued career.

Say what you want about that aforementioned knee, there is something different about Francis' power. He is like a real-life realizations of of the scene in Jason Takes Manhattan with the boxing guy that takes all the shots he can at Jason before Jason just uncorks that uppercut that decapitates him. Cain sure as hell was out on Dream Street. Hell, you look at it, Ngannou has literally levitated Overeem and made his toes curl, took out Blades in 1 round when Curtis had previously absorbed a Mark Hunt bomb and a flush Overeem Knee and likely ended Cain's career. 

Makes what Stipe did all the more impressive, especially survivng that round 1 flurry.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Is Phoenix at sea level?

Cain ate a right uppercut before his knee buckled. The man got beat fair and square.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Well that ending was pretty much in line with how things have been going this weekend lol.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Had it been knee level Cain, things would be different


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Having watched it last night I thought the reason Cain lost was because his knee just gave out but now that I've seen the replay this morning, it's pretty clear to see N'Gannou clipped him first. It didn't look like a destructive shot but it just highlights the guy's power, he's a phenomenon.

I'm guessing he's in line for a title shot again considering how shallow the HW division is. DC vs N'Gannou will be fun for sure if DC decides to take it. Hopefully we get Jones/N'Gannou at some point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Francis's power is just on a different level. May have just ended Cains career there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

The excuses on why Cain lost has been real fun on other sites. Now all of a sudden a lot fans remember his body has been shit for years and it's a miracle he even made it through a camp lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Def a fitting continuation of the weirdest weekend in all of MMA lol. 




I guess the mega hype for Francis is back. 



If Lewis beats the JDS, I hope we get that rematch. :mj


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

most of the MMA this weekend was extremely skippable, and the more 'hyped' it was the more so. 
Watching Sterling in particular reminds me of the feeling you get when stuck in traffic.

Ngannou did sorta clip Cain, but it looked like a gentle breeze could've taken him out anyway.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> Def a fitting continuation of the weirdest weekend in all of MMA lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh I know it's a loss on N'Gannou's record but that fight was a no contest for me, both men sucked and it was just such a weird fight. I'd like to see them go at it again with N'Gannou's renewed confidence, I'm thinking Lewis gets slept.

Pretty sure DC said he's retiring when he hits 40 and he was pretty adamant about that, hes 40 on March 20th. What happens here? I'm not sure he'd fight anyone past this point that isn't named Jon Jones or Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Cain looked a lot worse than I expected even taking into account his inactivity and how fragile he is. He seemed very soft (even by usual standards) and moved clumsily. If hes genuinely injured AGAIN less than 30 seconds into his first fight in over two and a half years he may as well just retire. Sucks because he never came close to living up to his potential. 

Ngannou has to get the DC shot now. Ngannous size/strength and punching power will always give him an outside chance against anyone, but it should be another day at the office for DC - take down, gas him out, finish. He just needs to make sure he doesnt get caught slipping when he closes distance the way Cain did. 

Ngannou has probably staked his claim as THE hardest MMA puncher ever at this point, right? I previously had him bunched up with guys like Rumble, Carwin, Igor, Hunt et al but its just getting ridiculous now, he could miss completely and still daze you. I'd love to see him vs Rumble but you know it would end up with Rumble shooting in for takedowns like his life depended on it.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Ngannou didn't show us anything new. Cain was fragile and looked rusty as hell with his movement. Glad the referee stopped it before it got out of hand.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



oleanderson89 said:


> Ngannou didn't show us anything new. Cain was fragile and looked rusty as hell with his movement. Glad the referee stopped it before it got out of hand.


It was short but I was surprised at how fast and how cleanly he got the undertook on Cain when Cain went for a takedown. And he ragdolled him after that. If he can improve further on his wrestling and have a good takedown defense, he'll be unstoppable because everybody will have to close the distance multiple times to get to him, and he won't need 3 or 4 shots to knock people out.

I think he needs to stop training in France and join a good gym in the US


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



oleanderson89 said:


> Ngannou didn't show us anything new. Cain was fragile and looked rusty as hell with his movement. Glad the referee stopped it before it got out of hand.


Ngannou doesn't need to show anything new when he knocks people in to next week with one or two powershots.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

we wont see nayhting new until someone can take and keep him down like Stipe did


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

The heavyweight division is the weakest it has ever been. Ngannou beat Cain fair and square but this is a broken down version of Cain. Cain at his peak is the best heavyweight ever along with Fedor from his pride days.

I remember about 10 years ago Cain faced another scary guy from Africa and nearly got stopped in his tracks. Back then Cain was not as weathered and fragile as he is now. You can only be a part of so many wars in your career. After that point your body is no longer capable of functioning at the same level.










Ngannou is a force to be reckoned with in this HW division especially with the way he took out Blaydes but he has a lot of holes in his game as exposed by Stipe.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



oleanderson89 said:


> The heavyweight division is the weakest it has ever been. Ngannou beat Cain fair and square but this is a broken down version of Cain. Cain at his peak is the best heavyweight ever along with Fedor from his pride days.
> 
> I remember about 10 years ago Cain faced another scary guy from Africa and nearly got stopped in his tracks. Back then Cain was not as weathered and fragile as he is now. You can only be a part of so many wars in your career. After that point your body is no longer capable of functioning at the same level.
> 
> ...


And we must keep in mind that the guy has been training MMA for like 5 years, in France where the sport is very minor. Shows you how much of a fuckin beast he is


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> And we must keep in mind that the guy has been training MMA for like 5 years, in France where the sport is very minor. Shows you how much of a fuckin beast he is


His background is like that of a video game character. His father being a renowned street fighter in Cameroon and what not.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Personally I dont even think its a case of Cain being broken, old and slow now. The guys striking has always been so bad, I've always been amazed that he didn't get KO'd in every fight. He's got none of the fundamentals down, he's always blocked punches with his head and had this awkward lunging style.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Personally I dont even think its a case of Cain being broken, old and slow now. The guys striking has always been so bad, I've always been amazed that he didn't get KO'd in every fight. He's got none of the fundamentals down, he's always blocked punches with his head and had this awkward lunging style.


Aren't you one of the few who posted all this drivel about how Khabib has worst striking of all time, and never sparred a day in his life? 




Ok striking expert


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097741888306634752
This is a great photo.

Don Frye visits the guy that gave him his best fight - Yoshihiro Takayama.

If you don't know already, Takayama is paralyzed from the waist down from a pro wrestling shoot in Japan.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

love the Israel/Kelvin fight, hate that it's for an interim title. Fuck interim titles.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Good to see a thread like this. I love Chuck Liddell, got to meet him, and he was a very cool guy; so I was very disappointed to see Tito knock him out. Loved seeing Rampage knock out Wanderlei though; killer stuff. Matt Mitrione is one of my favorite heavyweights though so that last fight was really disappointing; only 15 seconds long and No Contest due to a kick in the balls.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> Aren't you one of the few who posted all this drivel about how Khabib has worst striking of all time, and never sparred a day in his life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your point? Khebab throws punches like he's never sparred a day in his life.

For a guy with Max in their Sig your standards are pretty low for what constitutes striking talent.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



oleanderson89 said:


> The heavyweight division is the weakest it has ever been.


I dunno, the mid 00s with Big Tim, Arlovski, Monson, Buentello, old man Randy winning the belt etc was pretty bad too. But yeah, its a poor division right now and has been for years tbh, a large part of the reason Stipe (very good fighter, granted) was able to convince people he was a legit GOAT HW contender for a while. 



Slickback said:


> Aren't you one of the few who posted all this drivel about how Khabib has worst striking of all time, and never sparred a day in his life?


Tbf, Khabib isnt a very good striker, technically. Its just the nature of MMA (more so than other combat sports) that literally anyone can catch you out of nowhere with a good shot at any moment. Hes also got the advantage that people are preoccupied worrying about him taking them down. 



TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097741888306634752
> This is a great photo.
> 
> Don Frye visits the guy that gave him his best fight - Yoshihiro Takayama.
> ...


He was one of my favourites back in the day. When I heard about this happening I was surprised he was even still wrestling, hadnt seen him for ages and assumed he'd have retired years ago. Some of these guys really push it. Very sad.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Itsa the same problem here over and over again. Some people can't fucking seem to think in terms of middle ground. You can only either be a garbage striker/fighter/overrated as fuck or your a GOD/GOAT





I've never said Khabib is a talented striker in the UFC, but your just a fucking moron if you say and truly believe he strikes like he's never sparred in his life or that he's one of the most overrated fighters in the UFC


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Unless we've been bumped into an alternate timeline where Ronda, Cindy Dandois and Brock never existed, Khabib definitely isnt the WORST striker, not even close. Coleman and Randleman were pretty damn bad too. Although Randleman perfectly illustrates my point about how MMA is so unpredictable, considering he was somehow able to Hail Mary KO a prime Cro Cop.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

What middle ground though?

To say Khebab is even in the middle ground of striking is insulting. The guys fundamentals are non existent, his striking ability is at an absolute beginner level.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Khabib's striking LOOKS crap because it's unorthodox but it works for him, I mean he can't be that bad if he outstruck Al Iaquinta, right? From what I remember he spent 2 or 3 rounds of that fight standing with Al and outboxed him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Jaxx said:


> Khabib's striking LOOKS crap because it's unorthodox but it works for him, I mean he can't be that bad if he outstruck Al Iaquinta, right? From what I remember he spent 2 or 3 rounds of that fight standing with Al and outboxed him.


Bro half the people on here can outstrike Khabib bro. 













Interim title fight between Max Holloway and Tony Ferguson is in the works for UFC 236.


One of the best fights on paper that's ever been made if it gets confirmed, but at the same time it def should NOT be happening right now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Jaxx said:


> Khabib's striking LOOKS crap because it's unorthodox but it works for him, I mean he can't be that bad if he outstruck Al Iaquinta, right? From what I remember he spent 2 or 3 rounds of that fight standing with Al and outboxed him.


You speak as if Al is a striker in league with Barboza. And you leave out that Al had all of 5 minutes to prepare for an entirely different fighter to Felder or Chiesa. (whichever it was)



Slickback said:


> Bro half the people on here can outstrike Khabib bro.
> 
> Interim title fight between Max Holloway and Tony Ferguson is in the works for UFC 236. One of the best fights on paper that's ever been made if it gets confirmed, but at the same time it def should NOT be happening right now.


Sarcasm, yaaaay.

Belt or not, Tony vs Max has my dick hard! And knowing Dana/UFC, they would use this a way to give Conor a title shot while leaving Khabib out in the Russian cold.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

I feel bad for Poirier. When the fuck is he going to get a high profile fight? He just requested his release after hearing this news.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> You speak as if Al is a striker in league with Barboza. And you leave out that Al had all of 5 minutes to prepare for an entirely different fighter to Felder or Chiesa. (whichever it was)


Lol where did Barboza come from? Now we're comparing Khabib to world class strikers? Al is a damn good striker, I was making the point that Khabib isn't 
a terrible striker like some people are claiming if he outboxed Al. I never said anywhere that Khabib can be compared to someone like Barboza.

And yeah Al had 5 minutes to prepare, so did Khabib bruh. In fact Khabib had to prepare for 3 different opponents (Tony, Max and Al).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Refer to my comment above bruv.


How hilarious is it that Stormbringer literally proves my point above in his post lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Khabib still has crap striking. Al was a deer in the headlights and all night. Khabib gets away with crap stand up because people won't capitalize by taking him down or are afraid of getting taken down.

And I didn't prove your point, Slick. I didn't say any of us could beat Khabib. But trying to be coy about his terrible stand up is just ridiculous. He has bad striking and favorable match ups fed to him. What was his striking like when he fought Michael Johnson? Oh yeah, he got CRACKED!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> Khabib still has crap striking. *Al was a deer in the headlights and all night.* Khabib gets away with crap stand up because people won't capitalize by taking him down or are afraid of getting taken down.
> 
> And I didn't prove your point, Slick. I didn't say any of us could beat Khabib. But trying to be coy about his terrible stand up is just ridiculous. He has bad striking and favorable match ups fed to him. What was his striking like when he fought Michael Johnson? Oh yeah, he got CRACKED!


And now Al was a deer in headlights :lmao Any excuse to hate on Khabib.

I love how everyone goes back to that one Michael Johnson shot. Literally ONE shot in 27 fights that supposedly "cracked him". It's sad actually. Worst thing is it didn't even rock Khabib, he wasn't on wobbly legs, he was still all there. He was just put off balance and Rogan going crazy made it seem like more than it was.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Michael Johnson has knocked the fuck out Dustin Poirier. It's good to learn that Dustin's striking is shits and worse than Khabib's. Because logic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

The thing is in MMA the threat of the TD changes everything. You think Khebab would drop Connor in a straight up kickboxing match or CroCop would get murdered by Gonzaga / Randleman in straight up kickboxing? The threat of the TD means guys are constantly worried.about defending the TD and.Can.commit totally to striking. It's why the dumb eyes closed, feet planted style works in MMA.

On a completely unrelated note, Mackenzie Derns fat titties won't be in a cage anytime soon, she's knocked up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Speculate all you want but the fact is Khabib did drop Conor in the fight and did well circling away from his left hand. 








But you know more about fundamentals


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Alright then, we'll all just pretend Khebab is a good striker.

Khebab would KO prime Mike Tyson!!!



Seriously, its plain as day that Khebabs striking is horrendous.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

:lmao absolutely going around in circles here


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Soooo, is anyone else really, REALLY sick of the whole Champ Champ trend in MMA Right now?

They've booked Max vs Dustin for the Interim LW Title. Is every division that shallow right now that the only option is to drag in Champs from other divisions? Title fights between two people in the same division seem rare now.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Alright then, we'll all just pretend Khebab is a good striker.
> 
> Khebab would KO prime Mike Tyson!!!


Wtf, Saying Khabib's striking is not horrendous doesn't mean people are saying he'll KO prime Mike Tyson.
It's not because you exaggerating how bad his striking is that other people are exaggerating how good his striking is.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Soooo, is anyone else really, REALLY sick of the whole Champ Champ trend in MMA Right now?
> 
> They've booked Max vs Dustin for the Interim LW Title. Is every division that shallow right now that the only option is to drag in Champs from other divisions? Title fights between two people in the same division seem rare now.


Oh yeah most definitely. It's boring and there's no story anymore.
Dana White probably saw Conor do it so he's trying to recreate this dynamic I think. But for now all 3 of his "champ-champs" were bullshit champs. Conor won the title and peaced out and when he came back he got outclassed by Khabib and is now too scared to take on anybody serious so he went for Cowboy. Amanda Nunes pussied out of a rematch with Cyborg and Cormier was champ thanks to picograms and never actually won both of the titles. 

UFC is trying to create few big stars because Conor doesn't have that many fights left. He's gonna take max 4 paychecks and get out of there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

DC earned the HW Title, there's no asterisk at all next to that. Thats a Champ v Champ fight that made sense as both divisions are so shallow. And while DC was LHW Champ because Jones took himself out, its valid because Jones is the Lance Armstrong of MMA and is getting away with it right now. 



Stalingrad9 said:


> Wtf, Saying Khabib's striking is not horrendous doesn't mean people are saying he'll KO prime Mike Tyson.
> It's not because you exaggerating how bad his striking is that other people are exaggerating how good his striking is.


I thought if people are going to exaggerate Khebabs striking, may as well go all the way. Im not saying he's a shit fighter, but his striking is atrocious.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> DC earned the HW Title, there's no asterisk at all next to that. Thats a Champ v Champ fight that made sense as both divisions are so shallow. And while DC was LHW Champ because Jones took himself out, its valid because Jones is the Lance Armstrong of MMA and is getting away with it right now.


He earned the HW but did not earn the LHW. He may be a champ but the champ champ stuff was BS. 
I didn't even mention the HW title in my post because there is nothing to say about it, DC is the n°1 heavyweight right now.

PS : I reread by post and yeah it confusing because I said he never won both of the title. What I meant is he never won the 1st title which would make him a legit champ champ. Hope you get what I mean


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> He earned the HW but did not earn the LHW. He may be a champ but the champ champ stuff was BS.
> I didn't even mention the HW title in my post because there is nothing to say about it, DC is the n°1 heavyweight right now.
> 
> PS : I reread by post and yeah it confusing because I said he never won both of the title. What I meant is he never won the 1st title which would make him a legit champ champ. Hope you get what I mean


He won the Light Heavyweight Championship fair and square! If Jones would stop shoving shit up his nose and fucking up all over the place, maybe things would be different. He beat Rumble twice, Gus and Oz. How can you say he's not the real deal? I can understand calling BS on Conor but DC has done everything right as a fighter.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> He won the Light Heavyweight Championship fair and square! If Jones would stop shoving shit up his nose and fucking up all over the place, maybe things would be different. He beat Rumble twice, Gus and Oz. How can you say he's not the real deal? I can understand calling BS on Conor but DC has done everything right as a fighter.


Where did I say that he wasn't the real deal ?
And he didn't win it fair and square it was awarded to him after Jon fucked up. Saying he was not the rightful light-heavyweight champion after UFC 214 doesn't mean he wasn't the real deal, because he's still the 2nd best light-heavyweight there is, or was because I don't think he's moving down.
Answer to what I'm saying and don't try to put words in my mouth that I didn't even imply.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> Where did I say that he wasn't the real deal ?
> And he didn't win it fair and square it was awarded to him after Jon fucked up. Saying he was not the rightful light-heavyweight champion after UFC 214 doesn't mean he wasn't the real deal, because he's still the 2nd best light-heavyweight there is, or was because I don't think he's moving down.
> Answer to what I'm saying and don't try to put words in my mouth that I didn't even imply.


He lost to a man on PEDs. He is the rightful light heavyweight champion.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Joel said:


> He lost to a man on PEDs. He is the rightful light heavyweight champion.


Still lost it. We might not have the same standards tho and that's okay


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Wow Stefan Struve retires. 




Respect


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> Still lost it.


So guys like Lance Armstrong, Barry Bonds, Mark McGwire etc are still the best despite admitting to or being caught cheating?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> Wow Stefan Struve retires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Struve is such a what if. He is talented enough and so tall. For years it seemed like we were all waiting for him to turn the corner and become a top HW but it just never happened. He never grew as a fighter and never learned how to use his length, but his coaches need to be blamed for that.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> So guys like Lance Armstrong, Barry Bonds, Mark McGwire etc are still the best despite admitting to or being caught cheating?


First, Jon Jones isn't on the same scale as Lance Armstrong, Barry Bonds or Mark McGuire. 
Second, don't compare fighting with freaking baseball. 
And the guys who came 2nd to those 3 you quoted aren't the best. It doesn't work like that. Especially in baseball where everybody was on steroids so your argument is void. Same thing in cycling where it's a known thing that steroids are present and people aren't getting caught, case in point with Armstrong. So yeah everything you said doesn't have shit to do with DC being a legit champ champ after UFC 214.

Like I said in a post before, we might not have the same standards, but to me, if you lose a title, no matter the circumstances and that title is awarded back to you without any fight, you're not the true champ. If he came into the Oezdemir fight without the title it would be a different story, to me at least.

And yeah Jon Jones is the best I think.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Struve is such a what if. He is talented enough and so tall. For years it seemed like we were all waiting for him to turn the corner and become a top HW but it just never happened. He never grew as a fighter and never learned how to use his length, but his coaches need to be blamed for that.


I think he's too tall. Coordination is so hard with long limbs like that and striking is all about coordination. Against low-level guys his reach can do the trick but against top guys it's an obstacle that is almost unbreakable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> I think he's too tall. Coordination is so hard with long limbs like that and striking is all about coordination. Against low-level guys his reach can do the trick but against top guys it's an obstacle that is almost unbreakable.


That is a very valid point. 


Look at Jones, he has the same reach as Struve but with a 6'4 build


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> I think he's too tall. Coordination is so hard with long limbs like that and striking is all about coordination. Against low-level guys his reach can do the trick but against top guys it's an obstacle that is almost unbreakable.


The thing is he never actually used his reach though. He fought dumb because I can only assume his coaches never taught him how to jab.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> Like I said in a post before, we might not have the same standards, but to me, if you lose a title, no matter the circumstances and that title is awarded back to you without any fight, you're not the true champ. If he came into the Oezdemir fight without the title it would be a different story, to me at least.


He fought Oz, so what's the fucking difference? You're trying to say that DC's not the real champion when he went in and fought for the belt against a top 2/3 opponent. You're just trying to cut DC down. And for no fucking reason.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> I think he's too tall. Coordination is so hard with long limbs like that and striking is all about coordination. Against low-level guys his reach can do the trick but against top guys it's an obstacle that is almost unbreakable.


Schilt and Fury though...(being devils advocate kind of, as MMA is different and Fury is a fair bit shorter)


I think he just doesnt use his reach particularly well.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Schilt and Fury though...(being devils advocate kind of, as MMA is different and Fury is a fair bit shorter)
> 
> 
> I think he just doesnt use his reach particularly well.


Schilt and Fury are also exceptions.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Stormbringer said:


> He fought Oz, so what's the fucking difference? You're trying to say that DC's not the real champion when he went in and fought for the belt against a top 2/3 opponent. You're just trying to cut DC down. And for no fucking reason.


Why would I be trying to cut DC down. He lost the title and awarded the title back , I don't agree with that. That's how he got the title, to me there's a blemish on the whole champ champ gimmick. That's it. You don't agree with it, okay whatever. He even relinquished the title when Jones came back, it's not a coincidence to me (might be to you, but like I said whatever).
DC got a blemish on his champ champ gimmick the same way Conor and Amanda do for not defending the title once. 

Is for you saying that I don't believe being awarded a title after a loss turned into a no contest (a shady one at that) doesn't make you a real champ means that I'm cutting DC down, you need to tone down your fanboyism and shouldn't be so insecure when talking about one of the GOATS, which DC is.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099446339161726976

Wow


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Not looking good for Matt Hughes. Fucking hell.

He's always been a scumbag and a bully though. I'm happy he got through his accident, but the type of human being he actually is, doesn't change my opinion on him.

https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/26/ufc-matt-hughes-domestic-violence-restraining-order/


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



TCE said:


> Not looking good for Matt Hughes. Fucking hell.
> 
> He's always been a scumbag and a bully though. I'm happy he got through his accident, but the type of human being he actually is, doesn't change my opinion on him.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/26/ufc-matt-hughes-domestic-violence-restraining-order/


He was always a prick getting hit in the head for a living and hit by a train will probably make things worse.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

Fuck sakes Mastt


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*

anybody who ever read Matt Hughes book knows what a piece of shit he is. He admitted it himself.

Hopefully this abuse goes no further.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



RKing85 said:


> anybody who ever read Matt Hughes book knows what a piece of shit he is. He admitted it himself.
> 
> Hopefully this abuse goes no further.


what were other examples???


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

There's a super card this weekend and no one's buzzing. Sadly, this is why UFCthinks they need loud controversy, court cases and handcuffs to sell cards. This card is oozing talent and no one's here!


I blame Whittaker for shitting the bed last month :side:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I've been looking forward to this for weeks but with all the pull outs that is synonymous with UFC, you can never be truly excited until the fights actually start. Bobby Knuckles pulled out AFTER weighing in, that's how rediculous it's getting now.

But I'm hopeful that this card will stay intact, even the prelims are shit hot.

Zabit vs Stephens and Walker vs Cirkunov, that could be a main and co main of a fight night card.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I booked a room a few hours away in New Jersey so I can bet on the fights and get drink at the bar at the sports book. Really looking forward to this. I've had one gambling experience with MMA before and it was incredible (watched McGregor's last fight Atlantic City). Just wish the odds on Jones winning weren't so shit. He's like -1000


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Robbie Can't Make the Show!*



Slickback said:


> what were other examples???


These are all things he admits to doing in his autobiography

*thought abusing animals as a child was hilarious
*beat up his dad
*was a complete asshole and bully to Tim Sylvia at Miletich camp
*brags about cheating his way through college
*got in a fight with his in-laws at his wedding
*talks about basically sexually assaulting his wife while she was groggy after surgery

there was more but those are ones I remember


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> There's a super card this weekend and no one's buzzing.


I'm buzzing, just not publicly, was keeping my buzz low key until now. The ESPN prelims could easily be a Fight Night main card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*








Honestly, I might be looking forward to Stephens vs Zabit more than any other fight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

this card is ridiculously deep. Bummed I won't be able to catch it live. It's close enough to event time that I am really starting to get excited. These days I don't excited to far in advance cause it seems like every second fight falls apart these days.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*










Nice card with great name value spread between true up and comers and known names. Nothing too surprising for my picks; I just dissent from the majority opinion of Askeren steamrolling Lawler to a UD. I know Akseren has a great pedigree, but this is the Octagon not the mat and one shouldn't sleep on Lawler's excellent MMA TD (see vs. Rory). Askeren is new to the UFC game, whereas Lawler is quite experienced and one shouldn't sleep on that either. Lawler is quite a first draw. I've overrated XP before, but I think I'll be proven right here.

Will be a fun card to see play out. Stephens vs ZM is my most-looking-forward-to match and that is the preshow! Magomedsharipov is slick as a pipeline on the ground/subs, but Stephens can strike oil/blood with his power anytime. The embodiment of win some, lose some but always in the mix.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Surprised there's not more hype for this. Card is lit

- Jones
- Woodley 
- Askren 
- Cody
- Zabit



Slickback said:


> Honestly, I might be looking forward to Stephens vs Zabit more than any other fight


100% this. Smart of them putting it on ESPN.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I'm so nervous for Jon, this has all the making for one of those historic upsets, still picking him though
https://www.tapology.com/ue/56351-1585223.png


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jon, surprise surprise, test for picograms again...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

the only reason I am not that hype for the event is the main event. Whatever the cheater is in I just lose my interest.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

everyone has made weight. Time to get excited!

I got Jones (duh), Woodley, Askren, Torres, Garbrandt, Zabit, and Walker in the fights I really care about.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



RKing85 said:


> everyone has made weight. Time to get excited!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Bring on tomorrow!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I want to be into this card, but I was so badly burnt by the last PPV, I'm not ordering the damn thing until the minute it starts.

Would love to see Smith spark out Jones and put all this picogram shit to bed, but it's not going to happen. Jones via being better than Smith on his best day, on his worst day.

Woodley over Usman, with a lot of feints and failed takedown attempts. 25 minutes for sure.

Lawler wrecks Askren. Hopefully.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I'm interested in this, but it just seems like any time Jones is on a card the (potential) aftermath is the focus.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*










I put too much TKO/KOs when I think about it, but those were my first thoughts so I'm gonna keep em like that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The time is nearly upon us! My body is ready!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Diego in a one sided beat down!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

So happy for Sanchez man.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Losing that bad to the ghost of Diego Sanchez..........


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Walker time!

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Scotty 2 Hotty gonna need to teach Johnny Walker (who has looked like a very dangerous striker in his fights) proper worm technique. That was far less aesthetic than the flying knee. Dislocated shoulder from the celebration :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

IT'S TIMEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Fucking wild :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Cody...the fuck....?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Aren't they going to show a replay of the supposed headbutt? They usually do that whenever someone complains about a foul.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

This fucking PPV, man. Ridiculous. Pedro vs. Cody was fucking balls to the walls awesome.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jesus Christ Cody :deanfpalm






SO quick, so technical. Negative IQ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Cody is such an idiot man lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I fucking love when a stacked card delivers and youve just begun the main card. LOOOOVE IT


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

:lmao No Love and his non existent fight IQ


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The guy's too hot-headed. Still love him though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Why do people get into those 50/50 dog fights?! Schaub said it best, if you have a 90% chance in the stand up, when you get into a dog fight it's 50/50.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Actually excited to see Zhang


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Dang it Zhang, where's the Iron Leg Kicks and Blade Fist Strike??? gimme some wire-fu moments damnit!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Nobody should sleep on Lawler here. Askren coming out to Parliament Funcadelic :maury


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

We Want the Funk


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Yeah I'm nervous for funky.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Askren bringing out the boogie. I feel anxious for this fight though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

How the fuck is Askren standing? What a bullshit ending


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

HOLY GOD DAMNED FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

And a fucking Angle Slam!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

It's Lawler's fault for not finishing the guy.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

god damnit Dean


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

He gave a damn thumbs up and moved when touched. That might be the worst stoppage in UFC history


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Robbie Lawler got robbed. That was real fucked up.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I want a goddamn rematch at tomorrow's Fastlane!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Can they like restart the fight or some shit like that lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Robbie lost plain and simple. And Ben would have just popped his head like a watermelon.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

That was a good call actually. good 50/50 booking. Askren stays undefeated and lawler didn't really "lose" so his stock stays the same.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

That sucks for Lawler but as a bigger Askren fan I hope there's no rematch lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I will say that even though the end was bullshit, Askren's recovery/survival of Robbie Lawler's slam and GNP was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Tyron looked tired


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

It's like 2 rams hitting each other over and over!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Woodley has been over powered all night, this is amazing off the charts pressure from Usman.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

T-wood should've gone for scraps at 1st round


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Kamaru Usman is a fucking beast. That looked like it was 5 minutes long to me.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jesus, Tyron got WORKED


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Honestly fuck Woodley.

This mother fucker should be released or kept on Fight Night.

Worst champion ever who has zero heart, this pussy was 4 rounds down and never even tried to unload/go for broke to save his title.

Pathetic.

His coaches kept telling him he needed to go for the finish and he did absolutely nothing. Glad the fans shit on him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I'm super salty right now


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

That dominating style was made all the more impressive when Woodley's TD defense has been historically great (I believe he has the highest TD defense percentage). Absolutely grinded into dust tonight though.

My picks have been fairly bad tonight (7/12 if Jones holds up), but this card has been very interesting to watch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Usman was amazing, but Woodley. I mean wtf was up with this dude? He was too scared to do anything, it's been like this every world title defense.

He's been looking to retain and fight on the backfoot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Does anyone else smell bait?


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Is it me or one of the judge didn't even put one 10-8 round in there ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Does anyone else smell bait?


 You mean me?

I've been hating on Woodleys boring defences for a while, he shouldnt be on PPV.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Rumble Johnson looks like an absolute tank. It is a marvel he once made welterweight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Stalingrad9 said:


> Is it me or one of the judge didn't even put one 10-8 round in there ?


You're right. One judge went 50-45. I was honestly waiting for a 50-43 in there. :shrug


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> My picks have been fairly bad tonight (7/12 if Jones holds up), but this card has been very interesting to watch.


I'm on my way to 6/12 Jones holds up you're still okay haha


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Does anyone else smell bait?


hahha yepp 
















Incredible by Usman. WOw


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I love T-wood but Donnie's right, he should've bang out right from the get-go instead of waiting for something that will never happened against a high level wrestler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



PrettyLush said:


> I love T-wood but Donnie's right, he should've bang out right from the get-go instead of waiting for something that will never happened against a high level wrestler.


 It was bit of a rant, he got away with fighting on the backfoot in other fights but it's so frustrating to see him to afraid to let go when he's 4 rounds down and needs a finish.

I mean dude? You have amazing knock out power and you need the finish to save your reign. Instead he gets pushed back to the corner, puts Usman in headlock and sits out 5 mins and LOSES his title. Pathetic.

The commentators and coaches were frustrated by him like I was. He put up no fight and let Usman take the title from him without even fighting for it because he was too afraid.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> You're right. One judge went 50-45. I was honestly waiting for a 50-43 in there. :shrug


Should we really bother with UFC judges lol ?
I heard 50-44, 50-44 and I was like okay there's gonna be the 50-43 I'm waiting for and boom 50-45. 

But fuck what a great fight by Kamaru. Like he exactly did what he said he'd do. He took Woodley into deep water and didn't let him leave. You could feel the heart and the will of the guy I fucking loved it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Also that Askern/Lawler fight was awesome :mark:

Great heart from Askern to come back after that nasty drop early in the fight, I thought for sure he was done.

That would have been an awful look for him to lose his UFC debut in less than a minute.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Return of the mackkkkkkkkk


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Anyway, I'm betting big on The Lionheart. I cannot let that odds pass up lol. 

Please MMA gods let the fucking baldie win so I can fuck some bitches with the hot money


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PrettyLush said:


> Please MMA gods let the fucking baldie win so I can fuck some bitches with the hot money


Well Jones is bald too...


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Well Jones is bald too...


lol good point. If Smith wins then its a red panty night for me, if bones retains then its no biggie.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Usman 235 and Israel 236






Nigeria Takeover


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Hahahahha Herb getting booo'd.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

So who gets Usman? Colby or Funky?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

One round in but the massive gap in their skill levels is apparent.

Smith looks overwhelmed and realizes it, he has no chance barring a fluke KO.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Smith still moving forward :bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jones is way too good for Smith.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jones fight IQ is off the fucking charts man


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The mains have been pretty disappointing, neither have been competitive.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Kick to the head of a downed opponent?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Well that's it, no red panty night for me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jones just fucks up in the dumbest ways. That could have been Hammil all over again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Cool of Smith to carry on, could have easily taken the DQ win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Jones, why not kill him like you did to Gus and DC?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Surprised Jon didn't finish


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The amount of money Smith just lost in his name value just by having "LHW champ/former UFC champ" forever attached to his name albeit in DQ circumstance. Admirable pride and shows the warrior mentality you need in the cage but worked himself into a shoot.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Well that was a fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

At the end of the day. He got it done.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

We need middleweights to move up in the LHW division. There's nobody for Jones left.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Two boringly one sided Title fights there.

Did not expect T-Wood to get dominated so easily.

Expected Smith to though, but thought there'd be a finish. Jones continues to fuck up, how can one person fuck up so much and get away with it over and over and over again? I'm done with Jones at this point, I was a fan of his for so long but I'm sick of that smug look on his face as he continually gets away with using PEDs.

Lawler was a bit hard done by, and holy crap he lit Askren up badly. Askren is still just a one dimensional wrestler, Khebab 2.0 or 1.0 depending on how you look at it.

Johnnie Walker just might be a legit top tier LHW, and at the best time because LHW is as dead as it has ever been. All this talk about getting rid of 125, and the 205 division is in a worse state. Walkers big weapon is that he's just so wild that he catches people early.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Card was pretty fun. Cody showed he had bad fight IQ. Lawler with one of the best slams ever. Salty Woodley lost, but damn domination is domination Usman did what he wanted. Then Jones being Jones.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

https://twitter.com/aaronbronsteter/status/1102105920119566336?s=21

Askren should've waited till he had his next opponent locked down before poking a man as petty as Dana lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*










The more angles they get on this, the worse it looks than the already all-time bad initial reaction in real time. You can *clearly *see here a Lawler shake from Herb checking the hand and a quick thumbs up. How Herb could not see this I am unsure. In fairness, we don't know how the rest of the round unfolds. Askren didn't even think he had it. 

We do know athletic commissions almost never overturn a clean controversial loss, of which Lawler is not the first victim, but Lawler certainly is owed a rematch at the very least. 

Not Askren's fault at all and he deserves a ton of credit for even being able to rebound to a dominant position when 9/10 fighters would be out old from that first minute, but just a sucky situation.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I know Herb had a bad night, but can we all agree that being a MMA ref is FUCKING hard, having to make these calls within seconds.


The way his hands just went limp, I can sort of understand


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stalingrad9 said:


> We need middleweights to move up in the LHW division. There's nobody for Jones left.


Light Heavy in general is just in shambles. Having a division full of well-aged or one-dimension fighters well below arguably the GOAT (if PEDs are not in your equation) is already a recipe for a disaster. 

The situation is exasperated by juxtaposition with other divisions. HW though long in the tooth but short on skill will always have promotion on it and the allure of UFC's literal biggest always being one swing away. MW (my favorite division) though clearly tiered between Knuckles/Romero vs. the field overall presents a great mix of skillsets and matchups of consistent, established names and truly rising fighters like Adesanya and Costa. Even the lower ranks of MW have fun fighters. Welterweight's top fighters are all nasty, current LW is arguably one of the deepest, best divisions UFC has ever had and featherweight is not that far behind, enjoying a surplus of skill and depth with plenty of rising talent. 

If Jones moves up (which as I've said in here before I don't feel he is obligated to do, though as a fan I'd like to see it of course), the relevant fate of the division might rest on the currently dislocated from a worm shoulders of Johnny Walker, who is a wildcard until he moves up in competition.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Usman vs Colby is highly intriguing to me....


Also pretty crazy they didn't give him a POTN bonus


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I definitely want to see Walker/Jones but other than that the well has run pretty dry as far as compelling match ups for Jones at LHW. Smith was levels below, he had nothing to offer offensively but was durable enough to survive, which didnt make for an especially exciting fight.

Did not expect that performance from Usman at all, complete domination. 

Sucks that Askren/Lawler ended like that. To be fair to Herb Dean I did think Lawler was out in that moment too. Lol @ Askren getting Burning Hammered though. His hype almost ended very, very fast there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Don't forget Dominick Reyes as well.


Might as well truly run the LHW drain dry before moving up

Other matchups

Jones vs Romero 
Jones vs Rockhold ( I can actually see this one)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Crazy that the only matchups LHW has to offer now are MW's like Rockhold and Romero moving up. As great as Jones is theres also a clear lack of legit World Class fighters at 205 and above. MMA still struggles to attract high level large athletes.



WrestlingOracle said:


> The more angles they get on this, the worse it looks than the already all-time bad initial reaction in real time. You can *clearly *see here a Lawler shake from Herb checking the hand and a quick thumbs up. How Herb could not see this I am unsure. In fairness, we don't know how the rest of the round unfolds. Askren didn't even think he had it.
> 
> We do know athletic commissions almost never overturn a clean controversial loss, of which Lawler is not the first victim, but Lawler certainly is owed a rematch at the very least.
> 
> Not Askren's fault at all and he deserves a ton of credit for even being able to rebound to a dominant position when 9/10 fighters would be out old from that first minute, but just a sucky situation.


Its honestly pretty pathetic that the combat sport Commissions refuse to ever overturn things like this. Doesn't matter how badly a referee or judges screw up they never do anything about it. Ever other sport admonishes the officials when they screw up. Rugby often see's Red Cards overturned after the game, or Yellows stricken from a players record if its deemed the offence didn't actually warrant a card.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Both 'Main Events' were boring apart from Jones doing dumb shit as usual. Smith should've just took a DQ win.

I'll usually give refs a pass when things get hectic, but Lawler was reamed. 
Decisions like that (where Herb even knew he'd fucked up straight away) should always be subject to investigation or instant replay.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I thought before the card that the title fights would be a shitshow. 

Woodley showed no urgency at any point. Didn't even go down swinging. Poor way to lose. Rogan should be slapped for even mentioning him with GSP. The fight was always going to be an awful watch - Usman vs Colby will at least be interesting as everyone wants Colby to die. 

Jones vs Smith was genuinely a disgrace. I don't care what his ranking is Smith had no business being in the same cage with Jones, beating the corpses of previous champs really shouldn't be enough. Anything but DC, Walker or another heavyweight is just a waste of time right now for Jones unless Yoel or Rockhold show something at LHW. I have no interest whatsoever in seeing him toy with Santos. 

Askren entering a world of shit was fun to watch. I can see why the fight was stopped but it was still dodgy. I can him see him getting brutalised eventually in the UFC, just way too one dimensional. 

The other fights delivered. Zabit is legit but I don't see him having anything for Max. Looked to really slow down in the third and seemed exhausted post fight. That's a recipe for a massacre where Max is involved. Walker continues to by hype - May get fast-tracked to Jones given the trash at LHW. The highlight was Cody going full Cody. That KO will be named after him at this rate.


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*






Colby and Usman w/Ali going at it.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Why on earth does Cody basically blindly and wildly swing once he gets a sniff? Get some discipline dude. Can't believe I was watching the same fighter who schooled whatshisname to win the title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Bain said:


> Colby and Usman w/Ali going at it.


Ali fucking annoys me, so obvious this guy lives vicariously through his fighters, I mean sure he trains and could beat up most people on the street but these are professional fighters at the highest level. Just get the fuck out of here. 











No way Colby doesn't get the shot now with all this content and material they can use


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*










Yeah Herb fucked up big time imo. Robbie is clearly all there.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I wanna see Cody vs. Barao. Winner gets to break the TJ curse.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I wanna see Cody vs Jn Lineker because it would be utter insanity for 2 minutes and end with the exact same knockout again


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Not a fan of Colby, but anybody who shits on Ali is okay in my books.

I have never watched an Invicta show in my life, but they are doing a one night 8 woman tournament in May. All in on this because one night tournaments make the world a better place.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Robbie was not out.... And Herb still made the right call. Both of these can be true.

The way I see it, look at the way Robbie gets up immediately after the call. Hell he doesn't even really "get up" he's just - up. But that's AFTER the call and after Askren is already walking away. But as far as Herb can tell before making that call, Robbie's arm yes it looked limped. It just did. The thumbs up doesn't even seem that intentional or visible.

The fairest thing to do would be to reverse the decision. But I'm not giving the ref hell over it, his decision seems justified to me. 

On another note - I really like Ben Askren. His persona and presentation that is. If he can be a winner, he can be a star because his vibe and his interviews and charisma have this interesting offbeat flavor that I think people will gravitate towards. Some out of hate and some out of love. UFC definitely could use more personalities and not more tryhard wannabe Conors


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Black Beast is back this week baby


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

https://www.instagram.com/p/Buo2ATehGI7//embed" frameborder="0">

Demi got some punching power. Possible MMA debut in the future?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Demi Lovato?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104110875634552832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104109915231215625


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

WAR ALDO, SILVA, ANDRADE!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Slickback said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104110875634552832
> So excited for this fight. Volkanovski was a beast in his last outing against Mendes, but Jose Aldo is still Jose Aldo. Going to be an amazing fight, no matter who wins.
> 
> I'm a big Aldo fan, but have to support Volko in this one. Not only is he one of my countrymen, but he's from the same area as me. One of my best mates went to school with him- apparently he used to always get in scraps as a kid.
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Dare I say Volko has a better chance of beating Holloway than Aldo imo, nothing against him , just from a purely stylistic point of view.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

love that aldo/volkanovski fight. People wrote off Aldo to quickly after his losses to Holloway. 

Nothing card tomorrow night but I got nothing else to do, so I will probably watch at least some of it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

UFC targeting Valentina Shevchenko title defense against Jessica Eye in June. 


In other words... who cares


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> UFC targeting Valentina Shevchenko title defense against Jessica Eye in June.
> 
> In other words... who cares


It could have been Eubanks...:shrug

The only competition Shev has is at 135, but she "lost" to the champion so she can't fight her a 3rd time. Realistically, WMMA is in worse shape now than it was after Ronda left. The talent is just spread too thin. 4 women's weight classes that are in limbo right now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Not a robbery, but tough returning decision decision against Rothwell. Thought he clearly won 1 3 and seems the crowd did too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> It could have been Eubanks...:shrug
> 
> The only competition Shev has is at 135, but she "lost" to the champion so she can't fight her a 3rd time. Realistically, WMMA is in worse shape now than it was after Ronda left. The talent is just spread too thin. 4 women's weight classes that are in limbo right now.


Yeah, adding more weight classes hasn't strengthened WMMA, its pretty much made it weaker by spreading everyone out. Hell, to a degree Bullet as 125 Champ almost feels like a consolation prize for her not being able to beat Nunes. And Nunes herself has no challengers, how long ago was the Cyborg fight and there hasn't been any rumblings about her next fight at either weight class.

Though within saying that most weight classes in MMA have dropped right off. HW is dead and just waiting to see what Brock does. LHW is as shallow as any division has ever been. MW has a few contenders. WW is decent. LW is pretty stacked with genuine top tier talent, but after that its pretty dead as well. BW, FLW, FW are all pretty shallow at the moment.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

damn fine entertaining first round between Lewis and Dos Santos.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

How is it possible that JDS still has zero striking defence? He's just a one dimensional striker who can't do anything defensively except run away.

Eye pokes need to be an instant point deduction. Junior shoved his open hand/fingers in Black Beasts face twice in 1 second. Fighters need that bad habit punished out of them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah, adding more weight classes hasn't strengthened WMMA, its pretty much made it weaker by spreading everyone out. Hell, to a degree Bullet as 125 Champ almost feels like a consolation prize for her not being able to beat Nunes. And Nunes herself has no challengers, how long ago was the Cyborg fight and there hasn't been any rumblings about her next fight at either weight class.


It's odd because it was 100% the right thing to do. Rose, JJ and Andrade are waaay too small to fight at 135. How Andrade did it, I'll never understand. Shev is a natural 125-er but the problem is that she's far and away the best in the world at 125. As far as people think WMMA has come since Ronda's day, it's still a top heavy *sideshow's not the right word* spectacle(?). 145 doesn't even exist and outside of maybe Cyborg vs Holly, never was a real competition. 135 is Nunes, Holly-ish....aaaaannnd I got nothing. 125 is Shev till she ages out.

115 is the most competitive and that's only because JJ lost to Rose. And Rose isn't the best 115-er out there, hell she's afraid to leave the house. I know MMA math makes no sense but the other side is, "styles make fights." And right now, Karolina, Claudia, Andrade, Zhang and Suarez have all shown they can take each other out or are forces to be reckoned with at this stage. I wouldn't say 115 is "deep," but it's the most interesting, healthy, young and open right now. But 1 division OUT OF 4 won't cut it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

just get rid of the women's 145 and go with the other 3. Yeah it's a little thin right now and like all weight classes, it will be cyclical on what's shallow and what's deep, but 3 would be fine.

I had a hearty lol when they named dropped Brock Lesnar after the main event tonight. Give it up guys. he's not coming back.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Eye pokes need to be an instant point deduction. Junior shoved his open hand/fingers in Black Beasts face twice in 1 second. Fighters need that bad habit punished out of them.



In my opinion, UFC (which is supposedly developing a new glove type) would be best served to use the Pride gloves as a base to modify. Shouldn't use the pure Pride glove type, since they put grapplers at less of an advantage (not that the likes of Sakaruba, Big Nog, Fedor etc. didn't manage, but still), but the curvature would sure slow these rampant eye pokes that aren't going anywhere as long as the open palm style remains quite popular. 

Commentary pushed hard for JDS/Cormier after the fight. I know that fantasy won't be reality, but I think DC would obliterate JDS with his short-range attack. JDS can still use those boxer reflexes to stick and move, but DC is at least as quick in his own way, quite sharp and almost always finds his way in quick and that's ballgame. I don't see JDS having anything for DC at all.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

have you ever actually worn a Pride glove? They are garbage. 

Edit - let me clarify and say that the gloves they had then used in today's setting would be garbage. Maybe they could take the base of those gloves and using the last 12 years of knowledge tweak them so they would be better. But those gloves as is today would be trash.

Just legalize eye pokes. Problem solved. haha.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



RKing85 said:


> Just legalize eye pokes. Problem solved. haha.


Jon Jones just came a little


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Niko has had 8 fights now in the UFC and none of them have gone past the second round. Low-key one of the most exciting fighters in the entire organization.



comment taken from reddit but just speaking facts


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

That main event was the pinnacle of technique and athleticism.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> In my opinion, UFC (which is supposedly developing a new glove type) would be best served to use the Pride gloves as a base to modify. Shouldn't use the pure Pride glove type, since they put grapplers at less of an advantage (not that the likes of Sakaruba, Big Nog, Fedor etc. didn't manage, but still), but the curvature would sure slow these rampant eye pokes that aren't going anywhere as long as the open palm style remains quite popular.
> 
> Commentary pushed hard for JDS/Cormier after the fight. I know that fantasy won't be reality, but I think DC would obliterate JDS with his short-range attack. JDS can still use those boxer reflexes to stick and move, but DC is at least as quick in his own way, quite sharp and almost always finds his way in quick and that's ballgame. I don't see JDS having anything for DC at all.


The way I see it supposedly highly trained professional fighters should know better than to separate by pushing themselves off of their opponents face. That's a really, really dumb and inexcusable habit that most fighters have. It needs to be punished and coached out of these guys.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Zaleski was awesome tonight. That Dirty Bird / Price was fucking great too.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

other than Price/Means and Lewis's hail mary haymaker that was a pretty dull watch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Jon Jones just came a little


Prime Chuck Liddell verses Prime Jon Jones, with eye pokes legal!?!?!?!? Who wouldn't watch that??? Two best eye pokers of all time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



RKing85 said:


> Prime Chuck Liddell verses Prime Jon Jones, with eye pokes legal!?!?!?!? Who wouldn't watch that??? Two best eye pokers of all time.


Chuck wishes he had 85 inches of pitchfork reach!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Non prime Chuck would probably get KO'd by an eye poke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

UFC London this week!


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Slickback said:


> UFC London this week!


I will be in attendance :grin2:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*




:lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Conor arrested again.....this is my surprised face.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Hope Till makes weight


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Terrible performance by Derrick Lewis. Picked apart by a fairly impressive JDS for being a do-nothing slug.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105846017457614849

Smith keeping busy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Apparently Tony Ferguson is having family issues right now and is unable to fight.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Where's his kid at?
















For those who don't get the reference


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*






How had I never seen this before?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Apparently Tony Ferguson is having family issues right now and is unable to fight.


Lol was Dana your source for that?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

From MMAJunkie.com


> The wife of former UFC interim lightweight champion Tony Ferguson on Wednesday filed a restraining order against her husband, alleging domestic violence.
> 
> According to online records, Cristina Ferguson filed the restraining order in Orange County (Calif.) Superior Court. An ex-parte hearing took place the same day. The court’s domestic violence prevention services project has scheduled an investigation for March 22; a domestic violence hearing is scheduled for April 5.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the guys coked out of his mind.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Lol was Dana your source for that?


No...but MMA Junkie had it covered lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> No...but MMA Junkie had it covered lol.


Yea..



It doesn't seem like drug more like mental health issue. 

That is just really sad to read, really hope he get's the help he needs man.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

sherdog dropped the hint on twitter days ago that something was wrong with Ferguson.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Tony always has been really weird, and just says some really dumb and strange things. If he's cooked in the head that explains it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

He's done.

Sounds like psychotic episodes. He should probably avoid getting hit in the head. Horrible for him and his family.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

It's all very confusing atm. 


We'll have to see how this develops


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Irish Jet said:


> He's done.
> 
> Sounds like psychotic episodes. He should probably avoid getting hit in the head. Horrible for him and his family.


Yeah, its not looking good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

And I thought if any MMA fighter was an unhinged serial killer, it would have been Rory MacDonald.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Reading more detailed reports about Tonys behaviour you have to say that the guys career is over. He's gone mentally, just snapped completely and the last thing he should ever be doing even if they dope him up and he becomes normal again is get punched in the head for a living.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

hopefully he can get the help he needs before he or anyone else gets hurt.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Okay(ish) card today. Not exactly the most star studded but not bad. Presumably Till/Edwards gets made soon if Edwards beats Gunnar.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I have seen signs of Bipolar from Tony for a while, Im just speculating here but as a bipolar sufferer myself there are a few signs there. Hopefully the UFC give him and his family all the help he needs because the last thing he needs is to be abandoned at a time like this.

Meatball Molly McCann with a big win doing us scousers proud, She is not the best fighter but she has true warrior spirit, Cannot wait for the main card to start there's some huge fights tonight hopefully Till and Edwards can get the W and set up a fight later this year.


----------



## TottiFan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Utter bullshit. This is the classic case of “give the fresher guy the win”. Volkan easily won that fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Another disgusting decision in the Edwards fight, thankfully he won.



Fantastic win by Edwards, I picked him but he shows a very well rounded game.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Well that is one hell of a knockout, jesus fucking christ.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Just wow. I was totally counting Masvidal out. I knew he was tough but I thought Till's size and power would be too much for him. This is a more winnable fight for Askren too if they go that route.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

*MASVIDAL*


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The UFC have fucked Till over big time, i said after the cowboy fight that they would try to rush him to the top when it was way too early for him which seems to be a common theme as of late. That was fucking brutal though Masvidal is a real G.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Unorthodox said:


> The UFC have fucked Till over big time, i said after the cowboy fight that they would try to rush him to the top when it was way too early for him which seems to be a common theme as of late. That was fucking brutal though Masvidal is a real G.


Well he beat Wonderboy who was number 1 at the time, albeit very controversial decision but still won. 




But yes for now (after a VERY long time off) Till should either permenantly go MW, because that weight cut most likely affects his chin or the UFC rebuilds him again adn give him some unranked guys


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Till looked pretty good, until he didnt, lol.


That was a fucking horrific knockout. Thankful they had the sense to not attempt to interview Till afterwards.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Askren vs Masvidal ain't happening after the backstage brawl with Leon Edwards, that's the fight to make now.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Well, that was somewhat surprising. 
Commentary mentioning Masvidal's lack of KO wins put the nail in that coffin.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Dana White sure keeps being "surprised" by these outside of the octagon brawls and craziness happening in UFC

Dude knows exactly what he's doing, they generate more interest for the UFC than anything that happens inside the octagon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Masvidal is just a thug in my mind.

Not even just because of the scuffle backstage but him proudly stating that after Till dropped him he just wanted to kill him. You're supposedly a highly trained, high level martial artist. If getting dropped sends you into a fit of rage you're just a thug.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

He's not going to want to give him a hug.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Masvidal is just a thug in my mind.
> 
> Not even just because of the scuffle backstage but him proudly stating that after Till dropped him he just wanted to kill him. You're supposedly a highly trained, high level martial artist. If getting dropped sends you into a fit of rage you're just a thug.


Wasn't he a street fighter in the mid-2000s? That type of thinking is probably what brought him to the dance in the first place. Some guys _need_ to hate their opponent, like Cody for example. It can benefit or hinder depending on the situation I guess.

Fun fight anyway. Till looking more and more like a hype train, I'd give him Robbie next, would be fun.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I'm not a Till fan but sort of feels like ultimately he was another rush job by the UFC. He looked really good against Cowboy, but he dwarfed Cowboy, then he won a staring contest against Wonderboy. Fair enough there, you cant take a backward step after beating the #2 guy in the division at the time. But it just feels like they rushed him to big fights too quickly.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Till got bopped damn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

felt bad for Till and I aint even a fan of him. Fan of Gamebred tho.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I think the next 2/3 fights for Till need to be against lower ranked opponents, I still think there's a brilliant fighter in him but he may have been thrown into the big fights too soon. Hell, even some unranked fighters like Perry would be good for him. Could apply the same plan if he moves up to MW too.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Whoo Till got knocked the fuck out in to next week. Home field advantage: N/A.

I don't know about this rushed in to anything stuff - he didn't look mismatched at all until the knockout.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Masvidal is just a thug in my mind.
> 
> Not even just because of the scuffle backstage but him proudly stating that after Till dropped him he just wanted to kill him. You're supposedly a highly trained, high level martial artist. If getting dropped sends you into a fit of rage you're just a thug.


Meh I didn't see what was said leading up to the fight but he had really good things to say about Till after the fight being 10 years younger and that he's got a great future in the sport. I think that was just him saying he was pissed he got dropped I didn't take it as him literally wanting to kill him I think it was a bit out of context.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Masvidal is just a thug in my mind.
> 
> Not even just because of the scuffle backstage but him proudly stating that after Till dropped him he just wanted to kill him. You're supposedly a highly trained, high level martial artist. If getting dropped sends you into a fit of rage you're just a thug.


What the actual fuck??????????


:lmao


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The backstage thing was pretty stupid on both guys parts imo. 

Then again, people eat this shit up, so in the end it might work out well for both guys (Leon especially) as it adds some spice to a fight that probably wouldnt have happened and nobody really would have cared about otherwise.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

never forget, the UFC is in the money making business first and foremost. Dana loves "real" drama like that. It makes their job easy and makes them money.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Slickback said:


> What the actual fuck??????????
> 
> 
> :lmao


You dont think his reaction to getting punched in the face is a bit ridiculous for a supposedly highly trained professional fighter? A pro fighter gets punched in the face and dropped and his mental reaction is basically "fuck you cunt I'ma kill you".


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*











Missd laast weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Dillashaw popped for the Cejudo fight. He says he voluntarily relinquished his title, but I don't believe that. Of all the fights for him to fail for lol 

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2019/3/...-relinquishes-ufc-bantamweight-title-mma-news


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Didn't Cody tell us YEARS ago that TJ brought ROIDS to Alpha Male? Holy shit he wasn't lying. TJ is no longer eligible for 135 GOAT status, Cruz wins the vote now. Never liked TJ and now he's been officially exposed, this is great news!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Didn't Cody tell us YEARS ago that TJ brought ROIDS to Alpha Male? Holy shit he wasn't lying. TJ is no longer eligible for 135 GOAT status, Cruz wins the vote now. Never liked TJ and now he's been officially exposed, this is great news!


Yeah thhat Cody stuff is even funnier now. Cejudo vs Moraes for the belt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah thhat Cody stuff is even funnier now. Cejudo vs Moraes for the belt


Why does Cejudo jump the line? What about the guy who just KO'ed Cody?

And does this soften the 2 losses Cody has to TJ?


----------



## piledriversforall (Mar 20, 2019)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

To quote someone: "I'm not surprised motherfuckers."


----------



## piledriversforall (Mar 20, 2019)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Also! UFC Rochester main event has been announced

Kevin Lee vs Rafael Dos Anjos

https://mmajunkie.com/2019/03/ufc-rochester-rafael-dos-anjos-vs-kevin-lee-main-event-booked


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Why does Cejudo jump the line? What about the guy who just KO'ed Cody?
> 
> And does this soften the 2 losses Cody has to TJ?


He said TJ taught everyone at Team Alpha Male how to use steroids, so he also implicated himself and his team lol.


What a genius


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

TJ basically does everything he can to make sure he's hated.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

The only time I felt bad for him was on TUF and that was because Cody, Justin and pretty much the rest of TAM were going out of their way to intimidate TJ and Ludwig. I don't doubt that Cody would've fought him one on one outside of the cage but when you confront someone with your boys behind you like that obviously it's going to feel like you're being ganged up on, especially since TJ and Ludwig made it clear they wanted no part of any physical confrontation. You have to be quite a douche to turn TJ into a sympathetic figure.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

TJ went from almost having 2 world titles to now having none


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> TJ went from almost having 2 world titles to now having none


Almost? Almost? TJ got killed in 30 seconds. :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

TJ getting exposed for being a ratfuck makes me happy 

Makes you wonder how AMAZING the drugs Yoel is on. Dude still hasn't popped despite being a Frankenstein monster created in a Cuban lab.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

Miesha Tate might not want to check her mentions tomorrow...…..


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

So who is Team "Fuck Dillashaw" but at the same time Team "JON JONES GOAT" on here??? Must be at least 5


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*

I'm team fuck both of them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Miesha Tate might not want to check her mentions tomorrow...…..


Why?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Stormbringer said:


> Why?


Noodz b leekin


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

pumped for the main event tonight. should be fun.

playing a parlay on thompson/barber for tonight.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Where's the Hype?!*



Slickback said:


> So who is Team "Fuck Dillashaw" but at the same time Team "JON JONES GOAT" on here??? Must be at least 5


I'm Team fuck none of them


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Maycee Barber showing good progression


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Wonderboy better show out. This is a glorified showcase match


Slickback said:


> Maycee Barber showing good progression


Definitely on my list of favorite female fighters.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

SHOOOOOOOWTIIIIIIIMMMEEEEE!

Is...is Wonderboy dead?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Yoooo that was nuts, it's been a bad month for WWs fighting career LWs lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> SHOOOOOOOWTIIIIIIIMMMEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> Is...is Wonderboy dead?


If I'm him my manager fired for letting me take that fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

This sport is just absurd :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*










My boy lives!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

God if this trend continues, what's in store for us at 236??????????????


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

SUPERMAN PUNCH!! :cole


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Happy for Blaydes, the guy had a really tough break last year. Back to back wins over Reem, Hunt and Oleynik, but Lewis gets the title shot instead and the same month Blaydes has to rematch a two fight losing streak Ngannou, and gets derailed in the process.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

170 and 155 are neck and neck as best divisions in MMA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Slickback said:


> 170 and 155 are neck and neck as best divisions in MMA


Which is why everyone has been trying to get Dana to see the light on balancing the scales with 175, 165 and 155. That way that size wall isn't so damaging to guys like RDA at 170 or weight cutting for guys like Lee or RDA.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Wonderboy needs to be more aggressive.

Happy that Blades shutup Mr Pretty fat guy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

anybody going to stay up overnight this weekend and watch the One card?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*






























































lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Hes a mess. A very very rich mess, but a mess.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> anybody going to stay up overnight this weekend and watch the One card?


I have a 3 day work weekend so I'm out. But be honest. People refused to watch DJ in UFC on Fox at decent hours. No way are they gonna do it now that he's in ONE.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Looks like ole connie retired from mma to take over the sexual assault game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

the One card starts at 3:30 my time (main card). Too late to stay up for the whole show, to early for me to actually wake up on an alarm. haha.

MMA retirements are like pro wrestling retirements. I don't believe it is legit until the person passes away.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Jones teasing a Stripe fight...damn. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Easily Jones toughest fight on paper, behind DC I gues


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

and it's Thiago Santos instead.

Stipe to close out the year would be nice. Although at this point, I will take Stipe fighting anybody again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

That would be a great fight. It's about time Jones tests himself at heavyweight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

A few more days until Justin/Edson 


:done


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

https://www.mmafighting.com/2019/3/29/18286912/jorge-masvidal-vs-ben-askren-targeted-for-ufc-239 :mark:

Don't really see Ben losing this unless he gets caught with something good when going in for the takedown.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

UFC 239 so far 

Jones vs Santos

Nunes vs Holm

JDS vs Ngannou

Masvidal vs Askren

Rockhold vs Blachowicz


wow


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

:gasm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I swear UFC judging is oftentimes just blindly slapping a 30-27 or 29-28 on whoever you point the pen points to when a judge looks away.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

WAR GAETHJE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

This is a nice scrap so far with Craig and Kennedy

.....aaaand now it's foul city and circling


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Finally a finish lol, only second of the night so far. 


CLOSER TO JUSTIN/EDSON!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Michelle Waterson looked really good tonight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

EMMETT WITH THE E-BOMB!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> EMMETT WITH THE E-BOMB!


That was a CLEAN bomb, but I'm not sure anyone snatches defeat from the jaws of defeat more efficiently than Michael Johnson. All the physical tools, putrid fight IQ


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

DOES GAETHJE KNOW THE MEANING OF THE WORD BORING?!

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Justin isa fucking nightmare for every single top fighter in the division


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> EMMETT WITH THE E-BOMB!


That was a CLEAN bomb, but I'm not sure anyone snatches defeat from the jaws of defeat more efficiently than Michael Johnson. All the physical tools, putrid fight IQ


----------



## piledriversforall (Mar 20, 2019)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I love Justin's fights so much, dude could have an entertaining fight with a wet paper bag.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I would LOVE to see Justin vs Khabib, best chance outside of Tony to beat him IMO


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

JG is insanely awesome. A fan’s fighter, for sure. 

I’m not sure where he should go next but I can’t wait for his next fight. Hope it’s soon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Wow Jack Hermansson


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Gaethje fights are always the most exciting. I was on the edge my seat whole fight.

plus he is the only one I would root against Khalabib.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Alvarez getting stopped in the first round lol. DJ didnt have an easy time either. It just goes to show that the UFC having kind of a monopoly on the sport allows them to influence perceptions on the quality of fighters.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

The best thing that could have happened to One is Eddie getting starched and DJ struggling. Shows that there isn't necessarily this huge gulf in class between them and the UFC. Same as Bendo and most of Bellators UFC signings struggling as well.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Gaethje. Fucking hell.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Alvarez getting stopped in the first round lol. DJ didnt have an easy time either. It just goes to show that the UFC having kind of a monopoly on the sport allows them to influence perceptions on the quality of fighters.


To be fair to Eddie that guy looked much bigger and is blatantly juiced to the gills. A lot of the one fighters on this card look juiced to me


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Last night I said to one of my buddies that I had a feeling one of Johnson or Alvarez was going to lose. 

As Eva said above, the results shows that One is a tougher challenger than some may think.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Rowdy Yates said:


> To be fair to Eddie that guy looked much bigger and is blatantly juiced to the gills. A lot of the one fighters on this card look juiced to me


Same with DJ's opponent. 



ONE is dodgy as fuck sometimes


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Some of the guys in ONE are on so much juice I bet they can pee into a syringe and reuse it.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Holy shit what a knockout for JG. For all Barboza's amazing striking, he might do well to learn some defense and keep his hands up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

1 second opening is all it takes especially for a super heavy hitter like Justin. You can have the best defense in the world, but one slip and tit's over.












THAT'S THE GAME WE WATCH/PLAY


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

So Conor's dumb ass said some shit about Khabib's wife being a towel. ALL the while being investigated for RAPE CHARGES!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113488568037593088



Well at leaast their twitter fight is more competitive than their real fight


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Slickback said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113488568037593088
> 
> 
> 
> Well at leaast their twitter fight is more competitive than their real fight


Surprised you managed to stay awake through it to know.. >


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Conor just implied that Khabib fucks goats... (tweet has now been deleted)









No fights this week


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Bellator running MSG on June 14

Chael Sonnen vs Lyoto Machida
Neiman Gracie vs the winner of Rory/Fitch in a WW Title fight.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

can't be arsed about the co-main but Dustin/Max will be lit. Rooting for Dustin.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

can't be arsed for Adesanya vs Gastelum> 


ok.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> can't be arsed for Adesanya vs Gastelum


But no one likes fake belts...lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Who gives a fuck about the belt???? The main event is also for interim belt??? lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*















Usually give my picks later in the week but nothing to do. 










FIGHT WEEK BABY


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Think Kelvin sleeps Israel and derails that hype train on Saturday. A train which I am definitely not on bored


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Think Kelvin sleeps Israel and derails that hype train on Saturday. A train which I am definitely not on bored


I see Izzy just picking at him for 25 minutes. Every now and then throwing something flashy to pop the crowd.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> I see Izzy just picking at him for 25 minutes. Every now and then throwing something flashy to pop the crowd.


I see Israel controlling the opening couple of rounds with distance but once kelvin realise how little power Israel posesses he will walk him down and cracked his jaw with a vicious left. Can only see this fight ending with Israel being brutally knocked out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

TJ was taking EPO and accepted his 2 year ban man that sucks. Fun fighter going to miss him.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

The UFC are gonna need to bribe USADA to leave Brock alone for the next few months.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> The UFC are gonna need to bribe USADA to leave Brock alone for the next few months.


That or get him a stunt double for his piss tests lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

First and foremost, FUCK TJ DILLASHAW! Never have I ever liked that guy. And now he's been exposed, not only as the piece of shit that Cody said he was, but the piece of shit that he was on TUF back in the day. A needle in his ass is the only reason he became elite. I wonder what damage control BS Rogan will spew to twist this?



RapShepard said:


> That or get him a stunt double for his piss tests lol


:maury


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> First and foremost, FUCK TJ DILLASHAW! Never have I ever liked that guy. And now he's been exposed as the piece of shit that Cody said he was, but the piece of shit that he was on TUF. A needle in his ass is the only reason he became elite. I wonder what damage control BS Rogan will spew to twist this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks even worse considering the big fuss he made about the fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

steroids are not the only reason why a fighter becomes great. You can't be a UFC champ without having skills, even if you never took steroids. If Jones had never taken a steroid in his life, he would still be the greatest in ring/cage fighter there has ever been.

As for TJ pissing hot, this is my surprised face......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/115699393242587136

Remember when Cody implied that TJ taught TAM how to dope??? 



In b4 the whole gym gets banned


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*I'm going to UFC 236 in Atlanta!*

Super stoked guys; Ill post pictures from the event on here for you guys to see if you would like! Curious if anyone has ever went and if you did did you get the opportunity to meet any fighters?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Look at this fucking drivel by TJ's diet and strength coach :lmao 

















ITs clear from this garbage and Duane's statements that they knew what TJ was doing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Its kind of epic how just a few months ago TJ was on his career best high having beat Cody for the second time...since then he's had his shit pushed in by a lower weight class Champion and has been done for EPO.

Why are people so quick to doubt every up and coming fighter as well. Like Izzy has done really well so far and got himself into the Title picture in 12 months yet a lot of people are so quick to write him off entirely. Its not like Kelvin is some monster dismantling the division either, he's the only person tha'ts lost to Weidman in several years and most of his recent wins are over guys with one foot out the door.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its kind of epic how just a few months ago TJ was on his career best high having beat Cody for the second time...since then he's had his shit pushed in by a lower weight class Champion and has been done for EPO.
> 
> Why are people so quick to doubt every up and coming fighter as well. Like Izzy has done really well so far and got himself into the Title picture in 12 months yet a lot of people are so quick to write him off entirely. Its not like Kelvin is some monster dismantling the division either, he's the only person tha'ts lost to Weidman in several years and most of his recent wins are over guys with one foot out the door.


Yeah I don't get it. I think the hype around Izzy is very warranted, he's clearly very talented, very active and undefeated. I don't know, it almost seems cool and edgy to downplay hypetrains.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

They do that so that one time out of five when a fighter's hype train is derailed. They can rub it in everyone's face and say "I TOLD YOU SO, I CALLED IT"


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Holloway vs Poirier 2 has a very real chance of being one of the greatest fights in UFC history. It seems like most of people I've talked to are in the same boat on this one. Too tough to call but if forced to pick, give the edge to Max. I'm the same. I'll be fucking devastated if this one falls through.

Great co-main too. Maybe I'm missing something when I watch Stylebender, but I see nothing to suggest that he can stop someone as good as Kelvin from closing the distance and putting him on his ass with a single leg or an overhand. No-one rises to the occasion like Gastelum. I'm much more confident in picking him for this fight than making a pick in the main.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*
















Personally I think Izzy is going to light Kelvin up, will be a good fight though. Let's see!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Slickback said:


> They do that so that one time out of five when a fighter's hype train is derailed. They can rub it in everyone's face and say "I TOLD YOU SO, I CALLED IT"


I do it because I do not see anything overly special about the guy. His greatest achievement in MMA so far is stopping Derek Brunson ffs. He comes across as a arrogant cocky prick also. Cant wait until he gets smashed tbh


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

If Stylebender gets through Kelvin, I'll give him all the credit I've been withholding since everyone jumped on his dick after the Tavares fight. I really don't see it happening though. Stylebender could well be a future champion, but I think a guy as smart and seasoned as Gastelum will stop the hype train for now. Kelvin's boxing might be the sharpest in the division. If all goes to shit standing up, he always has the wrestling to fall back on. Israel's largely untested there against decent wrestlers.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Question born of my ignorance, but what's the word on the weight increase being any sort of minus for Max this weekend? He normally looks tiny to me at his normal weight I'm sure he'll make it but wondering how it may potentially affect his game.

I remember being impressed with Poirer's last match, but TBH I'm a huge mark for Max especially since his complete domination of Ortega. Outstanding.

I'm putting the money on Max, unless the weight gain hurts him I don't think he can be beat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



yeahbaby! said:


> Question born of my ignorance, but what's the word on the weight increase being any sort of minus for Max this weekend? He normally looks tiny to me at his normal weight I'm sure he'll make it but wondering how it may potentially affect his game.
> 
> I remember being impressed with Poirer's last match, but TBH I'm a huge mark for Max especially since his complete domination of Ortega. Outstanding.
> 
> I'm putting the money on Max, unless the weight gain hurts him I don't think he can be beat.


Max is a HUGE 145 fighter. His lanky frame kinda negates that when it comes to appearance, he's almost 6 feet tall.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Slickback said:


> Max is a HUGE 145 fighter. His lanky frame kinda negates that when it comes to appearance, he's almost 6 feet tall.


Yeah cool, well I'm hoping he doesn't lose anything and takes Poirer, as much as I like him too, straight to school baby.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Getting really excited now as fight day draws closer. The landscape of two divisions will look very different by the end of the week


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

So which Cody fight did they find EPO in TJ's piss? Was it the first or the second? Because 135 is really fucked if it was the original fight. I hope they do the right thing and overturn those fights.

And I'm super glad Cody put his accusations in writing over a year ago too.

Edit...

Cody's wiki has been edited to his TJ fights being overturned but TJ's page is still showing wins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

It was the first fight


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I will be there for this one guys, totally stoked! Hopefully I will get to toke up with JBJ.


----------



## TottiFan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Really stoked for these Co Mains, and I’m pulling hard for a Max win


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Barring a Whittaker fiasco, we are go baby!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I tried to tell people Brock/DC wasn't going to happen. Some people refused to listen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

FIGHT DAYYY


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Expecting an all timer with Poirier by 4th round sub.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I wish there was a machine in the gym that worked Fight IQ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Adesanya should've finished in round 2, hope that doesn't come back to bite him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

So much for Adesanya being a hype job


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Gastelum has gotten some undeserved decision wins in the past, this better not be another one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So much for Adesanya being a hype job


Yates is gonna have to eat a whole lot of Crow.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Holy shit and we still got Dustin vs Max. I'm spent. That was one of greatest fights I've ever seen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

So are all Izzy's detractors going to acknowledge the guy is decent now?

His TDD is unreal, especially considering he's done all his training in NZ which isn't exactly renowned for producing elite grapplers.

At times he made Kelvin look really bad with how easily he evaded his punches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Holy fucking shit what a FIGHT from both men!!!!

That last round was something else from Izzy, talk about a championship round.

Awesome, now NZ has a proper world champion.

Robbo never committed to one or another. Izzy is a proud Kiwi.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Pretty damn epic for this corner of the World that we're going to get a UFC World Title fight between a Kiwi and an Aussie. Even if the Aussie is born in NZ and the Kiwi in Nigeria.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Holy shit and we still got Dustin vs Max. I'm spent. That was one of greatest fights I've ever seen.


 So proud that he's a Kiwi.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

>


Stormbringer said:


> Yates is gonna have to eat a whole lot of Crow.


Not really no. I said i wasnt on the hype train simply because Israel had not earned the over the top arse licking he was receiving. More performances like that will earn him the plaudits he gets. Great performance from Adesanya and what a fucking fight that was. Kelvin gassed in the 3rd and ultimately I think the reach advantage was too much. Terrible fight IQ from kelvin in the 4th aswell. Had Izzy in big trouble and shot for a takedown. Terrible decision making. Credit to Adesanya though. Massive heart and picked Kelvin apart from the 2nd round onwards. I had it 49- 46 Adesanya 

Max v Dustin now could be a total bloodbath. Both cardio machines and warriors


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

My girlfriend who has no interest in MMA said Max will get beat after the walkout. Said he looked far to cocky. She might be onto something here


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Please dont stop for a cut....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I think the big shots got this for Porier.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> I think the big shots got this for Porier.


Yeah. 48-47 Dustin for me


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

That was something else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Holloway thinking he won that lol :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I had 48-47 DP but if Max got the nod i would not have grumbled. Dustin power was the difference.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

Great night of fights, hopefully folk don't dismiss Max's skills just because he lost going up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

What were those last 2 fights on the Meltzer scale? :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

What a main/co-main 1 2 punch! Perhaps the best since 189. Heart personified. 

For all the aesthetics of the striking/tdd and chin Adesanya displayed ( I picked him, but still, this was the defining moment of his young career), I think his ground game struck me the most. Did NOT expect that level of skill vs a blackbelt (which people forget since KG likes to use his speedy/powerful hands) already. Knuckles has arguably the best jab in mma alongside supreme distance control/timing, plus one would have to practically use a shotgun to keep him down, so I will favor a healthy Whittaker, but that will be a very fun scrap. Edit: Of course, who knows what is left of Whittaker, considering his immense lingering damage from 10 rounds with Romero.

Middleweight may not be LW, but is full of killers nonetheless.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Rowdy Yates said:


> I see Israel controlling the opening couple of rounds with distance but once kelvin realise how little power Israel posesses he will walk him down and cracked his jaw with a vicious left. Can only see this fight ending with Israel being brutally knocked out





Rowdy Yates said:


> I do it because I do not see anything overly special about the guy. His greatest achievement in MMA so far is stopping Derek Brunson ffs. He comes across as a arrogant cocky prick also. Cant wait until he gets smashed tbh


At which I said you had crow to eat. Then you typed this out.



Rowdy Yates said:


> Not really no. I said i wasnt on the hype train simply because Israel had not earned the over the top arse licking he was receiving. More performances like that will earn him the plaudits he gets. Great performance from Adesanya and what a fucking fight that was.


You can't pretend like you didn't have it out for the guy. For some reason you think the worst of him because he believes in himself and isn't intimidated by UFC competition. What makes him cocky or arrogant? Would you rather he be fake like Jones was? The guy may be new to MMA but he's a very accomplished kickboxer and muay thai fighter who has more than knocked it out of the park in the UFC no matter the opponent. That's not something most fighters can say.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*

I was thinking before about how there was talk not that long ago of doing an Izzy v Costa, prospect v prospect fight I think after the Tavares fight, maybe the Brunson fight. Izzy has blown past that level in just a matter of months though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I was thinking before about how there was talk not that long ago of doing an Izzy v Costa, prospect v prospect fight I think after the Tavares fight, maybe the Brunson fight. Izzy has blown past that level in just a matter of months though.


I'd still kill to see that fight though!

Costa just needs to....figure things out. (if that's the right way to put it)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> What a main/co-main 1 2 punch! Perhaps the best since 189. Heart personified.
> 
> For all the aesthetics of the striking/tdd and chin Adesanya displayed ( I picked him, but still, this was the defining moment of his young career), I think his ground game struck me the most. Did NOT expect that level of skill vs a blackbelt (which people forget since KG likes to use his speedy/powerful hands) already. Knuckles has arguably the best jab in mma alongside supreme distance control/timing, plus one would have to practically use a shotgun to keep him down, so I will favor a healthy Whittaker, but that will be a very fun scrap. Edit: Of course, who knows what is left of Whittaker, considering his immense lingering damage from 10 rounds with Romero.
> 
> Middleweight may not be LW, but is full of killers nonetheless.


His grappling really amazed me. Sort of expected that to be his weakness but he more than held his own in that department. Its pretty incredible really because while NZ/Aust produce a lot of Elite, High Level strikers in every discipline we dont produce many genuine talents in Grappling artforms. Pretty damn cool that a small gym in Auckland has produced a World Champion.

If he beats Robbie that's probably the most amazing rise up the card the UFC has seen, considering he'd have gone from little known prospect to Undisputed World Champ in a year and a half.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> At which I said you had crow to eat. Then you typed this out.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't pretend like you didn't have it out for the guy. For some reason you think the worst of him because he believes in himself and isn't intimidated by UFC competition. What makes him cocky or arrogant? Would you rather he be fake like Jones was? The guy may be new to MMA but he's a very accomplished kickboxer and muay thai fighter who has more than knocked it out of the park in the UFC no matter the opponent. That's not something most fighters can say.


Up until tonight he had beat a 40 odd year old washed up Silva and Derek Brunson and people are going on like he is the second coming of Jesus. He performed great tonight against significantly better opposition than he has faced before so I will give credit where credit is due. I still don't like the guy though and will be rooting for his next opponent who ever that may be. 

We all have fighters who rub us up the wrong way and Adesanya is that man for me. I thought Bisping was fucking great but how many people think he is a bellend. I predicted Kelvin would starch him and got it wrong, Which I have no problem admitting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If he beats Robbie that's probably the most amazing rise up the card the UFC has seen, considering he'd have gone from little known prospect to Undisputed World Champ in a year and a half.


:brock4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Up until tonight he had beat a 40 odd year old washed up Silva and Derek Brunson and people are going on like he is the second coming of Jesus. He performed great tonight against significantly better opposition than he has faced before so I will give credit where credit is due. I still don't like the guy though and will be rooting for his next opponent who ever that may be.
> 
> We all have fighters who rub us up the wrong way and Adesanya is that man for me. I thought Bisping was fucking great but how many people think he is a bellend. I predicted Kelvin would starch him and got it wrong, Which I have no problem admitting.


The thing with Izzy is its not like people were just judging him off a few UFC fights. The guys got an extensive highlight reel, full of insane knockouts and clowning guys. He's an ultra high level kickboxer in his prime who had crossed over to MMA and was gradually facing better and better opposition in MMA and had/has passed every challenge with flying colours. He talked the talk and backed it up every step of the way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Stormbringer said:


> :brock4


I did think of Brock but his rise up the card was largely due to his marketability. I mean he got tapped by Mir in under a minute, then beat Herring and got a Title shot. Brock entered MMA as a Superstar.

Izzy has actually fought and won his way up the card against progressively tougher opposition. Izzy had to become a potential Superstar in the sport.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I did think of Brock but his rise up the card was largely due to his marketability. I mean he got tapped by Mir in under a minute, then beat Herring and got a Title shot. Brock entered MMA as a Superstar.


I was mostly joking. But let's be serious here, Brock was screwed in the first Mir fight by Mazagatti. Outside of the bullshit stand up, both fights were the same. Brock was en route to kill Mir in the first and finished him in the second.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The thing with Izzy is its not like people were just judging him off a few UFC fights. The guys got an extensive highlight reel, full of insane knockouts and clowning guys. He's an ultra high level kickboxer in his prime who had crossed over to MMA and was gradually facing better and better opposition in MMA and had/has passed every challenge with flying colours. He talked the talk and backed it up every step of the way.


I posted on here a few month ago that he is a good fighter with potential but that doesn't change the fact I don't like the guy. As i said we all have fighters we don't like for whatever reason. 

Lets not get away from the fact that he was very close to getting finished in the 4th round tonight. If kelvin didn't have a brain fart and go for the most untimely take down in MMA history then the hype train would have been derailed. Israel regrouped and pieced kelvin up big time in the 5th and showed heart i didnt think he had. As i already said credit were credit is due


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - TJ's Venom is Anabolic!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> What a main/co-main 1 2 punch! Perhaps the best since 189. Heart personified.
> 
> For all the aesthetics of the striking/tdd and chin Adesanya displayed ( I picked him, but still, this was the defining moment of his young career), I think his ground game struck me the most. Did NOT expect that level of skill vs a blackbelt (which people forget since KG likes to use his speedy/powerful hands) already. Knuckles has arguably the best jab in mma alongside supreme distance control/timing, plus one would have to practically use a shotgun to keep him down, so I will favor a healthy Whittaker, but that will be a very fun scrap. Edit: Of course, who knows what is left of Whittaker, considering his immense lingering damage from 10 rounds with Romero.
> 
> Middleweight may not be LW, but is full of killers nonetheless.


That's a good comparison, but these two fights were better



Just in terms of quality of fights. I think this is the greatest Main/comain ever


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

How good did Rountree look? I was feeling bad for Anders having to endure that.

I didnt really have a horse in the race, but Kelvin was frustrating to watch. Being the much shorter guy and needing to get on the inside yet no body work, no leg work, no uppercuts, didnt use angles to close distance. At one point went for a takedown when Adesanya was clearly hurt and backpedalling. 

Extremely entertaining fight though, as was the main event (unsurprisingly).


Card of the year so far?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I said I can't arse about the co-main but they made me care during the fight. All timer was this one.

Main was something though. Dustin basically big brothered Max. So happy for the guy.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Just watched the Gastelum vs. Adesanya fight. Holy fuck I haven't seen a fight that beautiful in a long time. Back and forth. As violent as it was technical. Kelvin landing bombs early and late, making Izzy look human. Izzy's great takedown defence, and when he was taken down, he started throwing up subs like Charles Oliveira. And finally, after nearly getting finished in the 4th, he returned with some Street Fighter shit in the 5th. Incredible.

Whittaker vs. Adesanya is set to be the biggest fight in Australian history (lol two Kiwis etc). But Izzy just made sure that stadium title fight does big box office. It was always going to sell out, because it's Australia, but the question was PPV numbers. Izzy brings the sizzle to Robbie's steak. Now, I pray to the old gods, the new, and any other deity I can find- let Rob make it to a fight in Australia!

Now onto Holloway vs. Poirier. This card might be what gets me back in after being a bit casual on MMA this year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> *How good did Rountree look? I was feeling bad for Anders having to endure that*.
> 
> I didnt really have a horse in the race, but Kelvin was frustrating to watch. Being the much shorter guy and needing to get on the inside yet no body work, no leg work, no uppercuts, didnt use angles to close distance. At one point went for a takedown when Adesanya was clearly hurt and backpedalling.
> 
> ...


On any other night Khalil destroying Anders in the second round would be all anyone could talk about, but it got overshadowed by the Mains.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Izzy brings the sizzle to Robbie's steak. Now, I pray to the old gods, the new, and any other deity I can find- let Rob make it to a fight in Australia!


Izzy brings the sizzle AND the steak! What does Robbie bring? Unreliability and fragility? I don't doubt that it will sell out, UFC always sells out in Australia. But this is now on Izzy for me, I cant trust Robbie. And Izzy is 1000 times more entertaining than Robbie as an entertainer. And we now know that Izzy can take big night ending shots and keep going for 5 rounds. Robbie has done the same, but he then takes a year off so what's the point? Factor in the fact that he "lost" the 2nd Romero fight and you got a non-factor champ in Robbie right now. :shrug. He doesn't fight often enough and he falls apart in between. For the sake of 185 Izzy needs to take him out or Robbie be stripped. Enough is enough.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Really fun night of fights. The two main events were epic, I really like Dustin, so it's nice to see him take home the gold. He's done it the old fashioned way, no shit talking, just quietly gone about his business and racked up wins. I still think Khabib mauls him though.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I wish Gastelum could fight at 170 as as good as he is the taller fighters are always going to be too big for him at middleweight


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Wow those last two fights!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoo Israel was amazing, the fight should've been stopped late last round IMO. Kelvin was good too with his pressure but ultimately it was the Adesanya show.

Still devastated Max lost. I had him taking care of Dustin easily but boy was I wrong.

Didn't expect Poirer to come out that good, he was the best I've ever seen him. Like the commentators said Max landed plenty but didn't have the power. If Max had power like or close to Poirer then you're looking at a different fight. But no excuses it was Dustin's night deservedly.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Stormbringer said:


> Izzy brings the sizzle AND the steak! What does Robbie bring? Unreliability and fragility? I don't doubt that it will sell out, UFC always sells out in Australia. But this is now on Izzy for me, I cant trust Robbie. And Izzy is 1000 times more entertaining than Robbie as an entertainer. And we now know that Izzy can take big night ending shots and keep going for 5 rounds. Robbie has done the same, but he then takes a year off so what's the point? Factor in the fact that he "lost" the 2nd Romero fight and you got a non-factor champ in Robbie right now. :shrug. He doesn't fight often enough and he falls apart in between. For the sake of 185 Izzy needs to take him out or Robbie be stripped. Enough is enough.


Haha yeah of course Izzy brings the steak too, I was just making the point that Izzy is more of a personality, while Rob is all business.

I'm a huge Whittaker fan, but I feel the same way, you can't trust him to make it to a fight. He's a fantastic fighter when he makes it to the cage- we can debate the decisions in the fights all we want, but no one at 185 has been able to take the fight to Romero like that, let alone for 10 rounds.

I was burnt once buying tickets to see Rob in Perth. Almost did it again to buy tickets to see Whittaker vs. Gastelum in Melbourne, but decided against it because I had just gotten back from Super Show-Down in Melbourne. So the only way I'm buying tickets to see Whittaker vs. Adesanya is if it happens in Sydney. That way, even if Rob pulls out, it's still a UFC event happening virtually locally.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*














Truly some movie type shit. Still buzzing. Both fucking amazing fighters.


Exact same applies to Max and Dustin


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

If Izzy beats Rob and defends the title a few more times, they may have a big time super fight between him and Jon Jones in a few years.

Still a long way to go, but something to look forward to.

A win over Rob in the unification and the company should be right behind up and push him to superstardom. He has all the tools to be a big star for them provided he delivers in the octagon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

He's already on star status and if you look right now, Conor's out, Khabib out for the time being. He's probably second biggest name behind Jon Jones. 























In other news, how fucking crazy was it that Kelvin who gave up 7 inch height and 9 inch reach, went toe to toe with Stylebender in STRIKING. Wow, and not even pushing him against the cage either, but in the MIDDLE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

It's pretty funny, Rob couldn't pick a side and Kiwis seem to have made the decision for him.

Izzy is NZ's boy and he'll be fighting against an Aussie.

Loved how he shut that jorno down and said he was taking the title back to NZ when he got the countries mixed up


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Rob has always said he's Australian, which is far considering hes been there for 95% of his life. 






Can't wait for the Oceania showdown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Rob has always said he's Australian, which is far considering hes been there for 95% of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When is it likely to take place?

I know you called Izzy a star already, I don't think he's quite there.

A big win over Whittaker Infront of a sold out arena in enemy territory could get him there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Ace said:


> When is it likely to take place?
> 
> I know you called Izzy a star already, I don't think he's quite there.
> 
> A big win over Whittaker Infront of a sold out arena in enemy territory could get him there.


Most likely in August.




It would be interesting to see if either guy gets booed from the other country to be honest


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Ace said:


> If Izzy beats Rob and defends the title a few more times, they may have a big time super fight between him and Jon Jones in a few years.
> 
> Still a long way to go, but something to look forward to.
> 
> A win over Rob in the unification and the company should be right behind up and push him to superstardom. He has all the tools to be a big star for them provided he delivers in the octagon.


I was thinking before how Izzy v Pictogram Jones is basically the Anderson v Jones superfight we never got.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

What a fucking start to the year and the ESPN era. 


Cejudo 
Masvidal
Pettis
Gaethjie
Santos
Morae
Ngannou
236




All amazing finishes


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> He's already on star status and if you look right now, Conor's out, Khabib out for the time being. He's probably second biggest name behind Jon Jones.


I love Adesanya, but there's plenty of guys with higher profiles right now. Guys like Cormier, Ferguson, Woodley, Holloway etc are far more well known, although that comes with longevity. 

He definitely has the potential to become one of the biggest names in the sport though, for sure. I could see him having a long run with the belt if he can get passed Whittaker.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I love Adesanya, but there's plenty of guys with higher profiles right now. Guys like Cormier, Ferguson, Woodley, Holloway etc are far more well known, although that comes with longevity.
> 
> He definitely has the potential to become one of the biggest names in the sport though, for sure. I could see him having a long run with the belt if he can get passed Whittaker.


Exactly. Stylebender been in the company 14 months. 6 fights. UFC World Champion.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

29 in actual age, and his MMA age is relatively young, but he put a lot of combat age on his body before getting into MMA. He could last 2 years, he could last 10.

I'm just going to enjoy him as long as he is around.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I wish Jones would test himself at heavyweight instead of taking fights against Thiago Silva and trying to start a feud with a middleweight.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Won't let me post for some reason but met him and took a picture with him at the hotel before 236, couldnt have met a more nice and humble guy. Fan for life!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

One thing I don't like about Israel is his character. Whenever I hear him talking it sounds fake. Which is weird cause I love this kind of dorky, nerdy people.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



kingnoth1n said:


> Won't let me post for some reason but met him and took a picture with him at the hotel before 236, couldnt have met a more nice and humble guy. Fan for life!


Who you talking about


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Who you talking about


Stylebender, I met him and Jacare at the Hyatt this past weekend, and Jens Pulver.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Stylebender is really cool with fans from what Ive heard. If your cool with him


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Angela Magana is in a coma after surgery. She was taken down during training and said she hurt her back, went in for surgery and never woke up. It's been over 24 hours. Hopefully she wakes up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Thats very sad news


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Hopefully she pulls through, apparently she has made some slight improvements.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

[YoutTube]itBTsSr2vIo[/YouTube] 1:21:00 in

Whittaker says he think he could give Bones a run for his money. What do you folk think? Outside of punchers chance I say no fucking way. Love the confidence though, but no.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



RapShepard said:


> [YoutTube]itBTsSr2vIo[/YouTube] 1:21:00 in
> 
> Whittaker says he think he could give Bones a run for his money. What do you folk think? Outside of punchers chance I say no fucking way. Love the confidence though, but no.


There is nobody below HW that could challenge Jones imho. Whittaker and Adesanya need to calm down.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Jones is the one talking shit to Israel and calling him out. Maybe you should tell him to calm down


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Not a Magana fan at all, but I obviously wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

She's out of the coma apparently which is good to hear


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Jones is the one talking shit to Israel and calling him out. Maybe you should tell him to calm down


Difference is Jones could actually back up the shit talk. He'd embarrass both of them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Difference is Jones could actually back up the shit talk. He'd embarrass both of them.


Talking shit to a guy in a weight class 20 pounds lower. Nice



Guess that means he should talk shit to Cejudo and Holloway too


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Jesus, you need to join Adesanya and Whittaker in calming down lad. What a pointless thing to keep arguing over lol. Are you just trying to keep the thread active?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Lmao I just have a different viewpoint to yours, don't cry bro.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Overeem looking more and more J-J-J-JACKED SON. 

I'm still rooting for the guy to get to that UFC Title, his chin lets him down and that led to him being coached to being too timid and laid back at times particularly with Jacksons which funnily enough led to him being KO'd anyway, but pure talent wise the guys potentially the greatest HW ever.

HW is still shallow enough that Reem could get back to the Title picture. though HW right now is looking better than it has for a long time with JDS, Ngannau and the winner of Reem/Oleinik along with Stipe (if he ever stops throwing his tantrum) all in serious Title contention right now.



RapShepard said:


> [YoutTube]itBTsSr2vIo[/YouTube] 1:21:00 in
> 
> Whittaker says he think he could give Bones a run for his money. What do you folk think? Outside of punchers chance I say no fucking way. Love the confidence though, but no.


I dont see Bobby Knuckles challenging Jones at all, but to be honest I didn't think he'd be able to beat Jacare or Yoel either. Robert isn't spectacular at anything but he's well rounded and tough as nails. I think he'd be a bigger challenge for Jones than the guys Ole Pictogram Boy is facing now though. Jones is just facing guys who only have KO power and little else, Robert brings more weapons than that.

Jones REALLY needs to go up to HW already instead of beating second rate competition at LHW and talking shit to MW's.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Oleinik looked like he might actually stop Reem standing for a while lol. Weird how he just turtled up and stayed there though, he seemed to give up pretty much.

Tsarukyan really surprised. Only 22 years old as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Missed most of the fights, but saw the results, really wanna see that Makachev fight





Antonina :mj2.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Overeem won a fight by pretty much just throwing knees and nothing else.

Was a weird fight, Oleinik just kept coming forward throwing ugly punches that all missed while Reem turtled and fired back knees until he dropped him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Just saw there's a card every week until June :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I went to a Yankee game yesterday withe some friends. I had a few too many drinks. I was taking the train back and literally saw a billboard outside of MSG for Kickboxing at the Hulu Theater under MSG. I changed my train reservation home, went to the box office and asked for "the best ticket you have." The alcohol helped fork over $200 and the next thing I know I'm sitting 3rd row ringside at a professional kickboxing show that was on UFC Fight Pass. It was amazing.

No idea how I ended up with a ticket where I did because I was surrounded by a bunch of other fighters and trainers from the same school, Tiger Schulmann's school. I sat next to an amateur fighter and her dad from the school. Everyone around me was rooting on their friends and family. So I rooted for all of Tiger's fighters with the rest of them, they won every fight, and I had a great time. I felt like I was sitting somewhere I wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Lol that sounds like an awesome time mate


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

After UFC 236 has now calmed down after a couple weeks I looked at 237....I'm only looking forward to Andrade beating Rose and Aldo vs Volkanovski. Hopefully it'll be a silent killer of a show. But I got no hype for this one.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I'm rooting for Rose although I agree that Andrade probably wins this one. She's a little tank.

Aldo vs Volkanovski is a hell of a fight. Aldo looked phenomenal in his last outing. A lot of people wrote him off prematurely after the Max losses. Think he gets it done.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Thug Rose all the way for me, wasn't everyone writing her off in the two Joanna fights? I guess there is a big difference in power with Andrade.

But Thug Rose is just one of those fighters I find myself rooting for. That pretty face with that kickass style


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Im picking Andrade even though I got hell of a respect for Thug Rose. Should be an epic fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

yeahbaby! said:


> Thug Rose all the way for me, wasn't everyone writing her off in the two Joanna fights? I guess there is a big difference in power with Andrade.


As a fight fan, Joanna beat everryone so naturally she was the favorite. But more importantly Rose was 1 and 1 going in and had lost to a handful of the other 115-ers.

I still want Andrade to murk her so we can get the division past her drama.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

The Gator back this week!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I'd prefer Rose to win which almost certainly means she's gonna get her ass kicked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

The thing with Rose is to me it feels more like a case of she's just got the style to beat Joanna as opposed to her being the best. Many of the other top 115ers would beat Rose.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Cant wait to see Tatiana Suarez again


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Cant wait to see Tatiana Suarez again


I would bet my house on Tatiana becoming 115 champ, never been so sure of anything in MMA.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Stipe Tapped said:


> I'm rooting for Rose although I agree that Andrade probably wins this one. She's a little tank.
> 
> Aldo vs Volkanovski is a hell of a fight. Aldo looked phenomenal in his last outing. A lot of people wrote him off prematurely after the Max losses. Think he gets it done.


I can't wait for Aldo vs. Volkanovski, that's my personal main event of that 237 card. Volko has looked better and better each outing in the Octagon, and taking out Chad Mendes was a statement that made everyone pay attention. He's a local boy, grew up 20 minutes away from me and we actually have a few mutual friends. Pretty wild to think a Windang boy is fighting Jose Aldo in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Sorry late to the party with this one boys but

Me (left), Jacare Souza (mid),and my best buddy (right)










Me hanging with Stylebender










Me at UFC 236


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

You witnessed arguably the greatest 60 minutes of MMA in history. Congrats bud


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> You witnessed arguably the greatest 60 minutes of MMA in history. Congrats bud


It was amazing man. So before the two co-mains they played the "Teenage Wasteland" montage with all the best moments, and it worked the crowd into an absolute frenzy, it was one of the most hyphy moments I have ever been a part of. Then the fights themselves...fuck man no more need be said. The greatest sporting night of my life easily.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I can't wait for Aldo vs. Volkanovski, that's my personal main event of that 237 card. Volko has looked better and better each outing in the Octagon, and taking out Chad Mendes was a statement that made everyone pay attention. He's a local boy, grew up 20 minutes away from me and we actually have a few mutual friends. Pretty wild to think a Windang boy is fighting Jose Aldo in a couple of weeks.


He'll have his work cut out for him if he's fighting the same Aldo that showed up in his last 2 fights. If Volkanovski can get over on Aldo, there's no doubt that he should jump Zabit for the next shot at the title. 

I kind of have a feeling they'll put Max vs Zabit as the co-main for the Khabib vs Conor rematch late this year though. As nice as it would be to see Dustin get his deserved shot next, Conor will most likely jump the queue again IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Why the fuck should Zabit be considered anyway. It's Volko/Frankie,


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Why the fuck should Zabit be considered anyway. It's Volko/Frankie,


Because Frankie hasn't been active in a while, odds are against Volkanovski getting through Aldo, and Zabit has way more hype behind him than the other two, particularly coming off a win over someone like Stephens.

Ideally I'd like to see Frankie get the shot, but Zabit has way more buzz about him than the other two, unless Volkanovski can get the upset and beat Aldo.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I can't see Zabit getting the shot. He's looked great so far, but Jeremy Stephens is his biggest win, and it wasn't a fight/performance that was as exciting as everyone was expecting. He got the job done, but it was a little bit of a letdown IMO.

It's the winner of Volko/Aldo. Unless Aldo wins a boring fight. If Aldo can finish someone on the run that Volko's on, I think he gets that 3rd crack at Holloway. I know Aldo vs. Holloway III is a tough sell, but given that Aldo's meant to be retiring, they can put it on a Brazil card and really market it as his last shot. But I think Volko finishes Aldo, and Holloway vs. Volkanovski could be a FOTY contender.

If Aldo wins a pedestrian fight, then it goes to Edgar. Would be nice if he got a more recent win, but he's Frankie Fucking Edgar. They've given title shots to inactive, less deserving fighters.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Has Frankie even fought since Ortega murked him?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Has Frankie even fought since Ortega murked him?


He beat Cub Swanson pretty decisively, although Cub seems to be on the decline in the last couple of years. I think he was supposed to fight Korean Zombie too but Yair replaced him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Stipe Tapped said:


> Because Frankie hasn't been active in a while, odds are against Volkanovski getting through Aldo, and Zabit has way more hype behind him than the other two, particularly coming off a win over someone like Stephens.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to see Frankie get the shot, but Zabit has way more buzz about him than the other two, unless Volkanovski can get the upset and beat Aldo.


Zabit just scraped by Jeremy Stephens/ Regardless of active or not Frankie was given the shot anyway and max pulled out


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Zabit just scraped by Jeremy Stephens/ Regardless of active or not Frankie was given the shot anyway and max pulled out


I agree, I want to see Frankie get the shot. UFC haven't exactly been averse to fast-tracking guys to title shots in recent years though, and I'd argue that Zabit has the most hype right now out of anyone in the division. If Volkanovski beats Aldo, he'll almost certainly take that shine. 

As much of a diehard Frankie Edgar guy as I am, I don't see any of those 3 guys dethroning Max.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Frankie hasnt fought in over a year, he got KTFO'ed vs Ortega in under 5 minutes then beat a declining Cub, then disappeared. That does not equal title contention. Not when guys like Aldo, Volko, Stephens, Ortega and Zabit are killing each other to get a shot. There's no reason for the dust to settle and Frankie just walk into a title shot. As far as I'm concerned, Edgar is at the back of the queue with Stephens.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Ortega got the shit beaten out of him by Max
Aldo got finished by Max twice
Don't even know why your bringing up Stephens 



Regardless of how you feel about Frankie, we all know you like to hold grudges. Frankie should get next shot UNLESS Volko beats Aldo. Both these guys pose interesting challenges for Max that he hasn't faced before.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Perry rules!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Hermansson simply outworking Jacare, great performance


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Hermansson looked great. I didn't foresee a path to victory for him in this fight. Really solidified himself as a contender. I would have liked for him to call someone out afterwards, although everyone at the top of the division already has a fight booked except for Kelvin, and he'll most likely be on the shelf for a while.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Weird night of fights that did not play out at all as I expected. I thought Jacare couldn't lose that fight if he tried. Jack seemed like a pretty basic fighter whose only weapon is his top game and Jacare should have been too elite for that to be a factor. Sems like Jacare has missed his window, and its worth remembering beating Weidbum at this point means nothing.

Rory Macs stock took a HUGE hit going to a draw against a guy like Fitch who is years and years past his best and as always only offers up a dull wrestling game, his wrestling was even more boring here but Rory couldn't do anything either.



Slickback said:


> Ortega got the shit beaten out of him by Max
> Aldo got finished by Max twice
> Don't even know why your bringing up Stephens
> 
> ...


I'd rather someone earn a Title shot as opposed to just being thrown one because they're an interesting matchup 1-1 Frankie who hasn't fought in a year shouldn't even be in consideration.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Where did they find that Smoliakov bum?

Sleeping off a hangover in a dumpster somewhere?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



DulyNoted said:


> Where did they find that Smoliakov bum?
> 
> Sleeping off a hangover in a dumpster somewhere?


I'm 50/50 on him just being that bad vs him being paid to take a dive.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I'm 50/50 on him just being that bad vs him being paid to take a dive.


if he was paid then they should ask for their money back.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



DulyNoted said:


> Where did they find that Smoliakov bum?
> 
> Sleeping off a hangover in a dumpster somewhere?


Maybe he can fight that guy Swagger beat a few months back.

The long anticipated return of BumFights. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Weird night of fights that did not play out at all as I expected. I thought Jacare couldn't lose that fight if he tried. Jack seemed like a pretty basic fighter whose only weapon is his top game and Jacare should have been too elite for that to be a factor. Sems like Jacare has missed his window, and its worth remembering beating Weidbum at this point means nothing.
> 
> Rory Macs stock took a HUGE hit going to a draw against a guy like Fitch who is years and years past his best and as always only offers up a dull wrestling game, his wrestling was even more boring here but Rory couldn't do anything either.
> 
> ...




And Frankie is still 10 times more deserving that Fuckign Zabit lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> And Frankie is still 10 times more deserving that Fuckign Zabit lol


I dont even know what a Zabit is...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Raging Al back this week. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I tried to tell everybody Brock was never coming back to the UFC. Some people refused to listen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Anybody else couldnt give less of a fuck that Brock not gonna fight again in UFC or just me?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I care because the build up with DC would've been fun. DC is a giant mark and I wonder how Brock would've reacted to him dropping wrestling references in the middle of his trash talking. I think the fight itself would've been a sight to see too, whether it ended in Brock getting murked or him pulling off the upset. I'm not excited at all over the Stipe rematch. The first fight ended in the first round and even though Stipe was the longest reigning champion it was still just 3 title defenses in arguably the least skilled division at the end of the day. Don't get me wrong, Stipe is far better than most of the heavyweights, I just don't consider him to be such an impressive dominant champion that he deserves an immediate rematch. DC vs Brock or Jones at HW were much sexier fights and this might be his last one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Yeah Im not a fan at all of Stipe getting a Title rematch. He lost in the first round by KO, he doesn't deserve a rematch.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Hey! Did you know the new? Brock Lesnar has retired from MMA.



> Looks like Brock Lesnar’s return to the octagon won’t be happening after all, as Dana White says Brock Lesnar told him he’s retired.
> 
> 
> White told ESPN that Lesnar informed him of his decision to retire last week. “He told me he’s done, he’s retired,” said White. “We’re going to move in another direction with Cormier.”
> ...


Shame we will not see his fight versus Cormier.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I'm upset Cormier won't get the huge payday and the easy W.

Now he will get a smaller payday and will have to work a little harder to get another W.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

He got one when he stepped in against Lewis at MSG. Of course would have been nice to get another one. But Cormier is the man of his word, he said it would be Stipe if it wasn't Brock and now here we are


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Cowboy is a +136 dog against Al, you guys better get it while it's hot now!!!!!!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Thought he'd be a bigger dog tbh. Don't see him having an answer for Al's jab.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

safer money is betting on Cowboy/Al to be fight of the night.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Meanwhile in Bellator Raymond Daniels landed one of the slickest KO's Ive ever seen. Spun like he was throwing a spinning kick, but didn't, stuck the landing and then face plant KO'd his opponent with a right hook and walked off.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

This fight night has been seriously good thus far.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Since Cowboy became a father he's been a completely different animal. He looks so good in the cage and makes everything so effortless. He ate some heavy shots from Al but just no sold them and kept firing back so smoothly.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I'm moree looking forward to next Saturday then tonight, I hope my girl rose can pull it off. Andrade is tough as fuck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Father Cowboy is a force to be reckoned with. 



Donald vs Justin is THE FIGHT to make!!!!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Amazing fight. Gaethje vs Cerrone would make my head explode


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Aldo/Volko NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

The main event was great and easily FOTN. 

The rest of the card was dull as dishwater.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Cowboy looked great as the fight went on. Really thought Al was gonna pull away after that second round where he seemed to be finding his rhythm. Cowboy vs Gaetjhe is for sure the fight to book.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Wow Jordan Burroughs absolutely pulverized Funky. Boom Roasted.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I commend Ben for taking on the toughest challenges


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> I commend Ben for taking on the toughest challenges


yeah well, Burroughs should go ahead and put on some MMA gloves fr, what a beast.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Real talk, this may be the best promo I've ever seen has me totally geeked for the future now that DC has made it known he wants to try to take on the GOAT one more time:


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Sorry DC it's not going to happen, Jones is simply too smart a fighter to lose. That reach with the skills just can't be beaten IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

yeahbaby! said:


> Sorry DC it's not going to happen, Jones is simply too smart a fighter to lose. That reach with the skills just can't be beaten IMO.


The real problem DC has is that he has to kill himself to make 205. More than any other division split, heavyweight to light heavyweight is a killer. That's why everyone wants the final encounter to be at heavyweight. DC wouldn't have to kill himself and be drained on the way to the cage.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Stormbringer said:


> The real problem DC has is that he has to kill himself to make 205. More than any other division split, heavyweight to light heavyweight is a killer. That's why everyone wants the final encounter to be at heavyweight. DC wouldn't have to kill himself and be drained on the way to the cage.


His pride won't allow him to fight at HW...and his pride is the reason he is going to get KO'd again in all likelihood.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

BTW if this fight does indeed get green lit, I will be going to Vegas, if anyone else is going and wants to link up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

DC haas to worry about Stipe again first. THe Jones fight is a looong way away


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

He can worry about that, but people like me can just overlook the fight and look at more fun avenues, that is what makes being a fan great.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Well we all want to see Jones at HW, but he won't, just to be a troll if nothing else. I would still back the house on him if he did go up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Credit to ESPN for putting MMA Cards on week nights. 

I like MMA and I watch cards when I can. Professional Fighters' League is not something I'm going to stay home on a Friday or Saturday night top watch and I'm not going to watch it over UFC. I saw a card in person at a casino which was kind of cool and I think watched their New Year's Eve card on TV one year. That's it. 

But now they signed on with ESPN and they're airing the cards on Thursdays. Good call for everyone I think.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I agree that mid week MMA is awesome. Not on ESPN though. PFL did Thursday's last year as well. It was their call from the start. 

like you said. If this card was on a weekend, I probably wouldn't watch much of it. But because it's a week night, I'm all in.

I am a big fan of weekend events being on weekdays in general. A few years back I was introduced to Friday's weddings. Game changer.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Attendance wise it's probably not the best for MMA but I have to imagine they get more people watching on TV. 

I'm all in on ESPN+. I've been putting a lot of my extra money into Disney stock this year. Not that ESPN+ is my reason investing but I like that they launched the service and I think this is their answer to not being dependent on cable. And when it gets bundled with Disney+ and Hulu...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I agree it probably hurts the live gate, but it makes me happy at home (somebody who is giving $0 to PFL), and that's all I care about so I'm happy. haha.

Could tighten up the broadcast a bit. Don't be the UFC or Bellator in this regard.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MOX said:


>


I don't even know what to say about that...

What the hell?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Joke.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Coker is shameless but we learned that when he made the Dada 5000 fight. Yeah it was a huge success, still shouldn't have happened though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



MOX said:


>


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I've dropped a massive amount of weight in the last year. I'm happy to say that I now look better than a professional MMA fighter with my shirt off...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Cerrone vs. Ferguson booked for June. Love that fight.

Good card tomorrow night too. Plus Bellator has a good one, as well.

MVP/Lima.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

I was pulling for Cerrone to get the Conor fight next. Cerrone vs Ferguson makes sense as a title eliminator and the UFC have cards to fill but my heart will go out to the loser because both deserve a shot. Especially Ferguson, holy shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I was pulling for Cerrone to get the Conor fight next. Cerrone vs Ferguson makes sense as a title eliminator and the UFC have cards to fill but my heart will go out to the loser because both deserve a shot. Especially Ferguson, holy shit.


So Khabib vs Dustin for the belt, Tony vs Rony for no. 1 contender.....does the loser of Tony and Don get Conor by default? Considering Conor is coming off a loss and needs to fight to earn a shot.

And then I wonder if they give Khabib an instant rematch if he loses despite not being a longtime champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Swagger has no business fighting anyone elite or middle of the pack. Its his second ever pro fight I dont get why people are so offended by Bellator giving him cans. I mean the UFC signed a few cans for CM Punk to fight and Punk still got his head stomped in twice.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Swagger has no business fighting anyone elite or middle of the pack. Its his second ever pro fight I dont get why people are so offended by Bellator giving him cans. I mean the UFC signed a few cans for CM Punk to fight and Punk still got his head stomped in twice.


Well you kind of have to put Swagger in the Brock pile not the Punk pile...:shrug It's a disservice to Swagger to throw away his real credentials to put him in with Punk. Granted Brock lost to Mir, (thanks Mazigatti :side: ). But he was dominating up till the end. I like Swagger starting slow but on paper, this looks suspect.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Stormbringer said:


> Well you kind of have to put Swagger in the Brock pile not the Punk pile...:shrug It's a disservice to Swagger to throw away his real credentials to put him in with Punk. Granted Brock lost to Mir, (thanks Mazigatti :side: ). But he was dominating up till the end. I like Swagger starting slow but on paper, this looks suspect.


No doubt. Swagger has a lot more legitimacy than Punk does. But the point was that its not like the UFC haven't tried to pad guys records or put on some ridiculous fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

It's on. Cerrone vs Ferguson UFC 238


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Is Tony actually fit to fight? The last thing the guy needs is to get punched in the head when he's clearly got a few screws lose.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

What happened to Bobby Lashley? He still in MMA? Perhaps after Jake beats this can, they can put him to fight Lashley?

Lesnar fought fucking Frank Mir in his second ever pro MMA fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



TCE said:


> What happened to Bobby Lashley? He still in MMA? Perhaps after Jake beats this can, they can put him to fight Lashley?


Sadly, Lashley ain't Lesnar and they won't even attempt to try it as such. Lashley won't be allowed to do the WWE/MMA thing.

Although I think it would be a fun match up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Stormbringer said:


> So Khabib vs Dustin for the belt, Tony vs Rony for no. 1 contender.....*does the loser of Tony and Don get Conor by default? Considering Conor is coming off a loss and needs to fight to earn a shot.*
> 
> And then I wonder if they give Khabib an instant rematch if he loses despite not being a longtime champion.


I'd like to think so. If they announced that publicly then we might see our first case of someone throwing a fight in the UFC lol. Can't really count on Conor to take any non-title or non-main event fight though so who knows.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Is Tony actually fit to fight? The last thing the guy needs is to get punched in the head when he's clearly got a few screws lose.


He seems to be clear. 





Everyone was concerned about the condition Max was in and look how good he looked. Tony seems to be improving


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

How did BJ not die?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Dana will shit on GOlden Boy for putting on Tito vs Chuck but still let BJ's corpse continue to fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Dana will shit on GOlden Boy for putting on Tito vs Chuck but still let BJ's corpse continue to fight


*insert pic of Clown Dana here*

What a KO! CRUMPLED HIM UP!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Moraes was waiting for a way out


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Moraes' corner honestly should have just thrown the towel in like a minute into that last round. He's just standing there getting hit over and over.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Noguiera just got his head taken off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*











wowowow


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

:lmao at Jake Hager's post fight speech. Telling the crowd that you have a boner as they're booing you is hilarious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Yooo that Lima KO on MVP was nice


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

It was brutal. 

And yes, I went with $100 for a year of DAZN instead of 1 card for $60...

Also good for that guy that fought Swagger. Dude works at a meat packing plant. Looks about as good as I do without a shirt on. He gets a fight on a big stage and dances like an asshole on his way to the cage and walked about as slow as was possible. He made the most of it for sure and he's never going to be seen by anyone again unless you find yourself at a regional MMA show in Canada (which sounds like a good time if I'm being honest).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Aldo time! Scary fight for both!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Lima detailing the hype train MVP


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Also Pettis KOs Diaz


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Well that fell flat. Why doesn't Aldo throw leg kicks anymore?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Volk came in with the perfect game plan. The strap is next 



Izzy vs Bobby Knuckles 
Volkanovski vs Holloway 

Stadium PPV





























:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark: 
:mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

And the knee is done


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

What a shitty ending


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Cant wait to see this in another 5 Silva fights. 







Awful night for Brazil, a Jessica title win would redeem it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

YES YES YES YES YES!

SHE DC SLAMMED HER!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Fucking hell, that may have surpassed Rampage's slam on Arona


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

Holy.Fuking.Shit














Rose was looking GOAT level in the first round, one of the finest rounds in a title fight EVERRR. 



Gonna be kicking herself for not letting go of the arm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

never liked Rose. Glad the title is off of her.

Now just to wait for Andrade to fail the drug test.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*

One fight away from a Tatiana Suarez vs Andrade fight :done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Stylebender is Legit!*



Slickback said:


> Rose was looking GOAT level in the first round, one of the finest rounds in a title fight EVERRR.
> 
> Gonna be kicking herself for not letting go of the arm


Easy there. GOAT level? Jess was trudging forward like she always does, flat-footed and straight forward. But once Jessica got her hands on her the power almost closed the gap. Rose had to hold on to through the first slam attempt otherwise she would have splatted on the mat. She sandbagged her way into a great armbar counter.

The second round was even better to me because Jessica closed the gap by fucking up Rose's leg can't dance away on one leg. Then Rose got caught a couple times and got hurt. It was great to watch her wilt a bit. The set up by Jessica was DC-esque, high crotch and raw horsepower took Rose to the stratosphere! And then she fell from the mountain top, and what a fall it was! I thought she was dead or paralized. But she was knocked the fuck out! What a fight and thank God for Jessica Andrade.



RKing85 said:


> never liked Rose. Glad the title is off of her.
> 
> Now just to wait for Andrade to fail the drug test.


Same here. There's just something about her that irks me. I'm so happy with this result.

Bro, if you jinx this moment, you and me are gonna go a few rounds!



Slickback said:


> One fight away from a Tatiana Suarez vs Andrade fight


Looking forward to watching Tatiana's growth as a fighter and march to the title. But Jessica may be able to catch her coming in, she swings with Vitor thunder when she lets her hands go.

But that entirely depends on if she can win her next fight.

Bit of a meh card overall, but the finish will be one for the history books!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

if you want a good laugh, go read Rose fans crying about it being an illegal spike piledriver on other message boards.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

What a crazy night of fights.

Volk scored a huge win, another Australasian World Champ coming up? 

The Silva fight was depressing, he looked good but his body let him down off what was a harmless looking kick. Please retire, his recent record is depressing. He went from GOAT status to Can status so fast.

Rose was never going to be a lo g term Champ. She looked good here admittedly but she had the perfect style to eat JJ, but is clearly not the best in the division. 


Bellator was crazy as well. Holy FUCK Lima KOd MVP spectacularly, never seen that before. 

Swagger went full Heel. 

Patricio beat Chandler quickly, the last shot of the GnP woke Michael back up, he wasn't moving before that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> if you want a good laugh, go read Rose fans crying about it being an illegal spike piledriver on other message boards.


Bit of a salt factory going on at Sherdog, lol.

"That was an illegal slam! That was a spear tackle in rugby, illegal in both sports!"

"Rose was dominating her. Rematch!" (reply) "She lost the fight in second round. She won one round."

People, Rose got executed! Ain't gon' be no rematch!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

The title fight went as expected really. Rose dominating early with speed and reach advantage but Andrade is a beast. She always just walks forward with little to no head movement or footwork. Rose leg was damaged and she had slowed down considerably. Rose chin was totally exposed in the first everytime they separated. Was just a matter of time till Rose got slept imo

Volk is a tough kid but don't think he has much for Max. He is very hitable and he hasn't got the power to cause Max serious problems. Max is a fucking savage at 145, i feel people will sleep on him after his venture to 155. Jose should just retire at this point. He will get nowhere near the strap again and will just take unnecessary damage from here on in

Anderson at this point is a joke. He was finished 5 years ago and is just diminishing his legacy with every fight. He is on B.j Penn levels of embarrassing now imo. For a 44 year old man he is tremendous but enough is enough


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

She got slept by a slam tho. Her chin had nothing to do with it. Andrade is the one who got dropped in the first. Re-reading your post you clearly meant it was just exposed as in vulnerable rather than exposed for being weak, my bad on that part lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Rose vs. Andrade was ridiculously fun as long as it lasted, one of my favourite women's fights in quite some time.

Cannonier vs. Silva was disappointing for obvious reasons. Obviously hindsight being what it is, but I thought this at the time as well- Anderson should have retired after the Adesanya fight. It was like a passing of the guard to the new generation, and Anderson looked pretty damn good in that fight- much better than his "win" over Brunson. Would have been a great way to cap his legendary career. I think this is it for him. A second significant injury, this late in his career... unless it was just a freak accident that wasn't as bad as it looked. Either way, there's not much more for Silva.

Jose Aldo is another Brazilian legend that looks to be on his way out. Seen A LOT of trash talk on Aldo, saying it was a bad performance, and maybe to a degree, but it does a disservice to the excellent work Volkanovski did. It wasn't flashy or spectacular, but I didn't find it boring at all. Alex had a clear game plan, stuck to it, and beat Aldo in every area. Can't wait to see him take on Holloway- as he said, it'd be an excellent co-main to the Aussie card later this year that will feature Whittaker vs. Adesanya.

That Staropoli kid looks good. I don't recall seeing him fight before, but I was really impressed with his performance against Alves, who was fighting pretty damn well in his own right.

Aldana did an excellent job getting the sub on Correia, it was a fight she was going to lose on the scorecards IMO. And Correia's ass is still GOAT-tier.

Only caught a couple of the prelims, got some catching up to do. I did see Ryan Spann KO Lil Nog, which was a little sad to see. Very few legends from the PRIDE days still fighting in the UFC. And I went back to watch Penn vs. Guida after the quick Nog finish. Round 1 was probably BJ's best round of fighting since he fought Nick Diaz, shame he couldn't sustain it. I hope that's it for him now. He's a legend, one of my all-time favourite fighters, but he's nearing a .500 record in depressing fashion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

This new thread title is trash lol. 






First ever slam KO in women's straweight, although possibly in WMMA period, unless someone can correct me. 









Honestly do BJ Penn vs CM Punk at this point


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> This new thread title is trash lol.


How about, "Andrade Steals a Kiss From a Rose"


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Rose is talented as hell so I wouldn't surprise if she wins the eventual rematch. Happy for Andrade. The card was OK. Nothing great.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Genuinely feared Rose had broke her neck for a few seconds. Thank god she's ok. Would not be surprised if she takes a few years off after her comments. Strange that a champion would say they are "relieved" to lose the belt. I guess the pressure as champion must have gotten to her.

Anderson and BJ need to retire. Anderson is starting to ruin his legacy, and BJ has long ruined his.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

This thread is trash. Lol

See some of you boys still salty Rose pieced your girl up twice. 

Anyway, congratulations to Jessica on a memorable finish. I don't really see a rematch because of Rose's comments. The documented mental issues and getting punched in the head for a living don't go hand and hand. Hope she's happy with the next chapter in her life. 

Buddy still doesn't have anything for Max Holloway. Sorry.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Andrade looks like she pisses so hot it evaporates.. lol..

Rose should ask RLStern on tips about taking bumps. Never really enjoyed a fight ending that way..


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Last time BJ Penn won a fight Raw had an anonymous GM, Kane was World Champion and The Nexus were a thing...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Killmonger said:


> This thread is trash. Lol
> 
> See some of you boys still salty Rose pieced your girl up twice.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations to Jessica on a memorable finish. I don't really see a rematch because of Rose's comments.


How is the thread trash? You want a trash thread, go to Sherdog. You got people saying Rose won the fight, until she got slammed. Uhhh, she got murdered in round two after getting her leg jacked up by kicks then getting destroyed by the best slam I've seen in years.

The only trash posts I'm seeing are people accusing Jessica of PED use. No one was saying this shit until Rose lost. Jessica has looked like this for years with no failed tests to my knowledge. Why the hate all of a sudden?

This has nothing to do with Joanna and no one has brought her up.

I don't see a rematch because Rose wasn't a long term champ and got piledriven through the ring by a monster.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Um. What about that fight was a murder outside of the slam? We get it. You don't like Rose and that's fine. Congratulations. I'm ecstatic for you. 

Anyway.

I'm feeling Ferguson vs. Cerrone. Tony gets clipped often so I don't think it's a foregone conclusion like most.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Now Thug Rose...or is it PTSD Rose...no it's Broken Rose says she didn't want to be champion and wants to retire. GTFO with that participation trophy BS, and make way for someone who has a love and passion for being the best.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Killmonger said:


> Um. What about that fight was a murder outside of the slam? We get it. You don't like Rose and that's fine. Congratulations. I'm ecstatic for you.


I wasn't talking about the fight, I was talking about the way Andrade put Rose through the ring, simple as. :shrug And as far as round 2 is concerned, Rose was on the back foot nursing a hurt leg and ended up on the cage with nowhere to go.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I just watched a compilation of mma slams the other day. Didn't expect Rose to lose that way. She was lighting Andrade up. I think she underestimated the impact a slam can have on a mat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Bellator was crazy as well. Holy FUCK Lima KOd MVP spectacularly, never seen that before.
> 
> Swagger went full Heel.
> 
> Patricio beat Chandler quickly, the last shot of the GnP woke Michael back up, he wasn't moving before that.


Lima's KO on MVP was amazing especially considering it appeared MVP was picking up steam. 

Chandler gives me TJ vibes, he's a sore loser


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

MVP getting knocked out was pretty incredible looking. Lima kind of got lucky with it though because MVP threw a fancy looking kick and basically just fell down. It looked amazing but it was a stroke of good luck for Lima. It was really funny timing because commentary was saying that MVP needs to go in for the kill and he immediately goes in for the kill, screws it up, and gets knocked out.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Damn man was impressed by Volkanovski, he's quick as fuck and fought pretty much the perfect fight to get the decision. It's going to take a lot more to finish Max but he's a worthy contender.

I was pretty disappointed for Rose losing, I was going for her and thought she was winning up to that point. But fuck me what a devastating slam. When I saw it on replay I thought Rose had a Steve Austin/Owen moment, looked scary. I've never seen anything like that in WMMA, damn Andrade is strong. Yes Rose made a mistake but you don't often see a KO from a slam so sucks for her.

I hope Rose comes back, I think she deserves the rematch if she wants it - seeing how the match went up to the slam and how good she looked. Perhaps the relief thing was more the pressure about defending in a hostile crowd etc.

Anyway I'm not going to judge Rose for any decision she makes. It's easy to criticize from the sidelines, but none of us have ever had the huge responsibility and pressure to hold that position. Pressure does funny things.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I thought Rose looked great in round one,but as the fight progressed i got the sense that Jessica was getting more and more into it. The leg kicks were slowing down Rose's movement and it seemed to me like it was only a matter of time before Andrade was going to catch her. I did not however expect it to be a slam KO.

I am not down for a rematch though. As good as Rose looked for a while, she was knocked out and was not a long term champion to warrant a rematch. The winner of Suarez vs Nina should get it in my view. Waterson can go against Joanna (if she returns to 115) and Rose can face Claudia. I have a feeling though that Waterson wil get the next shot


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Lima knockout of MVP might be KO of the year so far imo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

wrong thread sorry


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I like MVP but fuck that KO was satisfying. It was bound to happen one day. As unconventional as Page is hes actually quite predictable. He lunges in with a strike, steps back out, showboats, repeat. His base when he does it is nowhere near as stable as someone like Machidas either. Lima timed him perfectly and did it with the perfect move. MVP is still a very dangerous opponent for most guys though. 

Sucks for Anderson, I was hoping he'd get the win and call it a day. It would have been as good a chance as he'd get to retire. Now it'd be on a sour note if he did. Fighting at 44 is really pushing it though, I really dont wanna see him getting hurt. 

Speaking of declines, watching BJ in the 2010s has been extremely depressing. The man hasnt won a fight since 2010 ffs and that was over a verge of retirement Hughes. Like Fedor, BJ declined early, quickly and badly, it was probably even more extreme than Fedors fall actually. 

Feel kinda bad for Rose, but thats MMA for you. A split second can turn everything on its head, or in her case drop you on your head.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

the worst part for the UFC and BJ is that they can't cut him, cause Bellator would snap him up in a second to use for their December card in Hawaii. At least BJ looked someone competent in this fight, something you definitely couldn't say about any of his last couple of performances.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> the worst part for the UFC and BJ is that they can't cut him, cause Bellator would snap him up in a second to use for their December card in Hawaii. At least BJ looked someone competent in this fight, something you definitely couldn't say about any of his last couple of performances.


Who would care about BJ Penn these days? He's more than washed up. This isnt a situation like getting Royce in the cage, his record isnt covered in 9 years of defeat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

he looked somewhat competent against Guida, therefore hooray???







BREAKING: Max Holloway (@BlessedMMA) vs. Frankie Edgar (@FrankieEdgar) is verbally agreed for UFC 240 on July 27 in Edmonton


Should be Volk absolutely. Only hope that they are saving Volk for the October card in Sydney with Izzy and Rob. That better be the case


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> This new thread title is trash lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roxanne was KO'd by a slam in Strikeforce.

But yeah, slams are very rare.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

On a side note, and Im not saying I am for or against it, but do you see them coming down on these slams where ppl are landing on their heads?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Btw it is freakin nuts that Frankie is getting the shot over Volk at Max. Smh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Hopefully they put Volanovski in the semi main event underneath Max/Frankie.

Kaufmann also lost on Ultimate Fighter via a slam.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



TCE said:


> Roxanne was KO'd by a slam in Strikeforce.
> 
> But yeah, slams are very rare.


Thanks for correcting me mate


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> Hopefully they put Volanovski in the semi main event underneath Max/Frankie.
> 
> Kaufmann also lost on Ultimate Fighter via a slam.


AV should just wait for the winner. Hopefully Max destroys Edgar


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



kingnoth1n said:


> On a side note, and Im not saying I am for or against it, but do you see them coming down on these slams where ppl are landing on their heads?


I wouldn't be surprised if they put something in there like that, like you can't lift over a certain height or something. That Rose landing looked so bad I wouldn't have been surprised at all to result in a broken neck or worse. IMO there should be something.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

It's not common enough for concern yet IMO.

My times have changed. People use to release in their shorts at highlight clips of Rampage and others slamming fools. Now everyone cringes at them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> My times have changed. People use to release in their shorts at highlight clips of Rampage and others slamming fools. Now everyone cringes at them.


This is just a bunch of guys tipping their fedoras for m'lady, Rose.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

the fact that it was women I think is a big reason some people are upset (mainly Rose fans)

Rose fans in the past week have quickly shot up my list of most annoying fanbases in the sport.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> the fact that it was women I think is a big reason some people are upset (mainly Rose fans)
> 
> Rose fans in the past week have quickly shot up my list of most annoying fanbases in the sport.


Big John said as much. We've seen far worse over the last near 30 years. But Rose looks like Rose so people get all White Knight-y.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

That One FC card today looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Sage Northcutt.. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

These guys at ONE fucking up all the UFC fighters lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> These guys at ONE fucking up all the UFC fighters lol


Not Mighty Mouse! It's like he's GOAT level or something. :draper2


In other news, Tyron Woodley pulls out of the fight with Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Not Mighty Mouse! It's like he's GOAT level or something. :draper2
> 
> 
> In other news, Tyron Woodley pulls out of the fight with Robbie Lawler.


Even MM struggled more than expected. The UFC would like us to believe that its the NFL of MMA or something, in terms of money/exposure it is, but the scouting system in MMA is nowhere near extensive/developed enough for them to be able to say they have a monopoly on elite talent the way the NFL can with their sport. 


Sucks about Woodley. Hopefully they can salvage things with a decent replacement. Obviously not gonna happen now but i'd have liked Askren/Lawler 2 considering the circumstances of the first fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Not Mighty Mouse! It's like he's GOAT level or something. :draper2
> 
> 
> In other news, Tyron Woodley pulls out of the fight with Robbie Lawler.


ONE is also full of dopers. But yes MM is one of the GOATS








Lawler says he wants to wait for Tyron which is understandable but wow theres some good mathcups such as Santiago or Mike Perry


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

It's so fucking frustrating watching a fighter rock their opponent against the cage then going for a takedown rather than try to finish them off with strikes. 9/10 times it just gives the opponent a chance to latch on and recover underneath. If fans who've never fought before have noticed this trend for years you'd think pro fighters would've by now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Welcome to the UFC Felicia Spencer!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Megan Anderson showing more and more that she's not at the top level / end of the 145 division.

Man its so BORING watching wrestlers like Lee grind away for a TD for minutes on end.

You hear so many dumb things in MMA Corners. Lee started gassing out and slowing down in the second round, yet between the third and fourth his corner is telling him RDA is slowing down when he really wasn't, and their guy was gassed.

The difference in TD's in this fight was quite striking. Lee the Wrestler would shoot in and then desperately have to struggle and grind for it, and usually fail while RDA a BJJ guy was getting much cleaner TD's.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

WOW RDA nice win!!!! 



Kevin Lee in a tough spot now, I think he should stay at 170 give him someone ranked lower.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

From this point onwards I'm gonna look at the cards and if it's full of Brazilians, I'm not even gonna bother watching.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Good to know


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Big John said as much. We've seen far worse over the last near 30 years. But Rose looks like Rose so people get all White Knight-y.


That may have an element of truth to it about why the subject is seemingly getting more attention, but that's life, and also as others have said TKO slams rarely happen so that also makes it stick out.

I maintain it is very very potentially dangerous and the UFC should think about what they could do about it. There were probably people pissed off about shots to the back of the head and kicking people when they're down being outlawed, but we all understand why it needed to be outlawed now and it's accepted.

Considering how bad Rose landed in this particular case by the looks of it, I don't think it's too far at all to say it could've ended really badly for her in the form of very serious permanent injury in the long run. Whether or not it was her fault for getting in the wrong position has nothing to do with it - that's a fact of the game.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

GUYS---me and my buddy were debating:

Stylebender vs Raymond Daniels. Strikes only. Who ya got?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Stylebender. 


Nieky Holzken laid the blueprint to beating Raymond Daniels.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Not Mighty Mouse! It's like he's GOAT level or something. :draper2
> 
> 
> In other news, Tyron Woodley pulls out of the fight with Robbie Lawler.


Francis vs JDS now the new main event for that card. Ufc 239 down to 11 fights now. The standard of the fight cards has drastically dropped since the move to ESPN. 



Slickback said:


> WOW RDA nice win!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. Lee is in a tough spot but he should stay at 170. RDA is criminally underrated. Guy is a beast and the fight was more than competitive. Lee needs to stop doing everything at 110 mph and get some fight IQ. He has all the tools needed but seems to panic and thinks he has to end the fight in the first 2 rounds. He needs to relax more and pace himself and he will be fine. Maybe a change of camp and getting away from Dewey Cooper will do him the world of good


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

239 went from an absolute monster card to an amazing card still.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Crazy seeing Jones this active. Hes about to have as many fights in just over 7 months as he'd had in the previous 4 years.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

One good thing I'll say about Jones is when hes not fucking his life up, he's always been active. If you look at the dates beforehand.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Lo and behold as Khabib's teammates' suspensions are lifted 35 days earlier just in time for Khabib to sign on for Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

In other news, YOEL ROMERO JUST FOT 27.45 MILLION DOLLARS BY SUING THE PANTS OFF THE TAINTED SUPPLEMENTS MAKER!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mm...d-supplement-lawsuit-goldstar-performance-mma


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Ladies and gents....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> In other news, YOEL ROMERO JUST FOT 27.45 MILLION DOLLARS BY SUING THE PANTS OFF THE TAINTED SUPPLEMENTS MAKER!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mm...d-supplement-lawsuit-goldstar-performance-mma


He hasn't received a penny yet, and doesn't mean he will with these civil lawsuits. 



I hope he does though


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



kingnoth1n said:


> Ladies and gents....


Honestly fuck Matt Hughes. Guy couldn't even commit suicide properly. Vile man


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

A rare Makwan Amirkhani sighting this weekend.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

How is the thread so dead during a monumental card like this?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> How is the thread so dead during a monumental card like this?


UFC fucked us all over by putting everything behind a paywall. Now no one can watch on tv. Stacked card or sleeper, I watched most all UFC on FS1/Fox card live or on the late replay. Now cards on tv are very few and faaaaaaaaaar between.

Fuck 'em! :justsayin


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> UFC fucked us all over by putting everything behind a paywall. Now no one can watch on tv. Stacked card or sleeper, I watched most all UFC on FS1/Fox card live or on the late replay. Now cards on tv are very few and faaaaaaaaaar between.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck 'em! :justsayin


Shit is the worst, like I give ESPN props for ESPN+ being cheap. But I totally get why some folk are just refusing to pay for yet another streaming service. Especially since there's not a lot of great shit on ESPN+


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Well...thats probably Jimi Manuwas last fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Well...thats probably Jimi Manuwas last fight.


Dudes chin is shitty. He really should talk to Overeem about how to patch it up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Fuck yes, maybe finally we can move on from fucking Gus! I'm so damn happy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RapShepard said:


> Fuck yes, maybe finally we can move on from fucking Gus! I'm so damn happy


They'll never move on from Gus, sadly. He'll always be there with Holly, Edgar and Faber.

But this is great news for me. I don't hate Gus but just getting title shot after shot for no reason just soured me on him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> They'll never move on from Gus, sadly. He'll always be there with Holly, Edgar and Faber.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is great news for me. I don't hate Gus but just getting title shot after shot for no reason just soured me on him.


I ain't going to lie I sports hate Gus. Like all things considered he seems like a good dude, but as an MMA fighter can't stand him. Like I can comprehend how a loss can raise your stock, but with Gus his stock rose to ridiculous levels. He's spent the majority of the last 5 years as someone seen as a top tier LHW solely on the basis of "well he didn't lose to Jones/DC as bad as everyone else does".

But luckily this loss you can't excuse no "well the judges", "but it's Rumble", "he was young against Davis", or "turinabol". This is just a plain bad loss for his perceived level. Hopefully Smith can get credit now though. Like he already has more top 5 LHW wins than Gus for Christ's sakes lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RapShepard said:


> I ain't going to lie I sports hate Gus. Like all things considered he seems like a good dude, but as an MMA fighter can't stand him. Like I can comprehend how a loss can raise your stock, but with Gus his stock rose to ridiculous levels. He's spent the majority of the last 5 years as someone seen as a top tier LHW solely on the basis of "well he didn't lose to Jones/DC as bad as everyone else does".
> 
> But luckily this loss you can't excuse no "well the judges", "but it's Rumble", "he was young against Davis", or "turinabol". This is just a plain bad loss for his perceived level. Hopefully Smith can get credit now though. Like he already has more top 5 LHW wins than Gus for Christ's sakes lol


This so fucking much! There was always an excuse in the barrel for Gus losses. I can understand, hate it but understand, why UFC would split hairs and twist narratives to protect him. But fans wholeheartedly swallowing that salty load of bullshit was too much for me. It's kind of why I don't like the guy. When fans swallow the bullshit, guys like Gus get another shot.

I get that at 205 there is/was a gap from Jones, DC, Rumble to Gus, and from Gus to the rest. But damn if Gus doesn't get a parade when he takes over 4 rounds to beat one dimensional Glover and go 3 full rounds with Jan B. Thank God for Smith because like you said, there's no excuse this time. No judges, no Jones, no Rumble, no turinabol, nothing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Thanks for the epic wars with Jones and DC, was in the division with two GOATS and still came really close to the belt. Best of luck in your future!!!!








Well done to Anthony Smith too!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

That KO of Manuwa was BRUTAL! He was out the second he was hit with that kick, and down for a long time.

Makwan looked good but not great.

I was never a Gus fan, just something about him rubbed me the wrong way, probably being gifted Title shots without really earning them. He was top tier in a shakey LHW division no doubt, but he never really got a big win. Broken down Shogun or Glover is his biggest win, outside that it was just that he was competitive with the likes of Jones and DC.



RapShepard said:


> Shit is the worst, like I give ESPN props for ESPN+ being cheap. But I totally get why some folk are just refusing to pay for yet another streaming service. Especially since there's not a lot of great shit on ESPN+


Yeah exactly. like its easy to say its only "X amount of money", but thesedays there's so many streaming services that it all adds up pretty quickly.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Fair play to Gus. Retiring very early, but its better than retiring too late. 

He was a very good fighter in his own right, almost certainly would have been champion in any other era, but he had two of the greatest p4p fighters of all time and one of the hardest punchers of all time in his way.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> UFC fucked us all over by putting everything behind a paywall. Now no one can watch on tv. Stacked card or sleeper, I watched most all UFC on FS1/Fox card live or on the late replay. Now cards on tv are very few and faaaaaaaaaar between.
> 
> Fuck 'em! :justsayin


I was watching them all too. Now I pay $5 a month and still watch all of them... I like the service a lot actually.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Move to Canada. TSN for the win!!!

It's MMA. I only believe somebody is actually retired when they die.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> It's MMA. I only believe somebody is actually retired when they die.


Whatever do you mean?

GSP, Brock, Conor, Royce, Shamrock, Tito, Chuck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

FERGUSON IS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Whatever do you mean?
> 
> GSP, Brock, Conor, Royce, Shamrock, Tito, Chuck


Would be quicker to list fighters who actually have stayed retired. 

Phillip Miller
Cole Konrad

Pretty sure that's the whole list.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> FERGUSON IS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


"It is a rat race, but i am not rat, i am a turtle, a ninja turtle. I like Michelangelo, which one is your favourite?"- Tony Ferguson


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I know anything can happen before the bell but....



IT'S FIGHT WEEK BOYS!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Henry Cejudo	vs.	Marlon Moraes	
Valentina Shevchenko (c)	vs.	Jessica Eye 
Tony Ferguson	vs.	Donald Cerrone 
Jimmie Rivera	vs.	Petr Yan 
Tai Tuivasa	vs.	Blagoy Ivanov 

Tatiana Suarez	vs.	Nina Ansaroff 
Aljamain Sterling	vs.	Pedro Munhoz 
Karolina Kowalkiewicz	vs.	Alexa Grasso 
Ricardo Lamas	vs.	Calvin Kattar

That's not bad!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135531737679708161
As someone who's already subscribed due to their excellent hockey coverage, I'm really happy about this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> *Super Epic Card*
> 
> That's not bad!!


Not bad? NOT BAD!? ONE LOOK!?

This card is stacked with killers and contenders!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Back to back epic PPV coming up!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*










Question time. Tony vs Cowboy, who do you WANT to win? This one doesn't need a lot of reasoning, just who you want to win. Because I'm stuck on the fence. I love both guys and want both to succeed.

I want Tony to get the fight with Khabib that we never got, no matter how cursed. I want him to get the crown he never lost at the top of 155. And personally, I think he has the best chance at ending the hype train of Khabib. Tony beat everyone in his way sans Johnson. He even got past last minute replacement Lando. He came back from a career threatening injury in record time and came back to face a Pettis we haven't seen in years. And they went to WAR! Tony is the uncrowned king of the 155 division and I want two more names on his resume. Khabib, to slay the beast and undeniably prove he's the best in the world. And Conor McGregor just to get that huge payday. But more importantly, shut Conor fans up for good. But that's IF Khabib gets past Dustin.

On the other hand Cowboy is another Cinderella story. He's faught so many guys, both sharks and former/current champions. The guy has gotten to the top or near it fighting RDA x2, Bendo x3, Varner x2, Pettis, Eddie, Lawler, Masvidal, Till AND THE LIST GOES ON! If there was ever a guy who has scraped, clawed and bled to get where he is and only JUST misses, it's Cowboy Cerrone. And I don't want his name to be lost to history just because he never got the belt despite fighting for a belt several times. So if he beats Tony he gets that chance. And if the champ is Khabib, Cowboy gets another chance to get the Championship AND slay the beast. If it's Dustin, you know it'll be another war and Cowboy would have the best shot at winning the Championship.

I've never been this on the fence about a fight EVER! I will be on pins and needles up until the final horn. This fight is going to set so much in motion for the 155 division and it all starts this weekend. I just don't know this ends.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

http://img.webthethao.vn/images/ful...t/UFC-238-Tony-Ferguson-vs-Donald-Cerrone.jpg


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

If I had to pick i'd go with Ferg but i'm mostly just looking forward to a war whoever wins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Looking forward to this card this weekend.

PFL show on tonight. I love midweek MMA so much. UFC did a couple fight nights midweek about 10 years ago. Wish they hadn't stopped doing that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*










Would be bigger upset than Ronda/Holly imo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> Would be bigger upset than Ronda/Holly imo


That's an awesome pic of Eye with a "Gives No Fucks" look on her face.

And Holly beating Ronda was only an upset to the uneducated and "casual." Hype trains can be a bitch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

no, Holm beating Ronda was an upset to everyone. Holm had not looked good in her first two UFC fights. She barely beat Pennington (while a split decision, it was a clear 2-1) and then looked uninspired again Reneau.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> no, Holm beating Ronda was an upset to everyone. Holm had not looked good in her first two UFC fights. She barely beat Pennington (while a split decision, it was a clear 2-1) and then looked uninspired again Reneau.


Ok, how about looking at it this way. Holly is an ace level kickboxer with great patience, aim, timing, range precision and power. Ronda was a minimalist with a grasp of the basics that got her so far. Now put them against each other in a situation where Ronda can't get close because of Holly's skills and Ronda's lack of a plan b.

Again, Ronda never really evolved much as a fighter, while Holly had seen a variety of styles across 3 COMBAT SPORTS. Take their FULL histories and place them side by side and Holly wins 99 times out of 100 vs Ronda at that stage.

Like I said, it was only an upset to the uneducated.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

a grasp of the basics that got her so far????? She was so fucking great at plan A than she never needed to get to her plan B. She was 12-0 and 9 of those victories were inside 66 seconds. 

Now obviously her standup game was overhyped. People creamed themselves when she knocked out Bethe who looked like she had never trained a day in her life of standup. Everybody was giving Holm the stand up advantage over Ronda. Holm has always had excellent footwork and could control the distant. But Ronda only needed to get one takedown and that fight would have been over 10 seconds later. Smart money was on that happening at some point in the fight. 

Til that point we didn't know Ronda's jaw was glass and we didn't know (in MMA) that she couldn't handle fighting from behind. There is a reason why Holly was +700 of whatever. Because her winning would have been a huge upset.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Ok, how about looking at it this way. Holly is an ace level kickboxer with great patience, aim, timing, range precision and power. Ronda was a minimalist with a grasp of the basics that got her so far. Now put them against each other in a situation where Ronda can't get close because of Holly's skills and Ronda's lack of a plan b.
> 
> Again, Ronda never really evolved much as a fighter, while Holly had seen a variety of styles across 3 COMBAT SPORTS. Take their FULL histories and place them side by side and Holly wins 99 times out of 100 vs Ronda at that stage.
> 
> Like I said, it was only an upset to the uneducated.


It's so easy in hindsight to say only casuals thought it was an upset this was back when Ronda was ending fights in under a minute. Go show me a post where you picked Holm and I'll agree lmao.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> Would be bigger upset than Ronda/Holly imo



Nikki Bellas looking rough.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Cerrone didn't have an open workout, hope he makes weight ok


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Everyone made weight! :gasm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Gonna be watching from the prelims. :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> That's an awesome pic of Eye with a "Gives No Fucks" look on her face.
> 
> And Holly beating Ronda was only an upset to the uneducated and "casual." Hype trains can be a bitch.





RKing85 said:


> a grasp of the basics that got her so far????? She was so fucking great at plan A than she never needed to get to her plan B. She was 12-0 and 9 of those victories were inside 66 seconds.
> 
> Now obviously her standup game was overhyped. People creamed themselves when she knocked out Bethe who looked like she had never trained a day in her life of standup. Everybody was giving Holm the stand up advantage over Ronda. Holm has always had excellent footwork and could control the distant. But Ronda only needed to get one takedown and that fight would have been over 10 seconds later. Smart money was on that happening at some point in the fight.
> 
> Til that point we didn't know Ronda's jaw was glass and we didn't know (in MMA) that she couldn't handle fighting from behind. There is a reason why Holly was +700 of whatever. Because her winning would have been a huge upset.


If Vegas had Holm at +700 people didn't see it coming. Vegas is not the uneducated masses.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Please tell me this talk of UFC going to PPV in the UK starting with 239 is just BS....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Sterling with great stick and move.

Nice scrap with KK vs Grasso. What is next for KK though?

Suarez time!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Gus Lays Down the Gloves*

Aljo looked great tonight, glad he's still evolving. Seriously thought he was going to end up a midtier guy after the Moraes lost. 

Suarez looked good until it got standing. But hopefully that adversity inspires her to shore up her striking.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Tai's walk out music...

:banderas


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Please tell me this talk of UFC going to PPV in the UK starting with 239 is just BS....


Looks like it. I noticed on the 239 advert it says on B.T box office. I thought WTF aswel 

Was not impressed with Tatiana at all. She inflicted zero damage while on top and got beat up bad in the 3rd. Cardio looked woeful aswell. Think Joanna and Andrade would cause her all sorts of problems


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

What a shitty opener...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I got Ferguson by sub round 2


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I got Cowboy by 4th round sub. Oh wait this is a 3 round fight lol.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

MMA refs are such cucks. Deduct a point.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Can't see. Fight over. Sad to see it end it that way though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Doesn't matter if they took a point or not at this point. 

Odds that Cerrone knew he was done for (and he was), blew his nose, and hoped it would result in a DQ?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Oh man, that nose blow was nastyyyy


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



FITZ said:


> Doesn't matter if they took a point or not at this point.
> 
> Odds that Cerrone knew he was done for (and he was), blew his nose, and hoped it would result in a DQ?


I don't think for a second cowboy wanted a d.q from the nose blow but I agree Cowboy was on the verge on being stopped. Tony had broke him 3 minutes into the 2nd round


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Well that was a shitty ending.

And another case of MMA ref's being total wimps who refuse to do their jobs.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

DEATH! INSTANT DEATH!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Fucking flatlined her, good lord :sodone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Gus Lays Down the Gloves*

That was wild lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

"Was there anything unexpected about the fight?" Geeze Joe get a new question that doesn't suck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Eye woke up and asked "I went out?" Yeah, for like 2 minutes!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

The noise that kick made. Fuuuuuck! That was beyond nasty.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

And notice that the camera didn't go back to Eye? They didn't want to film her death.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Valentina.

My goodness. :banderas


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Valentina and Nunes have to fight a 3rd time. I had Valentina winning the 2nd fight so in my eyes it's 1-1. Amanda is clearly the only person in all WMMA who can even be competitive with Valentina


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Valentina and Nunes have to fight a 3rd time. I had Valentina winning the 2nd fight so in my eyes it's 1-1. Amanda is clearly the only person in all WMMA who can even be competitive with Valentina


Pretty accurate at this point. Nunes seems to be the only person who can really challenge Valentina.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

This fight is getting nuts.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Not a fan of Cejudo but damn if that wasn't great once he found his range.

Moraes should have stayed out of the pocket. He didn't and payed for it in the second.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Gus Lays Down the Gloves*

Cejudo is the real deal man. Props to him for having the confidence to go up


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I didn't want Henry to win, but damn...he's earned my respect.
He turned that fight right around.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Great job by Henry to get that fight back and get the win.

Is anyone else sick of the whole Champ-Champ trend in MMA lately though? All it does is hold up divisions.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Rogan needs to fuck off at this point. The game has passed him buy. Everything he says is either blatantly obvious or absolute bullshit. He was saying Henry was done after 2 and a half mins of round 1. It is painful to listen to him nowadays


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Y.2.J said:


> I didn't want Henry to win, but damn...he's earned my respect.
> He turned that fight right around.


Me to. I wanted and thought Marlon would destroy him but credit where credit is due. The guy has a massive heart and a granite chin. Hard to see who beats him in the bottom two weight divisions atm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

YEAA I PICKED CEJUDO. Puts him at number 2 P4P behind DC imo 



Valentina is amazing as usual. 










Everyone should lay off Ferguson and blame fucking Dan for being 6 fucking feet away when the bell rang. Don't fucking yell stop ACTUALLY GO IN THERE AND STOP AS SOON AS THE BELL RINGS


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Cerrone blowing his nose is the most extreme example of the eye blowing up I have ever seen.

Far surpassed that time Eddie Alvarez did it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Khabib just needs to get past Dustin, and we will get Khabib/Tony booked again HOPEFULLY.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Great job by Henry to get that fight back and get the win.
> 
> Is anyone else sick of the whole Champ-Champ trend in MMA lately though? All it does is hold up divisions.


It wouldn't be problem if guys would just fight. But guys try to play the game (Conor) OR UFC fuck them over (ie DC, granted jumping around 35 to 40 pounds every few months would kill a man). I fully think that Cejudo could do it because 10 pounds isn't too much to handle as an Olympic level wrestler. Even if he only faught 2 or 3 times a year, he would be doing something special.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> Khabib just needs to get past Dustin, and we will get Khabib/Tony booked again HOPEFULLY.


Dana says he wants a ferg v Cowboy rematch

Sadly I don't think we will ever see Khabib v Tony happen


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Dana should shut the fuck up, honestly fuck him. Tony Ferguson has been screwed around looooongggg enough.






Like why the FUCK is there a need for a rematch? Because Cerrone blowed his nose? Dam man just dam


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

If there is one fighter i would not want to face in the UFC, it is Tony. The guy is a terminator who keeps coming forward and beats you up. I mean look at the state of the faces of the the guys he faces. He was battering Cowboy in the second, and despite the controversial ending i think it was a blessing because it could have gotten real ugly for Cowboy in the third.

One thing i will say, Ferguson's striking defence is vastly under-rated. People think he gets caught way more than he actually does. His unorthodox style makes it look worse than it actually is, but the guy barely gets caught clean once he gets going. I think his striking defence is north of 60% which given the competition he has faced is very good. 

Tony should get his shot now. In my view he is the best Lightweight in the world and he deserves his title shot more than anyone has in the history of the UFC surely. I think over 5 rounds he beats Khabib, but the only way we will find out is for them to actually fight. Wrap Tony is bubble wrap and keep Khabib away from Tiramisu!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

he rolls with the shots very well too. 






Tony/Khabib or Tony/Dustin.































On another note, first major crack in the aura of Tatiana Suarez tonight


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

We don't need to see Tony/Cowboy again, that fight was going one way. I think Tony's shot after the bell was intentional, then he instantly regretted it. He looked downright ashamed of himself. 

Ideally, Khabib beats Poirier & we finally see Khabib/Tony, but that fight is cursed so we won't.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

You guys think Dustin has any shot against Khabib at 242?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Slim at best IMO. 






Is Valentina the Black Widow of MMA?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

VALENTINA VIA MURDER


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

KO of the year contender ?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> KO of the year contender?


It's funny that the only other KO that sticks out to me is the KO SLAM TO HELL that Andrade killed Rose with. These are some dangerous bitches!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Oh my god that Valentina kick. She a cold as ice killer baby. If I took that shot to the head I wouldn't wake up until 2020.

Cejudo proves himself top tier, what a comeback! While Cowboy becomes the next Batman villian - One Eye Cerrone. He was done before the stoppage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> It's funny that the only other KO that sticks out to me is the KO SLAM TO HELL that Andrade killed Rose with. These are some dangerous bitches!


Haha fuck your right man. 







Valentina vs Jessica perhaps....... hmmmmmm :mj


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> It's funny that the only other KO that sticks out to me is the KO SLAM TO HELL that Andrade killed Rose with. These are some dangerous bitches!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> Dana should shut the fuck up, honestly fuck him. Tony Ferguson has been screwed around looooongggg enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit of a non ending, and a pretty dirty late shot seems like enough to warrant a rematch.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

The Rakic headkick was better in my opinion. It was set up beautifully,


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

if Conor comes along after Khabib/Dustin and says he wants to fight for the LW title, Tony going to be waiting even longer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Don't forget Johnny Walker's flying knee KO. pretty sick too


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> if Conor comes along after Khabib/Dustin and says he wants to fight for the LW title, Tony going to be waiting even longer.


Conor v Khabib II has to happen but that would be such bullshit if it pushes back Tony.

Tony vs Khabib should happen first. Regardless if Khabib is still champion, I think Khabib v Connor II would still be huge.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Im fine with never seeing Khabib vs Conor ever again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Y.2.J said:


> Conor v Khabib II has to happen


Why? Khabib dominated for several rounds then choked him. There's no need for a rematch.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I've got no interest in the Blanket vs Conor. Give Conor some exciting fights vs Brawlers if/when he returns to the fight game.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

For the purists, I'm sure not many think Conor deserves a rematch and wouldn't be the best for the sport.

But I think UFC will do their best to make it happen. They know its a big money match.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Bellator this week! 



CHAEL GOAT IS BACK


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

A lot of heart by Chael so far.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

And that's that lol. Why would he lower his head like that when that's how he got caught the first time. I hope Chael retires. Thought the same thing after the Fedor fight. He's taken too much damage.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> And that's that lol. Why would he lower his head like that when that's how he got caught the first time. I hope Chael retires. Thought the same thing after the Fedor fight. He's taken too much damage.


I think Chael just throws fights sometimes. Something fishy happens when he fights these days.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Why? Khabib dominated for several rounds then choked him. There's no need for a rematch.


Because the UFC is in the money making business first, the fight business second.

Chael retires....I only believe someone is actually retired when they did.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Well I got my wish. He had a very fun career even if he never captured gold. Plenty of pro wrestling fans like myself were drawn to him because of his antics and he picked up a lot of good wins along the way. I even enjoyed his Bellator run all things considered.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



RKing85 said:


> Because the UFC is in the money making business first, the fight business second.


Yeah, I know that. But why would a non UFC employee call for that fight? If UFC books that fight I'll be pissed. But for a fan to say that shit is asinine.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Bory doesn't have exciting fights unless he's getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

The Pico hype train is over at this point. I put it down to him just getting caught a few times, but he keeps getting murked. Shame because the guy has a great background in amateur wrestling and boxing but he just isn't performing well enough. Nice flying knee though, Bellator always delivers the best flying knee knockouts.

Machida got a good one a swell to finish Chael.

Heather Hardy isn't really living up to the hype either, high level world class boxer and she's 2-2 in MMA.

Rory Mac is pretty damn dull if the other fighter isn't pushing the pace and putting him in trouble. High level no doubt, but boring.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Yeah, I know that. But why would a non UFC employee call for that fight? If UFC books that fight I'll be pissed. But for a fan to say that shit is asinine.


I been saying that shit for years lol. Fans acting like they work for the UFC or something lol. 














Pico career has been badly mishandled. The guy was 12-0, why the fuck would you give him a guy that's 12-0 after he got sparked in his last fight


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I want McGregor and Khabib to have a rematch because last time they did it I had a blast. I went to Atlantic City with some friends, got drunk, bet on all the fights at the sports book, and there were like 1,000 packing the place for his fight. It was better than being there live because I sat at a bar in front of three giant TV and was part of a crowd. If he challenges for the title again it would probably be like that again. 

Realistically, McGregor doesn't deserve a title shot until he beats another ranked fighter first. But what happens if he faces a ranked fighter and loses? Then I don't end up in Atlantic City at a bar with friends buying his brand of whiskey and watching him fight.


Also I worked too much this week. Put the prelims on last night while I played video games and it was fine. Then the main card started, the first fight wasn't good, and I feel asleep on the second fight...


Edit, watched Chael's last fight. Super impressive surviving the first round. I almost wish he hadn't. He also seemed way out of it between rounds and it's not shocking that he got caught again so quickly. He should stop fighting. He's got a career path as being an on air personality. He's been knocked, according to Wikipedia, 7 times. I'm tempted to say anyone that's been knocked out 7 times should stop fighting.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Chael P Sonnen retires


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Henry went and did it. Two Belts, two Bellas.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Korean Zombie back this week!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Pat Smith died the other day.

decent fighter by early UFC standards.

Shitty human being.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*












Arianne is back and Deron Winn making his UFC debut. Interesting


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Artem gunna win on Saturday boys?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

This bellator card is pretty good


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Paulie spent his whole life doing stand up, Artem is a medicore MMA fighter. It's a stand up fight.

Paulie is going to punch Artem's nose through the back of his skull.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*








These documentaries are really good


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Good news is that the Korean Zombie should be ready for another fight really soon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Fuck yea ZOMBIE!~!!!


If only he didnt lose that Yair fight. Dam. IMO in an ideal world it should be Max vs Volk and KZ vs Frankie. 











Lipski lost again lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

BJ Penn back in the win column...or loss, pending how you look at it:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

JDS vs Ngannous this week!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

wish BJ would get the help he desperately needs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*














SO many random guesses lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Fuck man. 236, AEW, and Evolve all in one night. Wish there was some UK Boxing too then my whole day would be starched and I'd love it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

whats 236?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> whats 236?


239***fuck losing count, lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

I'm really looking forward to the next UFC ppv. Should be greatness from top to bottom.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

239 is the first legit big feeling card in months, 241 is looking good so far too. 240 should not be a PPV though, and it looks like Zabit/Ortega is off the card so its even weaker. 


Poor JDS this weekend. Just cant picture a pleasant outcome for him in that fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Poor JDS this weekend. Just cant picture a pleasant outcome for him in that fight.


Chael said that JDS has a chance based on him being the smaller, more technical fighter with larger targets to hit. It makes sense on paper but Francis can land and kills when he does.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

ANDERS GOD DAMN!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

This card has been fire so far.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Someone needs to hold refs accountable for blatantly late stoppages. Someone needs to hold the athletic commissions responsible if they're not going to do it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Wow, Maia had a boring and shitty fight! Funny, I thought that was Woodley's fault.... :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Joe B still got it!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Dynamite Time!

And done!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Jesus Christ Ngannou


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Ca Junior please never talk about taking on a guy like Wilder ever again.

JDS still has the same massive, gaping flaw he always has had, he has no defensive striking ability. He looks good offensively but he has no skills defence wise. 

And guys brawling with Francis doesn't work, why does everyone stand in front of the hardest hitter MMA has ever seen?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Im rooting for DC against Stipe just because DC/Francis is way more interesting. 






DC might just beat Stipe and retire haha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Slickback said:


> Im rooting for DC against Stipe just because DC/Francis is way more interesting.
> 
> DC might just beat Stipe and retire haha


I'm rooting for DC just so he can ride off into the sunset a winner and hold onto his undefeated heavyweight streak. I think DC can beat Francis but we've seen in time and again with Francis killing men with a 1 - 2 combo.

As for the Francis vs Stipe rematch, I'd like to see what would happen now. Francis has openly admitted he was broken. But he was willing to admit it and get help. Now you see a Francis that's not afraid of Curtis Blaydes, wrestler. Cain Velasquez, wrestler. JDS, technical and defensive striker. I want to see what would happen now that Francis doesn't have Dana blowing smoke up his ass. This new Francis is way scarier than he was 2 years ago. Title or not, it's a fight that needs to happen again.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

JDS handing Ngannou an easy night.

Francis wins more by fluke than his (admittedly pretty high level) skill with the knuckles.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

Is DC really gonna stick around win or lose after the Stipe fight though? it feels very much like this is his retirement fight tbh, unless they can do something exceptional for him like bring Brock in or possibly get Jones to fight him a 3rd time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



DulyNoted said:


> JDS handing Ngannou an easy night.
> 
> Francis wins more by fluke than his (admittedly pretty high level) skill with the knuckles.


True. Not to discredit Francis in anyway, but JDS did throw one of the wildest and ugliest overhands ever, it was so wild that he wound up with his back to Francis, which means Juniors nonexistent defence was even more nonexistent. 

He made it really easy for Francis.

And he made it really embarrassing that everyone always harps on about Junior being HW MMA's best boxer when he does something as stupid as that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone else beaten JDS and Cain?



@Joel Why can't I update the thread title anymore?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*

No idea. This thread doesn't have long left anyway, so will let you know when you open a new one. I'll change it for you now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Joel said:


> No idea. This thread doesn't have long left anyway, so will let you know when you open a new one. I'll change it for you now.


Cool, I'll get some pics together for a front page. Would sometime this week for Jones vs Santos work?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ngannou is the scariest man alive. Some people are technically far superior, but I'd rather fight them as opposed to him. Fucking CTE city, and that leg kick he laid on JDS last night. Yowwy fucking wowwy.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't imagine how big the payday would be for another DC/Jones fight. I think it's the biggest fight that UFC can make right now. It's a literal movie plot. And I don't think DC is going to walk away without taking another shot at him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MMA Thread - Rose Wilts!*



Stormbringer said:


> Cool, I'll get some pics together for a front page. Would sometime this week for Jones vs Santos work?


Oh yeah, 239 is next weekend. Make a new one whenever and I'll close this one straight after.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

FITZ said:


> I can't imagine how big the payday would be for another DC/Jones fight. I think it's the biggest fight that UFC can make right now. It's a literal movie plot. And I don't think DC is going to walk away without taking another shot at him.


This sounds like Im a DC hater, which he does annoy the fuck out of me these days, but I think he gets starched by Ngannou and thats another reason he is ducking out. He has been fucking murderers row since he got his head on straight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

New thread is live @Joel

Twas a great run!


----------

